#xubuntu 2007-02-12
<Bogus8> Sharn: dsl, slax, debian, unbuntu (just to see if it read the card), Puppy linux, xubuntu now... and now need the alt xunbuntu
<Sharn> Ouch. =\
<Bogus8> hehe
<Bogus8> and only (x)ubuntu has seen it properly
<Bogus8> slax sorta saw it
<Sharn> get an IDE to SD adapter. :P
<Bogus8> lspci showed the reader but that is as far as it would get
<Bogus8> Sharn: A. it's a laptop  B. if they made one that was flush mounted I would
<Bogus8> I've just been having this SD card for about a year with no purpose for it and then got this laptopl
<Bogus8> -l
<jdrake> Removing xubuntu-desktop has a way of killing the running session.
<Bogus8> jdrake: you don't say ;)
<Sharn> Bogus8: I know what you mean, but if you can't get anything to work, they make the the exact size of a drive. I'd imagine they do for 3.5" laptop drives too.
<jdrake> xinit can't find /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc, thus fails to start X11.
<jdrake> I have removed and reinstalled twice, xubuntu-desktop.
<Sharn> Did you reinstall xubuntu-desktop already?
<Sharn> Oh, ok.
<Bogus8> Sharn: any links for these adapters?
<maxamillion> jdrake: i think its because you tried to install xfce4.4 stable manually, so it isn't managed by the package manager and thus ... uninstalling and re-installing packages handled by the package manager isn't effecting what you did manually (as we would hope it wouldn't)
<Bogus8> anyone know of any pcmcia/express adapters that would be flush?  would that be bootable?
<maxamillion> Bogus8: flush with the side of your laptop? bootable as in "supported off a fresh boot/installation"?
<Bogus8> maxamillion: yes and yes
<Sharn> Yeeeah. It's harder to boot from odd places.
<Sharn> It'll be up to the bios, probably.
<Bogus8> Sharn: I know, but I can't think of any other options for this SD card :)
<Bogus8> it can do SD that's for sure
<maxamillion> Bogus8: no, and http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<Bogus8> maxamillion: wlan?
<maxamillion> Bogus8: wireless lan
<Dylan_> Err, quick question.
<Sharn> We're here. :P
<Dylan_> I have a PowerPC G3 that used to have Tiger on it.
<Dylan_> I got tired of it running like a bloody behemoth and put xubuntu on it, natrually.
<Sharn> Bogus8: maybe they don't make them for SD. They definately do for CF, but that does you no good.
<Bogus8> maxamillion: I know what it stands for :p what's the relevance?
<Dylan_> And it works fine and all, I just... I need a Mac OS.
<Bogus8> Sharn: no sweat
<maxamillion> Bogus8: that link is a list of supported cards
<maxamillion> Dylan_: why do you need Mac OS?
<Dylan_> So I put in a Mac OS 9 install disc, and it won't acknowledge my hard drive.
<Dylan_> I'm a total idiot with computers, let along Linux.
<maxamillion> Dylan_: because the hard drive is formatted as an ext3, you will need to partition it
<Bogus8> maxamillion: I'm not looking for wlan cards
<Dylan_> Oh, ok.
<Dylan_> How do you partition in Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> Bogus8: lol ... sorry, i just realized i completely mis-read your first question
<maxamillion> Dylan_: boot into the live (desktop) cd and use the "Gnome Partition Manager"
<Sharn> Rofl... only a little, maxamillion.
<Dylan_> Ok.
<Bogus8> maxamillion: haha, yeah a little of topic ;)
<maxamillion> Dylan_: you will find it in Applications->System->Gnome Partition Editor, it will give you a very nice GUI to edit what you need to
<jdrake> Did anyone happen to post a reply about my missing xinitrc file problem? (Sorry, I can't scroll up for some reason)
<Sharn> Don't think so, jdrake. =\
<jdrake> Is there a way to find out what package is supposed to contain it?
<maxamillion> jdrake: what irc client you using?
<jdrake> ircii
<jdrake> page up and down just produce a tilde.
<maxamillion> jdrake: you should install irssi ;)
<maxamillion> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<maxamillion> makes me smile :)
<jdrake_> I am in irssi now, and pgup/dn works.
<jdrake> So I am still stuck with a non-loading xfce desktop :-(
<jdrake> If the one file is missing, there can be no guarantee that others aren't as well
<Dylan_> Heh, why isn't the Gnome partition editor in the non-live version of Xubuntu?
<jdrake> I am going to try purging almost everything, maybe without the configuration files present it might work.
<Sharn> Dylan_: Once installed, you shouldn't really need it again, I don't think... Besides, you can't edit partitions when they're mounted. =\ (Yes - I kept this typed till you got back. >.<)
<Dylan_> Heh.\
<Dylan_> What type of hard drive does it need to be so that Mac OS 9 can read it?
<Dylan_> hfs?
<Sharn> You mean pertition? I think that's probably it. I don't know for sure, though.
<Sharn> Partition*
<maxamillion> Dylan_: yeah, i believe so
<Dylan_> Ok, thanks.
<Dylan_> So I delete all the partitions except the hfs one?
<Sharn> Is Xubuntu installed already?
<Dylan_> Yeah.
<jdrake> HFS or HFS+ is what MacOS 9 reads.
<Sharn> Are you planning on re-installing it after you isntall mac?
<Dylan_> Well, I was thinking of /maybe/ partitioning it so I can run OS 9 and Xubuntu, but I'm afraid it'll lag up like it did with Tiger.
<Sharn> I'm not sure how macs work... is Grub going to be able to boot Mac OS?
* Dylan_ googles Grub
<grazie> Dylan_: is it a new world or old world g3?
<jdrake> After a nice full purge and reinstall, now it starts up with startxfce4.
<grazie> Dylan_: it will not be grub
<Sharn> Clean installing the whole thing may be easiest. Meaning erase everything, Partition howver much HFS, install MAC, then isntall Xubuntu on the empty space.
<Dylan_> Ok.
<cellofellow> how do I change the GTK theme that GDM uses? It uses Human and I'd prefer to use something more Xubuntu.
<Sharn> Not sure what kind of Boot Manager you're going to need for mac, though.
<cellofellow> Grub, or Bootcamp might be able to boot linux.
<Sharn> cellofellow: Appliccations > Settings > User Interface Settings?
<Dylan_> grazie: New world I think.
<Sharn> Oooh. GDM
<cellofellow> that's for my current session. I want the login screen to have different colors and buttons.
<grazie> Dylan_:you'll using yaboot then
<jdrake> I seem to be missing a window manager.
<Dylan_> Ok.
<Sharn> Ahhhhh.
<cellofellow> not the GDM theme, the GTK theme that GDM uses.
<cellofellow> I know how to do the GDM theme.
<Sharn> Well - you got me. xD
<cellofellow> Clearlooks or Murrina is what I want, not Human.
<grazie> Dylan_: you can install MacOs after Xubuntu, but you'll then need to reinstall yaboot and the Xubuntu alternate CD doesn't make it all that easy
<Dylan_> Yeah...
<grazie> Dylan_: : best re-install MacOs and then Xubuntu for an easy life
<Dylan_> Hmm.
<Dylan_> Ok.
<Sharn> Clearlooks and Murrina are engines, though... not themes. =\
<cellofellow> well, yeah. I know
<Dylan_> How do I move the hfs into the unallocated spot?
<grazie> Dylan_: not following you?
<cellofellow> you can expand partitions, but not move them
<Sharn> Dylan_: jsut delete it all and remake it, unless you have stuff your keeping.
<cellofellow> shrink them too
<Dylan_> Oh, ok.
<jdrake> eek, I uninstalled bind, no dns for me.
<cellofellow> :( not good
<cellofellow> to reinstall you need apt, but apt uses DNS to resolve hosts.
<cellofellow> I know, I'll get you an IP address to put in sources.list
<jdrake> Luckily I am just using bind to augment my crappy router
<cellofellow> I use dnsmasq for that and local DNS.
<cellofellow> LAN
<grazie> Dylan_: as Sharn says, but don't let MacOS use your whole disk when you install it
<jdrake> I have just restarted my networking, hopefully it will work...
<Dylan_> Ok.
<cellofellow> us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 195.248.90.35
<cellofellow> us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 195.248.90.38
<jdrake> got me bind, merci
<cellofellow> ok
<jdrake> I have to fetch the root name server list I believe it was
<Sharn> Yeah, make it stick to the one partition you allow it. I've never installed Mac (Aprt from early Mac OS 7 on an emu), so I don't know how...
<jdrake> What happens if I have selected a theme for the window manager, that suddenly now (because of my rigmoral of reinstallation) doesn't exist? Would it cause the window manager to fail?
<maxamillion> i;m out
<maxamillion> laters
<Sharn> jdrake: I would think that it would fall back on the default.... and uninstalling it would delete any theme prefs, wouldn't it?
<jdrake> No, theme prefs would be stored under ~
<jdrake> Not sure where under ~
<jdrake> I need to remove all .* stuff I think
<Sharn> You don't want to remove all .*
<jdrake> I can reconfigure things
<Sharn> I don't see anything there to do with Xfce
<Sharn> Why don't you just move them instead?
<jdrake> that can be done I suppose
<Sharn> Then if it doesn't fix it you don't mess it up anyway. :P
<jdrake> true
<jdrake> If something did screw up here, I will have to install everything I guess
<jdrake> Same thing, no window manager.
<jdrake> Does it use metacity by default?
<Sharn> Not sure..
<jdrake> It is looking for something called xfce-mcs-manager
<Sharn> Try apt-getting it
<Dylan_> Hmm.
<Sharn> Oooh. Ragnorak Online 2
<jdrake> It appears to be there already
<Sharn> Dylan_: How's it coming?
<Dylan_> Well, it won't let me delete an partition labeled unknown, but it's fine.
<Dylan_> How ever, I couldn't extend the partition for hfs though.
<Dylan_> So the rest of my hard drive is unallocated.
<Sharn> That's better anyhow. You want one HFS, the rest unnalocated
<grazie> Dylan_: that's fine
<grazie> Dylan_: how big is your disk? How big have you made the hfs partition?
<Dylan_> Yeah, see, that's the problem.
<Dylan_> It's 900 MBs are so.
<Dylan_> And it still won't read the drive...
<grazie> 900M hfs+ partition?
<Dylan_> Just hfs.
<grazie> ok
<grazie> Dylan_: what MacOs app will you be using?
<grazie> *apps
<Dylan_> Well, for games mostly. But the install disk still won't read the drive anyway.
<grazie> Dylan_: and how big is the disk?
<Dylan_> 6 GBs. About.
<grazie> Dylan_: you will not get that many games on the MacOs partition you've got
<grazie> Dylan_: Xubuntu install will see the free space
<Dylan_> I know.
<grazie> Dylan_: do you want it bigger?
<Dylan_> Yes
<Dylan_> But it won't let me.
<jdrake> What version of macos are you installing again?
<grazie> Dylan_: does 2G MacOs 4G Xubuntu sound about right?
<Dylan_> OS 9.
<grazie> yes
<Dylan_> Eh. Maybe 3G Mac 3G Xubuntu.
<jdrake> I thought that os9 used hfs+
<grazie> jdrake: either hfs or hfs+
<jdrake> hfs has a lot of limitations by comparison
<grazie> Dylan_: install MacOS 9 onto a 3G partition then
<Dylan_> Ok.
<Sharn> I want a mac... Soemthing to put Mac OS 7 on...
<Sharn> (Since it's free)
<jdrake> Sharn: That is a wierd reason to want to get it...
<grazie> Dylan_: OS 9 will let you wipe the disk and then create the hfs/hfs+ partition
<jdrake> Its free because it has little value.
<Dylan_> What worries me though, is that it didn't even read the little 9oo MB thing I had.
<Dylan_> Grazie: yeah, but it won't acknowledge that there's a hard drive.
<Sharn> jdrake: it's just so cool though. =D
<grazie> Dylan_: OS 9 need a whole load of other partitions too!
<jdrake> Sharn: sure...
<jdrake> Les drivers partitions.
<grazie> Dylan_: but it'll create them when you install
<Sharn> You can emulate OS8 if you have it too.
<Dylan_> But it won't let me install until it has something to install onto.
<Dylan_> Right now it's being stupid and saying the CD is the only thing there.
<grazie> Dylan_: yes it will, you have to wipe the hard drive, but I don't know OS 9 though
<Sharn> Dylan_: try completely wiping the drive and see if it recognises it.
<Dylan_> Is there any way I can wipe the hard drive clean without installing Xubuntu?
<jdrake> Dylan_: yes
<jdrake> I can't remember what the command is...
<grazie> Dylan_: how much ram do you have and what linux cds do you have?
<jdrake> I remember the parameters- if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<grazie> jdrake: yes using dd
<BlueEagle> jdrake: use them with dd and you've got a wiped drive. I would not recomend it however.
<jdrake> yes that was it
<jdrake> There is nothing wrong with doing it that way.
<jdrake> I remember when I installed OSX years back, that when preping a disk it needed to do something related to 'drivers' for os9 that happened to be about 10 partitions.
<Dylan_> I have 386 Ram, and that Xubuntu install disc.
<jdrake> 386mb ram?
<jdrake> wierd number
<keb> probly 384
<grazie> Dylan_: which Xubuntu? Desktop of Alternate ?
<Dylan_> Something like that. Over 300.
<Dylan_> Yeah, 384.
<Dylan_> Desktop.
<grazie> Dylan_: Then boot with it and use gparted to delete everthing
<Dylan_> ok.
<jdrake> Well, time to reinstall ubuntu for great profit...
<jdrake> bbl......
<grazie> Dylan_: then create a 3G hfs partition and leave the rest free
<Dylan_> It won't let me delete a 31 KB "unknown" partition.
<Dylan_> I have a feeling that's my problem.
<keb> on an apple, some of the bios is on the hard disk
<keb> i think
<grazie> Dylan_: is ithe G3 online?
<Dylan_> No.
<grazie> Dylan_: you should be able to zap everthing
<Dylan_> Hmm.
<Dylan_> Ok. I'm trying to resize my hfs partition.
<grazie> Dylan_: resize?
<grazie> Dylan_: it shoud be gone!
<Dylan_> Hold on... it wouldn't let me before.. :P
<Dylan_> Ok.
<grazie> Dylan_: how many partitions do you have and the hard drive now?
<Dylan_> 2.
<Dylan_> the unknown thing and unallocated
<grazie> ok. unallocated is unallocated. not a partition :)
<Dylan_> :\
<grazie> Dylan_: you still can't delete the unknown?
<Dylan_> Nope.
<Dylan_> And it still won't read the drive.
<Dylan_> Damn.
<grazie> Dylan_: what will not read the drive, I don't know what you are doing
<Dylan_> the Mac OS 9 install disc.
<Sharn> OS 9 will not read it
<grazie> Dylan_: you were in Xubuntu werren't you?
<Dylan_> When I was deleting the partitions, yeah.
<Dylan_> In teh Xubuntu install disc.
<Sharn> We need to get that last partition deleted, though. I think.
<keb> don't you just need to change the boot sector, to point to the other partition
<Dylan_> Eh?
<noir_> question how do i set the ports in remote desktop?
<Sharn> Uhhhh. Not sure.
<Sharn> Does wget have a wildcard?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HTTP doesn't support wildcards, so no.
<Sharn> NO? =O How am I going to downlaod all these OS 7 install discs.. (There's 19)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Script it, if you want it done in sequence.  Use a real download manager, if you want it done in parallel.
<Sharn> 1. too lazy 2. don't know how and 3.... too lazy. xD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hmmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wget -i with a file containing the locations of all the discs.
<Sharn> Oooh. cool. Maybe I'll try that.
<rubix_> hey whats up guys
<rubix_> whats that ocmmand to reconfigure your xserver, dpkg -i reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rubix_> whats been up pumpernickel...i ain't been on forever
<rubix_> ohh, i was close
<rubix_> just autoupdated my nvidia-glx and now no screens can be found
<rubix_> ok now i know i have some real trouble
<rubix_> said "failed to start screens" after i reconfigured x
<Sharn> rubix_: I'm pretty sure that's a problem with the new kernel update
<rubix_> ewwww
<rubix_> i can reconfigure drivers but i havn't touched the kernel stuff yet
<rubix_> can i get into the grub menu and load a previous kernel
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.  Hit esc when it gets to grub during the boot sequence.
<rubix_> does ubuntu automatically do that?
<rubix_> well hmmm...imma try that brb guys
<rubix_> man this is worse then i thought
<Sharn> =\
<rubix_> hmmm, so i load another kenel and i can't use my graphics drivers
<Sharn> Gah. Basilisk won't find gtk. >=|
<rubix_> Sharn are you having the same problem I am
<Sharn> No, soemthing different
<magic_ninja> ohhh, ok
<Sharn> I have an ATI card.
<magic_ninja> ohh
<magic_ninja> i am honestly lost and i can't even apt-get at the moment, are the servers down?
<Sharn> I don't think so... maybe they are.
<magic_ninja> someone suggested that i make sure restricted modules and linux-image are the same
<magic_ninja> aptitidue show linux-restricted-modules returned no package found
<magic_ninja> man this is one of the worst problems i've had to face
<magic_ninja> and my apt servers aren't working so i changed to canadian servers
<j1mc> magic_ninja, the restricted modules suggestion sounds like a good one.
<j1mc> i'm not a total pro myself, though.
<j1mc> is there a problem with the repo's today?  i tried doing an update a little bit ago, and it failed for me.
<magic_ninja> j1mc us.archives don't seem to be working
<magic_ninja> i am just using the ca.archives for now
<j1mc> darn u.s. archves!!  ;-)
<magic_ninja> j1mc whats the package name for linux-restricted moduels
<j1mc> lemme check
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linux-restricted-modules-generic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linux-restricted-modules-common is probably necessary too.
<j1mc>     linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<j1mc> that should do it.
<magic_ninja> PuMpErNiCkLe you always pop in with the answer to those crazy questions i have
<j1mc> do you think, PuMpErNiCkLe ?
<Sharn> Rofl, he pops in for lots of peoples crazy questions.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a bunch of helper scripts.  I'm not sure of the details, but since it's there...
<j1mc> PuMpErNiCkLe, is great.  :)  s/he helped me on saturday morning.  :)
<magic_ninja> ok so i think the problem is that my restricted modules are 11 and the kernel is 10
<magic_ninja> and i don't think i can break my system any more lol
<j1mc> i think including the 'uname -r' will include your current kernel version.
<j1mc> do you think that's correct, PuMpErNiCkLe ?
<magic_ninja> well for some reason it seems that apt said it installed when it didn't
<magic_ninja> my guess is i got an incomplete update because of poofed repos
<j1mc> sorry . . . magic_ninja , make sure that the single-quote looking thing is actually the one taken from the key just to the left of the #1 key
<PuMpErNiCkLe> j1mc: Yeah, with the backticks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or do $(uname -r) instead of backticks.
<j1mc> magic_ninja, on my keyboard, it's on the same key as the tilda.
<magic_ninja> whats the kernel package name look like
<magic_ninja> what are backticks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> magic_ninja: `
<j1mc> backticks are the marks created by the key i was describing to you.
<Sharn> Wrong button. >.<
<j1mc> they look like apostrophes, but they're not.
<magic_ninja> whats the package name for the kernel
<_Dez> anyyone here?
<spine55> Has anyone had any problems getting amarok to playing media files?
<_Dez> My IPOD isnt mounting :(
<spine55> I can't get it to work it to work on xubuntu
<_Dez> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<magic_ninja> alright i'm going to try a few reboots i'll brb
<j1mc> good luck!
<magic_ninja> well  i'm back in x with my old kernel
<Sharn> Good, how'd you do it?
<j1mc> hrm.
<j1mc> brb
<magic_ninja> Sharn: because apt repos were down the install didn't install certain files and i updated with half of the new kernel, but since i didn't have my version 11 restricted modules and the version 10 were removed...it created a hellstorm for me
<j1mc> ah, that sucks.
<Jester45> anyone seen V for Vendetta? really good movie
<j1mc> magic_ninja, the u.s. archive appears to be back up for me . . .
<j1mc> haven't seen it, Jester45 .  i just saw "match point," today, though, and really liked it.
<magic_ninja> cool
<Jester45> i dont know hwo i get so much time to watch all my movies
<Jester45> i think i have every movie from 1970-today
<Jester45> i would guess 500gb worth
<j1mc> wow . . . Jester45 do you get them from bittorent?
<Jester45> hehe no :)
* j1mc is not part of the MPAA  :)
<magic_ninja> anyone play diablo ii
<magic_ninja> i think ima go play that
<Jester45> i used to untill they uped the stats on SOJs
<j1mc> do any of you use any subversion stuff for _ubuntu development?
<Jester45> and made them impossible to find
<Sharn> I *have* Diablo2
<j1mc> what are SOJ's?
<Sharn> I don't like... play it. xD
<Jester45> j1mc: StoneOfJordan it was a patch about a month ago that made them usefull and now thats all people use to trade/buy stuff with
<Jester45> ] 
<Jester45> j1mc: you join a trading game and people are trading some really good armor for 8 of them
<j1mc> oh . . .
<Jester45> but you have to have a magicfind of 800 or more to find them and then at 800 you only have a 1 in 200 chance of getting one
* j1mc is out of the loop on the game stuff, but that's ok.
<Jester45> j1mc: u play on or off line
<j1mc> i don't play that game.  don't really "game" at all, really.
<Jester45> o that was magic_ninja that asked
<Sharn> Is there a system manager in Xubuntu?
<Jester45> a what?
<Sharn> Like in gnome, it shows all the running processes and you can kill them fromt here.
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> its in the menu
<Jester45> menu --> system --> process manger
<Sharn> Of course. :P Thnaks
<Sharn> Thanks*
<Jester45> by default its only the user's processes
<j1mc> i'm outta here, folks.
<Jester45> but youcan edit the .desktop file and chagne the settings in the manger to show all processes
<j1mc> UTC-600 says it's almost 9:30, and i've been running around like crazy today.
<Jester45> bye bye
<j1mc> bye
<Jester45> hey
<Jester45> we same time zone
<j1mc> sweet.
<BFTD> heh
<j1mc> chicago here
<Jester45> st louis
<j1mc> ah, cool.
<j1mc> take it easy.
<Jester45> you 2
<Jester45> way to much cold in the mid west this year
<Sharn> Heh. We've been getting 45 degree + the last couple days.
<Sharn> Which is really warm for here.
<Jester45> its been 10 isj
<Jester45> ish*
<Jester45> last week it got a -4
<Jester45> got to*
<Jester45> o yea
<Jester45> i forgot to ask a long time ago
<Sharn> Heh. We jumped from never above 15-20 to 45...
<Jester45> anyone that knows gnome a little ? the option to keep the icons non-aligned... if that possible in xfce
<_Dez> woot
<_Dez> got the nano to work
<Sharn> ... nano didn't work before?
<_Dez> well
<_Dez> it works
<_Dez> just not with linux
<Jester45> ??
<_Dez> Its the New Ipod nano 4G
<Jester45> o
<_Dez> it didnt automount
<Jester45> its called gtkpod
<_Dez> i got it
<_Dez> :)
<_Dez> Very nice i must say
<_Dez> now all i need is worddoc
<_Dez> i forgot the name of it
<geo-> anyone know how to turn of the feature that locks the screen when I close the lid of my laptop?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> !info linux-headers-i386
<ubotu> Package linux-headers-i386 does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Jester45> !info linux-header-i386
<ubotu> Package linux-header-i386 does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<magic_ninjai> ok back
<Blais1> hello all
<Blais1> I'm having trouble with firefox creashing on me
<Blais1> this is a fresh install
<Blais1> it also says Segmentation fault (core dumped) in terminal when I try and run it
<Blais1> any ideas why?
<tuxvix> Hello I need help with my resolution?
<tuxvix> I have ViewSonic VX2025wm
<tuxvix> I can't get my 1680x1050 resolution working by default.
<tuxvix> the xorg.conf file looks ok but its not working ....
<tuxvix> any help?
<BFTD> haha
<BFTD> whats it defaulting to?
<tuxvix> oh 1280x960 i think
<BFTD> try 1600x1200
<tuxvix> I have and old box with i810
<BFTD> ooh
<tuxvix> Intel 82810E DC-133 CGC
<BFTD> its the card then
<BFTD> those don't go beyond 1280x1024
<BFTD> sorry
<BFTD> pick up a cheap nvidia/ati pci card
<BFTD> nvidia is recommended though
<tuxvix> are you shure?
<tuxvix> how come when I had windows me on it it worked fine?
<BFTD> about what?
<BFTD> let me google it
<tuxvix> it worked fine in windows me as 1680x1050@60
<tuxvix> thanks, brb
<BFTD> try running this command
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> I forgot
<BFTD> is it dpkg xserver-xorg?
<BFTD> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BFTD> thats it
<tuxvix> yes, I've done that so?
<tuxvix> What should i change there?
<BFTD> I guess linux doesn't support it beyond that resalution
<tuxvix> that sucks =(
<BFTD> like i siad
<BFTD> get a nvidia card
<BFTD> install nvidia driver
<BFTD> all should be fixed
<tuxvix> lol
<tuxvix> I have mini box with video card in the mobo its not possible.
<BFTD> 0_o
<BFTD> and the moral of this story is?
<SoulChild> HEY ALL, there is a symbol missing in my XFCE Menu, where to config please ?
<SoulChild> ALL IDLE???
<SoulChild> HEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooo???
<SoulChild> :(
<gunny01> quit acting like a moron.
<SoulChild> gunny01 talking to me ?
<BlueEagle> ...apperantly not anymore.
<sacater> on IRC whats the un-ban command lol
<Jester45> try /help
<morphir> would there be an easy way to update to xfce 4.4?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> wait untill feisty is ready
<morphir> Jester45, ok, so running sudo apt-get update xfce ...or something in that direction is not possible?
<Jester45> no
<morphir> xfce 4.4 is not available in the repos?
<Jester45> not for edgy or drapper
<morphir> on xfce.org there is an graphical installer. But it requires gtk2.6 :P
<Jester45> you can install it manuall but it might break your system
* morphir will not risk that
<Jester45> good idea
<Jester45> you can wait for fiesty to become stable and they *might* backport it
<morphir> Jester45, I got feisty(latest) burned out. But I haven't taken it for a spin yet
<morphir> what is so feisty about it anyway?
<Jester45> the daily?her
<Jester45> its a new version
<morphir> new features?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> has new versions of installed packages that are hard to safely install on older version
<morphir> but that is not a feature it self, is it?
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> it has the new xfce and that has new featers
<morphir> right
<morphir> has xfce 4.4 gotten heavier?
<Jester45> i think so
<morphir> as long as there is a vast difference between memory footprint in gnome and xfce..I'll stay satisfied
<Jester45> it will be
<Nanoer> hi
<Houdini> hello
<Nanoer> i just installed xubuntu
<Nanoer> but it's all in text
<Nanoer> how do i make it have screens and stuff?
<Jester45> it never had a gui?
<Nanoer> what's a gui?
<Jester45> graphical user interface
<Nanoer> uh..
<Jester45> windows, pictures, a mouse
<Nanoer> when i booted the cd thing it let me pick which type to install it with..
<Nanoer> never a mouse
<Nanoer> just like a black screen
<Nanoer> and text on it
<Jester45> what one did you do? did you finish the install?
<Nanoer> i picked install server
<Nanoer> seemed like the closest one
<Nanoer> install finished and i restarted
<Jester45> server install is only text
<Nanoer> oh
<Nanoer> which do i pick?
<Jester45> the other
<Nanoer> there's a lot of others
<Jester45> i gtg for school
<Jester45> try the top one
<Nanoer> ok
<Nanoer> thanks
<Jester45> the top is default
<Nanoer> ok
<grazie> nalioth: hang on
<grazie> Nanoer: you can simply 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' to get the gui
<Nanoer> huh?
<grazie> nalioth: sorry
<Nanoer> ..
<grazie> Nanoer: doesn't it make sense?
<Nanoer> no..
<Nanoer> i know nothing about programming
<Nanoer> i don't know what you just said
<Nanoer> i put the install cd back in
<Nanoer> the options are
<Nanoer> install in text mode
<Nanoer> install in oem mode
<Nanoer> install server
<Nanoer> install lstp server
<grazie> Nanoer: you don't need to program, but if you feel happier using the menus...
<grazie> Nanoer: what version disk have you got?
<Nanoer> alternative cd
<grazie> Nanoer: type in 'cat /etc/issue' and tell me the number
<Nanoer> type it in where?
<grazie> Nanoer: never mind...use the first menu option :)
<Nanoer> text mode?
<grazie> yes
<Nanoer> but i don't want it to be all text..
<Nanoer> i want it to be like windows and stuff
<grazie> only the installer will be text. when installed you'll have the windows and stuff
<Nanoer> oh ok
<Nanoer> thanks
<grazie> np
<Nanoer> i've been at this for over 12 hours now
<Nanoer> lol
<grazie> xd
<Nanoer> first i had ubuntu from shipit
<Nanoer> and it kept hanging
<Nanoer> turns out my dad lied to me
<Nanoer> the laptop only had 128
<Nanoer> lol
<Nanoer> ubuntu needed 256
<Nanoer> so then at i downloaded xubuntu
<Nanoer> and got burning programs
<Nanoer> and burned the iso
<Nanoer> then spent like an hour installing hte server one
<Nanoer> then it was all text
<Nanoer> so then i spent another hour reading stuff online
<Nanoer> now i'm just gonna go to irc all the time if i need help
<Nanoer> lol
<grazie> have you selected the check cd option yet?
<grazie> Nanoer: ?
<Nanoer> uh..
<Nanoer> not on xubuntu
<grazie> you're installing now?
<Nanoer> yea
<Nanoer> 100 bucks here i come
<Nanoer> lol
<Nanoer> my dad was gonna buy xp cuz he wanted excel so i was like noooo i can get spreadsheet stuff for you for free
<Nanoer> so he was like okay
<Nanoer> so after i do
<Nanoer> i'm gonna be like
<Nanoer> well since i saved you 100 bucks
<Nanoer> i should get the 100 bucks
<Houdini> hehe
<Nanoer> i need money too lol
<Nanoer> i'm buying stuff off thinkgeek
<Nanoer> some of the stuff is really awesome but expensive
<grazie> Nanoer: the channel is just for Xubuntu specific support
<Nanoer> oh sorry i was getting offtopic
<grazie> :)
<Nanoer> k it's installing the base system
<Nanoer> looks like it will take a while
<Nanoer> so i will be back later
<Nanoer> afk
<Nanoer> grazie: it worked
<grazie> Nanoer: good stuff!
<Nanoer> how do i put applications on the desktop?
<leaphisto> Nanoer: you create launchers
<leaphisto> just right-click on the desktop and there's an option "Create Launcher..."
<leaphisto> and from there someone else shall help. :)
<Nanoer> ok
<Nanoer> uh..
<Nanoer> there's no create launcher option
<leaphisto> or you can figure it out yourself, it's not that hard after all
<Nanoer> just the options from the menu
<leaphisto> okay.
<leaphisto> then i have deficient xubuntu
<leaphisto> or just plain weird
<Nanoer> lol
<grazie> Nanoer: go to Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings and tick the top checkbox (Allow XFCE ....)
<grazie> leaphisto: your set is just dandy
<leaphisto> :D
<Nanoer> xfce is already allowed
<grazie> Nanoer: most people create launchers in the top panel
<Nanoer> i'm at the launcher create screen thing
<Nanoer> say i want to make firefox a launcher
<Nanoer> how do i do it?
<grazie> you've got the "Add Items to the Panel" window?
<Nanoer> yeah
<grazie> click add again
<Nanoer> huh?
<Nanoer> i'm at the launcher create thing..
<grazie> Nanoer: it's easy...I don't know what's up
<grazie> Nanoer: 1. right click and select add items
<Nanoer> ok
<grazie> Nanoer: 2. click add again
<Nanoer> ok
<Nanoer> now..?
<Nanoer> how do i pick like firefox and stuff?
<grazie> Nanoer: name > firefox. Description : whatever (I leave blank)
<Nanoer> ok
<Nanoer> then what?
<grazie> Nanoer: for the icon browse to /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
<grazie> Nanoer: command : firefox
<Nanoer> ok thanks
<grazie> Nanoer: right click and select move to move it where you want it
<grazie> Nanoer: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy is very good for info on the extras you'll probably want
<Nanoer> ok thanks
<grazie> Nanoer: where it's got gedit use mousepad instead
<Nanoer> ok
<Nanoer> thanks
<Nanoer> woot
<Nanoer> i did it
<Nanoer> now to put a few apps then go to sleep
<Nanoer> night
<Nanoer> and thanks again for all the help
<cellofellow> I've got something really weird. apt-index-watcher is taking up a LOT of CPU. Why is this?
<slavekk> please help!!! i run nicotine but i CANT close it.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cellofellow> um,
<cellofellow> !nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<cellofellow> try xkill
<cellofellow> ctrl+alt+esc
<slavekk> yeah im freshmen
<slavekk> thx!!!
<cellofellow> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cellofellow> you weren't using caps, but same idea.
<cellofellow> how do I tell what process is using disks?
<BrendanM> Hey, so I have a problem where when my machines wakes up from hibernate, the microphone jack no longer works. Rebooting fixes it, but I'm wondering if there's an easier way.
<VxJasonxV> I've added a 1280x1024 screen resolution mode into my xorg.conf file, yet I can't choose that resolution in xfce itself
<VxJasonxV> As a matter of fact, xfce shows a ton of resolution choices that isn't in xorg.conf, so, where can I manipulate xfce's list?
<VxJasonxV> actually, the wiki shows this, so let me restate my question;
<VxJasonxV> where do I get this 'ddcprobe' utility referenced at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<VxJasonxV> and... never mind that question either
<Grem> hi
<Grem> is it "safe" to upgrade from edgy to feisty at this moment?
<Grem> safe as in "will not break" :)
<grazie> Grem: it is not safe, using your definition
<Grem> I mean, I wouldn't mind a few crashes of some apps
<Grem> just wanted to boot after upgrading and the thing runs
<VxJasonxV> well, I still can't figure out why I can't get the appropriate resolution here :L/
<VxJasonxV> :/*
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<tectonic> Hi, I am a long time user of Ubuntu (from first verssion). Today I installed xubuntu on my IBM R50 notebook and everything works ... except my wireless connection. It worked previously on all versions of Ubuntu using Gnome. Any ideas?
<Lars_G> Question. Is there a binary "backport" of 4.4.0 for edgy somewhere?
<txwikinger>  is there anywhere a howto how to startup a vnc server that runs like the normal desktop
<txwikinger> of how to connect to the normal desktop?
<jonah1980> hey guys i'm an ubuntu user thinking about using xubuntu on my laptop instead for improved performance. just wondered if it will make much difference when i'll still be using firefox, openoffice etc - and how's the wireless compatibility with xubuntu, i quite like the new gnome networkmanager, stores passwords for all my access points etc in different places
<nicolah> xfce 4.4 has got packetized
<nicolah> for ubuntu users
<nicolah> deb http://ubuntu.tolero.org/ edgy xfce-4-4-0
<nicolah> deb-src http://ubuntu.tolero.org/ edgy xfce-4-4-0
<jonah1980> nicolah, packetized??
<nicolah> uhm packaged ?
<apoca> nice
<jonah1980> nicolah, isn't it in the repos anyway? how's wireless with laptops on xubuntu?
<nicolah> I don't own a laptop
<nicolah> probably it'll work nice
<grazie> jonah1980: xfce 4.4.0 will not be put in the edgy repos, but it's in the feisty repos
<jonah1980> grazie, i'm on feisty with laptop
<apoca> nicolah: is it secure to use the tolero repos?
<apoca> I just don't want to ruin my system
<nicolah> apoca, I'm using it right now
<apoca> runs stable?
<nicolah> yes
<apoca> ok
<apoca> any idea why my keyboard isn't working with cedega games?
<Dingolan> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a laptop, older than time itself
<Dingolan> and I don't have a lot of linux experience
<Dingolan> having problems with the graphics~
<Dingolan> if I use anything above 640x480... x will fail to start and in 640x480 the graphical interface won't be completly shown
<Dingolan> is there a text install that I can use?
<Blaise> le everyone
<Blaise> I'm having trouble running some applications
<Blaise> they just crash when I click the icon
<Blaise> If I try and run them from teh Terminal I get the following error message "Segmentation faul (core dumped)"
<Blaise> what does this mean?
<grazie> Dingolan: use the alternate cd which uses a text installer
<Dingolan> thanks
<grazie> Blaise: you a have a problem. what program(s)
<Blaise> Firefox, Opera
<jonah1980> hey from xubuntu is there a way to see what graphics card you have, nvidia or ati etc
<Blaise> for example
<Blaise> jonah1980, try lspci in terminal
<Blaise> or lshw
<jonah1980> cool thanks
<rmjb> hey guys
<rmjb> just to let you all know the upgrade from dapper to edgy went okay(ish)
<grazie> Blaise: most other stuff works?
<rmjb> I had to manually re-install xubuntu-desktop since it was removed on the first dist-upgrade
<Blaise> well I'm using Gaim form teh same amchine
<Blaise> *machine
<Blaise> and Synaptic works, calculator
<Blaise> file manager is ok
<rmjb> and I ran dist-upgrade about 5 times before rebooting
<jonah1980> Blaise, it says silicon integrated systems!
<Blaise> weird, is this a laptop you're using?
<grazie> Blaise: do you have any other browsers installed?
<Blaise> no
<Blaise> the same happens if I run from the LiveCD (which I'm doing atm)
<grazie> Blaise: oh?
<jonah1980> Blaise, not a laptop, this is an old windows millenium pc, so not sure if ati or amd! or either
<Blaise> When I installed, I tried upgrading Firefox using Synaptic, which went well, but still the same problem
<grazie> Blaise: browsers have never worked on installation or on live cd, yes?
<grazie> jonah1980: try 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<Blaise> jonah1980: It sounds like your graphics card is an onboard motehrboard GPU
<Blaise> Grazie: correct, liveCD (which I'm using now) same error
<jonah1980> so does that mean i can't install nvidia or ati driver for 3d etc?
<jonah1980> in xorg.conf it says driver is "sis"
<jonah1980> where it would normally have nv or nvidia/ati etc
<Blaise> What else does it say apart from Silicon Integrated Systems?
<Blaise> yes it sounds like it's another chipset altogether
<grazie> Blaise: i dunno what to suggest...seem odds...used any other distro?
<Blaise> have you tried searching the Ubuntu forums for SIS?
<Blaise> grazie: I've not tried on this machine, no, perhaps the CD is corrupt :(
<Blaise> although a check hasn't founda ny problems
<grazie> johansalim: did you try 'lspci | grep -i vga'?
<grazie> Blaise: there's a check cd option on boot, give it a go
<Blaise> I will
<Blaise> thanks for the help
<Blaise> I'll be back :)
<grazie> johansalim: sorry...please ignore me :)
<LordGamer> hi all
<hyper_ch> hiy
<hyper_ch> a
<hyper_ch> grazie: do you know whethr I can edit remote files with Kate?
<Blais1> hey
<Blais1> the cd check passed
<grazie> hyper_ch: never used kate
<hyper_ch> grazie: what editor do you use?
<hyper_ch> grazie: kate got nice code coloring and collapsing ability
<grazie> hyper_ch: vim
<hyper_ch> grazie: :(
<grazie> Blais1: oh? very odd
<hyper_ch> grazie: vim is too complicated for my simple brain :)
<Taram> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> huhu taram
<grazie> hyper_ch: tis' very powerful :)
<hyper_ch> grazie: but I got a simple mind :)
<grazie> Blais1: ..and opera gives the same error as firefox?
<hyper_ch> what cd?
<Blais1> yes
<Blais1> Do you use Xubuntu?  what version did you install?
<Blais1> I think I\ll download Ubuntu
<grazie> Blais1: i've got edgy (x86 & ppc) and feisty (ppc)
<grazie> Blais1: Have you tried a wget?
<Blais1> brb
<Blais1> ok
<Blais1> wget
<Blais1> what does that do, is it like apt-get?
<Dingolan> in XFce doesn't enter behave like a double click ?
<Dingolan> its weird I just can't select options of the install, first time around it wouldn't let me select the country and now it did but doesn't let me select the keyboard layout
<Dingolan> yet everything else but the install is running just fine
<grazie> Blais1: wget is a command in the http protocol. try the following
<grazie> Blais1: wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<grazie> Blais1:  in a terminal ^^
<nicolah> menu editor in the latest xfce release is still bugged, why ? Who cares about transparency when you can't edit your applications menu ?
<nicolah> I don't want to polemic, just to understand
<Blais1> ok i'll try
<grazie> nicolah: if you won't something badly in linux, just do it you it for yourself :)
<nicolah> Unfortunately I'm just a user, I don't know anything about coding and stuff. Anyway I think that a working menu editor is more important than other stuff. By the way it looks like this is just my opinion, I like xfce
<Blais1> ok
<Blais1> I succesfully downloaded the flash player 9 tar
<Blais1> but what should I so with it?
<grazie> Blais1: keep it if you want to install flash later
<Blais1> ah ok
<Blais1> \I performaed a full upgrade through synaptec, still get the segmentation error :(
<grazie> Blais1: i don't know what else to suggest.
<Blais1> well, thanks for the help
<grazie> Blais1: trying looking in the forums for something similar or post something if you don't find anything
<Blais1> i'll just havce to try Ubuntu
<Blais1> fingers crossed i wont get the same errors
<grazie> Blais1: you are using edgy 6.10?
<Blais1> yes
<nicolah> When I edit a .desktop file how long does it take to see the changes in the menu ? thanks
<grazie> nicolah: a second or two
<nicolah> I don't know why, here it takes 5/10 minutes
<grazie> ???
<nicolah> anyway it works, to it's ok
<Blais1> Oh my life
<Blais1> so after failing with xubuntu
<Blais1> Ubuntu suffers the same problem with firefox
<Blais1> both were downloaded via the torrent
<Blais1> I think i give up
<bur[n] er> Blais1: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<bur[n] er> oh oh oh, are you just trying to install flash?
<bur[n] er> just enable the edgy-backports repository and apt-get it :)
<grazie> Blais1: in a terminal can you do 'cat /etc/issue' and post the output?
<Blais1> no, just install firefox actually
<Blais1> from the liveCD
<bur[n] er> oh... wtf?  why not just apt-get it?  on dialup?
<grazie> Blais1: ?
<maxamillion> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Blais1> yup
<Blais1> output is...
<Blais1> Ubuntu 6.10 <n <l
* bur[n] er leaves in protest of the wtf reprimand
<Blais1> * /n /l
<grazie> Blais1: ok that's fine.
<grazie> Blais1: it must some kind of hardware problem
<grazie> Blais1: what was on the machine before?
<Blais1> well its a dual boot with xp
<Blais1> which still works fine
<grazie> Blais1: and you checked the cd again?
<Blais1> I did yes, it passed
<grazie> Blais1: your download is good. I dunno...
<Blais1> ah
<Blais1> perhaps it's the display I\m running at
<Blais1> how can I switch between 16 and 24 bit?
<jdrake> Is there a way to setup disk images, so that I could have an ext3 disk image to double click on it, and it mounts and presents an icon for thunar on the desktop? (with possible encryption would be best)
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> what kind of disk are you meaning
<jdrake> I would like to be able to create an ext3 image to be able to mount on a double click. That is all.
<jdrake> image being a file instead of an actual drive
<Jester45> an iso?
<jdrake> An iso being a read only iso9660 image? Then no.
<jdrake> But same idea, for ext3.
<jdrake> (read-writable though)
<Jester45> righ click the image  --> Open With another application
<Jester45> then click custom sommand
<Jester45> command*
<Jester45> then put
<Jester45> sudo mount -loop -o /path/to/mount/ /path/to/iso
<Jester45> that should worg
<jdrake> How would I put an icon on the desktop for the drive itself and catch unmounting?
<Jester45> or /path/to/image
<Jester45> you would have to put that in fstab
<jdrake> thunar doesn't put things in fstab
<Jester45> but.. it would know its a disk
<Jester45> and that is used by thunar
<jdrake> hmm
<Jester45> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Fstab#Auto-mount_of_iso-image_in_.2Fetc.2Ffstab
<Jester45> you can mount that to a folder on the desktop and then bookmark that in thunar
<RPO> is there a gui tool that creates a bootable recovery CD for the partition table & the boot sector?
<Jester45> i dont think so
<Jester45> might be
<Jester45> you could use a live cd or.. dd a copy of your harddrive
<jdrake> Partition Magic :p
<Jester45> or the important parts
<RPO> Jester45:  how do you put it back with Live CD?
<Jester45> boot to the live cd then you can edit  think on the harddrive
<Jester45> everthing*
<RPO> Jester, where do i find the partition information so i can reenter it later?
<Jester45> not sure about that
<Jester45> you might want to search google untill someone here knows more about this
<RPO> Jester, can you upgrade from 32-bit ubuntu to 64-bit in place?
<Jester45> ummm
<Jester45> im thinking you could
<Jester45> if you install the right kernal but im not sure
* Jester45 has knowage about 32bit only
<jdrake> I would advise against it, lest I recall the 64 bit stuff being normally where the 32 bit stuff is the respective versions. Not a good mix.
<Jester45> anyone here know how to setup lufs or ftpfs
<Jester45> i think i figured it out
#xubuntu 2007-02-13
<LordGamer> anyone know a good VM for linux?
<Jester45> qemu
<Jester45> i got a ftp site mounted :)
<LordGamer> cool now that I installed it with Packet Manger where did it go?
<LordGamer> Package*
<Jester45> use qemu /image/path/ to run it
<grazie> LordGamer: not tried it myself yet, but a lot of people like virtualbox
<Jester45> this is pretty cool
<LordGamer> thanks grazie
<Blais1> well can't get firefox or opera to work
<Blais1> but hey, Beryl works a treat! :D
<Jester45> thats good
<Jester45> took me a long time
<Blais1> i wouldn't mind having a working webbrowser though...
<Jester45> its most likly a bug
<Jester45> xgl isnt to stabole
<Jester45> stable
<grazie> Jester45: Blais1 had same problem before beryl though
<Blais1> this has been the case before I installed beryl, it doesn\t use xgl either
<Jester45> try turning off beryl and see if it opens
<Blais1> I used this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301364&highlight=howto+beryl+ati
<grazie> Jester45: this was before beryl was installed!
<Blais1> i even tried berylIve not been able to use firefox even on the live cd, before
<Blais1> yes yes :D
<Blais1> exuse my grammer this laptop keyboard is a pain
<grazie> Blais1: have you ever used links or brillo?
<maxamillion> brillo?
<grazie> :)
<Blais1> are you being cheeky?
<maxamillion> well ... links exists and brillo might ... but not in the repositories
<Blais1> I think I need a little more than that :)
<Blais1> is brillo like dillo?
* maxamillion assumes so but is not sure
<grazie> yes dillo is just so brillo
<Blais1> right I'm off, will have to tackle this another day, I'm not giving up just yet
<grazie> maxamillion: Blais1 gets segmentation faults with opera and firefox. I'm stumped. Any ideas?
<maxamillion> hmmm... not really, segmentation fault can mean almost anything in most cases
<Blais1> :S
<Blais1> ok
<Blais1> maybe tomorow, thanks chaps
<Blais1> gnight
<grazie> maxamillion: on a fresh install and disk checks out fine!
<grazie> maxamillion: wget works though so that's something...
<maxamillion> grazie: still strange though
<grazie> maxamillion: yeah...I think so too. both install and live cd the same
<maxamillion> grazie: the live cd does it?
<grazie> yeah, so he's says...
<maxamillion> that's bad
<maxamillion> it has to be the iso image or the burn if it happens on the live cd .... or he has a hardware problem
<grazie> xubuntu & ubunru the same....I was about say hw too... iso is a frozen build though
<maxamillion> yeah, if it seg faults on live cd and hd install, i vote bad ram
<grazie> maxamillion: he also XP is fine though
<maxamillion> grazie: XP doesn't manage memory worth a darn, i wouldn't doubt it just said "oops, bad block ... just use the next one" ... i think he should do a memtest86+
<grazie> maxamillion: true
* maxamillion slaps HP for using Qt for their printer toolkit
<maxamillion> doesn't look like qt though :/
<maxamillion> interesting
<grazie> maxamillion: how come the hp printer toolkit is installed on *ubuntu by default?
<maxamillion> grazie: well technically it only needs the python-qt3 package so i don't see that being too big of a problem, but its still annoying .... and because they probably need it installed by default
<maxamillion> but stilll .... <3 hp for writing linux drivers
<RPO> anyone know why a floppy mounted rw reports "RO File system" even when root?
<maxamillion> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<maxamillion> RPO: i think you have to change permissions or something
<RPO> maxamillion, also how can I backup my partition table & boot sector to a CDR?
<maxamillion> RPO: uhmm... i don't know, but why would you want to do that?
<RPO> maxamillion: I'm about to install Vista and Windows tends to hose my partition table
<RPO> RPO, I know, "and why would you want to do that?"  hehehe
<maxamillion> Windows shouldn't hose your partition table ... your grub config maybe, but not your partition table
<RPO> maxamillion: someone told me there's a backup utility that has an option for this but didn't know the name
<RPO> maxamillion: well, i'd like to back that up, then
<Jester45> guess what
<Jester45> i made a script that mounts a ftp as a folder
<Jester45> im very happy with it
<maxamillion> mounts a ftp server as a folder?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> like mounting a harddrive
<RPO> maxamillion:  how do I instantiate the new /etc/fstab?
<maxamillion> RPO: mount something
<maxamillion> RPO: well ... unmount and remount that floppy to be more specific
<win2lin> maxamillion, so after Windows hoses GRUB, etc, which it does every time, how do I put it back with the Live CD?
<win2lin> maxamillion: never mind, I found an article on it.  I presume that I should put grub in the MBR and not in the Linux boot partition, right?
<maxamillion> boot the live cd, mount that hard drive and run update-grub
<maxamillion> win2lin: yes
<win2lin> maxamillion: well, thatt's a lot less work than what the article says you have to do!
<win2lin> maxamillion: and that will still let me dual boot Vista & Linux?
<maxamillion> yeah
<Jester45> no vista
<maxamillion> i have dual boot xp and xubuntu at work (the machine i am on now) and grub in the mbr works like a charm
<maxamillion> Jester45: no vista?
<Jester45> it el sucko
<win2lin> thanks, people!
<maxamillion> Jester45: well .. we know that
<Jester45> have your tried it?
<RP2> sorry, I still can't write to the floppy,  i did mv S* /media/floppy (and floppy0 and floppy-1) and it says first two invalid and last one is RO)
<RP2> actually, I did sudo mv S* /media/floppy-1
<RP2> it tries to copy but says "Read only file system"
<_Dez> Hi guys
<Jester45> hi
<_Dez> Whats up
<Jester45> scipting
<Jester45> ownage
<Jester45> ownage
<_Dez> really
<Jester45> yes
<RP2> can anyone tell me why I can sudo but not login as root?
<Jester45> i just made a script to mount a ftp site
<_Dez> sweet
<Jester45> wanna try it?
<_Dez> No ftp sites for me
<_Dez> i dont know any
<Jester45> what about http?
<_Dez> do you know of a gui for unrar?
<_Dez> sure http
<Jester45> ok let me work on the http
<grazie> RP2: cos' the root account is not enable by default
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> RP2: its a safy feature
<Jester45> safty
<RP2> grazie, well, I'm having just a hec of a time here... I can't write files to my floppy drive, printing png files results in a black page, and I can't login as root  :(
<RP2> grazie, and I can't change my video to 1600x1200
<RP2> :( :(
<RP2> grazie, how do I enable root?
<grazie> RP2: you almost certainly don't need to...it's why you've got sudo
<RP2> grazie, OK, well, my floppy drive is mounted /dev/sdc /media/floppy-1 rw but it says Read Only file system (I'm using VFAT) AND Use floppy drive is checked for every user.
<RP2> grazie, if I use sudo mv ... it says "Operation not permitted"
<grazie> RP2: I'm off to bed now....I'll look at it for 2 minutes
<RP2> grazie, thanks, if I can get past that I can get on with what I need to do
<grazie> RP2: isn't your floppy device /dev/df0?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is the switch on the floppy set to read-only?
<Jester45> smart one PuMpErNiCkLe
<Jester45> sorry i can only get ftp working
<RP2> grazie, it's an external USB.  I did figure out that /media/floppy0 and /media/floppy-1 are just directories in the file system and are not apparantly linked to the floppy drive (anymore) (earlier, it was floppy-1)
<Jester45> any one here good at making images
<Jester45> ??
<BFTD> no
<Jester45> dang
<Jester45> i need someone to make somthing simpole for me
<Jester45> simple
<Jester45> a banner with FTP--->(a folder) look to it
<Jester45> maybe i can work on it at school tomarro
<Jester45> http://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Scripts/Scripts.tar.bz2
<Jester45> a ftp mount/ unmounter i made
<Jester45> please test if you can
<Sharn> Hello again. :P
<BFTD> hello
<BFTD> how are you today/tonight?
<Sharn> Bored and tired. xD
<Jester45> good
<Jester45> hi Sharn
<Sharn> Hello
<Jester45> guess what
<Sharn> What? :O
<Jester45> i made a script and a nice one at that
<Sharn> Sweeeet. To do what?
<Jester45> mounts ftp sites
<Jester45> well
<Sharn> Wow. That would be interesting. xD
<Jester45> adds a kernal modual then mounts
<Sharn> Impressive. :)
<Jester45> i think im gonna slip it into 2 scrips one to install other to mount
<Jester45> becuase right now each tiem you run it script to mount its trys to install
<Sharn> Put it in a .deb. :)
<BFTD> Jester45 make sure that gets into the next version of Ubuntu
<Sharn> ++ ^
<Jester45> you guys want?
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org
<Jester45> you can pick zip or bz2
<Jester45> bz2 is smallers
<Sharn> Someone will have a use for it
<Jester45> i have a use
<Sharn> Yeah
<Jester45> mounting all the ftp sites i want
<Sharn> Are you like... hosting that site?
<Jester45> so i dont have to search on line
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> hehe nice main page
<Sharn> I agree. xD
<Jester45> its really my 2nd site
<Jester45> but... the 1 was a few years ago
<Jester45> and was really good
<Jester45> i need cellofellow to install php or somthing for me
<Sharn> Don't have php?
<Jester45> no
<Sharn> Ouch...
<Jester45> never got around to it
<Jester45> im good with html when i have the time
<Jester45> might just make a blog
<Jester45> seems like the best idea
<Sharn> Blog... with html? Manually edit it?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> later
<Jester45> right now i just wanted to have somthing to get files from a remote computer
<Jester45> like a school
<Sharn> Ahhh. Mk
<Jester45> stream my music or video
<Sharn> Are you hosting it on the computer you'ree on?
<Jester45> yes
<Sharn> Sweet. My internet is about 20x too slow for that. :P
<Jester45> what you got
<Jester45> upload
<Sharn> 45Kbps max... like actual upload.
<Jester45> 2mbit for me 800ish
<_Dez> Slow!
<_Dez> 10mbit here
<Jester45> up or down
<_Dez> up and down
<_Dez> Beta testing 10mbit in my small town of 2,222 people
<_Dez> :p
<_Dez> costs me $60
<Jester45> gay s***
<Jester45> i alpha  test a t3 line
<Jester45> how do you test internet?
<Jester45> umm... yep its working
<Jester45> dose sourceforge have ftp?
<_Dez> T3 sucks
<_Dez> its like dsl :/
<Jester45> fine
<_Dez> try ftp.download.com
<Sharn> Lmfao
<Sharn> I only have DSL. Our census like 4 years ago was only 1000. :P
<Sharn> And IT costs $60. >.<
<Jester45> OC-3072
<Jester45> 159.25248 Gbps
<Jester45> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OC48#OC-3072
<Sharn> Insane
<Jester45> oc-768 is highest in use
<Sharn> 40Gbps
<Jester45> i wouldnt mine oc1 or oc1/2 or even 1/4
<Sharn> Yeah. xD
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> not 1/4
<Sharn> 1/4 would be... like 12.5Mbps?
<Jester45> 25% of 50
<Jester45> thats kinda slow
<Jester45> 1/2 wouldnt be bad
<Sharn> Mmmmm.... That's still pretty fast.
<_Dez> Thats to freakin fast
<_Dez> no hdd would take that load
<Jester45> of what
<Sharn> I agree
<Sharn> You couldn't even write to your HDD that fast
<Jester45> and its called a router
<Sharn> Mine's 3Gb/ but that's only a 4th of 1/4. xD
<Sharn> Actually, no, I'm confused..
<Sharn> -smacks self-
<_Dez> lol
* Jester45 has an idea
<Sharn> Head for the hills. Jester45 has an idea.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> use my script to mount free ftp sites
<Jester45> so you can upload to them
<Jester45> easy backups
<Sharn> It'll wokr that way?
<Sharn> Woops. xD
<Jester45> it should work
<Jester45> if you find a site that will lets you upload
<Jester45> you can use one with accounts also
<Sharn> Sweet.
<Jester45> you would just put user@pass:site:port
<Sharn> If you had fast enough internet you could almost use it as just another HDD
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> here comes my oc 3000
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> I imagine, unless you have a very good job you can't afford it.
<Sharn> You can try though. :P
<Jester45> sence the 1000 version isnt made yet :)
<Jester45> wanna help me find a ftp site?
<kalikiana> in germany even 16mbit is still the limit for personal use :/
<Jester45> ha ha
<Jester45> most ppl in us that have broadband have 3m or 12
<Jester45> many have more
<Sharn> Not me. =\
<kalikiana> our monopoly telekom is 'planning' to establish 50mbit to the inner cities... no idea how long that takes.
<kalikiana> I'm on 2MBit/192kbit :/
<pbcrunch> is there a disk image i can download to boot the xubuntu cd from a floppy?
<Jester45> cable?
<Sharn> Everyone's faster than my sad DSL
<Sharn> Probably pay less for it too.
<pbcrunch> my computer does not support boot from optical drive
<Jester45> pbcrunch: yes im not sure where
<kalikiana> nope, DSL, a disconnect every 12hours :'/
<Sharn> That fast on DSL?
<Jester45> dsl can get fast
<Jester45> i think the max is 30mb
<Jester45> but thats costly
<Sharn> pbcrunch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2050526
<Jester45> there is a lot of DSL versions
<kalikiana> There is no real difference in speed between cable and DSL here
<kalikiana> although cable is a bit more expensive
<Jester45> cable noramly has lower upload
<kalikiana> the good thing about cable would be: no disconnect
<pbcrunch> Sharn that looks helpful thanks
<Sharn> Really?
<Sharn> pbcrunch: You're welcome
<kalikiana> I need to go to Japan, they have 50MBit for like 20 I believe
<_Dez> later guys
<_Dez> im out
<kalikiana> cya
<Jester45> japan is cool
<Sharn> 20... yen? Not sure what that symbol is...
<Jester45> weird food
<Jester45> its not 20 yen
<kalikiana> Sharn, should be a 'euro' :D
<Jester45> there is like 300 yen per USD
* Sharn doesn't know international money signs
<Sharn> :P
<Sharn> A euro is like worth twice USD, right?
<kalikiana> Sharn, like 1,3usd i think :)
<Sharn> Hmmmm... Ok.
<kalikiana> but buying my bentos from the us will cost some toll :/
<Sharn> bentos?
<kalikiana> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bento ;)
<kalikiana> it's the boxes in my case
<Sharn> Bleh
<Sharn> Looks nasty. xD
<Jester45> anyone know of a free ftp site?
<kalikiana> pah, i guess i'd be scared if i knew what you eat :P
<Sharn> Pizza
<Sharn> Tacos
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> Jester45: Get a host. :P
<Jester45> free
<Sharn> byethost.com
<Sharn> They have to activate your account, though... It may take ap to a couple hours.
<Jester45> o wel
<BrendanM> Hey, does anyone know why Xarchiver won't work with .rar or .7z files?
<Jester45> they arenot free
<BrendanM> I have rar and 7zip installed, and I can extract both of them using their respective command line utilities
<Sharn> BrendanM: What's the problem?
<kalikiana> BrendanM, rar should work I believe, may your version be outdated?
<BrendanM> I got it from the repos
<Sharn> http://www.byethost.com/
<Jester45> BrendanM: what rar tool did you use
<Jester45> there are 2 of them
<BrendanM> unrar
<BrendanM> Xarchiver claims to support those formats, if you have utlities installed. It's like Xarchiver doesn't know where to look for them
<Sharn> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sharn> Maybe?
<kalikiana> It works via unrar for me...
<BrendanM> yeah, I think I installed unrar-free
<BrendanM> lemme check
<Jester45> i got both
<BrendanM> yeah, it works fine with unrar, it's just that Xarchiver doesn't do it. So I have to go into CLI every time
<Jester45> make a command for it
<Jester45> unrar e
<BrendanM> yeah, it's just that Xarchiver claims to support those formats: http://xarchiver.xfce.org/features.php
<BrendanM> So I'd like to try to make it do that
<Sharn> Is it giving an error or anything?
<BrendanM> "Sorry, this archive format is not supported:the proper archiver is not installed!"
<BrendanM> except it totally is
<BrendanM> Should I try reinstalling Xarchiver?
<kalikiana> BrendanM, check the prefix of any custom install
<kalikiana> unless everything is from the repos anyway
<BrendanM> It's all from the repos. I think I just figured it out though. Installing the package "rar" made it work
<BrendanM> previously, I only had "unrar-free" installed
<BrendanM> That's too bad Xarchiver doesn't seem to work with the free version. They should fix that. Is there a config file for Xarchiver anywhere?
<Sharn> Not sure...
<Sharn> kalikiana: Why two accounts on? :P
<kalikiana|mysql> Sharn, dsl reconnect :/
<BrendanM> Does anyone here know how to close the X server without logging out? Ctrl+alt+bkspace only restarts it and takes me to the login screen.
<Jester45> i dont think you can
<Sharn> BrendanM: I'm pretty sure you can't - not positive, though.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> theres a guy online that uses torrents to store his files
<Jester45> kinda risky
<Sharn> How's that?
<Jester45> seed that file
<Jester45> then come back later and dl it
<Sharn> That's really odd.
<Jester45> unlimited space
<Sharn> Meh
<Jester45> oscartorrents.com
<kalikiana|mysql> so let's hope he has no private or 'problematic' files...
<kalikiana|mysql> but if he was living in future germany, he wouldn't have to bother.
<Jester45> he is probly storing his movies
<Sharn> Hey, bittorrent has an oficial Linux client...
<Jester45> yep
<Sharn> Anyone tried it?
<Jester45> no
<kalikiana|mysql> I'm using Deluge.
<Sharn> I like deluge too. I'm gonna try the official, though...
<Sharn> Nevermind, maybe not...
<Jester45> its ugly] 
<Sharn> Rofl
<Sharn> So is DSL. :)
<Sharn> It looks pretty nice to me, personally.
<Sharn> Stupid Hydrogen...
<BFTD> eh
<BFTD> hi all
<kalikiana|mysql> hi
<kalikiana|mysql> what's up?
<BFTD> oh nothin
<Jester45> hi
<BFTD> the bad thing about wireless mice, is that they get lost easily
<kalikiana|mysql> *g
* Jester45 agress
<Sharn> Mine just kept dieing, so I'm using a corded one now. :P
<kalikiana|mysql> I have a wired again because of the batteries.
<Sharn> The wireless is heading to that laptop I'll hopefully be getting tomorrow...
<Jester45> i have both
<Sharn> I do too, Jester45...
<kalikiana|mysql> And I'm using it in front of the monitor anyway. :P
<Jester45> its fun to mess with people
<Sharn> I have about 4 mice around the house. xD
<Jester45> thats what i did
<Jester45> i got wireless keyboard
<Jester45> its embedded in my desk
<Sharn> I don't.... :P
<Sharn> I like my wireless mouse, but I see no reason for a keyboard. Optical is nice to have too.
<Jester45> i see more a reason for keyboard than mouse
<Jester45> i can type from 10ft away but i cant manuver the mouse from 4
<Sharn> Mine did like 10 feet...
<Sharn> My monitor is too small for that far back anyway. :P
<Jester45> but i cant see it from there
<BFTD> to much lag for wireless
<Jester45> what 5ns?
<Sharn> Mine never lagged either. Just freaked out. It was a little too sensitive too.
<riceriot> khi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> khello
<Sharn> Talking again. :O
<gunny01> !ubotu beyrl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beyrl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grazie> !beryl | gunny01
<ubotu> gunny01: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<riceriot> khi
<riceriot> anybody know how to access the gnome-power-manager tool?
<riceriot> nm
<sunnz2> Are you on 6.10 or??
<gunny01> !ailx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ailx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gunny01> !flightgear | gunny01
<agreif> I installed xubuntu 6.10 but the xfce desktop shown no icons. I have xfce 4.3.99. Is this feature only implemented in 4.4, or do I have to set a flag somewhere to show mounted volumes on the desktop?
<gpocentek> agreif: you can't change that
<gpocentek> err, mounted volumes should appear on the desktop actually
<gpocentek> only home, FS and trash are now shown
<agreif> yep, that is what I am missing
<agreif> I see actually nochting on the desktop. Only icons in the panels
<galorin> that's normal
<gpocentek> s/now/not/ (sorry)
<agreif> ok. which release will include the feature tro sshow icons on the desktop?
<gpocentek> feisty with Xfce 4.4
<agreif> thanks
<grazie> agreif: Applications > Settings > Desktop Settings. Tick the 'Allow Xfce...' checkbox
<grazie> agreif: it's a known bug
<ny83> what is the command line instruction to remove a package and its dependencies?
<agreif> aahhh, now I see all of them! thx
<galorin> apt-get remove $PKGNAME && apt-get autoremove maybe?  not that up on apt really.
<galorin> deborphan is useful too
<galorin> oh, might make that apt-get remove --purge $PKGNAME
<grazie> yes
<agreif> where can I find a sample for a pyxfce plugin?
<ny83> will that purge packages used by other programs?
<ny83> dependencies sorry
<ny83> i just used synaptic and selected mozilla-thunderbird for "complete removal" and a prompt window arises stating xubuntu-desktop must be removed
<galorin> --purge removes configuration fies as well,
<galorin> it's autorempve and deborphan that does the real magic.
<galorin> xubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package, it can be safely removed after installation.
<galorin> f you're on ubuntu or edubuntu, etc you can apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and get xubuntu installed, In theory.  It works pretty well.
<ny83> thankyou galorin :-)
<galorin> ta
<test1> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leaphisto> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<BrendanM> Does anyone know if there's a piece of free software that'll let you fill out PDF forms? Or do I have to get the official Adobe reader?
<Xemanth> whats da color of xubuntu? :)
<Xemanth> blue kubuntu kde, brown ubuntu gnome
<Ramla> I think it's also blue, but more win2k kinda blue than kde blue.
<KayoDot> Hey guys. What's the command to stop the xserver in Xubuntu? I need to install my graphics card drivers :/
<KayoDot> I know in Ubuntu it's sudo etc/init.d/gdm stop, but that doesn't seem to work in Xubuntu. Neither does xinetd stop, I keep getting the error sudo: /etc/init.d/xfce: command not found
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<KayoDot> I'm a little puzzled.
<psb154> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cga> !duplex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duplex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cga> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BFTD> whats nuubuntu?
<Hub441> hi1
<Hub441> did anyone manage to boot the xubuntu CD via network?
<Hub441> well it boots, mounts the nfs-share an complains about wrong permissions for /var/lib/gdm/
<Hub441> if i chroot on the nfs-server to the share, permissions are correct
<Hub441> so, gdm doesn't start, and i have only a promt asking me for login. but i don't have any password
<Hub441> ubuntu:<blank> doesnt work
<Coder[] > Hello
<Coder[] > I need Help
<Coder[] > please help me
<Coder[] > Please help me
<Hub441> *g* help doing what? fixing wholes in your roof?
<siucdude> i got a question
<siucdude> I just installed xubuntu for a friend on his older dell laptop
<siucdude> its got a pcmcia card that works on dapper version but
<siucdude> i can't get it to load on edgy
<Coder[] > I have 6800GS
<Coder[] > And How i can run linux whith framebuffer
<siucdude> it freezes at login everytime i put the card in before booting
<siucdude> anyone
<Buddha|> Is there any way to make the SmartBookmark panel plugin bigger?
<Buddha|> Or is there another panel plugin for searching the web?
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> hey
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> someone here?
<sdfdsfdsfsdfddfg> ...
<nsg1sfubar> i would like to know if there is a starter guide for xubuntu
<grazie> nsg1sfubar: this link should help https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<nsg1sfubar> thanks
<grazie> np
<yettenet> Hi there... I've just installed xubuntu (my first Unix-based operating system) and I really don't know anything about it... could you give me the link of a relatively fine "Idiot's guide to (x)Ubuntu" site?
<grazie> yettenet:  this link should help https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<kalikiana> yettenet, https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<yettenet> grazie grazie :)
<grazie> prego
<faemir> can anyone tell me where to put themes for only one user to access?
<grazie> faemir: ~/.themes
<yettenet> LoL
<yettenet> Faemir
<yettenet> Here too :D
<faemir> thanks grazie
<faemir> hello yettenet 8-)
<yettenet> :)
<comradeC> hi, I'm trying to get a wireless card setup, but I need to know how to do this, the instructions say to  Unblacklist bcm34xx... what does that mean?
* xfceubuntu ugral
<gabkdll1> comradeC: are you using edgy? in my /etc/modprobe.d/ the blacklist files don't blacklist bcm34xx anymore.
<MattJ> Hey all
<MattJ_laptop> rehi all :)
<faemir> this sounds really stupid, but how can i take a screenshot in xubuntu?
<gabkdll1> faemir: there is a screenshot panel item
<faemir> ... where?
<faemir> oh right
<faemir> sorry xD
<grazie> faemir: also with the gimp...File > Acquire > Screenshot (it's more flexible)
<drx0drx> I was instructed by a post to download & install OpenLDAP-devel and i see that the tar creates a /usr/... structure, so i just did mv ./usr/ /usr   is that right?
<drx0drx> actuall mv ./usr /usr
<nicolah> what does "honor the standard ICCCM focus hint" mean ?
<nicolah> in window manager tweaks
<Blaise> hello everyone
<drx0drx> hello
<drx0drx> what is the syntax to mv a subdirectory to a parent of the same name?
<Blaise> I'm getting Segmentation Faults when I try and load Firefox, (this also happens from the liveCD), does anyone know how I can get Firefox up and running?
<psb154> drx0drx, if you use the full-path of both the source and destination that should work 8-)
<psb154> Blaise, you could try a:    sudo apt-get check    this will check whether you have any 'broken dependencies'.
<drx0drx> psb154, Thanks! (Yes!)
<psb154> drx0drx no problem :-)
<rmd_> ok, so i did a sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop... and it installed everything, but ubuntu is still loading with all the gnome stuffs.  is there something i need to change?
<drx0drx> psb154, how do you remove an empty directory?
<rmd_> drx0drx: rmdir
<rmd_> to remove a full directory, rm -rf
<psb154> drx0drx,   rm -fr dirName
<drx0drx> psb154, thanks again!  (say, is this what you do when you unpack a tar with a /usr tree in it, you just mv it into /usr ?
<grazie> Blaise: pretty sure you've got memory problems. run the memtestx86 on the live cd
<psb154> rmd_, when you log on you have to change to your 'Session settings' to xfce.
<Blaise> Grazie
<Blaise> something strange is happening
<psb154> drxodrx, to unpack a tar type:   tar xvf tarFileName
<psb154> drx0drx, to unpack a tar type:   tar xvf tarFileName
<Blaise> A friernd sent me a link in a IM window, I clicked it and it opened in Opera
<Blaise> and Opera is working ok
<drx0drx> psb154, I know, I was just wondering if when you DO unpack a tar and it has a /usr/... tree in it if the correct thing to do was to mv it into /usr
<psb154> drx0drx, so this is a backup of /usr directory ?
<drx0drx> It's OpenLDAP-devel
<rmd_> you are amazing
<grazie> yes...still think you've got memory problems...it'll probably fall over if you open lots of tabs...run the test
<Blaise> ok
<Blaise> if I do have memory problems, what can I do about them?
<Blaise> (It fell over when to a flash site)
<psb154> drx0drx, the contents of the tar file will be extracted in the same parent directory you xvf it, you prolly know that. Then you can copy the desired files from the extracted directory to your proper /usr/ directory.
<drx0drx> psb154, proper?
<psb154> drx0drx, the one in at root. if you: cd /    then: ls    you will see /usr   that is your proper /usr directory.
<grazie> Blaise: isolate the bad sim and replace
<drx0drx> psb154, I noticed many of the subdirs had the same names as subdirs in /usr, so i just mv .../usr/include to /usr/include, e.g.
<psb154> drx0drx, that makes sense to me but I am not exactly certain of what you are trying to atchieve 8-)
<psb154> drx0drx I would do a: cp    rather than a: mv   and you would: cp -fr   in order to copy subdirectories.
<drx0drx> psb154, I'm trying to install Evolution-Exchange, and I keep getting an error when I ./configure it, and an article said to get two packages including the aforementioned, so I did, and I built the first one and mv the second one, but it still doesn't work
<drx0drx> Is there a ./configure log that might tell me what else I need?
<psb154> drx0drx, dude!! 8-) you could do a:  sudo apt-get install evolution-exchange
<drx0drx> psb154, didn't work
<psb154> drx0drx, try: sudo apt-get -f    this will fix broken dependencies. What was the error message when you tryied to get evolution-exchange via apt-get?
<drx0drx> psb154, i can't use it b/c the machine with the internet access is not the machine with the Evolution
<psb154> drx0drx, can you temporarily connect the computer to the internet?
<drx0drx> nope
<drx0drx> psb154, anyway, I already have Evo-Exch source, it just won't build
<psb154> drx0drx, have you install build-essentials? ... hang on if you can't get internet access you wont be able to install them.
<psb154> drx0drx, from the CD ubuntu based distros don't have all the stuff you need to build applications as you are seeing.
<drx0drx> psb154, I don't know what an "Evolution Development library" is
<psb154> drx0drx, that would be: evolution-dev    (prolly)
<psb154> brb
<grazie> drx0drx: are you building this on *ubuntu?
<drx0drx> grazie, on ubuntu 6.10 and also on mac OS X 10.4.8
<grazie> drx0drx: why don't you just get the .debs (for ubuntu)?
<drx0drx> grazie, because I need it on both and i'm not sure evolution-exchange dev exists
<grazie> drx0drx: check at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<grazie> grazie: if you're using the .debs you will not need the -dev package
<grazie> drx0drx: you only usually need -dev package if you wan to develop the source code
<drx0drx> grazie, i meant to say .deb
<grazie> tis a big difference :)
<Sharn> Anyone run Xubuntu on a P2?
<grazie> drx0drx: you setting up a mail server?
<drx0drx> grazie, no
<grumpymole> Sharn: i am typing this on a Thinkpad 600e (PII 400)
<drx0drx> so I ran ./configure on another program and it built without errors, but when I type make it says "make: *** No targes specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Sharn> Hmmmm. Ok. I'm getting an old company laptop... all I know is it's gonna be a PII... Don't even know if it will be over 300Mhz. Any chance it could be upgraded to a 400?
<grazie> drx0drx: you're in the wrong directory
<drx0drx> grazie, where am i supposed to be?
<psb154> lol
<grazie> drx0drx: i'm not telepathic
<grumpymole> Sharn: depends on the laptop, but it might be a lot of effort
<drx0drx> grazie, how do i go about finding it (the INSTALL file just says run make)
<Sharn> Meh. I've taken apart my fair share of computers.. I'm more concerned about bus speeds.
<grazie> drx0drx: you could have unpacked the tar badly too
<drx0drx> grazie, i don't think so, because the ./configure worked and you just double click the file
<Sharn> And it's an "Ashton Digital", a much older one that you can't even find on the internet. :P
<Sharn> Oh well. Thanks.
<grazie> drx0drx: the error tells you what's wrong..you have to look a bit
<drx0drx> grazie, what i typed is all it says
<grumpymole> Sharn_Away: sorry, got distracted by my 3-year-old
<grazie> drx0drx: did you double click on the package archive?
<drx0drx> yes, and it said "unpacking package archive xyz"
<grazie> grazie: then you've not unpacked it correctly
<grazie> drx0drx: I thought someone gave you instructions for tar?
<drx0drx> grazie, it creates a folder called evolution-data-server-1.8.2 2
<drx0drx> then I go there and type ./configure and it builds
<grazie> drx0drx: you're not listening :(
<drx0drx> grazie, i found the problem, it actually fails and says "XML::Parser perl module is reuired for intltool"
<drx0drx> grazie, is there an option to have it go out and get these dependecies automatically?
<grazie> drx0drx: yes, it's called apt-get :)
<Sharn_Away> drx0drx: Just open synaptic and looks for the package...
<drx0drx> grazie, that's great for Ubuntu, but not for OS X
<psb154> drxOdrx try an OSX irc channel for OSX questions.
<cyberyak> does xmms play the windows .asx playlist files?
<cyberyak> or maybe the better question, "What do I need to install to play streaming music from an .asx file?"
<cyberyak> as in http://zradio.org/rock-128s.asx
<drx0drx> psb154, I'm installing on both
<Sharn_Away> drx0drx: Are the errors FROM Xubuntu? Or are your errors from OSX?
<drx0drx> Sharn_Away, both give me the same
<Sharn_Away> Get them working on Ubuntu, then go and find substitutes for OSX
<Sharn_Away> http://search.cpan.org/dist/XML-Parser/
<Sharn_Away> There you go.
<Sharn_Away> There's a download link to the right of This Release:
<grazie> cyberyak: you'd find it easier to play the real stream :(
<cyberyak> hrm
<maxamillion> cyberyak: you might just need some windows codecs .... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<cyberyak> thanks!  I'll try that and see if I'm missing something.  that and VLC should probably get me there.
<cyberyak> well, back to work.
<cyberyak> I found my RESUME!
<rippawallet> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* rippawallet cries
<rippawallet> Sharn_Away: lolsup
<rippawallet> hey
<rippawallet> can i get some help with grub please
<rippawallet> and dont do !grub
<rippawallet> it didnt work
<rippawallet> the instructions didnt
<SJ8> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rippawallet> first link is the best
<rippawallet> :>
<SJ8> thx
<rippawallet> np
<arrenlex> What are my options for getting a wireless configuration utility without installing 30-40 gnome or kde libs?
<Sharn_Away> Oh, hey rippawallet.
<Sharn> Just got the coolest version of Windows. :P
<Sharn> ThreePointOne. ^_^
* Sharn needs a floppy drive
<rippawallet> 3.1
<rippawallet> :S?
<Sharn> Yeah. xD
<Sharn> My mom's friend had the floppys layuing around. She gave them to me. ^_^
<grazie> Sharn: I hope she paid you too! :)
<rippawallet> Sharn: how old are you?
<rippawallet> :)?
<arrenlex> We have windows 3.1 on our old computer.
<arrenlex> It dualboots winth w95.
<Sharn> 15. xD
* rippawallet is 13
<rippawallet> D:
<Sharn> Sweet. Good start on open-source software. :)
<rippawallet> :D
<rippawallet> Indeedy.
* Sharn reconfigures VMware since it's whining
<rippawallet> VMware
<rippawallet> leet
<rippawallet> lol
<Sharn> Yeah. :)
<rippawallet> VMware hates me
<rippawallet> >_>
<rippawallet> lol
<rippawallet> well
<rippawallet> actually
<michaelpo> i've installed a few packages... now i can play dvd... but not vcd... did i miss out any packages?
<rippawallet> Sharn: what distro you on?
<rippawallet> i cant ctcp as im on the liveCD
<rippawallet> trying to fix grub
<rippawallet> :P
<Sharn> Ouch, what's the problem?
<Sharn> And I'm on Ubuntu... running xubuntu-desktop.
<rippawallet> many thingds
<rippawallet> :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michaelpo: Which media player are you using?
<michaelpo> totem and mplayer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Sharn> Did you ever back it up?
<Sharn> Oh Noes. I think the discs are bad. =\
<grazie> michaelpo: easyubuntu is a good tool for adding codecs, etc and letting you know what's already installed
<grazie> !easyubuntu | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<michaelpo> grazie: i dont remember how many.... i know libdvdcss, is there a libxine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.  There's libxine and libxine-extracodecs.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Those two should let you play vcds in totem, assuming you're running totem-xine.
<michaelpo> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes i checked my synaptic... yes i have both libxine and extracodecs...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> But are you using totem-xine?
<michaelpo> i'm using libxine
<michaelpo> i searched for vcd in synaptic... i dont have vlc installed... does that play vcd?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<michaelpo> totem and mplayer dont support vcd?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Having libxine installed doesn't necessarily mean you're using it.  Totem can use either gstreamer or xine, depending on whether you have totem-gstreamer or totem-xine installed.
<michaelpo> which plays vcd? gstreamer or xine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Both.
<michaelpo> why in synaptics, some packages has the ubuntu logo, some does not?
<michaelpo> in the 2nd column
<michaelpo> thanks... i gtg get ready for work in 20 mins... thanks...
#xubuntu 2007-02-14
<BrendanM> Anyone know how to setup pdf-cups so I can print to PDFs?
<Sharn> !pdf-cups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf-cups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sharn> Nope. =\
<maxamillion> BrendanM: why do you need to print to PDF?
<maxamillion> BrendanM: OOo can just export them and AbiWord can just save as PDF
<BrendanM> Actually, I'm trying to circumvent restrictions on a fill-in PDF that I downloaded. It won't let you save a filled-in copy
<BrendanM> it will let you print a filled-in copy
<BrendanM> it's actually cups-pdf, not pdf-cups. I think I figured it out
<BrendanM> !cups-pdf
<ubotu> cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 240 kB
<maxamillion> oh ... interesting
<BrendanM> there we go. By "printing" to a PDF, I've essentially saved a filled-out copy of the form.
<maxamillion> BrendanM: nice
<zOap> Hi, I'm looking for laptops that work 100% with xubuntu 6.10, which means that all hardware are supported without to many fuzz. If anyone knows about more than one it is fine. We may have a whole line of lappies to choose from..(inernet store)
<Sharn> There may be sites that sell only 100% compatible Linux laptops.
<maxamillion> zOap: www.dell.com/linux
<Sharn> mg. -checks-
<maxamillion> zOap: www.system76.com
<zOap> maxamillion, thanks:)
<Sharn> Niiice find.
<Sharn> Finds*...
<maxamillion> zOap: www.emperorlinux.com .... www.linuxcertified.com
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> i eat, sleep, and breath linux ... i try to keep my eye out for such things
<Sharn> Very impressives prices at system76.
<grazie> don't dell charge the same for Windoze & Linux labtops? I can't figure that out myself?
<maxamillion> Sharn: the Dell prices are actually a little cheaper, but you have to install for youself because they only come with FreeDOS pre-loaded
<Sharn> emperorlinus is pretty spendy, though..
<maxamillion> grazie: no, it is cheaper for a linux laptop from dell because you don't pay the microsoft licensing fee ... its only $60-80 cheaper, but its nice to stick it to the man from time to timr
<Sharn> Especially since they're just thinkpads...
<maxamillion> Sharn: yes, very expensive for hardware that cost that much
<Sharn> Thinkpads are popular. xD
<maxamillion> Thinkpads used to be awesome, but since Lenovo started building them it has gone downhill
<Sharn> You sure?
<Sharn> I know the old ones often get Xubuntu thrown ont hem... :P
<Jester45> yes.. he says the new ones arent good
<Jester45> anyone know how to use bash script to check from an installed program
<maxamillion> Jester45: what program
<maxamillion> ?*
<Jester45> mplayer
<maxamillion> mpla<tab>
<Jester45> no no
<maxamillion> ?
<Jester45> check if its installed via script
<Jester45> like if its installed give this out put
<maxamillion> Jester45: aptitude search mplayer .... if the output has an 'i' next to it then its installed
<Jester45> it its not give this
<maxamillion> yeah, uhmmm ... that would just be search functions
<Jester45> how would i put that in script
<darrend> Jester45: FOO=`which mplayer`; if [[ "" != "$FOO"] ] ; then ...
<darrend> those are backticks around the which command, not apostrophe's or quotes
<Jester45> ok im still beginning scripting
<Jester45> i put that in a terminal and all i get is a new line
<Jester45> >
<darrend> that's because it wasn't a complete script
<darrend> i assumed you'd realise that
<Sharn> Rofl
<darrend> replace the ellipses with:  echo "installed"; fi
<Jester45> i said i now
<Jester45> new
<darrend>  also missing  a space in the first bit.
<darrend> try this:
<darrend> FOO=`which mplayer`; if [[ "" != "$FOO" ] ] ; then echo "installed"; fi
<darrend> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bash+tutorial
<Jester45> whats the fi
<darrend> ends the 'if' bloack
<darrend> *block
<Jester45> o
<darrend> find a tutorial from that link, there are some good ones
<Jester45> ok i just started yester day
<darrend> you'll find it easier to work from a tutorial than ask on IRC
<Jester45> one last question
<Jester45> how can i make it a if not installed then do apt-get install mplayer
<darrend> well, apt wil lonly install if not already installed anyway so the script would be redundant
<darrend> but for the purpose of the script:
<Jester45> but i dont what it to try each time or show that its trying
<darrend> if [[ "" == "$FOO" ] ] ; apt-get install mplayer; fi
<Jester45> so if the foo=`which mplayer` part comes back with somthing then its continuies
<Jester45> would if [[ "$yn" != "$y" ] ] ; then FOO=`which mencoder`; if [[ "" != "$FOO" ] ] ; then echo "installed"; fi
<Jester45> work ? if the $yn was a y/n question and the answer was yes
<Jester45> or y
<darrend> wouldn't it be easier to try i than to ask?
<Jester45> i was going just now
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> syntax error in conditional expression
<Laibsc1> I am not much of an expert with wireless.  Will two clients connected to the same AP generally be able to see/ping each other?
<cellofellow> how do I set how many virtual terminals I have? The default is six and I never use that many so I figured I'd reduce that number to three or four.
<Jester45> remove the gettys i think
<cellofellow> I mean permenantly. I think init creates the virtual terminals (which I think are virtual serial ports o something.) so init would be the place to look.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> thats what i ment
<cellofellow> ha, just googling instead.
<cellofellow> weird. kernel panic (in the guest system) when I use -kernel-kqemu in qemu.
<Jester45> how you get kqemu i couldnt figure that out
<Jester45> arrg
<Jester45> dont talk to me i ahve to get to work
<cellofellow> I see what you mean
<cellofellow> I just compiled it
<Jester45> stop that
<cellofellow> See what you mean about the getty's
<cellofellow> stop what?
<Jester45> talking to me
<cellofellow> why?
<cellofellow> Jester45: you ok?
<cellofellow> did I say something?
<Jester45> SHUT UP!!!!! :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> He has to go to work, and lacks multitasking skills. ^_^
<cellofellow> oh
<cellofellow> he could just sign out if he's having that much trouble
<Jester45> ajakngsdflkgjsdn
* kalikiana_ stumbles into the romo, accidentally pulling every piece of work from Jeser45's desktop.....
<Jester45> you no listen??
<Jester45> im learning/working
* cellofellow just puts his foot in his mouth.
* kalikiana_ throws a pillow in Jeser45's direction
<Jester45> would anyone like to point out what i doing wrong with a bash script
* cellofellow is no expert, but finds bash scripts simple
<cellofellow> what's the problem?
<kalikiana_> I would, but I find bashscripts have a horrid syntax :P
<cellofellow> maybe C Shell?
<Jester45> paste bin ing
<Jester45> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5660/
<Jester45> it doesnt work good
<Jester45> i been going into this kinda fast
<cellofellow> using qoutes in echo is probably a good idea.
<Jester45> works fine with out them for now
<Jester45> but will add
<Jester45> and do a spellscheck :)
<cellofellow> 'sides that, I've no idea what to do.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Ending ifs with fis is probably also good.
<Jester45> i have a habit of not thinking when typing so i misspell a lot
<cellofellow> just run ispell (or aspell, can't remember exactly on Ubuntu) on it.
<cellofellow> aspell
<Jester45> i have that on ff and irc
<Jester45> not mousepad
<cellofellow> just aspell -c thefile
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: any reason why that wouldnt work
<cellofellow> use more lines and \(newline) to keep it readable
<Jester45> i get error aT LINE 24
<Jester45> syntaz error near unexpected token `then'
<cellofellow> use fi, like PuMpErNiCkLe said
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You didn't close your `.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> $(stuff) and a text editor with parantheses matching are your friends.
<bigfuzzyjesus> wewt
<bigfuzzyjesus> i got my thinkpad working
<Sharn> :O
<Jester45> o man
<Jester45> im so confused
<bigfuzzyjesus> Jester45, bout what
<Sharn> Pmg. Jester45. CONFUSED?
<Jester45> that script im trying to make
<cellofellow> Jester45: try scite, it's good for all sorts of code. C, bash, python.
<cellofellow> has highlighting.
<cellofellow> or just vim with :syntax enable
<Jester45> its just bash and should be simple
<cellofellow> it's not as simple as all that
<Jester45> all i need is 2 strings one if its PAL and one if its NTSC and then edit the aspect ratio
<Jester45> the part above that is checking for installed mplayer and enocder
<cellofellow> seems like what you've got is syntax errors and an editor with syntax highlighting helps a lot.
<Jester45> this would be a good script
<Jester45> turn any video into a dvd
<Jester45> very simple once its done
<Sharn> Sweet. I would use it. :O
<Jester45> i know
<Jester45> i could get the part after encoding done in 10 mins
<Jester45> but this encoding part is nasty
<Jester45> Sharn: you wouldnt happen to know bash?
<Sharn> Hah. No
<Sharn> Rofl.. I can't even get DOS to isntall.
<Sharn> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jester45> install the rar package to use it in xarchiver
<Jester45> or install the free one and use unrar e to extract it
<malnilion> So a new kernel appeared in the repository the other day and was installed apparently successfully, would you guys think it'd be alright to go ahead and remove the old kernel?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If the new one works, and you feel comfortable not having a backup... sure.
<malnilion> Good stuff.
<cellofellow> Jester45: no credit to me for you hostname on your website. :)
<cellofellow> ;)
<Jester45> you can put it there
<Jester45> you have access to the ftp right?
<cellofellow> I do, but I don't want to it's yours
<Jester45> i dont care if you do anything with it
<cellofellow> whatever you say
<Jester45> you can add a link
<Jester45> dont delete my stuff
<cellofellow> ok
<Jester45> did you know furniture polish can really get rid of hard skin?
<Jester45> i got little baby hands now :0
<cellofellow> and I can't get into your FTP server
<Jester45> o well
<Jester45> haha
<Jester45> brb afk
<Sharn> ....that's nice. xD Furniture polish...
<Jester45> back
<Jester45> yep it works
<Sharn> Anyone know how to make a folder into a floppy .img?
<Sharn> No-one? O:
<malnilion> Why not just copy the folder over to the floppy disk in question?
<Sharn> ..... do you have floppys? xD
<Sharn> I don't even have a floppy drive...
<malnilion> Sharn, why do you need to make a .img then :P
<BlueEagle> sharn: sounds like you want to make a file with dd then mount it with -o loop and then copy the files to it.
<BlueEagle> sharn: You should be able to format it once it's mounted.
<BlueEagle> sharn: Then it will act just like a floppy disk.
<Jester45> can you make a bash script wait a number a seconds to wait for a command to finsih
<BlueEagle> jester45: man wait
<Jester45> i know there is plain wait but that waits for a command to finish
<BlueEagle> make that: man sleep
<Jester45> sllep n
<Jester45> sleep n (n is the seconds)?
* malnilion would guess milliseconds
<BlueEagle> jester45: man sleep
<BlueEagle> jester45: or info sleep
* malnilion would be wrong :P
<Jester45> i have somthing for the user to input somthing if they are not ready for my script to do somthing
<malnilion> It's seconds
<Sharn> malnilion: I'm making floppy images for VMware
<Jester45> would you say 5 secs is good
<Jester45> for a user to ctrl c the script
<Jester45> im also doing it this way for addes experience
<Jester45> added
<malnilion> I'd make it 10 if it was gonna fuxor things :P
<Jester45> well its not a hard choise
<BlueEagle> sharn: Again. man dd to get the manual. You want if=/dev/zero and of=/path/to/filename.img and you need to specify the size (check the manual for syntax). Then you mount the file with -o loop to a mount point and format it as a floppy disk. Then you copy the files over and unmount the file and you've got yourself a brand new floppy disk image containing the files you want,.
<Jester45> choice the things above it is only inputing file path and type of dvd wanted
<malnilion> Heh 5 seconds should be fine then :)
<Jester45> i just tested it
<Sharn> BlueEagle: Alright, I'll look into it. Thanks. :)
<BlueEagle> sharn: Upi
<BlueEagle> sharn: You're welcome.
<Jester45> and 7 cools good 10 to long for ppl that know the script and if they look away user might miss the 5 sec
<Jester45> this is starting to look good
<Jester45> but its kinda not working now but i working deeper i think its gonna fix it
<Dell_Boy> I need Help. I am New to Linux
<Sharn> What'da need help with? :P
<Dell_Boy> Server X?
<Dell_Boy> what is that
<Dell_Boy> it says my Graphical interface is not set up correctly
<Sharn> You mean the "X Server" Like, X.org?
<Dell_Boy> what do i do?
<Dell_Boy> yes
<Sharn> Where at does it say that?
<Dell_Boy> after it shows Swap something
<Dell_Boy> its after i hit start or install Xubuntu
<Sharn> So, at startup?
<Dell_Boy> ya
<Sharn> So, does it never make it past text?
<Dell_Boy> yes
<Dell_Boy> it doesnt make it past
<Sharn> Hmmmm..
<Dell_Boy> im using an ATI Radeon 9250 PCI DDR 256mb
<Sharn> Did you try to isntall drivers for it?
<Sharn> Install*
<Dell_Boy> theirs drivers?
<Dell_Boy> i only got the Windows Drivers(i think)
<Sharn> Yeah... do you not have Xubuntu installed at all?
<Sharn> Like, is that happening on the livecd
<Dell_Boy> yes
<Dell_Boy> im on Window Currently
<Sharn> Ooooh. Ouch.
<Sharn> I think that might be over my head...
<Jester45> as long as its xp i dont care
<Dell_Boy> yes its XP
<Dell_Boy> im trying to have Linux and XP on my HD
<Jester45> ok whats wrong with the x server
<Sharn> If you had it installed, you could probably dpkg or whatever it is and fix it... Being a live cd, I'm not sure how to fix it.
<Dell_Boy> it says Server X  ( graphical interface) is not set up properly (i think)
<Jester45> and have you installed it or using live cd
<Sharn> He says he's using the live cd..
<Dell_Boy> using LiveCD trying to try Linux out
<Dell_Boy> then see if i wanna instal it
<Jester45> well you cant edit things on the live cd... only once its booted
<Sharn> I think it's all booted except for X...
<Jester45> becuase the live cd is on a cd and even if it was a rewriteable
<Dell_Boy> oh dangit
<Jester45> the fs i scompressed
<Sharn> Dell_Boy: does it come to a login prompt or anything?
<Dell_Boy> no
<Sharn> What does it do after the error?
<Dell_Boy> its after swap something [ok] 
<Dell_Boy> then something else [ok] 
<Dell_Boy> then it does the Server X problem
<Sharn> Does it just hang there? Not go any farther?
<Dell_Boy> it stays there after i hit ok couple of times
<Jester45> o its messing up during boot
<Dell_Boy> it says "After fixing Restart GDM"
<Dell_Boy> should i download the Radeon Drivers for Linux?
<Jester45> try waiting for someone smarter like PuMpErNiCkLe or crimsun to look
<Jester45> o
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Jester45> no you shouldnt
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Jester45> the driver for ati that comes with xubuntu supports all the caRDS to some extent
<Jester45> bootable
<Sharn> Yeah... the livecd should boot almost no matter what card you have..
<Dell_Boy> I burnt the Xubuntu Disk from the internet
<Jester45> what version
<Jester45> drapper or edgy
<Dell_Boy> hold on
<Sharn> I'm pretty sure that's not the problem. :P
<Dell_Boy> Edgy
<Dell_Boy> 6.10 Edgy Eft
<Sharn> You COULD try Dapper.. It may work better.
<Jester45> Sharn: could make the problem more specific
<Jester45> drapper is more stable
<Dell_Boy> ok it did the same thing with Ubuntu
<Jester45> is pre drapper supported any more?
<Dell_Boy> 6.10 Desktop
<Sharn> If it doesn't take you too long to download the disc, I would try it.
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Sharn> And, Jester45, I don't think they are..
<Sharn> You want a link, Dell_Boy?
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Sharn> One sec
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Sharn> You want Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Dell_Boy> Xubuntu
<Jester45> goo choice
<Dell_Boy> i only have 700mb black CDs
<Sharn> Hmmmm. Do you torrent or just direct download?
<Dell_Boy> direct download
<Dell_Boy> whats Torrent?
<Sharn> http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Dell_Boy> Thanks
<Sharn> Torrent directs the load away from the server. Everyon uploads and everyone downloads.
<Dell_Boy> oh
<Dell_Boy> this is going to take awile to download
<Sharn> It'll take as long as the other ones. =\
<Dell_Boy> :(
<Jester45> the torrents also can be faster
<Jester45> because the severs dont have that much speed but many users have more speed
<Dell_Boy> oh
<Dell_Boy> thats cool
<Jester45> and even the dial upers can add up
<Dell_Boy> would BitTorrent do it?
<Jester45> if you dl from 50 dial up connections you can get 100k/s
<Jester45> yes that would work
<Sharn> That's exactly it... :P
<Dell_Boy> oh
<Jester45> you can try that it might be faster
<Dell_Boy> my Download Speed supposed to be 7Mbps
<Jester45> also you need to give it time to connect to people
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Jester45> with direct dls you connect to 1 place on torrents i connect to about 100 per torrent
<Dell_Boy> Where do i get the Torrent File for Xbuntu?
<Sharn> I'll grab it, one sec.
<Dell_Boy> thank you
<Sharn> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Sharn> Gotta make myslef helpful somehow. xD
<Dell_Boy> :)
<Dell_Boy> 3days XD
<Jester45> lol
<Dell_Boy> lol now its 2days
<Jester45> Sharn: you keep xubuntu iso links in your clipboard? :0
<Jester45> see
<Dell_Boy> lol
<Dell_Boy> thats cool
<Jester45> give it 15 mins and that is probly top speed
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Jester45> but ig the ETA keep droping then wait some more
<Sharn> Jester45: xD ah, the site's easy to get to though. :P
<Dell_Boy> What can i get with Bit Torrent?
<Sharn> ...stuff. :O
<Jester45> and if it gets faster than the direct download then stop that
<Dell_Boy> ...
<Jester45> Dell_Boy: anything
<Sharn> XD
<Dell_Boy> ok
<Dell_Boy> lol
<Jester45> Dell_Boy: on one "torrent" vista has been downloaded 30,000 times
<Sharn> Who's going to tell me how to add stuff to my floppy?
<Dell_Boy> WOW
<Jester45> and its been there 2 weeks
<Dell_Boy> VISTA on Torrent
<Jester45> im not suggesting it :0
<Sharn> then there's ten or so others equaling another 10,000. :P
<Jester45> vista sucks so bad
<Dell_Boy> I use Limewire XD
<Sharn> Vista ftl.
<Sharn> Limewire ftl.
<Dell_Boy> ?
<Jester45> do you get videos from limewire?
<Sharn> Frostwire and Xubuntu ftw. ^_^
<Dell_Boy> dont do it
<Jester45> gtk-gnutella ftw
<Dell_Boy> videos programs contain Trojans trust me i tried it
<Sharn> Jester45: short answer: no. Look answer: you can try. :P
<Sharn> It'll be slow and chances are it won't work anyhow.
<Sharn> aXXo. Torrentspy.
<Sharn> :P
<Dell_Boy> ?
<Dell_Boy> lol
<Sharn> Nothing. -whistles-
<Dell_Boy> its back to 3days
<Sharn> It'll speed up.
<Dell_Boy> i hope so
<Jester45> Dell_Boy: the most downloaded torrent on mininova.org is season 1 eps. 3 of desprate house wifes and has been downloade d 1,300,000 times
<Sharn> Ok, how the heck do I add my files to my fake floppy.
<Sharn> Are you serious?!
<Jester45> dd it Sharn
<Jester45> nope
<Sharn> Ahhh. dd sucks. :P
<Jester45> well i got that from memory i know its the same show and its over 1 mill
<Sharn> Crazy.
<Jester45> http://www.mininova.org/stats/
<Sharn> Oh that's sad.
<Jester45> 1,061,000 times
<Jester45> close
<Jester45> and by the looks of the leachers/seeds itsgoing strong
<Jester45> aa i got the season and ep mixed
<Jester45> season 3 ep 9
<Dell_Boy> no way i found the sims 1 on BitTorrent
<Sharn> Stupid Playstation Underground. >.<
<Sharn> Dell_Boy: you can find lots of weird stuff in torrents...
<Dell_Boy> oh.... im new to it
<Jester45> like thinks with many x's
<Jester45> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3513851/Freelancer_NO.CD.KEY.NEEDED is not my upload :) the guy just copied my user name
<Jester45> has 6000+ dls
<Jester45> very happy about that
<Jester45> nice game
<Jester45> very nice
<Sharn> They're changing up daylight savings time again. >.<
<Sharn> What is Freelancer?...
<Jester45> a great game
<Jester45> i think ms still has it online
<Sharn> They put Ubuntu in Popular Science. :O
<Dell_Boy> ya thats where i found how to install it
<Jester45> www.microsoft.com/games/freelancer
<Sharn> Oh, sweet. Welcome to the open-source world. As soon as you get into it. :)
<Sharn> (They theme lots better) :P
<Sharn> That's an old game....
<Jester45> yes it is
<Jester45> but looks wonder full still
<Jester45> i wish the reall world looked like that
<Jester45> best thing ms made
<Sharn> Quake still looks cool too. :P
<Jester45> no freelancer looks great not cool
<Jester45> big diffrence :)
<Sharn> Yeah yeah...
<Sharn> This floppy thing is being so freaking stupid. >.<
<Jester45> glade you see it my way
<Dell_Boy> I found a version of Ubuntu that faster for my impatient personality
<Dell_Boy> http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/
<Jester45> ok now about my script problem
<Dell_Boy> its in a .exe format
<Sharn> Well, you can try it.
<Dell_Boy> ill see if it works
<Sharn> I prefer mine custom anyway. ^_^
<Dell_Boy> lol
* Sharn needs something to do with those silly Windows 3.1 floppies
<Jester45> if [[ "$type" == "NTSC"] ] ;
<Jester45> gives me  syntax error in conditional expression: unexpected token `;'
* Dell_Boy gets confused by linux codes
<Sharn> Heh..
* Jester45 also does
<malnilion> Are there supposed to be quotes around $type?
<Sharn> Jester45: likes confusing linux lines...
<Sharn> -:
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jester45: Are you doing if [[ stuff ] ]  then ...
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: ??
<Jester45> im not sure
<Sharn> Yeah, if that's true, then what?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Is that an if/then statement?
<malnilion> There probably shouldn't be a ; at the end.
<Jester45> i dont anything about if stuff
<PuMpErNiCkLe> malnilion: Exactly.
<Jester45> yeas its a if ten
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Don't use the ;
<Jester45> but without the ; i get a
<Jester45> syntax error in conditional expression
<malnilion> And then you try removing the quotes around $type?
<Jester45> syntax error near then
<Jester45> i will try that
<malnilion> This still that bash script you're working on?
<Jester45> yes lol
<Jester45> i had to do some other things
* malnilion should consider learning some bash scripting.
<malnilion> The syntax, rather.
<Sharn> Yeeeeah. Good luck. :P
<malnilion> Easier than learning assembly, I'd wager :P
<Sharn> Naaah.
<Jester45> if [[ "$type" == "NTSC"] ] ; then <----- gives a error about the ;
<Jester45> with out the ; gives syntax error in conditional expression near `then'
<Jester45> and removing the "" around $type doesnt help
<malnilion> From what I can tell, bash doesn't look too hard...
<malnilion> Hmmm
<Sharn> Vb ftw. xD
<Sharn> Joking, rofl... Haven't used VB for a long time.
<malnilion> Okay, I'm looking at the bash man entry right now.
<malnilion> And you know what? The damnedest thing is that it appears you *do* have to have a semicolon after your if statement.
* Sharn prefers php
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: want to look at my code?
<Jester45> o and FOO=`which mencoder`; if [[ "" != "$FOO" ] ] ; then
<Jester45> 	echo "mencoder is installed";
<Jester45> doesnt compline about anything
<Dell_Boy> Bye everyone
<malnilion> Have you tried switching "NTSC" and "$type" around in the if statement (just for shits and giggles)? :P
<Sharn> May work. ^
<Sharn> Joking, I have no clue.
<Jester45> bash needs to stop being gay
<Sharn> No comment. xD
<malnilion> Gay bashing, lol
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> ummm
<Jester45> i think i fixed it
<malnilion> What'd ya do?
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> yea fixed that
<Jester45> if [[ "$type" == "NTSC"] ] ; the
<Jester45> should of been
<Jester45> if [[ "$type" == "NTSC" ] ] ; the
<Jester45> very suttle
<malnilion> Are you kidding me?
<malnilion> Whitespace matters?
<malnilion> That's stiff.
<Jester45> lol guess so
<Sharn> Surprise
<Jester45> still doesnt work perfectly
<malnilion> What error you got now?
<Sharn> Welcome to programming. xD
* malnilion is finding this fascinating :)
<Jester45> no error just not finished
<Sharn> malnilion: do you program anything now?
<malnilion> A little bit of Java, nothing fancy.
<malnilion> Could do some C++ too.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> now my problem is that im not sure how to do this
<malnilion> I'm a comp sci major, though, so I should theoretically be getting better :P
<Jester45> im trying to automate dvd making encoding-authoring-burning
<malnilion> Looks like you got the encoding part :P
<Jester45> and the way im doing it
<Jester45> is the first thing to encode is to check audio type and if needed to encode it
<malnilion> Right
<Jester45> now if its ac3 then nothing is done but if its somthing else i need to run a 2nd part of the script
<Jester45> how could i do this
<malnilion> Ah, here's where oop is helpful
<Jester45> i think i could run a 2nd outside script
<malnilion> Probably.
<Sharn> Sheesh... Probably fancier than mine. ^_^
<malnilion> But would you need to? Maybe not.
<Jester45> but thats not what i would realy like
<malnilion> Let's see what I can find about bash scripting.
* Jester45 runes to pastebin
<Jester45> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5677/
<malnilion> Alright, let's make a function :)
<Jester45> thats for if the audio is ac3
<Jester45> sorry if its a little sloppy to you
<Jester45> its my 2nd script
<Jester45> working up the ladder
<malnilion> if [[ "$audiotype" != "ac3" ] ] ; then do_other_shit();
<malnilion> or something
<malnilion> Can you get the audio type into a variable somehow?
<Jester45> well at line 39
<Jester45> it figures if its ac3 or not
<malnilion> Ah, there ya go.
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Jester45> hwac3 is ac3
<Jester45> like all my comments?
<malnilion> if [[ "$AUDIO_FORMAT" != "hwac3" ] ] ; then do_other_shit();
<malnilion> ^ maybe?
<malnilion> Yeah, comments are helpful.
<Jester45> they work as a separator for me
<malnilion> Or here's what you can do:
<malnilion> if [[ "$AUDIO_FORMAT" == "hwac3" ] ] ; then { code that you want to execute if it's true goes here } else { code that you want to do if it's false goes here }
<malnilion> ^ use appropriate line breaks with the curly braces por favor :)
<Jester45> ok the above suggestion i need to be able to run 2 diffrent mencoder commands 1 for PAL and 1 for NTSC
<Jester45> ok the above above
<Jester45> so could i do
<Jester45> the line 39 thing to get a $audio_format
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> i c
<malnilion> bash scripting has a strange syntax, lol
<Jester45> do you know html?
<malnilion> A tiny bit, probably forgotten most of it.
<Jester45> you know the bookmark thing
<malnilion> Wish I could say I did.
<Jester45> the www.blah.com/pagethis.html#skiptothispart
<malnilion> Oh, right.
<malnilion> Yeah
<Sharn> I never got that part. :P
<Jester45> tink bash has this
<Jester45> aaa
<Jester45> i need to take a break
<Jester45> head is over thinking again
<Sharn> Well, you guys have fun. I'm off.
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> bye
<Sharn> Later
<malnilion> Just remember, your script runs in the order you specify with control structures
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> but can i make a umm subsection
<Jester45> like
<Jester45> aaa
<Jester45> arrrg
<malnilion> The answer is most likely yes :P
<malnilion> You are probably asking if you can make a function.
<Jester45> ok do you understand what i need to so
<Jester45> to do*
<Jester45> as far as the encoding part
<Jester45> its like a tree
<malnilion> Right
<Jester45> first think is the file then if the audio is right then if its PAL or NTSC then is its wide or full screen
<malnilion> Yep, you just use if statements for each step.
<Jester45> but
<Jester45> after the audio i need to do a 2nd if
<Jester45> not just one command
<Jester45> wait
<Jester45> can i do
<malnilion> You're saying you want to add another command to that if statement?
<Jester45> if [[statement] ] ; then
<Jester45> run this
<Jester45> else run this if statement
<Jester45> can the else contane a if statemtent
<malnilion> Yep, that'd be an else if.
<malnilion> Should work.
* Jester45 needs lots of luck and his head to stop over thinking
<malnilion> I think you need to use the symbol "elif"
<Jester45> ??
<malnilion> if [[statement] ] ; then
<malnilion> run this
<malnilion> elif [[statement] ] ; then
<malnilion> run this
<Jester45> whats the diff
<malnilion> I just think that's how the bash syntax works
<Jester45> well i will try with noramal if
<malnilion> Yeah try an else if first
<malnilion> elif is a correct method, though
<malnilion> Ooooh, found something interesting.
<malnilion> Until you close an if with a fi, it's open for nesting :P
<malnilion> Weird, weird syntax :P
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> hsould i put 2 fi
<malnilion> Yep.
<malnilion> Are you updating that pastebin?
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> :)
<malnilion> Okey dokey :)
<Jester45> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5679/
<Jester45> thought i was spamming the old one
<Jester45> its working!!!!!!!!1
<Jester45> now the video i did was only vid no sound
<Jester45> but now it understands it
<Jester45> you try it?
<Jester45> ok...
<Jester45> i think it encoded 2 times
<Jester45> it keeps encoding
<malnilion> Oh dear... :/
<Jester45> not good for encoding
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> i removed somthing
<Jester45> works now
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> 5.4 % over head
<Jester45> 989kb avi into 2.3mb mpeg
<Jester45> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5680/
<malnilion> Jester45, so I take it it's working?
<Jester45> yep
<malnilion> Sweet, now the next part of the code? :P
<Jester45> allmost done with step 2 of 3
<Jester45> authoring
<malnilion> When you really wanna get fancy you can put in user prompts into your script ("Do you want me to try installing blah for you?" if yes, blah, if not, exit the script) :P
<Jester45> yea i kinda have that
<Jester45> echo you wanna install this
<Jester45> read (user'simputas a word)
<Jester45> so read type
<Jester45> on my script was
<Jester45> do you want a NTSC or
<Jester45> PAL dvd
<malnilion> Man, I love linux.
<Jester45> do you know where i could get a little xml file hosted?
<Jester45>  i need it for the authoring part but my site itsnt on 24/7
<Jester45> or...
<BrianR> can someone help me
<BrianR> I shoutcast with a shoutcast plugin in winxp I am switching to Ubuntu can you shoutcast with it to a shoutcast server?
<Jester45> yes
<BrianR> how can you do that can you tell me wich program?
<Jester45> i remeber that shoutcast has a linux server
<Jester45> just second let me look
<BrianR> ok
<BrianR> I don't have my ubuntu cd yet
<BrianR> going to be 4 to 6 weeks but your help is appreciated
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> ok
<BrianR> I know it's weird
<BrianR> lol
<Jester45> all you have to do is run "sudo apt-get install icecast-server"
<Jester45> and it will be installed
<BrianR> icecast-server
<Jester45> im not sure how you set it up
<BrianR> I want to dj from ubuntu?
<BrianR> to a already exsisting server
<Jester45> yes you can do that with icecast
<BrianR> oh and it will connect to shoutcast servers huh?
<Jester45> you send your stream to s aserver that has more bandwidth
<Jester45> yep as i said i dont know how to set it up but it should be easy
<BrianR> okay
<Jester45> !info icecast-server
<ubotu> icecast-server: MPEG Layer III Streaming Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.12-14 (edgy), package size 176 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Jester45> this might work
<BrianR> ok thanks
<Jester45> !info darkcast
<ubotu> Package darkcast does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Jester45> !info idjc
<ubotu> Package idjc does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Jester45> !info darkice
<ubotu> darkice: Live audio streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.1-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Jester45> you can search the ubuntu forums they might have somthing more detailed about it
<Rymac91> ...
<Jester45> ....
<Rymac91> hey! I got something to work!
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> need help then?
<Rymac91> yeah
<Rymac91> I was wondering how to install firefox 2
<Jester45> ask way
<Jester45> are you on drapper
<Rymac91> yeah
<Jester45> or adgy
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> whats the default version? 1.5
<Rymac91> yeah
<Jester45> goto the menu
<Jester45> then
<Jester45> system ----> synaptic package manger
<Jester45> then
<Jester45> settings --> repositories
<Jester45> then check the top 4 boxes
<Jester45> click close
<Jester45> then in upper left coner click reload
<Jester45> then close the package manger
<Jester45> open a terminal
<Jester45> type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jester45> then press enter type pass and type y press enter ans wait for it to finish
<Rymac91> hmm
<Rymac91> pass y like that?
<Rymac91> or Pass then y
<Jester45> is ask for you password
<Jester45> type your passoword in press enter
<Jester45> then it should ask you are you sure you want to continue? [Y/N] 
<Rymac91> never got to that..
<Jester45> is it downloading new files?
<Rymac91> it asked for my password after entering "sudo apt-get update"
<Jester45> type your password in
<Rymac91> did that...
<Jester45> and pressed enter?
<Rymac91> yes
<Jester45> then what happened
<Rymac91> either it was listing stuff or getting stuff
<Jester45> ok ANS YOUr back at a new line?
<Rymac91> then it said W: GPG error: http://wine.lowvoice.nl dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Rymac91> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rymac91> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jester45> do you stlll have the package manger open?
<Rymac91> yes
<Jester45> ok well
<Jester45> go to that
<Jester45> and click mark all upgrades
<Jester45> then click apply
<Jester45> did that work?
<Rymac91> it's doing...whatever it does >_>
<Jester45> its upgrading your system
<Rymac91> I was thinking that
<Jester45> is this the first time you did this?
<Rymac91> just watching text fly by in the terminal
<Rymac91> no I don't think so...
<Rymac91> I think I've done this a month ago...
<malnilion> dapper -> edgy?
<Jester45> well you have a lot of this to upgrade
<Jester45> drapper-> newer drapper
<Jester45> :0
<malnilion> Oh
<Jester45> drapper to edgy is bad
<Rymac91> I've heard there were problems with upgrading to edgy from drapper :S
<Rymac91> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.2_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Rymac91> that just popped up
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> malnilion: any idea?
<Rymac91> well...seems to be done
<malnilion> Jester45, nope, but then again, I didn't upgrade dapper to edgy.
<Jester45> he isnt
* Rymac91 waits
<Jester45> shouldnt take long
<Rymac91> it's done
<Jester45> malnilion: think they will fix drapper to feisty?
<malnilion> lol, no
<Jester45> now search for firefox
<Jester45> and look at the installed verson coulum
<malnilion> I bet the only way to get feisty will be to upgrade from edgy or reinstall.
<Jester45> i dont see why not
<Jester45> drapper will still be supported
<Rymac91> Installed version of firefox is 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.06.1
<malnilion> Can you upgrade whatever the c c release was to edgy? Don't think so.
<Jester45> cc?
<Jester45> warty to edgy? fun fun
<malnilion> Wait, was there a c c release or did it go from breezy to dapper?
<malnilion> Huh, guess it did go breezy to dapper
<Jester45> whats c c
<Rymac91> don't think it did anything to firefox
<malnilion> Well, all the Ubuntu releases are double letter names
<Jester45> humm
<Rymac91> it's still 1.5
<malnilion> Breezy Badger
<malnilion> Dapper Drake
<malnilion> Edgy Eft
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> yes they are
<silya> can I upgrade ti fiesty?
<Jester45> yes
<malnilion> silya, theoretically :P
<silya> and what features of that release in xubuntu?
<Jester45> you can right now
<silya> By the way.. I installed e17 and all russian symbols looks like squares :( howto fix it?
<malnilion> Compile with unicode support?
<malnilion> I dunno
<malnilion> You need unicode somehow.
<silya> Feisty Fawn Herd 3 Candidate Images Need testers
<silya> :)
<Rymac91> hmm...firefox is still 1.5...
<Jester45> dont look at ff's about screen
<Rymac91> wonder why it didn't work...
<Jester45> it is messed up
<Rymac91> I'm not...
<malnilion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Rymac91> I'm just noticing that firefox is lacking ver 2 features...
<Rymac91> and it says 1.5 in the package manager ;)
<Jester45> idk
<Rymac91> hmm
<Jester45> whats it sat next to the installed version ? same?
<Rymac91> yeah...
<Rymac91> Could it be I need to manual install it?
<Jester45> maybe
<Jester45> search he ubuntu forums
<Rymac91> k
<Jester45> brbr kernal upgrade
<Rymac91> hmm
<Rymac91> still clueless
<Rymac91> wb
<Jester45> hi
<Rymac91> ok...got a simpler(or more complex, depending on how this goes) question...
<Jester45> $Startlog
<Rymac91> how the heck do I untar a tar file?
<Jester45> doubleclick
<DarthLappy> tar -xf foo.tar
<Jester45> or
<Jester45> foo.tar meaning thr tar file
<Jester45> $Sleep
<DarthLappy> O_o? What's up with the $ stuff?
<Jester45> logging
<Jester45> i going to bed
<Rymac91> hmm
<Jester45> and the $Sleep stops people from ending the log
<Jester45> well bye bye
<Rymac91> I've tryed using Xarchiver 0.3.3 but it fails no matter what tar I try to untar
<gunny01> All my packages have disapeered from synaptic, and I can't get them to reapper? Any help?
<silya> after what?
<gunny01> Dunno: just booted up today and they aren't there
<SoulChild> Hey all ...
<SoulChild> I have this strange PRoblem that Links in Thunderbird or X-Chat (anywhere) do not open???
<rippawallet> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sk2> Hi, I am unable to add new entries to GDM in Xubuntu. If I add them to gksudo mousepad /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop & they don't show up
<SoulChild> HELP! Firefox does not open if i click any link???
<the-noo-noo> Hi, newbie alert!  Would this be an appropriate place to ask a question about an OOo problem I have running on Xubuntu Edgy?
<pk_butu> On xubuntu installtion..... I installed centos
<pk_butu> but now I am unable to boot from xubuntu
<pk_butu> can any body help what to do?
<the-noo-noo> Sorry, am I missing something here?  There are 70 other people logged in but no-one answers questions...
<grazie> the-noo-noo: is your problem with OOo?
<the-noo-noo> Ah, thanks.  In Writer, whenever I click insert --> cross-reference the whole program crashes.  I've searched the forums and google with no references
<the-noo-noo> For your info, I don't have a JRE installed and have unchecked the box in OOo's options
<grazie> the-noo-noo: I've no idea. try an OO.o channel
<the-noo-noo> Thanks anyway.  Here on irc you mean?
<maxamillion> the-noo-noo: that in all honestly could be the problem, i know it doesn't mention it in the package manager installation but i know on windows (because i install it on windows boxes at work) that during the installation it warns that if you lack atleast JRE 1.4.2 that the application might not have full functionality
<Jester45> the-noo-noo: most if not all the people in here are just users so they sit here and if they get to their computer they answer questions
<the-noo-noo> Thanks Maximillion.  Unfortunately, I can't install JRE at the moment as I only have 45MB of drive space left!
<Jester45> oo
<the-noo-noo> Thanks for your comment Jester45
<the-noo-noo> Yeah I have a 1999 laptop with a 4GB hard drive and it's partitioned in two lots of 2GB so that I can keep my Win98 installed until I'm happy that I can transfer completely to Xubuntu.
<Jester45> the-noo-noo: you can remove some things from the package manger and that can give you much more space
<Jester45> on freash installes i remove 200mb of stuff
<the-noo-noo> OpenOffice is my biggest concern at the moment.  I have another crash problem with it that I have little way of knowing the cause.  It happens when I try to open a particular Word document so I never see what the problem is!
<the-noo-noo> I've tried to remove as much as I can - non western fonts, GIMP, TBird, etc.
<grazie> the-noo-noo: if haven't got much ram, OO.o can be pretty slow and troublesome
<the-noo-noo> Hmm
<maxamillion> the-noo-noo: the document that crashes out in OOo, have you tried opening it in AbiWord? ... i have noticed that sometimes OOo chokes one some documents with certain formatting whereas AbiWord will just ignore them and continue to function
<Jester45> try running OOo from a terminal and see if it has a verbrose mode
<the-noo-noo> Funny you should ask - I uninstalled AbiWord to make more space available!
<Jester45> so it will tel you evry thing its doing
<the-noo-noo> Jester45: Can you explain how I would find out if it has a verbose mode, please?
<Jester45> quick question: can you use ubuntu cds as a repo with synatic?
<Jester45> man OpenOffice.org
<Jester45> might work
<the-noo-noo> Jester45: sorry, what's a repo?
<Jester45> idk the command for OOo i dont use it
<Jester45> repository
<Jester45> its where you download all the packages from
<maxamillion> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<maxamillion> :)
<the-noo-noo> Jester45: still not sure what you mean (I did give a newbie alert!).  OOo was installed from the liveCD
<BFTD> !krftb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krftb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> the-noo-noo: im talking about for me
<the-noo-noo> Jester45: Got you, sorry!
<BFTD> whast a good linux P2P program?
<maxamillion> BFTD: gtkgnutella
<maxamillion> !gtkgnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkgnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> what@#@!$%~^
<maxamillion> !gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<maxamillion> that's better
<Jester45> maxamillion: wonderfull program there
<Jester45> anyone know where to get the ubuntu dvds
<Jester45> or xubuntu if they have them
<grazie> the-noo-noo: in a terminal enter 'oowriter'
<maxamillion> Jester45: xubuntu doesn't have dvds ... the ubuntu dvds for feisty are ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<maxamillion> brb
<the-noo-noo> grazie: will that then log problems in the terminal window?
<the-noo-noo> grazie: Just searched the man OpenOffice but there doesn't seem to be a verbose mode
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> ty
<the-noo-noo> grazie: you're right, the terminal logs problems.  Just opening the program without loading any files throws up 4 faults, the following one 3 times: (process:6997): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_screen_get_font_options: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<the-noo-noo> Anyone know why I get the above OOo fault?
<grazie> the-noo-noo: launching programs from a terminal is a standard way to get more details
<grazie> the-noo-noo: can't really help with those errors. how much memory you got?
<the-noo-noo> grazie: thanks. I've got over 100MB free, 186MB total
<the-noo-noo> grazie: Any ideas, I got the following fault when inserted a cross-reference: (process:7080): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2240: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function
<grazie> the-noo-noo: running OO.o with 256M is going to be pretty slow, so with 186M...
<the-noo-noo> grazie: doesn't seem too slow to me and, as I say, I've got over 100MB unused.
<grazie> the-noo-noo: you're going to get better OO.o answers on a OO.o channel or forum
<the-noo-noo> grazie: You're probably right.  I'm just checking Google and ubuntuforums, but thanks for your help!
<grazie> np
<maxamillion> back
<the-noo-noo> grazie: it seems my system font is the issue, someone else reported the same issue and found that by changing to a different system font his errors cleared.  Sorry to be so ignorant, but how do I change the system font?  It is the one in Settings --> User Interface Settings, Theme, Font?
<grazie> the-noo-noo: yes I suppose so...I've never needed to change mine. do you know what fonts will work though?
<the-noo-noo> grazie: no!  Just found another lead on the forums though.
<grazie> the-noo-noo: the forums are great! :)
* maxamillion <3's that forums
<the-noo-noo> Just a quick general question, in a DOS window you can press F3 to copy the last command typed in onto the current prompt.  Is there a linux equiv?
<maxamillion> the-noo-noo: the up arrow
<maxamillion> the-noo-noo: that will allow you to scroll through you last 30 (maybe more) commands you entered
<maxamillion> your*
<the-noo-noo> maxamillion: you're a fine chap!
<maxamillion> i try :)
<maxamillion> gotta run ... bbl
<the-noo-noo> Well, I still haven't found a fix for my crashing OOo writer, but I need to get some work done for a change!  That's the thing about linux - it's so much fun trying to fix and tweak things!
<highvoltage> !seen maximilion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen maximilion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sharn> No !seen?
<bur[n] er> anyone build xfmedia 0.9.2?
<Sharn> Nope, having troubles?
<Jester45> !info xfmedia
<ubotu> xfmedia: Xfce media player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 456 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<bur[n] er> no, haven't tried, but I like .debs ;)
<Jester45> do you really need 0.0.1 more?
<bur[n] er> totally
<Jester45> sweat
<Jester45> sweet
<Jester45> my new camara records video as avi files
<Sharn> Niiice. Like, video camera, or just normal?
<Sharn> And bur[n] er, compiling is fun. ^_^
<Jester45> both
* bur[n] er shrugs
<bur[n] er> I hope it makes Feisty release though
<Sharn> What does?
<bur[n] er> xfmedia
<Sharn> Pop Science is so freaking slow..
<Jester45> they removed it in edgy its not gonna go back in
<bur[n] er> i know gxine is preferred, but i like xfmedia :)
<Sharn> Is Fiesty mostly stable already?
<bur[n] er> it's in universe
<bur[n] er> I've been using feisty for awhile
<bur[n] er> since herd2 i've had no issues
<Sharn> Hmmmm
<Jester45> i prefer xfmedia for quick audio playing and mplayer for all videos and then amorak for long time music listening
<Sharn> Audacious for music for me. Sooo pretty. xD
<bur[n] er> exaile over amarok for me just due to gtk and quest for lightness
<Sharn> Same ^
<Sharn> Exaile is all right, but I prefer skinnable apps.
<Jester45> exile is to ugly
<Sharn> Works though.
<Sharn> :P
* bur[n] er likes a cohesive desktop 
<Sharn> PopSci needs to tell me how to make a solar backpack already.
<Sharn> I keep my desktop mostly bare, now....
<Sharn> Trash and IE. :P
<Jester45> why IE
<Sharn> Why did I want ti...
<Sharn> it*
<Sharn> And ie4linux put an icon there. Looks alright so I left it alone.
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> that thing doesn't run very well here
<bur[n] er> crash happy
<Sharn> ie4linux?
<bur[n] er> ...imagine that
<bur[n] er> yeah
<Sharn> Worked alright for me.
<Sharn> But then I didn't really use it either.
<Jester45> i still wanna know why you would want IE
<Sharn> I was trying to get into a M$ site or something.
<Sharn> I don't remember.
<Sharn> I don't really use it.
* bur[n] er needs MS now and again... i won't argue against it
<Jester45> firefox has a plugin for that
<bur[n] er> that works in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> Jester45: do tell
<Sharn> Yes, please do. :P
<Sharn> Barely works in Windows. O_o
<Jester45> i dont remeber the name but i used it before
<bur[n] er> ietab and ieview work in windows, but that depends on ie being installed
<Sharn> Yeah. ^
* bur[n] er stresses... "in ubuntu?"
<Jester45> yes it works in linux
<Sharn> Pmg
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Sharn> Ohih
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> Trouble melts like lemon a dopr.
<Sharn> Woops. Wrong spot. :P
<hyper_ch> anyone knows the xlive cd?
* hyper_ch wonders what is necessary on that cd to get that cygwin/x forwarding working so that I can put it on my usb stick :( 350mb is just too much
<Jester45> guess what i just got
<hyper_ch> what did you just get?
<Jester45> a 8 poty usb hub
<Jester45> port*
* bur[n] er just got a working mediawiki installation ;)
<hyper_ch> oh.... more USB connectors... I need that
* hyper_ch thinks media wiki install is simple :)
<Jester45> super glued under my desk
<hyper_ch> bur[n] er: what's the first spam entry that you made? ^^
* hyper_ch takes Jester45's desk
<Jester45> soo it looks very nice and is very easy to add things
<Jester45> and doesnt move at all
<bur[n] er> hyper_ch: it's for my companies' intranet :)  easy way to set agenda for meetings
<bur[n] er> bbl
<hyper_ch> a wiki for agenda... hmmm... itneresting :)
<Sharn> Wikis pwn
* Sharn has only a 4 port hub
<Sharn> If I didn't use one from the hub, I'd have 10 posts. ^_^
<Jester45> usb stuff is very helpfull
<Sharn> Ports*
<Sharn> 6 from the PC.
<Sharn> I only have like 3 things to plug in. xD
<Jester45> with hub in i have 8+6 open ports
<Jester45> 14
<Sharn> Since my PS2 controller plugs into the LPT..
<Jester45> i have 2 usb1 from motherboard
* Sharn likes hacking console controllers xD
<Jester45> then 2 usb2's from pci card
<Jester45> and the pci card has a tthing in the front of caSE
<Sharn> Mine has 2 posts on the front...
<Sharn> Along with speaker and mic...
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i connected one of my speaker outs into the mic
<Jester45> very fun with teamspeak or other voice im
<Sharn> Lmfao
<Sharn> Teamspeak won't work on Linux for me...
<Jester45> realy?
<Sharn> Yeah. =\
<Jester45> sorry
<Sharn> I think it's got to do with the OSS drivers or soemthing.
<Jester45> !seen cellofellow
<Sharn> Kindof odd there's no ops in this channel ever.
<Jester45> there are
<Sharn> Not when I'm on. :O At least that have op set.
<Jester45> crimsun: is a op and gnomefreak might be one PuMpErNiCkLemight be one also
<Jester45> they dont stay oped because it interfers wth ChanServ
<Jester45> somehow
<Sharn> Orly? Swiftirc ftw.
<Jester45> so they op themelves then de op after they are done
<Jester45> anyone know how to setup a blog?
<Jester45> on apache2
<Sharn> Just get a blog software...
<Stu_2> Hi everyone.. silly question #1... the installation for xubuntu never prompted me for a root password.. just "[my]  name" and a password, presumeably for a user account.  Did I miss something ?
<Sharn> Stu_2: Nope, the isntall doesn't ask for root password. I think "sudo passwd root" should let you set one.
<Sharn> And Jester45, wordpress is probably the best known blog program: http://wordpress.org/
<Stu_2> ah, ok.. seemed unusual compared to previous distros I've tried to install.  Thanks!
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> thasnks
<grazie> Stu_2: but most people don't need a root account
<Jester45> its defualt to the user's pas but you can change that
<Stu_2> grazie: does sudo not normally require a seperate root password configured ?
<Sharn> No. Sudo requires the password you set there. And I use sudo all the time.
<Sharn> The password didn't default to mine when I first isntalled, either.
<Sharn> installed*
<Stu_2> hm... I must not really understand what sudo does as opposed to su->enter root pass, continue.  I'll take a look into it
<Sharn> Stu_2: Sudo simply lets you use root for one command. Su will keep you as root until you type exit or close the terminal
<Stu_2> ahhh
<grazie> Stu_2: as Sharn says. The root account is almost always never needed!
<Sharn> Uhhhh. I said I'm always using it. :P
<Stu_2> I see... so the account I build upon installation already has permissions to define anything necessary for sudo to then grant me what would normally be root access?
<grazie> Sharn: yes, but you don't need it
<Stu_2> grazie: In a different context, you're just saying that I won't need more privelege than the user account I created upon installation already has?
<Stu_2> privelage*
<Sharn> A normal user wouldn't...
<grazie> Stu_2: ye
<Stu_2> so I'll be able to edit /etc/hosts, install packages, etc, without ever needing more access ?
<Sharn> If you like to tweak and stuff you'll need sudo a lot. And sudo just logs you into root.
<Sharn> Nope. You need the root password for those.
<Stu_2> I see..
<Sharn> At least.. I do. I think.
<Sharn> Anyway, doesn't matter. If you're root password set ok, no biggy.
<grazie> Sharn: no you don't need the root account. sudo gives you almost everthing su does
<Sharn> Yeah... sudo IS using the root account though.
<Sharn> Just only for one command.
<Sharn> su just keeps you logged in as root in that terminal.
<Sharn> Whereas sudo only logs you in for one command.
<grazie> Sharn: no sudo gives you temp admin privs..,it's subtle but it is different
<Stu_2> cool deal.. so just set the root pass when I get in, so I can use sudo as necessary... think I can handle that.
<Sharn> Meh. Ok.
<grazie> Stu_2: no. it's good not having the root account set!
<Stu_2> ah.. from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo -- "By default, the root account is locked in Ubuntu. This means you cannot login as root or use su. Instead, the installer will setup sudo to allow the user that is created during install to run all adm
<grazie> Stu_2: exactly
<Stu_2> silly irc client didn't paste it all..
<Stu_2> regardless, the user account I created, should have access to do whatever I'd like
<Stu_2> unless I'm misinterpreting that
<grazie> Stu_2: almost yes
<Sharn> With sudo you can do anything root can, I believe.
<Sharn> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Sharn> Boomp
<hyper_ch> hiho, is it somehow possible to run ssh on a different port? or rather have two ssh servers running on different ports?
<Sharn> It may be...
<Sharn> man ssh
<Sharn> In terminal, of course.
<Stu_2> hyper_ch -- there is a port option in openssh... edit wherever your config file is.. /etc/ssh/ssh_config perhaps...
<hyper_ch> Stu_2: but how to run two instances on two ports? Is that possible?
<Stu_2> hyper_ch -- I'd say it's certainly possible -- you'd probably need two different ssh daemons, or one referencing two different config files.
<hyper_ch> running one instance listening to two ports :) that's possible
<hyper_ch> man pages tell so... but give not the syntax for it :9
<Sharn> Where would I find my USB camera...?
<hyper_ch> anyway, that's good, I'll find out
<Stu_2> heh.. dunno.  If you find an answer, please share :-)
<Stu_2> (or you might be able to add an addition Port: comment in the config... <shrug>
<hyper_ch> Stu_2: I will... you see, I make daily backups through rsycn / ssh on (one) of my servers... and I don't want to overkill the connection (as I do now) so I thought I might limit one port it runs on :)
<Stu_2> heh.. gotcha.  Best of luck :-)
<superkirbyartist> I am having issues with splash screen.
<hyper_ch> Stu_2: what would be a good port for sshd?
<hyper_ch> I have no clue what defaults are used :) 20/21 is ftp
<Sharn> Close to the normal one
<hyper_ch> then there's printer on 60
<Stu_2> if you never want to use telnet, use 23 as well
<hyper_ch> is 23 used by something important service?
<Stu_2> telnet
<hyper_ch> telnet is normally 23? well, then I use that
<hyper_ch> I think I have deactivated telnet
<Stu_2> and if you're going to stick with ssh, I'd think you could steal it with no probs
<Sharn> Good idea. :)
<hyper_ch> can I actually remove the telnet package?
<Sharn> Meh. I'll be back later. bye
<hyper_ch> hmmm
<knight> what should I install for wifi in xubuntu
<knight> can I Still use Network manager
<hyper__ch> I don't have anything installed
<hyper__ch> well, nothing additional
<knight> what do you us
<hyper__ch> Stu_2: it works like a charm
<hyper__ch> knight: the default thing provided by xubuntu
<knight> use?
<knight> oh ok
<knight> it does not scan the wireless
<hyper__ch> Stu_2: open the /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<hyper__ch> Stu_2: at the very beginning you have a Port 22 entry
<hyper__ch> just add below other port
<hyper__ch> and restart it :)
<hyper__ch> knight: why do you want to scan for wifi networks?
<superkirbyartist> The splash screen is dim and displaying at the wrong resolution.  Can someone help me please?
<knight> I used to ust network manager
<hyper__ch> superkirbyartist: only the splash screen?
<knight> and I an constantly moving
<knight> to different office
<knight> I use different passwords to evrery wifi
<hyper__ch> you can scan it from the command line
<hyper__ch> well, you could also install that gnome wifi manager applet thing but I don't know if that breaks anything
<knight> oh ok
<knight> which one is that
<hyper__ch> I don't know
<hyper__ch> open adept or synaptic
<hyper__ch> and search for it
<knight> oh ok
<knight> I am having an error on apt-get
<knight> it says
<knight> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hyper__ch> you need to sudo it
<knight> i did
<knight> and used the password wih it
<hyper__ch> then you have adept or synaptic open
<knight> nope
<knight> they are closed
<knight> I am trying to open synaptic and nothing is working
<superkirbyartist> hyper_ch: Yes, the startup and shutdown screen.
<hyper__ch> superkirbyartist: the rest runs fine?
<superkirbyartist> Oh yeah, I can start the computer and stuff.
<superkirbyartist> I am using it right now.
<hyper__ch> knight, please pastebin:   ps aux | grep dpkg
<hyper__ch> superkirbyartist: but once it is started, resolution is fine?
<superkirbyartist> hyper_ch: Yes, everything is bright and at 800*600.  I am using Xchat on it.
<hyper__ch> so what is the problem?
<superkirbyartist> hyper__ch: It is very hard to see the startup screen.  It is very dim, if one looks too fast, it might seem like a black screen.  Also, it's not centered properly.
<Maximilian1st> Hi folks.
<hyper__ch> superkirbyartist: replace the startup screen then with something else
<superkirbyartist> Hi Max.
<superkirbyartist> How do we do that, hyper__ch?
<Maximilian1st> I have a problem with my user interface. I use French as my main language and all is well translated but the close, help and so on buttons.
<Maximilian1st> These are controlled by GTK2
<Maximilian1st> hi superkirbyartist
<superkirbyartist> Max, I have the exact same problem.
<superkirbyartist> The menus, etc. aren't translated.
<Maximilian1st> You use what language?
<hyper__ch> applications --> system --> login window (maybe)
<Maximilian1st> or, what language do you use ;-p
<superkirbyartist> Maximilian1st: It's 50% english 50% french Xubuntu laptop.
<Maximilian1st> Zut
<Maximilian1st> Could you join in  #xfce-fr?
<hyper__ch> est-ce que a exist? Des mots franais pour "fermer", "aider" ... ? ^^
<Maximilian1st> You funny swiss guy. :-)
<superkirbyartist> hyper__ch vous n'avez pas raison.
<hyper__ch> J'ai toujours raison :) C'est mon profession  avoir de raison :)
<superkirbyartist> hyper__ch je ne parle pas du login screen je parle de ce qui vient avant.
<kalikiana> bonjour, mes dammes et messieurs, c'est le canal francais, oui?
<hyper__ch> c'est important ce qu'il a l?
<hyper__ch> Maximilian1st: you do speak french, right?
<Maximilian1st> kalikiana, ;-p
<Jester45> bonjur
<Jester45> or how ever you spell it
<Jester45> im 200% english
<Maximilian1st> For french Xfce join #xfce-fr, sorry for the english users.
<superkirbyartist> hyper_ch oui ca pourrait l'etre.
<Maximilian1st> You joined the right channel.
<hyper_ch> hmmm
<kalikiana> I don't mind french to some extend, but I consider it unpolite to those who don't understand it.
<Jester45> i tried some spanish but said "why waste my time when they could learn the far harder language english"
<superkirbyartist> !libsexy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsexy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> Jester45, so your motto is just "Everyone after me, I'm the last one!" :P
<Jester45> i guess
<habtool> I have been using Ubuntu fulltime since 6.04 and have now tried Xubuntu for the first time. WOW, is XFCE so cool! A real hidden Gem. Well done to all involved with Xubuntu, very neat indeed
<Jester45> or better yet me first
<Jester45> you mean 6.06 right?
<superkirbyartist> Que fait le fichier libsexy?
<habtool> Dapper
<Jester45> yes 6.06 but welcome to xubuntu
<kalikiana> habtool, it's nice to hear that since we're all xfce fans :D
<hyper__ch> xubuntu is great
<habtool> Thanks, really like it! :)
<Jester45> better version of ubuntu and better is\rc channel
<Jester45> irc*
<habtool> :)
<Jester45> habtool: im not sure if you figured this out but, xubuntu can use gnome and kde apps
<habtool> my PC is fast enough for Gnome and KDE, but XFCE is just so nice. Thanks to Dream Linux for letting me find XFCE
<hyper__ch> I run quite a bit of kde apps :)
<Jester45> i figured that sence you been using ubuntu but just telling
<Jester45> hyper__ch: me 2 :0
<habtool> Yes, Jester45, thanks i have amarok, akregator and gnomebaker install amoungst others
<kalikiana> habtool, that is my story actually ;) but i never really used gnome longer than few days
<kalikiana> dreamlinux looks very cool, but it is missing consistency to me and not everything worked together :/
<habtool> I tired Kubuntu, but i cant say way, but it does not do it for me, PClinuxos does a much better job with KDE. But that maybe personal view so dont shoot me :)
<Dany700> hi to everybody
<hyper__ch> hmmm, amarok, k3b, konqueror, kate, konversation, kontact, krdc, krfb, kopete
<kalikiana> hi Dany7000 :)
<Dany700> can someone tell me which is the default root password when running xubuntu live cd?
<hyper__ch> btw, anyone has a list of P2P protocols and what ports they use?
<habtool> kalikiana, i agree DL is very nice looking, but i also found it broke a bit too easy, maybe as they linking directly to debian (or maybe not) but DOES look very NICE
<Dany700> hi kalikiana ;)
<Jester45> a full kubuntu is to bloated for me i dont mine installing KDE apps i just dont want 10 text editors by default right now i have scite mousepad and vim
<Jester45> Dany700: i dont think there is
<hyper__ch> Jester45: kate is really nice :)
<Dany700> jester: i need it to mount floppy in write mode
<Jester45> hyper__ch: i can help you but most p2p apps start default with random ports
<kalikiana> Dany700, ubuntu in general doesn't have a root password by default and should not
<hyper__ch> and with konqueror you can open remote locations through ssh (or rather fish)
<habtool> i ried kateos and zenwalk yesterday, but the Ubuntu repos just cant be beat :)
<Dany700> leaving it blank, it says "sorry"
<kalikiana> Dany700, use 'sudo'
<habtool> tired
<hyper__ch> Jester45: I just try to put the P2P appz into my wifi router as "bulk" priority...
<Dany700> kalikiana ok
<Jester45> hyper__ch: you can do that with thunar ssh ftp http shttp sftp
<Dany700> kalikiana can i ask you a question?
<hyper__ch> Jester45: what's the difference between ssh and sftp?
<kalikiana> Dany700, just ask :)
<hyper__ch> Jester45: I like konqueror that much because it can be multi-pane :)
<hyper__ch> no need for gnome commander
<hyper__ch> or kcommander
<Jester45> hyper__ch: well open the apps and define the ports they dont need a certian port  Ex: torrent= 7000 gnutela-7001 and so on
<hyper__ch> Jester45: you're familiar with DD-WRT firmware?
<Dany700> i do this: sudo mount /dev/fd0 but it is in read only mode... what have i to do for write mode?
<Dany700> kali: sorry for my bad english, but i'm from italy
<Jester45> hyper__ch: nope what is it
<hyper__ch> Jester45: just a modified firmware for the linkysys 54gl router
<hyper__ch> Jester45: what I like is to be able to adjust the output power and making use of dyndns services like dyndns.org and no-ip.com
<Jester45> Dany700: theres a foreign exchange student from italy that lives in my subdivision she pretty hot
<hyper__ch> Jester45: you should have read the newspaper here 2 days ago
<Dany700> eheh i'm glad you like our girls eheh ;)
<habtool> as a matter of interest, is XFCE as active a project as Gnome and KDE, IE every year is the a lot of improvement in XFCE?
<hyper__ch> according to a research italian girls have the smallest boobs in europe... then comes switzerland with the second smalles and in average british girls have the largest
<Jester45> habtool: yes
<Dany700> hyper boobs are?
<habtool> Jester45, cool :) cant wait to see how this pans out, just mad about it :)
<Dany700> ass? :)
<hyper__ch> although I remember from my exchange year in Down Under.. there was Sarah and Gemma... they were both attractive
<Jester45> british do seem to have the biggest but... have to look at the face also
<hyper__ch> Dany700: nope, not ass... boobs = breasts = tits
<Dany700> ahh tits ok ;)
<Jester45> lol
<Dany700> eheh ;)
<Jester45> upper part of the body
<Jester45> hyper__ch: her boobs arnt small
<hyper__ch> Jester45: in average :)
<hyper__ch> Dany700: what0s that exactly? /dev/fd0? is that the floppy drive?
<drx0drx> hello, can anyone help me fix a dual-boot problem that happened after installing Windows?
<Dany700> hyper little boobs are not bad :p i like little boobs, but they must be nice
* kalikiana considers boobs a more 'cute' version of the t-word
<Dany700> hyper yes fd is the floppy
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: let me guess... after installing windows grub vanished and you can only boot into windows?
<Maximilian1st> drx0drx, sorry there are very important discussions here.
<Jester45> maybe this should be talked about in #xubuntu-offtopic
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, more or less
<Jester45> drx0drx: installed windows then linux
<Dany700> hyper
<Maximilian1st> I guess drx0drx installed linux and then windows.
<hyper__ch> Dany700: I have this in my   /etc/fstab -->     /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: you need to reinstall grub
<Jester45> drx0drx: windows over writes grub if its installed 2nd
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: boot from the x/k/ubuntu cd
<Dany700> ahh so i need to run mount as root user?
<Maximilian1st> Would a boot with the live CD be a good idea for drx0drx ?
<kalikiana> Dany700, I don't have a floppy drive, but you may add hyper's line and run 'sudo mount -a' :)
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, doing that now...
<hyper__ch> and go in recovery mode or something...
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: at some stage you should then be asked to have grub reinstalled
<Dany700> can you write me the exact code to use in the terminal?
<hyper__ch> do that and afterwards you have dual booting again
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: I don't know the exact steps as I haven't done it before
<Dany700> kalikiana, i'm using a live cd
<hyper__ch> Dany700: well, my entry is in my fstab... so that gets mounted at boot-up
<hyper__ch> ah, live cd... uff.... no clue :)
<kalikiana> Dany700, oh, then forget that idea.. there is a panel plugin if that helps? :)
<kalikiana> Dany700, sry, I'm too much used to fstab contrary to mount as-is
<hyper__ch> kalikiana: I'm also used to fstab only except for mounting an iso :)
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, btw, I have 2 SATA drives, Linux is on the first one and Windows on the second, and I printed out my gpartd screens before upgrading Vista
<Jester45> im used to double clicking the icon
<kalikiana> hyper__ch, now I'm enlightened to hear that from somebody else than me *G
<Dany700> hyper thanks anyway ;) kalikiana i can't run it from the panel... i know there a command to use with mount, but i don't know the exactly code to run mount with su privileges
<Jester45> sudo?
<Dany700> *there is
<Dany700> no, it's like mount uid:0 or something
<kalikiana> Dany700, usually 'sudo mount ...' works fine, apart from my limited experience there
<kalikiana> Dany700, you ought to have a panel plugin which mounts the available drives
<habtool> Anyone know why spellcheck is not working on Xchat on my Xubuntu install? Do i need to install something extra?
<Jester45> why not just use the disks manager?
<Maximilian1st> habtool, what language do you use?
<habtool> english
<Maximilian1st> It does work for me here though. You must be missing some package...
<Dany700> when i go to file system, i see fd but when i try to enter, it says: what application would you use to open...
<Dany700> kali, sorry but i'm a really newbie in linux, i can't understand which panel you mean
<Jester45> or Maximilian1st you just tink its working
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, does this take this long (it's been on Mounting root file system... a long time)
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: never used the recovery, so I can't tell
<Maximilian1st> It does work here in french and did work in english the other day...
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, trying a different DVD drive...
<Dany700> i think i've find the code: sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=1000,gid=100,rw /mnt/floppy
<Dany700> is it correct, isn't it? :)
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Dany700> (without /mnt/floppy)
<hyper__ch> Dany700: no clue
<Dany700> hyper :)
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, OK, it was b/c I have a SATA regular & compatible mode in my BIOS & it was compatible when I installed Linux but I changed it for Vista install... it's loading up now...
<hyper__ch> sei di Milano Dany?
<Dany700> s :)
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: how dare you using this evil word V***a
<hyper__ch> cognosci Sarah Di Fresco?
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, btw, we can hose Vista if we have to but I don't want to lose Linux
<Dany700> hyper ma sei italiano?
<Dany700> no, i'm sorry hyper
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, (but I need evil Vista in the end b/c some SW is only Windows)
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: why did you want to install Vista???
<hyper__ch> Dany700: no, sono Svizzero tedesco
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, OK, at Live CD desktop
<Dany700> ah ok
<Maximilian1st> Ma, sai quante persone vivono  Milano?? 8-|
<hyper__ch> Maximilian1st: 5-6 persone?
<Dany700> o.O ehi ma  pieno di italiani qui? :)
<hyper__ch> *smile*
<Dany700> eheh
<Maximilian1st> ;-p
<drx0drx> hyper__ch, btw, right now my Second hard drive is set first in the boot order (in order to boot Vista) b/c Linux wouldn't boot when first drive set first in boot order.
<drx0drx> do i need to put things back in the bios exactly as they were before to prevent losing something?
<Dany700> hyper dove abiti, vicino lugano?
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: doesn't matter... just let grub install into the master boot record
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: at least that's what I think... in my optinion it doesn't matter
<drx0drx> OK, but won't it install on drive 1 even tho Linux is on drive 2?
<hyper__ch> Dany700: no, abito  San Gallo... vicino di lago constanze(?)
<drx0drx> oddly, right now Gparted only sees Drive 1 (Linux) and not Drive 2 (evil Vista)
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: no clue :(
<hyper__ch> see, billy boy did evil things to your computer
<drx0drx> do you know how to update GRUB on drive 1 so it will boot Linux on drive 1 and Vista on drive 2?
<hyper__ch> hmmm
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: grub should recognize all the installed OS and make boot entries... it doesn't matter on what drive which os is installed
<hyper__ch> it only matters for windows...
<hyper__ch> at least that's how far I understand all of it :) I'm far from being an all-knowing guru
<drx0drx> does it matter that GPARTED doesn't see Windows right now?  should I play with the BIOS settings so LiveCD sees both drives first?
<Dany700> hyper ah ok san gallo
<hyper__ch> it should see the windows drive/partition... that is indeed odd...
<drx0drx> also, I just reinstalled Vista so I can install it again (no software installed yet, no data) if that makes things easier
<hyper__ch> maybe switch and test that way
<drx0drx> let me check the bios settings again, it was very temperamental the first time I set it up (without compatibility mode I got nowhere installing either OS)
<hyper__ch> when you boot the computer it sees both drives? I mean the bios recognizes both drives?
<drx0drx> yes
<Dany700> i'm going now, thanks to everybody for help!!
<hyper__ch> Dany700: is the proper name of Lake Constance in italian: lago di constance?
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: indeed odd, that gparted doesn't see both drives then
<Dany700> hyper: ma tu intendi se io abito l vicino?
<drx0drx> it always did but there the installation CDs couldn't install on the SATA drives until I enabled compatibility mode and PATA vs SATA
<hyper__ch> drx0drx: maybe you better ask at #kubuntu or #ubuntu --> there are some gurus there :) for me it just works fine :)
<Dany700> hyper: cmq lago di costanza non l'ho mai sentito :)
<hyper__ch> Dany700: no capsico "ma tu intendi se io abito li vicino"
<hyper__ch> welcome back Seveas
<Dany700> hyper what do you mean whit this lake? you mean is a lake near you or near me?
<Dany700> i've never headr that lake before... anyway i know san gallo
<hyper__ch> Lake Constance is nearby St. Gallen :)
<Dany700> *heard
<Dany700> ah ok :)
<hyper__ch> I thought Lake constance would be better known than San Gallo :)
<Dany700> no no it's the contrary eheh :)
<hyper__ch> Milano --> Universit di Bocconi :)
<Dany700> :)
<hyper__ch> Italy's most renowned Business School if I am not mistaken
<Dany700> more exactly i live most near "Monza" that is a minor city near milano
<hyper__ch> La Monza :)
<hyper__ch> Ferrari originates from Monza, right?
<Maximilian1st> Monza F1
<Dany700> yes :)
<hyper__ch> got a spare ferrari for me?
<hyper__ch> ;)
<Dany700> eheheh hard to find :p
<Maximilian1st> a spare part maybe... ;-p
<hyper__ch> :(
<Dany700> eheh :)
<hyper__ch> too bad
<hyper__ch> anyway, I gotta go watch some tv now
<Dany700> hyper
<Maximilian1st> wow...
<Dany700> ferrari is from Maranello
<hyper__ch> Dany700: yes?
<Dany700> monza is the place where F1 runs
<hyper__ch> oh, it is? I thought it's from Monza... :) well, my mistake :)
<Dany700> hyper: no problem, dont' worry ;)
<hyper__ch> I don't like Valentine's day
<Dany700> hyper my girlfrines lives near lugano
<Dany700> *friend
<hyper__ch> hehehe.... it's not that far... :)
<Dany700> yes, about 60km
<hyper__ch> mine is about 6000km away :(
<Dany700> o.O
<Dany700> where is she?
<hyper__ch> Ottawa / Canada
<Dany700> o.O wow!
<Dany700> why have your girlfriend so far?
<Dany700> *have you
<hyper__ch> hmmm, because she lives there :)
<Dany700> but how have you knew her?
<Dany700> when do you meet her?
<Dany700> i see my girl in the weekend
<Dany700> 1weekend yes and 1 not
<hyper__ch> well, we talk almost everyday by skype :)
<Dany700> we too ;)
<Dany700> w skype!!! ;)
<hyper__ch> and I use amsn for the webcam :)
<hyper__ch> anyway, I'm off now :) cya
<Dany700> i don't have the webcam but it cool anyway with skype ;)
<Dany700> ok, then see you around ok?
<hyper__ch> yeah... I'm here sometimes :)
<hyper__ch> well, mostly I'm logged in here but that doesn't mean I'm really here :)
<Dany700> goodbye hyper, nice to met you :)
<Dany700> eheh ok :)
<Dany700> i go now, too... i've to test the floppy mounting ;)
<Dany700> goodnight to everybody and thanks for the support
<Dany700> bye hyper, see you
<Maximilian1st> hyper__ch, do you use your system in english or german?
<Maximilian1st> I seem to be missing the translated mo files from gtk.
<Maximilian1st> It does not install translated message files at all.
<hyper__ch> Maximilian1st: in English
<Maximilian1st> schade.
<sdac221x_> hi are there different drivers for ATI under linux or is it only fglrx ??  I have fglrx but beryl does not work despite following several guides.
<Maximilian1st> Could you check if you have gtk2xxx.mo files in /usr/src/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES?
<sdac221x_> Maximilian1st:  was that for me ?
<Maximilian1st> oups
<Maximilian1st> no sorry, that was for hyper__ch
<Maximilian1st> never mind.
<Maximilian1st> My battery is running out of power, have to leave.
<Jester45> quite
<kalikiana> It really is quite in here.
<drx0drx> how do you mount /dev/sda1 ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /wherever/you/want/it
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, where might I want it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You may need to specify filesystem of -t type.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drx0drx: It's your system.  Wherever you want.
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, it's ext3
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, for example?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Any empty directory will do.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Any at all.
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, I used /mnt
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, now I need to fix my menu.lst file because evil Vista left it broken
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That one's just a regular Xubuntu bug.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It happens fairly frequently.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wait, sorry, wrong menu file.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (I was thinking of the applications menu, not /boot/grub/menu.lst.)
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, so right now I have 2 drives but bios is set for 1 (can't boot live CD if set for 2), now Linux is sda but I think it may change to sdb when bios reset, what do I change in menu.lst
<drx0drx> also, when I try to copy the menu.lst (for backup) it says "Permission denied"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Both drives are sata?
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> And the primary drive has Linux installed on it, and the secondary will/does have Vista?
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, I'm not sure which has which.  Previously, Windows was sda and Linux sdb, but I've been messing with the bios to get the Live CD to boot (it will only do this in compatible mode where drive 2 is not present)
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, in this mode, Linux changes to sda, but when I go back to enhanced mode it *may* be sdb
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, okay, I backed up the menu.lst via sudo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It labels the drives by their position on the controller.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> So if it's the second drive, it would be sdb, but if it's the first, it'll be sda.
<drx0drx> PuMpErNiCkLe, when I switch from compatible to enhanced mode, I think it changes position, or maybe I changed their positions in the BIOS
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Or for Grub, 0,0 or 1,0.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I gotta run, though.
<drx0drx> it shows Vista root (hd0,0) (vista drive is presently Not present in BIOS)
<drx0drx> it shows Linux root as /dev/sdb1
<eddie> hi
<eddie> i am trying to rip into mp3 with Sound Extractor and I don't see the MP3 option
<eddie> I've got flac ogg wav
<drx0drx> anyone know how to repair Vista-trashed GRUB?
<maxamillion> drx0drx: lol ... yeah, no .... not at all.... Vista can't even run Java correctly much less dual boot
<drx0drx> I had it dual booting, I just had to change some bios settings & load vista first, but then I had to upgrade beta 2 to final release and BYE BYE GRUBBIE!
<drx0drx> The trouble is, when push comes to shove, the boss is going to say trash Linux
<eddie> anyon please how to have Sound Juicer with MP3?
<drx0drx> Actually, the boss already said we don't need Linux.  But he also said if it doesn't take a lot of time to repair, we can keep it.
<drx0drx> whew, I think I got it fixed... Linux is booting!
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> drx0drx: you should write a tutorial, i haven't heard of anyone dual booting linux and vista successfully
<eddie> repai grub? Just install it again an override piece of $hit Vi$ta motherfucking bitch
<grazie> maxamillion: i don't think he should :)
<eddie> sorry I am lil agravated about the mp3 shit not working with xubuntu
<drx0drx> maxamillion, oh, yeah, I've been doing it since beta 2 no problem.  Here's the 2-step tutorial:  (1) Install Vista (2) Install Linux
<_Dez> I got a Atheros card :)
<milkii> hey. Could someone help me out with xubuntu installation on ATI/Amd64 sys?
<Jester45> what type of cd? desktop or alternative?
<Jester45> whats happening
<milkii> its alternate
<_Dez> Anyone heard of FON?
<milkii> well it keeps stopping
<milkii> it shows me some kind of console where i can type anything but nothing happens
<Jester45> milkii: are you using the live cd?
<milkii> just says kernel loaded
<milkii> no
<milkii> its alternate
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> have you checked cd for defects?
<milkii> it hangs up too
<milkii> ^^
<milkii> burned it second time
<Jester45> what about a md5 check of the iso
<milkii> hm have to find the checksum (i never did this before)
<Jester45> are you sure you have a 64bit processor and the 64bit cd
<Jester45> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<milkii> both yes
<milkii> thanks
<_Dez> i think i use terminal more then anything on linux
<Jester45> i have a workspace with 8 of them lined up
<_Dez> ;d
<milkii> ahm << 1445 of 1445 listed files could not be read xD
<_Dez> Is there anyway you can hack a router to give you like wireless card
<_Dez> abilitys
<milkii> ah didnt place the md5sum oO
<Jester45> _Dez: you mean change a wireless router into a wireless card?
<Jester45> maybe im not to good with wireless but you could swap the incoming with the outgoing wires
<Jester45> i know you can do that with ethernet
<grazie> milkii: didn't place? do you mean you cannot find?
<milkii> i placed the md5checker in system32 folder of windoof
<milkii> and run my cmd
<_Dez> I want to put a Router into CLient mode
<milkii> and the file failed the check
<milkii> the iso failed it i mean
<Jester45> milkii: you have to redownload the file
<milkii> hm
<milkii> but how can it fail in 1445 of 1445
<milkii> <<
<Jester45> did it say it failed?
<milkii> Warning: 1445 of 1445 files could not be read
<Jester45> then it failedtry redownloading it if it dosent take to long
<grazie> milkii: it doesn't sound like you're using the tool quite correctly. What do you type in?
<milkii> only "md5sum -c alternate64.iso" without quotes
<milkii> oh
<milkii> i think << i see now xD
<_Dez> brb im going to hack this router
<milkii> omh what the hell did i do :)
<grazie> milkii: try ""md5sum -b alternate64.iso"
<milkii> ah ^^ yea thats it thanks
#xubuntu 2007-02-15
<milkii> i just checked the iso and not the md5-file
<grazie> milkii: you've matched the md5sums ok? (You can use the file too)
<milkii> the md5 check is correct
<milkii> or md5sum
<Jester45> humm
<grazie> milkii: then run the cd check on the boot menu
<Jester45> it frezes
<Jester45> oo
<milkii> it hangs up the same way it does, when i start install
<Jester45> mem check
<milkii> i think its same result but ill give it a try
<milkii> bb 2 minutes. and thanks a lot :)
<Jester45> i just hit the 2tb transfer amount on my fileserver
<Jester45> im a bnandwidth junkie
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> why stream mp3's when flac sounds better
<Jester45> and same with movies
<Jester45> why use avi? when dvd isos look better
<Jester45> hey cellofellow
<cellofellow> Hey
<grazie> Jester45: what are you streaming and to who?
<Jester45> gonnn work on my site now?
<Jester45> grazie: my stuff and to me
<grazie> Jester45: in a loop? lol
<cellofellow> I accidently typed ctrl+alt+l and the whole system went screwy. It locked up and the little lights on the keyboard (num lock, caps lock, scroll lock) began to blink. I restarted X using SSH but it did no good. What happened? How to I undo it if it does it again?
<cellofellow> I've steamed DVD ISO's with VLC. It's too slow on Base100 Ethernet but gigabit ethernet would work.
<cellofellow> DON'T do 802.11b wireless. You can't see a thing.
<Jester45> cellofellow: i got gb ether
<cellofellow> so, what's this ctrl+alt+l thing. It looked like it's supposed to do that cause it did it again. How do I undo it?
<cellofellow> Jester45: yeah, I know
<Jester45> well a dvd a day adds up quick
<Jester45> plus flac streams are a bit heavy also
<cellofellow> out of hard drive space?
<Jester45> nope
<cellofellow> I'd be
<Jester45> i got plenty
<Jester45> im afk im going to play some games
<cellofellow> ok
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> could stream tha talso :0
<cellofellow> maxamillion: any ideas what ctrl+alt+l does?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: no ... i'm scared to try in order to find out
<cellofellow> yeah, it's that way.
<maxamillion> ?
<cellofellow> it's sort of scary. The computer went nuts
<maxamillion> interesting
<Jester45> i will try
<Jester45> nothing here
<Jester45> im not gonna play games
<maxamillion> i think i am ....
<Jester45> cellofellow: will you help me with putting a blog on my site?
<maxamillion> brb
<cellofellow> Jester45: sure.
<cellofellow> Jester45: I say try WordPress
<Jester45> all i have is apache2
<Jester45> no php sql or anything
<cellofellow> well, dunno
<Jester45> i tried that but.. i dont know what to do
<Jester45> i would really like somthing like nvu
<Jester45> but i didnt like that so much
<cellofellow> I've installed WordPress on a hosted machine that had a simple web interface for it. But all it did was create a database and copy pre-configured files.
<cellofellow> No, not Nvu.
<cellofellow> If you use WordPress you can use BloGTK to write for it.
<Jester45> i would like somthing that i can use templates with but... beable to customize them graphicaly
<cellofellow> wordpress has templates, but if you want graphical customization of the template all I know is Blogger 2.
<grazie> Jester45: apache + php + mysql + wordpress = blog....easy
<Jester45> iu really dont want to run php and mysql
<cellofellow> Jester45: use phpmyadmin for the mysql stuff and just use the repo version of wordpress.
<Jester45> ok...
<cellofellow> well, there may be a blog that runs in Python and SQLite or flat files.
<cellofellow> look up blog engines in wikipedia, I think they've a big list.
<maxamillion> moinmoin
<cellofellow> I thought that was wiki.
<maxamillion> oh lol
<maxamillion> yeah, rgr
<maxamillion> same difference
<cellofellow> there should be a blog companion for moinmoin.
<maxamillion> or just run something like drupal or joomla and blog on that :P
<cellofellow> I said wordpress. He doesn't want to bother with PHP+MySQL.
<grazie> Jester45: there's blosxom if you like perl and flat files
<Jester45> would that be less resource usage?
<cellofellow> perl is a little faster than PHP I think.
<cellofellow> and no database
<grazie> Jester45: oh yeah, but once you get a lot of data it'll start to crawl
<Jester45> a lot of data as in? webpages?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i think they are actually pretty comparable for simple functions
<cellofellow> well, I was guessing
<maxamillion> i don't actually know to be honest
<grazie> the none db blogging software is looking a bit dated...imho
<maxamillion> probably is
<cellofellow> Jester45: probably best to jump in and use WordPress or Drupal, or Zope if you want Python instead, but Zope and Drupal do so much more than blogs, while that's all WordPress does.
<Jester45> how much resources will php and mysql use?
<Jester45> im running that server on a lowend machine
<cellofellow> PHP not much, only runs when called. MySQL will be a little burdensome but not too bad.
<Jester45> like? a 2nd apache
<cellofellow> prolly
<cellofellow> I run apache on a little Pentium.
<Jester45> ok i will apt-get it
<Jester45> oo no
<Jester45> 20.5 more mb
<Jester45> that machine only has like 1g left
<cellofellow> my root disk (everything but /home) has about 4GB full of software.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i think mine would be a 1g then the /home part is like 190gb
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> even more than that
<cellofellow> my /home is a 40GB, and it's at about 10GB full. I keep adding multimedia stuff.
<cellofellow> Mostly OGG music.
<Jester45> i use flac
<cellofellow> My speakers aren't so hot, so CD and Ogg sound about the same.
<cellofellow> Flac would be about the same as CD.
<Jester45> it is the same
<Jester45> lossless
<cellofellow> well, Ogg works here.
<maxamillion> i have 120gb hdd at home .... i have used 3.5gb :P
<Jester45> lol
<cellofellow> jeepers
<siegfried__> Has anyone used xubuntu live to create a 1GB boot flash stick?
<Jester45> you dont like videos
<maxamillion> but here at work i have a goofy partition scheme because i dual boot and keep a fat32 data hdd ... its crazy
<Jester45> siegfried__: i tried once but install was taking to long
<maxamillion> errr data partition*
<cellofellow> oh, so NTFS WinXP root, ext3 Linux root, and fat32 data part?
<Jester45> well i have many diffrent setups
<Jester45> thats kinda strange
<cellofellow> I have one partition per disk, 'cept the root has a swap too, and three disks.
<siegfried__> I had it working on knoppix a few days ago and now I cannot boot knoppix from CD or flash stick any more. I cannot figure out what changed.
<Jester45> whynot just a ntfs data/ windows
<Jester45> cellofellow: now what i apt-get ed
<cellofellow> siegfried__: sorry, outdated hardware keeps me from booting from USB.
<cellofellow> Jester45: also install phpmyadmin to set it up from a web interface.
<Jester45> apt-get install phpmyadmin ?
<cellofellow> yeah
<Jester45> i think my blog will be weekly
<cellofellow> mine's every-now-and-again-ly
<Jester45> or when-i-got-newsly
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> nice choice
<Jester45> kinda weird that me and u both said same thing and used -
<cellofellow> been quiet for quiet a while
<cellofellow> funny, in a way, yes.
<Jester45> scary in toher ways
<Jester45> ok now what
<cellofellow> apt-get install wordpress too
<Jester45> ok now what
<cellofellow> and read the docs. Honestly I don't really know
<Jester45> o man...
<Jester45> walked me into this then left
<cellofellow> No, I'm still here. Just not sure what to do. I've an inlking. Create a database and configure WordPress to use it.
<Jester45> forget that
<cellofellow> never actually done either.
<cellofellow> can't be that hard.
<Jester45> to much
<Jester45> de apt-get ing
<cellofellow> actually, I've got a drupal tarball here that I want to install. Not from apt cause I want to be able to do it on a hosted box.
<Jester45> look at my site cellofellow i got a new script up
<cellofellow> k
<cellofellow> cool. It does menus? Is the final output a DVD ISO?
<Jester45> so pretty now
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> the output is the dvd's folders
<Jester45> i encluded the option to burn in the script all ou have to do is enter dvd device
<cellofellow> I have no DVD burner. It'd be cool if the final product of the script was an ISO ready to be burned. (My dad has a burner.)
<Jester45> the authoring part is messed up
<Jester45> can you dd folder -> iso?
<Jester45> it encodes it fine
<cellofellow> I think it's mkisofs
<Jester45> well i mgiht look into that
<Jester45> might
<cellofellow> ok, thanks man
<Jester45> pretty good for my 2nd script
<Jester45> lol and my 1st script installs a kernel module
<Jester45> bye bye cello
<Dell_boy> Hi Im back I screwed up Linux!
<Dell_boy> Acctually Mandriva
<Dell_boy> I need Help
<Qew> tried #mandriva ?
<Dell_boy> oh thanks
<Dell_boy> is that the Connection name?
<Qew> type /join #mandriva
<Dell_boy> thanks bye
<Qew> bye
<Kvadd> Anyone alive?
* MattJ is
<iKitchu> hi fellas!!! i'm trying to get Xubuntu installed on an old iMac G3 400Mhz with 256Mb of ram (64 shared with video) and a 15Gb HD... so I guess it should be good enough to run it... but still when I get past the loooong splash screen it just turns black and nothing happens... could it be the video resolution? how could I change the installation settings (or boot settings) ????
<firefish> can you enter the console by pressing ctrl+alt+F1~6?
<iKitchu> let me try that
<iKitchu> yup I just got the console firefish, at least one good sign
<iKitchu> but as soon as i get to F7, it craps
<iKitchu> it doesn't even glitch the screen, it turns right off
<iKitchu> i just tested and it does exactly the same with Ubuntu 6.10
<BrendanM> Is there any way to sort the icons on the desktop? By size, filename, that sort of thing?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Not that I know of.  xfdesktop seems pretty limited.
<Jester45> PuMpErNiCkLe: is xfdesktop xubuntun made or xfce made?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's from xfce.
<Jester45> think they will improve it?
<Jester45> i do like gnome's ablity to use the filemanager options from the desktop
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I think they're planning on using code from Thunar to manage the desktop.
<Jester45> like gnome?
<Jester45> your back!!!!!!
<BrendanM> using thunar to manage the desktop is fine, I just wish I could sort my icons. Thunar lets you arrange stuff in folders.
<BrendanM> oh well, it's not that big of a deal
<BrendanM> I wonder how hard it would be to write a little script to do this?
<Jester45> not to hard i would guess
<BrendanM> Anyone have any idea where/how xfdesktop stores position info for the icons?
<cellofellow> in .config/xfce4 somewhere
<BrendanM> Is that something people would be interested in? I generally don't write things just for myself.
<Jester45> i wouldnt use it
<Jester45> i place the icons at my best used space
<BrendanM> oh, this would be totally easy. there's a file called icons.screen0.rc that has all the info
<cellofellow> I like my launchers on the left and my devices on the right.
<cellofellow> Perl would probably be better than Bash.
<Jester45> my devices are on top and folders on left/top area
<BrendanM> I'm surprised nobody's done this before. (Or maybe they have and I just haven't looked hard enough)
<cellofellow> probably didn't publish it.
<BrendanM> I don't really know perl, but I heard it's pretty simple.
<Jester45> someone has done it b4 if its possible
<BrendanM> jester, I'm sure that's true
<Jester45> it seems like something that lindows might of had
<BrendanM> Probably, Lindows/Linspire tries to ape Windows
<cellofellow> Well, now it does that with Ubuntu under the hood.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Well, soon.
<cellofellow> By the next release.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> And we get click'n'run, whatever good that's for. o.O
<cellofellow> I don't really care for it, but I'm not against it. It'll make my friends who I talk into Ubuntu much happier.
<BrendanM> How is C'n'R any better than apt-get or synaptic?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's more like Add/Remove, apparently, and it's targetted at proprietary applications.
<iKitchu> i'm still waiting for an answer about my imac
<Jester45> (07:43:06 PM) iKitchu: hi fellas!!! i'm trying to get Xubuntu installed on an old iMac G3 400Mhz with 256Mb of ram (64 shared with video) and a 15Gb HD... so I guess it should be good enough to run it... but still when I get past the loooong splash screen it just turns black and nothing happens... could it be the video resolution? how could I change the installation settings (or boot settings) ????
<Jester45> BrendanM: C'n'R itsnt as good as apt with Cn
<Jester45> R
<iKitchu> yeah that's the one :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can change the boot settings to give more information on where and when it's freezing by removing 'quiet' and 'splash' from the grub entry.
<Jester45> you have pay for many things
<iKitchu> the grub entry? i'm trying to boot from the CD, a little more explanation would be appreciated 'cause i'm a newbie
<BFTD> today I had a pupernickel bagel
<BFTD> pumpernickel
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Before it boots, you should, briefly at least, see a screen saying something like "Press esc for more option".
<Jester45> what you had PuMpErNiCkLe's bagel eeeww thats nasty
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/option/options/
<iKitchu> PuMpErNiCkLe I don't get that but I at least get BOOT : and then it says it'll tell me more details if I type help but all i get as the options are not what I need
<Dell_boy_> Hi everyone im having a Linux Problem
<Jester45> welcome back Dell_boy_
<iKitchu> Dell_boy_ I would be surprised if you would've said windows
<Dell_boy_> lol
<Dell_boy_> I am on Window
<Dell_boy_> Windows
<iKitchu> ewwww
<Dell_boy_> Linux wont boot up
<iKitchu> gross
<Dell_boy_> lol
<iKitchu> :P
<Dell_boy_> im starting from Scratch
<BFTD> Jester45 no, its a name of a bagel
<Jester45> BFTD: lol i know
<PuMpErNiCkLe> iKitchu: 'nosplash' at least should help - it will show the actual console output, that way.
<Dell_boy_> wait......i dont need help....opps XD
<iKitchu> PuMpErNiCkLe thanks i'll try it right away
<grazie> iKitchu: hang on a minute
<iKitchu> ok
<iKitchu> craaap!... it's giving me a whole bunch of Buffer I/O error, maybe I burnt the disk too fast (40X)
<grazie> iKitchu: your description sounds like a known iMac problem..I'm sure it;s described in the forums
<iKitchu> ohhh geeee
<iKitchu> I just stumbled upon one...
<iKitchu> it reads : The only serious problem with G3 iMacs and Breezy is that it installs with wrong refresh rates in xorg.conf, leaving you with a black screen after booting.
<iKitchu> Booting in text-only mode and changing the refresh rates to horizontal:60-6 and vertical: 43-117 should get you up and running nicely. Ormanually adjust during install by choosing expert mode.
<iKitchu> can someone tell me how to change that in text mode?
<grazie> iKitchu: that's the one
<grazie> iKitchu: what do you need telling?
<iKitchu> I guess I wanna try changing my refresh rate to what i'm being told in the forum... but they don't explain how... and forgive my sins please but I used to be a windows user
<iKitchu> lol
<grazie> iKitchu: boot the machine in recovery mode
<iKitchu> it's not even installed yet, i'm using the live CD and trying to install
<grazie> iKitchu: is that not explain in the post?
<iKitchu> no, they just say the refresh rate is not good
<Jester45> at pree boot you have 4 optios
<grazie> iKitchu: i'm thinking you may need the alternate cd
<Jester45> one should be advance or other
<Jester45> click on that then enter on the new line of text the refresh rates
<Jester45> sorry if im a bit rusty on the wording of the cd
<iKitchu> Jester45 isn't it expert?
<iKitchu> XD
<iKitchu> i just tried something : live video=ofonly
<Jester45> well i havent been on a live cd for a year
<grazie> iKitchu: I'm about to turn in. If you don't get sorted, put something on the ppc forum.
<ryno> I'm very pleased with this distro, thank you devel.
<BrendanM> iKitchu, is there a reason you're trying to Live CD? I've had better luck with the text-mode alternate CD on older systems
<Dell_boy_> I redownloaded Mandriva it took 1minute to download that 696mb file
<Dell_boy_> thats 11mbps
<atrain> can xubuntu install to a usb drive normaly? Or where can I get a proper printed copy for cheap/free? (I have an old iMac that cant read burnt discs, only 1 IDE channel so I cant stick in a proper drive temp, so have to make the main one as a external USB)
<kalikiana> atrain, I suppose if the stick has enough memory you could put a basic xubuntu on it, but i don't remember a link right now
<atrain> not a stick, an actual harddrive.... will xubuntu-alternate install to /dev/sdaX?
<BrendanM> atrain, probably, as long as your BIOS has support for USB hard drives
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If he shows up again, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=806e731ea9fd1aba4e298f8f0c273772&t=308027 is for him.
<BrendanM> if the BIOS doesn't support USB, you might have better luck with the LiveCD, since you'd be installing from within a system with USB drivers. It'll probably still take some serious tinkering with GRUB to get it to boot.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BrendanM: He's gone.
<BrendanM> ah yeah
<BrendanM> oh well
<BrendanM> that looks like a good link
<BrendanM> It only works if the BIOS will boot from USB though, right?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.  If the BIOS won't boot from USB, there's no way your main drive will be USB.
<BrendanM> Couldn't you do some voodoo where you put like a minimal version of Linux (the equivalent of one of those floppy distros) on the IDE hard drive, booted to that, and then used that to load the main OS from the USB drive?
<BrendanM> It seems like it should be possible, if very annoying to do
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Definitely.  Once Linux is loaded, you don't face any of the BIOS limitations.
<BrendanM> well, I'm turning in. Later
<Bogus8> anyone use an online backup service?
<Bogus8> if so which one and what was your experience with them?
<BrendanM> Does anyone know if there's a way to make VLC show the title of the song it's playing in the titlebar when it's minimized? Would Xfce's panel support that?
<BFTD> how do I cp a dir from one place to another? cp doesn't seem to work
<gabkdlly> cp -r
<gabkdlly> for explainations of what other fun things cp can do, do "man cp" ;)
<sdac221x_> hi can someone please help me set up a complete sources.list file ?  I added everything from guides but still can't find the stuff i need.
<sdac221x_> sorry wrong room scratch that question
<coNP> sdac221x_: what do you need?
<copter944> hi. does anyone knows how to change a decimal separator in xfce?
<copter944> never mind
<Grem> hi
<gabkdlly> hi Grem
<Grem> does anyone know if xubuntu feisty herd 4 has XFCE 4.4 final?
<grazie> Grem: it does
<Grem> yay =)
<Grem> tks
<Grem> gonna test herd 4 later today
<michaelpo> hello.... i cannot watch vcd... i can watch dvd... what do I need to do? before i did a reinstallation i could watch both dvd and vcd after i installed some package... i could not find the website that teach me how to do it now... please help...
<grazie> michaelpo: you're probably missing some codecs. which applications are you trying?
<michaelpo> grazie: i'm using mplayer and totem
<grazie> michaelpo: vlc is good if you want to try it as I don't think you'll need anything extra to play vcd
<michaelpo> grazie: ok.. will try that...
<grazie> michaelpo: easyubuntu is a useful script for getting codecs, etc
<grazie> !easyubuntu | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<michaelpo> downloading vlc now...
<michaelpo> vlc did not work... it crashed when first loading vcd content..
<grazie> michaelpo: do you know exactly when it stopped working?
<michaelpo> when i click open disc
<michaelpo> choose vcd... then click ok..
<grazie> michaelpo: no. do you know when (what day) your system stopped being able to play vcd?
<michaelpo> after i reinstalled my system...
<grazie> michaelpo: a reinstall, not an update?
<michaelpo> reinstall...
<michaelpo> not update...
<grazie> michaelpo: so you've done no updates on the new install?
<michaelpo> i may have missed out on installing some package...
<michaelpo> yes i have done updates too...
<grazie> michaelpo: the problem is probably a bad update
<grazie> michaelpo: can you play other media?
<michaelpo> i can play dvd...
<michaelpo> i can play wmv, rm, avi, mpg, mov....
<grazie> michaelpo: are you using edgy?
<michaelpo> yup
<grazie> michaelpo:  the quickest way to sort the problem would be to do a fresh install and don't update
<grazie> grazie: then get vlc and/or the codecs + extras that you need
<michaelpo> really?
<michaelpo> hmm... maybe i shall wait for feisty
<grazie> michaelpo: I don't know of any reasons why vcd would have stopped working
<michaelpo> i've also just installed quake... where is the icon to start quake?
<grazie> michaelpo: sorry I don't know quake. do you not have a games menu?
<michaelpo> i dont have games menu
<grazie> michaelpo: you may have to create one yourself. if you type 'quake' in a terminal what happens?
<michaelpo> tried that
<michaelpo> ah...
<michaelpo> quake2 works
<grazie> michaelpo:good
<michaelpo> nope... it dont work...
<grazie> dunno
<michaelpo> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<michaelpo> i did a right click property in synaptic for quake2... lots of different directory... where is the quake2.exe file?
<grazie> michaelpo: there is no quake2,exe (that's Wondoze). in a terminal do 'which quake2' to find out where it is installed
<michaelpo> usr/games/quake2 but there is no pics/colormap.pcx
<michaelpo> which quake2 in terminal gives /usr/games/quake2 but there is no pics/colormap.pcx
<michaelpo> nevermind... no need to try quake2... try something else...
<michaelpo> is there another good fps that i can try in linux?
<gabkdlly> michaelpo: glxgears
<michaelpo> grazie: cant find glxgears in synaptics
<michaelpo>  i cant find the .deb file for alienarena
<gabkdlly> michaelpo: glxgears is installed by default. I think it comes with Xorg
<michaelpo> i typed glxgears in terminal... it is 3 gears turning around and round
<gabkdlly> although, I am having a little trouble with it myself. I am used to glxgears just spitting out for me the FPS on the terminal from which I am running it. That is the way it worked by default on Gentoo. I am not sure how to get it to do that on Xubuntu.
<grazie> michaelpo: can't you select gears from Applications > Settings Manager > Screensaver?
<grazie> michaelpo: Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Screensaver?
<michaelpo> im tired.... will try finding fps and installing it another day..... bedtime... good night...
<pbcrunch> hello.  i just installed xubuntu on a pentium III 1000 with 192MB RAM, an intel i810 motherboard with integrated graphics,a 40 gig drive, and a PCI ethernet controller.  i can ping google.com and other websites in a terminal window but i cant get firefox to connect to any websites.  gaim cant connect to anything either.
<danboid> I'm just downloading herd 4 now!
<danboid> Would it be possible for me to share one /home oartition between xubuntu and a Debian version (I want to try sidux)?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yes.
<pbcrunch> any command lin eapplications i run can access the internet but none of the X applications i run can
<pbcrunch> i can apt-get update, but synaptic cant update
<badock> hello all
<lar1> hi
<badock> do you guys use xfce4-terminal ?
<badock> cause if so, i have troubles with the screen command
<lar1> how so?
<badock> i can't do a backspace with xfce4-terminal while it's "screened"
<badock> if you see what i mean ...
<badock> do you know where this might come from ?
<badock> (NOTE : the Ctrl+h works fine though...)
<lar1> I'm very, very new to xfce.  Does ctrl-H give the effect you need?
<badock> yes like for every terminal
<badock> but it's not confortable
<lar1> and the backspace key works fine when not using 'screen' ?
<badock> yes it does
<badock> and the backspace works fine with any other terminal
<badock> (xterm and rxvt)
<badock> lar1,  could you try that yourself ?
<badock> just to compare
<lar1> Yeah.  I get the same problem in screen
<lar1> How about looking at Edit->Preferences->Advanced and then explicitly setting what the backspace and delete produce. i.e. ^H
<badock> mmmh
<badock> ok let's try that
<badock> ok it seems to work
<badock> thanks lar1 ;)
<badock> you might be new, but you helped me right
<lar1> ok, good it's fixed
<lar1> I have a brand new installation from xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso which complains about not finding the repositories.I get the same problem with both synaptic and apt-get.  The errors are 'could not connect to fi.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (193.166.3.5). - connect (113 No rout to host)' for each repository
<BrendanM> that sounds like a network error. Do you have internet connectivity?
<BrendanM> (obviously you do on the computer you're talking to us on)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Edit the country prefix out of each entry in /etc/apt/sources.list and it will pull them from the main site at archive.ubuntu.com.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Update, first, before you try to install anything.
<BrendanM> So I wrote a script to alphabetize the desktop icons, and it works, but I have to log out and back in to see the changes, is there a quicker way to refresh the desktop?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> F5
<lar1> ok,
<BrendanM> pumpernickle, nice. What does that actually do?
<lar1> the machine has network and DNS works, too
<Knurg> vurderer  sette opp et raid5 array p min maskin med mdadm i linux
<Knurg> og dette var feilposting :) sorry
<lar1> ok , I've tried removing the country prefix from apt/sources.list, but get the same errors (Could not connect ... connect 113 no route to host)
<lar1> but can look up the hosts in dns and even ping them
<Vilhelms> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and have ran it successfully, but whenever I try to click on an icon on my desktop my whole desktop moves (including the background) each click it toggles from moving up and down, and I can't click on anything because of it. Why would this be? Does anyone have any idea on how I could fix it? Thanks :)
<grazie> Vilhelms: I don't know, but sounds like you X config is not set up quite right
<Vilhelms> grazie, I haven't made any changes... all I did was install xubuntu-desktop using apt
<Vilhelms> Well, I have another question regardless... where is .xinitrc and .xprofile? I need to edit it so I can add my Xmodmap for the media keys on my laptop.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They're in ~/
<Vilhelms> PuMpErNiCkLe, Alright thanks :)
<Vilhelms> Neither of them exist in there, should I just create them?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sure.
<Vilhelms> PuMpErNiCkLe, Alright thanks :)
<Vilhelms> And then do I just ctrl+alt+backspace and relogin for it to load that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah.
<sdac221x_> i am trying to install some thinkpad software throught synaptic...and it wants to remove "xubuntu-desktop" package in order to install this... is this right ?? should i allow it to go ahead ?
<lar1> I have a fresh install of xubuntu from xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso and it is having trouble contacting the repositories for update.  Neither synaptic nor apt-get can get through, though ping works and host returns a valid answer.  The errors apply both for the regional archives ( e.g. fi.archive.ubuntu.com ) and the central ones ( archive.ubuntu.com )    An example of the error message:
<lar1> Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to fi.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (193.166.3.5). - connect (113 No route to host)
<lar1> Reading package lists... Done
<lar1> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lar1> The URL above works on a KDE (kubuntu) machine using wget and apt-get.
<grazie> lar1: apart from ping, does any other networking work?
<lar1> yes, dns works and I can browse the web using ff or konq
<lar1> not konq
<lar1> just ff
<grazie> lar1: is /etc/apt/sources.lst the same as the kubuntu machine?
<grazie> lar1: if you've got the same release on both machines that is...
<lar1> I've tried both, but same result.  Both are 6.10, I'll do a diff ...
<grazie> lar1: I thought you said kubuntu works?
<lar1> Kubuntu works, but using the sources.list on the xubuntu machine does not change the errors
<lar1> The links, like the one above, from the xubuntu can be cut and pasted from the apt-get error messages into the kubuntu machine where they are accessible
<grazie> lar1: so kubuntu works completely and xubuntu doesn't work at all, yes?
<grazie> lar1: for apt-get, etc
<lar1> yes
<grazie> v.strange
<lar1> yes.  that's why I check here
<grazie> but apt-get update worked on xubuntu?
<lar1> neither apt-get nor synaptic work on xubuntu, apt-get update gets as far as 37% before the error occurs
<grazie> looks like an xubuntu specific problem, but no idea what it could be
<lar1> I'm suspecting a problem with repository itself, but am not sure what or how
<lar1> the reason it's a fresh install is that the old one, which used to allow me to update, stopped allowing me to update (this error)
<grazie> yeah, no knowledge myself either, but most package are shared so it's not the packages themselves
<Vilhelms> How do I set the Windows Key as Super in Xubuntu?
<lar1> probably not, nor with the directories since (in addition to them being shared) I can fetch them with wget from the kubuntu machine
<lar1> can't fetch them with wget from the xubuntu machine
<grazie> lar1: i don't there's a specific channel for your problem, but #ubuntu-motu guys may have seen something similar before
<grazie> *don't think
<lar1> nor will firefox on the xubuntu machine get the files, but works just fine from ff on the kubunt machine
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Are they on the same network?
<lar1> yes
<grazie> lar1: seems like you got some kind of block
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Router problem, most likely.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I've had issues like that with DLink models.
<lar1> I'm using DSL
<grazie> same router?
<lar1> yes
<grazie> lar1: you tried switching network ports on the router?
<tuxcrafter> hello i have a question, when I print in xubuntu 6.10 with evince and I try to change for example the paper tray it will nog accept these changes and print the default way. I have to go to cups webinterfase change the default printing systems as root and than print with evince. How can I solve this. I want to be able to change settings in the print dialog. btw openoffice printdialog workst just fine.
<Vilhelms> How do I set the Windows Key as Super in Xubuntu?
<lar1> grazie,  yes same effect when trying a different router port.
<grazie> lar1:it must be your network config on the xubuntu machine
<grazie> lar1: what live cds have you got?
<lar1> ok, but on the xubuntu host I can both ping the repository hosts and look them up in dns
<lar1> I'm not sure if it's a live cd, it's xubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<grazie> lar1: what about kubuntu?
<lar1> kubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<grazie> knoppix?
<lar1> I have an old knoppix lying about
<lar1> ... somewhere
<lar1> got it
<grazie> I'd try the same tests on the xubuntu machine
<grazie> with knoppix
<lar1> ok, should I try apt-get with knoppix?
<grazie> nope
<lar1> what tests, then?
<lar1> ping and host?
<lar1> Vilhelms, have you looked in Applications->Settings->Keyboard Settings->Shortcuts ?
<grazie> well you could use apt-get (I think), just don't download big stuff. no room
<grazie> the wget test would good
<lar1> ok booting to knoppix, it's a PII 333MHz w/ 128MB
<grazie> fine
<Vilhelms> lar1, Yes I have
<lar1> grazie, dns works under knoppix and I can ssh to the kubuntu host but cannot do more
<lar1> how to I start/stop the network services in knoppix
<bigredradio> I want to remove abiword, but apt-get states it will remove xubuntu-desktop as well. Anyway to just remove abiword using apt-get? Otherwise I can always use rm
<grazie> lar1: it autodetects for me. From what you've just said networking is fine on knoppix
<grazie> lar1: does your router do dhcp for setting up network?
<tuxcrafter> hello i have a question, when I print in xubuntu 6.10 with evince and I try to change for example the paper tray it will nog accept these changes and print the default way. I have to go to cups webinterfase change the default printing systems as root and than print with evince. How can I solve this. I want to be able to change settings in the print dialog. btw openoffice printdialog workst just fine.
<grazie> bigredradio: xubuntu-desktop is meta package, removing will do no harm
<grazie> bigredradio: but if it then adds additions packages do not remove them (come back here)
<bigredradio> grazie: Thanks. removed (and I'm still here)
<lar1> yes, it does dhcp
<grazie> te he
<grazie> lar1: if I were you, I'd try shutting down both machines and boot the xubuntu attached to the router port that the kubuntu machines is normally attached
<grazie> lar1: make a note the each machines ip before doing so to check it's changed
<lar1> ok.  I think I'll try getting the router to give the IP number from the kubuntu machine to the xubuntu machine
<grazie> yes
<lar1> though it may be that the PII has died just now :(
<grazie> oh no
<lar1> it's quite old and heavily travelled.  I'll go offline and try those things. thanks for the advice
<grazie> any virtualbox users about?
<xubuntutester> hi
<grazie> hello there
<xubuntutester> can you help me ?
<xubuntutester> i have a problem with compiling
<grazie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xubuntutester> everytime i try compile a program it comes an error message like
<xubuntutester> there is no gtk+ 2.1.0 or higher found
<xubuntutester> no gui compiled
<xubuntutester> but in synaptik i installed all gtk libs
<xubuntutester> in arklinux it was no problem
<xubuntutester> no idea?
<grazie> xubuntutester: the most package is build-essential. do you have that?
<grazie> *most important
<xubuntutester> what? whem you mean that i need the dev* versions from the packages then i have it
<grazie> xubuntutester: also iirc gtk+ is in libgtk+...
<tuxcrafter> I have a question, when I print in xubuntu 6.10 with evince and I try to change for example the paper tray it will nog accept these changes and print the default way. I have to go to cups webinterfase change the default printing systems as root and than print with evince. How can I solve this. I want to be able to change settings in the print dialog. btw openoffice printdialog workst just fine.
<xubuntutester> apt-get install libgtk+ ?
<xubuntutester> or apt-get install libgtk+-dev
<grazie> xubuntutester: apt-get/synaptic should sort all the dependencies for you
<xubuntutester> oot@ubuntu:~# apt-get install libgtk+
<xubuntutester> Reading package lists... Done
<xubuntutester> Building dependency tree... Done
<xubuntutester> E: Couldn't find package libgtk
<xubuntutester> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.10.0... no
<xubuntutester> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<xubuntutester> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<xubuntutester> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<xubuntutester> Cannot find GTK! Not building GTK FrontEnd.
<xubuntutester> and this is the error while compaling
<grazie> !pastebin | xubuntutester:
<ubotu> xubuntutester:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xubuntutester> ok
<xubuntutester> sry next time
<xubuntutester> but nobody knows the missing lib?
<grazie> xubuntutester: use synaptic to search for packages...
<xubuntutester> i installed every dev and so which i find with search in in synaptik
<grazie> xubuntutester: well you obviously haven't installed everything you need yet. they don't necessarily need to be -dev packages
<xubuntutester> i installed the 1.2 packages and the 2.0 packages
<xubuntutester> only the perl and html binding doesn't installed
<xubuntutester> but why should i use an ubuntu OS where it doesn't is possible to compile some tools
<xubuntutester> and there is no support to find
<Vilhelms> I upgraded my GTK to 2.10 and now my Windows key is being detected but when I try to use Windows+Any key for a shortcut it only reads Super_L
<Vilhelms> I could change it in gnome but I can't figure out how to do it in xfce
<bigredradio> xubuntutester: Dunno if this is related, but I know that Xubunu/Ubunut, etc. uses dash instead of bash. relink sh -> bash.
<bigredradio> xubuntutester: I know that it causes some make files to fail. Maybe how it finds dependancies is broken. Just a guess though
<xubuntutester> the scary at the problem is that i could compile the programm under arklinux withou a problem
<grazie> xubuntutester: I agree ubuntu doesn't make it easy to find out exactly how to compile packages from source, but it's not a source based distro. The vast majority aren't interested.
<grazie> xubuntutester: If and when I get a little time I may write some notes. But the answers are in the forums if you look
<xubuntutester> scary scary
<xubuntutester> and i think that Damn small Linux is heavy to setup complette
<xubuntutester> but there was it easier to find the missigng packages
<xubuntutester> and kasablanca doesn't find the x server?
<xubuntutester> dis there any other irc chan where i can get help?
<Vilhelms> I have installed GTK+2.10.9 so I can use the Windows Key, but when I try to assign a shortcut to Windows+D for example, it only reads Super_L
<xubuntutester> vilhelms where do you grab the gtk+2.10.9 ?
<Vilhelms> xubuntutester, The GTK+ website. I downloaded the source and compiled it
<BFTD> yeah, I formatted a partition and now when I boot Xubuntu I get a UID error....someone wanna help?
<grazie> BFTD: pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output from 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' in a terminal
<BFTD> ok
<ComradeC> When I go to the netorking menu under the system menu, I try to save a location, but everytime I go to save a name, it just leaves the location textbox blank?  Any ideas?
<grazie> BFTD: if your formatted partition is on /dev/hdb or /dev/sda obviously use that
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I know
<BFTD> I know whats wrong
<grazie> k
<BFTD> I just ca't remember how to fix it
<BFTD> http://pastebin.ca/357504
<BFTD> sda2 is the one giving me trouble
<grazie> BFTD: is formatting the only change?
<BFTD> yes
<BFTD> size and type are still the same
<grazie> BFTD: Does the error give you the UUID?
<BFTD> yes
<grazie> and it is?
<BFTD> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<BFTD> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e55c4aa2-5031-4d40-a820-c0f2bead29bd'
<BFTD> fsck died with exit status 8
<BFTD> grazie that't the error
<grazie> BFTD: ah! You've got an file system check error, not a mounting error
<BFTD> oh, yeah
<BFTD> sorry to mention that
<grazie> BFTD: how did you format the partition?
<BFTD> FC6 partitioner
<BFTD> I needed it for work
<grazie> BFTD: as root "umount /media/sda2'
<BFTD> can't
<BFTD> I'm on that
<BFTD> you mean sda2?
<BFTD> oops
<BFTD> read that wrong
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> whats next?
<grazie> from where did you format the partition?
<BFTD> from the FC6 Install CD
<grazie> and where are you now?
<BFTD> Xubuntu
<BFTD> on partition sda3
<BFTD> FC is on sda2
<grazie> BFTD: and you want FC zapped?
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> I just want this error to go away on boot up of Xubuntu
<grazie> ? but you formatted /dev/sda2 ?
<BFTD> grazie yes
<BFTD> too install FC6
<BFTD> Jester45 whats up with the bots?
<grazie> BFTD: when I said zap I meant remove all the data on /dev/sda2...is that ok?
<Vilhelms> I installed GTK+2.10.9 to fix the Windows Key Problem but now when I try to bind a shortcut with Windows, like Windows+D it only reads Super_L
<BFTD> grazie well, I guess, I haven't installed anything other then the OS
<grazie> BFTD: are you preparing to install FC6 on /dev/sda2?
<BFTD> grazie already did
<grazie> BFTD: but you said you formatted /dev/sda2!
<BFTD> grazie yes, to install FC6
<BFTD> which I did
<grazie> BFTD: nothing went wrong with the install?
<BFTD> grazie nope
<grazie> BFTD: can you boot FC6?
<BFTD> grazie yes
<BFTD> grazie becasue I formatted the partition, the UID changed
<sacater> hey guys, whats that little bar you can get on the bottom of the screen with icons. And when you hover over one, it grows bigger than the rest and you can click on it
<BFTD> all I want to do is figure out how to get the new one
<grazie> BFTD: try replacing the UUID with /dev/sda2 and reboot
<grazie> BFTD: ok?
<BFTD> ok
<grazie> sacater: varous docks
<sacater> ok
<sacater> ill look it up
<grazie> sacater: engage, kiba-dock
<sacater> erm
<sacater> which one is best for xfce
<grazie> sacater: not part of xfce
<sacater> ag
<sacater> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3p8IBNNd88 #
<grazie> sacater: Dreamlinux uses engage - works quite well I think
<sacater> its shown 36 seconds into that video
<sacater> well i want one that is ubuntu comap
<sacater> compat*
<grazie> sacater: not loading for me yet..too busy. I suspect it's kiba-dock.
<Vilhelms> I installed GTK+2.10.9 to fix the Windows Key Problem but now when I try to bind a shortcut with Windows, like Windows+D it only reads Super_L
<OGDA> ok, all works well
<sacater> grazie i cant find it
<grazie> sacater: not in the repos I don't think ... try this link to confirm kiba-dock http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS4Z5VghfhE
<sacater> grazie: thats the one, where do i get it
<grazie> sacater: dunno...I think it's naff :)
<sacater> hmm okay
<grazie> BFTD: somehow your UUID got got changed
<BFTD> grazie thats waht I said
<grazie> BFTD: does FC6 use UUIDs?
<BFTD> it changes when you reformat the partition
<BFTD> grazie no
<grazie> are there no FC6 channels?
<sacater> does anyone here know of a good screen recorder
<grazie> sacater: screencastings?
<sacater> never heard of it but ill look it up :P
<grazie> sacater: pictures or movie?
<sacater> movie
<grazie> sacater: there's a ubuntu server that can be used with vnc, but never done it myself
<grazie> sacater: to produce a flash movie
<sacater> kk ty
<sacater> ah hell ill use my digi camera and mini-tripod
<grazie> heh
<xubuntutester> /usr/local/kde/bin/kasablanca kasablanca: cannot connect to X server
<xubuntutester> whats wrong with the tool?
<grazie> xubuntutester: #kubuntu are more likely to know the answer
<sacater> grazie: sure you dont know where i can find kiba dock
<grazie> sacater: no idea... but I can look...you may have to build from source?
<sacater> can do, i build everything from source
<sacater> please do look
<sacater> cos i cant find it
<sacater> grazie: does it HAVE to use xgl
<grazie> sacater: no idea...not my kinda thing...here's a .deb http://www.silksoul.com/edgy/kiba-dock_0.1cvs20061110matt-1_i386.deb
<sacater> ty
<grazie> np
<sacater> grazie: okay, i have it installed, was there any instruction on how to run it
<rip> hello all
<grazie> sacater: dunno...got the link from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312789
<sacater> kk
<rip> newbie on xubuntu-fr, i need some help to configure my sound
<rip> not und any info on google and ubuntu forums
<grazie> hi rip
<rip> hi grazie
<grazie> rip: no sound at all?
<rip> nope
<grazie> rip: new install?
<rip> on this laptop yes
<rip> its a special
<rip> sony vaio t1xp
<grazie> no install problems?
<rip> nope, all ok; even for wide screen 1280x768
<rip> found this old website
<rip> http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/sony_vaio_t1xp_linux.html
<grazie> rip: in a terminal do 'alsamixer;
<rip> 1. Install the ALSA soundsystem. If I enter 'dpkg -l | grep alsa' today, the
<rip>    following lines appear:
<rip>    ii  alsa-base      1.0.8-7        ALSA driver configuration files
<rip>    ii  alsa-utils     1.0.8-3        ALSA utilities
<rip>    ii  alsaplayer     0.99.76-0.3    PCM player designed for ALSA
<rip>    ii  alsaplayer-com 0.99.76-0.3    PCM player designed for ALSA (common files)
<rip>    ii  alsaplayer-gtk 0.99.76-0.3    PCM player designed for ALSA (GTK version)
<rip>    ii  alsaplayer-oss 0.99.76-0.3    PCM player designed for ALSA (OSS output mod
<rip> 2. In the file /etc/hotplug/blacklist add a line at the bottom with: snd_intel8x0m
<rip> 3. In the file /etc/modules add on two separate lines:
<rip> snd_ac97_codec
<rip> snd_intel8x0
<rip> 4. After a reboot the sound should work properly.
<rip> 5. Well, please note, that there is a sound on/off-switch on the front of the
<rip>    notebook; it should be set to 'on' (orange LED is then off)
<grazie> pastebin | rip
<rip> yes the mixer in the xterm window qappears
<rip> pastebin?
<grazie> rip: use pastebin for bin large amounts of text
<rip> dont konw this function sorry
<grazie> rip: http://pastebin.ca/
<LordGamer> afternoon all
<grazie> rip: paste text onto this (or other) website
<sacater> grazie: kiba dock has started, but nothing new is showing up
<grazie> sacater: I know nothing!
<sacater> kk
<LordGamer> Anyone know a X264 mencoder GUI?
<rip> ok, i'll do next time
<grazie> rip: that link is quite on old kernel
<rip> yes but was unable to find anything related to lnux on this laptop
<sacater> grazie: may I make i tiny swear, but not offending anyone
<grazie> rip: do any the the channels have MM at the bottom (particulary Master and PCM)
<grazie> sacater: no
<sacater> darn
<sacater> well ill say that kiba is &&&*(^&^) brilliant!
<sacater> you got to get it
<grazie> !language | sacater
<ubotu> sacater: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<grazie> :)
<sacater> ubotu
<sacater> is he a bot
<rip> no, master and pcm are NOT mm
<grazie> yes, was asleep, but awake again
<grazie> rip: try this link for sound trouble  shooting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<rip> ok, thanks
<rip> i use to read the french forum and doc
<rip> let's try this one
<rip> thank you
<grazie> np
<grazie> sacater: kiba-dock is now working?
<sacater> yes
<grazie> what's your hw
<grazie> sacater: ?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> 128mb nvidia chip
<sacater> and 3G proccessor
<sacater> x86
<grazie> sacater: no wonder
<grazie> maxamillion: hey
<rip> hello again
<rip> gracie
<rip> i found the pb
<rip> for the sound
<grazie> k
<grazie> rip: and....
<rip> You can get sound working at this point by running amixer
<rip> amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<grazie> ah well
<rip> that was just taht
<PCGenie> hello, i am looking for ubuntu 6.06 howto docs for setting ports on a web/email server, where can i get server docs?
<rip> merci encore grazie
<grazie> rip: prego
<maxamillion> grazie: hello
<grazie> maxamillion: what was the name of the rpm site you gave me...I can't find it and forgot  to bookmark
<grazie> maxamillion: also do you use virtualbox at all?
<maxamillion> grazie: i have no clue ... it was after a 20 minute google search following links :(
<maxamillion> nope, never used it ... i read about it though
<grazie> maxamillion: sorry :(
<maxamillion> no worries ... but i really don't know if i could find it again
<grazie> I should remember to bookmark good links!!!
<Stu_2> quit
<grumpymole> ~5D5C
<grazie> grumpymole: no clue
<Maximilian1st> hey hyper_ch :-)
<Maximilian1st> Guten abend.
<PCGenie_> hello all: i am looking for howto manuals for setting up my amd64 server. i am coming from the mandrake realms and testing ubuntu on the server i am rebuilding. i need to know how to control the ports
<grazie> hyper_ch: hi
<grazie> hyper_ch: I'm just trying virtualbox out
<PCGenie_> hyper_ch, what system config and version are you using? x86? x64? which ubuntu?
<BFTD> how do I get grub to boot something that ends in "xen" like vmlinuz-2.6.18-1.2798.fc6zen
<ComradeC> does anyone know why when i hit ctrl alt f2 for a text console it just loads like the grey/white xserver screen instead?
<maxamillion> ComradeC: not sure .. try ctrl+alt+f1 maybe?
<ComradeC> it does it for all of them
<ComradeC> its just xubuntu that does this
<ComradeC> it does the same thing when booting, like it wont show the console when I turn on the computer
<kalikiana> that's definitely not the normal behavior in xubuntu
<ComradeC> hmm thats odd
<ComradeC> could it be the fact that maybe my cdrw was damage
<ComradeC> cause I was using a really old crusty one
<ComradeC> but it still went through?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If the install media was damaged, anything could happen.
<ComradeC> its odd cause i have a vmware install of the same disk and it does the same thing
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does the md5 of the iso match the official md5?
<ComradeC> didnt check
<ComradeC> thanks ill look at it though
<grazie> ComradeC: should...always :)
<grazie> hey this virtualbox is very good
<grazie> anyone have problems using CD-RW disks for booting Xubuntu?
<Vilhelms> Is there a way to make the Launcher on the Panel expand instead of having a submenu?
<grazie> Vilhelms: like a dock?
<Jester45> ummm Vilhelms are you meaning the menu or a launcher
<Vilhelms> The launcher that goes on the Panel
<Vilhelms> You right click on the panel > Add Item > Launcher
<Jester45> grazie: no i use rw for the herd images
<Jester45> ok mine dont expand i just have a luacnher for each program
<Jester45> Vilhelms: thats the only way i know of having it
<grazie> Jester45: rw and cd-rw are different?
<Jester45> grazie: i ment rw as in cd-rw as in cd- rewriteable
<grazie> Jester45: the same as what I've been doing
<Jester45> i use it because the herd iso change
<grazie> I've tried about 8 burns the evening and only got one successful boot with a cd-rw :(
<Jester45> maybe your drive doesnt support rw as a boot disc
<Jester45> guess not
<grazie> first burn was fine
<Jester45> how are you erasing it
<grazie> ah well...that may be problem
<Jester45> i use the full erase takes longs but its more complete
<grazie> I was using graveman...but not used it before for erasing. so now I'm trying OS X
<Jester45> i use k3b
<grazie> had no problem with quick erase in the past but...
<Vilhelms> Is there a way to make the Launcher on the Panel expand instead of having a submenu?
<grazie> Jester45: k3b is a great app...but I wouldn't want it on xubuntu
<Jester45> what do you mean by expand
<Jester45> grazie: i would and i have :)
<grazie> Vilhelms: I don't know what you mean either
<PCGenie_> hello; i am new at ubuntu, installed 6.06 lamp; how do i write a cd iso?
<Jester45> run the command "man growisofs" without quotes
<Vilhelms> I'm talking about the launcher that comes on the top panel in the default xubuntu install next to the Applications menu. It comes with firefox by default and you can add applications. Its kind of a quicklaunch thing
<MightyMountai1> Excuse me, how do I extract a file via terminal?  I know the file name, and the destination, but I need to use terminal because I need root access.
<Jester45> yes if you want it not to have a menu make a new launcher
<Jester45> MightyMountai1: what kind of file
<Vilhelms> MightyMountai1, If its a tar then "tar xvf <filename>" If its a tar.gz you can do "tar xvzf <filename>"
<MightyMountai1> jester45:  Sorry for not including that originally.  tar.bz2
<Vilhelms> MightyMountai1, tar xvjf <filename>
<MightyMountai1> Thank you both!
<Jester45> MightyMountai1: you can use F2 then type gksu xarchiver
<Jester45> if you want a root gui
<MightyMountai1> Great, thanks!!  Can I use that for any program?  Just type gksu before it?
<Jester45> yes
<MightyMountai1> Thanks again!
<allBecauseTheLad> hi all trying to get an epson scanner working gt 7000 . is supported and have sane and xane packages installed
<Jester45> and for cli programs use sudo
<allBecauseTheLad> but I'm not sure if the backend is installed........... anyone have Ideas ???
<Jester45> install the backend?
<Jester45> do you know what the backend is
<allBecauseTheLad> SANE EPSON Backend
<Jester45> is it in the repos?
<allBecauseTheLad> mmmmmm I pulled it down from the site but it code and I'm running kubuntu, so I dont know about gcc and where i need to put the fiels
<allBecauseTheLad> sorry files
<CyberCod> Hi people
<Jester45> hi
<CyberCod> I am having trouble doublsizing xmms in xubuntu edgy... Ive narrowed it down to the composite, but I dont know how to disable it, as it is not turned on in xorg.conf
<CyberCod> anyone have any ideas?
<Jester45> nope
<crimsun> composite is enabled by default in edgy
<crimsun> you have to explicitly /disable/ it in xorg.conf
<CyberCod> ok, so    Option omposite 0  ?
<CyberCod> or would it be off or false
<grazie> Jester45: burn failed yet again. Do I install k3b on Xubuntu or do I have to boot XP and use Nero
<grazie> Jester45: not an easy choice
<Jester45> loil
<prairie_dad> how do I mount a webdav volume in xubuntu.  In ubuntu I use nautilus "connect to server," but it isn't in Thunar...
<Jester45> A FTP SITE?
<prairie_dad> no, a webdav, using the https://server.domainname.tld format.  that's what nautilus and mac os x call for.
<Jester45> o i dont know
<prairie_dad> in fedora, as in ubuntu (well, i guess I should say in Gnome) you go to places, then connect to server, which launches nautilus.  but in xubuntu, I don't know...any thoughts out there?
<Jester45> you could use nautilus
<hyper_ch> grazie: hiho
<grazie> hyper_ch: hi
<hyper_ch> how is virtual box?
<grazie> hyper_ch: very good.
<grazie> hyper_ch: about to reboot with knoppix though
<prairie_dad> well, the problem with that is that it has a lot of ubuntu/gnome deps, and I wanted to keep my xubuntu clean and xcfe-ish.  I mean, if I want gnome and its apps, I could just do ubuntu.  but this is for an older, slower PC I am resurrecting.
<hyper_ch> grazie: good that it works... did you also have to chmod something and make sudo depmode?
<hyper_ch> prairie_dad: running single appz isn't like running the whole framework... xfce uses also gkt, doesn't it?
<grazie> hyper_ch: no. actually using it on a different distro right now
<hyper_ch> grazie: ^^
<Jester45> hyper_ch: xfce uese gtk but if the package needs a part of gnome apt will download it
<prairie_dad> yes, hyper_ch, it's almost all gkt, that's the point of xfce.  (is ch for switzerland?  bin lange im deutschsprachigen Raum gewesen, et je parle francais aussi, malgre que je suis US americain.)
<grazie> gosh a hate kde...even on knoppix....where is everthing?
<hyper_ch> I like the KDE appz
<hyper_ch> that's why I run so many of those
<hyper_ch> ouais, CH --> Confederation Helvetica
<hyper_ch> prairie_dad: I can also talk german :)
<prairie_dad> kde would never work on this old dog I am fixing up
<prairie_dad> but are you swiss, and if so from where?
<hyper_ch> St. Gall but originating from Solothurn
<hyper_ch> well, I don't use KDE.. I just use a lot of KDE appz
<grazie> a few kde apps are good...but the system.............
<hyper_ch> lemme check... I have
<hyper_ch> kopete, konversation, konqueror, kate, k3b, amarok, krfb, krdc, ktorrent, kftpgrabber, kontact
<grazie> hyper_ch: yeah, I like k3b, konversation, konqueror and believe ktorrent is good
<prairie_dad> long time since I was in Skt. Gallen...bin 2002 von Italien nach Deutschland durchgefahren (mit der Bahn) aber der letzte richtige Besuch muss 1984/5 gewesen sein, schade.  werde Nautilus versuchen, aber eine andere loesung waere mir lieber...mal sehen was mein alter box mit mehr als xcfe macht...
<grazie> !de | prairie_dad:
<ubotu> prairie_dad:: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<prairie_dad> oh, I don't need german help, I'm bilingual, I was just reacting to someone with _ch in their handle.  but thanks for the tip.  have you got an idea about webdav mounting in xcfe/xubuntu without resorting to Nautilus...?
<grazie> prairie_dad: sorry no. I've no knowledge of webdav
<grazie> grazie: as for language...most on this channel are mono lingual...so we need the help! :)
<hyper_ch> grazie: you can learn other languages :)
<hyper_ch> being monolingual is no excuse :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: yeah sure, c, c++. python, java,...
<BFTD> hey maxamillion
#xubuntu 2007-02-16
<maxamillion> hi hi
<grazie> what do people usually use to read chm (Windows Help) files on Xubuntu? Seem to have a choice of gnochm or xchm
<grazie> way too many dependencies for gnochm...xchm it is then
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> xchm is a NICE app
<maxamillion> (btw)
<grazie> it's a comin'
<grazie> gets put in the graphics menu though!
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah ... i dunno
<maxamillion> grazie: i would think of it as "office" but that's just me
<grazie> mulljuli: hey...what's up?
<grazie> bye
<grazie> Jester45: I'm still waiting for this erase to finish with k3b
<Jester45> how can i remove all config files from removed packages?
<Jester45> grazie: speed? i got a 30x from my dads work
<grazie> Jester45: the cd-rw is only x4
<Jester45> 700mb im guessing
<grazie> yes
<Jester45> sorry
<Jester45> x4 write speed also? or just erase
<grazie> always assumed the same speed for both
<Jester45> they might be
<Jester45> i think the full erase writes all 0's to the disc
<maxamillion> Jester45: or all 1's ... i think it depends on the software
<grazie> seemed much quicker on OS X though
<Jester45> you think they would make a shortcut in the code for that? like tell the drive write all 0s
<Jester45> so the program dosent have to keep sending empty data
<Jester45> i know the disco can only write so fast but it seems easier
<grazie> i think I'm going to have to setup network booting or die (it's so boring waiting)
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> seems that thats a good choice
<Jester45> or ... usb if possible
<grazie> knoppix wasn't a good choice idea me thinks
<grazie> usb is slow though usn't it...never tried myself
<neozen> slow for what?
<neozen> (and hi)
<maxamillion> neozen: hello
<grazie> neozen: hi
<maxamillion> grazie: knoppix is a good choice always, just be sure to choose something other than kde at boot ;P
<neozen> ......and at any other time for that matter
* neozen tends to run away from kde
<maxamillion> neozen: amen my friend, amen
<grazie> maxamillion: only used it for k3n (this time)
* neozen smiles
* maxamillion runs from anything written in Qt (accept the HP-toolkit because there isn't an alternative)
<grazie> neozen: amen
<grazie> usb is slow for writing iso images to and booting from...no?
<BFTD> grazie, I find USB to be pretty fast as long as its 2.0
<BFTD> but firewire is faster
<Jester45> circuit board is faster
<BFTD> hehe
<Jester45> firewire isnt a Universal
<grazie> BFTD: Oh absolutely....but I'm a mac kinda guy
<maxamillion> BFTD: firewire-800 is faster, but i challenge you to find a device that uses it .... firewire-400 transfers at 400mb/s and usb2.0 transfers at 420mb/s
<BFTD> grazie, they don't have firewire's on macs?
<BFTD> maxamillion, true true
<grazie> BFTD: Mac's have had firewire for donkeys years!
<maxamillion> grazie: its not "slow" but that's all an opinion ... i think usb pen drive would actually boot faster than a cd-rom, but i could be wrong
<BFTD> maxamillion, your right, I have puppy on a flashdrive and it boots up 3X faster then a CD
<grazie> BFTD: but no cheap portable fw device yet that I know of
<grazie> BFTD: but no usb2 on my Mac
<maxamillion> BFTD: w00t! .... i love being right
<maxamillion> grazie: it a g3?
<grazie> g4
<maxamillion> grazie: no usb2.0 on a g4?
<maxamillion> interesting
<Jester45> whats usb 1 ? 80mb/s
<BFTD> haha
<maxamillion> grazie: wait ... why you getting knoppix if you are on ppc?
<BFTD> USB1 is like 6MB/s
<grazie> prolly get a card...but not thought about looking...until now
<grazie> used knoppix  on x86 machine
<Jester45> usb drives will boot faster becuase they dont search on a disc or data and the transfer rates are about the same
<maxamillion> USB1 will do 1.5Mbps "low-speed" and 12Mbps "full-speed"
<maxamillion> grazie: ah, ok
* maxamillion is sad that ubuntu is dropping powerpc
<grazie> k3b appears to have hung...defeated - I'm going to have to boot XP and use Nero :(  .... I  did try
* Jester45 is happy more time devoted to xubuntu and x86
<BFTD> maxamillion, wait Mbps?
<maxamillion> especially with the new 64-bit dual core powerpc chip that is faster than the intel core2 and uses less energy per clock
<grazie> maxamillion: not as sad as me!
<maxamillion> BFTD: mega-bit per secong
<maxamillion> second*
<Jester45> BFTD: megabytes per second
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> what he said
<maxamillion> grazie: i actually got rid of my iBookG4 to pay for text books
<BFTD> maxamillion, I know what it is, but thats super slow...like 1200 KB/s
<maxamillion> Jester45: no, Mega-Bit ... not byte
<maxamillion> 1 byte = 8 bits
<Jester45> yea i know
<Jester45> l
<neozen> ..max: they are?
<Jester45> like internet connection speed
<neozen> grazie: all you want is a burning program right?
<Jester45> BFTD: thats more of 1800kb/s ish
<maxamillion> BFTD: yeah .... usb1 was mainly made to replace parallel ports and it is faster
<neozen> grazie: sudo aptitude install graveman
<Jester45> WAY faster than parallel
* BFTD is testing it out
<grazie> neozen: a 100% reliable burning prog yes
<neozen> I've had great luck w/ that one
<neozen> ...runs very fast
<neozen> ....there's a few issues w/ it... (disk sizes might be reported improperly)
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> well
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah, they said it will become "community driven" but no longer "officially supported" which is STUPID because big business with big servers run IBM POWER series processors or Xserver G5s ... etc
* neozen nods
<BFTD> USB 1.1 is coping stuff at about 1200 KB/s
<BFTD> USB 2.0 is doing it at about 18 MB/s
<grazie> neozen: got graveman...i like it a lot....I recommend it!....but having bother erasing/writing cd-rw
<neozen> ...and all of us people who have a few decrepit macs around who want an OS we can _understand_ will be out of luck I suppose
<Jester45> how do i make the output of a comamnd the input of a 2nd command
<neozen> I keep a quadra 800 in the corner
<neozen> |
<neozen> jester use pipe
<maxamillion> neozen: no, they will just have to run debian ;)
<Jester45> example please?
<neozen> command1 | command2
<Jester45> thnks im now
<grazie> neozen: gentoo is great...if you don't mind compiling everthing from source...and a lot of waiting!
<neozen> heh
<neozen> I have lots of older hardware
<neozen> ...no gentoo
<neozen> ........
<neozen> anyone mess w/ fedoracore6?
<BFTD> I'm on FC6
<neozen> how's the learning curve going from ubuntu?
<neozen> (last redhat product I messed with was RedHat 5.2 ::shudders)
<neozen> .....*xubuntu
<grazie> neozen: you don't want FC on a Mac
<neozen> no
<neozen> this will be on a somewhat modern dell
<neozen> 1.5ghz processor
<neozen> 512 ram
<neozen> ati card
<grazie> do like fc really, but if I did it seems load more hassle installing
* neozen nods
<grazie> s/do/don't/
<neozen> yeah... since I'm going to be using the box as a server
<neozen> main focus is security
<grazie> k
<neozen> w/ usability a VERY close second
<neozen> s/usability/ease of install, recovery, administration/
<grazie> neozen: you putting a gui on a server?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> possibly
<grazie> tut tut
<neozen> ....if for no other reason then to learn how things are done w/in redhad
<neozen> *redhat
<neozen> yes... I know gui on a server is moronic
<neozen> ...but it will be a personal server
<maxamillion> neozen: wait, you want a secure personal server with a GUI?
<neozen> kinda oxymoronic isn't it
<maxamillion> neozen: not at all, i run Xubuntu desktop install with apache and such installed ontop of it at the test server here in the office
* neozen nods
<neozen> thing is... I already know xubuntu
<Jester45> i have a gui server
<neozen> ...I don't know redhat
<neozen> .....and think I should
<Jester45> its easier for me to turn on x and the moniter to do stuff with it
<maxamillion> neozen: we use fedora core, ubuntu, debian, and suse as production servers (i am a student sys tech at an university so depending were you are depends on what distro the admin chose)
<neozen> considering how widespread its usage is in the professional area
* neozen nods
<Jester45> then turn x off and its high preformance again
<neozen> heh
<Jester45> maxamillion: what uni? country?
<neozen> my uni is way too attached to microsoft
<maxamillion> neozen: fedora core is the main web server, the digital repository for the library is suse, the test server i setup is xubuntu, over in the digital forensics department they have a blade setup with different blades running a combo of fc, suse, ubuntu, and debian
<maxamillion> Jester45: USA ... SHSU in Texas
<maxamillion> Jester45: www.shsu.edu
<Jester45> too far for me to go there
<maxamillion> Jester45: that's the home page... that runs on a fc6 box
<neozen> heh
<Jester45> im going to go to SEMO southeastmissouri
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I'm @ DePaul in chicago
<Jester45> lol?
<Jester45> is that the art school?
<neozen> (seems fun to say)
<neozen> ...heh
<neozen> well they do have a large art dept
<Jester45> semo? funny
<neozen> and a notoriously strict theatre school
<neozen> ...but a very excellent comp sci program as well
<maxamillion> our main admin over the whole campus won some hacking thing at DefCon 2 years in a row, i wish the guy taught classes .... he's a mad man, but our network is locked down :)
<neozen> ...once you find the decent prof's that it
<neozen> *is
<maxamillion> my university isn't extremely well known for comp sci, but there are 2 profs here who are and i have taken every class from them that i can
<maxamillion> i think its like that at most State universities
* neozen nods
<Jester45> i might go to a committy college first for the basic stuff to save money then go to SEMO
<maxamillion> they have to employ a couple well known ones to get grants and such but then they need to fill a staff roster too
<maxamillion> atleast that is my take on it ... i could be wrong
<maxamillion> actually ... lets move this to #xubuntu-offtopic if we could please
<neozen> heh
<neozen> no worries...
<neozen> I'm just killing time w/ conversation until someone comes in and asks for help w/ something I know about
* maxamillion waits for people to join #xubuntu-offtopic so he can continue chatting ....
<maxamillion> neozen: me too :)
<maxamillion> neozen: but technically i am supposed to keep the channel "on topic"
<neozen> I hear you
* neozen pokes @ gaim
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> but at the same time i'm not going to run around banning everyone who talks off topic in here because we don't have enough traffic to justify it
<Jester45> OMG
<maxamillion> ?
<Jester45> thats what i told somerville
<Jester45> he banned me for offtopic chat
<Jester45> theres only 75 people and 4 of the them are active in here
<Jester45> if somone comes in i try to help
<maxamillion> Jester45: well if it was during a busy time of day and there was someone requesting help, i would ban as well
<Jester45> and if traffic starts up i will talk in offtopic
<neozen> .....here's a question
<maxamillion> neozen: shoot
<Jester45> im in there now but nobody talks there they talk in here
<neozen> ...more general linux stuff but..... today linux froze ... hard.... how do I check out what the kernel was doing just before the freeze happened upon hard booting the machine?
<Jester45> the klogd
<maxamillion> bingo
<neozen> ok
<neozen> where... and how
<Jester45> not sure
<Jester45> its a log file
<neozen> I'd settle for a link
<neozen> to a resource somewhere
<grazie> ++
<neozen> ...I've noticed its happened once or twice when I switch from ac to battery
<Jester45> !klog
<ubotu> klog: KDE ham radio logging program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2.1 (edgy), package size 168 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Jester45> !klogd
<ubotu> klogd: Kernel Logging Daemon. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.1-18ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 140 kB
<neozen> so if I reboot the machine .... it won't scrap the old log just by booting into the machine?
<maxamillion> neozen: sounds like an acpi issue (which are unfortunately popular)
<neozen> heh
<neozen> I use whatever packages for acpi came w/ xubuntu 6.06.1 ..and gnome-power-manager from the repositories
<neozen> ...its a thinkpad r60
<Jester45> do you gus know how i can scan my windos machine from my linux machine? i mean scan for open ports
<Jester45> i wanna make sure its safe
<neozen> nmap
<maxamillion> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> neozen: sorry ... i just like using the bot
<neozen> heh first time I've seen it used
<maxamillion> ;)
<Jester45> really?
<Jester45> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maxamillion> "all-knowing" being a fluid concept
<Jester45> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> my fav
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> that's mine
<neozen> lol
<neozen> all-knowing always is
<neozen> !libmad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> ooo
<neozen> ....been poking @ compiling vlc 0.8.6 lately
<neozen> ...keeps complaining about lack of libmad and ffmpeg...
<neozen> even though both are present
<neozen> oh well
<neozen> I've switched to mplayer anyway
<Jester45> Fetched 719954kB in 1m 18s (9230.17kB/s)
<Jester45> owned
<pieman> hey. does anyone know what xfce4 uses to set the desktop wallpaper? i know you can set it with desktop preferences. but what command does it use? i am trying to make a thunar custom action so if i right click on a photo i can select set as desktop background..
<neozen> xfdesktop I think
<Jester45> man xfdesktop
<pieman> i did.. nothing
<pieman> about it
<neozen> ..........gar
<neozen> a lot of xfce thingies are like that
<neozen> .....I've been wondering how to set the title of a window from within a shell script for awhile
<neozen> s/window/terminal window/
<pieman> took me forever just to find the command to desktop preferences its self..
<neozen> yeah I didn't find the system menu easy to browse at all
<neozen> ...just has include system....
<neozen> ..and where's that?
* neozen grins
<Jester45> its in /usr/share/applications
* neozen blinks
<neozen> ::turns head to the side::
<neozen> ...interesting
<neozen> ...thankee
<Nanoer> hey how do i turn the screensaver thing that comes when you leave the computer for 2 hours?
<Nanoer> like how do i take it off
<neozen> xflock4
<neozen> oh
* maxamillion is at home now
<neozen> you mean turn the screensaver off?
<Nanoer> yeah
<Nanoer> it shows this log in screen
<Nanoer> that says screensaver
<neozen> settings->settings manager
<neozen> then look for screensaver
<grazie> neozen: I think I stropped using gentoo (for a while) 'cos of the hassle getting vlc to build correctly
<maxamillion> Nanoer: So when you log in it pops up a screen that says "screensaver"?
<Nanoer> no
<Nanoer> when i'm logged in
<Nanoer> and i leave for like 2 hours
<Nanoer> then i come back
<Nanoer> it shows this screen that says screensaver and makes me log in again
<neozen> I think he's just talking about xscreensaver asking for his password
<maxamillion> Nanoer: oh, you just don't want it password protected
<maxamillion> neozen: yes, i believe so
<Nanoer> yea
<neozen> like I said...... I live in a vlc-free universe now
<neozen> ....all hail mplayer
<grazie> oh I like vlc....I just don't like building it
<neozen> ..it compiles from source...... (displaying a metric sh*t-load of compiler warnings along the way).... but... it just works
* Jester45 hails King Mplayer and the Queen Mencoder
<neozen> I cannot say the same thing for vlc 0.8.6
<grazie> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<maxamillion> Nanoer: Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Screensaver and uncheck the "lock screen after <time>
<maxamillion> "*
<neozen> and another question max
<neozen> ...as long as you're here
<maxamillion> shoot
<maxamillion> :)
<neozen> is it possible to streamline the hibernation process
<neozen> ...mine seems to be taking about a minute to fully hibernate
<neozen> might even be as much as 2 min
<grazie> neozen: how big is your swap file?
<maxamillion> neozen: honestly that is something i wouldn't know how to do .... hibernation support has been hit or miss in my experience
<neozen> same size as my ram
<neozen> 1024mb
<maxamillion> hmmm
<grazie> neozen: double it and then some!
* neozen blinks
<neozen> ...you've got to be kidding
<neozen> .....it never even gets used during normal operation
<neozen> (aside from hibernating)
<grazie> i don't use it, but wouldn't bother even if I had a laptop
<maxamillion> grazie: you think double it? ... i would think it just needs to be the size of the ram
<Jester45> i got 2gb ram and 5 swap
<neozen> well.... under windows it was blazingly fast
<maxamillion> Jester45: not bad ... i have 1gb ram 2gb swap
* Jester45 does not touch his swap
<neozen> ....about 15 seconds from poking the button to complete power down
<grazie> from what I've read yes
<neozen> I'd expect similar response w/ linux
<neozen> ..apparently I shouldn't
<Jester45> i choose the remove power cord button
<neozen> LOL
<grazie> I'm sure it will improve over time...like everthing
<neozen> when it came to windows back in the day
<maxamillion> neozen: i generally keep it as a rule of thumb to have my swap 2X the size of my ram, but i didn't think that would be such an issue with the hibernation (then again, i didn't think ubuntu would release a kernel update that would frag 40% of users installations either)
<neozen> ......so did I
<Nanoer> how do i unzip stuff after i download it?
<maxamillion> Nanoer: right click and "extract"
<neozen> ......frag user's installations..... wha?
<Jester45> right click and press exract here
<Nanoer> ok thanks
<maxamillion> Nanoer: wait, what kind of archive is it?
<Nanoer> \
<Nanoer> gar something
<neozen> ....gar?
<Jester45> tar?
<maxamillion> Nanoer: yeah, then just right click
* maxamillion assumes tar.gz
<neozen> me no know gar
<Jester45> tar.gz
<neozen> ah
<grazie> 
<maxamillion> lol
<Nanoer> lol
<Nanoer> i need sleep
<Nanoer> xd
<Nanoer> bye
<maxamillion> laters
<neozen> yes...... yes you do
* maxamillion enjoys caffeine, sleep makes you miss things :P
<neozen> .....I remember there was a distro back in the day that upon fresh installation ... would open an irc chatroom for support as the first thing
<neozen> ...damned if I could remember which one
<Jester45> thats not a good idea
* neozen shrugs
<neozen> ....they paid moderators...
<Jester45> to me thats saying "we cant make a good distro so heres all the support your gonna need"
<neozen> seemed very helpful at the time
* neozen smiles
<Jester45> *ubuntu is more like here you go have fun or and if you need help you can come here or here or here
<maxamillion> Jester45: well we are making a Welcome Center to try and answer common questions with quick documentation upon the live cd session or first login of a fresh install for new users
<neozen> I do so love the ubuntu forums though
<neozen> ...every issue I've ever had.... has already been resolved there
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah, i enjoy them .... to a point
<maxamillion> neozen: the whole "ubuntu should do this because windows does" and "zomg ubuntu vs. windows" ... etc. annoy the shit out of me
<maxamillion> eerrr ...
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> !language | maxamillion
<neozen> ?????
<maxamillion> !language > maxamillion
<Jester45> maxamillion: thats still not a help center a faq would be nice for new users
<grazie> also same question gets ask over and over on the forums..but what do you do?
<neozen> yeah
<Jester45> haha
<neozen> .....there should be some kind of forum level mallet-implementation for that
<Jester45> removed the language bounding
<neozen> yes.... something on-disk would be priceless
<neozen> ...especially for people unable to get net up and running out of the box
<neozen> (rare w/ *ubuntu ....but still possible)
<maxamillion> neozen: hence the welcome center :) ... lemme get you a link
<neozen> ....my card worked out of the box
<neozen> ..all of the hardware did actually
<maxamillion> neozen: http://welcome.sheep.art.pl/Xubuntu_Welcome_Centre
<neozen> nICE
<maxamillion> neozen: that is the wiki that one of the project members setup ... he themed the wiki to look like the UI of the welcome center itself
<neozen> ...I'll be passing this around @ linux group tonight
<neozen> ...expect hits
<maxamillion> :D
<maxamillion> neozen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications/Feisty/XubuntuWelcomeCenter?highlight=%28xubuntu%29%7C%28center%29%7C%28welcome%29
<maxamillion> neozen: that is our wiki entry for the spec ....
<neozen> I'm getting a little tired of answering basic questions
<maxamillion> neozen: hopefully it will make it into feisty
<maxamillion> neozen: amen
<neozen> (was the first person in my group to use xubuntu)
<maxamillion> neozen: and it will even launch applications from links to demo them
<neozen> ...and now I've converted about 3 others
<maxamillion> nice!
<Jester45> my only problem was the sound card, hehe it was a modem/sound card the sound card just stuck in a pci slot (no connecters) and the modem sent all the sounds to it
<maxamillion> i made my way to xubuntu because i was a debian+xfce user
<neozen> my one complaint about xubuntu is the movie player and the lack of a firefox2 package in the dapper repositories
<neozen> .....I'm wary of switching to edgy as I've noticed that keyboard shortcuts have ceased to work
<neozen> ..and I use them to quickly start applications constantly
<maxamillion> neozen: the movie player was fixed in edgy ... replaced with gxine, and firefox2 wasn't included in dapper at all (i think there might be a backport of it though)
<Jester45> no backport
<maxamillion> neozen: you can customize the keyboard shortcuts
<maxamillion> Jester45: ah, thanks :)
<neozen> yes
<neozen> I know you can customize them
<neozen> same place as in dapper
<neozen> ...but they don't seem to work
<maxamillion> oh :(
<neozen> .....you can type in the command
<neozen> ...and key in the shortcut
<neozen> ...but when you hit the shortcut
<neozen> ...the app doesn't open
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> that's no good
<neozen> yes
<neozen> it is not good indeed
<neozen> should I file a bug report?
<maxamillion> hopefully all of that will be gone with feisty since it will include the xfce4.4 stable release
<maxamillion> neozen: sure
<neozen> .....there's a _stable_ release in feisty?
* neozen drools
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> neozen: yup ... xfce4.4 was released stable about a week or so ago and will be in feisty
<neozen> .....don't suppose there's a backport
<maxamillion> neozen: http://www.xfce.org/about/tour?PHPSESSID=41cb19b0a556f14886f0c4c9fd24405d <---notice how closely their tour looks like xubuntu ;)
* neozen has grown used to repositories
<neozen> and also... as jester said
<neozen> there's no backport of firefox2
<neozen> ...I ended up going out on the net and snagging a shellscript that did the job
<neozen> but still..... arg
<Jester45> there isnt a planned backport of xfce from feisty to edgy
<neozen> awwwwwww
<maxamillion> yeah
<neozen> lts my arse
* neozen grins
<Jester45> wasnt sure if somebody said that
<maxamillion> lol
<neozen> I've always interpreted "support" .... new stuff will be made available
<neozen> *as new...
<neozen> when's feisty out again?
<maxamillion> neozen: late april
<neozen> gar
<neozen> that's far away
<maxamillion> neozen: support to them is "we will make sure it is updated for security purposes for <blah amount of time>"
<neozen> ..................grrr
<maxamillion> i know ...
<neozen> anyone else in here use xubuntu dapper and successfully migrated to 4.4 using their installer?
* neozen looks around hopefully
<neozen> ...also...
<neozen> under edgy
<neozen> I've encountered an interesting issue w/ brightness
<neozen> ...i can turn it down...
<neozen> but when i attempt to turn it back up...
<neozen> screen goes black
<maxamillion> neozen: really?
<maxamillion> neozen: that's strange
<neozen> yes
<neozen> indeed it is
<neozen> ....and this... is on a thinkpad
<neozen> ..not exactly a linux-unfriendly platform
<neozen> ::shrugs::
<neozen> ..thus... I live in dapper
<maxamillion> also ... another thing to keep in mind is that Xubuntu is community based so the only thing we get from Canonical/Ubuntu is support in the way of being recognized as an official branch, allowance to add packages/metapackages to the repository (as long as a core dev or a MOTU will sponsor them) and hosting of our website on their servers
<neozen> hey... even the hosting is kind of....... lacking
<maxamillion> and access to their repositories in order to base our distro off their ubuntu-base package
<neozen> ...the image mirrors are slow to the us
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah ... those are all hosted my volunteers
<neozen> we've actually hosted a local one on our campus just so that it doesn't creep
<neozen> crooked IT people are nice
<maxamillion> neozen: we are working on that slowly, but people don't want to host a distro that doesn't have a user base ... so we are trying to make it more popular and work our way through the social red tape
<maxamillion> lol ... nice
<neozen> gotcha
<maxamillion> we are also in the process of fixing the website ... the CSS is jacked
<neozen> 30 million users screaming for hosting can't be wrong
<maxamillion> amen
<neozen> ...i just dig xubuntu because its so fast
<neozen> ...though I suppose any distro would be ok
<neozen> ...and it doesn't seem so ....... full of kindler, gentler stuff I don't need
<maxamillion> yeah ... my work machine is an Athlon64 X2 4600+ w/ 2gb ddr2 ram and a nvidia 7900 gtx and i run xubuntu on it just because i prefer xfce and ubuntu makes life on the desktop easier than debian
<maxamillion> my home machine isn't as impressive, but its a trooper and sports xubuntu as well
<neozen> meh
<neozen> ..the most impressive thing about this lappy is its 1gb of ram
<neozen> ...and that its hardware is fully supported in the ubuntu kernels
<maxamillion> and the laptop i am issued at work is a clunker so it reaps the benefits of xubuntu 3 fold
<maxamillion> that is always a plus
<neozen> yes... it is
<neozen> ...it REALLY is
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> i wish we had a linux group here at my campus ... even though our whole campus is hidden behind linux boxes, everything internal is windows based and i am a horrible minority
<Jester45> anyoner here know of hydra?
<maxamillion> never heard of it
<neozen> lol
<neozen> that is sad
<Jester45> googling doesnt show much becuase ofa project named hydra that uses debian for somthing
<neozen> go find a faculty member who'd be fine with the label of 'faculty advisor' and would be cool w/ helping to slice through red-tape concerning fundage for events/ rental of rooms
<neozen> ..and just start posting flyers
<neozen> ...have regular meetings
<neozen> ....its the college student way ::grins::
<neozen> its how ours was founded
<maxamillion> neozen: well, we have a computer science group ... that's close-ish
<neozen> ...........meh
<neozen> we have one of those.....
<neozen> on the whole they're elitist .........#@$
* neozen grins
<Jester45> im in a group of windows users
<neozen> oh well
<maxamillion> one of my profs says that is because computer science students all know that they are the smartest computer scientist to have ever touched a computer
<Jester45> and i say? what reboot? acting slow? viruses? system restore?
<maxamillion> lol
<neozen> heh
<Jester45> kinda seems like a lot of work for games
<Jester45> when you could use wine
<neozen> has anyone poked at the stable version of xfce in xubuntu
<neozen> ..ie... getting it to install/run?
<cellofellow> Feisty is cool.
<neozen> yeah how's that hurd2 image working?
<maxamillion> heh .... icewm vista theme ... http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2007021220213hj0.png
<neozen> lol
<maxamillion> neozen: hurd or herd? ... they are very different things ;)
<neozen> yes
<neozen> it might be herd
<neozen> ...hurd is the gnu kernel in progress right?
<neozen> ...or is it the other way around?
<Jester45> xubuntu is herd
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah, that's right
<drx0drx-xubuntu> hello, can anyone help me get sound working?
<neozen> max: I prefer the neutronium xfce theme in combination w/ linsta-black-plastic
<maxamillion> neozen: hurd is interesting in concept, but i don't know if it will ever function well in implementation ... i've tried booting it on a number of machines and the kernel always freaks out
<maxamillion> neozen: ??
<neozen> heh.. just a sec
<maxamillion> drx0drx-xubuntu: uhmmm... we can try
<neozen> ...screenshot on the way
<maxamillion> neozen: awesome :)
<cellofellow> maxamillion: I like Linux's one-piece kernel better than Hurd's Mach-based microkernel anyways.
<drx0drx-xubuntu> i used to have sound but it doesn't work anymore.  I tried known working headphones and new speakers
<drx0drx-xubuntu> I made sure the not symbol is off
<maxamillion> cellofellow: me too, i could see there being more issues in the mach-based approach
<drx0drx-xubuntu> I'm playing fables_01_01_aesop.spx in sound recorder but I can't hear anything
<cellofellow> maybe you need to turn up the volume.
<cellofellow> sometimes that happens
<maxamillion> drx0drx-xubuntu: right click one of your panels, click "add new item", then scroll down and select "volume control" ... then click the little speaker icon that shows up and make sure your levels are set right
<drx0drx-xubuntu> volume is up full
<drx0drx-xubuntu> PCM volume & CD volume are FULL
<drx0drx-xubuntu> right click d/n do anything
<cellofellow> open alsamixer in a terminal
<drx0drx-xubuntu> this used to work & I haven't even updated Ubuntu recently
<neozen> max: http://neozen.no-ip.info/ss.png
<neozen> ...neutronium took a bit of futzing to get forms to be right in firefox
<neozen> but I just followed the instructions
<neozen> ...and they work now
<neozen> oh ... and correction
<neozen> neutronium is a gtk2 theme
<neozen> ...not an xfce theme
<drx0drx-xubuntu> okay, now it just started playing but it's really really quiet and you can't hear it really
<cellofellow> I like Murrina :)
<drx0drx-xubuntu> both on headphones and on speakers
<maxamillion> neozen: nice
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> dark themes are sexy
<cellofellow> :( everything is up in alsamixer drx0drx-xubuntu ?
<maxamillion> lol ... i stick to the usual ...
<drx0drx-xubuntu> alasmixer?
<cellofellow> Mine's darkish, charcoal and stuff, and green.
<drx0drx-xubuntu> alsa mixer, yes, got it turned up full blast!
<drx0drx-xubuntu> but it sounds like it's in the next room with the door closed
<cellofellow> drx0drx-xubuntu: open a terminal and run `alsamixer`.
<drx0drx-xubuntu> I'm in it now
<neozen> hmmmmm
<cellofellow> hmm
<drx0drx-xubuntu> and it used to be fine
<neozen> ....what kind of audio card?
<cellofellow> sound card make and model?
<drx0drx-xubuntu> on-board Realtek on Asus P5LD2
<neozen> asus ..... :shudders::
<drx0drx-xubuntu> we don't like asus?
<neozen> lol
<neozen> no
<neozen> me don't like asus
<drx0drx-xubuntu> oh like Intel is so much better
<neozen> .....linux probably likes it just fine
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I honestly couldn't care... as long as it works
<maxamillion> neozen: http://www.swooh.com/~adam/homeXubuntuEdgy.png
* neozen grins
<drx0drx-xubuntu> Intel once told me to buy another CPU just to update by BIOS so my dual core CPU would work, oh yeah right
<drx0drx-xubuntu> so, any ideas why my sound sounds submerged?
<cellofellow> Mine's a Yamaha who-knows. It has basic 1/8inch speaker, line and mic jacks.
<cellofellow> neozen: http://mellowcellofellow.homelinux.net/screenshots
<evilmegaman> Hey, xubuntu doesn't have xfce 4.4 final yet does it?
<neozen> no
<neozen> feisty fawn will
<maxamillion> evilmegaman: no, it will in feisty
<drx0drx-xubuntu> ok progress, now the headphones sound fine
<maxamillion> cellofellow: bad link
<drx0drx-xubuntu> but the external JBL Creature 2 speakers still suck
<cellofellow> oops. googlepages.com instead
<maxamillion> cellofellow: actually looks like your server is down on my end
<neozen> yeah
<evilmegaman> maxamillion: thanks :)
<neozen> ...the speakers aren't good in this thinkpad either
<cellofellow> http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/screenshots
<neozen> .....but I didn't buy it for the speakers
<neozen> ...i bought it for the noise-free headphone jack
* neozen grins
<maxamillion> evilmegaman: no problem, there also isn't currently a plan for a backport to edgy, so it looks like we will just be having to upgrade in order to have 4.4-stable
<neozen> meh
<grazie> at last i've done a successful burn...but I had to use nero.......
<drx0drx-xubuntu> any ideas?
<maxamillion> jeebus it is effing cold in my loft!!!
<neozen> ...I'm tempted to just whack out xubuntu-desktop on the lappy.. and attempt to install xfce 4.4stable from the installers on their site
<maxamillion> drx0drx-xubuntu: not off the top of my head .... sound in ubuntu seems to confuse me because when i run things like "alsa-config" (or whatever that command is) it claims the command doesn't exist (even when i installed the alsa apps package)
<cellofellow> for me it either works or doesn't. I've never configured anything.
<maxamillion> drx0drx-xubuntu: you could try "sudo aptitude install alsamixergui" and then run the command and see if there is an option in there that might help
<drx0drx-xubuntu> i'm wondering if the volume controls on the Creature 2 speaker system don't support LInux?
<drx0drx-xubuntu> (I would think this would be system independent)
<maxamillion> drx0drx-xubuntu: i would too
<cellofellow> my speakers have a volume nob, but that's the build in amplifier.
<neozen> .....
<neozen> use the knob dude
<maxamillion> lol
<drx0drx-xubuntu> i keep hitting + on the dome tweeter but no change
* neozen blinks
<neozen> ....speakers are getting waaaay too complicated when you have to worry if your OS has support for them
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> so true
<drx0drx-xubuntu> I'm going to try (evil inserted for audience) Vista and see if same is true.
<maxamillion> i got lucky at the office actually because i was given this really nice surround sound set (because we like to listen to music while we code) and xubuntu was just like "oh, speakers ... cool" and they work
<cellofellow> brb...
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> nice
<neozen> what were they incidently?
<drx0drx-xubuntu> oh, and speaking of ASUS, they told me they don't support Vista and they don't even have it yet even tho they have the drivers on their site... yeah right.
<mpmc> Hi, I seem to be having issues installing Xubuntu 6.10, I'm using an Nvidia PCI graphics card, On the previous versions (both Ubuntu / Xubuntu, I had to edit the Xserver conf so it would find my card, But the 6.10 installation script doesn't seem to allow me to do this, It instead hangs on 'fsck check...
<neozen> LOL
<neozen> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<drx0drx-xubuntu> mute as can be
<mpmc> Anyone have any ideas?
<neozen> hmmmmm
<neozen> ....go w/ dapper?
<mpmc> I can upgrade via the internet, but I have downloaded & burned the CD.
* neozen nods
<drx0drx-xubuntu> I have 6.10
<neozen> alright
<neozen> ...sorry.... that was a cop-out answer
<maxamillion> neozen: i have no clue what brand they are ... :/
<mpmc> How would I go about upgrading 6.06 to 6.10 via the CD.
<neozen> ....oi
<neozen> ...you wouldn't
<neozen> to my knowledge
<maxamillion> mpmc: can't be done
<neozen> ...did you separate your /home?
<neozen> ie... is /home in another partition?
<drx0drx-xubuntu> ok, now it's playing really softly
<neozen> (they should REALLY make that an option in the installer)
<neozen> ie... 2-5gb root... and the rest for home
<mpmc> maxamillion: I just want to upgrade, but for some reason the installation doesn't find my PCI graphics card.
<drx0drx-xubuntu> I think the speakers are defective, the headphones are OK
<drx0drx-xubuntu> thanks
<maxamillion> neozen: it would confuse new users ... if you want to do it, use the manual partition editor ;)
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I know
<maxamillion> neozen: because if you come from a windows background ... /root and /home will raise a red flag of doom
<neozen> ...I just do it so often I harken for an automatic option
<neozen> (provide simple messages)
<neozen> /root for the os
<neozen> /home for all your stuff
<maxamillion> mpmc: you can't upgrade from a cd-rom because it would only upgrade the packages available on the cd-rom and anything you have installed since the original installation would then have broken dependencies
<neozen> VERY BROKEN
<maxamillion> ;)
<mpmc> maxamillion: Yeah, I thought that would be the problem
<grazie> actually I don't like suse, but the installer is excellent for partition config
<cellofellow> maxamillion: actually, I think you could upgrade from the CD if you had the online stuff available as fallback.
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, i will agree ... but so is fc's
<grazie> yes. shame about everthing else
<maxamillion> cellofellow: hrmmm.... i still think you would break a dependency somewhere
<mpmc> Why can't they include finding PCI graphics cards in the installation, I don't know..
<maxamillion> grazie: well, debian has never been stellar at a friendly installer (until the past 8 months or so) so ubuntu didn't have a whole lot to work with
<cellofellow> maxamillion: nah. I've a DVD to install stuff from, but I don't use it much. Apt is usually downloading things instead.
<mpmc> Oh well, Another 1.30 hours waiting for the upgrade.
<maxamillion> mpmc: open a terminal and type "lspci | grep nvidia" and tell me if anything displays from that command
<mpmc> maxamillion: nothing.
<mpmc> I'm using 'nv'
<maxamillion> mpmc: shouldn't matter for that command ...
<cellofellow> maxamillion: whole point of DVD is that it's a bit faster than DSL. :) So, upgrading from a CD with repos as backup should work fine. Apt is smart enough to install the newest version of everything it finds.
<maxamillion> mpmc: did you install the nvidia-glx package?
<grazie> mpmc: how about 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<mpmc> maxamillion: No I didn't there isn't much point if I'm upgrading...
<maxamillion> cellofellow: right, but the newer version will always be in the repos if trying to upgrade with a release image of edgy
<cellofellow> how bout just lspci and looking through it manually? it's not that long.
<maxamillion> mpmc: yeah there is, that package isn't included by default in edgy either
<maxamillion> mpmc: that package will probably never be included default
<cellofellow> maxamillion: true. well, sort of. I still install things occasionally from DVD. Like Subversion last week.
<mpmc> maxamillion: Yeah, I can just install it after I upgrade & edit the xconf.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: interesting .... maybe subversion hasn't released a new version since the edgy freeze
<maxamillion> mpmc: right ... and then run "sudo nvidia-settings" and make your linux life easier ;)
<neozen> mpmc ...1.3 hours?
<maxamillion> oh wow ... the nvidia-settings in the 9xxx series package is sooooo much nicer than the 8xxx series package
<maxamillion> they need to hurry that up for 64-bit users
<mpmc> I tried freespire, Really hated it, Wouldn't find my Wireless card at all & I couldn't  access my USB drive.. huh, Ubuntu perfectly fine...
<mpmc> Felt like a bad fedora core :P
<neozen> freespire?
<neozen> !freespire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freespire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mpmc> google it
* neozen tickles the bot
<maxamillion> mpmc: yeah ... lin/freespire are both being based on ubuntu on their next release
<maxamillion> neozen: www.freespire.org
<neozen> lol
<mpmc> I couldn't believe how nasty it was !
<maxamillion> mpmc: yeah ... i think it was based on debian sarge (which is pushing 4 years of age if my memory serves me right)
<mpmc> It felt like fedora core to me...
<neozen> heh
<mpmc> I havem't been using Linux long, about 8 months... I just can't decide what OS to use...
<maxamillion> mpmc: Ubuntu is a good place to start, Xubuntu is a good place to stay
<mpmc> I'm Duel booting XP, which I'm getting sick of :P
<maxamillion> Ubuntu is a little too automated for my taste and gnome is a tad too bloated, Xubuntu is juuuust right ;)
<cellofellow> hehe, Duel Booting. Funny. :)
<grazie> bang
* neozen grins
<cellofellow> XP is dead!
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i have to at work because sometimes i have to code for windows machines :(
<neozen> round one .... FIGHT!
<milkii> could someone help me with configuring xubuntu for ati :/ it just keeps annoying me
<neozen> .....hmm
<maxamillion> neozen: no fighting
<neozen> yeah... I might be able to help ye milkii
<maxamillion> milkii: oh goodness, this could take a while .... what ati card do you have?
<neozen> what kind of ati?
<neozen> ...lol
<cellofellow> maxamillion: Duel Booting, get it? Like Texas gunslingers.
<milkii> i have a x800 gto
<neozen> all yours max
<neozen> I'm a radeon support kind of guy
<milkii> ^^
<neozen> as in one radeon
<milkii> well its radeon isnt it
<mpmc> maxamillion: Ubuntu was my first try of linux.. felt bloated.... I tried Xubuntu and loved it.. very fast & easy to user...
<milkii> ya
<neozen> ...the ancient one
<neozen> ...thats in my server
<milkii> the x800
<neozen> .... that's right.... a server w/ a nice graphics card
<cellofellow> since when did servers need accelerated graphics cards?
<mpmc> Damn sorry about my spellings, It's is 2.45am after all..
<neozen> cello: it came w/ the box
<neozen> ...who was I to complain
<neozen> ...and it serves text just fine
* neozen grins
<cellofellow> could always put it in a different box.
<neozen> yeah
<maxamillion> milkii: ok, just a moment ... i have a link that will help
<milkii> ok thank you
<neozen> ....but all the other boxen I have would just slow it down
<neozen> ....it'd be like making a midget suck an elephant through a garden hose
<cellofellow> My server has an old PCI non-accelerated graphics card. Real hunk of junk. I considered taking it out and dual-heading, but decided not to.
<neozen> lol
<grazie> milkii: don't think there are many ati users on this channel. I've got one my mac, but there's no binary dirvers that :(
<cellofellow> nvidia here.
<maxamillion> milkii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190133
<maxamillion> milkii: that should help, if not ... let me know and we can work from there
<cellofellow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mpmc> Ok people, I hate to ask this, but I need an IM Client... I'm not a big fan of gaim, amsn, bitbee, I just want something nice.. :P
<milkii> you mean i cant play with xubuntu <<
<neozen> where does ati stick their model numbers on their boards?
<milkii> thx
<cellofellow> what protocol?
<maxamillion> milkii: actually ... hollow that ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto first
<maxamillion> follow*
<mpmc> cellofellow: MSNP / IRC.
<maxamillion> neozen: no clue
<neozen> mikii... oh but you can!
<milkii> need to get my display working first
<neozen> it works... its just not accelerated
<neozen> ...we'll juice ye up
<cellofellow> mpmc: there's one called Emesene that I use form MSN. I just use XChat or Irssi for IRC and Gajim for GTalk.
<milkii> ^^
<maxamillion> mmmmmm irsssi
<maxamillion> irssi*
<neozen> I use gaim for irc
<neozen> ...seems to work just fine
<maxamillion> it does
<cellofellow> I don't like gaim.
<cellofellow> Bloated for an IM client.
<milkii> ah good link <<
<maxamillion> milkii: which one?
<milkii> the first one
<neozen> it is a little large on the screen real-estate
<cellofellow> prolly the wiki.
* maxamillion hopes so
<maxamillion> i think the wiki is a better link, but i completely forgot about it at first
<milkii> but theres a problem. if i type sudo nano etc/.... i get a blank editor with no text oO
<cellofellow> Gajim as a nice little slim and slick jabber client.
<neozen> not etc/
<mpmc> cellofellow: Emesene, Looks like it will do the job :)
<neozen> you want /etc/
<neozen> ...
<neozen> got that milkii?
<maxamillion> milkii: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" i believe is what you are looking for
<cellofellow> mpmc: I had to compile (no big deal, it's python.) it's not in the repos.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: compile python?
<milkii> yes. i mean i type sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf and it opens a blank editor screen
<cellofellow> maxamillion: well, run make.
<neozen> hmmmm
<maxamillion> milkii: you have to capitalize the X
<maxamillion> cellofellow: lol ... cute
<neozen> nice catch
<maxamillion> :)
* maxamillion has been doing this for years
<cellofellow> UNIX has always had case sensitivity.
<milkii> what is the x <<
<mpmc> cellofellow: Hmm.. Got a deb for Emesene :P
<cellofellow> cool.
<neozen> ..I have noticed one strange thing w/ thunar
<maxamillion> milkii: what?
<mpmc> cellofellow: I was asking you if you had one :P
<neozen> sorts files Capitals first... then lower case....
<cellofellow> milkii: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<neozen> ...and doesn't allow you to rename on fat32
<milkii> ah
<milkii> ...
<cellofellow> mpmc: I think I used checkinstall, let me see.
<milkii> xD
<neozen> ...any way to fix that sort order?
<maxamillion> milkii: oh ... sorry, i didn't specify where the 'X' needed to be
<neozen> ie.... tell thunar to ignore case?
* maxamillion == noob
<milkii> haha no u helped me much i think
<maxamillion> neozen: maybe, but i can't promise anything .... might be in preferences
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah ... i lied, sorry bout that
<neozen> nope
<neozen> preferences is awfully sparse
<cellofellow> mpmc: sorry, no deb file. I must have use make install instead of checkinstall
<cellofellow> actually, no makefile. I think I copied it into /usr/local/* manually
<mpmc> I could really use a Game of cannon fodder, I miss that Amiga! Bloody brother stole it & sold it..
<milkii> thank you for helping me out. ill return in a few minutes :)
<neozen> lol
<neozen> there's got to be an emu out there mpmc
<neozen> just a sec
<neozen> http://www.zophar.net/unix/amiga.html
<neozen> ...there you go
<neozen> ...two
<neozen> *two of them
<mpmc> neozen: : Thanks.. I just need to find the games on the net now... He took the 4000 floppy disks too...
<cellofellow> mpmc: can't remember how I installed emesene, but it works and there are compiled pyc files and apt doesn't know it's there I think.
<grazie> maxamillion: do you know if today's release is herd4 or still herd3?
<mpmc> cellofellow: : Ok...
<cellofellow> dinner time
<maxamillion> grazie: todays release?
<maxamillion> grazie: i do think we skipped herd3 because we were off schedule
<grazie> maxamillion: so we're at herd4?
<maxamillion> grazie: yea
<grazie> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<maxamillion> anyhoo i'm off to dinner ... bbl
<mpmc> So whats everyone doing?
<neozen> leaving class
<neozen> going to linux group
<neozen> going away for a bit all
<Vilhelms> I just installed the latest version of gaim and it won't pick up on my Gtk theme :(
<mpmc> Vilhelms: Have you tried #gaim?
<Vilhelms> Let me try that :)
<Jester45> i think he didnt install the gtk theme plugin
<Jester45> so gaim uses it
<milkii> argh :/ why is installing linux so complicated
<Jester45> its not
<milkii> oh yes it is ^^
<Jester45> what are you installing it on and what cd live or alt
<mpmc> Does not compute.
<Jester45> milkii: i install mine with 6 clicks of the mouse
<milkii> wish i could use mouse
<Jester45> are you useing the alternative cd?
<mpmc> :-!
<milkii> i am
<Jester45> whats making it so hard
<milkii> finally managed to install it but cant boot the display
<Jester45> we might be able to help
<Jester45> are you installing on a mac?
<milkii> nope. amd64
<milkii> have x800 graphics
<mpmc> '
<mpmc> 'Cringe'
<milkii> maximillion gave me some wise tips but it didnt help. maybe i screw the config up alrdy
<jaime_k> Is this the right place for questions?
<Jester45> maybe
<Jester45> depends on the qusetion
<Jester45> mostly its the right place
<Jester45> go head and ask
<jaime_k> I have over a decade experience with BSD unix and Mac management.  I'm wondering how hard it would be to bring Xubuntu workstations with some kind of network booting.
<jaime_k> (Public school.  DHCP server manually configured on Unix system.  Mostly Mac workstations and Mac and Unix servers.)
<deep> IM IN LOVE WITH XFCE! :)
<mpmc> deep: It is great isn't it..
<deep> Ohyes. ^^ I just saw the most amazing screenshot, and i tried dreamlinux today in school. I love it. ^^
<jaime_k> LOL
<jaime_k> I used XFCE in 1998 and liked it a lot back then.  Nice and low overhead, yet more than functional enough.
<jaime_k> Say, anyone know if Xubuntu supports PowerMac G3 systems?  I think I have a few of those.
<deep> Ah, now then, lets see if xfce wants to work. :)
<deep> Ah, have to install some other stuff first, nice. :)
<deep> The ubuntu automation is amazing. (:
<deep> And yes, i am a bit new. ^^ heh
<Jester45> jaime_k: its supports G3s
<Jester45> and its not that hard to setup a netboo
<Jester45> t
<Jester45> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jaime_k> Jester45:  Thanks.  Can it netboot them?
<Jester45> check those
<jaime_k> Very cool.  Thanks
<MightyMountai1> Excuse me, I'm attempting to extract a .tar.bz2 folder onto an SD Card, but when I open Thunar (even as root), the card (it's partitioned) doesn't show itself as an option.  I tried to extract the folder onto my desktop, so I could transfer the files manually, but I encounter an error when attempting to extract the entire folder.  Any suggestions?
<jaime_k> Can netbooting be done without making the server into your main DHCP server?
<Jester45> im not sure
<jaime_k> Thanks for the answer.  I appreciate the time.
<Jester45> np
<Jester45> sorry i dont know more
<jaime_k> School is out of session next week.  Maybe I'll find the time for a test run with those G3s.  :)
<Jester45> xubuntu is pretty flexible
<Jester45> jaime_k: may i ask what school
<jaime_k> Its OK.  The actual REPLY is nice.  Too often I see people in IRC channels that are like large echoing chasms.
<jaime_k> Cairo-Durham CSD in NY.  http://www.cairodurham.org
<jaime_k> I just replaced the web site with a Drupal install during the superbowl.
<Jester45> nice time :) nobody will be on site then
<tripppy> what is min size of a HDD install?
<Jester45> 1gb? maybe
<tripppy> now to find a HDD
<Jester45> jaime_k: would you know what afpovertcp is?
<tripppy> http://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B2GGGL_enAU176&q=afp+over+tcp
<neozen> trippy: for xubuntu I believe it is 2gb
<Jester45> tripppy: might be less im not sure you could use a alternative cd to not install some packages
<tripppy> sweet. so 2.1gig would be ok with a 1GH cpu and 256mb ram?
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> not much room after install
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> the swap partion might be small
<jaime_k> Sorry, AFK.
<jaime_k> Jester45:  Its a Mac filesharing protocol
<neozen> um
<tripppy> ok. ill use a 4.3 gig
<jaime_k> MacOS X, AppleShareIP (for MacOS 9 or lower), and NetATalk (for Unix) can all do it
<neozen> ......um
<neozen> 256 mb ram
<neozen> ....oi
<neozen> u runnin console or gui
<Jester45> 256mb of ram is fine for gui
<jaime_k> Jester45:  Why did you ask about afpovertcp?
<Jester45> just wondering
<Jester45> i hate compling
<Jester45> takes forever
<Jester45> your back!!!
<cellofellow> yes i am :)
<Jester45> i should work on the scripts or the site
<tripppy> i ran the live cd for awhile on my system. works fine
<tripppy> just installing now
<Jester45> thats good
<Jester45> cellofellow: do you only have 1 computer?
<tripppy> when i let the installer erase whole HDD. does it allocate swap partition?
<cellofellow> *I* have only one. The server is sort of mine.
<cellofellow> tripppy: yeah
<Jester45> yes it uses a forumal based on the RAM your have and the HDD space
<cellofellow> *sighs* there's another computer just around the corner PIII with 96MB and Win98. Family keeps complaining it's slow. Sure would like to install Xubuntu but I need two things: A notation program with MIDI capabilities, and a mail client that works with Juno. (Yet to find one. Thunderbird, Sylpheed. Haven't tried Evolution.)
<Jester45> why you need those
<cellofellow> My mom.
<Jester45> you shoudl get more ram
<cellofellow> I know.
<Jester45> it would help alot
<cellofellow> I have a friend, and he's got ram, but I need to get it from him.
<Jester45> wheres the config for ddclient
<cellofellow> actually, the mail client is secondary. What is REALLY needed is the notation program. I've tried Denomo, no MIDI. NoteEdit, KDE and won't playback on ALSA and I have no midi port on this computer. Rosegarden is also KDE and is a sequencer, not a notation program. LilyPond is too unix-y.
<Jester45> im gonna back it up so i dont lose it
<cellofellow> back what up?
<Jester45> ddclient config
<cellofellow> oh, hehe, good idea.
<Jester45> i think thats the name
<cellofellow> yeah
<Jester45> where it at /usr/somthing
<Jester45> or etc
<cellofellow> /etc/ddclient.conf
<Jester45> just found it
<cellofellow> brb again
<El3M3NT> Oh holy shit.
<El3M3NT> Oh only 72 people.
* neozen chuckles
<cellofellow> back again
<cellofellow> I got tired of trasparency so I restarted X without the composting stuff.
<neozen> heh
<neozen> I can deal w/ psudo transparency
<cellofellow> transparent windows. Trying to read a Python eBook and code Python at the same time without dual monitors calls for trasnparency.
<neozen> lol
<neozen> I use two computers and synergy
<neozen> synergy is wonderful
<Jester45> i use 2 moniters
<cellofellow> whatever then. My box can't handle dual monitors unfortunately
<cellofellow> brb I think
<neozen> neither could either of mine
<neozen> ...that's why I use synergy
<neozen> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net
<neozen> ....exodus?
<neozen> well... its time to hop the train home
<neozen> bye all
<Laibsch> Is anybody here using multisync to successfully sync *to* evolution?
<Rymac91> sigh...
<Rymac91> I need help...
<Rymac91> ...again
<Rymac91> when I try to play video's on youtube or google video or anywhere that uses a flash player based player...
<Rymac91> ...the video will freeze constantly or become unresponsive...
<Rymac91> ..why...and is there anyway to fix this?
<Rymac91> -.-''
<Rymac91> s
<Rymac91> opps
<Rymac91> hello?
<Rymac91> anyone?
<tripppy> what a good remtoe desktop app for xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> tripppy: server or client?
<tripppy> hyper_ch, server
<hyper_ch> I use krdc
<tripppy> oh . kewl
<tripppy> thankx
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> hey all, is possible install xubuntu on pentium 100mhz ?
<J_P> Are there some tutorial for this, remember that machine don't boot via CD, only floopy disk
<hyper_ch> J_P: how much ram?
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i am installing xubuntu on my usb 2 gb flash drive ..its asking where will i install my Grub ... hd0 .... where should i install boot loader if im to boot from my flash drive always without a hdd ?
<Gorlist> Morning
<Gorlist> ok quick question :) when I load up Xubuntu it keep opening a blank OpenOffice Writer document...
<Gorlist> I have been suggested its due to automatic session loader - problem is can't find anything in regards to it
<Gorlist> any ideas?
<hyper_ch> close OOo
<hyper_ch> close all other appz you don't want to have auto-started
<hyper_ch> start all appz you do want to have auto-started
<Gorlist> save session, log out?
<hyper_ch> Then Applications --> Quit
<hyper_ch> Check the "save session"
<hyper_ch> and then logout
<Gorlist> right ok will give it ago thanks ;)
<Gorlist> worked thanks
<hyper_ch> Gorlist: do you know how I can make OOo Writer start with a new document already open?
<Gorlist> well
<Gorlist> not sure, I assume I must have opened OOo as a new document, left it run and closed down saving session
<Gorlist> so everytime i reloaded it came up with new document
<hyper_ch> it doesn't behave like that for me :(
<Gorlist> very strange - if you save a session does it work with anything?
<hyper_ch> I don't want to save it as session :)
<Gorlist> but if you do it once
<Gorlist> then it will always remeber :)
<Gorlist> so just save with a new OOo writer document open
<hyper_ch> ok :) i'll try
<Gorlist> work?
<hyper_ch> nope, not really
<hyper_ch> it didn't save the session properly
<Gorlist> how so?
<hyper_ch> really strange
<hyper_ch> oh well, I'll try some other time :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: hi
<hyper_ch> hiho grazie
<Gorlist> anyone here good at OOo formulas?
<grazie> hyper_ch: I'm being a bit lazy. Do you know if it's possible to run vmware images from virtualbox? Looks like it isn't possible yet.
<hyper_ch> grazie: no it isn't
<grazie> hyper_ch: thanks anyway
<hyper_ch> grazie: just got NXServer to run :)
<grazie> hyper_ch: good! That's commercial sw isn't it?
<grazie> 
<hyper_ch> grazie: it got a freeversion
<grazie> hyper_ch: free client too?
<hyper_ch> yes
<hyper_ch> grazie: you don't know german, do you?
<grazie> no german no. i'll have a look at NX again, thanks
<hyper_ch> grazie: http://www.simplylinux.ch/linux-applikationen-ueberall-verwenden-nxserver
<hyper_ch> that's just how I did it
<hyper_ch> you may not understand the text but the commands :)
<grazie> :O
<hyper_ch> I'll add it to howtoforge.com I think
<sacater> does anyone know when feisty fawn is going to be released as a stable OS
<crimsun> !schedule |sacater
<ubotu> sacater: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sacater> erm
<sacater> thanks ubotu
<sacater> i meant what date, as in march 12?
<sacater> the exact release date
<crimsun> did you actually read the links I gave you?
<crimsun> (obviously not)
<sacater> meh
<sacater> for a laptop i get the x86 release yes?
<crimsun> which /type/ of laptop?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> one thats about 1 year ol
<sacater> d
<sacater> im getting it and thats all i know
<sacater> lol
<kalikiana> any generic way of fixing this kind of compile error: "undefined reference to `g_thread_init'"??
<crimsun> so is it a macbook pro? a powerbook? a dell/hp/gw/ibm/... ?
<crimsun> kalikiana: libglib2.0-dev installed with pkg-config used properly?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> i know its toshiba
<crimsun> so either i386 or amd64
<sacater> would pc x86 be okay for it
<sacater> erm
<sacater> yeh
<sacater> 386 i expect
<grazie> sacater: can't you get the machine first and then look for the right build?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> i suppose
<grazie> :)
<sacater> grazie: would you SUSPECT, it is PC x86
<sacater> in Live cd
<kalikiana> crimsun, i do have glib2 and configure went fine, but it's no my own code o-O, so how would I use pkg-config?
<sacater> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<sacater> thats what i want to know
<sacater> which one
<grazie> prolly yes, but you might be lucky and get an amd64
<sacater> the laptop is also running xp atm, but im gonna overwrite with xubuntu
<sacater> na
<sacater> i reckon its 386
<sacater> i wanna beta test feisty fawn on it
<sacater> thats why im asking
<crimsun> kalikiana: but during linking is lglib* actually used?
<crimsun> kalikiana: meaning lgthread, etc.
<sacater> anyone have a clue what a 'Daily Build' is
<crimsun> sacater: so grab the i386 image and
<crimsun> a daily build is generated daily
<crimsun> i.e., a snapshot of the current working tree. It may be horribly broken.
<sacater> thought so
<sacater> grr, i have the 6.10 xubuntu
<sacater> but im wondering whether its worth installing, so close to a distor upgrade
<kalikiana> crimsun, i don't see gthread anywhere in the failing line, should i just try to append '-lgthread'?
<crimsun> kalikiana: sure, but that means your autotools (configure.in? Makefile.in?) config is broken
<kalikiana> sacater, better use a pre-release if you want to limit the possible amount of errors ;)
<sacater> kalikiana: where would i obtain that from :P
<kalikiana> sacater, browse the ubuntu websites, should there not be one?
<sacater> meh
<sacater> ill do that
<kalikiana> crimsun, i do have .in and .am files, how would I regenerate the files for building?
<sacater> cant find a pre-release by googling for it
<grazie> sacater: distro watch is good place to look for linux distro
<grazie> sacater: here's a link for ubuntu releases http://distrowatch.com/index.php?distribution=ubuntu&month=all&year=all
<sacater> ty
<sacater> grazie: you seem pretty 1337, if i wanted to this new laptop through my pc, then to the outside world, what would i have to doi
<sacater> i have 2 network ports, one with the web, and one spare
<sacater> ill also be using that for FTP
<siegfried__> Does it make sense to install openoffice on xubuntu or should I be using a different distro that already has it? I tried apt-get install openoffice but it did not know what that was.
<kalikiana> siegfried__, try openoffice.org ;)
<kalikiana> wether or not openoffice.org makes sense to you depends on the power of your hardware and wether abiword or gnumeric is all you need
<sacater> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKIJFsAbphg
<sacater> thats my own video :P
<kalikiana> that's weird: trackerd seems to be immune to killall O-o
<siegfried__> What about emacs? apt-get does not know about emacs either.
<kalikiana> siegfried__, 'emacs' is actually a package. if neither is installable to you they might be in universe i wonder?
<kalikiana> by the way 'apt-cache search' is handy sometimes :P
<siegfried__> apt-get openoffice.org is working. Thanks. Since it is prompting me for the installation CD, does that mean it is installing openoffice.org from the CD? Is there a way I can make it install from the internet instead?
<hyper_ch> siegfried__: comment out the cd as source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<siegfried__> Does anyone know how to get the size of a device, the amount available and the amount used in a C program without using "df" and parsing the output?
<kalikiana> i'd know how to do that in python :P
<grazie> hyper_ch: is it not possible to set up a virtualbox machine outside /home?
<siegfried__> how do you do it in python?
<kalikiana> siegfried__, if it's unix only: stat = os.statvfs(drive); size = stat.f_bavail * stat.f_bsize
<kalikiana> you'll want to look closer at stat's values; the 'size' above is the remaining space
<hyper_ch> grazie: sure it is
<grazie> hyper_ch: how? every time I create a disk in vb it put's it in /home/user/.VirtualBox, with no other options
<hyper_ch> I symlinked it
<grazie> k
<hyper_ch> ln -s /media/sda1/vbox /home/user/.VirtualBox
<grazie> hyper_ch: also mounting a vb image from linux is possible?
<hyper_ch> grazie: ???
<mpmc> Hi, I'm looking for a simple MSN Messenger client (Not, GAIM, Amsn, Nor text based ones)
<mpmc> I
<hyper_ch> kopete
<mpmc> Nor that :P
<hyper_ch> then good luck
<grazie> hyper_ch: mount -t ??? -o ??? /home/user/.VirtualBox/VDI/image.vdi /mnt
<hyper_ch> grazie: try it
<hyper_ch> grazie: althought I don't think that this works
<grazie> hyper_ch: I'll read up
<hyper_ch> grazie: you may want to ask in #vbox
<mpmc> grazie: You were here last night, can you remember what Messenger client someone recommended that I try?
<grazie> nope
<grazie> !log | mpmc
<ubotu> mpmc: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<grazie> mpmc: search the log
<mpmc> I am :P
<mpmc> Call me blind, but I can't find any of my messages in the logs :P
<mpmc> Oh
<mpmc> It's a day out of date, :P
<grazie> mpmc: Emesene
<mpmc> Yeah..
<grazie> mpmc: it's there in the logs
<mpmc> I know
<mpmc> I was looking in the wrong log :P
<siegfried__> the default debian installation has a nice program that is a GUI version of smbclient that will enumerate all the samba servers and then let me enumerate each samba server. (I wonder if this program is nautilaus?)  Is there a similar GUI program that I can install on xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> enumerate all the samba servers???
<hyper_ch> what is that program called?
<communist_pope> How long would it take to boot xubuntu from cd, for install, on a 128mb ram with 266mhz
<siegfried__> It was in the menu under networks. I think it was "show servers".
<tuxcrafter> hello, i have a question. the website links in a pdf opened with evince-gtk in xubutu 6.10 are not working. How do i solve this?
<hyper_ch> what was the program's name?
<hyper_ch> communist_pope: take alternate install cd and it'll be about 40min
<siegfried__> I did not know how to find out.
<communist_pope> hyper_ch: where can i download the alternative?
<sacater> grazie: how do i route my laptops web connection through my Main pc
<maxamillion> communist_pope: www.xubuntu.com/get
* maxamillion swears he maintains a website for nothing
<grazie> :)
<grazie> maxamillion: is there an evince pdf browser plugin? I didn't think there was
<maxamillion> grazie: evince? ... not that i know of, but there should be the adobe plugin for firefox on the i386 platform
<tuxcrafter> The website links in a pdf opened with evince-gtk in xubutu 6.10 are not working. When run from the commanline no information is given when the website links do not open a browser.
<grazie> tuxcrafter: read ^^
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: will they not download?
<grazie> tuxcrafter: the adobe plugin details are here >> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_PDF_Reader_.28Adobe_Reader.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<tuxcrafter> grazie: maxamillion: when opening a link nothing happens
<tuxcrafter> grazie: I dont want to have pdf opening in firefox
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25685.html
<grazie> maxamillion: ta
<maxamillion> grazie: ta?
<grazie> thankyou
<maxamillion> grazie: ah, rgr ... np
<tuxcrafter> damm i must be very unclear about my problem
<grazie> maxamillion: northern english slang :)
<maxamillion> grazie: apparently there is a way to embed evince in firefox, but it doesn't appear to be a standard "plugin"
<maxamillion> grazie: rgr
<grazie> tuxcrafter: what do you want to do?
<tuxcrafter> In some pdf files there are links to websites and emails that someone can clink on an the webrowser will open this link. When a website links in a pdf file opened with evince-gtk in xubutu 6.10 are clickt they do nothing. They are not working. When run from the commanline no information is given when the website links do not open a browser. How can we solve this problem?
<kalikiana> maxamillion: that link speaks about embedding evince in firefox, doesn't it?
<maxamillion> kalikiana: sure does
<kalikiana> so does it work/ is it reasonable to use?
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: please do not double post, you just said the same thing a moment ago ... did you look at the link i sent you?
<maxamillion> kalikiana: no clue ... i don't bother, when i click a pdf link i am asked if i want to open it with xpdf or save to disk and that works perfectly for me, i think having firefox handle pdfs with a plugin is asking for a memory hemmorage and probable/possible firefox or X crash ... but that's just my opinion
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: the link is about opening pdf file in firefox correct? This is not my problem. i want to open a website link in a pdf file :-D
<grazie> tuxcrafter: ah right! no idea  sorry
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: ohhhhhh!!!!
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: open the pdf in xpdf, highlight the link and copy/paste it into the broswer
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: what was so unclear on the description of my post maybe you can tell me so i can work on ti
<tuxcrafter> it
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: nothing, it was my fault ... mis-interpretation sorry about that
<kalikiana> maxamillion, i asked only because i wondered if it might work w/o instability and memory hunger - which is apparently a dream. so i'll keep opening files standalone :)
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: it is the purposes that the link can be automatically open there for the functionality in evince when right clinking on a link en select open link is there. but this is not working in my xubuntu. how can we solve it (not asking for alternatives)
<maxamillion> kalikiana: i would assume evince to be less of a mem hog then adobe, but i still worry because firefox in all of its glory enjoys dying without warning
<kalikiana> tuxcrafter, maybe x-www-browser is defective?
<tuxcrafter> kalikiana: yes maybe what was that command again to select the default browser
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: ohhh, ok ... its also possible that evince doesn't know what your default broswer is, let me install evince real quick so i can take a look at its options
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: (evince-gtk)! xubuntu
<kalikiana> maxamillion, it might actually make even worse what happens when trackerd, folding@home and many tabs are fighting for a place on the 'top' ten :P
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: ah, rgr
<maxamillion> kalikiana: lol
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: (btw links in xpdf are working fine
<kalikiana> tuxcrafter, I had a problem with the different symlinks like x-www-browser and the others but I just re-created the links manually because that dpkg-reconfigure-something didn't work for me
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: interesting
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: (but mailto links in xpdf are not working but it is trying someting (cpu load)
<tuxcrafter> you can test links for example by making a pdf with open office that contains weblinks and email links
<maxamillion> rgr
<tuxcrafter> (btw (by the way) what means rgr
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: rgr is short hand for "roger" or "acknowledged"
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: oke thanks, have you find the place where evince is configuring its default browser and email tool
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: honestly, this appears to be a bug and i would suggest you report it to launchpad
<tuxcrafter> ~/.gnome2/evince
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu <-- launchpad, bug tracking system for ubuntu
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: do you have the time to fill it??
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: i also have printing problems with evince gtk and xubuntu
<maxamillion> :(
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: you running edgy?
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: of course :-D
<maxamillion> ok
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: i386?
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: but i am a advanced user and have find a hole list of possible bugs
<tuxcrafter> maxamillion: yes i368 but that should not matter do?
<maxamillion> tuxcrafter: of course it matters, because the binary is compiled for i386 so if you submit a bug report for a package on i386, it might not pertain to amd64 or powerpc
<tuxcrafter> yes oke sorry :-D
<maxamillion> no worries
<maxamillion> i think launchpad might be down or something ... the bug link isn't available :(
<kalikiana> maxamillion: would you be able to help me compiling a tarball?
<maxamillion> kalikiana: sure
<sacater> launchpad isnt down cos im using it
* maxamillion blows dust off the part of his brain that is used for such things
<maxamillion> sacater: i know the whole site isn't down, but are you able to see the bug reports?
<sacater> yes
<sacater> wanna screenshot
<maxamillion> no ... just curious why i can't
<maxamillion> :(
<sacater> it took a while to load mind you
<maxamillion> kalikiana: actually ... i have to go to class in like 10 minutes so i might not be of much help
<kalikiana> I would like to compile osb-browser and it fails by missing g_thread_init which has to do with libgthread
<mpmc> God, I really hate Gaim :P
<kalikiana> maxamillion: that'd be okay, my life doesn't depend on compiling it now :P
<maxamillion> mpmc: gaim suffices for things like aim, jabber, etc. ... but i need irssi in my life for irc :)
<maxamillion> kalikiana: rgr
<maxamillion> kalikiana: misses g_thread_init ... you sure you have a new enough version of libgthread or even have it installed at all?
<mpmc> maxamillion: Yeah, I only use IRC / MSN.. I really hate it I just want something simple...
<kalikiana> maxamillion, i think so. ought to be in glib afaik
<kalikiana> and configure didn't fail
<maxamillion> config didn't fail but make does?
<maxamillion> .... no good
<kalikiana> yep, so since .in and .am files are present, would that be any helpful? like recreating the makefile or something?
<kalikiana> sadly there is nothing in the readme and it's no svn archive
<maxamillion> glorious ... and you have build-essential installed i assume since it passed the ./configure?
<kalikiana> yep, sure compiled several things already.
<maxamillion> yeah ... i'm at a loss, its probably an issue with the make file
<kalikiana> so should i try to add -lgthread somewhere?
<maxamillion> you could try ... worst case scenario is that it still won't compile
<maxamillion> annnnnnnd class
<maxamillion> i'll bbl
<kalikiana> ciao :)
<max_at_class> laters
<tuxcrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/77186
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77186 in poppler "http links don't work correctly" [Low,Fix committed] 
<tuxcrafter> wo thats not the bug beheavur i have sorry!
<siegfried__> I would like to install a g85 printer on my new xubuntu system. Do I start with pointing a browser at http://localhost:631 (what is the port for CUPS? I forogot).
<Vilhelms> I installed xubuntu-desktop and was wondering if its possible to upgrade to XFCE 4.4.
<kalikiana> Vilhems, not through the repos, until feisty that is.
<kalikiana> however you might download the graphical installer and install it to /usr manually.
<Vilhelms> kalikiana, So could I do it if I download the source and compile it? Or is it too risky?
<kalikiana> Vilhems, I did that and it works fine. Just a) use the installer (or it may get a bit more complicated) and b) install to /usr
<kalikiana> if you use a different prefix it may break your existing installation.
<siegfried__> I'm reading http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_a_printer -- is this appropriate for xubuntu? It says Go to "System -> Administration -> Printing" but I don't have such a menu entry.
<kalikiana> actually compiling from source works of course. but installing to /usr/local is no good thing.
<Vilhelms> kalikiana, Where should I compile it then?
<Vilhelms> kalikiana, The compile path is done with ./configure prefix=/path/ right?
<kalikiana> siegfried__, there are different apps in 'generic' ubuntu, so look in settings->.. instead
<kalikiana> Vilhelms, if you compile manually, yes, e.g. ./configure prefix=/usr
<siegfried__> Printer system settings? That just displays some version numbers and allows me to select cups.
<grazie> Vilhelms: you don't have to compile unless you want to...there's a .deb package available
<Vilhelms> grazie, Ohh okay :)
<kalikiana> grazie, for xubuntu < feisty? i didn't know about that
<grazie> kalikiana: ?
<Vilhelms> i'm on edgy, is there a deb for edgy? ( i think thats what kalikiana is saying )
<Vilhelms> Would the debian deb package work for Ubuntu/edgy?
<Vilhelms> I don't know much about their compatibility lol
<kalikiana> yeah, I only know about a xubuntu feisty package of xfce stable
<grazie> Vilhelms: at xfce.org there's the installer (which includes the compiled package)... .deb was wrong term to use
<kalikiana> grazie, it'd be wrong to call it compiled, but easily joined :)
<grazie> kalikiana: yes ok
<Vilhelms> so use the .run file?
<kalikiana> in any case, the installer takes good care of compilation steps in the right orders :)
<kalikiana> Vilhelms, yes, that'd be the easiest
<Vilhelms> kalikiana, so in a .run do i haev to do the whole <filename>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy?
<Vilhelms> i rememer doing that with my video card drivers...
<Vilhelms> or do i just excute it?
<maxamillion> siegfried__: i don't know entirely what you are trying to do, i just scanned the logs but with printing I generally install the gnome printer config tool, it doesn't pull many dependancies and makes life a whole lot easier
<kalikiana> Vilhelms, just execute it
<Vilhelms> kalikiana, alright :) thanks so much!
<kalikiana> Vilhelms, it'll tell you about missing dependencies. by the way you can sefely enable 'optimizations' for x86 :)
<kalikiana> I'm off now. ciao!
<Vilhelms> kalikiana, have a good one, thanks for the tips :)
<kalikiana> see you :)
<_siegfried_> Why does http://localhost:631 say file not found? When I go to the services menu, I see a list of services including cupsys and its checkbox is selected. I click OK but that does not help.
<Vilhelms> ahh when i opened the .run it opened in gedit :(
<gebura> hello everybody
<gebura> i have a question:
<maxamillion> shoot
<gebura> is xfce 4.4 inclued in latest xubuntu ?
<gebura> (i don't know very well ubuntu , and i haven't found packages.debian.org alike
<gebura> )
<gebura> if it's not included does anybody have an idea about when it will be done ?
<maxamillion> gebura: technically, yes ... xfce4.4-beta2 is but because of the stable package freeze at the end of the development cycle for edgy (6.10 - most recent stable release) we were unable to include xfce4.4-final/stable release .... it will be included in feisty though that will release in april
<maxamillion> packages.ubuntu.com
<maxamillion> if you would look to search for packages that way
<gebura> loving you :)
<maxamillion> :D
<maxamillion> i try, i try
<grazie> maxamillion: no ever loves me!
<grazie> *nobody
<maxamillion> grazie: what can i say, i'm just a lovable guy :P
<grazie> so true
<gebura> so if i install a feistry now ( or i install a edgy and upgrade) i will get this versions ?
<gebura> feisty
<maxamillion> gebura: yes, but feisty is still in alpha stages of development, so its stability is not certain
<maxamillion> gebura: there really isn't a big feature difference between the edgy version and feisty version, just that it has been released as officially stable in feisty ... i might recommend waiting for feisty unless you consider youself an advanced user .... feisty is roughly equivalent to debian's sid branch in its current state
<gebura> i consider myself as an advanced user but it 's not for , its for a friend you don't know every thing in computer/computer sciences, if you said that it is like sid , i don't think it's a good idea but if it's like testing maybe i can be good
<gebura> some feature of 4.4 are very important for me if i want to make a great desktop for user who don't know every thing
<maxamillion> its still too early in the development cycle for me to say it would be as stable as debian-testing branch ...
<gebura> (like support of hal, usb key/drive discover...)
<maxamillion> gebura: i agree and edgy has 4.4 ... but its the beta2, not the official release
<maxamillion> gebura: that's all there ... i use my usb key all the time, plug it in and the icon pops up on the desktop
<maxamillion> double click the icon and Thunar jumps into action
<gebura> tou said that is it is a beta , it is stable ?
<gebura> you sorry
<gebura> 4.4-beta2
<maxamillion> gebura: yes, its stable ... i run it on 6 different machines (3 at work, 3 at home) 1 PowerPC G4, 3 i386, 2 amd64 and none of them have any problems
<gebura> ok, great
<maxamillion> one of them is a test implementation server that i just left the gui for kicks
<gebura> i think i will install a edgy
<maxamillion> :)
<gebura> may thanks :)
<gebura> many
<Vilhelms> Is /home/jfanaian/local a good place to install xfce4.4?
<maxamillion> Vilhelms: i don't recommend you install xfce4.4 at all ... many have tried, i haven't heard of a successful attempt thus far
<Vilhelms> maxamillion, Oh really? I asked earlier and no one said anything about it
<Vilhelms> maxamillion, I'm just having a few  problems with icons in xfce now and I figured upgrading might fix it
<maxamillion> Vilhelms: yes, the icons issue was something that was still unstable at beta2 so the xubuntu core devs kinda did a "work around" in order to make it more stable, but it did make creating desktop icons a tad tricky
<maxamillion> Vilhelms: actually .... here you go .. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350508&highlight=xfce+4.4
<Vilhelms> maxamillion, I'm not making icons... its just the icons get corrupted everytime something changes in the taskbar like opening an app that shows up in the app list
<Vilhelms> maxamillion, but when I hover over them they look fine again
<maxamillion> Vilhelms: ahhh ... yeah, that could be something they fixed in the final release ... check that forum link i showed you, it looks like somone made an edgy backport package of xfce4.4
<Vilhelms> maxamillion, Alright I will try that :) Thank you so much!
<maxamillion> no problem :)
<grazie> maxamillion: I know kalikiana has had success installing xfce4.4 and someone else that I can't recall too
<grazie> ..but can't see much point myself
<maxamillion> grazie: oh ... huh, well that's good .. atleast i know it can be done, and i can't see any point either ... i am just going to wait till feisty, from the tour on xfce.org i don't see anything different between beta2 and final
<grazie> maxamillion: bug fixes and real transparency...
<maxamillion> grazie: real transparency? ... the compositor was in 4.2
<grazie> maxamillion: that's pseudo transparency
<maxamillion> grazie: oh, they using aiglx now?
<grazie> maxamillion: haven't looked up the details yet
<grazie> maxamillion: what's your view on the ubuntu + ppc issue?
<maxamillion> i'm angry
<grazie> i'm confused
<maxamillion> PowerPC is, has, and always will be the superior platform and if more and more people stop supporting it, it go the way of the DEC Alpha
<maxamillion> it will*
<grazie> maxamillion: from my point of view, my mac is the best machine I have by fare and it's got 3-5 or more years of life in it
<maxamillion> well ... once debian releases etch stable i think you should transition over that direction because i don't doubt that powerpc ubuntu will completely die off
<grazie> maxamillion: beginning to think testing feisty on ppc could be a complete waste of time
<grazie> maxamillion: more likely to focus on gentoo again
<grazie> maxamillion: there's even talk of a new ppc distro ...I can't remember the name now
<maxamillion> that would be interesting
<maxamillion> actually .... terrasoft is supposed to release YellowDog5 for the desktop soon, and as much as i don't like that they are FC based, they have always been really good at supporting ppc
<grazie> like gentoo a lot, but compiling absolutely everything can be a drag
<grazie> maxamillion: tried yellowdog once v.briefly though ...didn't like it
<grazie> maxamillion: do you think I'm wasting time testing feisty on ppc?
<maxamillion> grazie: uhmmm... i hate to be a downer, but yes
<grazie> maxamillion: thanks for saying what you think
<maxamillion> no problem ... i just really think that by the time feisty+1 comes around that powerpc ubuntu will be dead and it wouldn't be worth spending time working with it ... just go out and find a solid alternative you enjoy and stick with it
<grazie> maxamillion: never got round to trying crux
<grazie> maxamillion: also there's quite a few ubuntu ppc users. what are they supposed to do?
<jlist> hi all. I have a question about vi. When I use the arrow keys on my keyboard, letter A/B/C/D is put on screen before the current line
<maxamillion> grazie: don't know ... the story is that powerpc will become community supported but i think it will be short lived
<jlist> how can I use arrow keys as arrows? I don't have this problem on kubuntu
<maxamillion> jlist: did you hit esc first to make sure you weren't in insert mode?
<jlist> i am in insert mode. But I can still use arrow keys in insert mode on kubuntu vi
<jlist> could it be a default vi setting issue?
<maxamillion> jlist: i can use the arrow keys on my vi right now, default install
<neozen> hoallo all
<maxamillion> neozen: j0
<jlist> maxamillion: that's strange.
<grazie> jlist: you can configure vi/vim to use arrow keys in insert mode, but I'd have to find the details
<maxamillion> jlist: very strange
<neozen> ....vim should start with arrow keys mapping correctly
<jlist> i have the same problem for ubuntu. only kubuntu works fine
<grazie> jlist: only kubuntu is configured like that...
<maxamillion> jlist: you using vi, vim, or gvim?
<jlist> grazie: i find vim work fine, but not vi
<neozen> he's probably using vi
<jlist> i'm using vim now
<jlist> sorry
<grazie> jlist: oh I see
<jlist> i'm using vi now
<neozen> with vim... they work correctly
* neozen smiles
<neozen> vim is good
<jlist> yeah. that is the case. any idea why vi works on kubuntu but not xubuntu/ubuntu?
<maxamillion> yeah ... in vim on my end they work correctly, lemme test with vi
<maxamillion> jlist: no clue, its the same package on all three distros
<neozen> vim works just fine from install w/ xubuntu dapper
<neozen> (I should remember I don't use the most up to date version)
<jlist> yes, vim works fine on u/xu/kubuntu
* neozen whacks himself in the head
<grazie> :)
<jlist> but vi only works on kubuntu, not on the other two
<jlist> being a novice linux user, i don't really know the difference between vi and vim ;-p
<neozen> I can't understand how people dealt w/o multi-level undo
<neozen> vim.....is god
<grazie> jlist: use vim :)
<maxamillion> jlist: there isn't much, but vim is better
<maxamillion> well ... i take that back ... there is alot
<neozen> vim has multi level undo
<neozen> ...vi only has one undo
<neozen> ...that's enough difference for me
* neozen grins
<maxamillion> gvim makes me smile ... best of both worlds
<neozen> ...gvim kind of scary
<maxamillion> really?
<neozen> yeah
<neozen> I'm a terminal fanatic
<neozen> ...until it comes to configuring things
<neozen> ....then... I yearn for a gui
<neozen> ..but when coding....
<maxamillion> i'm a terminal junkie as well, but there are certain features of the gui that i can appreciate
<grazie> vi in a gui app...my brain couldn't cope with that :)
<maxamillion> lol
<neozen> I want nothing distracting me from what I'm working on
<jlist> ok i'll remember to use vim next time :) just tried gvim and it doesn't seem to exist on my installation
<Vilhelms> maxamillion, cool the upgrade worked! :)
<neozen> ...I've got a general question again
<neozen> ....concerning sound
<neozen> ....sound is working fine
<maxamillion> jlist: "sudo aptitude install vim-gtk" then the command is "gvim"
<maxamillion> neozen: ok
<neozen> ...but I can't use more then one sound app at once
<maxamillion> Vilhelms: awesome! good to know
<Vilhelms> maxamillion, Thanks for the help :)
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah, i dunno
<maxamillion> Vilhelms: anytime
<neozen> really?
<neozen> ye can't help?
<grazie> Vilhelms: that was pretty quick
<maxamillion> neozen: i've never really tried to use more than 1 application at a time to access the sound device ... lemme try
<Vilhelms> grazie, Haha, I had finished it for like 10mins before I got in and said something but yeah it went by quick :)
* neozen nods
<neozen> kk
<grazie> neozen: you read the sound troubleshooting guide?
<neozen> .....where be that?
<jlist> maxamillion: 24.2MB download for vim-gtk?
* neozen smiles
<neozen> lol
<neozen> yeah... that sounds about right
<neozen> .....I've just stopped paying attention to the size of packages
<maxamillion> jlist: i guess ... its been so long since i installed
<neozen> ....the joys of a 60gb drive
<jlist> it's ... large
<neozen> yes... yes it is
<grazie> neozen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<grazie> neozen: if you get no joy with that one, there's a couple of others you can try
<neozen> gazie: thankee
<jlist> thanks all for the help
<maxamillion> neozen: yeah .... mine is able to have 2 media players access the sound card at once
<jlist> since i'm running it on vm with limited hd space, i'll skip gvim for now :)
<neozen> hmm
<neozen> got it
<neozen> ..its my card
<neozen> ...apparently famous for issues
<neozen> hda-intel
<maxamillion> :P
<neozen> I think I found a mini-guide concerning it here: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=hda-intel just in case anyone else has the same issue
<neozen> or just uses this card
<maxamillion> neozen: could help ;)
<cellofellow> On my families other computer, a Compaq, the onboard sound is broken, so there's a PCI sound card with some nice features. But whenever I boot Linux on it (usually Knoppix-based.) it chooses the broken onboard sound. Can't get it to use the PCI.
<neozen> ...I've noticed the volume is quieter then windows w/ whatever the default installed driver is
<cellofellow> Windows is noisy and brazen.
<neozen> ...and the sound starts to distort heavily (even in headphones!!) when volume approaches 90%
<neozen> ..can't be good right?
* cellofellow usually keeps his alsa volume down and uses the amp in the speakers.
<maxamillion> neozen: that is just something you need to change in the levels of the volume control panel plugin ... that distortion thing happened to me
<maxamillion> neozen: the PCM level is what did it for me
<cellofellow> I've noticed that all XMMS's volume slider does is move the PCM level.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: lol, xmms doesn't do it but i noticed that gxine does
<cellofellow> I think XMMS does though.
<maxamillion> it might
<maxamillion> well ... no, it doesn't on mine actually
<maxamillion> no .. yeah, cellofellow you are right ... it does
<cellofellow> ok :)
<neozen> yeah... I'm just going to install this driver
<maxamillion> neozen: hope it works out for ya
<neozen> yeah... I'll just keep reading up
<neozen> just didn't know if it was an easy fix or not
<maxamillion> if there is a package, yes .. otherwise, it can get messy
<cellofellow> compiling kernel modules is a hit-and-miss ordeal.
<maxamillion> yes ... yes it is
<cellofellow> only one I've successfully compiled is kqemu
<maxamillion> only one i ever needed to compile was a pcmcia-ethernet card module for an oooold laptop like 5 years ago but then the kernel update right after that had it built in
<grazie> cellofellow: kqemu...no. have you not tried virtualbox?
<cellofellow> kqemu is open source now.
<cellofellow> no, what's virtualbox?
<grazie> it's fantastic!
<grazie> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<maxamillion> cellofellow: virtual box is like qemu with sugar on top ... it has a nice gui and such
<cellofellow> I don't actually USE virtualization, just dapple with it.
<cellofellow> ok. Qemu with scripts works here.
<grazie> maxamillion: i never had much joy with qemu..but that's ppc memories prolly
<maxamillion> well ... emulation of another processor architecture not native to your hardware is never fun
<cellofellow> qemu, the emulation part with no virtualization. (using a software CPU) is REALLY slow. ad kqemu and you get virtualization and it's much faster.
<jlist> virtualbox - how does it compare with vmware?
<grazie> maxamillion: ah yes but ppc on ppc was no fun either
<cellofellow> grazie: like you can use QEMU to create an emulated software PPC on an Intel.
<maxamillion> grazie: oh ... hmmm
<cellofellow> grazie: plus there's no virtualization plugin similar to kqemu for PPC.
<maxamillion> true
<grazie> jlist: i think it's better, but I only installed it yesterday
<cellofellow> so, it's just emulation
<maxamillion> jlist: i read a review of the two side by side and the editor liked virtualbox better overall
<cellofellow> I saw benchmarks of qemu vs. qemu with kqemu vs qemu with Linux's kvm and kqemu won.
<cellofellow> I'll try virtualbox anyways
<maxamillion> cellofellow: don't doubt it ... kqemu is rock-tastic
<jlist> oh. good to know. thanks. i've been using vmware on windows and run linux as guest os, not sure if virtualbox helps me in that :)
<cellofellow> don't run a VM in a VM. :)
<cellofellow> not good idea.
<grazie> a bad kqemu update crashed my kernel recently though
<maxamillion> cellofellow: lol ... double virtualization!!! :P
<maxamillion> grazie: :(
<cellofellow> I updated kqemu when Linux 2.6.17-11 came around and I need to recompile.
<jlist> cellofellow: ox actually has a windows version :)
<jlist> cellofellow: virtualbox actually has a windows version
<cellofellow> well, cool. I'm not planning on VM's on any of my window's boxes though. The one over next to me is a PIII with 96MB RAM. Talk about slow.
<maxamillion> well... i think i need to get going on some work stuffs, i'll bbl
<cellofellow> one cool trick with qemu+kqemu is I can run `sudo qemu -hda /dev/hda` and boot from my current drive, if I was dual booting this would be awesome.
<neozen> GAH
<neozen> ...it worked just fine
<cellofellow> cool
<neozen> didn't even have to fix something
<neozen> ...just had to tell mplayer to use alsa
<jlist> do you guys think xubuntu works better (faster) than windows on those old P3 boxes?
* neozen grins stupidly
<jlist> i'm running xubuntu on vmware now, so i can not tell. But it's slower than vmware-ed windows though
<cellofellow> not really done an apples-to-apples test but does here
<jlist> i see.
<fxr> hi i updated 2 packages from a third party repo, libwnck-common libwnck18, can i downgrade these packages to wht there were previously, i have just down the upgrade via apt-get
* fxr dont know if third party repo is the right term
<fxr> down = done
<cellofellow> I think aptitude can downgrade things, but not sure how.
<grazie> fxr: using synaptic may be easier
<jlist> btw, a more general question about xubuntu. xubuntu uses two desktop bars (start bar, task bar) but i actually like the combined bar better, as in windows and kde. Is there any way to have that on xubuntu/ubuntu?
<cellofellow> synaptic is nice, but aptitude has lots of features that apt (and synaptic by default) don't have
<neozen> indeed
<neozen> me likey aptitude
* cellofellow uses nothing else.
<grazie> cellofellow: true. just for ease of doing what fxr wants...I'd do it with synaptic
<cellofellow> If synaptic can download things, then go for it.
<cellofellow> I don't know
<neozen> I wish the ubuntu documenters would do a mass search for apt-get and replace it with aptitude
<cellofellow> for the commands?
<fxr> ok found the options in synaptic.. thaanks grazie
<grazie> fxr: np
<cellofellow> actually, I use apt-get for some things. like when I dist-upgraded from Dapper and and installed the xubuntu-desktop package.
<jlist> xubuntu uses two desktop bars (start bar, task bar) but i actually like the combined bar better, as in windows and kde. Is there any way to have that on xubuntu/ubuntu?
<cellofellow> jlist: just customize it that way.
<cellofellow> mine is like this: (or was actually, I reverted to the original Xubunut style the other day.) http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/screenshots
<jlist> hmm. how did you do that - to show tasks in the start bar?
<cellofellow> put Icon Box panel applet in there. Right click the bar and click Add Item, there's lots of stuff in there.
<cellofellow> Default is Task List, Icon Box is an alternative.
<jlist> oh i see. i'll try that. i suppose it'll work for ubuntu as well. currently running ubuntu vm :)
<jlist> cellofellow: it works well! Now I'd like to not show the original start bar. how should I do that?
<cellofellow> right click, Customize Panel, select the one you want to remove, and then click the "-" minus button.
<jlist> not a button, but the whole bar?
<cellofellow> you can move the button around. Right click it and click Move. All objects on the panel are like that actually. You may have to fiddle with moving the System Tray.
<jlist> now i have two bars, the orignal start bar and the modified task bar. I don't need the original start bar any more. How can I get rid of the whole bar?
<cellofellow> by removing it in the Customize Panels dialog
<neozen> ..grr
* neozen chuckles... ::looks around for a 'disallow multiple instances' checkbox in gaim::
<jlist> cellofellow: thanks. that might be xubuntu specific. I can not see that option in ubuntu
<cellofellow> yeah, it's Xubuntu specific.
<cellofellow> I didn't realize you were using GNOME, sorry I may have messed something up
<cellofellow> I never messed with panels in GNOME.
<jlist> not really. adding a button to the task bar actually worked. the two bars work pretty much the same as in gnome
<cellofellow> well, you still got me on how to remove or move a panel. Look around in the available config dialogs.
<jlist> i actually think gnome is a little too inflexible.
<hyper__ch> jlist: don't use gnome then
<jlist> xubuntu seems to be a good balance between gnome and kde
<jlist> but i had some problems installing xubuntu on vmware, and some crashes with apps
<hyper_ch> you could use e17
<cellofellow> configurable and unstable to no end I've heard.
<jlist> unstable to no end?
<jlist> that sounds bad to me
<cellofellow> just not Stable version.
<jlist> well, i hope xubuntu will get more stable, especially with apps and apps selection
<jlist> i'll definitely try it later
<hyper_ch> e17 runs fine for me
<cellofellow> Feisty Fawn, the Alpha version of Xubuntu, has XFCE 4.4 Stable.
<cellofellow> as opposed to the 4.4 Beta 2 in Edgy.
<hyper_ch> is there a rss feed of slashdot?
<cellofellow> I've one on my Google Homepage. Couldn't tell you the address. There should be a little RSS icon in Firefox at that site.
<grazie> hyper_ch: how did you get e17 installed?
<hyper_ch> there is a project
<grazie> hyper_ch: you built from source?
<hyper_ch> no, there's a deb
<cellofellow> ebuntu? (or Lightbuntu or whatever it's called now.)
<hyper_ch> yeah, ebuntu was it I think
<hyper_ch> something similar
<hyper_ch> http://www.ebuntu.org/
<MightyMountain> Excuse me, I'm attempting to format a SD card using fdisk, but when I've written my partitions, and say "# fdisk -l" I can only see "/dev/sda1", I have three partitions, shouldn't there be an "/dev/sda2" and "/dev/sda3"?
<grazie> hyper_ch: but I thought that died?
<hyper_ch> grazie: not that I know of
<grazie> MightyMountain: if fdisk says you have 1 then you have 1 (I'd say)
<MightyMountain> When I go into cfdisk there are three, but they are "sda1p1", and so on.
<cellofellow> oops
<prairie_dad> hello to all.  same question as yesterday: is there a way to mount a webdav volume using https:// in xubuntu _other_ than using nautilus' "connect to server" command the way one would in a gnome desktop like ubuntu.  I'm trying to limit (eliminate) gnome deps in my xubuntu if possible.  thanks in advance.
<cellofellow> well, I think fuse can do that, somehow.
<cellofellow> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<cellofellow> not NTFS stupid
<cellofellow> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !the meaning of life
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<cellofellow> huh?
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: 42
<cellofellow> 42?
<hyper_ch> the meaning of life, existance, the universe and everything else is 42
<cellofellow> oh, really? I was trying to tease the bot.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: you don't know "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"?
<cellofellow> nope, sorry
<hyper_ch> that explains it :)
<rdarch> hey guys, i've got a toshiba satellite laptop. upto date kernel, and am trying to get the internal MMC reader working, with the new kernel it shows when theres a card put in the drive in dmesg and lspci recognises it without need of fiddling. any idea how i can figure out where to mount it from?
<grazie> rdarch: you can mount it from anywhere you want...what paramaters you'd need I dunno
<rdarch> i'm not questioning where to mount to, for example its the /dev/xxx that i'm looking for
<rdarch> are card readers usually sd's, hd's? any of the others?
<rdarch> cause /dev/ is awefully big lol
<neozen> well all ... I'm off to do work
<cellofellow> it's most likely sd
<grazie> rdarch: this link may help >> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SD_and_MMC_card_readers
<rdarch> :( i was really hoping you'd not say that lol, cause the only sds that mount are my hard drives. to be honest i wasnt holding out much hope just getting dmesg to recognise something is happening to the device is a stop forward
<rdarch> ah thanks :)
<cellofellow> usually HAL should allert xfdesktop that there's a new device, and show it on the desktop.
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to get the Super (Windows) key to register as a modifier correctly. In xmodmap its set to mod4 but when I go to keyboard settings and try to set a shortcut to lets say <Super>~ for exampe it only reads "grave" without the Super modifier.
<cellofellow> Mine I get Super+Super_L happening. It should only say Super in my book.
<Vilhelms> :(
<cellofellow> Means I'd like to know too
<rdarch> ok heres another question. does the xubuntu installer leave a copy of the kernel config somewhere? so i can compile a new kernel based around that template rather than doing it from scratch? cause i suck and it takes many attempts
<cellofellow> rdarch: I think you may be able to find what the kernel config is in some development thing somewhere.
<rdarch> hmmm thanks
<rdarch> sorry guys lol my responses have probably sounded a bit rough, been a long 48 hour day, really appreciate the help.
<cellofellow> ok
<rdarch> ttfn
<hyper_ch> what's the best way to convert a dvd to 4.7gb and make it region free?
<cellofellow> rip and burn maybe
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: that's the name of a program?
<cellofellow> acidrip is a DVD ripper I've heard of.
<cellofellow> !acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<cellofellow> looks good to me
<hyper_ch> :) I'll test taht
<rahmetli> how to convert kubuntu into xubuntu? is there a special script?
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: however it will not exactely be the same as if you install from a xubuntu cd
<rahmetli> wow i dont have to select each packet individually?
<cellofellow> nah. remove all of the kde stuff, by opening aptitude, looking at kubuntu-deskop's dependancies and removing them, and then install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: no, you don't have to do that
<rahmetli> i want to have kde to
<rahmetli> o
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: then just do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> then just install xubuntu-desktop. say yes to using GDM (it'll ask "GDM or KDM" somewhere.) Xscreensaver doesn't like KDM.
<rahmetli> ok.but if i log into xfce,will any of the kde programs run ay startup?
<rahmetli> any*
<cellofellow> no
<rahmetli> can we say that it has better performance over kde?
<cellofellow> yes yes. I started with Kubuntu but switched.
<rahmetli> ok,thank you :) 4 ur help.
<rahmetli> going to install it :)
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: :)
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: it's not as much eyecandy as kde but I don't need that :)
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: no need for me to waste system ressources on eyecandy
<rahmetli> i dont need it too.
<cellofellow> I have eyecandy that DOESN'T waste resources :)
<rahmetli> whats that? :)
<cellofellow> adesklets is cool
<rahmetli> is it 4 xfce?
<cellofellow> it's lightweight and has an xfce4 mode
<rahmetli> ok thanks again.
<rahmetli> how the system settings managed in xfce?
<rahmetli> sorry.last question.
<cellofellow> there are some basic utilities that come bundled. Users and Network and APT sources and things, but most of the time, I'm editing conf files.
<malnilion> Anybody know of any Xubuntu splashes for grub?
<rahmetli> now its installing the xfce.
<hyper_ch> rahmetli: the download was quick for you :)
<rahmetli> sorry its downloading actually :)
<rahmetli> :)))
<communist_pope> Xubuntu wont connect to the internet
<communist_pope> any help?
<rahmetli> adsl or ?
<rahmetli> :)
<hyper_ch> it does connect for me :)
<communist_pope> Cable modem, connected to wireless router, wire connected to a laptop
<rahmetli> i will connect for me too :)))
<hyper_ch> you are using wifi?
<communist_pope> No, just a wireless router
<communist_pope> it has 4 ports for wired connections
<rahmetli> sudo ifconfig
<rahmetli> to see what you have :)
<hyper_ch> communist_pope: Applications --> System --> Networking
<communist_pope> did that, got it activated, still wont work, even tried another network card
<hyper_ch> is the ethernet adapter enabled?
<communist_pope> Yes
<hyper_ch> communist_pope: does your router provide a DHCP service?
<communist_pope> ummm, It connected with auto DHCP configuratiion in puppylinux
<hyper_ch> communist_pope: is DHCP enabled for the network card?
<communist_pope> I really dont know, but it connected with puppy
<hyper_ch> communist_pope: and if you have multiple network card, did you select the correct default ne?
<hyper_ch> communist_pope: have a look at Applications --> System --> Networking
<communist_pope> I had it not connecting when i had one card in it
<communist_pope> hyper_ch: I have installed puppy, then formatted, and now installing ubuntu
<communist_pope> if all fails, i still have a 2000 pro cd
<communist_pope> My desktop is very good with ubuntu
<hyper_ch> communist_pope: if you don't want help why are you here?
<communist_pope> I do want help
<hyper_ch> then how comes you haven't answered any of the questions I asked?
<communist_pope> Because my computer says one of my partitions are damaged, an i cannot run any os currently
<hyper_ch> I don't get it
<hyper_ch> I'm out
<hyper_ch> going to bed
<communist_pope> ok...hold on, its configuring it
<communist_pope> it wont work
<communist_pope> good night then
<icicled> g'job to the folks who put together xubuntu, it works fairly well on my old p3 750MHz laptop =] 
<communist_pope> icicled: you are lucky, i have a 266mhz laptop
<icicled> heh
<rahmetli> does it have a server version?
<icicled> does what have a server version?
<communist_pope> xubuntu, i think hes asking
<communist_pope> ubuntu does
<rahmetli> :)
<rahmetli> sorry.
<communist_pope> I am yet to find a good linux for my laptop
<icicled> damn small linux
<rahmetli> used ubuntu?
<communist_pope> tried, and failed, it wont work with my internet
<communist_pope> icicled: i dont like that, but it is good for inschool, from my ipod
<icicled> heh
<communist_pope> My fav livecd\usb key is puppy
<rahmetli> wht is the difference between dsl?
<communist_pope> i just find puppy is way more featured, than dsl for only about 30MB more, and u can save multisession to cd
<icicled> puppy has more
<rahmetli> i guess dsl is debian based?
<Jester45> communist_pope: but puppy cant fit on a 50mb biz card and thats the reason for dsl
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<communist_pope> yea, but ultimatley, puppy is better
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<Jester45> rahmetli: yes i think so
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<communist_pope> STOP
<Thrallie> #archlinux
<communist_pope> SOTP
<communist_pope> DICK
<communist_pope> idiot
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to get the Super (Windows) key to register as a modifier correctly. In xmodmap its set to mod4 but when I go to keyboard settings and try to set a shortcut to lets say <Super>~ for exampe it only reads "grave" without the Super modifier.
<Jester45> ?? your tring to map keys?
<Jester45> i just make them a F## button
<Jester45> Welcome back Sharn
<Sharn> Hello
<Sharn> What you up to now?
<Jester45> nothing
<Jester45> o yea
<communist_pope> GO LINUX
<rahmetli> is there any rss feeder like news ticker for xfce?
<Vilhelms> I'm trying to get the Super (Windows) key to register as a modifier correctly. In xmodmap its set to mod4 but when I go to keyboard settings and try to set a shortcut to lets say <Super>~ for exampe it only reads "grave" without the Super modifier.
<communist_pope> rahmetli: i dont know, but i like google reader
<rahmetli> i like it on top of my screen :)
<Jester45> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rahmetli> ubotu: you should learn
<rahmetli> :P
<communist_pope> I AM COOL
<rahmetli> really?
<rahmetli> what makes you cool?
<communist_pope> yah rly
<communist_pope> I USE LINUX
<rahmetli> :)
<rahmetli> you r right.
<communist_pope> and windows, but thats cuz windows wont connect to the internt
<communist_pope> oops
<Sharn> Rofl
<Sharn> I think most of us here use Linux. ;)
<rahmetli> its not the linux that cant connect to internet.
<communist_pope> it is
<communist_pope> windows connects
<rahmetli> you cant connect :)
<communist_pope> I can
<rahmetli> when you use it you are cool,but when i cant connect it is linux?
<rahmetli> it*
<communist_pope> its cool when it works
<communist_pope> like on my desktop right now
<communist_pope> fine, leave me
<Sharn> Rofl...
<Jester45> you dont understand to many things do you
<Sharn> xD
<Sharn> Jester45, you ever get the blog thing figured out?
<Jester45> no i just made a regualr site
<Sharn> Heh..
<Jester45> working on my logo
<communist_pope> irvin: what did you send me?
<Sharn> I copied your URL name. xD
<Jester45> i spent a lot of time with buttons/code
<Jester45> so i decided to copy a xubuntu logo untill i get time to fix
<communist_pope> good
<communist_pope> for you
<Sharn> Rofl. http://sharnis.boldlygoingnowhere.org/blog/
<Sharn> Ftw
<communist_pope> communism ftw
<Jester45> copycat
<communist_pope> no u
<Sharn> I'll change it soon. xD
<Sharn> Yours was just so cool.... :P
<Jester45> im just smart
<Jester45> litle long but worth it
<Sharn> Yeah
<communist_pope> what are we talking about
<Jester45> my website
<Sharn> His website. ^
<Sharn> That's 20x fastr than mine
<communist_pope> On a related topic, is there anyway to get microsoft office live without a credit card?
<Sharn> Maybe. :O
<communist_pope> can i borrow yours?
<communist_pope> lol
<Sharn> But this isn't the right place to talk about that...
<communist_pope> i dont like the boxes that show when i minimize a window
<Jester45> try #windows or ##windows
<communist_pope> I know the idea sounds unorthodox, but a recent study at Harvard has substantiated this view.
<communist_pope> HELLO
<communist_pope> JOIN OUR COMMUNIST PARTY
<maxamillion> hi
<irvin> communist_pope, please stop
<maxamillion> communist_pope: two things ... frist, please don't use caps and second ... communist parties are far off topic and not community friendly, i would appreciate it if did not talk in this manner
<rahmetli> which one should i select gdm or kdm?
<maxamillion> rahmetli: for xfce or gnome use gdm .. for kde use kdm
<rahmetli> ok thanks.
<maxamillion> no problem :)
<Jester45> LordGamer your back!!!
<communist_pope> maxamillion: sorry
<maxamillion> communist_pope: its ok, this is just considered a family friendly channel and is intended for use by xubuntu community members for topics pertaining to the distrobution or support
<Jester45> communist_pope: try /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<communist_pope> Jester45: does /j also work?
<maxamillion> communist_pope: in most irc clients, yes
<communist_pope> I am using Gaim
<maxamillion> hmmm... not sure, i use irssi
<rahmetli> let me try my newly installed xfce :)
<maxamillion> :)
<communist_pope> \wrists
<nalioth> communist_pope: please be civil
<maxamillion> communist_pope: you will not be given any more warnings
<communist_pope> ok,ok
<Jester45> Sharn: go to my site and click on the what's new button
<maxamillion> Jester45: link?
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org
<Jester45> logo is ugly i know
<communist_pope> quite
<Jester45> havnt spent time on that
<maxamillion> Jester45: lol ... you just need to resize it ... and get the newer one ...
<Jester45> im gonna make my own
<maxamillion> ah
<maxamillion> Jester45: what is X-Kings?
<Jester45> ??
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> the other index
<Jester45> a games
<maxamillion> interesting
<Jester45> i quit playing
<maxamillion> any good?
<maxamillion> oh ...
<rahmetli> how can i edit app menu?
<maxamillion> Applications->Settings->Menu Editor
<maxamillion> rahmetli: Applications->Settings->Menu Editor **
<rahmetli> ok thanks again.i am getting used to it :)
<communist_pope> What is the best version of ubuntu? My friend says kubuntu, but i like the regular one
<maxamillion> Jester45: i hate you
<maxamillion> rahmetli: no worries
<kalikiana> communist_pope, are you reious? you must decide for yourself!
<maxamillion> communist_pope: there is no "best" its all about choice
<kalikiana> s/reious/serious
<maxamillion> Jester45: your "whats new" link has perminantly fragged firefox
<communist_pope> maxamillion: for a fast comp
#xubuntu 2007-02-17
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> owned
<maxamillion> communist_pope: still about choice ... i run Xubuntu on an Athlon64 X2 4600+, 2gb ddr2 ram, nvidia 7900gtx
<maxamillion> communist_pope: and i have dual 21"HD widescreen monitors
<kalikiana> communist_pope, I am running xubuntu egdy on PIV,1G RAM,ATI 9800Pro 128MB ;)
<maxamillion> (that's my work machine btw, i can't afford that kind of hardware)
<communist_pope> maxamillion: it seems like it doesnt have enough resolution, if you get what i mean
<Jester45> thentry
<maxamillion> communist_pope: resolution?
<Jester45> communist_pope: its true you dont know much... ff resizes the image
<kalikiana> maxamillion, If that were your personal hardware I would have had to kill you :P
<communist_pope> maxamillion: like it looks like a too much enlarged digi photo, but the whole system
<maxamillion> communist_pope: i am running dual monitors each at 1680x1050
<communist_pope> I was using it on a old laptop
<maxamillion> communist_pope: not at all ....
<Jester45> try
<maxamillion> communist_pope: here is a screenshot of my home machine ... http://www.swooh.com/~adam/homeXubuntuEdgy.png
<Jester45> mysite/heart.html
<maxamillion> communist_pope: here is my work machine (with my old monitors and running beryl, my new monitors run at much higher resolution) .. http://www.swooh.com/~adam/berylGears.png
<communist_pope> It seems my laptop has more resolution than the newer crt
<Jester45> maxamillion: i dont like your desktop
<maxamillion> Jester45: which one?
<Jester45> i got 2400x somthing
<Jester45> first one
<maxamillion> Jester45: why not?
<maxamillion> Jester45: that's my home machine ... only have a 19" widescreen ... wish i could afford dual at home, but i'm broke ... even had to ask for that monitor for x-mas, i had a 15-inch before that
<maxamillion> Jester45: what don't you like about it?
<Sharn> Hmmm...
<Sharn> Jester45, you put your site down. xD
<Sharn> Nevermind
<Sharn> I've used that template before, ROFL
<Sharn> You took the copyrights off it. xD
<maxamillion> -.-;
<Sharn> Everyone's leaving. ;(
<irvin> heh
<Sharn> Jester45: Why not just install LAMP? That'll give you PHP
<irvin> Sharn, what's up?
<Sharn> Nothing. :O
<Sharn> Nevermind.. I thought it was an easy all-in-one install and work thing.
<rahmetli> is there an easy way of adding app. icons to the panel?
<Cybane> Hello all
<kalikiana> hi, cybane :)
<Sharn> rahmetli: Not that I've found, unfortunately.
<Sharn> And hello Cybane
<kalikiana> rahmetli, just right-click the panel and add a launcher?
<kalikiana> rahmetli, or use the application finder and drag an icon
<rahmetli> second seems to be easier.
<Cybane> Anyone know what port what the touchpad communicated on for iBook G4?
<Sharn> Jester45: You still looking into PHP?
<rahmetli> i cant drag an icon :(
<Sharn> I know, tht's annoying, huh?
<kalikiana> rahmetli, Drag it into the 'new launcher' window :)
<kalikiana> I guess it's not intuitive at all *fg
<rahmetli> i got it
<Cybane> Is there a point to use Xubuntu over Ubuntu if you are just going to use FVWM anyway?
<kalikiana> Cybane, That's a weird question. I suppose using the server install would be more reasonable.
<rahmetli> i can use kde programs,can i?
<kalikiana> rahmetli, if you don't mind the overhead, yes
<rahmetli> so i can run knemo?
<kalikiana> rahmetli, I suppose you can, I don't know that one. Only had Opera for a while.
<irvin> rahmetli, you can use an alternative tho
<Cybane> From what I understood the only difference between the two is a different X11 WM
<Cybane> I was wondering if there were any other major differences like packages that do not get installed
<rahmetli> thank you all for the help.i will be here again if i have questions :)
<rahmetli> c u
<gunny01> I'm having problems with synaptic: none of the packages are displaying, and I'm not sure how to get them back. Screenshot: http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=392454518&size=o
<ephemeros> gunny01: make a search
<Sharn> gunny01: you may have erased your sources.list
<Sharn> Actually, lemme check the screenie.
<Sharn> Yeah - that's what it looks like.
<Sharn> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gunny01> How do I get it back?
<gunny01> is there anywhere i can get a copy?
<kalikiana> !EasySource | gunny01
<ubotu> gunny01: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> Sharn: im not looking for php
<gunny01> kalikiana: where do I put my new sources.list
<Jester45> its /etc/apt/ i think
<kalikiana> yep, /etc/apt/sources.list it is, gunny01 :)
<gunny01> just refreshing synaptic: hopefully it'll work
<gunny01> Umm...it didn't work/
<Jester45> try
<Jester45> in a terminal sudo apt-get reload
<Jester45> you have to close synaptic first
<gunny01> Got an error: tom@bt-homemade-linux:~$ sudo apt-get reload
<gunny01> E: Invalid operation reload
<Jester45> oops
<Jester45> your above words messed me up
<Jester45> its update
<Jester45> dont know how i got mixed up
<gunny01> no good.
<irvin> gunny01, what's the problem?
<gunny01> I'm having problems with synaptic: none of the packages are displaying, and I'm not sure how to get them back. Screenshot: http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=392454518&size=o
<Sharn> sudo apt-get update
<Sharn> Doesn't do it?
<gunny01> Nope
<gunny01> I try a commandline apt-get
<Sharn> What did you do since it stopped working?
<gunny01> What do you mean?
<Sharn> And are you sure you put the new sources.list there?
<Sharn> What mgiht you have done to break it...
<gunny01> Yup.
<Sharn> Might*
<Jester45> ok well im going
<Sharn> Later Jester45
<gunny01> No idea: I installed Automatix, but that was ages ago and synaptic just stopped working
<Sharn> You haven't messed with ANY files?
<Jester45> Sharn: IF CELLO COMES PLelase tell him i said Hello!!!
<Sharn> Rofl, mmk
<kalikiana> ciao Jeser45 :)
* Jester45 is away
<gunny01> Nope
<gunny01> Hang on:
<gunny01> I got this message after a command apt-get: E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<gunny01> Helpful?
<irvin> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<irvin> do you use that app?
<irvin> hey somerville32
<somerville32> Hi irvin
<irvin> gunny01, do you use virtualbox?
<gunny01> irvin: tryed to install it: it didn't work
<gunny01> answe above
<gunny01> *answer
<rmd_> i want to define a custom thunar action to convert .flv to .mpg using ffmpeg.. but i can't quite figure out how to get it to work.  how to i make the output file have a different extention?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> You can use dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq [packagename]  to get rid of virtualbox, which seems to be breaking apt.
<gunny01> So dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<gunny01> ?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> If that's the package name, yes.
<gunny01> do it as sudo?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Of course.
<gunny01> pumpernickel: got this error: http://pastebin.ca/359754
<gunny01> and apt-get and synaptic are still not working
<rmd_> i'm trying to setup a custom action that converts flv to mpeg using ffmpeg.. but i cant quite figure out how to configure the action to chnage the file extension to for the output file entry
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Wow, that install really was messed up.
<gunny01> Talk about it.
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Was that supposed to be an Ubuntu package?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> If it was, they fail.
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Messed up kernel module, messed up groups, messed up initscript...
<gunny01> Yup
<gunny01> Ouch.
<gunny01> Anyway to fix it?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Easily?  Probably not.  I'd file a bug report and get the devs to handle it.
<gunny01> PuMpErNiCkEl: what do you mean?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Make the people who produced that messed up package fix it.
<gunny01> PuMpErNiCkEl: how?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> By filing a bug report.
<Cybane> Anyone else have an iBook?
<grazie> Cybane: don't get that many Mac users on the channel
<Cybane> I figured
<Cybane> Just trying to find out a way to mute the start up sound from Open Firmware
<grazie> Cybane: Open Firmware interface isn't very friendly is it?
<grazie> Cybane: might not be possible as the startup sounds at pretty important on a Mac...but I don't know
<grazie> s/at/are/
<Cybane> Well the sound is on the ROM
<Cybane> If you are using OSX you can mute the sound
<Cybane> Now I just need to find a Debian verison of that
<Cybane> HAHAHA I found it
<Cybane> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20051013141919568&lsrc=osxh
<bigfuzzyjesus> hey i reinstalled a ubuntu on a machine i have previously ssh'd into and now it says that REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED, how do i change it back :'(
<gunny01>  PuMpErNiCkEl: I think I might have to reinstall
<Jester45> bigfuzzyjesus: i think that means your ip changed
<grazie> bigfuzzyjesus:edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<grazie> bigfuzzyjesus: remove the key for the ip that's giving problems ... another will be created
<cellofellow> bigfuzzyjesus: that means that the SSH server has generated a new ID key. It's no biggy, just change your cached version.
<cellofellow> it USUALLY doesn't do that, 'cept when you reinstall SSH (or the OS)
<bigfuzzyjesus> otay
<bigfuzzyjesus> and how do i get the ssh server to start at boot
<Jester45> cellofellow: did shane tell you what i told him to say to you?
<cellofellow> um, no
<Jester45> ok it was: Hello!
<cellofellow> well, hello 2 u 2.
<bigfuzzyjesus> cellofellow, how do i get the ssh server to start at boot
<Jester45> settings -> autostarted applications
<cellofellow> bigfuzzyjesus: use sysv-rc-conf to set it to run in runlevels 2345
<Jester45> or that
<cellofellow> Jester45: daemons need to run with init.
<somerville32> autostarted applications are for desktop applications
<somerville32> You want an rc script
<cellofellow> it's there, you just have to set it
<cellofellow> well, nighty night
<Jester45> no!!!!
<Jester45> i had a question
<Jester45> darn
* kalikiana laughs in the background
<Jester45> can you make a menu with only html? or html + css ?
<Jester45> a menu that i just add the name and link
<kalikiana> sure, but html would be pretty ugly :P
<Jester45> right now i have .jpg with a link if you click
<Jester45> not the best way to add things
<Jester45> o
<kalikiana> imho pure css is always better than images
<Jester45> and i see a lot of dhtml menu howtos
<kalikiana> you might pick an example from e.g. cssplay.co.uk if you want
<Jester45> and they say you need javascript so would that mean i need to add anything special to apache?
<kalikiana> i would not use any javascript if possible
<kalikiana> Jester45, apache doesn't have anything to do with that at all, it's only the browser
<Jester45> just wondering
<Jester45> a got a weak server computer to run my site
<Jester45> and i dont wanna add much more to it
<kalikiana> Jester45, look at these http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/index.html
<kalikiana> if you put css in a file it's only loaded once and it's usually less traffic than images
<Jester45> i know about css but the javascript
<kalikiana> Jester45, you don't need any
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> im looking around ccplay
<Jester45> cssplay*
<kalikiana> just look through the examples, there are many without javascript
<Jester45> kalikiana: would you like to explain the xhtml? should i just add my html code?
<Jester45> or add the xhtml to the regular html
<Jester45> http://cssplay.co.uk/menus/menuseven.html
<Jester45> is my choice
<kalikiana> Jester45, there should be minor differences, i'll look...
<kalikiana> Jester45, no difference, that will pass as html4 just fine :)
<Jester45> so paSTE it at the top?
<kalikiana> Jester45, yes, insert it anywhere in the body, just where you like
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> and
<kalikiana> Jester45, but a) put the css in a second file
<kalikiana> Jester45, and b) looks like it uses a hack which won't work in ie7 anymore
<Jester45> i have a css sheet for the styles can i just all their css to it
<Jester45> i dont care
<kalikiana> i think so
<Jester45> i have ff on usb
<kalikiana> ok, if ie doesn't matter you can actually strip the css blocks beginning with * html
<kalikiana> saves you some traffic
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> http://jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/index2_withmenu.html
<Jester45> doesnt look right
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> didnt link css
<Jester45> ok its working now
<Jester45> just have to fine tune it
<Jester45> thanks
<kalikiana> looks good for a start :)
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> thats my old one
<Jester45> just ot play with
<Jester45> try without the /index*
<Jester45> the logo is messed up but im working on that at school
<Jester45> can i make the xhtml in a 2nd file?
<Jester45> its kinda messing up my html and would be better becuase all the pages would loook the same
<kalikiana> Jester45, the menu code is fine html4
<Jester45> yes but its ugly in my editor
<Jester45> its a page long
<kalikiana> you can really optimize by using only tiny images for the menu background
<kalikiana> just remove some line breaks after the </span> tags
<kalikiana> or do <span class="lk">link</span> in one line
<Jester45> i like bash script better
<Jester45> its cleaner
<kalikiana> Jester45, i can agree here - i'd say you can't really compare script and markup
<kalikiana> s/can/can't
<Jester45> i can
<Jester45> really wish cellofellow would make my site for me
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> i dont mind scripting because it lets you see it as you create and its more usefull
<Jester45> i wish i could find a nice gui html maker
<Jester45> be like a paint program but with no brushes
<Jester45> many of the ones i tried have a graph like placement
<kalikiana> arg, gui html is...... nothing good in my opinion. :/
<kalikiana> i think it's just a matter of being used to it.
<kalikiana> you can of course use a color picker and code at the same time.
<kalikiana> http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/16/1937237&from=rss
<kalikiana> I'll make some food now, ciao!
<_Dez> Hai guys
<kalikiana> _Dez, hi
<_Dez> Whats up
<Jester45> did that send?
<kalikiana> yummy chicken in the oven :P
<Jester45> guess not
<kalikiana> ?
<Jester45> if you read the comments you get to Worth arguing? (neutral), well i have the same idea why not combine them as an example: Azureus, works nice "out-of-the-box" but you can customize it much more but as not to overwhelm a new comer to torrenting there is 3 levels of options basic, intermediate, and advance. Basic is just that the basic things like ports and where to save data
<Jester45> , intermediate is more advance but still mostly just about making rules on how much of what how long if this then this and etc, and the advance is advance its includes the MaximumLineTransmissionUnit and other advance things. now think of this your new you don't know what a port is and you get slapped with 10,000 options and you don't understand any of them
<Jester45> so you decide aa this is to much i'm gonna use the default or a different client... as you can guess this itsnt the best thing to do and becuase there are so many options they dont know where to start now think of this example as in KDE and GNOME. GNOME is a simpler and
<Jester45> more easily used by new users and is customizeable but its hard unless you can add code to it and thats like going from basic -> advance. On the otherhand, KDE has many options they are fine defaults but users would love to have "just so" but they arenot sure where to start. as for GNOME this is harder to make but for KDE they could do what az has done have layers of options so you can say... i dont know much about networking so im
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> i typed to much :)
<kalikiana> wow, a strict op might feel the urge to ban you now ;)
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i typed all that
<Jester45> didnt think it was that much
<Jester45> and irc so no!!! to much
<Jester45> thats my standpoint on GNOME vs KDE
<Jester45> i should CC that :) allmost a book
<kalikiana> would fit nicely on a blog in case you have one...
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i tried
<kalikiana> imho kde's amount of settings is really overwhelming
<Jester45> but i dont wanna run sql on the old machine
<Jester45> thats why the settings levels would be nice
<Jester45> and it wouldnt be that hard to code for somone that know how
<kalikiana> yeah, if it is done right the levels sound nice
<Jester45> just a little bit like {type}[level] 
<Jester45> or something
<kalikiana> honestly I don't think that most coders out there know/care enough about usability
<kalikiana> and linus did an amazing action to prove that :D
<Jester45> it wouldnt be hard just a lot of word
<Jester45> work
<kalikiana> not hard, but one would have to *care* about that
<Jester45> and it would be a simple tree like thing
<Jester45> you could set the whole system to a level or just a part of it
<kalikiana> it's rather a matter of thinking than coding. although i'm not sure if that should be done system-wide.
<kalikiana> i wouldn't like to have five difficultiy levels for mousepad :P
<Jester45> like a level1 display could be color and a theme or somthing of the like
<Jester45> well..
<Jester45> the people that make it would onyl add lvl 2 or 1 things
<Jester45> depending on how hard they think it should be
<Jester45> 1 being brand new users
<kalikiana> yeah, the themes dialog could use some 'go advanced' button imo
<kalikiana> you can't even change single colors
<Jester45> well even with that its only 2 levels basicand advance
<kalikiana> for the themes dialog two or three levels might suffice
<Jester45> but a system wide thing could be hard to implement
<kalikiana> the torrent application with five levels is more reasonable
<Jester45> and the good thing about it is that you could catigorize it
<Jester45> like my self i know lots about torrents but not much about display
<kalikiana> system-wide is not nessessary at all, especially if you have a different number of levels
<Jester45> i find az lacking in default options as in the advance options
<Jester45> thats the one problem
<Jester45> a system wide would make porting harder and many programers might make the lvl 3 options a lvl 1 so the users think it has more options
<Jester45> and building from source  would be diffrent becuase a kubuntu install is diffrent from others
<kalikiana> as long as settings dialogs share common semantics you don't need a system-specific settings interface
<Jester45> its just a thought
<kalikiana> the latter is part of what makes kde bloated to me
<Jester45> and i think that gnome would have a hard time
<Jester45> they would 1) make the options 2) make the levels
<kalikiana> not sure what you mean.. imho a tight system integration is rather bad
<Jester45> why
<kalikiana> you can see that with many gtk apps being gnome-dependant although they shouldn'T be
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> well have a --level-off option
<Jester45> hehe
<jdrake> Has anyone ever ran xubuntu straight off of a CF card? What might be required to do such a thing without having a harddrive? (how much memory and such)
<Jester45> not that much the same as a live cd or even less
<Jester45> i would say 100mb of ram would run it
<_Dez> Yup
<Jester45> 128 would be nice and 256 would be useable
<_Dez> or even less then that
<_Dez> Ive ran xubuntu off a CF Card in my Nano-ITX Box
<_Dez> 1Ghz 64Mb of ram
<Jester45> i think under a 100 starts becoming slow if its a gui
<Jester45> no java im guessing :)
<jdrake> I am just thinking about a future system :p
<jdrake> My idea would be at least 512mb of ram, probably 1GB. The CF would be unknown. But ideally, I would want something that could essentially run without much writing. Obviously no swap.
<_Dez> no swap would be great
<_Dez> i run no swap on this box
<jdrake> I would think any flash could be killed eventually if it was for swap purposes.
<_Dez> 1.13Ghz,1GB Ram, 30GB 5200RPM,blahblah
<jdrake> I would like to see intel put out a decent chip that uses little power, and combine it with a gpu that is similarily light
<jdrake> I have definitely grown attached to xfce
<jdrake> I need a good music program though, banshee is a little heavyt
<kalikiana> i have 1gb ram, no swap at all, should even work for 512mb i guess
<_Dez> i love xfce and blackbox
<kalikiana> since my usual ram usage is under 400mb
<jdrake> banshee runs 15 to 30% cpu to decode an mp3
<jdrake> 10% memory
<_Dez> nice
<_Dez> my ram usage never gets higher then 400 too
<jdrake> Mem:   1034648k total,   822868k used,   211780k free,   130548k buffers
<_Dez> CPU Goes up down up down
<jdrake> Swap:  1453808k total,        0k used,  1453808k free,   395416k cached
<jdrake> CF might have problems here though: /dev/md0              total 111G  used 5.6G   free 99G   used 6% /
<_Dez> lol
<kalikiana> honestly, I wonder why I was happy when I got 1gb ram for the price of 512mb :P
<_Dez> how do i get specs like that jdrake?
<jdrake> _Dez, $600 or so
<_Dez> no i ment in terminal
<jdrake> df -h
<jdrake> but i added 'total', 'used', etc.
<jdrake> To save a line
<kalikiana> so $600 including formatting by jdrake :P
<jdrake> No, if I were doing it, $800 + shipping
<_Dez> lol
<jdrake> This thing cost me $1200 including monitor about 2 years ago
<_Dez> lol
<jdrake> I expect to at least use it for another 3 years, possibly 5.
<_Dez> Im the Tech Admin at school and i run 2 21" Dell monitors as mains
<_Dez> and ive put in a request for another one
<_Dez> Lol
<jdrake> My workflow has evolved to exclude windows (its still around somewhere)
<_Dez> We have to run Winblows 2003 or XP SP2
<jdrake> Pretty much gnuplot, openoffice, and latex will be introduced this week for labs.
<jdrake> gnuplot is very good
<_Dez> Sweet
<jdrake> Looks more distinctive than excel.
<_Dez> i just installed MSWord 2007 on about 300 computers
<jdrake> I would like to see a good set of designed applications that DO NOT require menu bars.
<_Dez> And I dont think our school is 100% Legit
<_Dez> LOL
<_Dez> I hate not having Menu bars
<Jester45> Mem:   2136648k total,   143847k used,   1992801k free,   189548k buffers
<_Dez> like when i use gimp
<jdrake> menus are for restaurants :p
<jdrake> gimp has menu bars
<_Dez> and turbos are for diesels
<_Dez> :p
<jdrake> I don't object to context menus :p
<_Dez> lol
<_Dez> later guys girlfriend awaits
<jdrake> But other menu styles are possibly better, such as radial menus
<_Dez> its late
<_Dez> i might be back when she falls asleep
<_Dez> hehe
<jdrake> =========== by
<kalikiana> ciao
<Jester45> i gonna play some games
<kalikiana> I'm gonna eat now :)
<Jester45> me2
<jdrake> Its almost bed time here, but I must input some data into openoffice's calc, the first step of my work flow
<jdrake> Hey guys, any nice background sites with amazing nature pictures? (1280x1024)
<Jester45> jdrake: i got some larger ones
<Jester45> you want?
<Jester45> 2560x1600
<jdrake> sure, I can always resize if needed.
<Jester45> it will be resized to fix your screen
<Jester45> you mean for xubuntu right?
<jdrake> yes
<jdrake> Does it do that resizing once or every redraw?
<jdrake> (just checking...)
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> never noticed
<Jester45> i think once one boot
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Backgrounds.tar.bz2
<Jester45> wait a sec b4 downloading
<Jester45> not sure if its done compressing
<jdrake> waiting :p
<Jester45> nope
<Jester45> they are large pictures
<jdrake> oh yes, how can I change the theme in openoffice to match xfce?
<Jester45> you can look at one of my Valentine's Day gifts
<jdrake> tell me when completed :p, then I will start
<Jester45> jesteris.boldlygoingnowhere.org/Images/Camara/S5030042.JPG
<Jester45> girl friend was surprised becuase its like 10 below zero
<Jester45> Fahrenheit that is
<jdrake> 10 below?
<jdrake> It has been regularly 10 below around here :p
<jdrake> wind chill of about -20 at times
<Jester45> where
<jdrake> sarnia
<jdrake> ON
<Jester45> idk where that is
<Jester45> but its was funny becuase i got her parents to tape a peice of paper on her door
<jdrake> across from port huron which is just an hour north of detroit.
<Jester45> told her to look outside
<Jester45> o
<jdrake> nice :p
<Jester45> cananda
<jdrake> yes
<Moniker42> hey i'm running edgy ubuntu - i've just installed xfce how do i switch to that environment?
<Jester45> logout then pick xfce session
<Jester45> ok its done
<jdrake> So where are you right now?
<Jester45> missouri like 900 miles south of you
<Jester45> i did that at like 4 in the morning
<jdrake> Do you live in the country?
<Jester45> im 16 so yea... i think its pretty funny
<Jester45> USA
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> kinda
<jdrake> You are just a young man then :p
<Jester45> dont have cable internet
<Moniker42> thanks Jester45
<Moniker42> working now
<Jester45> jdrake: yea thats why she was supprized then i drove her to school like normal and gave her a little bear that sings a sing and jumps up and down
<Jester45> your welcome
<Jester45> or not
<Jester45> sorry i dont have faster internet
<Jester45> parents will not pay for more
<icicled> spam people and make money :P
<icicled> your 16, it's ok
<icicled> just a minor
<Jester45> lol
<jdrake> spam people on dialup?
<icicled> get hold of a few computers then create a botnet
<jdrake> Jester45, have you heard of my friend + + + A T H 0?
<Jester45> nope
<jdrake> you should try it (without spaces) :p
<Jester45> atho
<icicled> heh
<jdrake> that is a 0 at the end :p
<jdrake> icicled, did I just date myself?
<icicled> jdrake, you are evil
<jdrake> yes I am
<icicled> date yourself?
<Jester45> +++ATH0 dont kil me ChanServ
<Jester45> thats fun
<Jester45> ATH0
<jdrake> icicled, let it be known how old I am
<icicled> nah
<icicled> how old are you?
<Jester45> WORK0
<jdrake> 25:p
<icicled> i'm 21
<Jester45> 77?
<icicled> go figure
<Jester45> close
<icicled> Jester45, http://www.securityspace.com/smysecure/catid.html?id=10020
<jdrake> There is a way you can ping somebody with that encoded in the message that is pinged back, so that when the computer replies, they hang up the modem all by themselves :p
<icicled> http://www.ath0.org/ --> wtf?
<jdrake> i notice the 'stileproject' in the bottom right
<Jester45> to bad i dont have dailup
<jdrake> yep
<icicled> jdrake, yes, you're very observant
<icicled> good job
<jdrake> I am waiting for my own domain to transfer away from godaddy
<Jester45> like mine?
<jdrake> hmm, why would xfmedia installation require the removal of 233 other packages (that are basically desktop ones)
<icicled> oO
<icicled> no idea
<Jester45> try it
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Dependency conflict, probably.
<jdrake> Have you guys ever tried bastet? (game)
<jdrake> oh, aptitude thinks they are unused
<jdrake> stupid thing
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> mark them as used
<jdrake> Is there a simple way to mark everything installed as used?
<Jester45> mark *
<Jester45> ?
<Jester45> jdrake: whats your dl %
<jdrake> 17% (9mb)
<jdrake> 75 Kbps
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> o well
<Jester45> really?
<Jester45> bytes or bits
<icicled> i have
<icicled> tried bastet that is
<jdrake> small b is always bits, B is bytes
<icicled> its also evil
<jdrake> that is why they call it Bastard Tetris :p
<jdrake> So Jester45, what do you plan on doing? It sounds like you should be finished Secondary School soon, and if your wish to go get some tertiary education.
<Jester45> well jdrake could you tell me when the dl has about 5 min left?
<jdrake> That is in approximately 1 hour
<jdrake> I am honestly not planning on staying up that long
<Jester45> ok
<jdrake> Nor would I keep this thing on that long, power costs money and all.
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> nice pictures
<Jester45> HD pics
<jdrake> You seem to be overly concerned with their resolution
<Jester45> i ahte low res background pics
<Jester45> hate*
<jdrake> Do you have something that can actually display it?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> my moniter
<jdrake> What kind of beast do you have?
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> i bet my tv can also
<jdrake> not likely
<Jester45> wide screen lcd
<Jester45> 42inch i think
<jdrake> The pixel density is probably horrible
<jdrake> 1080i is probably the best it can do
<jdrake> Either way, it would be overkill
<Jester45> well i dont use it much
<jdrake> I will never likely buy a beast like that myself
<jdrake> A little too much opportunity cost to it
<Jester45> i wont
<jdrake> I haven't been noticing as many updates that I was noticing with gnome.
<reklipz_> hey guys, i asked this in the #ubuntu channel, but I'm wondering if ill notice any speed increase when switching from ubuntu to xubuntu on my 1.4GHz centrino with 128MB PC2700 DDRRAM
<jdrake> reklipz_, chances are 'yes', but you would get more benefit from more ram, 128mb is really too low.
<Jester45> yes i agree
<reklipz_> jdrake, ya, but DDR for a lappy is really expensive, and is prolly worth more than i bought the laptop for
<jdrake> reklipz_, what is the model number of the laptop and brand?
<Jester45> gnome uses much more ram than xfce but you woudl get the most speed from a littlre more ram
<reklipz_> i was running beryl, but took that off and noticed a bit of an increase when creating windows
<jdrake> ahem
<reklipz_> jdrake, its a Gateway 200ARC
<jdrake> http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=200+Series+%28DDR%29
<jdrake> 512mb should be $54, presuming this is right model
<Cybane> this is disheartening Ubuntu is going to drop PPC as an offical release
<jdrake> Cybane, why is that?
<jdrake> There is no mass market anymore and limited number of users have it now.
<jdrake> There is nothing stopping somebody from stepping up to the plate to provide it
<Jester45> i think its because ppc is harder and has more problems
<PuMpErNiCkEl> They are providing it.  They're just not providing support.
<reklipz_> jdrake, sorry, battery died
<Cybane> I do not know why they are going to drop it just read about it
<jdrake> http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=200+Series+%28DDR%29
<jdrake> 512mb should be $54, presuming this is right model
<reklipz_> its a Gateway 200ARC
<PuMpErNiCkEl> They're only dropping commercial support.
<jdrake> Which makes it a non-issue anyways
<reklipz_> hmm
<reklipz_> well, ive got a desktop with a 1.4GHz p4 and 512MB ram, and it handles ubuntu with compiz like a breeze
<Cybane> The only reason why I can see them doing that is because apple went the way of x86 arch
<jdrake> ReKlipz, your laptop will not do as well.
<reklipz_> you think ill get the same performance?
<reklipz_> ok
<reklipz_> =(
<PuMpErNiCkEl> I'd say it's more because no one was buying support anyway.
<jdrake> You will get better mind you
<jdrake> 128mb to 512mb that i did many years ago was a load of difference
<reklipz_> well, im supposedly getting a new laptop with my scholarship, so i may wait until then to upgrade, but in the meantime, xubuntu is still a good idea?
<jdrake> But in the shortterm, installing xubuntu is a great idea
<reklipz_> thanks alot for that link btw, really appreciate it
<jdrake> no problem
<reklipz_> jdrake, will i get better results if i download the install cd for xubuntu, or would apt-getting xubuntu-desktop have the same effect?
<jdrake> Same thing
<reklipz_> like, would apt-get leave some nasties from ubuntu behind?
<jdrake> Use aptitude though instead of apt-get
<Jester45> yes
<jdrake> There should be nothing wrong with them both being there
<reklipz_> and how would i get rid of those nasties though?
<Jester45> jdrake: it runs a LITTLE slower
<reklipz_> or is it just ubuntu-desktop
<jdrake> Make sure you install a2ps though, xfprint requires it
<reklipz_> a2ps...
<Jester45> just make sure you turn off all gnome libs at startup
<reklipz_> Jester45, how do i make sure of that?
<Jester45> app2 print system?
<Jester45> settings --> sessions and start up
<Jester45> then advance tab
<jdrake> ReKlipz, theoretically if you aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop, it should notice everything else was installed as a dependancy and try to remove it (with a prompt)
<reklipz_> jdrake, k gonna do that now
<reklipz_> if im not back soon, take me for dead
<reklipz_> promise me, ok?
<jdrake> You are already dead,
<reklipz_> =)
<jdrake> Take back your life when you finish battle
<reklipz_> dig it
<jdrake> Install irssi :p
<reklipz_> back in a few
<jdrake> then connect in a terminal
<reklipz_> but i wanan be dead!
<reklipz_> gawd
<reklipz_> k, im out
<reklipz_> back later
<jdrake> I won't be :p
<reklipz_> ...
<jdrake> hmm, for the last two days, clicking a drive icon on the desktop does not bring up the folder
<jdrake> It seems I can un mount it then it works properly
<jdrake> xfmedia uses a fraction of the cpu that banshee does
<jdrake> Jester45, it is done
<radioaktivstorm> hello, my panels just died,a situation ive never encountered before. how do i turn them back on? im running the gnome panel for right now.
<Tampler> Hi, all! :)
<blizz> hey there
<irvin> hey
<blizz> any drawbacks when installing an amd64 installation? like, unavailable binary ports?
<blizz> had that problem with other distros
<sm0k3d> hey guys
<sm0k3d> i just installed xubuntu and i am very new to linux, i literally have try for a hour to install realvnc, can any1 help me?
<Aryon> sm0k3d: Open terminal and write "sudo apt-get install realvnc"
<irvin> is there a realvnc package?
<Aryon> No idea.
<irvin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<irvin> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Aryon> sm0k3d: Forget what I just said.
<blizz> is there any drawback between installing herd 2 + upgrading all packages and installing herd 4?
<blizz> woot. i mean.. is there a drawback when installing herd 2 + upgrading instead of installing herd 4
<Blais1> ho all
<Blais1> I'm having trouble setting up my compuiter for a widescreen TFT
<Blais1> display settings doesn't have the correct values, is there a way I can set them myself?
<psb154> Blais1 you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf that might do it.
<Blais1> I can edit it
<Blais1> but I think I'm displaying at the wrong refresh rate for my res
<Blais1> is there a command to test my current display settings?
<psb154> Blais1, well... you can edit the file with: sudo <your favorite editor> /etc...
<Blais1> yes
<Blais1> I have entered factory settings, but I get incredible font-blur
<Blais1> under section monitor I have vert-Refresh 56-75
<Blais1> but I want it to display at 60hz for my current res of 1680x1050
<psb154> Blais1, you will get blurry effects if you don't use the optimum res for your flat screen.
<Blais1> optimum res is meant to be 1680x1050, perhaps it's not being used then?
<Blais1> how can I test this?
<psb154> Blais1, you could: man xorg.conf
<Blais1> ok thansk
<grazie> Blais1: did you sort your other problem?
<Blais1> I can now connect through my wireless
<Blais1> which is very useful
<Blais1> but Opera and Firefox still creash
<Blais1> *crash
<grazie> Blais1: ram was good?
<Blais1> I haven't tried uninstalling FF yet, I will try but I want to set up my monitor properly first
<Blais1> yes it all seemed fine
<grazie> ?
<Blais1> hmm if I want to remove firefox I have to remove xubuntu-dektop!?
<grazie> Blais1: it's a meta package dependancy...removing it will be ok. if you then get additional packages though, come back and ask!
<Blais1> ok
<grazie> grazie: not hopefull that will solve your problem though
<Blais1> oh
<Blais1> nope it didn't help anything
<Blais1> brb
<pampa> hi
<pampa> i already had installed a console based xubuntu in my notebook
<hyper_ch> hi
<pampa> now i would like to install xfce
<hyper_ch> pampa: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pampa> ok, i'll try
<hyper_ch> why didn't you directly install xubuntu?
<pampa> i have tryed sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel
<tonyb2006> when I made a .desktop launcher for thunderbird, when I click it it just opens the .desktop files in a text editor
<pampa> but it ask me for the cdrom...
<hyper_ch> better to use sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> pampa: ok, we will need to cancel out the cd repository
<hyper_ch> pampa: you know how to get along in the command line interface?
<tonyb2006> and if you understand "comment out the line that has CD in it in /etc/apt/sources.list" do it
<pampa> hyper_ch, because every time i try to install directly xubuntu it just freezes on configuring anthy or something like that...
<hyper_ch> pampa: did you use the live-cd?
<pampa> hyper_ch, almost
<pampa> yeap
<pampa> i have the feisty fawn herd 2
<hyper_ch> pampa: better to try the alternate... is there an alternate cd for feisty?
<pampa> but i installed just the base system because of that tilt with the normal install
<hyper_ch> tonyb2006: why a launcher on the desktop?
<pampa> nope
<pampa> but if it's necesary i will download it
<tonyb2006> hyper_ch: Because its for someone that doesnt understand compys totally
<hyper_ch> tonyb2006: why not in the bar?
<pampa> hyper_ch, but, i have an internet connection working in xubuntu now...
<tonyb2006> because they want it on the desktop? :\
<hyper_ch> tonyb2006: never done that on a desktop... I have my top and bottom bar :)
<pampa> hyper_ch, could i just change the repository to download it from the internet and not from cd?
<hyper_ch> pampa: there are alternate downloads for feisty
<hyper_ch> pampa: the xubuntu-desktop will not be exactely the same as if you use a complete xubuntu gui install
<hyper_ch> and I think you may want to use herd-4 instead of herd2
<hyper_ch> pampa: I'd recommend this:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-4/feisty-alternate-i386.iso
<hyper_ch> but if you want to have the desktop installed then we can alter your repository
<pampa> so, youre tellinme to download the alternate feisty fawn herd 2 and try installing the full with that one?
<hyper_ch> pampa: no, telling you to use herd-4 alternate :)
<pampa> listen
<hyper_ch> pampa: the live cd has sometimes problems installing properly... for isntallation the alternate cd is better in my opinion
<pampa> i forgot that i already have the alternate herd 3....
<pampa> yes
<hyper_ch> pampa: so I recommend getting the latest release (of feisty) which is herd 4 and try the desktop install from the alternate cd
<pampa> i have downloaded the alternate because of my lowram system config
<hyper_ch> why do you want to use feisty and not edgy?
<pampa> i have just 64mb...
<hyper_ch> oh, 64mb
<hyper_ch> it'll be slow
<pampa> yeah? you think?
<pampa> mmmm
<pampa> last night i've tryied DSL and it worked pretty fast!
<hyper_ch> I tend to think so
<hyper_ch> xubuntu is bloat compared to dsl
<hyper_ch> however it's lightweight compared to gnome/kde
<pampa> my notebook has 6gb disk, so there's no prob with swap file
<pampa> oklisten
<hyper_ch> what processor have you got?
<pampa> anyway, in several days i plan to upgrade it's ram to 128 at leats...
<pampa> celeron coppermine 500mhz
<hyper_ch> ok, that will improve speed a lot :)
<hyper_ch> the 128mb
<pampa> ok
<pampa> so...
<hyper_ch> well, if you want to use feisty then go for herd4
<pampa> where?
<hyper_ch> and I did install xubuntu edgy once on a 64mb system with a 240mhz processor
<pampa> are you tellinme that herd4 would install just right in my system???
<hyper_ch> it took a long time to get it installed
<hyper_ch> Herd 4 Alternate:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-4/feisty-alternate-i386.iso
<hyper_ch> pampa: well, I don't see a reason why it shouldn't install
<hyper_ch> pampa: install will take a long time
<hyper_ch> pampa: you will have to be patient... 64mb just isn't much to work with
<pampa> yeah
<hyper_ch> another thing I recommend is to have at least 2-3 CD-RW with 700mb available :)
<pampa> but herd3 was freezed about 2 hours in the same position two times...
<hyper_ch> so you don't keep wasting CD-Rs for all of that :)
<hyper_ch> pampa: might be a problem with herd3
<hyper_ch> I don't know for sure
<pampa> you think? ok, let's try with herd4
<pampa> i'm downloading
<hyper_ch> well, the one time I installed edgy on that notebook I did let it install during the night
<hyper_ch> I can't tell how long it took
<pampa> sorry 'bout my english, i'm from Argentina :P
<hyper_ch> hablas ingles muy bien
<pampa> hyper_ch, ok, i will let herd4 took all the time he wants...
<pampa> jaja
<pampa> tu crees?
<hyper_ch> pampa: well, I just let it do it over night :)
<hyper_ch> si :) hablo espaol solamente un poquito
<pampa> ;)
<hyper_ch> yeah, the little pieces I know in spanish are also mixed with italian :)=
<pampa> hyper_ch, hahaha!
<hyper_ch> solamente --> italian and not spanish... but the spanish one would be somewhat close or I think you understood what I meant to say
<pampa> well, i would really like to learn italian, it's easier for me because this two languages are pretty similar...
<pampa> solamente est bien dicho, i think!
<hyper_ch> pampa: because they are so close to each other it makes it hard for me to distinguish them as neither is mother language
<pampa> slo, solamente, es lo mismo en espaol
<hyper_ch> :)
<pampa> yeap
<hyper_ch> I like languages :)
<pampa> in europe there's a lot of languages in very close distances!
<hyper_ch> and of course my french and latin helps also with italian and spanish :)
<pampa> wow!
<hyper_ch> and even with the same language, especially in German, there's the "problem" of the dialects :)
<hyper_ch> most germans won't understand at first when I talk in my dialect
<pampa> me too, that's why i would really love to live in europe! to learn alot of languages
<hyper_ch> btw, you're up early on a saturday :)
<pampa> hehe
<pampa> i haven't sleept
<pampa> 8|
<hyper_ch> well, you konw english and with your spanish background it shouldn't be all to hard to adapt to italian and a bit harder to french and portuguese
* hyper_ch is listening to Hoy by Gloria Estefan on Unwrapped [Amarok] 
<pampa> yeah, the secret is that you have to pay attention, you have to love learning other languages...
<hyper_ch> well, I have never been good at learning languages at school... but I like to communicate with people and for me it was much better speaking to people
<pampa> that's it
<hyper_ch> you see I learned a bit of spanish while I did an exchange year in Australia... many of the other exchange students were from South America
<pampa> the matter is to communicate
<pampa> oooh look at that!
<hyper_ch> especially I loved the spanish of Daniela Maria Claudia Prada... she is Columbian... I think she had the most melodious spanish :)
<pampa> :)
<hyper_ch> well, all of the S.A. dialects were totally different from the one in Spain... I don't like that one at all.. it's like a staccato
<pampa> i think you were not obnuvilated by her spanish, either by her beauty!!! :P
<hyper_ch> maybe both :)
<pampa> (i had some troubles to make that phrase)
<hyper_ch> even in argentina you do have different dialect... one of them came from Buenos Aires and the other from San Salvador de Jujuy and it didn't sound the same :)
<pampa> i really dont know if it's well writed...
<pampa> jajaja
<pampa> yeah
<pampa> look
<hyper_ch> pampa: I understood what you meant to say :)
<pampa> now i'm in Cordoba, it's famous by it's particular dialect
<hyper_ch> I don't know that one :)
<pampa> it's in the middle center of Argentina
<hyper_ch> why is the dialect particular?
<hyper_ch> or rather what makes it particular?
<pampa> it's dialect is pretty funny for me that i'm from Santa Fe, the neigbourhood province
<pampa> you have to listen to them :D
<pampa> hehehe
<hyper_ch> hehe :)
<hyper_ch> well, the dialects in Germany/Switzerland/austria are a thing for themselves...
<hyper_ch> as I have said above most Germans and Austrians wouldn't understand me at first
<pampa> in my province (Sta Fe) we have a more Buenos Aires's kind...
<hyper_ch> and I even have problems understanding some dialects in Switzerland
<hyper_ch> I remember that lovely girl from Buenos Aires :)
<pampa> hehehehe
<hyper_ch> Catalina Maria Jaramillo
<hyper_ch> hmm, all girls I know from S.A. have in their name a "Maria"...
<pampa> yeah, don't tell me... i'm in love of every woman of my country!
<pampa> :D
<pampa> yeah!, Maria is pretty popular
<hyper_ch> yeah, there are some really nice ones :)
<hyper_ch> but they are always late :)
<pampa> late?
<hyper_ch> well, I learnt that when i wanted to meet at like 7 pm then I say 6:30
<hyper_ch> well, if you say you want to meet at some place at some time... they were always late... but I think that's the mentality there :)
<grazie> pampa: I'm not sure, but I think you anthy problem is just a dictionary install
<pampa> oohhh, yeah! that's a big problem of the Argentinian...
<grazie> pampa: you should be able to kill the process and finish the install without problems
<hyper_ch> pampa: I learnt to live with it as I just said to meet 30min before I actually intended to meet :)
<pampa> grazie, you say?
<grazie> pampa: I think so, not certain
<grazie> grazie: your anthy problem...
<pampa> grazie, how i could wach the running processes to kill them up?
<grazie> pampa: ^^
<grazie> pampa: alt+f2
<hyper_ch> what's anthy?
<pampa> grazie, in another terminal
<pampa> but which commando?
<grazie> pampa: some dictionary thing...I don't know exactly
<pampa> hyper_ch, i dont remember very well... but i think it was something like anthry...
<grazie> hyper_ch: ^^
<grazie> pampa: ps aux
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/etc/rc2.d$ man anthy
<hyper_ch> No manual entry for anthy
<hyper_ch> oh well :)
<pampa> grazie, roger... i'll try with that
<grazie> !anthy
<ubotu> anthy: A Japanese input method (backend, dictionary and utility). In component main, is optional. Version 7500-1 (edgy), package size 2749 kB, installed size 10388 kB
<hyper_ch> :)
<pampa> jajajaja
* hyper_ch pats ubotu: "Well done..."
<pampa> maybe i'm a lilbit wrong :P
<grazie> pampa: ok. come back if you've have a problem. saves downloadling yet again,
<pampa> don't tellme! it was anthy?
<grazie> pampa: ?
<hyper_ch> I'd still first get the newest release :)
<pampa> grazie, i preffer wait to download herd4 and try with it
<grazie> ok
<pampa> if the problem persist with herd4 then i'll try ps aux, and killall :P
<hyper_ch> :)
<pampa> my brain is almost in flames!!!
<grazie> :)
<pampa> you english people makes me think a lot to translate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<hyper_ch> !es | pampa
<ubotu> pampa: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pampa> hehehe
<hyper_ch> oh, there is no #xubuntu-es ?
<pampa> ubotu, THANKS!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<grazie> pampa: hyper_ch is swiss!
<hyper_ch> grazie: can you prove it ^^
<grazie> no
<pampa> jajajaja
<hyper_ch> there you go :)
<hyper_ch> well, let's hope herd 4 works fine :)
<pampa> i hope
<hyper_ch> need to go for a little while :)
<pampa> i cant wait to see xfce running on my notebook!
<grazie> hyper_ch: maybe later
<pampa> ok guys (grazie, are you female?)
<grazie> pampa: no
<pampa> ok,so it's: ok guys :p
<grazie> ciao
<pampa> i'm going to take a shower
<pampa> thanks for all the data
<pampa> i'm gonna come back with more info 'bout how it was
<pampa> hoping it works!!!
<pampa> bye bye
<pampa> see you later
<somerville32> Xubuntu meeting started in #ubuntu-meeting
<hyper_ch> somerville32: what's that?
<somerville32> It is where we discuss Xubuntu stuff - development, packages, iso testing, artwork, etc. etc.
<somerville32> You're welcome to join us
<hyper_ch> why ubuntu-meeting and not xubuntu-meeting?
<duglas> what time on Wednesday's ... I am usually at work at this time
<slow-motion> hallo
<somerville32> hi
<silya> Hi all! When I login on my PC through vnc xfce4session starts, but then "Keyboard layout Switcher" sisappears and I add him by hand again. What is the problem?
<silya> disappears
<Jester45> bug maybe or it might crash for some reason
* Jester45 will leave now
<sha1sum> hey all... great stuff you guys have going here...
<sha1sum> I do have one suggestion for your post-install boot-to-HDD:
<sha1sum> if the usbhid kernel mod is not set to run at boot, it might be a good idea
<sha1sum> I just had no input devices ;) ended up having to cold poweroff and plug in a ps2
<somerville32> hehe :)
<sha1sum> not only this, but I'm also using a USB KVM switch
<sha1sum> so maybe I was doing stuff on my other system when the hardware detection process was doing its thing
<sha1sum> not sure how you would prevent these sorts of things, but if it does autodetect USB HID devices to specify the running of the module, maybe some documentation is needed to leave all devices connected to the install machine while it runs
<sha1sum> but in all actuality (as you more than likely know), the usbhid module does not use many resources at all
<sha1sum> might be a good idea just to default it
* somerville32 nods.
<sha1sum> so how do I submit an official request for this?
<sha1sum> wait a minute
<sha1sum> lemme check common questions
<sha1sum> lol
<superkirbyartist> (test)
<superkirbyartist> Hello.
<superkirbyartist> I am trying to adjust colors on my monitor.
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me please?
<sha1sum> are you in text mode or graphical mode?
<superkirbyartist> Graphical mode.
<dakar> witam
<dakar> jaki polecacie odtwarzacz konsolowy ??? pod mpd
<dakar> ta wogole jest tu kto??
<sha1sum> hahaha
<sha1sum> :D
<superkirbyartist> Shalsum?
<superkirbyartist> It's an iMac monitor.
<superkirbyartist> Can you help me please?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me calibrate monitor?
<grazie> superkirbyartist: what's wrong with the colours?
<superkirbyartist> Grazie: Wrong colors appear everywhere.  Example: Virgin moble logo is blue.
<superkirbyartist> Gaim is blue too.
<superkirbyartist> The Firefox fox is blue.
<grazie> superkirbyartist: G3 iMac?
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<grazie> superkirbyartist: X config on G3 iMacs can be tricky. I'll see if I can find you a link
<superkirbyartist> Thank you grazie.
<hyper_ch> somerville32: here?
<somerville32> yup
<hyper_ch> can't you try to get vmware to work in feisty?
<grazie> superkirbyartist: try this >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=350291&highlight=x+imac
<grazie> hyper_ch: I thought you liked virtualbox?
<hyper_ch> grazie: the problem with vbox is that it doesn't fully support the swiss german keyboard layout
<grazie> k
<grazie> hyper_ch: that seems odd though
<blizz> for the love of god, *why* is the hd-media image a compressed 256M partition when it's supposed to hold a 600M cd iso? :P (for usb stick install)
<hyper_ch> hmmm, skype is keeping freezing my xubuntu :(
<hyper_ch> grazie: still here?
<grazie> yes
<hyper_ch> well, I can't type that:  $.-_:!^~` with vbox
<hyper_ch> as well as this {}[] 
<hyper_ch> and the numeric pad doesn't work either for the SG keyboard layout
<grazie> i thought vbox would use whatever is already available...maybe there config isn't quite right....it seems odd to me as thought there were many German devs & users
<hyper_ch> grazie: they use somehow the wine thing... I told them already but it's not on their priority list
<hyper_ch> that's the pity for me about vbox... it's really better than vmware but when I can't use those keys :(
<grazie> !seen maxamillion
<hyper_ch> grazie: have you tried usb devices yet on vbox?
<grazie> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<hyper_ch> problem is my contacts from my palm aren't properly transferred to kontact
<hyper_ch> so I thought I could put it to outlook
<hyper_ch> then use outlook to sync with egroupware
<hyper_ch> and use contact to sync again with egroupware :)
<Jester45> how do you check drive fragmentation
<hyper_ch> !fragmentation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fragmentation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> Jester45: is that necessary on linux
<Jester45> and yes i know linux doesnt need it must
<jdrake> heh
<Jester45> i would like to see how fragmented my drive is still
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> ask the local gurus :)
<jdrake> If it is said that drive defragmentation is not necessary on linux, then wouldn't that statement need to be testable by determining how much fragmentation is on the drive and how said fragmentation impacts performance?
<Jester45> jdrake: ?? it impacts it a little but not nearly like windows
<hyper_ch> jdrake: as long as you have 20% or more free diskspace linux will arrange the files in whole chunks
<jdrake> I have never personally had a problem I would associate to it, but testable it should be before statements of claim are made.
<hyper_ch> jdrake: some gurus told me so :)
<jdrake> ah, appeal to authority :p
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Works if it's not a false authority.
<hyper_ch> jdrake: if they know what they are talk about :)
<jdrake> hyper_ch, non-testable because of unknown people
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Which, in this case, is mostly true since ext3 is designed to not fragment files.
<jdrake> I recall fsck used to give info on fragmentation
<jdrake> It would typically be 0.9% i believe
<Jester45> yea thats it
<Jester45> i wa trying ckfs
<jdrake> Could anyone verify that xfmedia freezes if an item in its playlist is suddenly not in the file system location it expected anymore? (say by renaming a directory)
<Jester45> jdrake: no i should normaly skip that entry to the playlist
<Jester45> it*
<jdrake> One might think so, but it didn't
<Jester45> it does on drapper
<jdrake> Me no use dapper :p
<jdrake> I must test out my updated fglrx, brb
<hyper_ch> anyone knows how to change the icon set (rabies wants to know)
<grazie> RE: icons sets...download the set wanted and recommend extracting to ~/,icons
<hyper_ch> rabies: see?
<rabies> cool, thanx
<grazie> rabies: then launch Applications > Settings > User Interface Settings ... and select from Icon Theme tab
* hyper_ch is listening to Drifting Away by Faithless on Reverence (UK Edition) [Amarok] 
<jdrake> Well, fglrx doesn't yet work
<jdrake> (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<jdrake> Have you guys heard of an /sbin/lrm-video before?
<Jester45> i got 4 packages that are held back from upgrading they are: linux-headers-386 linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modues0generic
<Jester45> how can i upgrade these? are they they kernels?
<Jester45> and i think i have a 686 how can i get that kernel? and how can i check on if i have a i686
<PuMpErNiCkEl> -686 was merged into -generic for Edgy.
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> how would i upgrade it then
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Find out why they're being held back and fix it. ^^
<Jester45> well i dont know what
<Jester45> why
<PuMpErNiCkEl> What are you upgrading from/to?
<Jester45> just trying to get them upgraded
<PuMpErNiCkEl> What version are you upgrading from, and what version are you upgrading to?
<Cyban1> How do you make Xubuntu boot to  text login and not a graphical login?
<somerville32> Disable gdm from starting at boot
<hyper_ch> somerville32: do you know why I can't install the newest kernel?
<hyper_ch> The following packages have been kept back:
<hyper_ch>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<hyper_ch> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Cyban1> why can't i su to root in the default install?
<Cyban1> or can i use sudo to change the root password?
<grazie> hyper_ch: there's been quite a few problems with the kernel packages for about a week to 10 days
<hyper_ch> grazie: thx
<Cyban1> how do i remove xfce and all it's deps?
<Cyban1> I like ubuntu but just want their verison of debian without the "extras"
<s|g> re
<icicled> openoffice has some huge fonts under xubuntu
<icicled> there a fix/
<icicled> ?
<s|g> icicled: only in oo.org ?
<q_> hi all, i'm using XFCE 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2) and when i restarted got this error "Starting without administrative privileges" and i lost the right click mouse button menu and the background image, anybody know why?
<q_> pleaseeeeeee
<nalioth> no patience at all . . . .
<Prisoner_> hello
<Prisoner_> what's going on?
<jdrake> Going through my music collection
<Prisoner_> that's cool
<jdrake> Trying to recover from a 17gb music collection and banshee.
<jdrake> The delete button is my favourite
<Prisoner_> ok
<icicled> fun
<icicled> i'm trying to get openoffice to stop sucking
<icicled> but no luck so far: http://imagebin.org/7325
<jdrake> What do you dislike?
<Prisoner_> I've been planning my Dual boot with XUbuntu for a couple of weeks, maybe I'll actually get around to it this weekend
<icicled> jdrake, check out the screenshot then tell me :P
<jdrake> Well, the font sizes are way too big
<icicled> Prisoner_, it is the weekend
<icicled> yes exactly
<icicled> i need to fix the damn problem
<Prisoner_> I know, but hard tof ind the time
<icicled> no luck so far
<jdrake> Firefox almost has a similar problem
<icicled> firefox is easy, all you do is tell it to use smaller fonts
<icicled> in openoffice, there's no such thing (that i know of)
<Prisoner_> I need to work uniterupted but with my spouse constantly wanting to do home improvement projects, it isn't easy to get such a thing
<icicled> heh
<icicled> it is a home improvement though
<Prisoner_> lol
<Prisoner_> been hearing too much bad stuff about Vista
<icicled> its annoying
<icicled> not much else
<Prisoner_> the latest thing I heard on Vista is it needs 2GB in the real world to work, 1gb RAM won't cut it
<Prisoner_> really need to get on with it
<icicled> yea, 2gb is recommended
<icicled> 1gb is kinda the minimum req
<Prisoner_> I only have 512mb
<dev1> In vimtutor tutor.ru has koi8-r charset by default. iconv fix the problem. please note that
<icicled> well for aero interface anyway
<Prisoner_> 1.583AMD Sempron
<dev1> where I can write about it? is it a bug?
<Prisoner_> hmmm
<icicled> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<dev1> I am happy with xfce :) My home pc return to life :)
<dev1> and with xubuntu
<jdrake> The question I have - will xfce continue to 'grow' with computer hardware
<icicled> i sure hope so
<icicled> well for now it uses some gnome services to do its hardware handling
<icicled> i wish it wouldn't
<icicled> but whatever
<jdrake> When I mean grow, I mean become less usable on existing systems.
<jdrake> Software is like a gas, it tends to expand to its container
<icicled> =] 
<icicled> i'd say it definitely will happen
<icicled> in general it will
<slow-motion> n8
<icicled> to achieve greater things w/software it becomes more complex
<icicled> thus needs more cpu/ram/fast hd/etc
<icicled> but sometimes people just create bad software in general
<icicled> in python you can create a p2p client in less than 100 lines of code (not very good but you can)
<icicled> try doing the same in c++ or c
<icicled> dev. time would be way longer
<icicled> but the end result you will get something equal to or better
<icicled> time is a factor nowadays
<icicled> the thinking is that if you have the resources why not use them
<icicled> it should be: if you have resources use them efficiently :P
<icicled> but figuring out how to use it efficiently takes time :P
<jdrake> icicled, I disagree with the C++/C example. The result could be just as bad or worse easily.
<icicled> jdrake, it could be yes
<icicled> in the end you can always blame the user/consumer by saying hey, they wanted it done fast
<jdrake> In the free software world, the consumer is not always the primary consideration.
<icicled> yea well, that's what you think :P
<icicled> think about why ubuntu took off the ground
<icicled> they made it easier for people to use
<icicled> its as simple as that
<jdrake> Definitely, but they primarily use software already written, only a small portion is new.
<icicled> no doubt, but the glue that makes everything easier to use is whats important
<jdrake> In that specific case the goal is the person at the end.
<icicled> a good installer which doesn't make the user feel like a moron (esp if they don't know a lot about computers)
<icicled> then programs labeled w/simple names like 'music player' or 'video player'
<icicled> not xmms / xine
<icicled> all the simple little details are what count
<jdrake> My favourite installer was the one for system 7.5
<jdrake> Not too many questions asked, hardly any infact.
<icicled> =] 
<icicled> what good would xmms be if the user didn't know wtf it was and what it did
<icicled> anyway
<icicled> that's why ubuntu has this quote: 'human experience' (or something like that)
<jdrake> I have noticed a few bugs in xfmedia, not show stoppers mind you.
<icicled> bugs are everywhere :)
<jdrake> My biggest annoyance so far in general is that you can't alt-tab while dragging something like you can in windows.
<icicled> you just can't see many of them
<dev1> ubuntu i18n team works with xubuntu traslation too or not?
<jdrake> I also have the capability to fix some.
<icicled> silya, i think its mainly done at the xfce4 team
<icicled> but if they need to add a few things i'm sure they do
<silya> heh
<icicled> you can always grab the source and find out =] 
<silya> I see that many apps not traslated
<icicled> silya, a lot of apps aren't
<icicled> only 'popular' apps are :P
<icicled> gaim being one of them
<Sharn> Hm?
<silya> I think if xubuntu want's to be everywhere everuthing must be translated!
<silya> ^)
<Sharn> Well, translate then. =P
<Sharn> Alot of us only know english, you know.
<silya> If my mummy runs Gnumeric and see English she will run so fast as she can from pc with ubuntu :)
<silya> But
<silya> I saw trasnlated gnumeric...
<silya> hmmm
<silya> bug?
<silya> or hands?
<icicled> =] 
<silya> xfce-screenshot not translated! :$
<silya> :)
<silya> In xubuntu: program button "applications" on english! in-menu components in russian. interesting...
<icicled> you can help them :P
<silya> Heh, when I read such as: "Ass hole, give us 100 updates and then we will talk with you". In this situsation I just wanna say "POSHEL NA HUJ!"
<silya> russian unstraslatable words :)
<jdrake> Do we have an app that can do a 'mass translation' of one format to another?
<jdrake> music format
<silya> Bye all! Good night! 00:58 AM in Ukraine :)
#xubuntu 2007-02-18
<RememberPOL> So, I'm using alberto milone's bleeding edge nvidia driver repository... and something weird just happened. My laptop froze and upon restarting, x complained about some nvidia module version mismatch so I removed nvidia-kernel-commond, removed nvidia-glx, installed nvidia-kernel-common, installed nvidia-glx, and now x is complaining it can't load the NVIDIA module because of some missing module it's trying to load "wfb", even though th
<RememberPOL> http://rafb.net/p/GEjYlC82.txt
<abzde> i'm not totally sure if this should be here, or in the fluxbox channel, but, i've used firefox as my only webbrowser up until today, i go and install mozilla, and it becomes the default browser, firefox is still default if i'm in xfce, but if i'm in fluxbox mozilla is default... any idea's why?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you set firefox to be the default in the Fluxbox environment, does it ignore that setting?
<jdrake> I keep having thunar crash when I try to get properties of a trash item
<kalikiana_> jdrake, still there?
<jdrake> yes
<kalikiana_> I had that, too and Benedikt told me how to fix it: update your mp3tags plugin.
<jdrake> So you are saying that a plugin is allowed to crash the file manager?
<Sharn> Rofl. It doesn't have to be allowed.
<kalikiana_> jdrake, Actually the plugin does not work with Thunar 0.8, just update it
<jdrake> So I can compile the thing and it will work?
<kalikiana_> yes
<jdrake> When I switch applications it seems to take a long delay to switch, like from xchat to firefox or a terminal takes easily 500 to 1000ms to completely be ready to use
<jdrake> yep, that seems to fix it
<jdrake> Any way of getting properties of multiple items?
<tripppy>  how do i setup a program to start on startup?
<cellofellow> tripppy: put it in the dialog in Applications -> Settings -> Autostarted...
<tripppy> i want to autostart Krfb. can i just type that in or does it need to link to the DIR its installed in?
<cellofellow> just krfb should work
<kalikiana_> jdrake, nope, no properties of multiple files; try pcmanfm if you need that ;)
<jdrake> pcmanfm?
<kalikiana_> jdrake, it's similar to Thunar, with some differences: http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/
<kalikiana_> I don't like it as much, so it depends on your usage
<tripppy> cellofellow, no it didnt. dang it
<cellofellow> well, maybe /usr/bin/krfb
<cellofellow> or something like that
<tripppy> kk
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem: my computer on which I recently installed xubuntu will fail to recognize USD devices and connect to the internet(recognize my ethernet card?) 9 out of 10 times I turn it on
<jdrake> USD ~= USB?
<cryosphere> right
<cryosphere> sorry
<jdrake> Does dmesg show anything interesting?
<maxamillion> cryosphere: open a terminal and type "ifconfig" and tell me if there is something like "eth0" listed?
<jdrake> Or infact can you post the dmesg output
<maxamillion> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cryosphere> well now there would be
<maxamillion> post it there
<cryosphere> and before also
<cryosphere> AAH,
<cryosphere> no only eht1
<cryosphere> *eth1
<maxamillion> cryosphere: you have two ethernet devices or is it a laptop with wifi?
<jdrake> As for usb, have you tried the irqpoll kernel option by chance?  I have to do that personally on my RS200 system.
<cryosphere> laptop with wifi
<maxamillion> cryosphere: you need it to do ethernet at the moment?
<cryosphere> well the frustrating thing is that I dont do anything to make it work
<cryosphere> just keep rebooting it until all USB devices work and I able to connect to the internet
<cryosphere> max: yes I do need ethernet to be here
<maxamillion> cryosphere: well it sounds to me like (with the internet issue) that the wireless card is just taking over ... so do "sudo ifup eth0" and then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<cryosphere> well, let me find the address to an extended pastebin about this
<cryosphere> http://www.pastebin.ca/361526
<cryosphere> go to line 144
<cryosphere> how can I tell if eth1 corresponds to my wireless card
<maxamillion> cryosphere: ok ... looks like it functions
<maxamillion> cryosphere: uhmmm... not sure actually, i have always just known which was which
<istill316> HEEEY
<cryosphere> but this is not an isolated issue of connecting to the internet, but a larger issue that affects both ability to communicate with USB devices and the dsl modem
<maxamillion> istill316: hello
<cryosphere> unless not being able to communicate to the modem somehow disables my USB ports .. . . :)
<istill316> hey hey
<istill316> linux doesn't like me :(
<maxamillion> cryosphere: i don't see why your ethernet would affect your usb
<maxamillion> istill316: not true, linux likes everyone
<istill316> then why won't it play my videos right?
<maxamillion> istill316: do you have the codecs installed?
<cryosphere> max: right so it has to be a larger issue that includes those two
<istill316> as far as I know
<maxamillion> istill316: video drivers?
<istill316> they all appear washed-out though
<maxamillion> cryosphere: hardware problem maybe?
<maxamillion> istill316: what player you using?
<istill316> at the moment, kaffeine, but I get the same results with the other 5 players I tried
<cryosphere> max: i think it has to be
<cryosphere> max: IF fact a if you read that pastebin
<cryosphere> max: around the time this nonsense started a msg started displaying" Unrecognized memory module . .  may effect stability, Press Esc to continue and its still there ever time I restart/turn on my computer
<cryosphere> however windows seems to be ok  . . .
<maxamillion> istill316: yeah ... i honestly wouldn't know, i don't do much media stuffs
<cryosphere> its a dual-boot btw
<istill316> k :\
<maxamillion> cryosphere: you run memtest86+ on your machine to see if in fact there is a bad module? ... windows tends to be able to ignore bad memory up to a certain point of failure
<cryosphere> i think i have something like that in the boot menu
<cryosphere> or is that something I can run right now in the terminal
<maxamillion> no, it has to be run either off the live cd or from the boot menu, it can't run in a host OS because the host OS will be doing memory management and the program will not be able to affectively check it
<maxamillion> it == the ram
<cryosphere> ok, so Im pretty sure I have a bad module - do you think just replacing the ram will do it?
<maxamillion> probably
<maxamillion> strange things happen when you have bad ram
<Sharn> Stupid livecds.
<cryosphere> ok, well thanks, i makes sense to me that this is hardware thing
<maxamillion> Sharn: ?
<maxamillion> cryosphere: :)
<cryosphere> and I really dont want to blow money on new laptop
<cryosphere> i should read something about bad memory modules and linux
<maxamillion> cryosphere: yeah ... money is a horrible thing to waste
<cryosphere> esp when i can make this crappy emachine run pretty well under linux
<maxamillion> :)
<Sharn> maxamillion: My friend gets an error trying to boot the LiveCD. He's never used linux before, so he can't give a very detailed description either.
<maxamillion> :(
<istill316> I'm getting an error during some package installation:
<istill316>  perl -MCPAN -e 'shell'
<istill316> oopos not that
<istill316> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN4> line 4.
<Jester45> at line 104 of stack.pm it looks like you have used an uninitialized value
<istill316> thanks :P
<Jester45> :)
<cryosphere> how would i use syslog to track down a possible irq problem
<kalikiana> http://www.daniweb.com/techtalkforums/thread19266.html
<cryosphere> if someone want to help, I compared the log between the good and the bad boot at http://www.pastebin.ca/361614, i just grepped for some key words
<tripppy> how do i browse windows samba shares?
<kalikiana> tripppy, either fusesmb or pyNeighborhood
<tripppy> kalikiana, thankx
<kalikiana> :)
<blizz> is there already a fix for that bcm43xx wireless problem in 2.6.20-8 kernels?
<blizz> i downloaded a 4.x firmware from openwrt but it doesnt seem to work
<danboid> Hi!
<blizz> hiho
<kalikiana> hi
<danboid> Is it not possible to delete icons from the xfce desktop without using Thunar?
<kalikiana> danboid, What do you mean exactly? You should be able to delete file icons via the context menu..
<danboid> Thats strange- it seems to be working fine now. Didn't last time I tried
<danboid> :D
<kalikiana> :)
<danboid> The xfce menu editor in xubuntu 6.10 doesn't display any of the entries except for the quit and settings sub-menu. How do I edit all the other sub-menus (Accessories, Graphics, Multimedia etc etc)
<danboid> or are they strictly auto-generated?
<gpocentek> they are generated using the .desktop files sitting in /usr/share/applications
<danboid> so I just delete/add files from there then? Can you not do this from the menu editor?
<gpocentek> you need to add/remove files
<danboid> I'm very happy with xubuntu overall, there is just one thing missing that I liked about nautilus and konq and that is that they both had image resizing (imagemagick) plugins. I don't suppose i can get something similar for thunar or does anyone know of a standalone graphical batch image resizing tool?
<gpocentek> gimp :)
<danboid> Yes, gimp has a batch resizing plugin but it didn't work last time I tried it
<kalikiana> danboid, you might try gqview or mirage if you want quick images edits
<kalikiana> oh, it's batch resizing mainly? then gimp is probably the tool of choice :P
<danboid> as i say gimp doesn't work for that, unfortunately
<danboid> unless a new version of the resizing plugin got released recently
<danboid> anyone here using feisty?
<blizz> yes
<blizz> ff herd4 with that 2.6.20-8 kernel which has crappy support for most bcm43xx cards *turns crazy*
<danboid> have you tried using hibernate under feisty? It works fine for me under Edgy except for the fact that USB doesn't work after booting up from hibernation and it requires I boot normally to get USB working again
<danboid> most of the time
<blizz> hmpf, for mod in ehci_hcd ohci_hcd; do rmmod $mod; modprobe $mod; done ;-)
<danboid> let me try
<danboid> so i tried pasting
<danboid> for mod in ehci_hcd ohci_hcd; do rmmod $mod; modprobe $mod
<danboid> into a root terminal but all I get is a '>'
<danboid> Wrong shell maybe? I pasted it into Terminal?
<danboid> I know nothing of shell scripting, as you can tell
<danboid> Doing "modprobe ehci_hcd; modprobe ohci_hcd" didn't fix it either so a reboot it is I think
<danboid> Suppose I'll just have to give up thar quick hibernate boot until this gets sorted out as having to reboot normaly to get USB working defeats the whole point
<kalikiana> danboid, try "for mod in ehci_hcd ohci_hcd; do rmmod $mod; modprobe $mod; done"
<kalikiana> but I'm no shellscript pro either :/
<danboid> That has caused my Terminal to enter limbo. I can still click on its menus but the command isn't finishing and CTRL+C is having no effect :(
<danboid> so I've just closed it
<danboid> it was a good idea tho, thanks
<kalikiana> danboid, I'm sorry that it made your Terminal freak out, I only remembered that done belongs to for loops
<Ramla> Anybody know if there's a panel plugin or similar to start/stop screensaver daemon?
<Ramla> And, while I'm at it.. It seems xscreensaver is not installed on my system, but yet there seems to be something that does monitor powersaving, just wondering what it might be
<tripppy> Ramla, i just did a xscreensaver-demo
<tripppy> and turned it off
<Ramla> Hmm.. this is akward, when i watch a dvd with totem my monitor powers off every 30 minutes, and trying to find / make a plugin or a script to turn it off I don't even know what I should be turning off
<tripppy> settings - settings manager
<tripppy> screen saver
<tripppy> n
<tripppy> blank after 2hrs
<slow-motion> hallo
<Prisoner_> hi
<fijam> hello
<Prisoner_> you running xubuntu?
<fijam> certainly
<Prisoner_> I'm finally going to get it installed on my main box either tomorrow or Tuesday
<fijam> That's great
<Prisoner_> I finished partitioning the drive last night
<Prisoner_> going to set up a dual boot with XP
<Prisoner_> set up separate partitions for swap, ext3, and a FAT32 partition to share files with WIndows
<Prisoner_> I basically don't think I want to deal with Windows Vista when they pull support for XP
<fijam> true
<Prisoner_> I've been running Xubuntu on my old 400mhz machine and it seems to run OK
<Prisoner_> my main machine is a 1.583GHZ with 512mb RAM, sure it'll run great on that
<fijam> Sure thing. I am currently also on Celeron 400
<Prisoner_> my 400mhz is AMDK6 based with 384mb RAM
<Prisoner_> I did find a problem though, XFburn doesn't want to burn a CDROM from an .iso file
<Prisoner_> I loaded K3B on the machine and that solved the problem
<jdrake> I have had a problem twice yesterday where thunar got stuck in a drag and drop operation and I couldn't cancel it. The first time I tried to kill it, but it ended up being a zombie process - had to kill X. Any other ways to fix this?
<killerk> hello everone
<killerk> i am in need of help, i have a Netgear MA521 Wireless card but have no clue how to install it
<killerk> can someone help me
<jdrake> ndiswrapper would be a good start
<jdrake> It willl wrap the windows driver that is provided with the card.
<jdrake> It is not fool proof mind you.
<jdrake> I have had only good luck with it when using the latest version. But that was many months ago.
<ssbm> but i was reading online and it says that they have an official linux driver for my chipset
<ssbm> RealTek 8180L
<jdrake> ok, good luck with it :P
<jdrake> If ifconfig shows your card then luck you.
<ssbm> the thing is i have no clue how to do anything
<ssbm> where do i start
<ssbm> install driver first? or what
<jdrake> Does ifconfig show anything
<ssbm> what do i do, go into terminal and type ifconfig?
<ssbm> on their website they have an official driver for it, but i dont know which kernel xubuntu uses?
<ssbm> also i currently have not installed xubuntu on the system with the wireless card, i just want instructions on how to do it so that way when i do install it i know how to get internet
<jdrake> yes you want to type ifconfig
<ssbm> if it shows up what do i do?
<jdrake> The plain truth here: If it has a driver for it (that is a native kernel driver) then it would be included and automatically detected. If not, then it might be in the restricted modules package. Otherwise you would use ndiswrapper.
<jdrake> I honestly do not remember how to configure them beyond that, the laptop I set uses FreeBSD which is a different setup.
<ssbm> o
<jdrake> I did manage to get it setup on linux, but it was painful.
<ssbm> so your saying if an official driver for it exists then i should just be able to plug it in and use it?
<jdrake> right
<ssbm> ok
<ssbm> well ill give it a try
<jdrake> I don't know if ubuntu comes with handy things for network configuration like that.
<jdrake> However, there was a nice applet you might want to find. I have to look up the name.
<ssbm> what about xubuntu?
<jdrake> 'Network Manager' I believe it was called.
<ssbm> does that come with xubuntu?
<jdrake> Mainly with 'ubuntu' itself, but there is no reason why the gnome or kde frontend wouldn't work with xfce.
<jdrake> I believe it puts an icon in the system tray
<jdrake> yes, it even says it will work
<jdrake> network-manager-gnome is the package
<ssbm> does xubuntu come with a package manager like synaptic
<ssbm> cause i would be able to install it through there right?
<jdrake> It uses synaptic
<jdrake> and yes
<ssbm> also which do u reccommend for an old system, xubuntu, or ubuntu or whatever other versions of ubuntu there are?
<ssbm> this is a really old system im gonna install it on
<ssbm> P III Processor
<jdrake> What speed
<jdrake> How much ram
<ssbm> i am pretty sure 128mb of ram
<ssbm> but it might be less
<ssbm> i bareley ever use it since currently it has xp on it and whenever i try to do something it freezes, which is the reason why i want to use xubuntu because i heard it runs better on older machines
<jdrake> yes you want xubuntu, but I would highly recommend upgrading the ram.
<ssbm> well its a laptop, so its really hard to upgrade
<jdrake> 256mb or better is what I personally recommend. It might be usable otherwise, but no guarantees.
<jdrake> Make sure you have a good 512mb or more of swap space.
<ssbm> on the xubuntu website they say it can run with only 64mb of ram
<jdrake> Also - perform a memory test, it might not be windows' fault it is freezing.
<ssbm> im pretty sure its my display driver
<jdrake> They can say anything they want, I can't contradict them as i have no tried it. I just know how easily it ran on a P2-400 with 640mb of ram compared with 128mb.
<jdrake> 128mb was slow, 640mb was perfectly usable
<ssbm> because every time it freezes after a while the screen resolution will shrink and it say that that the display driver stopped working
<jdrake> interesting
<jdrake> Have you downloaded and burned xubuntu yet?
<jdrake> If  not, I recommend you get the 'alternative' cd, I always use that one because of its low memory requirements.
<ssbm> yea i am downloading the alternate cd right now
<ssbm> its almost done
<jdrake> Very good, I am going to prepare some Red River Cereal for Breakfast now.
<ssbm> lol ok
<ssbm> thanks for your help
<BrendanM> So when I try to log in, I just immediately get kicked back to the login screen. Suggestions?
<Montrose> Excuse me, I know this isn't a handheld chat, but are there any alternative (To Windows) OS systems for an iPAQ other than Familiar project (I don't have the knowledge to make it work, and support ... isn't as good as support for Xubuntu, heh.)?
<grazie> BrendanM: Do you not get any messages?
<BrendanM> None
<BrendanM> I was able to log in as root from recovery mode
<BrendanM> I get the spinning wheel loading symbol, then it goes back to the login screen
<grazie> BrendanM: have you tried any other sessions from the login screen?
<BrendanM> changing the session didn't seem to help either.
<BrendanM> I'm thinking it's a file permissions issue
<BrendanM> what are the permissions on my home folder supposed to be and how can I check them?
<grazie> BrendanM: what changed to make this happen?
<BrendanM> I installed some libraries in synaptic to let me connect to a Dell DJ
<slow-motion> hallo
<grazie> BrendanM: your /home/user permissions should be 755 but I doubt that's the problem
<grazie> BrendanM: what libraries? Samba?
<BrendanM> libnjb-cil and its dependencies
<BrendanM> I have very little free hard drive space left, if that's an issue
<grazie> BrendanM: it certainly would be an issus!
<grazie> *issue
<grazie> BrendanM: I think you would get a message though
<BrendanM> I had like 9.9 MB free, I just deleted some stuff
<BrendanM> why would that prevent me from logging in to my user account, but root on recovery mode would still be okay?
<grazie> BrendanM: 'cos of X
<BrendanM> alright, I'm going to reboot and try to log in. I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<BrendanM> Hey, grazie, it was the lack of hard drive space. Thanks for the help
<BrendanM> Any idea how much space I need to keep free to prevent that from happening again?
<grazie> BrendanM: np. I can't give a precise figure, but at least 20% of the disk is recommended especially if it's a small driive
<gpocentek> sudo apt-get install bzr
<gpocentek> sorry
<grazie> :)
<BrendanM> yeah, I can't keep that much free.
<BrendanM> I thought that was the whole point of having a swap partition
<BrendanM> so it didn't matter if your main partition got filled
<soular> hello
<soular> how can I get flashplayer to install for all users?
<grazie> soular: it should be available to all users after installation
<Kresjah> Hi! I'm considering setting up Xubuntu on one of my older machines which is supposed to work as a gateway. The old machine is the only machine able to access the internet connection directly, and there are two other machines that will use it as a gateway to get to internet. I haven't been using any linux before installing Ubuntu recently on my laptop, so consider me a newbie. Can someone point me to a guide to setting up a Xubuntu gateway, or r
<soular> I installed it and it doesn't work for the other user
<pizza> so i just installed xubuntu on another partition of my macbook pro. this one is a windows partition. i can't connect to thar internets while in xubuntu, do i need ndiswrapper?
<pizza> halp?
<bilbo-gengis> Hello.
<jdrake> pizza, ndiswrapper might work for you, to try get the latest version. Back in October when I was setting up my laptop I needed the latest one.
<Kresjah> Hi! I'm considering setting up Xubuntu on one of my older machines which is supposed to work as a gateway. The old machine is the only machine able to access the internet connection directly, and there are two other machines that will use it as a gateway to get to internet. I haven't been using any linux before installing Ubuntu recently on my laptop, so consider me a newbie. Can someone point me to a guide to setting up a Xubuntu gateway, or r
<blizz> does someone know the difference between lufs and fuse?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They're fairly similar, but FUSE has had updates more recently than 2003.
<blizz> lol, lufs is that old?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yup.
<blizz> well, somehow i knew this was the case with it ;-)
<blizz> and is there an efficient ftp filesystem?
<scooter> Hi
<scooter> I have a question re switching to xubuntu
<scooter> I need a file manager that can do smb and ssh/sftp
<scooter> are there any others than konqueror or nautilus?
<grazie> scooter: thunar doesn't do exactly what you want, but you may be interested in looking at the following link
<grazie> scooter: >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<scooter> grazie, thanks, I did see that thread.
<scooter> I don't need a permanent mount point
<scooter> I need to jump onto a windows share ad-hoc for admin purposes
<scooter> as I run a samba shop with ~100 XP clients
<scooter> can I install nautilus without dragging in all that gnome gunk?
<slow-motion> n8
<grazie> scooter: not done it myself, but I think your gunk description would be accurate
<scooter> is konqueror any better/worse?
<grazie> dunno
<kristjans> can anyone recommend me a game that would run on xubuntu, and could be played 1v1 vs. a person an a windows
<kristjans> computer?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What kind of game?  FPS?
<kristjans> can be simple
<kristjans> has
<kristjans> to be fun
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BZflag might be what you're looking for.
<kristjans> thank you :
<kristjans> can it be run in windowed mode?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> YUp.
<kristjans> hmm.. how?:P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's a button you press that toggles between the two.  You can set it in 'options', but I think it defaults to F1.
<Jester45> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Jester45> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<RememberPOL> X crashes with this: (EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0) .....even though I don't have "Load "wfb"" in the module section... any idea what's up with this?
<grazie> RememberPOL: You have a nvidia card? What updates have you made to your machine?
<RememberPOL> Yes I have an nvidia card and I have made no updates to anything in quite a long time...
<RememberPOL> This is like a freak accident, last night I fell asleep and when I woke up my laptop was completely frozen for some reason and when I restarted... this happens
<Jester45> RememberPOL: have you upgraded packages? im not sure if that could change it
<RememberPOL> Yeah, I've installed the drivers using alberto milones repository but the last update was probably over a month ago.
<grazie> RememberPOL: there appears to still be problem with matching kernel and driver in the latest packages. Have tried booting with an old kernel?
<RememberPOL> hmm no
<grazie> give it a go :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RememberPOL: Possibly useful reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2038808
<RememberPOL> ty
#xubuntu 2008-02-11
<cheeseboy> how can i uninstall an apps dependancy without uninstalling the main app?
<roe_> anyone know where the netboot images are?
<sonic_> trying to install xubuntu on an old laptop, but I just get dumped into busybox with initramfs
<Rhorse> sonic_, try fluxbuntu?
<cheeseboy> how do i use xfce4-screenshooter-plugin ?
<sonic_> Rhorse: why should I use fluxbuntu? I have 192 RAM.
<sonic_> how do I figure out why the install failed?
<sonic_> the same happens with all ubuntu based installers
<sonic_> I dont see why fluxbuntu will be any different
<sonic_> join #debian
<sonic_> whoops
<echosystm> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia drivers without using the driver manager?
<echosystm> i need to do it from the commandline
<echosystm> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ??
<Floodge> When connecting to a wireless network, Xubuntu will "attempt to connect" and then stop, what can I do to get it to connect?
<bad_cables> well i have to say that the fix for the small fonts works... but only after i restarted 3 times
<bad_cables> sorry for that blow-out last night... boy was i angry when it didnt work when i logged in
<bad_cables> now it works
<Dingbat> hello
<Nick3> hello, i have a problem with my wireless 3com 3crusb10075 in xubuntu
<Nick3> it worked out the box but then i think i accidentally did something but now it won't connect to anything
<Nick3> it still finds wireless networks but it can't connect
<Nick3> is there a way to like reset all internet settings?
<Nick3> because i tried on my other comp with Xubuntu and it worked perfectly
<Epicenter> Hello! I am looking to reinstall Ubuntu but "Gutsy" has Xorg v1.3 which has serious issues with the siliconmotion card in my laptop. I want to get an older version that has 1.2. Which would you guys recommend? Thank you!
<Epicenter> Why can't I download 7.04 anywhere? Just 6.06.1 and 7.10? I just want the next step down from 7.10 that has Xorg 1.2; Xorg 1.3 has major problems with my Silicon Motion-based video card.
<age6racer> hi all I just reinstalled Xubuntu over the top of an existing installation. Everything is working pretty well but i can't seem to add/remove items from the autostarted applications tool. Where is the config file for this and why can I not write to it?
<TheSheep> age6racer: there are two, local in your home in .config/autostart, and a global one in /etc/xdg/autostart
<shadowkernel> you may check the permission of .config
<age6racer> shadowkernel: My user owns .config and has read/write permissions
<age6racer> TheSheep: Thanks for that info. Do you know what I need to do in order to change what starts? do i just delete the files relating to the ones I dont want? and do i create new ones for new apps? why does the autostarted apps tool not work?
<TheSheep> age6racer: you edit these files and add 'disable=true' or something like that, not sure, there is a freedesktop.org spec for that
<Epicenter> Hello! I am looking for a VERY, VERY fast file manager for X. I used to have XFE but now I am running feisty, and it seesm to be in Gutsy only. Can anyone make a recommendation? Thanks! :)
<TheSheep> mc
<Epicenter> mc?
<Epicenter> I do need a gui :)
<Epicenter> TheSheep: know a good fast X11 one?
<TheSheep> thunar
<Epicenter> Thanks. :) think I'll go with XFE, found a working .deb on the author's site
<Epicenter> but will keep thunar around in case it gives me trouble
<Da_Putzler> hi folks, does xUbuntu detect usb digital cameras and let you download photos like ubuntu does ?
<TheSheep> Da_Putzler: I think it supports fewer cameras, but youcan install gthumb and have it the same as in gnome
<Da_Putzler> so it's basically gthumb that deals with the photo side of things ?
<RoboCop> when will the next version of *buntu going to release ?
<schokoforum> hello
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<schokoforum> well, i'm installing Xubuntu and i have a problem
<schokoforum> :P
<zoredache> perhaps you should elaborate.  I don't think any of us will try and interrogate you
<schokoforum> after some time there is an error and the box says me, that there is a problem with the DVD-drive or the harddisk
<schokoforum> is it possible to take the Disk out of the drive to clean it?
<zoredache> did you run an checksum scan on the disk?
<zoredache> did you check the md5 sums on the iso you downloaded?
<schokoforum> you mean the option when i start the system?
<schokoforum> eeehm, no
<zoredache> yes there is an option at bootup to check the disk
<zoredache> well I would start by trying that.  If it tells you your cd is bad, then either means you have a bad optical drive, or a bad burn of the ubuntu disk
<schokoforum> well so i have to restart my computer....
<schokoforum> mmmh, i hope, i have a bad burn...
<schokoforum> but the optical drive isn't the newest
<schokoforum> thank you i will now be away from the chat and if i don't come back, i had success, if i come back, there are two possibilities: 1st i want to meet you and 2nd i still have the problem...
<zoredache> :)
 * Che-Anarc thinks Ubuntu off of livecd is tooo slow.
<rww> Hmm. I have an Ubuntu 7.10 live CD. My CD burner is currently broken. Is there a relatively easy way of installing Xubuntu from an Ubuntu live CD, without ending up with tonnes of unnecessary packages being left over from Ubuntu?
<deeps> rww: are you on a linux based system already?
<TheSheep> rww: look at the instructions for installing from knoppix, for example:
<TheSheep> !install | rww
<ubotu> rww: ntation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - Also /msg ubotu automate
<isul> xubuntu doesn't come with a vnc server, how can I get one?
<zoredache> try apt-get install x11vnc
<zoredache> or search for 'vnc' in the package manager and choose your favorite
<isul> it says package not found, and there are no results for that search in "Add/Remove..."
<zoredache> do you have the 'universe' respositories enabled?
<isul> no clue.  it's a fresh install
<zoredache> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<isul> thanks
#xubuntu 2008-02-12
<hsuh> anyone here has urxvt with a customized font? i'm having with xubuntu gutsy
<Traveler6> i need help, pissed off
<Traveler6> i am trying to install x 7.10 from cd
<Traveler6> it goes to the partitioner screen but doesn't show anything, completely blank
<Traveler6> i rebooted, loaded gparted and created 2 parts both ext to do it manually
<Traveler6> and than it still doesnt show anything when i get to the partioner screen
<hsuh> so how do you now you are in the partitioner?
<zoredache> not seeing the drives in the partitioner usually indicates that the drive-conroller is not supported
<Traveler6> it says "prepare partitions" step 4 of 7
<hsuh> older versions worked?
<Traveler6> 6.06 yes i believe so, it seems to not be seeing the drive or not mounting it
<Traveler6> on the forums some say to use alternate cd hmm
<mikeaz> Is there a way to get HFS+ support in Linux, specifically read/write to a Mac OS X drive?
<LjL> !info hfsplus | mikeaz
<ubotu> mikeaz: hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<mikeaz> LjL: how should i mount it so it can write?
<LjL> no idea
<mikeaz> LjL: i have a hackintosh, and i'm trying to move around some files because right now i get a panic if i boot into os x
<mikeaz> i can see the files i have to change, i just can't write to them
<mikeaz> i'm annoyingly close, but linux isn't my first language
<Yamichi> anybody feel like holding a total noob's hand through his xubuntu deflowering?
<zoredache> are you have specific problems?  I might be able to help a little, but I am also upgrading servers...
<ere4si> sounds like it could be wet and messy...
<The-Kernel> o....k
<Yamichi> hehehehehehe
<Yamichi> I'll bring a towel
<Yamichi> After much berating from co-workers and an over-zealous brother, I installed gutsy on a laptop
<Yamichi> I'm trying to get it to connect to my home network to pull shared files from my PC
<Yamichi> when I go into "shared folders" it says I need to install NFS or Samba
<Yamichi> so I click "install" and the "you need to install..." dialogue just pops right back up
<tuna> How do I set the default web browser in xubuntu?
<Yamichi> I went through the package manager and it says the samba is already installed so I'm a bit lost
<tuna> Yamichi: start synaptic, search for nfs and samba
<tuna> hmmm
<ere4si> Yamichi, you need to open up more repositories in the synaptic package manager
<zoredache> tuna: applications/settings/prefered applications
<Yamichi> translate that to noobtalk please, Ere?
<tuna> did you have samba or just samba-common installed?
<Yamichi> Says I have smbclient, libsmbclient and samba-common
<tuna> install the package called "samba"
<Yamichi> there isn't one listed as samba
<Yamichi> I have samba-common, libsmbclient and smbclient
<Yamichi> and it says all three are installed
<zoredache> Yamichi: are you trying to connect TO the windows box or from the windows box?
<Yamichi> to the windows box
<tuna> hmmm.. what repositories are you using?
<zoredache> shared folders doesn't do that
<zoredache> that is if you want windows to connect to you
<Yamichi> the laptop is butt nekkid aside from the fresh xubuntu install
<Yamichi> alrighty
<tuna> zoredache: didn't work. Opening a random link still opens it in konqueror
<zoredache> Yamichi: xubuntu doesn't have a native gui smbclient... you can mount file systems from a terminal, or you run install something like pyneighborhood
<zoredache> there are several howtos out on the net that show how to compile fusesmb + afuse to automagically mount things
<Yamichi> ::blink::
<Yamichi> I'm so used to being the nerd.  this is gonna take some getting used to
<zoredache> Yamichi: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Yamichi> not sure but I think this may come back to my initial problem.  when I go to shared folders, it says I need to install NFS or Samba.  both of which say they are already installed
<Yamichi> but I'm reading further to see if I can make it stick
<zoredache> start system/add-remove software
<zoredache> go to preferences and on the 'downloadable from the internet' make sure everything is checked
<Yamichi> yeah- that wasn't :-)
<Yamichi> thanks
<Yamichi> good grief.  that added a LOT of options...
<Yamichi> wooo... getting somewhere
<Yamichi> thanks zore
<Yamichi> BLARG
<Yamichi> ok so it looks like I'm a super user and in the 'root' group but I can't create folders
<Yamichi> blah. nvm...
<zoredache> just because you are in the root groups doesn't mean you can write anywhere
<Yamichi> well... thought root = god
<zoredache> yes, but being in those groups means you can become God... not that you are
<Yamichi> My brother has a shirt that says "god just think's he's root" so that's about my understanding of root
<Yamichi> ah well damn
<Yamichi> so how do I ascend
<zoredache> try this... press alt-f2 and enter the command gksu Thunar
<Yamichi> I found a workaround I'm just curious what you mean
<zoredache> in a gui application you precede a command with 'gksu', in the cli you start a command with 'sudo'
<Yamichi> hahahaha- gives me the pink bar that says I'm gonna shoot myself in the foot
<Yamichi> I'm gonna go ahead and close that just in case now that I've made my folder...
 * Yamichi sighs
<Yamichi> my wife is going to STAB me for playing with this thing
<Yamichi> OH FOR SHIZZLE!
 * Yamichi does the happy dance. takes his five yard penalty for excessive caps
<Yamichi> alrighty.  thanks so much zore.  MUCH appreciated
<zoredache> np
<ryan_> I recently did an update, after rebooting I tried to mound a drive and it locked up
<ryan_> I rebooted again and all my desktop settings are messed up, I can;t right click for the menu anymore
<ryan_> and I can't change my desktop image
<alnokta> hi, i have the sound volume very low on xubuntu while normal on windows, vlc on both..any idea why is that?
<TheSheep> alnokta: open alsamixer in terminal
<TheSheep> alnokta: and check the various channels
<alnokta> TheSheep, yes , what i should do next?
<TheSheep> alnokta: well, use left and right arrows to cwitch channels, and up and down arrows to change their volume
<alnokta_> <alnokta> TheSheep, yes , what i should do next?
<TheSheep> alnokta: well, the problem didn't go away?
<alnokta_> TheSheep, no :(
<alnokta_> may be it is because i changed its place on the mb?
<alnokta_> TheSheep, how can i make it re detect the sound card?
<TheSheep> alnokta_: it does it on every boot
<alnokta_> TheSheep, i see PCM item is off, how to turn it on?
<Whitman> I've set the terminal to have a transparent background but no matter what level of transparency I set the background stays black.  Am I missing something? (xubuntu 7.10)
<sugardrunk> go to window manager tweaks
<sugardrunk> do you have "display composition" enabled?
<Whitman> I do now and the terminal transparency works, but it's very slow.  It's an old machine with an ati rage card. Never mind.
<sugardrunk> ok
<sugardrunk> can't remember what was the case with compiz on xubuntu 7.10... is it by default?
<sugardrunk> I managed to hide my menu.. is there a way to get the original back?
<sugardrunk> oh sorry nothing :D
<sugardrunk> i hate to edit the menu of XFCE
<sugardrunk> it sucks (or just me?)
<Simfonyous> Hi
<Simfonyous> WHat's the difference between xubuntu and kubuntu?
<solar_power_geor> Xubuntu  uses xfce kubuntu uses kde as the desktop environment
<solar_power_geor> both are based on the ubuntu base system
<Simfonyous> solar_power_geor, what about gnome?
<solar_power_geor> gnome is used by the main ubuntu system
<Simfonyous> ah.. ok
<Simfonyous> so Ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde and xubuntu xfce
<Simfonyous> right?
<solar_power_geor> yes
<Simfonyous> Another thng Iw as wondering is application compatibility
<Simfonyous> will kde apps wirk in gnome?
<Simfonyous> or gnome apps in xfce
<solar_power_geor> yes but kde apps will not follow gnome or xfce themes
<Simfonyous> but they will work properly?
<solar_power_geor> gnome and xfce use the same graphics system so you should notice no difference
<sugardrunk> but there are ways to configure them i think
<Simfonyous> I'm not concerned with looks, just am wondering if the will fully function
<solar_power_geor> there will be noting wrong with the application but it will look different
<Simfonyous> I see
<Simfonyous> Well, thats good to know.. at lease no compatibility issues
<sugardrunk> and additional libraries etc. installed of course... but that won't be a problem
<Simfonyous> What are the advantaes of kde, xfce or gnome? how do I know which is right for me?
<nanonyme> try out?
<nanonyme> xfce is the lightest of the three anyway
<Simfonyous> Is it easy to
<solar_power_geor> you don't need to reinstall just to try them
<Simfonyous> I can run any I want?
<solar_power_geor> just do aptitude install xfce for xfce kde ect.
<sugardrunk> it is possible to install them all.. and many others
<solar_power_geor> yes
<Simfonyous> cool
<Simfonyous> I'm a windows user. I tried Debian once and really liked it. What is the advantage of using ubuntu over Debian? (if any)
<solar_power_geor> ubuntu has a more up to date package base and easier to use
<Simfonyous> ok
<Simfonyous> thanks guys
<solar_power_geor> no prob
<Tobias92> Hello xubuntu people. All the icons in openoffice vanished and removing it with --purge and installing again doesn't work. I'm on xubuntu gutsy (just switched). Is there a fix for this?
<solar_power_geor> try changing the theme
<solar_power_geor> in OOos own options settings
<Tobias92> Do you mean the icon style?
<solar_power_geor> yes
<Tobias92> solar_power_geor, no, it doesn't work
<solar_power_geor> hmm - i've never had that prob - thinking
<TheSheep> solar_power_geor: do you have the openoffice.org-gtk installed?
<solar_power_geor> yes
<juckum> http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/drinks/A273/
<juckum> :D
<inka-> re
<inka-> lame question
<inka-> i've tried to install xfce, but it doesn't show up in the session manager
<inka-> what can be wrong<
<rothchild> how do I get network manager to remember my router password? is there a 'wallet' system in xfce?
<leche> rothchild, i got the same problem
<RandyboY> my xubuntu hang in boot. syslog gives some warnings and criticals.... but i dont understand what to do.
<RandyboY> Feb 12 19:36:34 MediaXubuntu gdm[5144]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<RandyboY> Feb 12 19:36:34 MediaXubuntu gdm[4944]: CRITICAL: gdm_config_value_get_bool: assertion `value->type == GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL' failed
<zoredache> RandyboY: have you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96068&page=3
<RandyboY> No, but i will :)
<stupidwhiteman> I'm having mount issues, I just want to play a CD from the CDROM drive, which I know works, because I installed xubuntu with it
<stupidwhiteman> sam@fox:/$ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<stupidwhiteman> [sudo] password for sam:
<stupidwhiteman> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<stupidwhiteman> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<stupidwhiteman>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<stupidwhiteman>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<stupidwhiteman>        dmesg | tail  or so
<stupidwhiteman> sam@fox:/$ dmesg | tail
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.459453] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.461130] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.462817] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.464496] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.466173] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.467859] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.469556] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [58086.472152] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<stupidwhiteman> [59034.109027] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64
<stupidwhiteman> [59034.109123] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<stupidwhiteman> anybody in here?
<solar_george> are you only working from a cli or will the desktop not auto mount
<stupidwhiteman> it won't auto mount, invalid mount option when attempting to mount
<solar_george> check it in another computer
<stupidwhiteman> the cd?
<stupidwhiteman> it's an audio
<solar_george> well you don't need to mount it then - just use an audio player
<stupidwhiteman> wow
<stupidwhiteman> I've used totem player, and it played the first track and stopped.
<stupidwhiteman> it autoplayed
<solar_george> what about xfmedia - it should be able to handle it
<stupidwhiteman> hi w4ett
<w4ett> hi
<stupidwhiteman> have you had problems playing audio CDs? "invalid mount option" when it tries to automount?
<stupidwhiteman> or rather, when I try to "mount the volume"
<stupidwhiteman> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 doesn't work either
<w4ett> noproblems at all
<stupidwhiteman> interesting...I have know idea what could be wrong
<theunixgeek> I think Xubuntu should be renamed to Ubuntu Lite or Ubuntu Lightweight Edition
<w4ett> is ur fsta set up right?
<w4ett> *fstab
<w4ett> lol
<w4ett> I run xubuntu on an eeepc, so that is pretty much a moot point with me
<w4ett> without an optical drive
<stupidwhiteman> I'm not sure actually, that's where I got the /dev/scd0 and /media/cdrom0 from, it seemed to expect those, but they didn't work...I've looked the web for mounting instructions to no avail
<w4ett> but my desktop works well with cds
<w4ett> but I run Gnome on it
<stupidwhiteman> maybe it's an xfce problem
<stupidwhiteman> but I haven't found my exact problem on google yet
<w4ett> did u do a good search on the forums
<w4ett> or you might ask on #ubuntu
#xubuntu 2008-02-13
<NBrepresent> hey... can anyone give me pointers on setting up a fresh install for dial-up internet connection?
<cheeseboy> anyone ever setup unrelircd?
<Rynux91> hey, I need some help
<Rynux91> every now and then, when I use firefox, my desktop will go blank...just the cursor and the background...
<Rynux91> and all my windows will simply disappear..
<Rynux91> I've left it a couple times hoping it'd fix itself...and when I come back, my desktop is completely f'ed up...
<Rynux91> the panels are usually missing everything on them...
<Rynux91> ...the icons are gone
<Rynux91> and any programs I was running are closed...
<Rynux91> I'm using 6.10. Anyone have any clue what's going on?
<GregoryPew> I have a fresh install of Xubuntu and two of my drives are showing up on my desktop.  How can get rid of them?
<GregoryPew> I really don't need anything but the trash icon
<GregoryPew> anybody?
<GregoryPew> I think I'm alone now
<GregoryPew> There dosnet seem to be anyone hanging ar-oun-ound
<graelb> hi there
<graelb> my TTY's don't work... Nvidia video card, on a laptop, running the newest nvidia drivers installed with the restricted driver manager...
<graelb> nothing huh?
<maxamillion> graelb: define "don't work"
<graelb> maxamillion: I'll hit ctrl+alt+F1 and the screen goes black for a second, then cycles through a couple of colors... but definately doesn't display the terminal
<graelb> I mean...F7 will get me back to X, but i can't really use the others...
<graelb> commands still work though
<maxamillion> graelb: X works but it won't drop to a tty!?
<graelb> if i log in on tty1, and use a command like... shutdown for example, it'll do it, but i'm doing it blind
<graelb> Here's the almost-exact case
<graelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<graelb> but it just talks about it going black... my screen cycles colors, but still the same effect
<graelb> maxamillion: iirc, if i reload the older nvidia drivers, not the new ones that'll allow compiz, the tty's work fine, but no 3d stuffs
<maxamillion> graelb: huh ... that's a bit messed up
<maxamillion> graelb: sorry i am of no help ... i've never heard of such a thing
<graelb> maxamillion: hehe, no worries =) I was just curious if anyone had
<graelb> maxamillion: The new build is codenamed hardy, do you know when the scheduled release is?
<maxamillion> graelb: i would imagine somewhere mid april
<maxamillion> graelb: but an exact date i don't have
<graelb> maxamillion: *nods* sure, sure =)
<graelb> maxamillion: well thank you for listenin' anyway =)
<maxamillion> graelb: anytime
<Chobaca> has anyone here tried to install xubuntu on a ibook 800 MHz?
<Chobaca> or does anyone know of an irc channel for xubuntu on mac?
<ablomen> Chobaca, maybe #xubuntu-ppc?
<Chobaca> I'm on it
<Chobaca> nooo i'm the onlyone there wich means I started the room right
<TheSheep> Chobaca: try looking at the forums
<Chobaca> yeah
<Chobaca> but the search thingie at ubuntu forums is shit.
<Chobaca> found this though :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Chobaca> there is an ubuntu-powerpc
<Chobaca> I'll join that channel
<totalwormage> good luck, it sounds sweet :D
<Chobaca> sooo.... anyone here got any experience installing xubuntu on a ppc?
<lovemedo> hello, im making a philosophy thesis on Linux and its relation to Habermas' ideas on communicative action and the public sphere
<lovemedo> need your thoughts
<maxamillion> lovemedo: not familiar with Habermas .... you have a link on a synopsis on his theory?
<maxamillion> link to a*
<lovemedo> hold on
<lovemedo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%BCrgen_Habermas
<lovemedo> check out his theories on public sphere and communicative action
<lovemedo> i want to prove a point that the community behind Linux makes it far more superior to profit-driven software companies
<lovemedo> and far more humane
<lovemedo> basically i want to legitimize Linux's place as a philosophical and sociological phenomenon as much as it is a feat of technological achievement
<lovemedo> i wonder if that could work
<TheSheep> lovemedo: you want to cite us in your thesis? ;)
<TheSheep> lovemedo: I guess you'd rather need to analyze some mailing lists and repositories to see the actual behavior
<lovemedo> of course
<maxamillion> lovemedo: it would work perfectly, linux is a shining star in the realm of "real world proof that open source 'works'" ... open source software is based entirely on a community based collaboration development model
<lovemedo> i have to actually
<lovemedo> cool beans!
<maxamillion> the public sphere concept can be easily mapped to the culture that engulfs all that is the open source community
<lovemedo> thanks, thats what i needed to hear
<lovemedo> it'd be really nice to have as an opening quote the first message torvalds sent with regards to Linux
<lovemedo> the speech act that started it all
<maxamillion> lovemedo: have you found the email?
<maxamillion> i think i have a link to it around here somewhere
<lovemedo> nope, not yet
<lovemedo> i think i did see it before in the online book the bazaar and the cathedral
<maxamillion> lovemedo: lemme get you a link ... just a sec
<maxamillion> lovemedo: http://www.linux.org/people/linus_post.html
<lovemedo> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<TheSheep> lovemedo: looks a lot like the original Wiki community
<lovemedo> i just decided maybe its time to give Linux props in the academe
<lovemedo> i believe people in the field of social science would consider the GNU/Linux community a treasure trove of new models and ideas that could be applied to other realms of human interest
<maxamillion> lovemedo: i completely agree, as well as the wiki culture being a large addition and integral part
<roland_> hello everyone
<roland_> could anyone help out! i accidently deleted my panel
<TheSheep> roland_: alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<march_afk> roland_: press ALT+F2 enter:  xcfe4-panel &
<roland_> ok lemme try
<roland_> command not found
<roland_> bash: xfce-pane: command not found
<march_afk> + l
<TheSheep> roland_: xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> roland_: and don't do it in terminal, do it via alt+f2
<TheSheep> roland_: otherwise it will disappear when you close the terminal
<roland_> TheSheep,  nothing appears when i press alt + f2
<roland_> TheSheep,  it works in terminal but when i close it the panel disapears again
<solar_george> logout and login again
<roland_> ok then lemme try
<roland_> brb
<TheSheep> whadda ya mean nothing appears? :/
<roland_> same thing
<roland_> panel is still missing
<roland_> how can i get to the alt+f2 outcome
<roland_> im trying the alt+f2.. but nothings happening
<TheSheep> roland_: you are running compiz or something like that?
<soldats> just try it from terminal with "xfce4-panel &" then minimize the terminal make sure you save sessions on logout then logou and back in
<roland_> TheSheep,  i dont know
<TheSheep> soldats: it won't save in the session if it's run from terminal
<roland_> TheSheep,  the thing is i did ctrl+alt+esc.. aand i was trying to kill a certain application tht was hanging
<roland_> i did it while it was minimized
<roland_> which wht caused the whole prob
<roland_> so TheSheep  tell me how to get to the alt+f2 outcome..
<TheSheep> roland_: maybe try running 'xfrun4' from the terminal
<maxamillion> roland_: can you right click the desktop and get a menu?
<roland_> yes i added it maxamillion
<roland_> i didnt have it b4.. but i had to add it to b able to access the menu list
<roland_> TheSheep,  ok ill try
<soldats> TheSheep: hmm strange it worked for when i had xfce. oh well :)
<maxamillion> roland_: ok, use that and just go into the system configuration utility ... there is a panel config app in there
<solar_george> <roland_> try adding xfce4-panel in the startup programs
<roland_> ok lemme try
<roland_> ok i opened the xfrun4
<roland_> then wht
<solar_george> <roland_> try adding xfce4-panel in the startup programs - you can get to that from your menu on the desktop - then logout/in
<roland_> hey it worked
<roland_> solar_george,  thanks but TheSheep ś advice worked
<TheSheep> solar_george: that'd break the logout button
<TheSheep> solar_george: it would just close the panel instead of logging you out
<roland_> i went into xfrun4 and tped the panel
<roland_> it worked :D
<roland_> im gonna log out log in again to see if its gonna stick this time
<roland_> brb lemme log out
<TheSheep> roland_: check your keyboard shortcts and make sure ou hve xfrun4 somewhere in them
<solar_george> <TheSheep>  Whoops - imagine trying to work out what had gone wrong if he only came back later with the prob
<solar_george> <TheSheep> I'll have to stop pretending that i know what i'm talking about
<roland_> im back to thank you guys
<roland_> it worked
<roland_> thanks TheSheep  solar_george and every1 else
<rothchild> Hi how do I get xfce to remember my router password so I don't have to re-enter it on every boot?
<qwerkus> hello
<qwerkus> I can t start apache2
<qwerkus> log shows:
<qwerkus> [Wed Feb 13 18:51:05 2008] [error] (2)No such file or directory: could not open mime types config file /etc/apache2/mime.types.
<qwerkus> Configuration Failed
<zoredache> how did you install apache?
<qwerkus> apt-get install
<qwerkus> i manually created that file
<qwerkus> and it seems to work
<qwerkus> besides i have no modules
<qwerkus> no php
<zoredache> did you try to manually change the configuration or something?
<TheSheep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=mime.types&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<TheSheep> weird
<qwerkus> do not remember
<zoredache> the 'standard' location for the mimes.types is /etc/mime.types
<qwerkus> perhaps a symlink ?
<zoredache> well that is why I asked if you had changed the configuration at all.  I am looking at a clean install of apache on gutsy, and it points at /etc/mimes.types
<zoredache> look at the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf there should be a line - TypesConfig /etc/mime.types
<qwerkus> looking...
<zoredache> exit
<zoredache> ack, ww
<qwerkus> there is no mention of mime.types in my apache2 config
<qwerkus> where can I get a *clean*  apache2 default config ?
<qwerkus> (for 7.10 ?)
<zoredache> you could remove+purge apache and reinstall I guess
<qwerkus> what is the command line ?
<zoredache> well I would do something like:  dpkg --get-selections | grep apache
<zoredache> then a dpkg -P for each package listed... on my system that is: dpkg -P apache2-mpm-prefork  apache2-utils apache2.2-common
<qwerkus> + mysql and php5
<zoredache> but you may have gotten a different apache2-mpm package
<zoredache> you shouldn't need to get rid of mysql...  and probably not php5
<qwerkus> ok
<qwerkus> still no php
<zoredache> you reinstalled?
<qwerkus> yup
<qwerkus> everything
<qwerkus> and config file is still missing mime.types
<zoredache> hrm...
<zoredache> how about this... run this command:  ls -lR /etc/apache2/
<zoredache> and put the output on pastebin
<batma8> hey guys, anyone in here using eeexubuntu?
<qwerkus> WORKS
<qwerkus> i forced-reload a couple aof time
<qwerkus> and now i have php
<zoredache> o.O
<qwerkus> but i still need the symlink to mime.types
<zoredache> ok then... I dunno what happened, but I guess that doesn't matter
<RandyboY> How can i set up my xubuntu to actually use my "VGA-Card Sapphire Radeon 7000 64MB PCI DVI TV-Out Retail" and not just use vesa driver?
<fredsua> Hi, I am new to the world of Xubuntu and Linux.  I was able to install Ubuntu on my desktop machine.  The one I'm using right now.  However, I am having difficulties installing Xubuntu on my laptop.  Can anyone help me?
<rothchild> fredsua what is the difficulty?
<zoredache> fredsua: ask your question... if someone knows how to help you and is avialable then they will
<fredsua> I'm runing Xubuntu alternate.  Once it begins to install it stops at 6%
<totalwormage> RandyboY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<zoredache> of course the first question is, did you verify the disk?
<solar_george> <fredsua> Completely - the installer tends to wait there for a long time
<fredsua> yes, the disk was verified.  I looked that up in the forums. LOL
<solar_george> <fredsua> switch to tty4 ctrl+alt+F4 see if any thing is happening
<qwerkus> how do i change mysql root password ?
<zoredache> qwerkus: I don't know the syntax offhand, but the command is mysqladmin.  Check the man page, or the mysql web page for more details
<qwerkus> ok
<zoredache> of course if you are running a gui, you could also install the mysql gui tools, and just do everything from there
<qwerkus> i did it
<qwerkus> but the gui interface
<qwerkus> requires to be authentificated
<qwerkus> so i have to reset a least root pwd
<fredsua> Hi I'm back
<fredsua> the alt+shift+F4 took me to a black screen
<fredsua> I need help installing xubuntu in my laptop
<fredsua> Can anyone help me install xubuntu?
<fredsua> I am very new to this
<ere4si> where are you up to fredsua ?
<fredsua> I am trying to install xubuntu on my laptop but it freezes at 6% during "select and install software"
<fredsua> I using xubuntu alternate 7.10
<ere4si> how old is notebook (laptops can explode!)
<fredsua> is a 900Mhz Pentium 3, 10GB HD and 256RAM
<ere4si> at the install prompt press F6 - type   noapic nolapic     then enter and have the ethernet cable unplugged
<fredsua> I'll try it now
<ere4si> k
<fredsua> by the way, if I upgrade the RAM to 512, would I be able to run edubuntu?
<zoredache> fredsua:edubuntu should run in that ammount of ram.  but cpu/disk space are also some factors in how well something will run
<zoredache> you can always try it though
<fredsua> I tried it before and it hung up the install.  I thought it was because I needed more RAM
<zoredache> well the install is pretty much the same for each version if *buntu
<zoredache> so if the alternate installer failed on xubuntu, it will probably fail on edubuntu
<fredsua> hmmm
<nanonyme> done a memory check?
<nanonyme> installs actually hanging doesn't sound very good
<nanonyme> more like data corruption or driver incompatibility
<fredsua> I started doing it but I quit because it was taking too long
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> that's different :)
<fredsua> let's see if it installs xubuntu this time
<fredsua> is there an alternate edubuntu?
<zoredache> fredsua: of course you know that the only difference between most *buntes is the packages installed by default right?  You can add the edubuntu packages on a system you installed with xubuntu
<zoredache> fredsua: there is probably a edubuntu alternate... if there isn't, just use the mini.iso, or the ubuntu server iso, install a cli system and then do an 'apt-get install edubuntu-desktop'
<fredsua> cool!
<fredsua> please excuse my ignorance.  I am a newbie from Windows.  LOL
<fredsua> I think the Linux Ubuntu rocks over Windows.
<fredsua> here's the moment of truth: 1% "select and install software"
<fredsua> it did it again, it stopped at 6% while the CD-Rom keeps spinning
<ere4si> give it a min
<solar_george> it will just be caching the packages - if you used the netinstall you would have to wait for hours
<deeps> fredsua: alt+f4, see the syslog output to see what's happening
<fredsua> cool, it by passed this time!
<fredsua> YEAH!!!!!!!
<fredsua> Thanks a million ere4si
<fredsua> Now, one last dumb question.  How do I get the edubuntu package in the xubuntu.  Do I do a search on Add/Remove?
<solar_george> aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<deeps> sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop, but that'll switch you to the entire edubuntu setup instead of xubuntu
<fredsua> and where to i type that?  what is aptitude?
<solar_george> use synaptic and search for edubuntu-desktop
<fredsua> thank you!
<TheSheep> deeps: we try to recomment apt-get to users, as it's compatible with synaptic
<deeps> k
<TheSheep> deeps: using aptitude can give some headaches when you autoremove
<ere4si> fredsua: good luck :)
<solar_george> <TheSheep> yeah but it can handle that its self
<solar_george> <TheSheep> of course that assumes that you only use aptitude
<fredsua> me being a newbie to linux, the easier the better
<solar_george> use synaptic
<TheSheep> solar_george: the point is, new users are more comfortable with synaptic
<solar_george> <TheSheep> I just tend to type aptitude because thats what i use - i'll try not to though
<fredsua> as soon as the laptop finishes installing xubuntu, I'll give it a try with synaptic.  Thanks to everyone who helped me!  You are all very kind.
<lovemedo> gtg
<lovemedo> thanks maxamillion  and TheSheep
<slow-motion> hi
<fredsua> what is the proper way of removing a USB thumb drive from Ubuntu once you are done using it?
<crimsun> umount it
<crimsun> either use the graphical environment's tool(s), or umount
<crimsun> then just remove the device
<fredsua> it doesn't matter if the light on the USB stays on?
<crimsun> correct, it doesn't matter.
<fredsua> thank you
<slow-motion> n8
<rdehler> i'm using compiz on xubuntu 7.10, and whenever i lock the screen my WM crashes
<rdehler> i'm going to lock it right now
<RandyboY> Im trying to get my "VGA-Card Sapphire Radeon 7000 64MB PCI DVI TV-Out Retail" to work in xubuntu by using this guide; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver , but comes up with an error. "Error: couldnt find RGB GLF visual"... What to do?
<fredsua> after a successful install of xubuntu I decided to give edubuntu another try.  Nevertheless, the system froze.  If I'm running 900Mhz P3, 10G HD, and 256RAM, why can't I get edubuntu to install?
<RandyboY> s/GLF/GLX
<OfficerHotpants> hi everyone
<OfficerHotpants> i'm trying to install Xubuntu 32-bit but during installation Ubiquity crashes at Step 6 of 7 and wont' seem to progress. any ideas on what the problem could be?
<OfficerHotpants> hello?
<zoredache> the first thing to check is to check your disk for defects... after that, you might want to try the alternate cd...  it tends to be more reliable in my opinion
<OfficerHotpants> okay. i'll try that
<OfficerHotpants> also, this might not be relevant. but can the login name have spaces?
<zoredache> OfficerHotpants: no usually a login name should not have spaces
<zoredache> for the best results pick something with letters and numbers only
<OfficerHotpants> yeah, i just did that and ubiquity didn't crash this time >_<
<OfficerHotpants> you'd think it would check for spaces and not crash. weird bug though
#xubuntu 2008-02-14
<vrkhans> hi problem.
<vrkhans> for some reason both my shelves, got hiden what should i do to bring them back
<vrkhans> the one which has the clock
<zoredache> have you tried logging out and in again?
<vrkhans> does not appear
<vrkhans> ya
<vrkhans> it doesnt come back
<zoredache> press alt-f2 and run the command -   xfce4-panel
<vrkhans> is there any way to reset everything
<vrkhans> ok let me try
<atompowered> I have a weird issue.  I've run some updates and now I can't run "Add/Remove..." or other apps (Gnometris for example).  But things like Firefox and Pidgn work fine
<zoredache> have you tried starting some of the broken applications by running them in a terminal?
<zoredache> frequently you will get a verbose error message
<atompowered> one moment; I'll try that
<atompowered> (what's the terminal name for "Add/Remove..."?  Is it gnome-app-install?)
<vrkhans> i tried xface4-panel noting happein
<vrkhans> what should i do
<zoredache> atompowered: gnome-app-install
<atompowered> hurray, I figured something out on my own! :)
<zoredache> vrkhans: I am not entirely sure...  One thing you could try is creating another user account
<atompowered> I get a long string of error text
<atompowered> ending with "RuntimeError: can't initialize module gst: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal"
<zoredache> well, usually once you get an error you try and put the significate chuncks into google
<zoredache> atompowered: looks like someone else is having your problem... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/24565
<MatBoy> Does the Xubuntu CD not have a rescue mode ?
<zoredache> MatBoy: the livecd, or alt?  The livecd arguablly is just a big rescue disk with a gui
<zoredache> the alternate disk can be used for some limited rescue operations, but it doesn't have as many tools
<atompowered> zoredache: lol, yup; that's me
<MatBoy> zoredache, I have a LinuxEBDA is big issue and after I closed my PC and I also upgraded after that to a 64bits processor... so I'm figuring out what is wise
<zoredache> atompowered: ah... there are several hits related to people compiling there on gstreamer...
<zoredache> did you compile your own, or are you using something that didn't come from the official respositories?
<MatBoy> zoredache, what would you do ? new install in that upgrading matter ?
<atompowered> zoredache: I'll try reinstalling gstreamer
<zoredache> MatBoy: sorry I don't understand your question.    What is a LinuxEBDA
<MatBoy> zoredache, Lilo didn't update well
<MatBoy> but I have a 32Bits installed system and I have a Q6600 now
<MatBoy> so a 64 bits system
<zoredache> and you are wanting to upgrade a existing system from 32bit -> 64?
<The-Kernel> Not gonna work, I tried it
<The-Kernel> Way better to completely reinstall
<zoredache> atompowered: perhaps just try removing gstreamer and seeing if things work?
<The-Kernel> This is why I always make my /home dir have its own drive/partition
<atompowered> zoredache: worth a shot
<The-Kernel> MatBoy upgrading a 32 bit to a 64 bit that is
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, using the cd or on the live syste, ?
<zoredache> The-Kernel: I don't keep /home as a seperate paritition... I think it is more important to setup a good-automated-backup system
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, there are many ways to upgrade :)
<The-Kernel> MatBoy I'd suggest completely removing it, then installing it from a 64 bit version for a CD, however any other way is fine if you completely remove the old.
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, ok, but I was thinking... why not override it ?
<MatBoy> that can be done... don't know if it works...
<The-Kernel> zoredache I agree with you entirely, but I just like a separate partition anyways.
<The-Kernel> MatBoy it can be done, however it never worked the way I wanted it to when I did it
<The-Kernel> kernel panics and the likes
<The-Kernel> to much of the old to remove, to many conflicts
<MatBoy> ok, will do a new install :)
<MatBoy> I have my stuff in /home on a seperare partition... so that is no problem..
<The-Kernel> Heh, my point proven.
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, your point ?
<MatBoy> an in raid too :D
<The-Kernel> Oh, I forgot to state my point :P
<The-Kernel> oh well
<MatBoy> haha
<The-Kernel> MatBoy just to let you know, this isn't a Windows type fix(to reformat and reinstall), its just that the crossover from 32bit to 64 bit is pretty big and if you want your system to perform at what it should, then this is the best option.
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, yes I knew... but better know 200%for sure :)
<atompowered> zoredache: It worked!  Thanks!
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, here I go :)
<MatBoy> weird, black screen acter booting linux
<The-Kernel> what?
<The-Kernel> after?
<MatBoy> when I want to boot Xubuntu for installing
<The-Kernel> huh, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<MatBoy> I get a Mapping message
<MatBoy> and than.. monitor goes of
<The-Kernel> or F4 for that matter
<MatBoy> I will get another mobo tomorrow
<MatBoy> this one sucs
<MatBoy> sucks
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, man, what did you do... you have frightned us all !
<The-Kernel> lol
<The-Kernel> My conenction dropped
<MatBoy> The-Kernel, yeah yeah... you just compiled a wrong kernel and thought you were the master :P
<The-Kernel> Right...
<MatBoy> WOEI !
<MatBoy> I see someting on my screen... I just need to wait :D
<MatBoy> ah kewl, new way of installing :)
<MatBoy> mhh, since when can't we setup softraid in that fancy installer ?
<Devo> hi all
<Devo> I seem to have a problem. My boot screen and login screen have a different monitor resolution than my desktop manager. I already configured xorg to the same settings as the desktop manager resolution, but it didn't help.
#xubuntu 2008-02-15
<slow-motion> hi
<xtrailz> hi, anyone got a link to a page showing how to get compiz-fusion running on Xubuntu ?  i've googled but much of the info seems out-of-date
<TheSheep> xtrailz: just use the fusion-icon to switch the managers
<siggjen> there is atleast 2 relevant hits when googling compiz xubuntu
<siggjen> among top 5
<siggjen> i prefer this one: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<xtrailz> i tried it on my desktop (nvidia) but there seemed to be a conflict between Xfce and Compiz when switching.   Had to disable Xfce compositing completely to get it working at all.    was using compiz --replace at the time.
<siggjen> i've had no problems with compiz on nvidia
<xtrailz> thx. i'll follow the blog post and see how it goes this time
<TheSheep> xtrailz: if you use nvidia, you need to add a line to your xorg.conf
<TheSheep> xtrailz: ask about it at the compiz channel
<TheSheep> !compiz | xtrailz
<ubotu> xtrailz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<siggjen> TheSheep: which change? i can't recall any change in X
<matteo_> I have a problem I want my audio cd icon appear when I insert it like data cdrom
<matteo_> could someone help me?
<zoredache> matteo_: I don't believe that it is possible...  What would you expect if it did show up as an icon?
<zoredache> you can't mount an audio cd
<matteo_> I can't explore it like data cd?
<zoredache> no, it doesn't have a filesystem
<matteo_> ok u are right sorry but Im  nwb
<matteo_> I would like to create a launcher icon that load files in xmms
<zoredache> can xmms even play a cd?
<TheSheep> zoredache: yes it can, it has a cd plugin
<culb> why would i have 8 network monitors?
<ere4si> !info aria2
<ubotu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1 (gutsy), package size 565 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<zoredache> TheSheep: ah. neat...
<zoredache> matteo_: so you could make a launcher with a command like this "xmms /dev/cdrom"
<TheSheep> I think the command is different
<TheSheep> not sure, don't have xmms installed
<zoredache> TheSheep: I am pretty sure it is right... I had just tested it
<TheSheep> zoredache: great, I faintly remember there was some special option for loadig cds
<matteo_> zoredache how ta make a launcher?
<zoredache> on the desktop, just right-click and choose 'create launcher'
<zoredache> if you wanted to add to the panel, then right-click and add new item
<matteo_> on desktop?
<matteo_> a desktop icon
<zoredache> yes, to create a launcher on the desktop. right click on the desktop and choose create launcher
<beakergeek724> I installed Xubuntu 7.10 for a friend.  In his login, running at 800x600, the font for the Applications and File menus keeps changing to something like 9pt.  In my login, running at 1024x768, I've had no trouble at all.  The only way I was able to get things back was to delete the existing config files.  Ideas?
<TheSheep> beakergeek724: badly detected dpi
<TheSheep> beakergeek724: http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<beakergeek724> But if it's the DPI being detected incorrectly, wouldn't it affect the size of the other fonts too?  Or am I missing something?
<TheSheep> beakergeek724: wait, you mean it's on the same computer?
<beakergeek724> Yes.
<TheSheep> beakergeek724: technically you can configure dpi per login
<TheSheep> beakergeek724: in .config/xfce4/xft.conf or some such
<fiXXXerMet> Can much can I tweak xubuntu?  I want to remove as many unnecessary services as possible and as much unneeded programs as possible.  I want to make it very fast.
<TheSheep> fiXXXerMet: you can tweak to your heart's content, until you break it
<beakergeek724> TheSheep: I think I tried that, but I can look again.  But again, if it were a DPI issue, wouldn't it affect all of the fonts?  This problem is only with the fonts in menus.
<TheSheep> fiXXXerMet: note however that you can't probably make it much faster without losing some functionality -- otherwise the developers would already have done it
<fiXXXerMet> Only using 85mb of ram...  sounds pretty good already
<ere4si> fiXXXerMet, you can start off with the minimal cd and install fluxbox and only the apps you want and have it smaller and faster
<fiXXXerMet> ere4si: I will try that - thanks.
<ere4si> k
<fiXXXerMet> ere4si: I only see alternate and desktop?
<ere4si> I'll get the link fiXXXerMet
<fiXXXerMet> o.
<fiXXXerMet> k
<fiXXXerMet> Are you talking about debian?
<zoredache> perhaps you are looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  ?
<ere4si> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - for the disk fiXXXerMet
<ere4si> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal - for a howto fiXXXerMet
<fiXXXerMet> niiice
<ere4si> have fun!
<fiXXXerMet> lol... 9.1mb
<fiXXXerMet> that rocks
<zoredache> is it normal for an ubuntu package to have build-depends on packages that aren't in the repository?
<whabo> hello i have the linksys WUSB54G wireless adapter on this computer .... how do i set it up to work wireless???? ANy help would be appreciated .. thank you.
<Tony89> I am having a problem. I installed a second hard disk (I used killdisk to completely reformat and delete everything on the new disk). When I boot up the computer, Xubuntu won't go past "Mounting boot drive." The error light on the front of my tower lights up and stays lit. Not sure if this is a hardware or software problem, but does anyone have an idea of why it is doing this?
<Tony89> Other important information: When I hooked up the second hard drive it is on the same IDE cable as the CD drive, and in the BIOS it says that the second hard drive is the 2nd master drive. (Before it said that the CD-ROM drive was the second master drive)
<totalwormage> whabo: would this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516649
<Tony89> And when I disconnect the hard disk, everything works fine.
<totalwormage> you could autodetect your harddisks in the bios
<Tony89> That is the way I have it set up, but it still doesn't work.
<totalwormage> and also you can edit your /etc/fstab, to not try and mount partitions on that disk that aren't there anymory
<totalwormage> anymore*
<Tony89> I never had the hard disk there before, but would it still try and mount the new one?
<totalwormage> ah oh sorry i didn't read that part about it being new hehe
<Tony89> That is why I thought it was odd that it stops working as soon as it attempts to mount the boot drives.
<totalwormage> Tony89: did you ehm put the second hdd on 'slave' with the jumpers on the back of your harddisk?
<totalwormage> and your cdrom player on master?
<totalwormage> or the other way around, but not with two masters?
<Tony89> I am a little confused by that... do certain spots on the same IDE cable make one drive master and one slave?
<zoredache> Tony89: no, there are jumpers... little black plastic things that connect different pins
<totalwormage> Tony89: yes, on the back of your harddisk and on your cdrom-player there are a few pinns
<totalwormage> (i mean no indeed :P)
<zoredache> Tony89: something like http://www.mysuperpc.com/hdu/jumpers_master_closeup_cr.jpg
<totalwormage> you should set one on 'master' and the other one on 'slave'
<Tony89> Let me check that.
<Tony89> COuld it be that they are both set for master that would be causing the problems?
<zoredache> Tony89: yes, if they are both master, or if they are both slaves you will have problems
<zoredache> on a single ide channel there should only be a master, and a slave
<zoredache> wifi | whabo
<zoredache> whabo: it looks like that you'll probably have to go with ndiswrapper for that device
<Tony89> Thanks everyone for the help. It is up and working now.
<slow-motion> n8
<fredsua> Hello everyone.
<fredsua> Could someone help me install a printer driver usin the terminal?
#xubuntu 2008-02-16
<fredsua> Cannot move "/home/fredd...top/cdroot" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<fredsua> does anyone know how to get around this?  I am the administrator
<ctop> sudo
<ctop> or chown
<Devo> hello
<Devo> anyone around?
<ctop> no
<ctop> :-)
<Devo> hha
<Devo> i need to change the display options for my login screen
<Devo> xfce is fine, i set it in the control panel, but the login screen is all squished
<Devo> and i can't seem to make Xorg do it
<mjw-> Devo but once you're logged in it's fine?
<Devo> yes
<Devo> it switches
<Devo> the problem being, when it switches, sometimes my monitor just stays black
<cookiemonster077> i need help getting wireless usb dongle to work
<runemaste> Would xubuntu run well on a P2 500-600 mhz with 128 - 256 mb ram?
<zoredache> it would run ok... but that doesn't mean resource-intensive application would run well
<runemaste> im just thinking simple games, word processing... so there wouldnt be too much gui lag?
<zoredache> it seems to me, that it would be easier to try it and find out if it is acceptable to you versus me trying to speculate...
<runemaste> fair enough
<zoredache> I suspect things will run ok
<runemaste> now i need to see if i can seperate the computer from my sister... im wondering if its worth installing linux... its running (God help me) M$ at the moment and takes about ~2-3 minutes to boot and a whole minute to log in
<Mar1> Hello?
<mjw-> *cough*
<Mar1> Anyone able to help me out please?
<zoredache> Mar1: ask your question
<Mar1> (deep breath) I have an old Trident 3d AGP card running on a Dell monitor.  I have to run under safe graphics mode to see anything, but can then install and run as normal.  However...
<Mar1> I cannot change any graphics options, or the screen goes black and crap.  Even if I test the current settings, the screen goes all garbled.
<Mar1> I basically have to stick with 1024 x 768 and the vesa drivers.
<mjw-> I didn't even know trident made AGP cards
<Mar1> Trident Blade 8MB.
<mjw-> what does    lspci | grep -i vga return
<Mar1> No such file or directory.  --> I am currently using a live cd as I borked my install messing round with resolutions and can't see anything anymore.
<mjw-> lspci should be on the live cd
<mjw-> it's a lowercase L in front
<Mar1> Yep.  If I don't type return, I get:
<Mar1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Blade 3D PCI/AGP (rev 3a)
<mjw-> well, in theory, the 'trident' driver supports the card i think
<Mar1> Yeah, but again, changing resolutions or drivers makes things go bad when I click test.
<mjw-> so you'd have to mount your installation, navigate to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, edit it and find the line that says Driver "vesa"   to Driver "trident"
<mjw-> that should have said, and change it to...
<Mar1> I have to leave everything as is, again, even as is test doesn't work, yet the display works.
<Mar1> When I choose that in the GUI and click test it doesn't work.  Surely that's bad?
<mjw-> well it should be the driver that works
<mjw-> keep in mind 8MB of video ram is pretty paltry
<mjw-> so a lot of modes won't work
<Mar1> Yeah, I'm definitely leaning on getting a Radeon 9600, I just hope that works.
<Mar1> Could you please tell me the command to mount my install?
<mjw-> if you want to get something cheap that will work, an NVidia Geforce2MX or Geforce2MX400 or whatever might be best
<mjw-> marl it should appear on the left pane in nautilus
<Mar1> I want to power a 2707wfp :p
<mjw-> marl: then get a Geforce 7300GS or something
<Mar1> That's about 2x the price of a 9600 here in New Zealand.
<mjw-> ouch
<mjw-> i've not heard great things about the 9600 honestly. An 8xxx series might be a safer bet
<mjw-> if you can still find those
<mjw-> perhaps an X300?
<Mar1> Looking at my xorg.conf which won't display things now, and my old one which worked, my new one references the Trident driver, and my old one uses the vesa driver.  I think I will just give up with this card.
<Mar1> I take it resolution and driver changing works okay for everyone else?
<mjw-> marl: i tweaked my xorg.conf...of course, i'm on a single resolution LCD basically
<Mar1> Can I just rename my old xorg.conf to replace my new not working one?  Or do I need to rebuild something/wear a special hat?
<mjw-> marl: no special hats required
<Mar1> Can't use the gui to rename it.  It could be a permission thing.  I had the install with a particular username and password.  The Live CD wouldn't know it.  Suggestions?
<ron_o> how can I tell which version of xubuntu I have?
<mjw-> lsb_release -a
<ron_o> I have 7.04 feisty but have 275 updates still. is it safe to do so?
<ron_o> for some reason firefox is crashing on me, and perhaps that can solve it.
<ron_o> it's not like I need to update.
<mjw-> um, it should be safe to update. you've uh just gotten a little behind
<mjw-> Mar1 you need to do    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ron_o> thanks.
<ron_o> it is a bit old.
<ron_o> my burn that is.
<mjw-> Mar1 and btw there's no way that blade card could power a 2707wfp
<Mar1> sudo, of course.  Cheers.
<mjw-> it simply doesn't have enough video memory
<Mar1> I know, but it is supposed to at least do 1600 x 1200, which is far better than the 1024 x 768 of now.
<mjw-> 1920 x 1200 x 24bpp = 6.6MB at a minimum, plus X tends to double buffer nowadays and whatnot so 8MB ain't gonna cut it ;)
<Mar1> If my bios has AGP aperture selectable of either 32MB or 64MB, is there any point in a card that has more than 64MB RAM?
<mjw-> unless you're going to be doing 3D stuff, I don't think it matters. I'm not all up on AGP apertures and other such settings though
<mjw-> certainly > 64MB isn't going to help at all if you're just interested in 2D
<Mar1> Yeah, I also hope my 250W power supply could handle a 9600.  Think so, though.
<mjw-> as long as you don't get the super-duper-overclocked version of it, probably
<Mar1> But that one sounds really good.
<mjw-> specifically i've had two people tell me the 9600XT is all kinds of trouble with both the open source and the binary driver
<Mar1> What about GeForce 6200?
<mjw-> I don't know
<mjw-> just don't get a matrox unless you like pain...not that anyone really sells them anymore ;)
<mjw-> a matrox G550 DVI -might- be ok but man that card is long in the tooth even
<LeAstrale> hi ppl
<LeAstrale> any1 in here knows why Xubuntu doesn't remember my xorg settings =
<TheSheep> LeAstrale: can you proide more details?
<TheSheep> provide
<LeAstrale> yes i can... at every boot i install the Nvidia 169.09 from fresh to get a good screen resolution again
<LeAstrale> after a reboot xubuntu seems to forget that i've installed drivers at all and wants to start up in low graphics mode
<TheSheep> LeAstrale: how do you install it?
<LeAstrale> from cli using sh *nvidia driver filename*
<LeAstrale> while root
<TheSheep> why didn't you install the drivers from the ubuntu repositories?
<LeAstrale> because they're no good for my 8800gt.. only the official nvidia drivers can make it work
<TheSheep> the drivers in the restricted repositories are the official ones
<TheSheep> just use the restricted drivers manager and it will install the right drivers
<LeAstrale> restricted drivers management cant seem to find the card
<TheSheep> :(
<TheSheep> have you reported a bug?
<LeAstrale> no i havent.
<LeAstrale> i think ill check the forums again
<TheSheep> I can't think of a solution for you now, but if you report it, I'm sure it will be fixed in the new version
<TheSheep> and there might be a workaround right away
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LeAstrale> ty TheSheep
<TheSheep> LeAstrale: btw, the reason why it disappears every time you reboot is because ubuntu has the directory in which the drivers are kept mounted in a ramdisk
<TheSheep> you can see it if you type 'mount'
<LeAstrale> what to mount ? :S
<deadnecro> just a quick question from  a linux newbie if i may
<LeAstrale> ahhh.. tried it :)
<LeAstrale> http://xubuntu.pastebin.com/d2756adf3
<LeAstrale> here is what the terminakl replied on mount
<deadnecro> I have a 2G SD card that I'm trying to format have tried using gnome partition manager and it won't format it also have tried undder windows saying its write protected was wondering if I could force a format with the command line or something
<LeAstrale> deadnecro: have you checked the write protection tab on the card it self? if its enabled you won't be able to do anything
<deadnecro> well i've tried it in both directions and neither work so I dunno whats going on
<deadnecro> I can still read and write to it just cant format it
<LeAstrale> just mark all folders and delete them ?
<LeAstrale> unless you for some reason need a format
<LeAstrale> to a different Fileformat
<LeAstrale> deadnecro: camera's and so on can usually format the cards too
<LeAstrale> brb
<deadnecro> linux won't let me do anything with can only read and write
<deadnecro> hasn't been in a camera or anything pretty sure its only been in my laptop and my girlfriensds laptop
<deadnecro> can't delete the files as I now don't have any access to a windows machine
<LeAstrale> hmm... if you cant alter the files on it then you only have read access AFAIK
<LeAstrale> have you tried chmod to alter the permissions ?
<deadnecro> ok tried it in my internal card reader even though it was saying it couldn't mount it and formatted it fine
<deadnecro> ok so I can format in my internal card reader but cant mount it
<deadnecro> if its in my other card reader I cant edit anything
<deadnecro> any ideas
<LeAstrale> bbl
<LeAstrale> back
<qwerkus> hello all
<qwerkus> I own a site hosted on french isp free.fr
<qwerkus> it s free of charge, but isp only allow connection from framce
<qwerkus> ... whil i am in germany
<qwerkus> *France
<qwerkus> Is it possible to have a server running at home in France
<qwerkus> and set up some tunnel between that server and my laptop in germany
<qwerkus> so i can connect to my isp via a french IP ?
<LeAstrale> it should be possible using your home server as proxy
<LeAstrale> but thats all i know
<runemaste> ... use ssh tunneling
<runemaste> ssh server in france ssh client (ie putty for windows... not sure for linux) with tunneling set up
<qwerkus> you mean via openssh ?
<runemaste> ja
<qwerkus> ok
<qwerkus> thanks alot
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> is there alternative way to make programs install, to sudo make install?
<nikolam> I only have *.tar.gz source of program and I would like to make *.deb instead of making it install with ./configure , make , sudo make install
<Mannequin> hi. can someone suggest me a burning software for Xubuntu, that let me choose the speed I want to burn an .iso?
<TheSheep> Mannequin: brasero
<slackl> can anyone help with cd dvd burning issues
<Mannequin> TheSheep: I have brasero installed by default, but I didn't find any option to set the speed at which the iso will be burned
<slackl> so it seems there are quite a few issues with burning dc etc in ubuntu
<LeAstrale> how to change the pages to horizontal in OO Writer?
<Darkmystere> Hello can someone help me i cant get my cubecap pictures nor my skydome pictures to take affect
<LeAstrale> himppl
<LeAstrale> hi ppl i meant :)
<slow-motion> hi
<LeAstrale> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi LeAstrale
<danopia> hi
<lordzos> I'm having problems SSH logging-in to my remote xubuntu box ... I'm connecting from a Gentoo box to the xubuntu
<lordzos> I have a key-pair setup, that was working perfectly with my remote box
<lordzos> now, however, I needed to -D a privileged port, so I enabled root login thru SSH temporarily
<lordzos> I tried logging in a few times, without success
<lordzos> then, dumbly, I logged out of my current SSH session in another window
<lordzos> now it's not letting me get back in
<lordzos> any ideas?
<lordzos> My original keypair was working correctly
<lordzos> I'd also set it up to temporarily accept password and challenge response authentication
<lordzos> it connects - and prompts me for my password
<lordzos> it then doesn't accept this 3 times
<lordzos> then it switches from interactive to password mode
<lordzos> and asks me again 3 more times
<lordzos> it doesn't accept my proper password however
<lordzos> and it's not picking up on the keypair at all
<lordzos> I've been watching the SSH session using the -vvv param
<lordzos> this made me think that it's maybe blocking my IP server-side
<lordzos> is this a permanent block, assuming default config?
<lordzos> or is it only for an hour or so?
<lordzos> I've tried relogging in, after more than 30 minutes ... it's still not allowing me access
<lordzos> thanks in advance for your help here ...
<whabo> i need help please .. how to you scan for existing wireless networks around you .. instead of typing everything manually??? thank you
<whabo>  i need help please .. how to you scan for existing wireless networks around you .. instead of typing everything manually??? thank you ( in xubuntu) because i cant seem to find my network) can anyone shed some light?
<whabo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whabo> help anyone pleaaseeee
<whabo> HELPPP
<whabo> is there anyone here???
<nikolam> zes
<nikolam> yes
<nikolam> But i dont have a clue about wireless
<nikolam> anyway, i have xfce plugin for xfce panel, called wavelan
<nikolam> Wavelan should be something zou are looking for
<whabo> oh thx
<nikolam> whabo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_tools_for_Linux
<angelus_> hi  all
<angelus_> i'm using xubuntu and i rebuilt the alsa drivers to get sound working on my machine
<angelus_> now although i can watch dvds and listen to music on my machine, there is no system sound notifications
<angelus_> anyone have any idae where i should start looking?
<_charlie> I am back
<sigve> Hi, does anyone here have any experience with rdesktop?
<sigve> more specifically: getting sound to transfer from the server to the client
<siggjen> sound workd in rdesktop
<vrkhans> can any one know how i can automaticall mount my external drive
<sigve> siggjen: what setup did you use?
<siggjen> i jsut use tsclient
<sigve> what OS are you running on the server?
<siggjen> XP SP2
<sigve> I'm running Vista, maybe thats the problem
<sigve> I tried tsclient, to no avail
<siggjen> the sound mixer is available?
<sigve> yeah, it shows up with "rdp transport device" or something instead of the regular audio devices
<siggjen> i had some problem with sound mixer being busy because of another program used it
<sigve> like?
<siggjen> firefox, amarok etc
<siggjen> depends if you got hw or sw mixer
<sigve> sw
<sigve> I'll try to close as many programs as possible and try again
<siggjen> my fix was to buy an usb soundcard d:
<sigve> crap, that costs money ^^
<siggjen> and give nice sound quality
<sigve> I might have an old pci-card about
<sigve> *checks*
<siggjen> sb live or such have hw mixer
<sigve> sweet, i just found an sb live in an old pc in the basement :D
<speaker219> Does anyone know how to make the fonts in firefox look better in xfce?
<speaker219> They look very....bad.
<speaker219> It almost seems as if the fonts aren't being smoothed...
<_Oz_> Greetings, Xubuntu friends!
<_Oz_> I have the tiny font problem in Xubuntu.  The system loads and the font sizes are so ridiculously tiny I can't even read them to open a terminal window.  (The text in the terminal window is tiny too.)  How can I boot so that the GUI doesn't load, and I can edit some conf files so that I can fix this problem?  I have GRUB.  Thanks.
<sigve> siggjen:
<sigve> I finally got the sb live card working, but sound in rdesktop still doesnt work
<sigve> any ideas?
<_Oz_> Greetings, Xubuntu friends!
<_Oz_> I have the tiny font problem in Xubuntu.  The system loads and the font sizes are so ridiculously tiny I can't even read them to open a terminal window.  (The text in the terminal window is tiny too.)  How can I boot so that the GUI doesn't load, and I can edit some conf files so that I can fix this problem?  I have GRUB.  Thanks.
<LeAstrale> hi ppl im back :)
<_Oz_> Greetings, Xubuntu friends!
<_Oz_> I have the tiny font problem in Xubuntu.  The system loads and the font sizes are so ridiculously tiny I can't even read them to open a terminal window.  (The text in the terminal window is tiny too.)  How can I boot so that the GUI doesn't load, and I can edit some conf files so that I can fix this problem?  I have GRUB.  Thanks.
<LeAstrale> _Oz_: just boot into the rescue system from you're Grub menu ?
<_Oz_> thanks
<LeAstrale> yw _Oz_
#xubuntu 2008-02-17
<sigve> ...so I boot my vistabox in xp and rdp with sound works.
<t105> hi! can anybody tell me why my xorg.conf gets edited automatically when i start xubuntu? i've edited the file, but now it is changed... is that a sign of something having gone wrong?
<mikubuntu> i can't figure out how to use pan newsreader.  i've looked at their faqs, the home page, everything, and i don't know where to get server info to add servers.  seems like the first thing they would tell you, but i'll be dagblasted if i can figure it out.  anybody know a resource list i might access?
<crimsun_> mikubuntu: err, well, I presume you have usenet access already?
<jimmy_> Hi guys, I've just started out with xfce on ubuntu, I had 2 panels set up but somehow they have disappeared, I've tried restarting but that didnt bring them back, the only way for me to access them is to run "xfce4-panel" from the terminal, meaning i'd have to keep that terminal open
<jimmy_> can anyone help me get them back automatically?
<ron_o> wow, upgraded to 7.10 and it worked out flawlessly. I can't believe it. Ubuntu has come a long way since when i tried it a few years back.
<quittt> ron_o, are you on Xubuntu?
<ron_o> yah.
<quittt> hehe
<quittt> the system is great now
<ron_o> but I just installed it so problems might have arisen if I had more apps ans such.
<quittt> ron_o, don't worry
<quittt> I have a lot of apps here, and I hadn't had any problems...
<EchoBinary> is there a how-to on installing xen as a Dom0 on an xubuntu desktop environment? all the tutorials assume a server environment...
<EchoBinary> ..that i have found, anywyas
<ron_o> EchoBinary, would this work? http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_xen_setup_debian_ubuntu
<EchoBinary> hmm, in my searches i am wondering if its better to use KVM or not..
<EchoBinary> opinions?
<ron_o> xen should be faster.. but KVM might be easier.
 * EchoBinary nods
<EchoBinary> i wonder how much faster...    i expect to be mostly doing command line stuff on the VMs
<ron_o> then I wouldn't worry about it. As long as you stay out of a GUI environ and aren't transcoding or some such, then anyone would probably do.
<ron_o> xen is just great because it's a true paravirtualized environment that has nearly full access to your hardware.
<EchoBinary> hmm
<ron_o> but the other virtualized environs are pretty good from what I hear. I've only toyed with a few here and there and never used one seriously, so take my advice for what it's worth.
<EchoBinary> yeah, thanks :)
<EchoBinary> i think i will try KVM after all
<EchoBinary> im a big fan of simple to use.. hahaa
 * EchoBinary is lazy admin
<ron_o> I'd still like to get xen working. I've got a core2duo with virt. support, so I could even run a liveCD if I knew how.
<Myrmidon> Hello, I've got a bit of a question
<mjw-> !justask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mjw-> :)
<Myrmidon> alright - I'd like to try Xunbuntu but I'm a little worried - I crack the.iso with daemontools and there is an installer - is this a permanant install or will it run as a form LiveCD?
<mjw-> the livecd is both a live cd and contains an installer too
<mjw-> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Myrmidon> I mean, when I crack the .iso all I see is an installer
<mjw-> i'm not an iso expert, so i couldn't tell you what you're going to find
<mjw-> but trust me, the live cd is just that, a live cd.
<ron_o> just shove it in your drive and it will give you options before it boots.
<Myrmidon> I have no access to a CD burner - I just downloaded Xunbunt
<mjw-> !usb | Myrmidon
<ubotu> Myrmidon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ron_o> Xubuntu will let you run the liveCD then you can install it if you so choose. There's an insaller icon on your desktop.
<Myrmidon> I know that (I've run a distro before) but I'm just wondering if the installer I see in the .iso is just an installer to run the LiveCD
<mjw-> Myrmidon you'd have to look at the documentation around the ubuntu web site to see how they roll up the live cd...that's a bit of a development question and certainly beyond my understanding
<lllsondowlll> Still having problems, I came here earlier looking for a solution on installing my ubuntu 7.10 because I got graphic errors in both install and graphic safe mod with my nvidia geforece fx 5500. During the install I get sound but the video is highly corrupted. I was given a solution, a how to, but it really wasn't helpful as it just talked about commands but nothing to do with the actual installation of 7.10 ubuntu. Helo?
<lllsondowlll> Help?*
<lllsondowlll> Hello?
<LeAstrale> hi ppl
<zoredache> hello
<LeAstrale> zoredache: :)
<LeAstrale> anyone in here experience that xubuntu seems to forget xorg everytime you reboot ?
<zoredache> what do you mean, forget xorg?
<LeAstrale> zoredache: everytime i reboot i have to reinstall my Nvidia drivers. it seems its the only way i can get back the right resolution
<LeAstrale> i have a 8800gt Nvidia
<siggjen> nvidia-settings is a nice tool
<zoredache> hrm...
<LeAstrale> siggjen: should it be able to solve my problems ?
<siggjen> sudo it and save settings to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LeAstrale> siggjen: ill try and reboot in some 10 mins
<siggjen> good luck
<LeAstrale> ty siggjen
<LeAstrale> have neither of you experienced similar problems with xubuntu ?
<zoredache> no
<LeAstrale> no Nvidia gfx cards ?
<LeAstrale> it might be that its only when using the driver from Nvidia.com
<siggjen> i use the driver in xubuntu repository
<siggjen> don't see any need to use any driver not tested by xubuntu
<LeAstrale> siggjen: the only problem is that the one in  the repos isn't working out on 8800gt yet
<LeAstrale> it will when hardy is around im sure, but that doesn't help me awhole lot right now
<siggjen> you can upgrade to hardy now if you can live with instability
<PeckaH> "instability"
<azaghal> Hello. I'm trying to install Xubuntu via alternate install CD on an x86 machine. Is it really necessary for it to connect to the internet (or the packages on the CD are enough)?
<LeAstrale> azaghal: no need for internet connection when installing :)
<LeAstrale> siggjen: how do i upgrade to hardy now ?
<azaghal> Well, it kept trying to find a mirror (packate repo mirror, I guess), and the one time I enabled it network it started downloading things?
<azaghal> s/things/packages/
<LeAstrale> i thing its just doing updates to the install packages
<LeAstrale> thikn*
<LeAstrale> think*
<azaghal> Hm... Can I prevent it doing even that at installation time?
<siggjen> replace all gutsy with hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list, and then update/upgrade i guess
<LeAstrale> hmm.. ill just read up a little on it siggjen
<siggjen> yes, check forums
<LeAstrale> siggjen: yes you're right... im doing a dist-upgrade right now
<LeAstrale> i need to download 650mb :O
<LeAstrale> it'll probarly take some good 15 minutes :)
<azaghal> 15 minutes? I hate you people with good connections. -.-
<LeAstrale> azaghal: whats you're connection? i have an 8mbit
<azaghal> 512/512kbps ;)
<LeAstrale> azaghal: thats almost 2 years since i had a 512/512
<LeAstrale> i used to hate it pretty much too
<azaghal> Well, this IS Serbia, you know ;)
<LeAstrale> but after going from 1 mbit to 8 mbit im sure i could easily live with 4mbit
<LeAstrale> im in denmark ;)
<LeAstrale> one of the countries in EU with the most expensive and worst quality internet
<LeAstrale> bbl ppl
<LeAstrale> im gonna take a walk while the computer works
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> I wanted to compile newer wine.
<nikolam> But sudo apt-get build-dep wine wanted to remove bunch of packages, I want to remain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56340/
<nikolam> i dont want to uninstall k9copy, monodevelop, ffmpeg, qdvdauthor, mplayer , etc.. in order to compile wine...
<azaghal> LeAstrale: Well, disabling the network device in VirtualBox itself has helped ;)
<nikolam> If you are using Virtualbox..
<nikolam> Does USB support works for you?
<nikolam> I run Virtualbox 1.5.4 on Gutsy and I have "usb will not work" message
<azaghal> Nope, I don't think so. If I get it right, it's provided only in properitary variant of VirtualBox.
<azaghal> qemu should have some kind of support for that, but kqemu doesn't behave well on x86_64 machines for some reason.
<nikolam> ah taht`s it. I am on amd64
<azaghal> nikolam: Do you have AMD's or Intel's support for virtualisation on your CPU?
<nikolam> And I first installed free version and then closed version just beacouse of usb..
<nikolam> YES
<azaghal> Why not use the kvm then?
<nikolam> x2 3600+
<nikolam> I am a bit confused.. I managed to make VM extensions work only in Virtualbox
<nikolam> qemulator, qemu launcher etc.. all does not seems to use VT instructions
<azaghal> There is a kvm module in later kernels that supports AMD-V and Intel's extensions for virutalisation, using modified qemu sources.
<nikolam> Even I have VT module up and running
<azaghal> qemu can use only kqemu, which doesn't work on x86_64 arch for some reason.
<nikolam> I have it running but qemu wont start with it.
<nikolam> that`s it.
<azaghal> And to use kvm module you need tweaked version of qemu program (ie. they  based it on qemu).
<azaghal> Ah
<nikolam> So only with virtualbox i made it work
<nikolam> Hm,
<nikolam> qemu here is 0.9.0-2ubuntu4
<nikolam> I even added kvm as architecture in qemulator
<nikolam> but it seems that i can run only 32-bit guest, not 64-bit one
<azaghal> nikolam: Hm... qemu can also use kvm module, or...?
<azaghal> Ah...
<nikolam> I found in qemulator settings that you can add /usr/bin/kvm as `architecture`
<nikolam> but it seems that it does not work with 64-bit guest again
<azaghal> Since you seem to have been exploring all this - is it possible to run 32-bit guest using kqemu?
<nikolam> every time i select kqemu, it wont start from qemulator
<nikolam> I am not shure yet
<azaghal> Ok, I'm about to play with it again turning of acpi etc ;)
<azaghal> The weird thing is that VirtualBox uses modified kqemu, I think.
<nikolam> I just checked. Virtualbox can use only 32-bit guest. CD image starts and then objects that it is i586 arch.
<roland_> hello everyone
<roland_> i was wondering if you could help me with WINE! i installed a certain windows based program though its not working! how may i know where does WINE install its progs! like the directory..
<DarthShrine> ~/.wine/drive_c
<roland_> -= home ?
<DarthShrine> Yeah.
<roland_> thanks ill give it a try
<roland_> thanks DarthShrine  worked like a charm :)
<DarthShrine> roland_: No problem.
<gywst> hello
<gywst> what is the key shortcut to the shell
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+f1
<TheSheep> and alt+ctrl+f7 to go back
<gywst> thanks
<gywst> and to a terminal window
<TheSheep> I think there is no default, just make one in settings->keyboard settings
<TheSheep> the command is xfce4-terminal
<gywst> cant
<gywst> :(
<jgamio> please a need help here i installed the restricted pack but i can plat mp3 files
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gywst> Success!
<jgamio>  TheSheep, thank you i am going to check
<fources> hola!
<nikolam> hi
<fources> nikolam: hi!
<nikolam> what`s up
<fources> I have a pc with limited hardware configuration
<nikolam> what`s specs
<fources> antes que nada
<fources> nose ingles
<fources> estoy aqui con un diccionario
<fources> asi que trata de entenderme... plis
<nikolam> u just can speek english (poorly)
<fources> AMD Duron 900 Mhz, 256 Ram DIMM
<nikolam> That is nice machine
<nikolam> Run Xubuntu alternate 7.10 32-bit
<fources> yes... I am trying to speak english
<fources> try to understand because I don't know english
<fources> xubuntu run in that pc
<jgamio> fources, que problema tienes
<nikolam> Mz native language is also not english.. so.. :)
<fources> but I don't know if run slow
<fources> mas que todo prefiero saber los requerimientos completos
<fources> en ningun lado vi cuanto de video pide
<nikolam> it will run fine, just fine. I used to use xubuntu on p3-733,384Mb ram and it worked fine. Duron-900 is like p3-1100, so it should be fine.
<fources> en www.xubuntu.org
<fources> but you have a 128Mb ram more
<jgamio> fources, ok el video no es problema a menos que quieras correr compiz
<fources> ...no jgamio por el momento hablamos solo del sistema
<nikolam> 256 is fine
<jgamio> fources, yo he montado xubuntu en una maquina pIII 128 mb con 8 de video y corre
<fources> donde miro los requerimientos completos??
<fources> es que 7.1 ocupa mas recursos que LTS verdad
<fources> 7.1 ocuped more ... than LTS
<nikolam> Just have in mind that zou should prefer "Alternate" install CD
<fources> jgamio: sabes que dijo??
<nikolam> You can find hardware spec on http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<fources> there isn't say how many video do you need
<nikolam> if you use 2d graphics and video, Any Grqphic card should be fine
<fources> tampoco cuanta velocidad debe ser el procesador
<nikolam> Nvidia has nice drivers. I used to use matroxG400 on xubuntu
<fources> The pc is running XP
<fources> If run XP run xubuntu??
<nikolam> I had 16megs of ram on gr. card but any number of Mb is fine if it is enough for your X-windows
<nikolam> xubuntu is an OS that could Replace XP competely
<fources> I have 8Mb video
<fources> resolution??
<nikolam> that is fine. What card and monitor do you have?
<fources> 800x 600 is good??
<nikolam> 800x600 is minimal but OK
<fources> the video card is integrada...
<nikolam> 1024x768 is better
<nikolam> What motherboard is it?
<fources> como puedo saber eso???
<fources> how can I know that???
<fources> the motherboard, and video card
<nikolam> if your card is not recognised after install and Vesa server is used, try to run:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nikolam> and adjust your card driver and monitor specs.
<nikolam> You need to find exact monitor refresh frequencies, on internet, depending on the Model of your Monitor
<nikolam> fources: you also have #ubuntu-es :)
<fources> is a Samsum Sync Master
<fources> algo asi
<nikolam> what model
<fources> nikolam: yes
<jgamio> fources, disculap pero sali un momento no te preocupes tienes maquina como para correr xubuntu sin problemas
<fources> jgamio: mi mayorr duda que tengo... que es para lo que vine... donde estan los requerimientos completos de xubuntu???
<fources> habia pensado instalar xubuntu LTS porque como es mas viejo debe llevar menos recursos
<jgamio> fources, no pienses esto no es windows
<fources> pero aqui no dice por ningun lado el procesador
<fources> entonces LTS lleva los mismos recursos que 7.10???
<fources> es igualito??? no pide ni un 1Hz mas???
<jgamio> fources, si quieres usar pocos recursos xubuntu es perfecto
<fources> eso me han dicho jgamio
<jgamio> fources, todo depende de que programas vayas a utilizar
<fources> pero es que mi limitante es el procesador pienso yo
<fources> al ser de un solo nucleo nose cuanto pueda hacer con eso
<jgamio> la memoria tiene que ver
<jgamio> a mayor programas uses al mismo tiempo mas memoria necesitas
<fources> pero ya he hecho la prueba
<fources> 1Gb de swap y 256 de ram
<fources> la ram solo llega a 150 y se pone lento
<jgamio> 1gb de swap es demasiado
<fources> por eso queria ver las especificaciones de xubuntu... queria ver el procesador
<jgamio> para 256 mb de ram
<fources> entonces jgamio eso es el problema??
<jgamio> no lo uqe pasa es que si usas swap usa memoria de disco
<fources> entre mas swap mas lento??
<fources> no pero ni la ocupaba
<fources> en el monitor del sistema solo decia que ocupaba como 10Mb
<jgamio> la va usando a medida que usas la maquina
<fources> cuanto colocaras de swap??
<fources> 512???
<fources> el doble de la ram he leido
<jgamio> yo te digo que pruebes con menos swap
<jgamio> exacto prueba con 512 o 256
<jgamio> a menos que requieras mas memoria
<jgamio> que tipo de programas piensas utilizar
<fources> mmm... lo normal
<fources> mensajeria instantanea, firefox, algo para reproducir musica
<fources> lo de un usuario normal
<jgamio> ok trata con 256 de swap para probar
<jgamio> con tus 256 de ram yo creo que es suficiente
<fources> ok... pero mi duda
<jgamio> preguntelo
<fources> entonces xubuntu 7.10 pide los mismo recursos que 6.06???
<jgamio> no
<fources> que LTS... es mi duda por ahorita
<fources> dejando windows a un lado claro
<fources> entonces jgamio es mas rapido??
<jgamio> que tiene mas soporte
<fources> claro no miremos la ram... solo en procesador
<jgamio> te  explico cada version tiene un tiempo de soporte
<fources> jgamio: no solo del lado de los requerimientos... eso del soporte ya lo se
<fources> solo en la rama de los requerimientos
<fources> Long-Term-Support
<jgamio> mira yo he usado la version 7.04 sin problemas
<jgamio> ahora la 7.10 si me ha puesto un poco mas lento
<jgamio> pero puedes si quieres instalar la 6.06 e ir actualizando
<fources> no si eso lo se... solo quiero saber... entonces 6.06 pide menos recursos???
<fources> estamos de acuerdo??
<jgamio> no difieren mucho
<jgamio> no puedes pensar como windows en ubuntu las cosas no funcionan igual
<jgamio> los recursos van a depender de lo que tengas instalado
<jgamio> si montas 6.06 pero le montas las ultimas aplicaciones te va a consumir los mismos recursos que en la ultima version
<fources> no si... eso ya lo se
<fources> bueno entonces donde miro cuanto de procesador miro
<fources> asi hago mis comparaciones yo
<jgamio> ok mira yo te recomiendo la que trates con la 7.04
<jgamio> yo la he usado con un pIII con 128 MB para navegar y mensajeria sin problemas
<fources> ok
<fources> pero donde puedo ver eso que te dije???
<fources> asi ya no molesto mas aqui xDDD
<jgamio> dame un chance que estoy revizando mis links
<jgamio> y tranquilo que no es molestia ayudar
<TheSheep> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fources> ok gracias
<TheSheep> sorry, but it's very confusing for other users
<jgamio>  TheSheep, sorry i just wanted  to help
<jgamio>  TheSheep, is not to much info to xubuntu in spanish
<nikolam> jgamio, there is ubuntu loco in spanish
<jgamio> nikolam, yeah but is about ubuntu not xubuntu
<fources> jgamio: los encontraste??
<jgamio> fources: tienes razon no los consigo en ningun lado, for the people i am looking for the min system requirement for xubuntu version
<fources> jgamio: pero quiero lo que pide de procesador... es decir cuanto pregunto los requerimientos solo se guian por la ram
<fources> jgamio: los he buscado en google y nada... por eso entre aqui
<nikolam> Helooooooooooooooo
<nikolam> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jgamio>  nikolam, he is looking for the min requirement for xubuntu
<fources> I'm looking for the requirement for xubuntu 6.06, 7.04 and 7.10
<TheSheep> fources: http://xubuntu.org/get#requirements
<jgamio> TheSheep, he is loking for cpu the page only has the memory
<fources> TheSheep: but there only
<fources> and the video memory too
<TheSheep> well, it will run on any cpu, the question is how slow can you bear
<TheSheep> a 200Mhz petium 2 is probably the minimal useful cpu, but I've run it on p90
<fources> ese de xubuntu 6.06?? o de 7.10???
<TheSheep> they are very similar
<fources> TheSheep: xubuntu 6.06 y xubuntu 7.10... run similar... the same requiriment???
<fources> requirement
<TheSheep> fources: yes
<fources> ok entonces instalare xubuntu 7.10
<fources> thanks everyone
<fources> bye
<schlumpf> hi how do i find out which ubuntu version i have feisty dapper and so on
<nanonyme> /etc/apt/sources.list might provide you with hints
<schlumpf> isent there a command line order so it shows
<siggjen> lsb_release -a
<schlumpf> thx :)
 * nanonyme chuckles at "No LSB modules are available."
<nanonyme> does everyone else get that too?
<siggjen> nanonyme: maybe you should try «lsb_release --help»
<nanonyme> siggjen, i do get the information, i just also get that message
<nanonyme> though i didn't do it on a desktop ubuntu so it might be the reason
<siggjen> not in debian, but this xubuntu machine got it
<nanonyme> well, the system is ubuntu-server :)
<siggjen> maybe they didn't set up the kernel as it should
<nanonyme> possible
<nanonyme> which kernel version do you have?
<siggjen> 2.6.22-14-generic
<siggjen> x86_64
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> i installed package lsb and it doesn't show that message again
<nanonyme> so it's probably a difference in the meta packages
<siggjen> same here
<siggjen> seems like lsb_release is included in ubuntu, but no lsb modules by default
<RandyboY> When i set xubuntu to mount some windows shared folders it works fine. But after a while it "disconnects" and i have to mount it again... Why and what can i do to solve it so it "keeps the connection"?
<RandyboY> Ive put the lines in fstab btw
<siggjen> maybe you can try some ttl settings and TCP socket options
<nanonyme> i think i've heard of such behaviour before but not of the solution
<nanonyme> maybe windows file sharing has a timeout in itself?
<RandyboY> not that i know of, but ofcourse, it might be
<MacHaddock> I have a problem with my applications menu. I need to get a something off of there. wine created a extra submenu called other. Now wine is uninstalled but the other menu is still there. How do I remove it?
<MacHaddock> really what I want to know Is how to get the menu wine created deleted from the autogenerated menu.
<sugardrunk> there is some talk about it in the forums
<MacHaddock> ok
<sugardrunk> it is pretty complicated
<MacHaddock> damn
<sugardrunk> yea :)
<sugardrunk> have the same problem
<MacHaddock> damn it
<MacHaddock> that is so irritating
<MacHaddock> god damn wine
<MacHaddock> :D
<MacHaddock> so it's not that you just have to remove some residual catalog that wine left or something like taht
<MacHaddock> i mean it's called autogenerated menu
<MacHaddock> cool I just removed the help bit in the menu by hand... ohhhh 1337 h4x0r
<MacHaddock> :)
<LeAstrale> hi again ppl
<MacHaddock> haha I really am 1337 h4 ha its to much work writing like that
<MacHaddock> i got rid of the menu
<MacHaddock> anyone want to know how I did it?
<MacHaddock> come on people I'm trying to show off here. Give a dog a bone
<MacHaddock> or is that throw
<MacHaddock> ...
<MacHaddock> well here is what I did anyway
<MacHaddock> in a terminal I used locate to find all .desktop files
<MacHaddock> like so:
<MacHaddock> locate *.desktop
<MacHaddock> i think
<MacHaddock> and then I just looked for the once i didn't want anymore. In my case two 7-zip things
<MacHaddock> and I just removed them
<MacHaddock> with rm -r
<MacHaddock> easy as pie
<MacHaddock> :D
<MacHaddock> well I'm off thanks for all the sparkling conversation ;-)
<sugardrunk> :D
<RandyboY> When i set xubuntu to mount some windows shared folders(in fstab) it works fine. But after a while it "disconnects" and i have to mount it again... Why and what can i do to solve it so it "keeps the connection"?
<ron_o> RandyboY, how are you mounting? through a terminal?
<ron_o> is it a USB drive, what that's unmounting automatically?
<xor21> i'm thinking of intstalling xubuntu, but i have a question
<xor21> will xfce still be faster than kde if i use some kde apps like amarok?
<xor21> because that would require loading a kde daemon right?
<ron_o> xor21, it should. However, once you install amorak then you will have to d/l all amorak's dependencies which can be *a lot* of stuff.
<ron_o> if you stay away from XFCEs panel applets then it can really be light on an old CPU, but those applets are the hogs from what I remember when I had a slow computer.
<ron_o> it just depends on what you do with your computer to make it faster. Your mileage will vary.
<xor21> ok
<xor21> i'm running kubuntu right now
<xor21> and i like it
<RandyboY> ron_o, through a terminal and ssh. using "mount -a". and its another windows machine with a shared folder.
<xor21> but i used a computer at school the other day that had xfce
<ron_o> I think when I used Xububuntu before (I just reinstalled it) and d/l k3b it was like 100MB of stuff.
<xor21> and it was really fast feeling, and the computer was about the same specs as the one i have
<ron_o> RandyboY, that's so weird. I wouldn't have a clue why it's unmounting.
<ron_o> instead of 'mount -a' try just 'mount <device> <folder> Ok?
<ron_o> see what that does to start and work from there.
<ron_o> xor21, yah, xubuntu is really fast. On my core2duo it boots in about 20 seconds.
<ron_o> and xubuntu's suspend works quite well too. I never got it to work on other distros.
<RandyboY> ron_o, everything works from fstab? everything mounts and works fine... but after a while not using it, it suddenly isnt in the folders ive set it to mount in
<ron_o> RandyboY, yah, I don't get it.
<RandyboY> hrm
<xor21> ron_o: I think I might go ahead and install it on another partition and just see how things work out with amarok and such
<ron_o> actually, not getting suspend to work might not be correct. I just found out that I need to hit a button on me front of me computer. Before I just didn't know.
<ron_o> xor21, that's best.
<ron_o> or even try to just install xfce on kubuntu, however, the results might not be the same as going with xubuntu all the way.
<xor21> yeah i think i'll do a clean install
<ron_o> xfce should be easy to get rid of and it should deinstall cleanly. There's only like 20 or so apps altogether.
<xor21> last year, i did that, installed kde after starting with normal ubuntu
<ron_o> but if you need speed, stay away from all the panel applets.
<xor21> and then when i tried to upgrade to gutsy, lots of things got messed up
<ron_o> yah, true. No doubt. :)
<ron_o> hence, all the *ubuntus out there. There *is* a reason afterall. :)
<xor21> yeah
<ron_o> I really love Gentoo because you don't have to worry about upgrades like that, but there's still part of it that really pisses me off. There *is* no perfect distro out there.
<xor21> i always wonder about the distros that you have to pay for
<xor21> like the commercial version of suse
<xor21> i wonder if it's "perfect"
<xor21> lol
<ron_o> you mean being perfect?
<ron_o> no way.
<ron_o> it's just a bit more user friendly on some things.
<ron_o> but 'easier' always entails being less powerful.
<xor21> one thing that i don't like about linux, is how all the different distros have different package manegment
<ron_o> xor21, there are too many, yes.. but that's competition.
<ron_o> I don't mind that there were several before linux was popular, but I do mind people creating new ones, like puppy linux's .pup
<ron_o> Puppy is great except for that fact.
<Brains> I recently upgraded from Fiesty to Gutsy on an old laptop (P3-600 184MB) and have noticed a big drop in responsiveness.  Anybody got any hints on what to look at first?  It seems like pretty much anything that I launch takes up a lot of CPU, even just moving the mouse around causes Xorg to start chewing cycles and launching a terminal takes a while.
<ron_o> and Gentoo's port system is awesome (if you have a fast system to compile) but it's really picky about having a perfect 'tree' and such, which can cause headaches galore if you don't watch out.
<ron_o> Brains, you're going to have to run "top" or "htop" and see what's going on with your system.
<ron_o> run in a terminal and see what's eating up your CPU.
<Brains> ron_o:  First place I looked.  And as far as I can tell, everything seems to eat more CPU than I would have expected.  (Xorg is a big consumer but only when things are popping up on the screen.  Even top is taking ~12% on a quiet system.)
<ron_o> wow... I wouldn't know. That sux..
<ron_o> and Feisty was working pretty fast?
<ron_o> your system is pretty slow but not that slow.
<Brains> Yep, Feisty was very usable.
<ron_o> turn off all your panel applets (if you have them)...
<ron_o> damn, who know.
<ron_o> knows*
<Brains> The only one I had runnign was the cpugraph one...  And it snagged 80+% just to throw up the menu.  It is gone now but still behaving the same.
<ron_o> that's so weird.
<Brains> Yeah, this stuff is supposed to happen on my Gentoo box, but Xubuntu?  =:P
 * Brains has nearly matching laptops, his gentoo one is 50MHz faster and he usually keeps the extra memory in it.
<ron_o> with that computer you'd almost have to use fluxbox to really get it working fast, IMHO.
<Brains> Heh, My wife uses it and doesn't do much more than some surfing and watching some tivo streams.  I thought it a touch slow but she didn't mind.  (The extra memory in the gentoo one (also running xfce, BTW) makes for a decent difference in performance and I can always use the C2D upstairs for grunt work to display on the laptop.)
<ron_o> I wish I had a laptop, even one with your speed.
<ron_o> I'd put fluxbox on it..
<ron_o> there's even a fluxubuntu. :)
<ron_o> but it's worthless to use on my core2duo.
<ron_o> next, I've gotta get MythTV running.
<Brains> Heh, you can buy one of these off ebay for less than $50...  I think I saw one going for $20 a little while back.  (Batteries are shot, of course, and the batteries are usually priced at somewhere around $100...)
<ron_o> hehe, on the East Coast they were selling some old Apple laptops for $50 and there was a stampede to get to them.
<ron_o> people getting trampled and all. :)
<Brains> They aren't bad laptops by any means, I suppose.  Toshiba Portege 7200 series.
<ron_o> I'd like to get one because it'd be nice to go to the beach and work on some project there rather than in front of this monstrosity.
<Brains> Heh, this laptop wouldn't be good for that...  No life left in the battery and replacement batteries cost a couple multiples what the thing is worth.  'Course, lots of good deals on laptops these days...  sub-$500 for somethign that makes this look like a toy.
 * Brains isn't sure about the daylight visibility of LCDs though.  This one is unreadable in remotely decent sun.
<ron_o> I didn't think about that one.
<ron_o> but who cares. It'd be better than the old portable 'word processors'. Remember them?
<Brains> Heh, they were harder to steal...
 * Brains thinks he almost has the wife onboard with getting a new laptop sometime this year.  "Should feel like a quantum jump..."
<ron_o> hehe. :)
<ron_o> as long as it isn't on a Credit Card then by all means.
<Brains> Nah, this would be all or mostly cash.  It wouldn't be a large amount either.  Like I said, you can get a decent laptop for some pretty cheap prices.
<ron_o> it's incredible now what you can get for a few bucks.
<ron_o> this system was like $800-$1000 that I put together myself and it flies
<Brains> Was AppArmor added in Gutsy?
<ron_o> don't know what that is.
 * Brains lets Novell explain: "Novell? AppArmor is designed to provide easy-to-use application security for both servers and workstations. Novell AppArmor is an access control system that lets you specify per program which files the program may read, write, and execute. AppArmor secures applications by enforcing good application behavior without relying on attack signatures, so it can prevent attacks even if they are exploiting previou
<ron_o> sounds good, re: apparmor
<nanonyme> i think it might be, yes
<ron_o> for things like your browser, irc client and torrent app would be great.
<ron_o> but once they break in, I'm not sure if it can stop them.
<Brains> ron_o:  The idea isn't to stop them from breaking into an app, but from breaking *out* of the app.  In theory, you know what each app should be doing and can therefore forbid it from doing anything outside that scope.  SELinux does something along those lines too.
<ron_o> I don't know enough about security to know what it does actually. I just assumed that once they got on your system they were on your system.
<ron_o> but it sounds like a good policy. I'll look into it.
<Brains> It can be a lot of hassle which is why it is being rolled out in both cases for server-type apps first.  (at least, the last time I looked that was what the plan was.)
<ron_o> you mean hassle to deal with every program?
<ron_o> you wouold only use it for a few apps, if that's what you do, IMO.
<Brains> In theory, you'd specify the rules for every program possible to run (installed).  Next best would be every program you usually run.  The foot in the door plan is to do it for server apps 'cause they are easy to specify and are probably a good bet for the worst offenders, security wise.
<ron_o> anyone else having problems with sound? I would have thought they'd have this fixed. Don't know if it's because one app has ahold of my sound card or something, but I ain't getting it using flash.
<ron_o> and my master sound controller isn't working. I need to use the Center and LFE to control my left and right speakers, respectively.
<vrkhans> how we can see what process are running
<vrkhans> hello
<vrkhans> can any one tell me how can i see what process are running
<TheSheep> ps x
<TheSheep> or use system->system monitor
<vrkhans> i dont know there is something wrong with firefox , when i try to run it, it gives me an error that firefox is already running, but it is not responding what should i do
<vrkhans> to fix it
<vrkhans> i dont have any firefox window on
<TheSheep> vrkhans: find it in the list of running processes and terminate
<TheSheep> vrkhans: most likely some plugin coused it to hang
<vrkhans> it wont open at all, just got a msg that it is still running.
<Doogal> Hi, this is my first time in channel. I've installed xubuntu for the first time about a month or two back. The documentation said i might be able to get some good advice here?
<Doogal> apparantly its a quiet night though?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TheSheep> vrkhans: open the system monitor, find firefox on the task list and kill it
<Doogal> heh, fair enough. I'm looking for a text editor. Something completely lightweight and uncluttered. I miss having notepad from when i used Windows. Just something i can use as the equivalent of having a pad of scrap paper on my desk.
<TheSheep> Doogal: accessories->mousepad
<TheSheep> Doogal: but personally I use Zim for a scratchpad
<Doogal> TheSheep: Thanks. Is there anything about Zim that makes it even better than mousepad?
<TheSheep> Doogal: first of all, you don't need to hit 'save'
<TheSheep> Doogal: it's saved as soon as you type it
<Doogal> I've just googled it, got some information. Looks *very* good. Thanks for the recommend.
<TheSheep> Doogal: second, it has simple text formating using markup like ==heading== and *bold*
<Doogal> Okay, now i suppose i'll need advice on Installing Zim. Up till now i've only used the synaptic package manager, and installed programs that were already on the list provided.
<TheSheep> !info zim
<ubotu> zim (source: zim): a desktop wiki. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-1 (gutsy), package size 272 kB, installed size 976 kB
<TheSheep> Doogal: just enable the 'universe' repository
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Doogal> thanks
<LeAstrale> hi ppl
#xubuntu 2009-02-09
<TheSheep> sure
<pkodon> And obviously Wine under XCFE is lacking in this area, since the uninstallation process didn't delete the entries from the menu, and the installation process didn't put the icons associated with each program in a separate menu. Probably something to discuss on sigs with both groups.
<TheSheep> file a bug on wine :)
<pkodon> Regardless of the reasoning behind using Windows programs in Linux, if you install 15 programs, there shouldn't be 15 "Readme" files listed in the same menu, with no indication as to which program they go with. So, when I get some more info, I probably will file a bug report.
<G-Blunted> hey do you use this Synaptic to install kernel packages?
<pkodon> G-Blunted: What do you mean by "kernel" packages?
<G-Blunted> i wanna install new kernel version...
<G-Blunted> like..whats the easiest way
<pkodon> G-Blunted: Well, someone else here can probably confirm this, as I'm rather new to Linux, but I'd probably use a "sudo apt-get ..." command in a shell.
<pkodon> G-Blunted: I don't know exactly which set of switches or options you'd need to install a kernel, though.
<G-Blunted> ya there's all kinds of kernel-headers kernel-images and stuff...im wondering if this is the easy way or if this is how you go on to compile your own..cause i don't wanna compile one yet, i just want one of these generic ones
<pkodon> G-Blunted: Where are you getting the kernel from
<pkodon> ?
<TheSheep> !kernel | G-Blunted
<ubottu> G-Blunted: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<pkodon> Well, there you go, start there.
<G-Blunted> woot
<G-Blunted> i've chosen kernel-generic package to install...ill check the page make sure that's right
<G-Blunted> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<G-Blunted> well...installing kernel-generic package i think is what those instructions should say on that site...
<G-Blunted> it says to install linux-image-2.ver.sio.n  but i think it's more newbie to do kernel-generic...
 * G-Blunted is newbie :)
<G-Blunted> Hey what's your guys' favorite game you play?
<G-Blunted> thats on the package thingy
<pkodon> Question - would there be any problem with putting a command to mount a vfat drive in the startup files, if the drive isn't there all the time?
<pkodon> I have a little 6GB IDE drive that I swap between this machine and a Win98SE machine, and when it's not hooked up to this machine to manage files on it, I have a CD/RW drive hooked up in it's place.
<zoredache_> pkodon: you might be better off looking at setting up autofs..  With autofs you can configure it to simply mount if available when you try and switch into the directory you want it mounted at
<pkodon> zoredache_: Oh? I suppose there's a man page or something for that.
<pkodon> I've already got a directory set up as the mountpoint, so I hope it will mount it to that directory (if available).
<zoredache_> you would need to install the autofs package.  Then you would need to adjust a couple configuration files
<G-Blunted> What is the difference between things installed with Synaptic versus installed with the Add/Remove Programs??
<forces> G-Blunted, is the same
<forces> synaptic give more options
<G-Blunted> hmm
<G-Blunted> but
<G-Blunted> some of the stuff in synaptic doesn't show up in the add/remove programs huh?
<LCplPredator> hey all, got a question about x server and nvidia
<LCplPredator> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers on my computer. i know i downloaded the correct driver, but i have no idea how to "install" it to xubuntu. it's a .run file, and if i try to run it as nvidia says, it tells me that i have to shut down x server, but i'm not sure how to do that
<zoredache> logout and login again, reboot the system, press ctrl-alt-backspace (save everything first)
<durt> LCplPredator: You want to compile your own nvidia modules/
<durt> LCplPredator: You want to compile your own nvidia modules?
<TheSheep> LCplPredator: don't download the drivers, use the ones in the repositories that were prepared for xubuntu
<LCplPredator> I think all I have to do is try shutting down "X server" so that I can install graphics drivers.
<LCplPredator> Ok. Let me look around in the repositories for it...
<TheSheep> you can shut it down with alt+ctrl+backspace or with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<TheSheep> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> that's not it
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<durt> no need to shutdown/ Applications->System tools->Hardware Drivers
<TheSheep> LCplPredator: see Basic Installation Instructions there
<TheSheep> LCplPredator: you need the restricted repository enabled
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LCplPredator> i tried the hardware drivers part. doesn't work. i'll look in the repositories.
<LCplPredator> the repositories are no help. all i need to do is shut down x server. and /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesn't work. tried that too.
<TheSheep> LCplPredator: what it does then?
<LCplPredator> hang on, i think i'm onto something... the first time i tried it, everything crashed on me
<TheSheep> LCplPredator: that's not a crash, that's the X Server shutting down
<TheSheep> LCplPredator: X Server is the graphical environment
<LCplPredator> i couldn't enter any commands or anything
<TheSheep> you have to log in into the text console then
<TheSheep> you can siwtch to it with alt+ctrl+f1, f2, f3, etc. , alt+ctrl+f7 takes you back to X, if it's running
<LCplPredator> ok, well i just tried "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and it tells me that i'm stopping it, but it hasn't stopped
<TheSheep> do it from the text console
<TheSheep> how do you tell it hans't stopped?
<LCplPredator> because when i try to install the nvidia driver, it tells me that it hasn't died
<TheSheep> we can't support 3rd party scripts
<LCplPredator> i can live with that. i just need to know how to kill gdm and get a text only console running
<TheSheep> so you see the graphical environment when you do alt+ctrl+f7?
<LCplPredator> correct
<TheSheep> after doing that gdm stop and entering your password?
<LCplPredator> correct
<LCplPredator> HA! figured it out
<G-Blunted> so i started compiz with compiz --replace....how can i go back to xfce?
<LCplPredator> "sudo killall gdm"
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: xfwm4 --replace
<G-Blunted> oh ok
<G-Blunted> so intuative
<G-Blunted> what is hotkey for terminal window??
<LCplPredator> ctrl alt f7
<TheSheep> I don't think there is any by default, you have to set it up by yourself
<G-Blunted> what did CTRL ALT F7 do?
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: switches you to 7th virtual console, on which normally the X Server runs
<G-Blunted> xfwm4 --replace
<G-Blunted> whoops
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: you can get a command prompt with alt+f2
<G-Blunted> kind
<G-Blunted> a
<G-Blunted> that gives me Run box
<G-Blunted> ctrl alt f7 messed up my gui tho
<G-Blunted> i can't click on stuff really anymore
<G-Blunted> any tips on how can....reset it? ctrl alt backspace maybe?
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: that shouldn't happen, ctrol+alt+backspace will restart X, should help, but will kill all your running aps
<keres> is xubuntu more light weight than windows 2000?
<LCplPredator> oh god yeah
<LCplPredator> i'm running xubuntu on a computer with 933Mhz P3 cpu, and 384MB of ram
<LCplPredator> running just fine, a little slow, but that's to be expected
<TheSheep> it's not a free and light version of Windows though, it's different
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey, my friend did an upgrade a while back and he says XFce is all screwed up now. Shortcuts don't work, logout button doesn't work, menus changed, etc.
<Digital_Pioneer> What's up with that?
<Digital_Pioneer> I would've expected cleaner upgrades from the *buntu crowd... That's why I recommended it to him.
<keres> TheSheep: well, yeah. it's linux/gnu
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: he upgraded from which version to which?
<Digital_Pioneer> I assume it was just a normal update.
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: well, if he updated to the current alpha, it would explain a lot -- pretty large parts of it may not work at the moment
<Digital_Pioneer> I doubt it.
<Digital_Pioneer> He says he updated 11 or so things the day it blew out, about 5 the day before.
<TheSheep> can't really help you without more specific information
<TheSheep> maybe he could come here?
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah, I feel the same way... :P
<Digital_Pioneer> I'll try to get him on.
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: I have to go to sleep soon, so either someobody else helps him, or try in about 8 hours...
<Digital_Pioneer> OK.
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: Riddle me this: what is xfce's config directory? Perhaps deleting that will fix it (along with resetting his entire GUI, unfortunately)
<Digital_Pioneer> ~/.xfce?
<Odd-rationale> Digital_Pioneer: ~/.config/xfce4 iirc...
<Digital_Pioneer> Odd-rationale: OK, I'll give that a shot.
<TheSheep> you can also try just creating a new user
<Digital_Pioneer> lazz: This must be you. :P
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: Talk to lazz. :)
<TheSheep> lazz: you're there? :)
<lazz> yes I'm here
<TheSheep> great, maybe pick one thing that doesn't work and we will try to see why
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: He's shy... Hahah
<rhavenn> what's the proper way to request a package update? talk to the debian maintainer of said package, submit a "bug" report or submit your own package update?
<lazz> no I just really don't know what I should say since most of the problems I've been having are not there anymore
<TheSheep> rhavenn: I think you'd best ask that on #ubuntu-motu, that's the team that hanles most of the "universe" packages
<TheSheep> lazz: so the yare solved?
<TheSheep> they are solved?
<Digital_Pioneer> lazz: Ohh, you might have mentioned that earlier.... ;D
<lazz> TheSheep: For now.  the problems cycle in and out
<rhavenn> TheSheep: thanks
<lazz> every time I restart something is working right and something else isn't
<TheSheep> lazz: completely randomly?
 * Digital_Pioneer bets that unless it's taking cues from /dev/random, it's not really random. :D
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: /dev/random is not that random either
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: /dev/random is supposedly very random.
<lazz> TheSheep:  For the most part.  Sometimes my shortcuts don't work.  Sometimes I can't delete anything.  Sometimes the logout button doesn't work right it just shuts off my xfce panel.  Today I have a new problem of it telling me that I'm not in the sudoers file.
<TheSheep> lazz: if it comes and goes, then two possible reasons come to my mind: out of disk space in your home directory or hardware problems with hard disk drive corruption
<TheSheep> lazz: let's try the disk space first, what does 'df' say?
<TheSheep> lazz: in terminal
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: And I note that since /dev/random generates 'random' data from peripheral events, I would say it is extremely random.
<lazz> TheSheep:  Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<lazz> /dev/sda1             77695264  72506536   1241964  99% /
<lazz> tmpfs                   252960         0    252960   0% /lib/init/rw
<lazz> varrun                  252960       220    252740   1% /var/run
<lazz> varlock                 252960         0    252960   0% /var/lock
<lazz> udev                    252960      2836    250124   2% /dev
<lazz> tmpfs                   252960         0    252960   0% /dev/shm
<lazz> lrm                     252960      2000    250960   1% /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile
<lazz> overflow                  1024        12      1012   2% /tmp
<lazz> maybe you can understand that
<Digital_Pioneer> lazz: Ahh, best not to paste in here. Better to use http://www.rafb.net/paste or the like.
<Digital_Pioneer> Yup, partition's full.
<Digital_Pioneer> Wait, no...
<Bensawsome> hey is there a xubuntu for powerpc procesors?
<Digital_Pioneer> Well, yeah... I think so.
<TheSheep> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Digital_Pioneer> Stupid big numbers... LOL
<Bensawsome> .... lol i fail XD
<Bensawsome> thanks TheSheep :/
<Digital_Pioneer> lazz: df -h | head -n2
<Digital_Pioneer> :P
<Digital_Pioneer> lazz: You can paste that in here.
<TheSheep> lazz: the /tmp directory is very small
<TheSheep> the pratition mounted as /tmp, I mean
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: I'm more concerned with the 99% full /
<TheSheep> partition*
<lazz> Digital Pioneer:  Yeah I have one GB left
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: that's available, not full
<lazz> Digital Pioneer:  But why should that mess all of my stuff up
<G-Blunted> Hey where do you setup your startup apps??
<G-Blunted> i can't find it...thought i saw a place tho
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: settings->setting manager->autostarted applications
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: Is it? I can't tell, it's not lined up... :P
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: and system->services
<G-Blunted> thanks thats it :)
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: no, wait, you're right
<TheSheep> lazz: try this: sudo apt-get clean
<TheSheep> this should delete the files it downloaded for upgrade
<TheSheep> that are no longer needed
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: OK, I was thinking those matched up with Use%... :P
<G-Blunted> is there like a taskmanager or something you can use to see what is currently running (and maybe turn it off)?
<TheSheep> try df again after this, and paste the line with /dev/sda1 again
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: system->system monitor
 * Digital_Pioneer likes Filelight (KDE app) -- good for figuring out what's using disk space.
<G-Blunted> thx
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: I like baobab better
<lazz> TheSheep:  /dev/sda1             77695264  72286936   1461564  99%
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: Don't know it, doesn't appear in my repos either...
<TheSheep> lazz: what does 'sudo apt-get -a install' say? Just paste the last (or the relevant) line
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: it's in gnome-utils package
<Digital_Pioneer> Bleh, GNOME.
<lazz> TheSheep:  It says "E: Command line option 'a' [from -a] is not known."
<Digital_Pioneer> Was that supposed to be -f?
<TheSheep> lazz: you are right, sorry, try 'sudo apt-get install' without the -a
<TheSheep> Digital_Pioneer: -a was for dpkg, I confused them
<Digital_Pioneer> Ohh.
<lazz> TheSheep: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TheSheep> ok, looks like the update did finish
<TheSheep> let's look for hardware errors
<lazz> I've got to go is this going to take a long time?
<TheSheep> do 'dmesg | less', scroll to bottom and see if there is anything suspicious
<TheSheep> no, I have to go to sleep too
<TheSheep> if we won't find anythign obvious with this, I guess we will have to call it a day for now
<lazz> what would be considered suspicious?
<Digital_Pioneer> TheSheep: dmesg | less?  That will take a while. :P
<TheSheep> lazz: any 'disk error' messages
<TheSheep> or actually anything with 'error', 'failure', or 'catastrophy' in it :)
<Digital_Pioneer> lazz: You can search it by hitting / and entering the search term.
<lazz> TheSheep:  there's only one.  It says  usb 1-2: device not accepting address 3, error -71
<TheSheep> lazz: I had something like that once, turned out to be a bad cable for my scanner, shouldn't affect the rest of the system though
<lazz> well I give up.  Thanks for helping.
<gbleezy> so...
<TheSheep> no problem, don't hesitate to come again if any of the trouble comes back
<TheSheep> we can nail it down then
<gbleezy> my computer randomly turns itself off all the way....just random total shutdown...where could i find logs on this?
<TheSheep> gbleezy: in /var/log/, all teh files with .0 or .1 in them are from the previous runs
<gbleezy> thx
<TheSheep> gbleezy: I would check memory with memtest from teh livecd, and whether your cpu is not overheating
<gbleezy> yea how do i check my heat?
<gbleezy> i wanna rule that out...
<gbleezy> even though i sort of have ruled that out now that i got this fan station undernieth it
<gbleezy> and i ran the memtest...
<gbleezy> it came back with lots of errors
<TheSheep> gbleezy: I think there was a panel applet that shows you the temperature
<TheSheep> gbleezy: ah, errors in memtest --> broken memory
<gbleezy> a panel applet...thats like...a package to install?
<gbleezy> ya broken memory.....could be reason for completly random shutdowns...any way to confirm this is the cause?
<TheSheep> gbleezy: it's one of those icons on your panel, but I think it's not installed by default
<TheSheep> let me check
<TheSheep> gbleezy: memtests giving errors confirms it
<TheSheep> gbleezy: show the errors to the staff where you bought the ram, and they will replace it without asking
<TheSheep> unless it's really old
<gbleezy> ya its a really old Dell :(
<gbleezy> do you think you could upgrade waranty and get them to replace it? :)
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> but old ram should be pretty cheap
<gbleezy> ya but its in my laptop
<gbleezy> i havn't even thought about opening this thing up...do people even do that?
<TheSheep> after warranty expires, sure, why not
<TheSheep> it's not rocket surgery
<TheSheep> as long as you don't scratch anything with a screwdriver...
<TheSheep> oh, make sure to unplug power and remove battery before you open it
<gbleezy> hmm
<gbleezy> TheSheep, ever figure out what that heat monitoring thing is?
<gray> anyone have any idea how to connect two ubuntu computers via crossover cable for file transfer?
<zoredache> connecting them isn't hard.  you may need to statically assign ip addresses
<gray> will this mess up wireless?
<zoredache> well not if you just change it temporarily...
<gray> okay cool
<gray> i got the two eth connections set upo
<gray> *up
<gray> how do i connect to the server?
<gbleezy> you know that is a very good question :)
<G-Blunted> gray:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-315962.html
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: xfce4-sensors-plugin, sorry
<TheSheep> forgot about you :)
<G-Blunted> its chill :)
<G-Blunted> where can i find log file for Synaptic installs??
<G-Blunted> it's bugging out and i wanna put the error in pastebin
<G-Blunted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115866/
<G-Blunted> anyone know the difference between an Internet Object Cache (WWW Cache) and a Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP Cache)??
<Reno`> in first question, synaptics logs may be in /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<G-Blunted> ya
<G-Blunted> that is what i put in the pastebin
<G-Blunted> is what i found in dpkg.log
<G-Blunted> wasn't exactly the same as output i saw in the program's window...but same issue
<Reno`> hmm  in /usr/root/.synaptic/log some logs
<Reno`>  sorry /root/ :)
<G-Blunted> why cant i 'ls' in /root?
<G-Blunted> and how do i get in there? :p
<Reno`> use sudo
<Reno`> or su
<G-Blunted> what password is for su?
<G-Blunted> sudo takes my password....su rejects it
<forces> su doesn't have a password
<Reno`> you can sudo passwd, but i make it because i work in debian, in ubuntu you can use only sudo
<G-Bleezy> hmm
<G-Bleezy> when i type su it asks for pword
<Reno`> ouch my type sudo -s -H and you root
<G-Bleezy> this is G-Blunted btw...my laptop just shut itself off randomly....i think it's the bad memory
<chosig> i'm trying jaunty on one of my machines, but there's seem to be a problem with xfce4-settings, it won't install
<chosig> aah... the swedish mirror is borked, atleast not updated
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I upgrade from 7.10 into 8.10 ?
<drcode> my xubuntu?
<knome> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I have xubuntu ?
<knome> yes, the same instrcutions apply to xubuntu.
<drcode> thanx
<knome> xubuntu is basically just ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome and a bit differente set of applications.
<mjartti> hi
<mjartti> anyone knows how well xubuntu 8.10 will run on 650mhz&128mb?
<durt>  650mhz is ok but 128mb is way to low
<mjartti> thats what i thought. im now running 6.06 with my old laptop and that runs good enought but i got some hardware that is hard to get work with 6.06
<durt> 6.06 is not supported anymore, no security updates
<mjartti> its still better than w98/w2k =)
<durt> what HW?
<durt> but supported buntus are even better
<mjartti> some pcmciacard and zd1102 wlan dongle
<durt> might want to try U-lite, but it's not associated with ubuntu or xubuntu
<mjartti> never heard abt that one
<mjartti> whow thats small one
<durt> based on 8.04, with lxde instead of xfce and some other different stuff to get even lighter than xubuntu
<mjartti> got it allready...
<durt> got it running on an old lappy with P2 and 96megs
<mjartti> ill give it a try.
<durt> if I were you I'd invest in more mem, 650mhz in a lappy still pretty usefulo
<knome> true, memory is not even expensive
<knome> but might be hard to find
<knome> or the laptop might not support more :P
<knome> anyway, have to go for my studies
<knome> see you.
<mjartti> btw. does u-lite use libata?
<durt> no clue, let me check if it's installed, two secs
<durt> sorry, does not seem available in the 8.04 repo, is there a replacement?
<mjartti> thats cool. my old laptop doesnt coop with libata
<mjartti> thx man!
<durt> did a little google and got libata replaced with ide libs, 'nother reason to upgrade to an 8.04/8.10 version
<G-Blunted> anyone know the difference between an Internet Object Cache (WWW Cache) and a Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP Cache)??
<G-Blunted> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<G-Blunted> !squid3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid3
<xenocide21> xfce ftw :)
<Reno`> оО
<xenocide21> nevada!
<xenocide21> :P
<Reno`> nevada too ftw ?
<xenocide21> :P
<xenocide21> colorado ftw :)
<Reno`> Colorado beetle ftw :D
<xenocide21> O.o
<G-Blunted> I wanna enable people to connect to my Xubuntu box and do some anonymous web browsing...is this possible?
<knome> G-Blunted, you mean you want to set up a proxy server?
<G-Blunted> ya but what kind?
<G-Blunted> there's so many ways to configure squid and stuff....i don't know which direction i need for the most simple just...proxying...
<knome> maybe search ubuntuforums.org
<G-Blunted> ya i just been searchin google
<knome> G-Blunted, suppose the easiest way would be just following a tutorial/howto
<G-Blunted> everyone wants to use squid for a caching accelerator...i don't really need or want that..
<G-Blunted> i'm thinkin i could have setup apache/php by now and just made some redirect site in php :p
<knome> a-ha..
<G-Blunted> that would give me the ip of this box right?
<knome> huh?
<G-Blunted> n/m :)
<G-Blunted> well i just realized it's pretty hopeless to try to open ports and use daemons when im on someone else's wireless router
<knome> true...
<G-Blunted> hey i've got this plugin in my panel that i can't Remove(-)...any tips?
<G-Blunted> it doesn't respond to any kind of clicking
<G-Blunted> anyone know if i can print to a printer on another computer not through LAN but through the internet??
<G-Blunted> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<G-Blunted> any of you play any of these linux games?
<cody-somerville> I play linux games.
<G-Blunted> any multiplayer online ones?
<cody-somerville> Yup
<G-Blunted> like...
<cody-somerville> Netrek, Gate88, BZFlag, Quake 3, etc. etc.
<akis> i am running xubuntu xfce. can i install deb packages? how?
<jarnos> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<akis> i am running xubuntu xfce. can i install deb packages? how?
<Reno`> dpkg -i packet.deb
<akis> thnks
<ish2> anyone really good at html? like CRAZY html?
<ish2> PLEASE pm me, if you're active, i just need like one line of code debugged
<tich> does anyone know the best way (or any way really) to create a keybinding for an app?
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all
<G-Blunted> hey who wants to play a game of Open Arena??
<Reno`> quake its not dead &)
<G-Blunted> not if you play me right now!
<Reno`> heh, i played in q3 mmm 6 or 7 years ago :)
<G-Blunted> well
<G-Blunted> this is OPEN ARENA
<G-Blunted> load it up lets go
<G-Blunted> ima frag the shit outta you :p
<G-Blunted> str8 pwnage
<Reno`> sorry I'm worked now :D
<Reno`> work*
<Reno`> which package for opern arena
<G-Blunted> uhh
<G-Blunted> it's called Open Arena
<G-Blunted> :p
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: --> #xubuntu-offtopic
<G-Blunted> h8rs! :p
<temp39> Hi.
<temp39> When the installer on live CD reaches the partitioner, there are no partitions
<temp39> all the buttons are gray
<temp39> and there is a strange white box in the middle of the window
<temp39> i tried logging out and back in, no help.
<charlie-tca> Which livecd?
<temp39> 8.10
<temp39> xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Did you check manual partitioning?
<charlie-tca> Is this a new hard drive or does it already have something on it?
<temp39> has lots on it
<temp39> and it didnt even ask about manual partitioning
<temp39> just goes to the editor and sorta... stays there with not much to do
<charlie-tca> The center is a white box and below it should be several lines of text
<temp39> At the top of the window is in bold Prepare partitions, with a horizontal rule under that, then the weird box (wide rectangle) then under that is the where the partitions usually are, under that the buttons (new partition etc) then under that Quit Back and Forward
<temp39> I had a look around with the partition editor manually before i ran install, that might have something to do with it?
<charlie-tca> Sure does. That image won't allow you to partition if the partitions have been mounted. you have to quit the install,
<charlie-tca> make sure nothing is mounted, then restart the installation.
<temp39> Yay! Thank you! It would be cool if it said something like "Please finish what you are doing and push this button to unmount everything" instead of the buggy, empty editor :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, we agree. I believe there is a bug filed about that.
<ish2> finally worked my way through that problem
<ish2> you can all relax now
<ish2> i wuv xubuntu, and do all ubuntu have web-server running automatically?
<charlie-tca> no
<ish2> did xubuntu? or did i accidentally turn that on?
<charlie-tca> You have to install a web-server if you want one
<ish2> wow, don't remember that at all, i guess i was watching my own back
<charlie-tca> It would have been an application you installed
<ish2> apparently apache2
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that never comes pre-installed in Xubuntu
<Myrtti> it usually never comes preinstalled with any Linuxes nowadays
<zoredache> of course it could have been pulled in as a dependancy when you installed something else that isn't included by default
<ish2> yeah, i was installing a lot, i got the space, so wry not?
<zoredache> feel free to install anything you like.  That is what it is there for.  Do keep in mind that running servers may make you more vulnerable to network-based attacks, particularly if your system has a public ip address
<ish2> i wish there were a greater set of repositories
<ish2> i installed a firewall, forget the name at the moment, i've had a crazy code day going
<ish2> are there repositories that aren't necessarily sanctioned by ubuntu? and ise gots to hunt them down?
<ish2> do i get quicker responses when i don't talk like a retard?
<Myrtti> yes
<cody-somerville> lol
<durt> ish2: only use repos you trust
<charlie-tca> Yes, there are many out there. You already have main, restricted, universe, multiverse, medibuntu, right?
<taw> ish2, what programs you need which aren't in ubuntu repos?
<taw> there is also that 'partner' repo
<ish2> i don't see medibuntu
<charlie-tca> That is where most of the restricted codecs and stuff come from, but it is not ubuntu's
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<charlie-tca> ish2: this gives some information on repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<ish2> hmm, i was able to get vlan, so maybe i do have it, might just not be listed where i'm looking
<ish2> i like apt-get, lets me see what's going on without wrapping it in a pretty, useless shell
<charlie-tca> It should be listed in the sources tab of 'Software Sources'
<ish2> if it wasn't there before, it's in now, thanks
<charlie-tca> np. It is worth reading the wiki pages on repositories, if you need to add more
<ish2> sometimes, it's just fun to lure friends next to my bluetooth programs, try to cp their contacts
<ish2> no one uses my proxies anymore :(
<ish2> i like how tor setup so quickly though, tork was a POS and i had to turn it off, idk what was going on with that
<ish2> maybe it wasn't running in super user mode, cause it wasn't able to do a darn thing
<ish2> just crying all the time, wa wah, can't access this or that
<ish2> anyone have experience is bbs style games? the kind you need a special client to play?
<G-Bleezy> you mean like muds?
<G-Bleezy> muds/mushes/muxes/moos
<zoredache> I still login to a telnet-bbs and play LORD every once in a while... why?
<ish2> yeah, i gotta go, drama situation, gotta pick someone up, but exactly what i mean
 * nikolam sleepy
<knome> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<knome> !codes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codes
<knome> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ish2> !soup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soup
<ish2> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ish2> !chess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chess
<ish2> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ish2> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<xenocide21__> anyone know if its possible to install sorcery as the package manager for xubuntu?
<jarnos> Can resolution used by gdm login window changed in gdm preferences?
<jarnos> Applications > Quit: Unable to quit session, xfce4-session not detected. Still "ps aux" proves it is running.
<TheSheep> it doesn't say it's not running, just that it's not detected
<jarnos> TheSheep: why not detected?
<jarnos> I want to save current session and quit.
<TheSheep> jarnos: I don't know, maybe the panel crashed and was restarted, and because it wasn't started by the session it knows nothing about it?
<zoredache> I remeber finding a tool somewhere in the past that I could use to download the source of a package by just providing the url to the package dsc.  Can someone remind me what it was?
<G-Blunted> apt-get
<TheSheep> zoredache: you can download source packages from packages.ubuntu.com too
<zoredache> apt-get isn't what I want... I want to get the source package from a different repository without having to setup the repos for apt
<jarnos> TheSheep: you can test it by killing panel and restarting it. Do you see normal quit dialog then?
<G-Blunted> Applications -> System -> Software Sources
<G-Blunted> is that what you want?
<zoredache> TheSheep: I know... I jsut rember finding a tool somewhere sounce that would download the source, diff, and extract it all in a single step given only the url for the dsc.
<TheSheep> jarnos: sorry, but I have some aaplications with important work opened right now, so I really don't feel like testing at the moment
<jarnos> Can you launch the logout dialog from command line? I don't remember the command.
<G-Blunted> logout
<TheSheep> jarnos: xfce4-session with some parameter
<zoredache> G-Blunted: not really, I don't want to setup with, since the package I want is from debian, and I am not in the mood to deal with all the pinning stuff
<charlie-tca> jarnos: sudo shutdown -P now  shuts down the system
<TheSheep> jarnos: or xfce4-session-logout
<G-Blunted> zoredache, apt-get will accept a url for a source package
<G-Blunted> and it will download and install
<jarnos> charlie-tca: but does not save session.
<charlie-tca> True, but I never save a broken session anyway
<G-Blunted> whats that mean won't 'save session'?
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: xfce can save your running applications when you log out, and restore them when you log in
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: but only the apps that support it
<TheSheep> G-Blunted: mostly terminal, firefox, etc.
<TheSheep> thunar too
<zoredache> G-Blunted: apt-get doesn't seem to accept a source... when I do ' apt-get source http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/t/tsclient/tsclient_0.150-1.dsc'
<zoredache> I get an error...
<G-Blunted> ok maybe i was wrong actually...misread the man page i guess :p
<zoredache> no worries, I guess I just have to download the files i want manually
<G-Blunted> i think if you do:   wget http://url/to/pkg  that is pretty easy way to download
<G-Blunted> and install
<G-Blunted> wget http://url/to/pkg | dpkg ./wherever/that/file/landed/     <---maybe that can do it in one line
<G-Blunted> or whatever you install with
<G-Blunted> i actually have no idea :p
<G-Blunted> man sessions are annoying
<G-Blunted> every time i startup it always starts up add/remove programs, pidgeon, and something else....even though they weren't open when my computer shut down....is that some sessions thing? Cause the apps that start aren't even in the Startup Programs list...
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: That sounds like a saved session
<G-Blunted> sweet, where can i look at saved/default sessions and change them?
<charlie-tca> ~/.cache/saved_sessions is where they are stored. Just delete it
<G-Blunted> i got "Launch Gnome Services on Startup" checked....do you guys think it's okay to uncheck that?
<charlie-tca> Not sure
<rocko> no G-Blunted it will blow up your machine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<G-Blunted> oh well i better leave that checked....
<rocko> I was joking
<rocko> well I think xubuntu comes with gnome services so that it was it is checked
<G-Blunted> it says 'vital' system thingies are started up...but im thinkin it's considering pidgeon and add/remove applications vital?
<zoredache> it probably won't irresabily break anything
<charlie-tca> I don't have them starting here
<charlie-tca> I do start firefox, claws-mail, terminal, and Thunar, though
<G-Blunted> cause you saved it that way?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> That is my saved session
<G-Blunted> any way you can see what applications are started in a particular session?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I only know to save the session to keep them starting, or uncheck it and delete saved sessions to make it not start them
<charlie-tca> I'm really just a user...
<G-Blunted> oh come on charlie-tca! we must strive to be more!!
<charlie-tca> I'm working on it everyday.
<G-Blunted> me too
<charlie-tca> If you get to know too much, people want answers from you, don't they?
<G-Blunted> im just chillin around tryin to help people with questions....lots of basic questions get asked, i should know the answers to em...so i try to look 'em up and know 'em :p
<G-Blunted> should be easy to answer everyone's question tho
<charlie-tca> That's what I do, besides QA, testing and bug triage
<G-Blunted> that's when you're 31337
<G-Blunted> ooo that's chill
<G-Blunted> you're involved! :P
<charlie-tca> I'm just a user...
<G-Blunted> lol...we must strive to be more!
<charlie-tca> I keep hoping to learn how to answer questions
<G-Blunted> well
<G-Blunted> i just got scolded for helping people
<G-Blunted> damn..
<charlie-tca> I get that about daily
<charlie-tca> I'm on 8 mailing lists plus 12 channels here
<G-Blunted> man that's messed up...you should just be able to try and help people....
<G-Blunted> daaaamn
<G-Blunted> i just got on one mailing list just for fun...i don't remember what one...
<G-Blunted> but im excited to get mail...i don't get any really :p
<charlie-tca> I help on ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com and xubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com ; which are the user mailing lists for technical help
<G-Blunted> thats pretty sweet
<G-Blunted> so you just get a bunch of technical questions in emails every day and you just reply to the person?
<G-Blunted> howcome you don't troll the forums?
<charlie-tca> lets me think I might be helping sometimes
<G-Blunted> 'troll' as in like...not that bad kind... :p
<cody-somerville> :)
<charlie-tca> I don't like the format. It takes too long to find things when I have to scroll through too much
<charlie-tca>  Yes to the bunch of tech questions
<G-Blunted> thats chill
<charlie-tca> You just go here to sign up for mailing lists. https://lists.ubuntu.com/ , but be prepared for a lot of email.
<charlie-tca> We can always use help with testing and bug triage, too
<G-Blunted> where is xorg.conf located??
<charlie-tca> /etc/X11/
<diginux> quick question, just upgraded to jaunty, ping can resolve ips, but ssh and firfox cannot, any suggestions?
<zoredache> diginux: wow, that sounds unusual.  can you resolve names using the host command?
<diginux> zoredache: yup
<zoredache> and you are able to ssh by ip?
<diginux> zoredache: i kind of remember something like this happening in gentoo once a long time ago, and i had to edit /etc/nssswitch.conf, but that file looks fine on here
<diginux> zoredache: yeah, can ssh
<diginux> by ip
<diginux> can also telnet to port 80 by ip
<diginux> so network seems fine except dns
<zoredache> can you telnet by name?
<diginux> nope, cannot resolve
<zoredache> hrm... in the file /etc/nsswitch.conf what is on the line that starts with 'hosts: '?
<diginux> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<zoredache> hrm... I would be tempted to change that to simply be 'hosts: files dns'
<zoredache> unless you actually need/want bonjure to work
<diginux> already tried that, didnt work either
<diginux> and i dont care about bonjure, i use xubuntu
<diginux> isnt bonjure a gnome thing?
<diginux> nm, i take that back, either way, i dont care about it
<zoredache> not really, it started off as an Apple OSX thing to make devices on local networks be able to communicate together easier without needing a local dns server
<diginux> any other ideas?
<diginux> i read something about maybe avahi could be to blame
<diginux> is there an alternative to avahi?
<zoredache> diginux: just remove avahi... you don't really need it, if you don't need local mdns aka bonjure
<diginux> one thing i do note is i think network manager may not be working
<diginux> my network icon has a red circle with x on it
<diginux> but ifconfig shows its up
<charlie-tca> diginux: that's pretty much normal. can you ping www.google.com?
<diginux> it didnt have red square with X before i upgraded to jaunty
<diginux> and yes, i can ping google
<diginux> cant remove avahi, it is needed for banshee, kile, klfickr, etc.
<charlie-tca> If you can ping google using that address, it's still working even with the red x
<diginux> charlie-tca: so network manager is working, or something else is doing it?
<charlie-tca> network manager should be working
<diginux> so why would that X be there on it
<diginux> if i open up the network manager, it doesnt list any devices under wired
<charlie-tca> Mostly it is used by wireless networks
<diginux> well either way, the network is working, just saying thats another odd thing happening, i just want my dns to work so i can be on my way :)
<charlie-tca> Now I give you back to zoredache . He knows more than me
<diginux> zoredache: help!
<diginux> im going to try dhcp really quick just to see if that works
<diginux> nope, that didn't help
<charlie-tca> diginux: are you you using static IP
<diginux> charlie-tca: i was, i switched to dhcp quickly to see if that would help, it did not
<diginux> would rebooting in a recovery mode with netroot help me determine anything?
<charlie-tca> Okay, using static ip, you may have to add the DNS to /etc/resolv.conf yourself
<diginux> its in there
<diginux> like i said pinging a hostname works
<diginux> and this all worked before i upgraded to jaunty today
<xenocide21> how do i screenshot the desktop?
<xenocide21> >.>
<charlie-tca> xenocide21: add screenshot to the panel, and then click it
<diginux> xenocide21: import -window root -display servername:0 screenshot.png
<diginux> xenocide21: dont even need the -display i guess
<diginux> just import -window root screenshot.png
<zoredache> diginux: you could try rebooting into recovery mode and seeing if you can ssh...
<diginux> ok, so booting into recovery mode didnt change anything either
<diginux> zoredache: didnt help :(
<diginux> this is crazy
<charlie-tca> You did the upgrade from 8.10?
<FactTech> Anyone know of any known issues with Network Manager in Xubuntu? I'm getting some strange behavior -- most importantly, the "shared to other computers" setting is not working.
<FactTech> When I set the interface to use that setting, it is not initialized -- ifconfig shows no IP4 address is assigned.
<G-Blunted> man if you were a Grub expert you could help so many people...
<zoredache> G-Blunted: perhaps... the tricky part is that person you would be trying to help isn't an expert,  It is a challenge to get them to tell you how their system is partitioned, and what they want to accomplish
<zoredache> Grub itself really isn't all that tricky
<G-Blunted> ya good call
<G-Blunted> altho...i think many people know how their drive is partitioned and stuff....they just don't know what the  root (hd0,0) lines should look like :p
<charlie-tca> A lot of questions would not even be asked if people would just look for an answer in the help wiki
<G-Blunted> i noticed there's a "pretty colors" section in the menu.lst.....how you turn those on?
<G-Blunted> charlie-tca, that is very true...or use google...
<charlie-tca> Remove the # in front of it
<G-Blunted> google comes up with so many good [ubuntu] topics from the forums
<G-Blunted> charlie-tca, the line is like:  color   red/green  grey/blue
<G-Blunted> just leave it as it is or choose a color?
<charlie-tca> I never say red/green before. mine is always cyan/blue white/blue
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: I think the colors are frame/background text/background
<G-Blunted> oh ok
<G-Blunted> ya i just made up those colors  :p
<G-Blunted> got the text background right tho
<charlie-tca> Ah-ha, so if you can't read it, you know why
<dimsum> hello hello
<charlie-tca> hello, dimsum
<dimsum> new xubuntu user here, just install one last night
<charlie-tca> Welcome to Xubuntu.
<dimsum> im using xchat on xubuntu right now :-D
<charlie-tca> Which version?
<dimsum> it's really nice. i really liked it
<dimsum> 8.10
<dimsum> latest one i presume.
<dimsum> so what's next?
<charlie-tca> Great. It is the latest stable version. I am running the development version, 9.04
<charlie-tca> Going to Jaunty Jackalope 9.04
<dimsum> wow.
<charlie-tca> It should be released in April
<dimsum> i mean, after i installed xubuntu what's next ?
<charlie-tca> Use it and enjoy it
<dimsum> any recommendation? like installing this program or anything..
<dimsum> i have something bugging me charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> What is it?
<dimsum> whenever i hit backspace for too long, the pc seems to make this "beep" sound
<dimsum> it's very annoying..
<charlie-tca> That is usually because it got to the beginning and you kept pushing it
<dimsum> yes but the beep sound how do i remove it ?
<charlie-tca> Anybody know how to remove the system beeps?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, dimsum. I can't remember.
<dimsum> it's okay..
#xubuntu 2009-02-10
<charlie-tca> Let me see if I have an 8.10 I can look in
<dimsum> thx, charlie
<charlie-tca> In Gnome it is in system sounds
<charlie-tca> no problem, I keep several versions on hard drives
<zoredache> is it just the terminal you are wanting to de-beep?  put "set bell-style visible" in your ~/.bashrc
<dimsum> no it's in every textbox
<G-Blunted> hmm
<dimsum> wait a minute, i haven't heard any sounds besides this beep
<zoredache> ah, well, you still may want that change in your bashrc so that you get a visual alert
<G-Blunted> what kinds of things are good to do to your Xubuntu install to make it 1337?? :p
<charlie-tca> What is a 1337?
<G-Blunted> dude...
<G-Blunted> ...you don't know what 31337 is?
<zoredache> charlie-tca: are you serioous?  it is noob speak for elite
<charlie-tca> I don't know these things
<G-Blunted> well...
<G-Blunted> 31337 = really cool
<charlie-tca> I never most of the shortcut speak
<G-Blunted> or like...really good i guess?
<G-Blunted> 31337 == ELEET == Elite :)
<charlie-tca> s/never most/never learned most/
<G-Blunted> 3E...wow those are totally backwards...i never realized that
<zoredache> ah, well then I was wondering if you where asking for a definition or philosophical discussion
<G-Blunted> haha
<charlie-tca> yeah, definition
<charlie-tca> oh-oh, cody-somerville just went away...
<G-Blunted> get out...
<charlie-tca> he's our develment leader, and upgrading to Jaunty today
<G-Blunted> what is Jaunty?
<charlie-tca> s/develment/development
<zoredache> the name of the upcoming version
<charlie-tca> Jaunty is the next version of Xubuntu to be released
<G-Blunted> ooOOOoo
 * charlie-tca must be tired, getting slow and can't spell
<G-Blunted> who's 'our' ?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu
<G-Blunted> oh
<dimsum> i just realized. i don't have any sound..
<charlie-tca> Oh, good. That should be normal with 8.10
<G-Blunted> so...what do you mean he's upgrading to Jaunty today?
<zoredache> he is upgrading one of his workstations, to the alpha versions
<charlie-tca> He's going to run the development version to help him get it ready
<dimsum> charlie, how do you check the name of your soundcard ?
<G-Blunted> ahh
<dimsum> i can't remember mine
<charlie-tca> lspci
<charlie-tca> The card drivers are probably loaded, you need to turn it on in
<G-Blunted> the L's in XChat look really weird
<G-Blunted> lllll
<charlie-tca> alsa-mixer?
<dimsum> okay i don't see any soundcard at all..
<dimsum> but i'm sure it's there haha
<lcafiero> Hi there. Is anyone on the channel that has taken part in the CD Distribution discussion on the mailing list?
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: You are using monospaced font
<charlie-tca> lcafiero: I have been following it
<G-Blunted> is that bad?
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: no, it just has letters designed to be easy to tell what they are
<lcafiero> charlie-tca: Okay.
<charlie-tca> lI1; note the differences
<dimsum> charlie, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<lcafiero> charlie-tca: Do you think it's okay to continue on the mailing list, since it seems to be a developer list?
<dimsum> wha???
<charlie-tca> Yes, I think that is the best place for it
<G-Blunted> hmm
<G-Blunted> well that sound like a good thing...
<lcafiero> okay, thanks.
<G-Blunted> i hate getting  I l and 1 mixed up
<charlie-tca> lcafiero: If it were in off-topics or users support, the devels won't know what is happening there
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: Many fonts make them look the same
<G-Blunted> but you're right...this one doesn't :)
<charlie-tca> Monospaced makes it different
<G-Blunted> that is good...i like it :)
<G-Blunted> no more trickery
<charlie-tca> It's easy to use when you are looking at the screen a lot
<G-Blunted> |l1i  <--oh what character did i really put there?
<G-Blunted> i hate that
<charlie-tca> Looks like the pipe, small ell, number 1, little i.
<G-Blunted> yup!
<G-Blunted> you must be using a monospaced font
<charlie-tca> I use the DejaVu Monospace
<G-Blunted> what is that?
<G-Blunted> !dejavu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dejavu
<charlie-tca> I use the DejaVu fonts for almost everything. It is one of the font styles
<charlie-tca> Almost the same as the defaults
<G-Blunted> hmm..how can i try those?
<lcafiero> charlie-tca: got it.
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: click on Settings, Preferences, Text box. Browse the fonts choices
<G-Blunted> okay
<charlie-tca> dimsum: You don't have an audio or multimedia card in lspci?
<cell> hi there
<dimsum> nope
<dimsum> what to do? what to do?
<charlie-tca> hi, cell
<dimsum> is there anyway to check what soundcard is really plugged in?
<dimsum> so then maybe i can download and install the drivers
<charlie-tca> Try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<charlie-tca> Under Old Sound Cards
<dimsum> last time i remember this is soundblaster awe 64
<dimsum> yes, this is old skool stuff haha
<charlie-tca> Yeah, the awe64 doesn't detect
<dimsum> aww crap. so what now ?
<charlie-tca> Still running an ISA card
<cell> when i set up xubuntu in "virtual box" it runs good. but after reset xubunu run not frum virtual disk in "virtual box" can any body help me  on this subject
<charlie-tca> dimsum: the wiki page...
<dimsum> what ISA btw? it's not PCI ?
<charlie-tca> Mine is ISA, which came out first, then PCI, then PCIE
<charlie-tca> Well, AGP, then PCIE
<charlie-tca> cell: Are you running virtualbox in linux?
<dimsum> if you look at it, is there any difference between PCI and ISA ?
<cell> charlie-tca, no virtual box isrunning on windows xp
<dimsum> i know AGP had a slightly bigger port.
<charlie-tca> dimsum: yes, ISA connector edge has contacts about 1/8" wide, PCI has contacts about 1/32" wide. They are very noticeable
<dimsum> charlie: good god, you remember the dimensions?
<charlie-tca> PCI contacts are about the thickness of the tip of the ball-point pen
<charlie-tca> No, I'm guessing.
<charlie-tca> It's just so visible when you see them
<charlie-tca> cell: are you getting any error messages?
<cell> it is so suprisig.. i have gat no error.
<charlie-tca> dimsum: when you set all the cards side-by-side, you can tell each one by the contacts
<cell> but same i can run wn98 on virtual box
<cell> same way
<dimsum> yes, i remember.
<charlie-tca> cell: so win98 works, but xubuntu can't find the hard drive?
<dimsum> charlie: is there anyway to be sure that my soundcard is really awe64 ?
<dimsum> charlie: like a hardware detection or something ?
<cell> then can we not run xubuntu in virtually?
<charlie-tca> It would say it right on the card. But it probably is.
<charlie-tca> cell: yes, I do it all the time. but if it tells you it can't find the hard drive, perhaps something happened to the virtual dirve
<charlie-tca> s/dirve/drive
<charlie-tca> cell: did you create two separate drives, one for windows 98 and one for xubuntu?
<dimsum> charlie: heyy what do you know "sudo modprobe snd-sbawe" seems to have done it..
<charlie-tca> Isn't that help wiki nice?
<cell> charlie-tca, yes, each one has different virtual disk on host disk
<charlie-tca> cell: I'm out of ideas. You could try the VirtualBox forums
<dimsum> charlie: yes, it's really nice
<cell> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Wish I could have helped you.
<rocko> screw utorrent USE DELUGE
<Mood> transmission
<charlie-tca> cell: you could also try #vbox
<dimsum> charlie: how do i test u i have a working sound ?
<cell> charlie-tca, hmm thank again i ll look there now
<dimsum> charlie: how do i test that i have a working sound ?
<rocko> transmission is ok
<rocko> I like deluge better
<rocko> to get the latest version you have to go to its site
<rocko> though
<charlie-tca> dimsum: I go to /usr/share/sounds/purple and click on each one
<dimsum> charlie: crap, still no sound
<charlie-tca> you still gotta turn in on.
<charlie-tca> do you have the volume control on the panel?
<dimsum> yes but it's empty
<dimsum> just a rectangular gray box
<dimsum> how do i turn it on ?
<charlie-tca> Then alsa-mixer doesn't know about the card yet
<dimsum> ahh the beep is back..
<dimsum> how do i tell it then ?
<charlie-tca> Try Applications -> Multimedia -> Alsamixergui , maybe
<dimsum> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<dimsum> -_-..
<charlie-tca> did you restart after adding it?
<dimsum> ahh
<dimsum> should i?
<charlie-tca> Yes, makes the modprobe take effect
<dimsum> see you after the jump then charlie.
<charlie-tca> okay
<dimsum> charlie-tca
<dimsum> charlie-tca: it's not working..-_-
<charlie-tca> The card shows up now, right?
<dimsum> no
<charlie-tca> huh?
<dimsum> i tried the alsamixergui and it still shows the same error
<dimsum> charlie
<charlie-tca> Your card is not showing up in the system, is it?
<dimsum> but if i try sudo alsamixergui it shows up
<charlie-tca> yeah?
<charlie-tca> make sure nothing is muted
<charlie-tca> Also, turn the volume up on the panel volume control
<dimsum> i can't do that
<dimsum> if i click on let say half-a-bar
<charlie-tca> does it go up
<dimsum> no
<charlie-tca> Time for this one then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dimsum> the bar goes empty rightaway
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type 'alsamixer' and hit enter. no quotes
<charlie-tca> If it opens, it is all keyboard, not mouse
<dimsum> i need sudo to do that
<charlie-tca> not supposed to
<dimsum> if im not using sudo it will go like this
<charlie-tca> that would mean the module is loaded wrong
<dimsum> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<charlie-tca> Then something is not right.
<charlie-tca> Time for the Troubleshooting page
<dimsum> will do
<dimsum> bingo
<dimsum> * adamm9 (n=adam@68-116-201-58.dhcp.oxfr.ma.ch
<dimsum> oops
<adamm9> heh
<dimsum> aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found...
<charlie-tca> Then it is not loaded right
<dimsum> sorry adamm9 i hit the ctrl+c at the wrong window
<adamm9> np
<dimsum> charlie: how do i do this "If the modules are already installed, check to see whether your hardware is recognizing the sound card as installed " ??
<charlie-tca> what you did with aplay
<dimsum> still no soundcards found
<charlie-tca> now you should do the sudo aptitude line, and restart
<dimsum> ok it's installing
<charlie-tca> "After installing the modules, you will need to reboot. " is a restart, not even just a logout.
<dimsum> will do
<xenocide21> >.> or go buy a sound card that is supported with your system when you first install it
<dimsum> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that too
<dimsum> xenocide: any good recommendation?
<charlie-tca> wait a minute
<xenocide21> the Yamaha series equivilant to the Sound Blaster PCI 512 is compatable (as is the sound blaster PCI 512)
<xenocide21> i use a Yamaha XG724 or something like that
<xenocide21> most built in sound cards like the AC'97 is compatable
<dimsum> xeno: this pc doesnt have any built in soundcard
<dimsum> built in = on board right ?
<xenocide21> ebay.com is your friend
<xenocide21> a yamaha XG724 is like 5 bucks
<xenocide21> yeah
<xenocide21> its a good sound card, has a midi/game port
<dimsum> maybe i'll buy some memory also. mine only got about 300mb ram
<dimsum> 312 or so..
<charlie-tca> dimsum: they really don't exist
<xenocide21> model is Yamaha XG YMF724F-V and it was plug and play
<xenocide21> installer recognised and installed proper drivers
<dimsum> charlie: what ?
<dimsum> xeno: i'll jot that down.
<charlie-tca> The linux modules don't exist in 8.10
<xenocide21> ive had this sound card for years, its just as good as current on board sound cards
<dimsum> charlie: so what can i do ?
<xenocide21> on windows it has some synthesizers specifically for this sound card, im sure linux has a synthesyzer that would work with it, if you cared to get one :P
<dimsum> nah
<dimsum> this pc is only used for facebook and youtube
<xenocide21> i was almost not surprised this sound card was compatable upon installer
<charlie-tca> I don know. I have used up my knowledge. It may be because of that kernel.
<charlie-tca> I have seen a lot of bugs for sound in intrepid
<dimsum> so that's it then? buy a new soundcard ?
<dimsum> charlie: thanks a lot for your help
<xenocide21> might be easier if you have tried to get your current one working properly with the drivers it should have
<charlie-tca> np, Wish we could make it work
<xenocide21> a sound blaster PCI 512 is the standard sound card and im sure its compatable, it might be easier to find than my yamaha
<dimsum> i believe mine is ISA bus card..
<xenocide21> ISA? the black one?
<xenocide21> O.o
<dimsum> ISA bus was located at the bottom of the motherboard correct ?
<xenocide21> oh yeah good luck finding an ISA sound card that you dont have to go through hell to run on linux, better off getting PCI
<xenocide21> its a long black port, as aposed to the short white ones
<dimsum> this is a 10 year old pc xeno.
<xenocide21> mine is too
<G-Blunted> Hey how do you do like....zoom...?
<xenocide21> i have a P2 which originally had a 266MHz cpu
<G-Blunted> i need a magnifying glass type of thing
<xenocide21> its upgraded to a 333
<G-Blunted> for my desktop
<xenocide21> i have ISA ports
<G-Blunted> computer
<xenocide21> two of them
<dimsum> 333? goood god, mine is 500
<xenocide21> and they are located at the bottom of the board
<xenocide21> ;)
<dimsum> xeno, how bout ram ?
<xenocide21> i have AGP 2x, 4 PCI and 2 ISA
<xenocide21> 192 :P
<dimsum> 192 ?!?!?!
<xenocide21> max of 768, i just cant afford it
<dimsum> kinda slow i presume ?
<xenocide21> not bad on xubuntu
 * charlie-tca wonders if his antique all ISA board is worth anything yet
<xenocide21> compared to kubuntu
<xenocide21> what CPU charlie?
<xenocide21> is it a 386 or 486
<dimsum> i was using xp, tinyxp, ubuntu and at last xubuntu
<charlie-tca> 33MHz
<xenocide21> or *cough* 286
<charlie-tca> No, not 386 or 486
<xenocide21> well of course its 33MHz
<xenocide21> its a 286?
<charlie-tca> yeah, an old NEC
<xenocide21> hmm
<charlie-tca> I think it has a total of 8MB RAM
<xenocide21> removable or soldered cpu
<dimsum> my god.. i thought a had the oldest pc around
<charlie-tca> soldered
<xenocide21> prolly not worth much
<charlie-tca> Uses SIMMS
<xenocide21> if it was a 386 slot cpu it might be worth a bit
<charlie-tca> Even got the daughterboard
<xenocide21> those can be upgraded to an 80MHz 486DX2 which can be overclocked to run at 160MHz
<dimsum> but you guys have more respectable pc for work don't you ?
<xenocide21> id say
<charlie-tca> of course. Can't really use that one
<charlie-tca> Yeah, they were a speed demon in comparison
<xenocide21> put a running dos 6.22 or old linux OS (maybe with a simple x or similar gui) supply a 4MB graphics card, word processor, and you might be able to sell it as a glorified type write
<xenocide21> r
<charlie-tca> But this one was faster than my 25MHz
<charlie-tca> Fits right in with what a lot of people use their latest thing cpu's for, doesn't it
<xenocide21> im not sure what linux distro would run on a 33MHz 286
<charlie-tca> I don't know, might be worth looking into for fun, though
<xenocide21> you could set it up as a kids computer :) lol
<charlie-tca> They can't play games on it.
<xenocide21> yea they can!
<xenocide21> theres plenty of games a 33MHz 286 can run
<dimsum> such as ?
<charlie-tca> Well, that's true. I forgot.
<xenocide21> and a child 3 to 5 probably wouldnt know the difference
<xenocide21> look up dos games on google
<dimsum> ahh dos games
<xenocide21> :)
<xenocide21> lots of dos games available
<xenocide21> as well
<dimsum> i remember playing paratrooper when i was younger
<xenocide21> any QBasic game
<charlie-tca> Hey, it did run windows, too
<xenocide21> win 3.11
<dimsum> it run windows?!
<xenocide21> thats all it could have run
<xenocide21> but
<xenocide21> you need the turbo button on to be able to use it properly
<charlie-tca> Yeah, early windows... but it ran it.
<xenocide21> 33 to 66MHz
<dimsum> hahahaha the turbo button
<xenocide21> :D
<charlie-tca> I ran with turbo on full time
<xenocide21> i have a pentium pro dual cpu unit over here
<xenocide21> dual 200mhz cpu's
<charlie-tca> Yes, cpu's higher than the hard drives were back then
<dimsum> it's like living in the past doesn't it ?
<xenocide21> charlie
<xenocide21> dos 6.22 and windows 3.11 is freeware
<charlie-tca> I did not think microsoft released 3.11 from licenses, even though they won't support it.
<xenocide21> if it uses 30 pin simm it can run up to 64 or 128mb ram via 16mb simms (4 or 8 slot configurations)
<xenocide21> well
<charlie-tca> I have both here, but haven't loaded them
<xenocide21> google it
<xenocide21> oh
<xenocide21> lol
<charlie-tca> 30 pin? It was 72 pin
<xenocide21> install it :P
<xenocide21> its got 72pin simms?
<charlie-tca> I believe so
<xenocide21> that doesnt make sense
<xenocide21> 72 pin simms go up to 512 with 8 256 with 4
<charlie-tca> It was a new system
<xenocide21> my pentium pro uses 72 pin simms
<xenocide21> they are oh... lemmi check'
<charlie-tca> No, you got 72 pin dimms
<xenocide21> lol i promise they are simm
<charlie-tca> simms sat at an angle on the motherboard, and did not use the snap locks on the sides
<xenocide21> they are bout 4 inches long
<dimsum> wow, you guys were like talking about rocket science to me.
<xenocide21> you install simms at an angle, and pop them into metal prongs
<charlie-tca> and simms, too? My memory is faded, maybe
<charlie-tca> Yeah, and be careful you don't break them
<xenocide21> lol
<charlie-tca> Hated em
<xenocide21> simms come in configurations of 30 and 72 pins
<xenocide21> the earliest comps using 30 pins
<xenocide21> such as the old apple classic series
<charlie-tca> and they did not come cheap, either
<xenocide21> and the SE SE/30
<xenocide21> nope
<xenocide21> they arent too bad today
<xenocide21> you can pick up 8 16mb simms for ~35 bucks on ebay
<charlie-tca> I hadn't even tried. This system has 3 GB in it.
<xenocide21> 72 pin simms i have no idea
<xenocide21> lol
<charlie-tca> They cost a lot, even now.
<xenocide21> the joys of today :D
<xenocide21> :P
<xenocide21> does it use the old ATA or SCSI?
<charlie-tca> ATA, 65MB
<xenocide21> ahh
<xenocide21> first gen IDE
<charlie-tca> and that was big
<dimsum> brb guys i need a restart..
<xenocide21> you can get about 2GB on that system
<charlie-tca> Yeah, today
<xenocide21> fat16 (aka fat) doesnt support more than 2GB
<charlie-tca> I have a couple, too
<xenocide21> though you could partition a larger drive several times i believe
<charlie-tca> Used to use the Maxtor Disk Manager to partition the big drives
<xenocide21> :D
<charlie-tca> I think Western Digital had one too
<xenocide21> you can do it on any windows 98 system
<xenocide21> XP drops fat16 format completely
<charlie-tca> I couldn't do it with DOS.
<xenocide21> nope
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but I never got past windows 3.1
<xenocide21> fdisk will not format a drive larger than 2gb other than to 2gb
<xenocide21> you have to do it under a windows 98 system
<charlie-tca> That's why you use the Disk Manager
<xenocide21> you can format a 200GB IDE drive 100 times to 2GB partitions and put it in there
<xenocide21> ahh
<xenocide21> so you ran this disk manager under a newer windows system so you could format to fat16?
<charlie-tca> Yes, I remember doing that to a 20GB, I think it was
<xenocide21> ah
<xenocide21> yes i did that once too
<charlie-tca> No, disk manager ran under DOS to format "big" drives, all the way to about 20GB
<xenocide21> i set up a pentium 1 66MHz with a 20 gig with 10 2GB partitions for windows 3.11
<dimsum> ahh.. no luck
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that kind of fun. The "good old days", huh
<xenocide21> no luck on what?
<dimsum> the sound
<xenocide21> time to munch
<charlie-tca> system won't recognize the sound card.
<dimsum> yes
<xenocide21> afk :) good talk charlie :) hold on to that 286, its not worth much more than a toy but its fun to have ;)
<dimsum> i always having trouble with sound on linux
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone else will know something, dimsum
<xenocide21> i never did ;) lol
<xenocide21> afk
<charlie-tca> xenocide21: I am. got a commodore 128 here too. Just sitting on them for now
<charlie-tca> bbl, gotta go eat
 * xenocide21 has an Apple Lisa
<xenocide21> (aka Macintosh XL
<rocko> I see
<rocko> what size is the hard drive?
<kamlapati> hello everyone!
<zoredache> hello
<kamlapati> I am trying to use a GUI to connect via ssh to another PC. In GNOME I could use Places -> Connect to Server. Any idea how to do that in Xubuntu?
<kamlapati> Or in general,  how do I connect to a LAN for file shares and so forth in Xubuntu?
<Mood> vpn?
<Mood> or you could just mount it in fstab
<charlie-tca> I use ssh in a terminal
<Mood> if you want a gui, and you don't need security (like all the computers are in the same LAN), just mount the drive using mount
<Mood> in terminal, sudo mkdir /mnt/shareddrive
<Mood> sudo mount 192.168.x.x/share /mnt/shareddrive
<kamlapati> I've been using SSH it in a terminal and it works fine, but was looking for a way to "spruce it up"
<kamlapati> Thanks for the great advice.
<kamlapati> BTW, I have the RAS public key authentication set up, so I thinking I'm pretty secure.
<keres> when installing ubuntu on my very old p3 laptop i get a bunch of input/output errors on my HDD when loading the LiveCD or just the installer. I select it from the menu and it just goes black and lists these errors?
<keres> i mean xubuntu
<Pres-Gas> keres, have you tried selecting the option of checking the media?
<keres> Pres-Gas: wheres' that?
<Pres-Gas> Should be on the first screen where you usually select
<Pres-Gas> whoops
<Pres-Gas> "Run without modifying the hard drive or something like that
<keres> Pres-Gas: the live disk or is that a main option in itself?
<Pres-Gas> keres, I guess I would like to see a line of it to make sure
<keres> Pres-Gas: thanks, regardless. I will have to go to sleep soon, and i won't have internet access then
<keres> i'll write the  error down if it persists
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, it usually means you have a bad hard drive or bad optical drive...either is not good
<dark_abyss0> can someone help me set up a network form my XP comp to my linux comp?
<forces> dark_abyss0, with samba?
<dark_abyss0> I got samba I just have no Idea what to do from there
<forces> !samba | dark_abyss0
<ubottu> dark_abyss0: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<G-Blunted> hey i got a question...
<G-Blunted> what is the path to the Terminal application in the Applications -> Accessories menu?
<taw> G-Blunted, run 'which xfce4-terminal'
<G-Blunted> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<G-Blunted> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<G-Blunted> thanks taw !!
<G-Blunted> PERL vs. TCL vs. Python  <----can anyone tell me when is it best to use each one? And what is each one best suited to accomplish?
<volo> hi
<edvard1> heya
<edvard1> gots a question
<edvard1> when I tried to install 9.04 to a different hard disk, somehow the install got borked
<edvard1> now, when I try to boot to my 8.10 install, it shows a VERY different boot process and it hangs at "loading manual drivers" and the screen background turns green
<Reno`> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<edvard1> I can get it started if I boot to 'Rescue Mode' and select 'continue to boot normally'
<edvard1> ok, i understand.
<edvard1> but it did something to my 8.10 install
<edvard1> i'll ask somewhere else
<rocko> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/12_year_old_boy_scouts_volunteer
<RAVTUX> hello
<rocko> n.\\\\
<rocko> hello
<rocko> fello
<rocko> jello
<rocko> kello
<rocko> bello
<user_> wilsud
<rocko> g\\\
<rocko> hello user_
<rocko> how are you?
<dimsum> hello fellow xubuntu users..
<dimsum> i'm having problem with alsa, can someone help me?
<Reno`> here all dead :)
<dimsum> i just want remove all alsa drivers, library and utilties
<Myrtti> why?
<Reno`> use synaptic
<dimsum> i've tried
<dimsum> but it seems that all modules are marked for removal also
<dimsum> i've tried to reinstall everything that has the name alsa in it
<dimsum> but my drivers won
<dimsum> won't come back
<Reno`> mark for complete removal
<dimsum> Myrtti: i accidentally remove my drivers while playing with it
<Myrtti> and this requires you to uninstall your alsa drivers, because...?
<dimsum> i want to reinstall it again
<Myrtti> sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<dimsum> can i just put alsa in replacement of <package> ??
<dimsum> there seems to be lots of package related to alsa i don't know which is the one..
<Myrtti> sudo aptitude reinstall alsa alsa-base alsa-utils
<Myrtti> for starters I think
<dimsum> will do..
<dimsum> reno: completely removing alsa-base require me to remove xubuntu-desktop
<dimsum> which is my whole pc, correct ?
<dimsum> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dimsum> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dimsum> Myrtti: what is happening ?
<Reno`> sudo
<Reno`> or open synaptic
<Reno`> close synaptic
<Myrtti> dimsum: you've got another application using package management open
<Myrtti> probably synaptic, as Reno` said
<akis> i installed a deb package and althought the package was succesfully installed i cannot find the executable file in /usr/bin directory. Any idea on what do i have to do?
<Pres-Gas> akis, what package was it?
<akis> they were 2 games packages: 2h4u & openalchemist. Both are versions of the known game of tetris.
<Pres-Gas> akis, did you install it via synaptic?
<Reno`> whereis 2h4u work ?
<akis> i just double-clicked them and i installed them
<Myrtti> akis: double clicked where?
<akis> i put them in a temporary directory and then doul clicked them and they have been succesfully installed
<Myrtti> so you downloaded the packages from somewhere?
<Myrtti> with your browser?
<akis> then i found them in synaptic in the group of games already installed.
<Myrtti> ok
<akis> yes from here http://www.getdeb.net/
<Myrtti> if you check the package information in synaptic, you should be able to see the list of files and their locations
<akis> my desktop manager is xcfe. is that matters?
<Myrtti> akis: no, it doesn't matter
<Reno`> why no use whereis and which
<Reno`> or find
<akis> i found the files but i cannot find any executable file.
<TheSheep> Reno`: because he doesn't know the file name :)
<Myrtti> Reno`: find isn't the easiest software to use in this case
<Reno`> http://find.unixpin.com/ i use it ))
<akis> after a succesful installation always the system creates an executable file or do i have to do something manually?
<TheSheep> akis: are you sure you installed both 2h4u and 2h4u-data, and not just one of them?
<Myrtti> Reno`: "works for me" doesn't apply to every user. Commandline tools aren't the only way to do stuff.
<akis> oh my God. i installed the big one file *-data only. do i have what more?
<Myrtti> akis: so you've got only the data for the game, not the game itself
<TheSheep> akis: yes, the -data only contains levels and stuff, the executable is in the other one
<Reno`> hmm commandline should know everybody, because x-server may crashed... okey it's only phylosophy :)
<akis> yes i saw that it contains pictures, sounds and more.
<TheSheep> Reno`: no reason to force it, they will get to the command line when they want
<TheSheep> akis: when you go to getdeb's page for these games, you will see there are two links for download for each of them
<akis> i am downloadin know the small files too. they 're also *.deb packages. do i have to install them in the same way i install *-data files?
<TheSheep> yes
<akis> ok. i 'll do it. one more question. can i run from xcfe desktop games made for gnome?
<Myrtti> why not?
<Myrtti> you can run kde desktop games from gnome too
<akis> thank you a lot. I love Linux!
<cell> hi everybody
<cell> does anybody try to install xubuntu as virtual mashine on virtual box ?
<Odd-rationale> cell: i have before... it worked quite well...
<cell> Odd-rationale, thanks god :), can you help me?  i install xubuntu as virtual on virtual box 2.1.1 version and run well. but after resetting VBox doesnt run xubuntu on boot. do you hve any idea?
<Odd-rationale> cell: might want to try asking in #vbox
<Odd-rationale> that might now that stuff better than i do...
<cell> i didng get enough asnwer.. thats because asked here
<Odd-rationale> cell: so when you boot up your vm, it doesn't boot?
<cell> yes you got me right
<Odd-rationale> cell: did the vm boot before?
<cell> yes
<Odd-rationale> cell: when did it stop booting?
<cell> yes
<cell> ha sory first stage
<Odd-rationale> cell: did you check your boot order of the vm?
<cell> yes and the order is like disk , cd rom and floppy
<Odd-rationale> cell: when was the last last time it booted properly?
<cell> Odd-rationale, the most importen point is my problem is that i can install xubuntu as usual. there is not problem.. xubuntu runs well. but after reset vbox doesnt see xubuntu's virtual hardisk..
<cell> at the boot time.. that is the my confusing in my mind
<Odd-rationale> hmm... well, idk either...
<cell> what is the mean of idk.. my english s little poor
<Odd-rationale> it stands for "i don'
<Odd-rationale> t
<Odd-rationale>  know
<cell> hmm ok. thanks again
<jxander> how could i tell xfce not to use the second screen? when i don't use 2 monitors, i change the xorg.conf file for one monitor, i unplug the secondary monitor from my lappy, but xfce still thinks it has two monitors (mouse moves out of screen and there is the secondary panel and applets in memory). is there a way to tell xfce to use only one monitor and not to load stuff that would go to the second?
<TheSheep> xrandr --output <OUTPUT NAME> --off
<TheSheep> you can get the list of outputs by just running xrandr without any parameters
<jxander> TheSheep: should i run that in rc.local so that xfce won't load stuff for the second monitor?
<TheSheep> no
<zoredache> jxander: have you permanently gotten rid of the second display?
<jxander> zoredache: no, I just unplug it sometimes...
<zoredache> you might want to remove all the config for the second display in your xorg.conf and see if you can get xrandr to expand to the second screen when you are connected
<jxander> it expands...
<jxander> i got rid of all the 2nd display configuration
<jxander> xrandr says 2560x800... and sees only the default screen 0...
<jxander> TheSheep: i don't see the second monitor. xrandr expands to the 2nd lcd as zoredache said. Is there a way to force xrandr not to expand?
<TheSheep> wait, you set up your monitors to be one large screen?
<TheSheep> with xinerama or nvidia?
<jxander> i'm on ati. i used aticonfig, but now i've set xorg.conf for just a single monitor. The only problem was that xfce still sees two...
<jxander> and i used dual-head
<jxander> before
<chewit> charlie-tca, do u know if Abiword update will be put onto the repos
<Mood> Abiword has a highlighter color bug w/ default theme on xubuntu 8.10
<Mood> theme-MurrinaStormCloud
<chewit> yeh, i have seen that. but the bigger bug is the scrolling one
<Mood> chewit: what's the scrolling bug?
<chewit> if you scroll to fast, the page will scroll the backwards or not scroll at all
<chewit> have u not noticed it
<chewit> it affects 2.6.4
<Mood> i thought it was my proc
<chewit> but fixed twice in 2.6.5 & 2.6.6
<chewit> nah
<Mood> scroll using the mouse wheel, right?
<chewit> yeh
<Mood> yeah i see it. there's no workaround?
<chewit> not that i have seen
<chewit> well, its fixed now
<chewit> its just not been put on 8.10 yet
<Mood> ah
<chewit> or 9.04 alpha 4
<Mood> know if the highlight color bug is fixed in 2.6.4+?
<chewit> i dont know
<Mood> well, there's a workaround for it using a grkrc override, in case anyone cares
<jxander> how do i run a command after x starts but before xfce4 loads?
<rdehler> i'm using xubuntu desktop, 400MB/1024MB memory utilized on boot, so this thing goes into swap pretty fast.  any suggestions for minimizing RAM used on boot?
<zoredache> rdehler: where are you looking at these numbers?
<zoredache> are you subtracting out the memory that gets used for cache/buffers?
<rdehler> 11:43 < zoredache> rdehler: where are you looking at these numbers?
<rdehler> top/free
<rdehler>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<rdehler> Mem:       1031960     579200     452760          0      16504     293860
<zoredache> so see the 'cache' column, you understand that cache will be made available to applications if they need it right?  ~300mb used by cache isn't really used
<zoredache> the cache is just linux using your memeory that isn't doing anything anything to make disk access faster
<GreenBA> Does anyone know if there is a way to get a list of all installed packages in a "tree" view with dependencies?
<zoredache> if you wanted to get a better idea of how much memory is being used by applications you should look at the number (used - buffers - cached)
<zoredache> GreenBA: in this hypothetical application, what do you think the root of the tree would be?
<GreenBA> There would be no root, each application would be an independent branch with all dependencies in subbranches
<GreenBA> Each package rather
<zoredache> so you would want a list of all packages, and then when you select that package, it would show you the dendancy tree for that package?
<GreenBA> Sure, that would work for me
<zoredache> I am trying to remeber... I know I have seen a script at some point in time that would recursively show you dependancy for a given package... I can't remeber what it was though...
<zoredache> maybe take a look at apt-rdepends ?
<johan12> what's the default font used in xubuntu?
<rdehler> 11:47 < zoredache> the cache is just linux using your memeory that isn't doing anything anything to make disk access faster
<rdehler> so you're saying actual utilized is used - cached
<zoredache> GreenBA: it even appears to generate graphs
<zoredache> rdehler: yes
<rdehler> k, so about 100mb used isn't bad then
<rdehler> thanks
<vinnl> joakim12, "Sans", which I believe is DejaVu Sans, but I'm not sure
<GreenBA> zoredache, I'll try that, thanks
<johan12> vinnl: thx
<Mood> wow, vlc is huge....
<Mood> 75 MB
<chewit> it doesn't help that it uses qt now :(
<chewit> i want 0.8.6 back
<Mood> there's all sorts of strange, extraneous things, like xml, mysql, etc
<Mood> network support
<Mood> isn't there just a standalone player?
<chewit> why not use totem
<chewit> & rhythmbox for your music
<Mood> cause i didn't know about it til now... :-)
<chewit> does anyone use listen music player?
<knome> tried it.
<knome> it's quite ok, but not for my needs.
<chewit> i couldn't get it to find all my music
<chewit> only picked up 5 music tracks
<knome> mm-hm.
<chewit> but i prefer rhythmbox :P
<rob79> i'm using audacious with streamtuner ^^
<rob79> and totem 4 vids
<dimsum> hi guys..-_-
<dimsum> someone alive in here ?
<zoredache> perhaps, but you'll never know until you ask a question that they wish to answer
<dimsum> haha, true..
<dimsum> ok here's my question: what
<charlie-tca> I'm not being alive today
<dimsum> *what's on your lib/modules/2.6.7.11-generic/kernel/sound/core directory contains ?
<dimsum> charlie: too bad.
<zoredache> eh?  2.6.7    I think most people are using a much newer kernel...
<dimsum> how do i update my kernel ?
<charlie-tca> Ain't that 27.11?
<charlie-tca> 8.10, right
<dimsum> 8.10
<charlie-tca> run uname -a in a terminal to verify it
<dimsum> my bad it's supposed to be 2.6.27-11-generic
<charlie-tca> yeah, that should be the latest 8.10 kernel
<dimsum> well i can't seem to do this: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<zoredache> ah, well if you wat 2.6.27-11, I have http://pastebin.com/f4834b9fc
<dimsum> aha! i lost all that snd- files ?
<dimsum> how do i get that ?
<dimsum> i've tried reinstalling alsa a thousand times already
<dimsum> i only got /seq and /oss
<Myrtti> they come with the kernel
<dimsum> so you can't install this .ko files?
<Myrtti> "apt-file search snd-page-alloc.ko" tells me that it has come with package linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<zoredache> I guess you could force a reinstall with something like sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image
<dimsum> so im doing a reinstall on the whole system ?
<Myrtti> no
<zoredache> no, that would just reinstall the linux-image package....
<dimsum> aha
<dimsum> will do
<zoredache> but actually, the package you may want is linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<dimsum> isn't it a little too late ?
<dimsum> i already hit the command
<Myrtti> as reinstalling the virtual package of linux-image would do nothing
<Myrtti> IIRC
<dimsum> hey it's done
<dimsum> so it's the generic this time ?
<Myrtti> sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<Myrtti> I assume that's what you have
<Myrtti> you could check
<Myrtti> aptitude search linux-image |grep ^i
<dimsum> i   linux-image                     - Generic Linux kernel image.
<dimsum> i   linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic   - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.27 on x
<dimsum> i   linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic    - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.27 on x
<dimsum> i   linux-image-generic             - Generic Linux kernel image
<Myrtti> yeah.
<dimsum> okie dokie
<dimsum> wow, so i assume this is the equivalent of reinstalling my C:/windows ?
<dimsum> and i'm still here chatting about it. linux is damn powerful..
<zoredache> not really, it would be more like replacing your c:\windows\kern32.dll
<dimsum> which is doable on windows ?
<dimsum> hey, i already got some of my .ko files back..
<zoredache> no, not at all, I am just saying that the scope of your change is much smaller then a complete replacement of \windows
<zoredache> trying to replace that file can be very tricky
<dimsum> ok i got my .ko files back
<dimsum> lemme try to sudo modprobe snd-sbawe again
<zoredache> good, you may need to reboot, reinstalling a kernel like that may prevent you from loading stuff until your System.map is rebuilt
<dimsum> it's there! thank you Myrtti!
<dimsum> ok wait around guys
<zoredache> I can't understand why those files would disappear... that sounds kinda odd
<Myrtti> yeah, neither do I
<Myrtti> he must have done something really weird
<charlie-tca> He's been trying for two days now to get the sound working
<dimsum> is holding his breath
<dimsum> i can see my master volume is not empty anymore..
<dimsum> testing with youtube
<dimsum> I HAVE SOUUUUUUUND!!!!!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<dimsum> I LOVE YOU GUYS!
<dimsum> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!
<dimsum> thank you charlie-tca, xenocide21, zoredache, Myrtti and Reno`
<dimsum> i will not forget this.. :-D
#xubuntu 2009-02-11
<dimsum> charlie
<fbc> How do I view gb2312 encoded websites?? I guess I need the font?
<nikolam> fbc, do you have a site i can go and look at it, so i can see hoe it behaves here?
<fbc> http://mexicoetal.com/zh
<zoredache> fbc: maybe, you may also need to adjust the languages you accept in your browser prefs... in ff it is 'content' tab of the prefs
<nikolam> it dispays vine here at me. both ff and seamonkey
<nikolam> fbc go to wikipedia.org and see if it can dispays all characters on start page
<fbc> yeas some look ok, but others are garbled..
<nikolam> fbc try to install msttcorefonts
<nikolam> for a start
<fbc> nikolam, i cold see the wikipedia page just fine... but I'm installing the mst package anyways.
<nikolam> fbc, I myself have some languages characters not dispayed at wikipedia page but jus a few at the bottom.
<fbc> I know my problem.. I need to convert the encoding on my website to UTF-8. It's mixed GB2312 and UTF-8 and the gb2312 stuff is what is showing up like garbaage.
<nikolam> fbc mostly character problem is due to web site designer not using unicode on all page content. They can be contacted about this.
<nikolam> fbc Thar is right :)
<fbc> I need to figure out how to convert from gb2312 to utf-8 chinese characters.
<nikolam> I use UTF everywhere, anyway :) Ћао, где си :)
<nikolam> fbc maybe just saving files in editor like in UTF?
<fbc> hmm, I don't think it will be that easy..
<nikolam> anyway, utf is way to go.
<TheSheep> qgtkstyle is nice, finally all the kde/qt applications look good in gnome
<xenocide21_> Uber: http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=uberdesktopba4.png
<xenocide21_> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xenocide21_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xenocide21_> is only available from another source
<xenocide21_> why????
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | xenocide21_
<ubottu> xenocide21_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Odd-rationale> the !medibuntu repo has opera
<xenocide21_> =/
<xenocide21_> i dont get it...
 * xenocide21_ is a noob >.>
<xenocide21_> damn xfce for not having its own web browser like all the rest of the GUI's
<Odd-rationale> xenocide21_: add the medibuntu repo... then you can install opera. as opera is in the medibunti repo...
 * xenocide21_ doesnt know how
<xenocide21_> all i know how to do is Source Mage GNU/Linux =/ and even that i have limited knowledge in, i dont know much about any other distros
<rocko> http://stopsoftwarepatents.eu/721000774939/
<xenocide21_> hrm
<xenocide21_> need to re install flash to work with konqueror, and i forgot the package name for flash, anyone know it?
<steelcityjim> good evening
<steelcityjim> looking for some help with ubunto 8.10 server
<steelcityjim> can anyone answer a few ?;s
<charlie-tca>    You can try here, but may have more luck on #ubuntu-server
<steelcityjim> ok cool ill try there thanks charlie
<amy_> Can anyone tell me how to get my USB numpad to work?
<txDEF> good evening all
<mr-t---> hey ho
<txDEF> I am having an issue installing xubuntu 8 on an MSI MS-6131 with a bios from 98 but it will not recognize the hdd
<txDEF> pnp is disabled already and no change
<mr-t---> maybe try the alt install
<mr-t---> thats what I had to do with this old toshiba lappy
<fbc_> So what are the bluetooth utils that should work with xubuntu?
<txDEF> thanks mr-t--- i'll try that
<mr-t---> sorry I am bluetooth ingnorant
<sophi> anyone please help me ... i have problem installing lgtk-x11-2.0
<sophi> How to install gtk-x11-2.0 package?
<sophi> How to install gtk-x11-2.0 package?
<mr-t---> and the error is....
<sophi> any idea?
<txDEF> mr-t--- it keeps saying BIOS cutoff 2000 and my version is 1998, is that of any concern?
<mr-t---> what errors are you getting?
<mr-t---> I dunno
<txDEF> thanks anyway
<mr-t---> can you update your bios?
<amy_> Can anyone tell me how to get my USB numpad to work?
<mr-t---> since my bios is 2000 I couldn't say for sure
<mr-t---> what's ausb numpad?
<fbc_> So what are the bluetooth utils that should work with xubuntu?
<fbc_> Doesn't the xubuntu project include bluetooth programs?
<txDEF> I am having difficulty finding a BIOS update due to the age of the system, MSI does not recognize the system on their website!
<sophi> How to install gtk-x11-2.0 package?
<sophi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116692/
<mr-t---> fbc look here http://linuxchronicles.wordpress.com/2008/06/20/bluetooth-in-xubuntu-804/
<mr-t---> txDEF: did you try the alt anyway?
<sophi> How to install gtk-x11-2.0 package?
<txDEF> trying but not very familar with the alt install, where can I get instructions on that?
<mr-t---> go to the xubuntu site and download a copy of the alt cd burn and install
<txDEF> ah that kind of alt install, okay thanks mr-t---
<mr-t---> yw
<sophi> #gtk
<sophi> #gdk
<Dat1> ﻿rocko: ok, just got some advice in #ubunut to install ext2 driver for windows, then create a partion on my drive in NTFS and keep the driver there for later installs on other machines.  :)
<Dat1> thanks, bye
<sophi> How to install gtk-x11-2.0 package?
<sophi> #gtk
<vallhalla81> hi there  all i am having some trouble with my xubuntu  install when i load it there  are  no panels  and i cant right click on the desk top i can get to a tty  and suggestions please
<akis> i am running xubuntu in xcfe desktop. i tried to install a tetris game named 2h4u and the installer gave me the message:dependency is not satisfiable: libc6. I tried also to install another game named pychess (chess game) and the installer gave the message:dependency is not satisfiable: python-central. Any idea on what can i do to isnatll the games?
<zoredache> how are you trying to install these games?
<akis> they are deb packages. i doubleclicked on them and opened the isntaller dialog.
<zoredache> where did you get them from?
<akis> from here: http://www.getdeb.net/
<zoredache> just because something is a .deb doesn't mean that it will be installable in xubuntu
<akis> the 2h4u is here: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Too+Hard+For+You
<akis> how could i know if it is installable or not?
<zoredache> they offer 4 versions there, are you sure you got the right one?
<akis> i 've got the files form here http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=tetris
<akis> the 2 downloadable files 2h4u.deb and *data.deb
<akis> data file is easy installable but the 2h4u.deb smallest package gave me the message about libc6
<zoredache> are you sure you got the right version?  If you are running 32 bit, you'll need the 32 bit version, if your running intrepid you'll need the intprepid package...
<akis> ok thanks
<Pet^Aw> hi
<Pet^Aw> Sorry, there is an editor C/C++ on Xubuntu ??
<jevin_> Pet^Aw try installing kate.
<jevin_> to use the embedded console in kate install also konsole
<jevin_> sudo apt-get install kate konsole
<Myrtti> jevin: you missed him by 20 minutes
<vallhalla81> hi i am having trouble with my xubuntu machine it loads most of the way but sits at the desktop showing icons but no panels i cant click  icons or right click the desk top all i ca do is get to a tty can any one help please
<vallhalla81> nvm i shall reinstall
<rocko> http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/02/08/2043206&from=rss
<diginux> ive upgraded to jaunty, im not seeing where i can editing the right click menu anymore, is it not possible anymore?
<diginux> You may change the appearance of the Main Menu (Applications) with the menu editor. Launch it with Applications → Settings → Settings Manager → Menu Editor.
<diginux> i see no menu editor
<diginux> :(
<diginux> anyone here?
 * genii hands diginux a coffee
<charlie-tca> I think settings for the right-clcik menu are under Desktop. As for the Menu Editor, it may not have caught up to Jaunty yet
<charlie-tca> There are still some missing items. Do you have Synaptic Package Manager?
<diginux> charlie-tca: yeah, when i run xfce4-menueditor, it says, install xfdesktop4 for that command, but it is already installed..
<charlie-tca> It should come later then. It is, after all, still alpha. There are some difficulties yet
<diginux> well damn :(
<diginux> the default menu is super annoying
<diginux> i guess ill just have to edit by hand
<charlie-tca> Boy, do I know that one
<charlie-tca> I keep hoping to get VirtualBox working again.
<diginux> did yours break too?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I can't seem to get it to work again, in Jaunty
<diginux> after i upgraded it didnt work for me, so i had to basically delete .VirtualBox and start over
<diginux> yeah, no log either, just click start and it just flickered on then off right again
<diginux> and no way to find a debug message or anything
<charlie-tca> I been trying to avoid that. I have about 20 different installs in it
<charlie-tca> Mine said it was missing the VBox kernel image
<diginux> yeah, i even tried moving the folder, making a new system image, then copying the old image over, didnt work
<diginux> oh hmm
<diginux> your error sounds different
<charlie-tca> Still = broken
<diginux> maybe try uninstalling all the virtualbox stuff then reinstall so it forces it to rebuild the kernel parts
<charlie-tca> Using ??; I don't know that apt-get reinstall ???? will work. Synaptic Package Manager disappeared yesterday
<charlie-tca> My internet connection is down to under 300kbs today. Normally it is 600kbs
<charlie-tca> Maybe after I get today's ISO images, I will try again
<diginux> charlie-tca: i used synaptic, i dont know the actual name of the pcakges for vbox, i just removed everything that had virtual box that was installed
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's my point. I can't use Synaptic, because it went away
<charlie-tca> It's just like magic, poof, it's gone today
<charlie-tca> y
<diginux> if you open a console and type synaptic, what does it say?
<charlie-tca> not found, needs to be installed...
<diginux> do sudo apt-get install synaptic
<charlie-tca> More important: why did it go away? It was installed until the updates
<johan12> hi y'all, when extracting an archive, is there a way to que other archives? example, when using winxp, to extract a season of lost i just searched the folder with all the episodes for *.r01 and the selected all to extract on desktop..
<diginux> charlie-tca: not sure, mine stayed installed, could have some weird dependency thing
<charlie-tca> well, *#$%
<Myrtti> johan12: unrar e *.r00 or unrar e *.rar has worked for me
<diginux> johan12: yo could do find . -name *.r01 | xargs -n1 unrar x
<Myrtti> ymmv
<Myrtti> what I mean is that unrar "recurses" to the other files
<Myrtti> if you pick the right one to unrar
<johan12> no similair way with file roller or xarchive?
<Pet^Aw> hi, there is a textual editor C/C++ (with text color , line numbers....) for Xubuntu ??
<Myrtti> Pet^Aw: plenty
<Myrtti> johan12: I'd suspect fileroller recurses similarly, since it actually is only a frontend to unzip, unrar, gunzip etc.
<Myrtti> Pet^Aw: lots of editors have all that, some may have things like line numbers as an option not on by default
<Pet^Aw> Myrtti: Ok
<diginux> Pet^Aw: eclipse has c/c++ bindings
<Myrtti> Pet^Aw: starting from nano to vi/vim to emacs, continuing with editra, eclipse, gedi
<Pet^Aw> diginux: ok
<Myrtti> there's probably more text editors for coders than any other app
<Myrtti> the old joke in the world is, after all, that every programmer codes a text editor for themselves as their first thing
<Pet^Aw> okok
<Pet^Aw> :-)
<Myrtti> I personally prefer emacs and editra
<Pet^Aw> but gedit don't run on Xubuntu ?
<Myrtti> again, your mileage may vary
<Myrtti> Pet^Aw: why wouldn't it?
<johan12> diginux: will "find . -name *.r01 | xargs -n1 unrar x" unrar archives in subfoldes?
<Myrtti> Pet^Aw: it's not installed by default, that's true, but I can't see no reason why it wouldn't run on xubuntu...
<charlie-tca> Sure gedit runs on Xubuntu, you just need to install it - sudo apt-get install text-editor , I think
<Pet^Aw> i read gedit is only for gnome version
<charlie-tca> That is the first thing I install
<Myrtti> Pet^Aw: don't believe everything you read :-)
<diginux> johan12: it should, id need to test it though
<johan12> diginux: just tested it and it worked perfect :D thx a lot
<Pet^Aw> Myrtti , ok i try to install gedit
<Pet^Aw> thanks
<diginux> johan12: great!
<G-Blunted> How do i see what options are used when opening xterm from the Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal link?
<charlie-tca> Check the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<charlie-tca> G-Blunted: I think it is xfce4-term
<G-Blunted> oh ya
<G-Blunted> not xterm
<G-Blunted> but how do i see what options/switches/flags are used when i open it from the menu?
<G-Blunted> cause when i open it from my hotkey it looks different
<G-Blunted> it's really small and stuff
<charlie-tca> you look for 'Exec=xfterm4'
<charlie-tca> that is the menu executable file and options
<G-Blunted> ok
<G-Blunted> hey you're right
<G-Blunted> that works perfect...
<G-Blunted> now ALT+F2 = xfterm4 ... w00t!
<charlie-tca> :-)
 * charlie-tca finally got one right
<G-Bleezy> havn't seen you get one wrong yet! what you talkin about?
<G-Bleezy> hey what is the 'tca' in your name?
<charlie-tca> The other day, I never got one right
<charlie-tca> tca refers to my multiple sclerosis support team - TeamCharliesAngels
<charlie-tca> DISCLAIMER: also see http://teamcharliesangels.com
<G-Bleezy> ohh
<charlie-tca> Just makes it easier to keep the name straight when it is charlie
<G-Bleezy> ohh...so your name isn't actually "Charlie" right?
<charlie-tca> Name really is "Charlie"
<G-Bleezy> ohhh
<G-Bleezy> that's cool..
<charlie-tca> but there are thousands of charlies out there
<charlie-tca> seeing my own name helps with my realizing it is me
<G-Bleezy> good call
 * charlie-tca knows ms causes some short term memory loss
<Myrtti> I've got my own messages in purple so I see by colour they're mine :-)
<charlie-tca> how do you do that?
<Myrtti> depends on your client
<Myrtti> I've got my irssi themes
<charlie-tca> I'm on XChat
<G-Bleezy> hey howcome you use Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Works better on my older hardware
<G-Bleezy> what is your older hardware?
<Myrtti> xubuntu supplies me with enough of tinkering and fiddling around, and gives me space to adjust my desktop up to my own preferences
<charlie-tca> I just retired the PII 400MHz system, now have 866MHz P3, 1.4GHz P4, 2.2GHz amd64
<G-Bleezy> Myrtti, Unbuntu doesn't do that?
 * charlie-tca also likes the colors better
<G-Bleezy> those are pretty old..
<G-Bleezy> I am on a 1.4ghz i think..
<charlie-tca> But they work great on Xubuntu
<G-Bleezy> well that is good...
<G-Bleezy> did you try them on Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Yes, several times. I do a lot of testing, so install both Ubuntu and Xubuntu on them often
<Myrtti> G-Bleezy: sure it does, but it also adds a lot of stuff that I don't actually need. Like OpenOffice or Rhythmbox
<G-Bleezy> ahh
<G-Bleezy> x2
 * charlie-tca nods in agreement with Myrtti 
<G-Bleezy> well i guess thats all good reasons for me to use Xubuntu too :)
<charlie-tca> I think it is good for everybody. It is cleaner and nicer than Gnome
<charlie-tca> at least in my opinion
<Myrtti> install emacs on top of xubuntu and I'm ready to go ;-)
<Myrtti> well, lots of other stuff too, but they I'd have to install on Ubuntu as well
<charlie-tca> I do everything in Gedit instead
<Myrtti> my most used apps don't come with any of the distros by default anyway
<charlie-tca> I just can't get emacs or vim in my head
<Myrtti> so better to use the easiest to install but most slimmed down and install the necessities on top of that
<charlie-tca> so true. I don't remove even close to as much from Xubuntu as Ubuntu to use the stuff I want
<Myrtti> can't live without tasque, gnome-do, terminator, gwibber, screenlets, claws-mail, emacs, latex, auctex, qalculate, rapidsvn etc...
<G-Bleezy> hmm..i never heard of any of those except emacs
<G-Bleezy> and terminator is some first person shooter like emulator?
<Myrtti> nope, terminal emulator like xfce4-terminal and gnome-terminal
<Myrtti> a bit more to my liking though
<G-Bleezy> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<G-Bleezy> !x11
<G-Bleezy> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<Odd-rationale> Need help with something?
<G-Bleezy> nothing in particular..
<alienkid> hi guys typing this from my laptop, my desktop just froze and doing ctrl+alt+bksp doesn't work what should I  do?
<charlie-tca> If you tap the caps lock or num lock keys, do the lights blink?
<alienkid> yep
<alienkid> on my wireless hub for my mouse and keyboard
<TheSheep> does alt+ctrl+f1 switch you to text console? (alt+ctrl+f7 to go back)
<alienkid> nope
<zoredache> you may be left with simply toggling the power... :|
<charlie-tca> If you give it a few minutes, it may start working
<TheSheep> try alt+ctrl+sysrq+s and then alt+ctrl+sysrq+b
<charlie-tca> It is not completely froze until the lights no longer will work
<TheSheep> that will sync and reboot
<zoredache> oh, if you have ssh installed, have you tried sshing in?
<alienkid> wait f1 may not be working becuase of "f lock"
<alienkid> I am using a "microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard v1.1"
<alienkid> toggling "F lock" works
<zoredache> so you are able to get to a console now?
<alienkid> alt+ctrl+f1 doesn't
<alienkid> no
 * charlie-tca locks the keyboard up completely when he does it
<alienkid> how do I press all those keys at once?
<zoredache> hitting caps/scroll/fn won't really tell you anything if you are using wireless
<zoredache> yes, all at once
<charlie-tca> alienkid: hold down the ALT and CTRL keys and tap F1
<charlie-tca> then let go
<alienkid> ok
<alienkid> Got a console!
<alienkid> so what do I do now?
<charlie-tca> Was hoping TheSheep was coming back
<charlie-tca> can you log in to that console?
<alienkid> yeah
<alienkid> what can I do from here?
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking...
<charlie-tca> sudo killall gdm - hit enter
<charlie-tca> that should kill the desktop
<alienkid> ok
<charlie-tca> gdm - hit enter
<charlie-tca> that should restart gdm and you can log in to the desktop
<alienkid> soulh it have taken me to the log in screen?
<alienkid> sould
<charlie-tca> yes, it should
<charlie-tca> If it did not give any errors
<alienkid> well I am still at the console
<charlie-tca> okay. type  'ps -A | more'  and hit enter
<charlie-tca> don't type the quotes
<alienkid> ok
<charlie-tca> hit space to go through the list and find gdm. You need the number on the right of gdm
<charlie-tca> left of gdm
<charlie-tca>  q quits the listing
<alienkid> ok
<charlie-tca> now use 'sudo kill NUMBER' hit enter
<alienkid> then try relaunching gdm
<charlie-tca> then 'sudo gdm' and hit enter
<charlie-tca> should get a login screen
<alienkid> ok that worked now I am at gdm
<charlie-tca> Now you can go ahead and login
<charlie-tca> That restarted the desktop.
<alienkid> splash then freeze
<charlie-tca> that's bad
<charlie-tca> LOL
<alienkid> you think!
<alienkid> sould I  try that alt+sysrq thing mentioned above?
<charlie-tca> sure. then go back to alt+ctrl+f1
<alienkid> ok did this alt+sysrq+s then while holding alt+sysrq and releasing S hit B and it rebooted
<charlie-tca> Okay, you should be able to get back in when it comes back
<alienkid> tell you more whee it's at usplash(if it gets that far)
<charlie-tca> okay
<alienkid> Grub -> kernal X.yz.a or Kernal x.yz.a(recovery)?
<charlie-tca> X.yz.a first. If it hangs again, then recovery
<lechon> hello
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<lechon> i just plugged in a SD card and got a lot of errosr in dmesg
<lechon> mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt. ... register dump .... register dump.... mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<lechon> i'm using 8.10 64bit
<alienkid> ok charlie It got to gdm same thing logged in got past splash screen and freeze currently in alt+ctrl+f1
<charlie-tca> maybe it just needs time to get to the desktop. ALT+F7 takes you back to it
<alienkid> ok
<alienkid> back to desktop but just like when I came in here, mouse won't move.
<alienkid> I don't get this it was working fine yesterday booted to desktop from power in like 2 mins now this
<alienkid> *power on
<charlie-tca> alienkid: do you get to the desktop?
<charlie-tca> Turn off compiz
<alienkid> oh yes the desktop is there and everything it's just completely unresponsive
<alienkid> compiz isn't installed
<charlie-tca> Wireless mouse, right?
<alienkid> yes but just pluged in another one and it  won't move
<charlie-tca> Try resyncing the mouse to the receiver
<alienkid> USB
<alienkid> that was my first thought too
<charlie-tca> Does ALT+F1 give the drop down menu
<namzezam> Problem with login , my user name is in english but my default in hebrew , when changing the language in login, it only changes the user-readable messages on the screen, not the language of the input field -- that is stuck on Hebrew. This issue is also described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-660830.html !!!Ii is Unsolved!! !!! any hint?
<alienkid> no
<namzezam> alienkid: the no is for me?
<alienkid> I don't think the keyboard is working any more
<alienkid> no nam it wasn't
<charlie-tca> lights blink?
<namzezam> no, the login is nice, but in is hebrew=the defulte, but my user name is in english font
<namzezam> so i can not login
<alienkid> charlie-tca: yes they do, but ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't even work
<charlie-tca> Ctrl
<charlie-tca> +Alt+del to restart
<charlie-tca> go to recovery mode this time
<alienkid> nope nothing even on a non wireless one
<namzezam> is it to me?
<alienkid> Hard reboot tiime?
<namzezam> recovery mode?
<charlie-tca> namzezam: I don't have an answer for you
<charlie-tca> alienkid: yes
<alienkid> ok here goes nothing
<charlie-tca> alienkid: good luck
<namzezam> charlie-tca: do yu know weher should i look for such answer?
<alienkid> *pushes button*
<charlie-tca> what version, namzezam
<alienkid> Grub -> kernal x.yz.a (recovery) boots
<namzezam> u see it is critcal problem, and it should be reported, this should never happened
<namzezam> 8.10
<charlie-tca> namzezam: I agree, it should not happen. It sounds like a locale issue
<namzezam> yes it is
<namzezam> in any logout, must be a cheack if the login is posiable
<charlie-tca> namzezam: ctrl+alt+f2
<namzezam> ok? that makes what?
<charlie-tca> log in
<alienkid> so should I login and started cping my files over to my USB key?
<namzezam> in terminal mode? local eng?
<charlie-tca> alienkid: just a minute
<alienkid> ok
<charlie-tca> namzezam: yes, go to /etc/environment and check the locale
<namzezam> could u paste here what should be there for me to login in english?
<charlie-tca> mine is empty except the path. I only have english installed
<charlie-tca> Also gt to /etc/default/locale and check it
<namzezam> charlie-tca:  so i should have it empty or remove that file?
<charlie-tca> empty
<namzezam> cheack to find what?
<namzezam> empty ok!
<charlie-tca> check the language
<namzezam> ok
<charlie-tca> LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<namzezam> yes, hope all is nice, otherwise u would see me back , thanks :)
<namzezam> more?
<charlie-tca> now you kill gdm and restart it
<namzezam> now i am in winodows,
<charlie-tca> oh
<namzezam> yes, i have no any other way to login
<namzezam> so, if all is nice u would not see me, if i have problem when following your instruction, u would see me back for here
<charlie-tca> okay
<namzezam> thanks
<charlie-tca> alienkid: squirming baby
<alienkid> yes?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, can't type and hold the kid at the same time.
<charlie-tca> Handed him off, now
<charlie-tca> What happened to recovery mode, or are you at it's menu?
<alienkid> menu
<charlie-tca> Okay, just let me bring it up
<charlie-tca> The best guess I have right now is xfix, first, since that controls the desktop
<alienkid> ok
<charlie-tca> then maybe root, and run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' which redetects the keyboard and mouse
<alienkid> I am now going to try to copy my data to my USB
<alienkid> then continue
<charlie-tca> okay
<alienkid> so you can continue telling me what to do
<squidly> I've got an issues with my suspend and poweroff I was hoeping someone could help we with
<squidly> I can use pm-suspend to drop my box, but if I use the xfce logout applet, to try to suspend or power off it does not work
<squidly> the poweroff gets me to a gdm login page, suspend/hybernate do nothing for me
<squidly> good has failied me
<alienkid> ok Charlie done
<charlie-tca> alienkid: you ran xfix?
<alienkid> yep
<alienkid> and the reconfigue
<charlie-tca> then resume
<alienkid> ok
<alienkid> gdm -> logged -> splash -> desktop and mouse works!
<namzezam> charlie-tca:  :( sorry , am back! same problem in login via ctrl+alt+f2 or any other f..! it keeps loacle of hebrow, never english
<charlie-tca> namzezam: I am at a dead end there. I am familiar enough with language support to go further. Sorry.
<alienkid> can open Firefox and Thunderbird, so now I am a happy camper
<squidly> alienkid: :D
<charlie-tca> namzezam: and it won't let you log in to the desktop?
<alienkid> thanks for saving me a reinstall
<charlie-tca> alienkid: You are welcome
<namzezam> no login
<namzezam> any way u go
<alienkid> bye and thanks again
<namzezam> this is critical, it must be roprted, please care fo it, i would need to re install ubuntu
<knome> namzezam, can you giva a quick recap?
<charlie-tca> namzezam: maybe ask in #ubuntu
<namzezam> which is so so sad, i do like 8.10
<namzezam> i was there
<namzezam> they did not reponed
<charlie-tca> did you catch knome?
<charlie-tca> He might know how to fix it. Give a recap
<namzezam> knome?
<knome> namzezam, yes, me.
<knome> namzezam, what is your problem, briefly?
<namzezam> knome ok
<namzezam> Problem with login , my user name is in english but my default in hebrew , when changing the language in login, it only changes the user-readable messages on the screen, not the language of the input field -- that is stuck on Hebrew. This issue is also described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-660830.html !!!It is Unsolved!! !!! any hint?
<namzezam> and this also after ctrl+alt+f2
<namzezam> thanks
<knome> do you use the hebrew locale?
<namzezam> well that is what i did defined but never could login with user in english font
<namzezam> i am now from windows
<namzezam> could never login with my user name
<knome> have you tried to set the language to english and then reboot X with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<knome> and if this has worked before, maybe you could remove the hebrew locale from terminal, log in (with hopefully english login screen) and install the hebrew locale back.
<namzezam> yes, and setting was to heb, but the user name is eng, and i could never ,since then login
<namzezam> here is the problem
<namzezam> i can not login
<knome> hmm.
<namzezam> can not do any thing
<namzezam> am out of linux
<namzezam> am from woindows
<knome> ok..
<knome> do you havppen to have openssh-server installed? :)
<knome> *happen
<namzezam> no
<knome> ok
<knome> let me boot my laptop where i can test things.
<namzezam> i could start by using the 8.10 instaltion cd
<knome> ok..
<namzezam> ok i wait
<namzezam> or should i start with the cd?
<knome> charlie-tca, can you remove packages with the live cd?
<namzezam> do they have there , kind of repare?
<knome> that might be a solution.
<knome> i doubt that there is a repair tool for this.
<charlie-tca> I think you can with difficulty. It would be better to boot the recovery menu on the hard drive installation
<namzezam> it is not live cd? how to get simple live cd, my cd is complete instaltion
<zoredache> knome: remove files on the installed system from a livecd?  You could do that... it would be tricky
<zoredache> you would need to boot the livecd, mount the filesystem(s), chroot in, and then you could use apt/dpkg
<charlie-tca> namzezam: hit ESC when it is starting and pick the 2nd menu choice(recovery)
<knome> charlie-tca, but it's still password protected?
<charlie-tca> Then you can arrow down to root
<charlie-tca> not unless it is encrypted
<charlie-tca> it gives you a root prompt
<knome> namzezam, you should try what charlie-tca suggests
<namzezam> ok, here is what i gut:
<namzezam> 1, this prob must be reported and be solved for other users!
<namzezam> 2. tkae my cd, ESC ->recovery->root
<knome> namzezam, sure, but we don't know what lead to it.
<namzezam> and hope that it would let me in if not, reinstall ubuntu
<charlie-tca> no cd, hit ESC when the system is starting to get the GRUB menu,
<charlie-tca> namzezam: do you see a menu when the system is starting?
<knome> charlie-tca, do you know who is in charge for gdm in ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> no I don't
<namzezam> so , if i get in i could cp all the files and let u have those, then it would be good as starting point
<knome> i think i'm going to dig in to launchpad then
<knome> and try to contact somebody.
<namzezam> but if i end up with re instaling, well ,that should be reported with what we have untill now
<namzezam> to solve it
<namzezam> here is the way
<charlie-tca> yes, namzezam. That's why you pick recovery from the grub menu.
<charlie-tca> knome: is this his only system?
<namzezam> in logout, cheack that same user could login with the defintion as they are if not , DO NOT logout!!!
<charlie-tca> namzezam: not really possible. You have windows and ubuntu on this. How does ubuntu know if windows screwed something up on it?
<namzezam> no, in ubuntu,
<namzezam> alwaysw before logout
<knome> charlie-tca, i wouldn't want this to happen for anyone else.
<knome> charlie-tca, at least i could ask if this is known.
<namzezam> cheack for ability to login  for same user with the defination after loggin out
<namzezam> very simple and caching all prob
<charlie-tca> i wouldn't either, but I don't think you can guarrantee at logout that the system won't be failing later
<namzezam> the deination, u can also have rool back ver , for them
<squidly> namzezam: have you tried this?
<squidly> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<knome> squidly, he can't log in.
<squidly> knome: after he get to the recovery
<charlie-tca> but he also has not started the recovery menu
<knome> yes.
<namzezam> squidly:  yes
<namzezam> why? is this what made this prob
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990999&highlight=gdm+login+input+language
<knome> looks like the solution is to set the correct language in xorg.conf.
<squidly> that could be it too
<namzezam> xorg.conf. ?? or fdi??
<knome> xorg.conf.
<namzezam> what and how?
<knome> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knome> see the link i pasted
<namzezam> ok let me read
<knome> you should still log in to the recovery
<namzezam> this is good new , i will try
<knome> also this sounds quite logical.
<charlie-tca> namzezam: you should file a bug on this yourself. You know all the issues with it.
<namzezam> charlie-tca:  here is what i ask
<namzezam> i will try and you will try too
<squidly> anyone here know how to fix suspend and power off. When I click poweroff I get pushed to the login screen, suspend does nothing, but if I do use pm-suspend in a terminal, it works.
<namzezam> i should and u sould too
<namzezam> ok?
<namzezam> do not put it all on me, when i still not have way to get into my ubuntu
<namzezam> please
<charlie-tca> I need you to file the bug, and if you give me the bug report number, I can check it.
<knome> namzezam, just try if it works.
<namzezam> and , yes i must say , thanks
<knome> namzezam, and if it works, let's think about filing the bug then.
<namzezam> ok , i will com back from here or there
<charlie-tca> file it after you get it working again.
<namzezam> yuowould it too
<namzezam> please..
<arualavi> namzezam, console login isn't an option?
<knome> a friend of mine suggest that the incorrect language might have gotten to initramfs also.
<arualavi> namzezam, I mean, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<knome> but let's try this first.
<knome> arualavi, no luck. :)
<namzezam> it is the prob, by terminal i gut the smae locale
<namzezam> arualavi: y
<arualavi> ah ok
<namzezam> ctrl +al +f1,2,3,4,5
<namzezam> so , i use my cd try recover, but first try recovery which is on my hd
<namzezam> but i think that would use the same prefrnces, but we see
<namzezam> ok thanks and hope to see u , this way or the other
<namzezam> any last moment thought?
<zoredache> do you know how to use irc in a terminal?
<zoredache> if you can get to a recover console you might want to setup irssi or something and we might be able to help you there
<namzezam> zoredache:  no
<namzezam> zoredache:  so 1st thing is apt-get install irssi  ??
<G-Blunted> Hey howcome when I select some packages in Synaptic it doesn't let me "Apply" and install them??
<zoredache> G-Blunted: did you start synaptic without administrative  privileges?
<G-Blunted> yes
<G-Blunted> well it started automatically
<G-Blunted> every time i turn my computer on...but ya
<G-Blunted> hey that worked
<G-Blunted> i went terminal and typed: sudo synaptic and now i can apply! thx dude :)
<lcafiero> knome: ping
<knome> lcafiero, pong.
<lcafiero> hey, knome -- so I understand that Canonical does not provide *buntu disks other than Ubuntu, correct?
<knome> lcafiero, they provide ubuntu and kubuntu, if i'm correct. xubuntu is a community effort, so it leaces us out from that.
<knome> lcafiero, at least i've seen kubuntu cd's.
<knome> lcafiero, oh, you can get edubuntu as well.
<lcafiero> knome, I see. Doesn't seem fair
<knome> lcafiero, as i said, xubuntu is community-driven.
<knome> lcafiero, maybe you could join #xubuntu-devel and we'll continue there? :)
<charlie-tca> Doesn't it also go to using the files in universe/multiverse instead of main
<lcafiero> Oh, got it. (sorry, I thought you said to come here).
<knome> lcafiero, no problem. :)
<G-Blunted> !interface
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interface
<G-Blunted> how do you get a list of interfaces?
<charlie-tca> like network interfaces?
<G-Blunted> ya
<knome> ifconfig
<G-Blunted> that's what i was lookin for!
<knome> namzezam, did it work?
<namzezam> no
<namzezam> :)
<namzezam> but i found how i am going to make it
<knome> did you get to the recovery terminal?
<knome> ok.
<namzezam> just let u know
<namzezam> i am now instaling inside windows the ubuntu
<namzezam> i know i can by this ubuntu accses the exct3 of the old instaltion
<namzezam> then i would ask u for next instaction
<namzezam> this btw, is not so good news for ubuntu , beoucse it is very not secure
<namzezam> it means that if i can modify the instaltion on the ext2 of the ubuntu , being the indipndet one, by the one i install in windows, well this means that ALL it open for non autezised
<alienkid> charlie-tca: my brother just install compiz and set it as his window manager then xubuntu went in to "low graphics mode" and then went to gdm but the screen was black so I took him to a console and was wondering how to see whats running?
<alienkid> *installed
<namzezam> te recovery used the same locales
<charlie-tca> alienkid: ps -A | more  is what I use
<namzezam> u must, please please do, keep this story well known for who must correct it
<namzezam> we have 2 prob:
<namzezam> 1. one by instaltion in windows of ubuntu can accses all in the other partion , this is totaly not secure
<zoredache> namzezam: the simple fact is, that EVERY operating system has this issue.  If you want your files to be secure setup encryption...
<namzezam> 2. the local login problem must never happened, so in logging out , there must be a way to find if the same use by the defination for next login is able to login
<namzezam> zoredache:  yes :)
<zoredache> if you have physical access to a drive, and it not encyrpted, then you have total access to anyting on it.  Period...
<namzezam> just let me have it reported to u
<alienkid> sould we uninstall compiz from the console?
<namzezam> with hope it would get somewhere
<charlie-tca> alienkid: worth trying
<alienkid> ok doing so now
<namzezam> what is compiz?
<zoredache> namzezam: reporting it here wont' really change much.  When you installed, you could have choosen to encrypt the filesystem or your home directory
<namzezam> zoredache:  ok
<zoredache> I don't t hink the majority of the world is ready for encrypted filesystems to be the default...
<knome> then they are ready for compromising their security.
<namzezam> well it should be an option a bold option
<charlie-tca> Ever try a simple "fix the grub menu" after you encrypt it?
<namzezam> with bery nice documentation, simpel etc
<charlie-tca> It is impossible
<namzezam> what is impossibale?
<alienkid> ok uninstalling
<charlie-tca> fixing after encrypting
<zoredache> grub lives on the small unencrypted partition... fixing grub isn't impossible
<zoredache> I'll concede that it is pretty complex though
<namzezam> ok, i am now not on encrytion, but i am on to that issue very soon
<namzezam> now just let me have my nice ubunu 8.10
<charlie-tca> yeah, a simple one-letter typo cost me the installation
<namzezam> i repate
<namzezam> we must make, BEFORE any logout, a cheack for abilty to login with all the defination being set, so that if it is not possibale, then the user is pormted, while still being loggied in, before login out
<namzezam> this is critical issue, and it is not only for locale, and could be also for ancryption prob
<namzezam> and it is must do!
<namzezam> please make all the alrames up
<knome> namzezam, you are free to file a bug report OR fix it yourself.
<namzezam> i can not do it,
<namzezam> i can not , please belive, i know i am free to,,, i am not connected as u
<alienkid> how do I kill a process?
<alienkid> from console
<knome> you can file a bug report and we can try to affect the people working on this.
<knome> alienkid, 'kill [pid]'
<zoredache> namzezam: what you ask isn't really something that is going to be possible... First, you would have to save the unencrypted version of the users password somewhere, then you would have to magically know which characters will not be available on their keyboard
<charlie-tca> alienkid: sudo kill NUMBER
<namzezam> zoredache: no magic, very very simple
<knome> namzezam, then why don't you send the patch for us already?
<namzezam> 1. when login  have all copied in one place
<alienkid> how do I shutdown?
<namzezam> 2. before logout, try lgoin , if not then take the old ver and re-login
<knome> alienkid, 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<charlie-tca> alienkid: sudo shutdown -P now
<charlie-tca> is power off
<knome> charlie-tca, how do -h and -P differ?
<charlie-tca> P implies h
<charlie-tca> h is halt; P is poweroff after halt
<knome> ok.
<zoredache> namzezam: I am sure it probably seems simple to you, but I pretty sure what you ask, is both a very bad idea from a security perspective, and very difficult to implement
<alienkid> ok ran -P
<charlie-tca> Probably no difference on new systems, but a big difference on old systems
<alienkid> shutdown
<alienkid> bye
<arualavi> namzezam, the system don't know your password, so it's not possible that it try to login for you
<zoredache> A much simpler solution might simply be have all the tools that change keyboard layout have some form of reminder for the user so they understand what they are doing
<Mood> Anyone know how to get xubuntu to auto connect after a connection disruption? sometimes when i get back to my computer, I see a connect dialog just sitting there  waiting for me to press
<zoredache> connect to what?
<namzezam> arualavi:  yes, u are right it is hashed, but well, must be a way, beouse the other way is much more not secured
<Mood> zoredache: connect to my network
<Mood> zoredache: oh sorry, it's wifi
<namzezam> here what i am doing now is much more inscure, and u can alywas make some trcing of memeory and alogratimes
<arualavi> namzezam, if you find a way, please file a critical security bug :-P
<namzezam> ok i am now trying to go from ubuntu inside windows, let's see where this lead me
<namzezam> arualavi:  i will think :)
<namzezam> ok hope to c u, and again thanks :)
<namzezam> ok i ma in ubuntu inside windows having accssess to my broken ubuntu
<namzezam> charlie-tca: are u here?
<alienkid> chaelie it rebooted and now we're at a screen with an "X" cursor and blue green and white lines running across the screen, and the keyboard and mouse both aren't taking commands.
<alienkid> *Charlie.
<charlie-tca> alienkid: then it needs to boot to recovery and use xfix on it
<namzezam> i have the etc/X11/xorg.conf in my gedit, what should i do now?
<charlie-tca> namzezam: I don't know how to help you.
<alienkid> ok can't force a clean reboot going to hard
<alienkid> rebooting... Please wait...
<alienkid> shut down instantly turn on, as usual.
<alienkid> (This is his brother typing if you're wondering why there's spelling and grammar.)
<namzezam> how to force loacle form xorg.conf?
<knome> namzezam, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990999&highlight=gdm+login+input+language
<namzezam> thanks
<alienkid> Got a menu. About to run Xfix.
<alienkid> It gave us a warning and gave us back to recovery menu. He didn't go to ok, just enter.
<charlie-tca> what kind of warning? What did it say?
<alienkid> Something about something possibly configured. Couldn't read it 'cause it was too fast.
<charlie-tca> Maybe he bounced the enter key? try it again, please
<alienkid> persistant warning: Overwriting possibly customized configuration.
<alienkid> Didn't bounce.
<alienkid> Was just fast.
<charlie-tca> Yes, okay. There should be a continue button or it did what it needed to.
<charlie-tca> Hit resume
<alienkid> 'kay.
<alienkid> If resume is highlighted, just press entered? And don't press left to get to ok enter?
<charlie-tca> yes
<alienkid> worked.
<alienkid> Now at desktop.
<alienkid> Avant started. Going to remove rest of Compiz. Thanks. Again.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<alienkid> He says "Groan... Again."
<charlie-tca> what's again?
<alienkid> Helping us again.
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<alienkid> P.S. Know any good leopard xfwm4 themes?
<charlie-tca> I am not much into graphics
<alienkid> ?
<alienkid> Oh.
<charlie-tca> eyes can't handle it
<alienkid> All traces of compiz removed.
<alienkid> Know how to get an emerald them to be gtk?
<alienkid> My brother just said "THat's impossible."
<alienkid> Is it?
<charlie-tca> I don't knwo
<charlie-tca> know
<alienkid> Ok. Bye.
<charlie-tca> see you later
<namzezam> found in /etc/default/loacle
<namzezam> LANG="he_IL.UTF-8"
<namzezam> LANGUAGE="he_IL:he:en_GB:en"
<namzezam> shoud i it cahnge to
<namzezam> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<namzezam> LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<namzezam> ???
<zoredache> namzezam: if you don't have a backup of your files, make a backup now.  Then feel free to go ahead and try it.
<zoredache> You may be at a point where a reinstall is easier then a repair.
<namzezam> so , if i have backup , and i do this excat change,  do u think i would need use reinstall and backup?,
<zoredache> I have no idea
<namzezam> just give me a bit attention for this 2 lines
<zoredache> I don't know anything about locales
<zoredache> if your files are backed up, then go ahead and try it
<namzezam> ok , i  will let u know
<namzezam> ok
<zoredache> it doesn't sound like you make things much worse
<namzezam> :)
<namzezam> :(
<namzezam> ok i will let u know
<namzezam> c u
#xubuntu 2009-02-12
<terminal> hi all. i am having a strange issue. i am attempting to install xubuntu 8.10 on my macbook pro (penryn), but when I launch either the livecd or installer the text on everything is HUGE, which means i can't see anything to do the install.
<terminal> any ideas? :/
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts might help
<zoredache> Use the alternate installer?
<zoredache> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<terminal> i was hoping to avoid burning another disk, but yeah i guess i'll have to do an alternate install
<terminal> charlie-tca: interesting doc, can't really mess with the quirks or anything since it is a live cd :/
<j1mc> terminal: i think you can copy the iso to a usb stick, and install from there.
<j1mc> you have to take some extra steps to do it, but i could save you the cd if you really wanted.
<terminal> nah it's easier to just burn the cd lol
<terminal> i was hoping to just fix whatever the problem is and use the normal installer
<zoredache> if your network works, you really only need the contents of the mini.iso
<zoredache> did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro_Penryn ?
<terminal> i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Intrepid
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to jsut boot into a command line from the xubuntu hardy livecd?  I need to grab some files and X is borking out on me
<cody-somerville> I believe so, yes.
<knome> wow, cody-somerville o/
<cody-somerville> hi :]
<craigbass1976> I just saw a safe graphics mode that I swear wasn't tyhere an hour ago
<j1mc> hi knome and craigbass1976
<j1mc> and cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> :)
<craigbass1976> j1mc, hey
<j1mc> hey
<knome> hello j1mc
<thiebaude1> hi everyone
<thiebaude1> how do i intstall downloadable themes on xubuntu
<Mood> thiebaude1: install? or download? or both?
<thiebaude1> i downloaded but i need to install it
<thiebaude1> im new to xubuntu
<Mood> you should be able to use Xfce Settings Manager->User Interface
<thiebaude1> ok thanks i'll try that
<thiebaude1> mood:when i downloaded the theme i saved it in my temp file, when i get into user interface there is no way to get it from the temp folder
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<knome> !changethemes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<zoredache> !xfce-themes
<thiebaude1> kewl
<zoredache> hrm... xfce-themes works in a pm to ubottu
<knome> !xfce-themes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<knome> hmmh.
<knome> ;)
<zoredache> eh?  whats that about?
<knome> dunno. maybe you're banned or something? ;)
<knome> worksforme
<knome> anyway, good night.
<zoredache> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
 * zoredache shrugs
<knome> :)
<steeljim> good evening
<thiebaude> hi
<steeljim> can anyone assit with a server setup
<zoredache> the best way to find out is by asking your question
<steeljim> having a problem mounting a drive
<steeljim> trying to do a windows share
<zoredache> so does your windows box see the linux box in the network neighborhood?
<steeljim> yes it does
<zoredache> and you see the share?
<steeljim> but I don't see any drives
<steeljim> just the server what I named
<zoredache> did you just set this up?  Did you restart samba after adjusting the configuration?
<zoredache> I have to go, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<zoredache> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<txDEF> hello all
<txDEF> how do I get to the command prompt of the alternate install?
<zoredache> press alt-f2
<charlie-tca> rescue a broken system
<txDEF> thanks
<txDEF> the system is not broken though, doing a fresh install and the hdd is not recognized
 * charlie-tca is too slow; must be getting late
<txDEF> what is the sudo command to try and recognize the hdd?
<zoredache> it usually should just be there unless you a drive controller that isn't supported
<txDEF> the hdd is connected via IDE to a MSI MS-6131 PII mb
<txDEF> system boots fine currently into xp and the hdd is recognized in the bios
<txDEF> though the bios only revision is 1.6 from 1998
<txDEF> i've disabled PNP in the bios, disabled hdd blocks,
<txDEF> disabled UDMA and UDMA2 in the bios
<txDEF> I keep thinking I am missing something simple
<txDEF> looking through the forums others have installed xubuntu on this type of machine, so I would believe that the drivers are there
<steeljim> can anyone assits with a drive share setup
<steeljim> I have /dev/sda5 that i would like to set up as a windows share
<burner> steeljim: first mount it somewhere... /dev/sda5 is the device, where is it mounted?  /media/extradrive?
<steeljim> i dont know
<steeljim> fresh install
<burner> type "mount"
<steeljim> bunch of stuff came up
<burner> and /dev/sda6 was in the list?
<steeljim> but only listed /dev/sda7
<burner> so it's not mounted
<burner> is it formatted?
<burner> is there data on it?
<steeljim> yes
<steeljim> no
<steeljim> only the os
<burner> so /dev/sda6 is where your / is?
<burner> i wouldn't share the whole drive, pick a folder to share
<steeljim> whole drive is ok
<burner> it's not
<steeljim> its only 80 gig
<burner> but you can't share your root
<steeljim> just learning this is my first server
<steeljim> how about just partion sda5
<diginux> are there any xubuntu devs in here?
<burner> steeljim: if you have another partition you want to share, that's fine
<steeljim> what is an xubuntu devs?
<burner> someone who develops xubuntu
<diginux> scratch that
<diginux> i meant an xfce dev
<steeljim> yea just want to share sda5
<burner> steeljim: is it mounted? where?  if not, mount it via command line or via gparted
<diginux> i would just like to know if the menu editor is going to be coming back soon in jaunty :)
<diginux> cody-somerville: just commented on your blog post btw
<steeljim> just did sudo fdisk -l
<steeljim> got 6 partitions
<steeljim> no xfce dev
<steeljim> all dev/sda1 ,2,5,6,7,8
<cody-somerville> diginux, :)
<steeljim> how do I mount?
<steeljim> sudo mount dev/sda5?
<diginux> steeljim: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/somefolder
<steeljim> mount point does not exist
<steeljim> do i need to create the "somefolder"" first
<diginux> steeljim: yes
<txDEF> any reason why I get sudo not found at the command prompt?
<burner> exactly
<steeljim> how do i do that/
<steeljim> sudo create "somefolder"
<diginux> steeljim: mkdir /mnt/disk1
<burner> steeljim: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5
<diginux> steeljim: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk1
<diginux> or that
<diginux> ;)
 * burner notes that this can all be done through a sudo thunar as well if you prefer gui
<burner> er... gksudo thunar rather
<steeljim> the mount can be?
<steeljim> apt-get gksudo?
<burner> gksudo is just like sudo, but better for apps that run in X
<burner> er.. gtk even.. kdesudo for qt apps
<burner> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<burner> is it ext2/3/4?
<steeljim> don't see an ext?
<steeljim> I got device boot start end blocks id system
<steeljim> should i get some confirmation on the folder creation  or the mount
<steeljim> its just going to the next line after i enter it
<burner> it just goes
<burner> mount with no args shows what is mounted
<steeljim> ok so i did the sudo mount ./dev/sda5/ /mt/sda5
<steeljim> ok cool
<burner> i see a few typos in your mount line
<steeljim> I got .dev.sda5 on /mnt/sda5 type ext3 (rw)
<steeljim> does that mean im mounted?
<burner> yep
<steeljim> ok so create the folder now?
<burner> sure... or just share teh whole drive
<burner> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5/sharedfolder
<burner> then install samba... "sudo apt-get install samba"
 * burner wonders if there's a gui app for Xfce that is advised or if editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<steeljim> ok is says according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /mnt/sda5
<steeljim> if I want the whold drive is it sudo mdkir /mnt/sda5
<steeljim> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5
<steeljim> ok installed samba
<steeljim> now what?
<steeljim> now do i have to edit the smb.conf file?
<steeljim> burner you still there?
<steeljim> uh oh i think im writing an smb.conf file
<steeljim> how do i get out of here without saving this?
<diginux> steeljim: what are you using to edit it?
<steeljim> I typed edit /etc/smb.conf
<steeljim> bunch of blue dashes on the side
<steeljim> looks like free form text
<steeljim> how do I get out?
<steeljim> Im fallen and can't get up
<diginux> ummm
<burner> use nano
<burner> "sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<diginux> i didnt even know edit was a command
<burner> i dont think it is
<steeljim> oh man
<steeljim> its not taking the command
<steeljim> its not a command line
<burner> ctrl+c help?
<steeljim> bottom says 1 change; #12 25 seconds ago
<burner> weird
<burner> i'm unfamiliar with an "edit" program
<steeljim> ok type :quit(enter) to exit vim
<steeljim> oh it says recording
<steeljim> doh
<burner> lol
<steeljim> wth
<burner> you're in the text editor vim
<steeljim> what is that?
<burner> it's a bit odd to those new to it... i'd recommend nano instead
<steeljim> and how do i get out
<steeljim> its not taking quit
<burner> :q!
<burner> try that
<steeljim> no says recording again
<burner> is this gnome-terminal?
<burner> er, I meant xfce4-terminal just close it and open a new one ;)
<steeljim> no
<steeljim> no its my first attemt at creating a file server
<steeljim> 8.10
<steeljim> ubuntu
<burner> so wtf terminal are you at?
<steeljim> now im recording something...lol
<burner> you're in #xubuntu
<steeljim> im on the server
<burner> no gui?
<steeljim> no
<burner> oh, lame ;)
<burner> ok, you need to close vim somehow
<steeljim> someone told me the guis dont do much
<burner> hit escape
<steeljim> not to bother with them
<steeljim> just go "command line"
 * burner likes a gui... even a simple xfce
<burner> bleh, i wouldn't
<steeljim> esc not working
<burner> especially on your first one
<steeljim> but im recording
<steeljim> lol
<burner> hit esc once, it toggles modes
<steeljim> not toggling
<steeljim> stuck on recording
<steeljim> should I control alt delete
<steeljim> lol
<burner> just type :q!
<steeljim> oh ok im back at command line
<steeljim> should I try a gui?
<burner> sure, but that can be later
<burner> just use nano for now
<burner> it's easy
<burner> "sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<burner> create a share
<burner> add a samba user "sudo smbpasswd -a username"
<burner> then restart samba..  "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<steeljim> ok got a bunch of stuff
<steeljim> sample config
<steeljim> I don't see a create share option?
<steeljim> oh do I just change  this stuff
<steeljim> share modes= no change to yes?
<steeljim> dude this is a lot of stuff
<steeljim> ok so what am i supposed to be editing here?
<steeljim> burner?
<steeljim> I thought this was easy?
<burner> lol
<steeljim> wth am i editing here?
<burner> you should start with ubuntu
<burner> then you just right click a folder and click share in nautius
<burner> you can do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to get a gui :)
<steeljim> on the server?
<burner> yeah
<steeljim> ok but wait
<steeljim> I changed the share to yes
<steeljim> should I not do that?
<steeljim> or just not save this and exit
<burner> don't save
<burner> exit
<burner> i think by default the home directory is shared
<steeljim> htf do I exit
<steeljim> ^g
<burner> ctrl+x
<steeljim> what is that
<burner> ^ = ctrl
<steeljim> ohhh
<steeljim> so i can configure the server from the desktop
<burner> you'll just be able to right click the folder and click "share"
<steeljim> ok im installing
<steeljim> f this command line....roflmao
<burner> for sure
<burner> especially your first one
<steeljim> kinda intersting
 * burner rocks terminal and loves it though ;)
<steeljim> but I don't know wtf im doing
<steeljim> i got another question
<steeljim> i know samba makes the windows pc see the linux folder
<steeljim> what if i have another linux machine?
<steeljim> will it see the folder also?
<burner> yep
<steeljim> dude is this gonna take and hour and half to install?
<burner> at nautilus... hit ctrl+l
<burner> then type "smb://192.168.x.x" to whatever your ip is
<burner> probably... it's all of gnome
<steeljim> holy shi*
<steeljim> where is this downloading from?
<zoredache> the internet
<steeljim> ok so after this installs
<steeljim> is it going to reboot and come up with the desktop?
<steeljim> and I know you will probably giggle at this one but I eventually want to create a web page
<steeljim> will i be able to do that through the desktop also?
<zoredache> To make a web page, all you need is a text editor
<steeljim> ok but wait
<steeljim> if I load this desktop will it over ride the server install and technically make this a client machine
<burner> no
<burner> you're not removing anything
<burner> btw, what exactly are you serving?  just samba?
<steeljim> well
<steeljim> nothing yet
<burner> a desktop can easily be a server and a server can have a gui desktop
<steeljim> but i want to create a media server
<burner> easy enough
<steeljim> and file server
<burner> yeah man, rock out with a gui and add your server packages as needed
<steeljim> what are the server packages?
<burner> you might want it to run rhythmbox with your music library to be a daap audio server
<steeljim> will that accomodate itunes?
<steeljim> or play the itunes files
<burner> apache is a good web server, samba is a windows file server, ssh is good remote command line
<steeljim> yea I want remote access also
<steeljim> to share my music
<burner> it will let itunes connect to it, and it can connect to itunes < version 7.0
<steeljim> with buds
<steeljim> i also have a captive works 3000 hd
<steeljim> which is linux based
<steeljim> I also want to load all my dvd's into the server
 * burner likes handbrake for dvd ripping
<steeljim> i already have some good stuff for that windows based
<burner> so far, you need samba.. that's the only kind of serving it sounds like you're after
<steeljim> anydvd
<steeljim> clonedvd2
<burner> handbrake works well on windows, mac, and linux
<steeljim> does it decrypt actual movies?
<burner> si
<burner> and makes mpeg-4
<steeljim> is it freeware
<burner> and open source
<steeljim> I have just started researching his open source stuff
<steeljim> I use a lot of satellite stuff that i don't believe can be run on linux
 * burner shrugs and digs linux
<steeljim> the captive works box is pretty cool thats why i started looking into this
<steeljim> 10 mins left on that download
<steeljim> wait mpeg 4 is hd right?
<burner> can be
<burner> it can encode a wide range of sizes and quality
<burner> thoggen can rip dvds to ogg theora!  .ogv files
<steeljim> ok its done
<steeljim> how do i run it?
<steeljim> burner its done back at command line?
<forces> saluton
<steeljim> how do i start the desktop gui?
<steeljim> run ubuntu-desktop?
<steeljim> sudo ubuntu-desktop?
<steeljim> burner you there?
<forces> steeljim, start x
<steeljim> need to be root?
<steeljim> how do i get to root?
<forces> root is desactivated
<forces> for security
<forces> use sudo
<steeljim> sudo start x?
<steeljim> trying to start the desktop
<steeljim> from command line
<steeljim> when i type in start x says has to be root
<steeljim> sudo start x not working either
<steeljim> did sudo su
<steeljim> now at root but start x ain't woring
<steeljim> soab
<steeljim> anyone?
<steeljim> forces you there?
<steeljim> someone talk to me
<steeljim> anyone here?
<Iznougoud> Good morning. Or good evening, whatever it - wherever you are..
<Iznougoud> Not sure if this is the place to look, but I could really use some help concerning xUbuntu..
<zoredache> This may be the place
<G-Bleezy> where do i find the MAC address of my wireless card?
<zoredache> G-Bleezy: type ifconfig or iwconfig in a terminal
<Iznougoud> Well, I suppose that's to be considered a somewhat good start, zoredache.. ;)
<G-Bleezy> its not really showin up there tho
<G-Bleezy> thats where i been lookin
<G-Bleezy> i swear it was there when i looked like an hour ago...can't find it now tho
<zoredache> when you run ifconfig do you see your card?
<[biabia]> you may need to sudo
<[biabia]> ?   i think you need root privelege
<[biabia]> sorry for the untimeliness of that contribution
<Xenocide> openGL runs quite slow, anyone know why that might be?
<G-Bleezy> How can i find out what driver and version my wireless card is using?
<Xenocide> u dont need to know, as long as it connects its all good
<genii> You don't need sudo to see ifconfig results. Only to issue something like sudo ifconfig eth0 <some-option>
<Iznougoud> I'm trying to configure Firestarter here, activating ICS, but for some reason it does only detect eth0 (which would be my NIC) and an "unknown unit" given the designation pan0 - could that by any chance be the serial port?
<Iznougoud> Sorry for asking. It's obviously something completely different..
<Iznougoud> Question is, why can't I find my serial ports in Firestarter? They are activated in BIOS, so that wouldn't be the problem..
<rocko> yo
<rocko> for real
<rocko> you be haten' ah brotha Xenocide
<rocko> me hears you be racist is this true ?
<G-Bleezy> How can i find out what driver and version my wireless card is using? I need to figure out if my drivers allow my wlan0 to properly inject packets...
<G-Bleezy> ..cause i don't think they are?
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I'm currently 'ordering' discs off of ShipIt. I've currently ordered Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server & Ubuntu Server 64-bit. Have I missed any of the "Ubuntu" discs that I can get off of shipit?
<Panarchy> I'm currently 'ordering' discs off of ShipIt. I've currently ordered Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server & Ubuntu Server 64-bit. Have I missed any of the "Ubuntu" discs that I can get off of shipit?
<G-Bleezy> !repeat | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Panarchy> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<Panarchy> aww... this bot doesn't know Pie!
<Panarchy> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Panarchy> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<Panarchy> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Panarchy> hahahahahaha
<Panarchy> !food
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<vbfght> Uh, How do I install a program that came in the .tar gz format?
<vbfght> Am i in the wrong place to ask questions?
<fkrieg> you can extract the archive with tar -xzf archive.tar.gz and then there could be a file like INSTALL which tells you how to install
<vbfght> ?
<genii> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
 * genii decides to have some
<genii> vbfght: When needing to install something: 1: Search for it in package manager system. If found install it from there 2: If not found there, look online for a .deb package which is for your *buntu version, and install that. 3: If 1 and 2 fail, and only then download a tar.gz file, extract it, then go into the directory and build the thing from source.
<vbfght> what about a .deb file?
<vbfght> how do i install from .deb
<genii> vbfght:  .deb is the packing type for programs that is what *buntu systems use
<genii> vbfght: To install a deb file, use: sudo dpkg -i <filename-of-.deb-package-you-downloaded-which-is-in-directory-you-are-running-this-command-in>
<vbfght> wow thank you very much
<genii> vbfght: You're welcome
<Reno`> Oo
<Reno`> huyase
<vbfght> See you later. Thanks again.
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I'm currently 'ordering' discs off of ShipIt. I've currently ordered Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server & Ubuntu Server 64-bit. Have I missed any of the "Ubuntu" discs that I can get off of shipit?
<knome> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<ikonia> Panarchy: how many times do you need to be told about spamming multiple channels with the same question
<Panarchy> knome: Thanks
<Panarchy> !ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ops
<iz_> Anyone active in here?
<iz_> Guess that would answer my question..
<ablomen> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ablomen> iz_, there are people here :)
 * genii sips
<iz_> Oh, thank you God. Thank you, thank you.. ;)
<genii> 35 seconds is hardly long enough to wait before decidinng no one is around....
<iz_> I was more referring to a number of users logging off in immediate response to my question :P
<iz_> Anyway, I'm going through hell trying to access the serial port from Xubuntu, and could really use som guidance on the matter..
<Panarchy> Yes
<Panarchy> Hi
<Panarchy> Just got badck
<Panarchy> back
<Panarchy> Be quick, as I can probably fix your problem, but I have to go soon
<iz_> Referring to me?
<iz_> It's simple, or maybe not. I need to access ttyS0, and according to Xubuntu it simply isn't there. It's active in BIOS though, so I really don't know what the problem might be..
<iz_> (I can't access ttyS1 either for that matter)
<iz_> The only devices I can list are eth0 and - for some bizarre reason - pan0
<Panarchy> Have you mounted it?
<Panarchy> Can you give me your computer specifications?
<iz_> I haven't manually mounted it, no.
<ikonia> mount a serial device ?
<iz_> Comp: 800Mhz PIII, 512Mb RAM (old Compaq)
<iz_> When trying to manually mount it, I get the message "can't find  /dev/ttyS0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<ikonia> iz_: what is attatched to this device ? ttyS0 is normally a serial port
<iz_> A nullmodem-cable
<ikonia> iz_: so you wouldn't mount that
<ikonia> iz_: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<Panarchy> Ah, NullModem.
<Panarchy> Should've asked what serial device it was first... lol
<Panarchy> What router or hub are you trying to connect it to?
<iz_> The Compaq (which I am sitting at right now) is connected to a bridget wireless router. I'm looking to use the Compaq as a DNS-server and gateway for antoher machine to which it is connected via the nullmodem-cable..
<iz_> For that purpose, I planned to use Firestarter, but I need to get the serial port up and running..
<Panarchy> hmmm
<iz_> Yes. Better not get into that, and focus on the serial port instead.. ;)
<Panarchy> Can I have the model number?
<iz_> Of what, the Compaq?
<Panarchy> Yes
<Panarchy> Thanks
<Panarchy> Also your motherboard
<iz_> Compaq EN/P733/10E/6/128C
<iz_> Not much info on the motherboard, just reads Compaq Despro
<Panarchy> Googled it, got nothing: Your search - Compaq EN/P733/10E/6/128C - did not match any documents.
<iz_> Give me a sec
<Panarchy> DeskPro?
<iz_> Deskpro
<iz_> Google Compaq Despro EN instead..
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> say it again?
<iz_> http://h18002.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10021_div/10021_div.HTML
<iz_> This one originally shipped with a 733Mhz PIII
<Panarchy> Hmmm
<Panarchy> I'm more interested in the modem, don't know much on the PC end
<iz_> Three PCI-slots and two SD133-slots
<Panarchy> Doesn't the modem have a 'new' console port, that isn't real? (like virtual, so you just connect an RJ-45)
<Panarchy> I know on Windows you use HyperTerminal
<Panarchy> and there was a free one as well... forget what it's called
<Panarchy> Sorry I can't be of more assistance, my knowledge seems to be lacking
 * Panarchy leaves to have Linux dreams
<Myrtti> right...
<knome> hello Myrtti
<Myrtti> hello knome
<ikonia> iz_: sorry - I'll pick this up with you now
<ikonia> iz_: what is it your trying to do
<ikonia> iz_: lets start off properly
<iz_> Ikonia; are you sure you want to know? ;)
<iz_> I'll try to keep it brief..
<ikonia> iz_: quick summary
<iz_> The Compaq has a fully working connection to the LAN. I would like to use some kind of ICS via the serial port though, for the purpose of getting another machine with no NIC access to the LAN.
<ikonia> iz_: whoaaaaa
<iz_> For that purpose, I intended to use Firestarter.
<ikonia> iz_: you'll need to "dial" ther other machine (check out tip) to make a connection
<iz_> Which may, or may not work. But since I can't access ttyS0 in any way, I'm kind of stuck at square one.
<ikonia> iz_: do you have /dev/ttyS0
<iz_> Yes.
<ikonia> iz_: ok - so that's a great start, so you do have the device, and xubuntu can see it
<ikonia> iz_: so now you need to "connect" to the other machine, what is the other machine running ?
<iz_> Well, yes and no.
<ikonia> yes and no ?
<iz_> The file ttyS0 is in devs.
<ikonia> iz_: that means the device was seen a boot time and a device file created - so that's great, it's there and #xubuntu knows about it
<iz_> Ok. I'll take your word for it..
<iz_> But, Firestarter can't see it.
<ikonia> iz_: because firestart wants a network device
<ikonia> not a serial device
<iz_> Right. By that you mean an active network device.. Not a potential one..
<ikonia> a serial device is not a network device
<ikonia> iz_: you need to look at "slip"
<iz_> Now it's getting ugly.. ;)
<ikonia> it's been ages since I did anything like this, slip is "serial line i p "
<iz_> Ok. And how do I setup that in Xubuntu?
<ikonia> there must be something on the web, hang on
<ikonia> I've not done this for many years
<iz_> But, you have done it... Which is more than I could say for most.. :P
<ikonia> http://www.tcpipguide.com/free/t_SerialLineInternetProtocolSLIP.htm
<ikonia> quick over view - looks solid
<ikonia> not for many many years
<iz_> So much for the simple solution using Firestarter.. :\
<ikonia> Hmmm nothing obvious on any of the normal guide sites
<Myrtti> just a thought - perhaps the guys at #ubuntu-server know more?
<iz_> Still. I should have known.. ;)
<ikonia> Myrtti: nice on e
<iz_> Ah well. Anyway, it's settled that me trying to "activate" ttyS0 in any fashion other than setting up SLIP is a dead end..
<sophia> anyone can help? i have a problem in compiling my code
<knome> !ask | sophia
<ubottu> sophia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sophia> anyone can help? i have a problem in compiling my code
<sophia> mine is 32bit ubuntu when i compile my code i get following error:
<iz_> Thank you for helping, ikonia.
<sophia> f_wrap.c:(.text+0x119): undefined reference to `PL_strlen'
<sophia> ff_wrap.c:(.text+0x124): undefined reference to `NPN_MemAlloc'
<sophia> ff_wrap.c:(.text+0x13f): undefined reference to `PL_strcpy'
<sophia> /tmp/ccz1PevI.o: In function `addToList':
<sophia> ff_wrap.c:(.text+0x17f): undefined reference to `NPN_MemAlloc'
<sophia> /tmp/ccz1PevI.o: In function `delFromList':
<sophia> ff_wrap.c:(.text+0x220): undefined reference to `NPN_MemFree'
<sophia> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<sophia> make: *** [ff_wrap.o] Error 1
<knome> !pastebin | sophia
<ubottu> sophia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> sophia: why are you trying to compile mplayer yourself?
<knome> maybe you should ask some programming channel?
<sophia> gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` ff_wrap.c -o ff_wrap.o
<sophia> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<sophia> (.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'
<sophia> /tmp/ccz1PevI.o: In function `dupMimeType':
<sophia> ff_wrap.c:(.text+0x119): undefined reference to `PL_strlen'
<knome> and mabye this isn't a (x)ubuntu issue after all.
<sophia> Myrtti: its my project and i have to do it...
<ikonia> sound an unusual project
<sophia> hmmm?
<ikonia> sophia: is this for school ?
<knome> sophia, i think #ubuntu-devel might be the best place to ask this.
<knome> or then not.
<sophia> no y?
<knome> i'm not quite sure where this kind of things belong.
<sophia> its not an mplayer
<ikonia> sophia: just trying to understand the scope of the project to see if there is an alternative
<ikonia> sophia: the code looks like mplayer and your in the #mplayer channel too
<ikonia> sophia: what code is this ?
<sophia> firefox wrapper
<ikonia> sophia: for what ?
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sophia> to play a video in firefox browser using SDL library
<ikonia> sophia: if you give us details of what you're trying to do we can offer an end to end solution hopefully
<ikonia> sophia: and your currently on xubuntu ?
<Myrtti> doesn't mozilla-mplayer do that...?
 * Myrtti doesn't know
<ikonia> Myrtti: yes, I think it does
<sophia> mine is gcc compiler problem so i m in xubuntu channel
<ikonia> sophia: are you using xubuntu  ?
<Myrtti> sophia: if mplayer can do it, and you want mplayer to be embedded in firefox, doesn't mozilla-mplayer already work?
<sophia> i am using 32bit but why it is checking for (/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<sophia> (.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main')
<ikonia> sophia: are you using #xubuntu ?
<sophia> ya i am using xububtu
<ikonia> sophia: can you show me the output of "uname -a" in a terminal please - then we can see what platform your on
<sophia> ok
<ikonia> sophia: there looks to be an out of the box solution for this
<sophia> Linux kavitha-laptop 2.6.27-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Nov 21 12:00:22 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> sophia: ok - so if you open up the package manager of choice and search for mozilla-mplayer as Myrtti suggested, do you see it ?
<sophia> let me check
<ikonia> sophia: if you can see it - install it, someone in the channel can explain how if you can't see how as I've got to pop off for 15 minute
<sophia> but i dont want mplayer now... i have mplayer mozilla browser and i am doing performace test of mplayer and ffwrapper
<sophia> i have problem in compiling ffwrapper
<lesshaste> hi all
<sophia> ikonia:any idea?
<sophia> anyone knows??
<ikonia> sorry I thought you'd left
<SiDi> Hi
<sophia> or you know any player which uses SDL library?
<lesshaste> anyone know how to use kexec to get kernel debugging info?
<lesshaste> how do I change the set up to log me in automatically at boot time?
<knome> !autologin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin
<knome> lesshaste, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221302
<lesshaste> thanks!
<mandragora22> hi everyone do u know if there's a spanish speaking xubuntu channel
<Odd-rationale> mandragora22: not for for xubuntu... but there is #ubuntu-es , they probably can help with most issues...
<Odd-rationale> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mandragora22> yeah but they told me to come here and ask
<mandragora22> or to go to Kubuntu chat room
<mandragora22> which should have been a sort of joke
<Odd-rationale> oh, i see... :(
<Odd-rationale> well, there really isn't an xubuntu es channel...
<mandragora22> did i say that i hate that bloody ubottu?
<cody-somerville> ;]
<mandragora22> i know... that's why i'm here to complicate my life out trying to fix my OS... lol
<Myrtti> so, what problems do you have with xubuntu?
<mandragora22> the point is that something happened to the menu panel
<mandragora22> (xfce4-panel)
<mandragora22> and it dissappear
<Odd-rationale> !panel | mandragora22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<mandragora22> (sorry for my english i know it sucks)
<Myrtti> did it explode in flames? start bugging out its eyes and sing Italian opera? just disappeared? ok.
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce-panel
<Myrtti> you can restart it
<Odd-rationale> what happened!
<Myrtti> hit alt-f2 and type xfce4-panel
<Odd-rationale> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Myrtti> Odd-rationale: someone set us up the bomb
<Odd-rationale> there we go... :)
<mandragora22> yeah, i've done it.
<cody-somerville> oh cool!
<cody-somerville> People are writing Xubuntu wiki help pages
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<cody-somerville> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<mandragora22> now it's back totally different it has the default icons and theme
<cody-somerville> : (
<Myrtti> !xfce4-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce4-panel
<cody-somerville> !info xfce4-panel
<ubottu> xfce4-panel (source: xfce4-panel): The Xfce4 desktop environment panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 474 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<mandragora22> wait guys wait
<cody-somerville> mandragora22, That shouldn't happen unless you configuration didn't save
<mandragora22> that's not my problem
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville: yeah, charlie-tca made the wiki page... i put it in the factiod...
<cody-somerville> mandragora22, (they're just playing around with the bot)
<mandragora22> don't know why it dissappeared... it jus did
 * Myrtti moves to another channel to play
<mandragora22> before it dissappear i was playing spore
<mandragora22> could it make the menu panel unstable?
<mandragora22> but which is worse now i can't logout
<cody-somerville> mandragora22, You were playing spore?
<cody-somerville> Is it a cool game?
<mandragora22> not it takes quite too long
<mandragora22> i suddenly got bored of it, just in time to find that i had no menu bar
<mandragora22> actually
<mandragora22> my PC became too slow, so i decide to reboot...
<mandragora22> after it the menu was gone, then (and with some help) i could replace my beloved old bar for the default old bar
<cody-somerville> I'm sorry :(
<mandragora22> no no!
<mandragora22> i can't log out
<mandragora22> that the problem
<mandragora22> the menu bar is not
<cody-somerville> Press alt+f2
<cody-somerville> then execute xfce4-panel
<mandragora22> but it's running
<mandragora22> now i do have a menu panel
<cody-somerville> ok
<Odd-rationale> mandragora22: hmm... one way you might force a logout is by pressing ctrl+alt+bkspc
<mandragora22> i can't log out from my computer
<mandragora22> yeah but i don't want a forced log out
<mandragora22> i wnt to normally shut my PC down or restart or log out or what so ever i need....
<mandragora22> i could even hold the power button for 5 sec and it will turn off
<mandragora22> but i need my exit button
<Odd-rationale> mandragora22: you can execute "sudo poweroff" in a terminal
<charlie-tca> Does the button in Applications -> Log Out not work?
<mandragora22> where can i paste what says when i try to leave xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | mandragora22
<ubottu> mandragora22: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mandragora22> i think it might be a compiz problem
<mandragora22> couse everything is unthemed
<mandragora22> but wait
<cody-somerville> That sounds like a probable cause
<mandragora22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117245/
<mandragora22> now im running terminal ill send another link
<cody-somerville> mandragora22, it sounds like you need to start xfce4-session
<mandragora22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117247/
<mandragora22> now see that
<mandragora22> yeah in fact, now there's no emerald theme installed
<mandragora22> and everytime i open a thunar window says that i'm acceding in a root account
<mandragora22> (i may hurt my system)
<mandragora22> ok no one will help me right?
<alienkid> what do you need?
<Odd-rationale> mandragora22: does "whoami" in a terminal return your username?
<mandragora22> let me check
<mandragora22> says root
<Odd-rationale> not good....
<mandragora22> but im not root
<mandragora22> what had happened?
<Odd-rationale> you should logout immediately... :)
<mandragora22> yeah tell me so
<Odd-rationale> or reboot...
<alienkid> what if you type exit at a terminal
<Odd-rationale> sudo reboot
<mandragora22> im trying to log since i join this chatroom
<mandragora22> the what?
<mandragora22> then what?
<mandragora22> what i should i do next?
<Odd-rationale> mandragora22: then try to log back as your normal user...
<alienkid> if you typed exit then type whoami
<mandragora22> ok... ill b back to tell what happen
<alienkid> ok
<alienkid> Hello, Alenkid's brother speaking. I booted into Xubuntu, then opened firefox, then I was watching an os x tour video on youtuve and then when I un full-screened it and switched to "mozzila add-ons" to search for a darker ifox theme right when I was about to hit "i" on my keyboard it logged me out and restarted my computer, than I booted again, opened firefox, it crashed firefox, then I clicked the icon on my dock it was ab
<alienkid> out to bounce(How I have it set for open animation.) and it logged me out and restarted, so then I booted again, at this point Alienkid came down and booted his, so I logged in etc. and it was fine besides the fact that it redid all my firefoz add-ons to default except fast dial and it changed my theme, so I carried on, un-installed iFox original and smooth, and looked for a new theme, then, I wanted to google to find one,
<alienkid> and I couldn't search, so I clicked the search button, couldn't do that either, so I typed in the address bar "Google.com" and hit enter, didn't work, hit the button, didn't work, so I Xed it and tried to open again and it brought up the restore session thing, and it had artifacts all over it(Thing with my video card or some piece of hardware and Linux, happens when I switch workspaces too.) but it never went away. So I log
<alienkid> ged out and it said my GDM couldn't be loaded and so we di a ctrl+alt+F1 on it and then learned it wanted an fsck, so now we're reinstalling. Any idea why it did the logout restart?
<alienkid> I am back in control of this account now
<alienkid> but I think he still wants help
<alienkid> one thing he left out was it tried to fsck when we were go into recovery mode to xfix
<alienkid> oh yeah we're using wubi
<Myrtti> wubi - uh-oh
<TheSheep> alienkid: do you have free disk space in you home partition?
<alienkid> ?
<alienkid> unknown
<TheSheep> open a terminal and type 'df -h'
<alienkid> Myrtti: why uh-oh?
<alienkid> (it's all out parents trust us doing)
<alienkid> can't anymore as he siad above "we're reinstalling"
<alienkid> personal I think Linux hates him/his computer
<alienkid> *personally
<Myrtti> uh-oh, because wubi installations don't actually use the disk itself but use a loopback file that resides within the NTFS partition
<Myrtti> "Any gotchas?" "Hibernation is not supported under Wubi, moreover Wubi filesystem is more vulnerable to hard-reboots (turning off the power) and power outages than a normal filesystem, so try to avoid unplugging the power. An Ubuntu installation to a dedicated partition provides a filesystem that is more robust and can better tolerate such events."
<Myrtti> http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<alienkid> yes I have read that before
<alienkid> so we're reinstalling but I think he wants to know what could have cuased the logout and reboot
<TheSheep> a crash of the X server, likely caused by some bug in the graphics drivers being used by compiz and/or AWN
<alienkid> hes computer doesn't work with compiz(he tired last night, I didn't want him to)
<TheSheep> you said something about jumping icons...
 * TheSheep has to run
<alienkid> so most likely becuase of using the compositor and AWN?
<alienkid> yes he siad he has AWN set up so when an app is opening it's icon bounces up and down untill it opens
<alienkid> how do you make it do that?(the "* TheSheep has to run")
<Myrtti> /me does something
 * Myrtti does something
<alienkid> ok thanks for the help(I can't wait until we get him a new computer)
<Joe-CNK> whats a good photo import app?
<Joe-CNK> for my camera
<ablomen> Joe-CNK, i use gthumb myself, works pretty good
<Joe-CNK> ok
<Joe-CNK> btw i really love xubuntu
<Joe-CNK> much nicer
<mandragora22> hi everyone
<mandragora22> can anyone help me saving my computer?
<mandragora22> anyone?
<Joe-CNK> what you mean?
<Joe-CNK> saving how like doing a backup?
<mandragora22> since this mornig my menu bar dissappear
<mandragora22> sorry
<mandragora22> again
<mandragora22> the menu bar does not start with the system
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<mandragora22> not just panel, but session
<mandragora22> when i run xfce-panel it comes again, but then when i close the terminal window it goes again...
<Myrtti> erm
<mandragora22> and what it's strager i can't log out or shut the computer down
<Myrtti> that factoid mentions "press alt-f2 and type in xfce4-panel"
<Myrtti> and it seems your session handling is somehow broken as well
<mandragora22> yeah
<charlie-tca> and if "press alt-f2 and type in xfce4-panel" does not work, it gives a wiki page to explain further
<mandragora22> now i got a panel, but i also have a terminal window open with the command "xfce4-panel"
<mandragora22> now i close that window, and figure this, the panel is gone
<Myrtti> mandragora22: why do you have a terminal window open with the command xfce4-panel?
<charlie-tca> did alt-f2 open a full terminal?
<Myrtti> it shouldn't
<mandragora22> no it didn't
<Joe-CNK> probably just opened a terminal for that program so you can command it to stay put and such
<mandragora22> now it's back in its place
<mandragora22> but if i try to log out by clicking on the exit button it says that
<mandragora22> wait where can i paste something?
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mandragora22> you know som,ething strange firefox does not show the url address
<mandragora22> ok here it is
<mandragora22> pastebin.com/m7de545a
<mandragora22> that's what says when i try to log out
<Myrtti> yup
<Joe-CNK> dude you might need to do a clean install you got issues lol
<Joe-CNK> or use synaptic to remove firefox and reinstall it
<Myrtti> erm.
<Myrtti> clean install is about the last option
<Myrtti> mandragora22: you could try the following
<Myrtti> next time you reboot, don't login to the graphical environment, but move to the commandline TTY with alt-f1, and login there.
<mandragora22> and then?
<Myrtti> while logged in, make a backup copy of your xfce4-session information with moving it from /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4-session to, say /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4-session-backup
<mandragora22> shall i do that in text mode?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> if you then return to the graphical login with alt-f7, you should be able to login and get a "clean" session - that is, all the session information you might have saved earlier has been cleared
<mandragora22> mv /home/myusername/.config/xfce4-session /home/myusername/.config/xfce4-session-backup
<mandragora22> ?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> replace the myusername with whatever it is
<mandragora22> i mean that's the command move right :MV?
<Myrtti> yeah
<mandragora22> and shall i make the folder backup first? or when i type it it'll automatically create it?
<mandragora22> (sorry 'bout this i'm too new in linux...)
<Myrtti> well basically you moving it to a different name *is* the backup
<mandragora22> wow so i can send it to my pictures folder and it'll b OK?
<Myrtti> xfce4-session can't find directory with the original name anymore, so it creates one anew
<mandragora22> wow
<mandragora22> thanx a lot Myrtti
<mandragora22> I'll b back to tell u
<Myrtti> the beauty of linux systems - most of the configuration is saved in more or less plaintext files, which you can backup to normal media at will
<Myrtti> s/linux/*nix/
<Shadoweaver> My copy of xubuntu runs really slow and the input response time is a force to be reckoned with.  Can anyone help?
<Shadoweaver> !support
<ubottu> For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help
<Shadoweaver> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<charlie-tca> Shadoweaver: how much memory and what is your cpu?
 * charlie-tca asked the wrong thing?
<likemindead> (1) Bought a new wireless router, (2) configured it, (3) my iPhone has no problems with it, (4) this computer has no problems via wired connection, but (5) my Xubuntu laptop isn't online even though I (6) restarted it and (7) triple checked the SSID & password.
<likemindead> Help?
<Myrtti> which wireless NIC do you have?
<likemindead> Not sure. How do I check?
<Myrtti> "sudo lshw -C network"
<likemindead> I should also note that the laptop connects to the WiFi network, but there's just no juice.
<likemindead> Okay, I've got that info on the laptop, what do I need to look at specifically? (Thank you!)
<Myrtti> product and vendor information is always nice for a start :-)
<likemindead> Ah. The wireless card is golden. I bought it off eBay and use it all the time. It's an Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG and it worked at home this morning.
<Myrtti> likemindead: I assume you're running intrepid?
<likemindead> Below the info for my wireless card there's a section that says "*-network DISABLED"
<likemindead> Yes, I am.
<Myrtti> try installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Myrtti> it should have a driver for that card of yours
<likemindead> Hrm... the card has never had issues before. I use it all the time at home and on the previous router I had here at work. It's only now that I've setup this new router this morning that I can't connect, but I know the WiFi IS working b/c my iPhone is browsing. Grr...
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> actually
<Myrtti> NetworkManager has probably stored the MAC of your previous router
<Myrtti> try removing that connection with right-clicking nm-applet, choosing Edit connections...
<Myrtti> and then reconnecting
<likemindead> I tried install Wicd to no avail... re-installing network-manager now...
 * likemindead is away: Actually working...
<tingle> how do i make a print screen in xubuntu? alt+print screen doesnt seem to work..
<charlie-tca> Add the screenshooter to the panel and then click on it
<charlie-tca> alternate idea: install Jaunty; it works in it, but don't install Jaunty if you can't have the system go down
<Myrtti> or install scrot and bind printscr to using it
<G-Bleezy> !scrot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrot
<Myrtti> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<lilkuz85> hey guys...i have a question about xubuntu on my xbox...is that supported here ?? i need to know how to config the ip address and dns settings and such
<cody-somerville> Hi
<ablomen> lilkuz85, assuming the ethernet card is supported, you can set the ip address etc in /etc/network/interfaces
<cody-somerville> There is also the network settings
<cody-somerville> Just run gnome-network-properties
<lilkuz85> were is that located on the xbox ???
<lilkuz85> can i run from shell ??
<Myrtti> erm
<zoredache> no
<Myrtti> are you, or are you not running xubuntu?
<ablomen> cody-somerville, ah yeah i was looking for that, isnt in the system menu anymore
<cody-somerville> ablomen, I noticed that too
<lilkuz85> i am running xubuntu i just installed it on my xbox...i had xdsl on here but i like ubuntu and this is really as close as it gets
<ablomen> cody-somerville, where would that bug report go, xubuntu default settings?
<cody-somerville> ablomen, no, I'm filing a bug again gnome-control-center
<ablomen> ah ok :)
<ablomen> cody-somerville, by the way, dunno if your only in jaunty now, it is the case in 8.10 too
<cody-somerville> Okay.
 * cody-somerville has filed a bug.
<lilkuz85> man this is weird...the keyboard is a lil off from regular ubuntu....the - keydosent work and the / key makes the -, whats up with that ???
<forces> saluton
<rhavenn> what would cause synaptic to not show all packages in a search, but apt-cache search finds them? specifically, libdvdcss and opera were the latest 2..i added the repositories in sourses.list.d directory
<rhavenn> *sources.list.d
<lilkuz85> can anyone tell me if their is a guide for xubuntu on the xbox ??
<slow-motion> hi
<SiDi> lilkuz85: probably not. about your keyboard you need to get the good keyboard layout
<SiDi> and if you find none that is good for your keyboard you may have to edit it manually
<zoredache> lilkuz85: google seems to think this looks good http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<lilkuz85> zoredache, ive been there...not much on how to set this up...it really didnt give much of an install guide...i had to figure it out on my own
<lilkuz85> this is really messed up...i cant figure out how to change the keyboard layout because i cant type in terminal with the way its set right now...
<G-Blunted> how can i save my current xfce session as the default, without logging out?
<ablomen> wooh im on jaunty \o/
<charlie-tca> I like jaunty! Please make sure any bugs you find get reported.
<ablomen> yeah i will :)
<ablomen> first impressions are good :) *knocks on wood)
<charlie-tca> I have been running it for over 1 month already
<ablomen> oh, no major problems?
<ablomen> charlie-tca, btw, are bugs like
<charlie-tca> Welllll, it hasn't been down more than a day
<ablomen> the nvidia driver not updating from 17* to 180 and the updating process changing resolv.conf, bugs worth mentioning
<charlie-tca> Sound disappeared for a week, and I don't run compiz
<charlie-tca> They are filed already.
<ablomen> ah ok :)
<charlie-tca> I think I saw something about the nvidia177 driver being discontinued?
<ablomen> yeah i think 180 is the replacement
<ablomen> it works for my card anyway
<knome> sounds logical :P
<ablomen> even dual-head, which is nice :)
<charlie-tca> great :-)
<ablomen> knome, lol
<ablomen> hmm, nice new tasty features :) like the new configuration stuff
<ablomen> hmm ok first "problem" does anybody know how to switch from vdesktops when scrolling on the desktop in jaunty?
<G-Blunted> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ablomen> G-Blunted, ah thanks
<G-Blunted> lol i was just wondering what Jaunty was....you're welcome though :)
<Myrtti> atleast the ubuntu naming scheme has some sense in it
<Myrtti> alphabetical order rocks
<zoredache> I wonder what 'q' will be
<knome> my fav for jaunty+1 is 'kinky kitten', but i doubt that will go through.
<TheSheep> kittens are not herd animals...
<knome> do they have to be? :P
<titan_ark> hey :)
<knome> 'lo
<titan_ark> hey knome
<titan_ark> was at the ubuntu channel and ws suggested to try xubuntu cos i am unable to install ubuntu 8.10 on my dinosaur of a PC
<knome> titan_ark, how much ram do you have?
<titan_ark> knome 256MB
<titan_ark> i tried the wubi installer and it dint work
<knome> ok... what went wrong?
<titan_ark> then i tried booting from the live disc tht reached a black screen
<titan_ark> using wubi? well after trying to copy the files it said i am 3 MB short than 256 and the installation was cancelled
<zoredache> 3mb short of what?  disk space or?
<titan_ark> 3mb short on RAM, sorry :P
<zoredache> did you actually get the boot screen when you tried to boot off the cd?
<titan_ark> yes i got the boot screen after selecting the language, i selected to "install ubuntu" and then it went to a screen where it was showing a status with the orange bar probably trying to load the files
<titan_ark> then it hit a black screen
<titan_ark> with the mouse pointer only!
<zoredache> you might want to give the alternate install cd a shot...
<titan_ark> hmm okay. i am presently downloading it
<titan_ark> hope it works
<charlie-tca> Was that the xubuntu or ubuntu cd?
<titan_ark> on the ubuntu channel i was suggested to try xubuntu
<titan_ark> it was an ubuntu 8.10 live disc
<charlie-tca> Yes, but if you ubuntu alternate cd instead of xubuntu cd, it still may not install
<zoredache> are you sure you have 256mb of RAM available for the OS?  Some onboard-video devices like to steal some of your RAM
<charlie-tca> if you download the
<titan_ark> charlie oh :( i thought il give it a try since it said its for systems with less than 256MB RAM
<charlie-tca> You need to use the Xubuntu cd instead
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu cd will install in 192MB
<titan_ark> zoredache yes i do. atleast windows says i do. been using this dino for 6 yrs now :P
<titan_ark> ubottu yes i saw the 1st link sometime back
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<titan_ark> :S
<titan_ark> well since i have started the alternate cd download i might rather complete it and give it a try
<titan_ark> shall try xubuntu if it doesnt work
<titan_ark> had another query,
<titan_ark> does xubuntu also provide the same ease of creating a dual boot as ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, but uses less resources for the installation and while running it
<zoredache> xubuntu|ubuntu use pretty much an identical installer...  The alternate installer is a bit tricker to get the dual-boot going
<titan_ark> charlie oh okay :) thats nice to hear
<titan_ark> zoredache, oh! for a n00b id rather not try that now!
<titan_ark> been itching to try out linux for quite a while and its just not happening :P
<SirEel> um, this may sound like a useless thing to want to do, but my laptop has three pointing devices, and i want to set just one of them to left-handed, how can i do this?
<knome> SirEel, looks like a place for xorg.conf editing. don't ask how, though.
<SirEel> humm... that could be a problem. my xorg.conf has everything set to default i believe... i don't think it even acknowledges that i have more than one pointing device...
<charlie-tca> SirEel: I don't have a laptop, but can that be done through gsynaptics?
<SirEel> i have no idea
<charlie-tca> You can install gsynaptics and use it to change the touchpad, I think.
<SirEel> i'll take a look
<charlie-tca> In 8.10, the touchpad is controlled by HAL, instead of xorg, I believe
<titan_ark> another query, any precautions i must take to ensure i dont lose my windows boot load menu?
<zoredache> windows boot menu?
<titan_ark> i think we call it grub, am not sure
<SirEel> running gsynaptics gives me an error
<SirEel> it reads: "GSynaptics couldn't initialise. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<zoredache> titan_ark: are you already doing multi-booting?
<titan_ark> zoredache, when i bought this PC it had an xp and 98 dual boot but i faced some trouble while cleaning up my system and reistalling xp after a virus attack, so i stil get 2 options to select on booting
<titan_ark> but i actually run only 1 os now :P
<titan_ark> there is this way of editing it out bout i dint want to risk it as i am not sure to go abt it
<zoredache> titan_ark: if it is using the winxp bootload, then the configuration won't be changed.  But you'll have another boot loader in front of that.  If you decide to get rid of linux you'll need to run fixmbr to undo the change
<titan_ark> zoredache: okay. so for now if i install xubuntu i wont face any trouble?
<titan_ark> i had tried installing redhat a long time ago and then ended up with  my whole HDD turning into a non dos partition
<titan_ark> dont want to risk that now
<charlie-tca> SirEel: here is some help on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<SirEel> cheers
<zoredache> you shouln't face any trouble, but that doesn't mean you won't.  I personally think you should make a backup of any important data if you haven't already
<titan_ark> zoredache, okay :)
<titan_ark> is this from where i can DL xubuntu?
<titan_ark> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.10/release/xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<titan_ark> i had started the DL but it got cancelled just now :(
<charlie-tca> I´d get it here: http://xubuntu.org/get or there, either one
<titan_ark> okay thx :)
<titan_ark> 2 hrs to complete the DL :(
<zoredache> you might have better luck with bittorrent.  Plus, a download can't really fail part way through
<titan_ark> i am facing some trouble with utorrent. it says i aint getting incomming connections!
<titan_ark> some port forwarding problem
<titan_ark> and in the guide to forward the port my modem isnt listed :P
<titan_ark> they havent listed torrents for xubuntu 8.10
<titan_ark> on the site?
<zoredache> they are their somewhere, it is just tricker to find
<titan_ark> oh okay on the sites i guess :P
<titan_ark> also another n00b question: what is the diff between 8.10 and .04 besides a long term support?
<zoredache> if you click the link for one of the mirrors, you'll get a list of files, a couple will be the .torrent files
<titan_ark> oh okay il try tht
<titan_ark> thx
<zoredache> one is 6 months newer
<titan_ark> okay
<zoredache> a few newer packages, and features
<titan_ark> okay :)
<titan_ark> hope am not asking for toomuch, but would u be able to suggest where i can get some help on opening the port
<SirEel> charlie-tca, i got the same error again, after following that page
<charlie-tca> I have no other ideas. As I said, I do not have a portable system, and never used gsynaptics. What about setting 'SHMConfig' 'true'?
<fortunev> what is the command to start a command terminal
<charlie-tca> SirEel: you could also ask in #ubuntu
<SirEel> charlie-tca, the problem with setting SHMConfig to true is that there isn't a section for the pointer in the xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> fortunev: alt+f2
<SirEel> which is something i should probably fix...
<charlie-tca> you can add it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<charlie-tca> might be a better reference
<fortunev> charlie-tca: that is brining up a run dialog. what is the command for a terminal
<charlie-tca> "xfce4-terminal" in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> no quotes
<fortunev> ahhh... thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<knome> charlie-tca, do you have any idea why my mail filters are not working on thunderbird?
<charlie-tca> I don't, knome. I use claws-mail
<knome> :<
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen anything on that, either
<knome> seems it is the custom header filters.
<knome> the filters seem to work also on *new* messages.
<knome> but i can't get existing messages filtered, even if i run the filters manually.
<charlie-tca> weird
 * charlie-tca don't like that word - it looks wrong
<knome> i remember having exact same behaviour earlier.
<charlie-tca> filters should act on both new and existing messages. Maybe you have to select all the messages in the folder first
<charlie-tca> then filter on selected messages?
<knome> i know.
<knome> hmmh.
<knome> no luck.
<Itacious> Hey all, I have xfce set up with a 48px panel, iconbox, etc. (a la Windows 7). I have just discovered (or rediscovered) that the xfce tray supports multiple columns, so now the icons aren't huge (YES!). But, if I put the standard xfce volume applet down there, it blows up to 48x48px. So, in short, does anybody know of a package that is a volume manger(?) for the system tray? Thanks in advance.
<charlie-tca> This new keyboard I bought doesn't seem to spell any better than my old one...
<knome> charlie-tca, apparently this is the solution: http://turbulentsky.com/thunderbird-run-now-filters-fail-on.html
<Lucifer_Cat> hey guys, quick Q: do Ubuntu and Xubuntu differ in any way other than the Gnome/XFCE thing?
<knome> Lucifer_Cat, a bit different default set of applications.
<zoredache> Lucifer_Cat: a few apps here and there,
<Lucifer_Cat> as in, are there any other packages there in ubuntu presinstalled that arent in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> knome: one more reason to stay with claws-mail, maybe
<Lucifer_Cat> oh ok
<Lucifer_Cat> thanks
<knome> Lucifer_Cat, but the core system is the same
<zoredache> Lucifer_Cat: every package in either can be installed in the other
<knome> charlie-tca, thunderbird is the only client that has reasonable support for features i need
<Lucifer_Cat> knome: yes. i was just writing a script that would install certain packages into a fresh install
<Lucifer_Cat> i am working according to the xubuntu config, but i guess theres prolly a way to check if those are installed already
<charlie-tca> I see. I need to find a good calendar program yet. Seems evolution has the one that worked the best for me.
<zoredache> have you tried using the 'run filters on folder'?
<knome> zoredache, yes. it doesn't work
<knome> zoredache, but it works now as i followed the workaround described in the link i posted.
<charlie-tca> Lucifer_Cat: If we installed all the gnome packages, we would be the same as them
<charlie-tca> That is what makes Xubuntu work on older hardware
<zoredache> ah, I didn't see your link
<Lucifer_Cat> charlie-tca: hmmm.
<Lucifer_Cat> charlie-tca: i agree. but i still need to install things like sshd and openvlc and flash etc to make my system accessible/usable. to cut down the time next time, im writing a script that should do all that stuff for me.
#xubuntu 2009-02-13
<charlie-tca> Ah, customizing the system.
<zoredache> you shouldn't really need much of a script.  You could simply build a package that depends on everything you need (assuming everything is available in the repository)
<alienkid> hi guys know any good docks that don't require compositors(tried simdock but it gave errors)
<Lucifer_Cat> i've been apt-getting almost everything. so i suppose it should be.
<Lucifer_Cat> zoredache: that idea is much more feasible.. thanks!
 * Lucifer_Cat goes off to look for instructions on building packages.
<zoredache> The debian new maintainers gude might be a starting point http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<zoredache> I have used the 'equivs' tool on occasion to accomplish something like what you mention.  Though that isn't really what equivs was made for
<Usr> By any chance would anyone know how to make Avant's dock do what Cairo dock's does when you mouse over it?(I'm alienkid's brother.)
<TheSheep> assume we never saw Cairo dock
<TheSheep> also, there is #awn where the developers themselves lurk, they are quite friendly
<Usr> Oh. How do I go about getting to their IRC?
<Usr> (Sorry if it's a late response, I'm looking at a Wiki article, too.)
<TheSheep> Usr: /j #awn
<alienkid> so any good non-compositor docks?
 * charlie-tca never turns compositor on
<alienkid> charlie same here
<TheSheep> I suppose you can make something with the standard xfce4-panel and iconbox panel plugin...
<TheSheep> but it's not quite it
<titan_ark_> hey, another n00b doubt: do i need to Dl any add ons to install along with xubuntu?
<TheSheep> hey max
<TheSheep> titan_ark_: depends on what you want to use, default set of application is not necessarily complete
<TheSheep> titan_ark_: you usually install them from xubuntu itself though
<titan_ark_> TheSheep: okay. am just starting up. so anything else needed for basic use was wat i was intending
<titan_ark_> any AV or security updates?
<titan_ark_> been on windows till date :P
<TheSheep> titan_ark_: you will probably want to install codecs for mp3, movies and dvd -- they are not included, as they are illegal in some countries like USA or Japan
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: the update manager will tell you if there are any updates after the install finishes.
<titan_ark_> oh okay thank you :)
<titan_ark_> i have a wierd internet plan. night DLs are free so been up downloading. have 2 hours left so thought il DL anything more thats needed
<TheSheep> you migth qalso have a look through getdeb.net
<titan_ark_> okay :)
<titan_ark_> shall do that
<titan_ark_> okay 1 major query i forgot to ask
<titan_ark_> the iso that i have downloaded, do i need to burn it as a bootable disc or just burn the image :P
<SirEel> bwa ha ha ha by some mysteriosity, tap to click now works, so its all good
<titan_ark_> SirEel : nice :)
<titan_ark_> wat AV should i use with xubuntu?
<zoredache> you really don't need any antivirus
<Itacious> Lucifer_Cat = Ceiling_Cat?
 * Itacious wonders if he's asked this before.
<titan_ark_> zoredache, oh okay. its a habit from windows :P
<Itacious> titan_ark: Welcome to Linux! :-D
<Lucifer_Cat> Itacious: no.
<Itacious> oh. OK.
<Itacious> lol, that was funny.
<titan_ark_> itacious: windows has been like a pain in the neck and i want to get rid of it :P
<Itacious> "no."
<Lucifer_Cat> would you be looking for him?
<Itacious> No, just wondering.
<Itacious> So.... anybody know of a mixer for the sys tray?
<benjamin_1> I need lots of help setting up internet on newly installed Xubuntu system!
<Lucifer_Cat> benjamin_1: ethernet/cable?
<benjamin_1> ethernet
<benjamin_1> through ptd.net MTE (multi tenant ethernet)
 * Itacious should hang around here more often. Read: First time in this channel.
<benjamin_1> Lucifer_Cat: Can you help?
<Lucifer_Cat> if "just plug it in" is considered help, then sure.
<Lucifer_Cat> otherwise no.
<Lucifer_Cat> mine worked out of the box
<benjamin_1> Lucifer_Cat: I'm getting pretty screwed from my ISP.
<zoredache> benjamin_1: did you have your networking under the other OS?  Have you documented all the settings you had to make there?
<benjamin_1> zoredache:  The other OS is Vista Home Premium x64.  I'm writing down the information for ipconfig /all as we speak.  as for settings on Vista, I have to enter a given username and password, into either a popup box or firefox (page redirected to ptd.net login site).  Does this help you out>?
<Itacious> To Synaptic: You're telling me, with all your trinket and doodad packages, there is not a single package for volume control in the notification area/system tray?!?!
<zoredache> benjamin_1: so under linux what happens?
<zoredache> is your network card recognized, do you get an ip address, are you unable to login to the portable?
<j1mc> Itacious: of course there's a volume applet
<Itacious> for the tray?
<benjamin_1> connects to Auto Eth0. then nothing.  Have attempted to change items in Network Configuration. but no luck.
<Itacious> one that isn't a panel applet?
<benjamin_1> Can you run me through how to tell those items in 5 mins?
<j1mc> Itacious: oh, ok... yeah, it's a panel applet.  what's wrong with that?
<fortunev> can I search for available xubuntu packages from the command line?
<zoredache> fortunev: 'apt cache search pattern'
<Itacious> let me paste what i said earlier.
<zoredache> apt-cache search rather
<fortunev> you guys are awesome!
<Itacious> Hey all, I have xfce set up with a 48px panel, iconbox, etc. (a la Windows 7). I have just discovered (or rediscovered) that the xfce tray supports multiple columns, so now the icons aren't huge (YES!). But, if I put the standard xfce volume applet down there, it blows up to 48x48px. So, in short, does anybody know of a package that is a volume manger(?) for the system tray? Thanks in advance.
<Itacious> (06:53:25 PM) charlie-tca: This new keyboard I bought doesn't seem to spell any better than my old one...
<fortunev> thanks
<Itacious> oops
<titan_ark_> okay a few final questions before i log off and get an hrs sleep:
<benjamin_1> zoredache:Thanks, Ill try that and report back once I finish copying this windows ipconfig, and restart
<titan_ark_> at getdeb.net i saw that most s/ws were for gnome so i cant use them for xubuntu?
<fortunev> zoredache: would 'apt cache search emacs' search for emacs packages?
<zoredache> apt-cache search emacs
<fortunev> thks
<zoredache> titan_ark_: you would need to install some gnome libraries if you didn't have them already.  You will be able to run the applications
<titan_ark_> zoredache: oh okay thx :) i guess il rather install xubuntu and then start from there
<titan_ark_> no point asking questions without experiencing the problems
<titan_ark_> :P
<Itacious> Good luck with linux!
<titan_ark_> oh by the way does the regular chatzilla plugin work?
<titan_ark_> wat irc client would i need?
<titan_ark_> thx a ton Itacious
<Itacious> i think it works without anything else.
<Itacious> Go and install it to check. :P
<titan_ark_> I would need an irc client right?
<titan_ark_> i use mirc or the chatzilla plugin on windows
<Itacious> ChatZilla IS an IRC client.
<titan_ark_> yes
<titan_ark_> okay
<titan_ark_> i was asking once i am on xubuntu :P
<Itacious> try xchat though.
<titan_ark_> okay
<Itacious> it's included with xubuntu
<titan_ark_> thx
<Itacious> bye.
<titan_ark_> cya
<titan_ark_> thx a ton once again :)
<Itacious> See you next time!
<benjamin_1> zoredache:ok zoredache what do i have to do
<Itacious> Hopefully I'll be on this channel often.
<titan_ark_> yes
<titan_ark_> :)
<titan_ark_> adios :)
<benjamin_1> zoredache:ok zoredache what do i have to do??
<benjamin_1> zoredache:ok zoredache what do i have to do??
<Itacious> ...
<Itacious> I'd say he's afk.
<benjamin_1> Itacious: yeah seems like it to me too.  Can you help me?
 * Itacious wasn't paying attention to the conversation.
<Itacious> With what?
<Itacious> Whatcha need?
<benjamin_1> Itacious:  Connecting to the internet through a Multi-tenant Ethernet connection provided by ISP ptd.net
<Itacious> No, I can't. Sorry.
<benjamin_1> Is there someone on who can?
<Itacious> You might wan't to try #ubuntu.
<benjamin_1> thanks ill check it out
<Itacious> Sure. There's always more people in there.
<L3> can someone pls help me
<L3> i'm a noob here
<L3> pls
<Itacious> Please state your problem and a service bot will be with you momentarily.
<Itacious> j/k
<Itacious> Whatcha need?
<L3> i installed xubuntu to a usb using the
<L3> make usb startup disk
<L3> after it installed
<L3> i was told to restart
<L3> and boot from the usb
<L3> so i did
<L3> after booting
<zoredache> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<L3> i selected the language
<benjamin_1> zoredache:ok zoredache what do i have to do??
<L3> in this case english
<L3> then i selected try xubuntu without any changes to the system
<L3> it then brought me to the user login screen
<L3> asking for a username
<L3> and password
<Itacious> !enter
<L3> i do not know the username and password
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<charlie-tca> try ubuntu for user and hit enter for password?
<Itacious> So you installed xubuntu to you pc from the usb key?
<Itacious> Oh, nevermind.
<L3> i was using the try xubuntu without any changes from cd
<L3> live cd
<Itacious> Hmmm... it shouldn't do that.
<Lucifer_Cat> Itacious: !enter > {nick} works better
<L3> then installed as to a usb as a make usb startup disk
<Itacious> Thanks, Lucifer_Cat
<L3> when i booted to the usb
<Itacious> ok, ok.
<Itacious> I get it.
<L3> and selected the same way as live cd
<Itacious> I got it.
<L3> it brought me to a screen
<L3> asking for a username and password
<Itacious> I UNDERSTAND.
<Itacious> :P
<L3> ive tried username: user password: live
<L3> nothing
<Itacious> Did you follow a howto to make the usb key?
<L3> ive tried username: root
<L3> password: root
<L3> nothing
<L3> i can not log in
<L3> the os keeps saying that i need to enter the username and password in the correct case
<Itacious> Did you follow a howto to make the usb key?
<Itacious> L3, ^^
<L3> yes i've followed the how to make a xubuntu 8.10 live usb install
<charlie-tca> L3: try username ubuntu password hit enter
<L3> on pendrivelinux.com
<Itacious> L3, can you give me the link?
<L3> standby
<L3> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-810-install-via-the-usb-creator/
<L3> btw
<Itacious> thanks
<L3> if my wife needs this computer
<L3> i may need to log off and return with this problem
<L3> i hope you guys forgive my persistence
<L3> i am a noob
<L3> i really want to learn linux so bad
<rocko> how do you over rid a burn for dvd on braser for dual layer because my dvd is more than 7.9 it is 8.5 gbs
<Itacious> Hmmm. it shouldn't be asking for a user/pass.
<L3> i know
<L3> but it does
<L3> when i select livecd option on the usb boot
<L3> it goes to the login screen
<Itacious> Usb Creator didn't ask for a user/pass?
<L3> and i am getting laughed at at trying to introduce linux to some folks
<L3> sorry Itacious, i can not understand your question
<L3> i followed the instructions to the letter from that link
<L3> oh wait
<Itacious> The program you used to create the usb xubuntu, did it ask for a user and pass?
<L3> i understand your question
<L3> no it did not
<L3> here is the link again
<L3> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-810-install-via-the-usb-creator/
<L3> Itacious, if you want to try
<Itacious> Odd question, but did you remove the cd before booting into usb xubuntu?
<L3> and e-mail me, my e-mail is akiranma_x@yahoo.com
<L3> my wife needs the computer
<L3> btw
<Itacious> Will you be back later tonight?
<L3> i did remove the cd before booting into the usb drive
<L3> i'll really try
<L3> gtg
<L3> bye
<Itacious> Maybe i can help you then.
<Itacious> i prefer irc over email.
<Itacious> so close.
<rocko> hello
<Itacious> hi
<rocko> how are you?
<Itacious> good
<rocko> I am happy my pcmcia card works :D
<Itacious> :)
<rocko> now my external dvd burn works
<rocko> which for some reason did not want to work with usb 2
<rocko> it worked with usb 1 though
<rocko> which is really slow :(
<Itacious> you mean usb 1.0?
<rocko> it said on the box that it is high speed usb 2
<rocko> but for some reason it does not want to work on my machine
<rocko> it works on my other laptop with usb 2 fine
<rocko> but that it broken now :(
<rocko> yes usb 1.0
<titan_ark> hey
<titan_ark> back with a problem in installation :(
<Itacious> hi
<Itacious> :/
<titan_ark> i reached the screen where it asks for the partitioning
<rocko> compusa bought out tiger direct ?
<titan_ark> now i have 4 drives each of 10 GB
<Itacious> You mean 4 partitions?
<titan_ark> and i had cleared drive E (the 3rd 1) to install xubuntu on it
<titan_ark> oops my bad
<charlie-tca> rocko: no, tiger direct bought compusa when it filed bancruptcy
<titan_ark> yes 4 partitions
<Itacious> oh, you mean drives.
<Itacious> oh.
<Itacious> lol
<rocko> cool
<Itacious> Go on, titan_ark.
<titan_ark> while installing it doesnt give me the option to choose the drive :S
<titan_ark> i guess its directly choosing C
<Itacious> Well, first of all Linux doesn't use C:, D:, Z:, etc.
<titan_ark> and giving me the option to select the size of the win and linux partition
<titan_ark> oh okay
<Itacious> basics:
<Itacious> hda0 would mean
<Itacious> oops.
<titan_ark> sda0
<Itacious> it says sda0
<Itacious> ?
<titan_ark> it showed something like dev/sda0
<titan_ark> dav/sda1
<Itacious> ok
<titan_ark> *dev
<titan_ark> etc
<titan_ark> yup
<Itacious> hda0 means harddrive a, partition number 1.
<titan_ark> and it was selecting the 1st partition
<titan_ark> okay
<Itacious> "sd" is supposed to be SCSI i think.
<titan_ark> prolly it was hda, am just a bit fagged out. been up all night its 7 am now :P
<Itacious> But linux sometimes designates IDE hdd's as SCSI for some reason.
<titan_ark> oh okay
<Itacious> i.e., the hard drive on this pc is designated as sda, but it's IDE.
<Itacious> SO...
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> so do i need to merge 1 drive with the 1st partition now?
<Itacious> hda0 would be harddrive a (1st hdd), partion 0 "1st partition"
<Itacious> hdb3 would be harddrive b (2nd partition), partition 3 (4th partition)
<Itacious> numbering starts at 0 instead on one.
<Itacious> *of
<titan_ark> yes i got that :)
<Itacious> :-/
<Itacious> What do you mean merge?
<titan_ark> so how do i make it select the 3rd partition?
<Itacious> Alright, first of all, why do you have 4 partitions and which one(s) are windows?
<titan_ark> okay, i was assuming il use a 3rd party tool like partition magic and merge the 1st and 3rd partition (if thats possible)
<Itacious> Oh, I see what you mean.
<titan_ark> win is installed on the 1st partition i.e. C, and i had partitioned into 4 just for convenience and as they say better drive performance
<titan_ark> :P
<titan_ark> i wonder hw much of a difference it does make actually on the performance
<Itacious> not much if any.
<Itacious> to be honest.
<titan_ark> okay :P had actually read that some time back so i stuck to that practise
<Itacious> unless the seperation of fragmentation would make a performance difference. idk.
<Itacious> Is there anthing on the last 3 partitions?
<titan_ark> yes lots of data
<titan_ark> mp3s files pic etc
<Itacious> is there any blank partitions?
<titan_ark> blank? i have cleaned up the 3rd one just for installing linux
<Itacious> ok, although i would recommend more than just 10gb.
<Itacious> The installer should designate which one is windows.
<Itacious> Which one does it say is windows?
<titan_ark> sda0
<titan_ark> thats my C drive where i have installed xp
<Itacious> ok. and your third partition is the last one you selected, right?
<Itacious> oops.
<Itacious> I mean created.
<titan_ark> yeah thats where i wanted to install it
<titan_ark> in the wubi installation it allows you to choose the drive
<Itacious> wait, your using Wubi?
<titan_ark> no no
<Itacious> ??
<titan_ark> i just tried it now
<Itacious> So which one do you want to use?
<titan_ark> i was trying to install by booting frm the live disk
<titan_ark> any disadvatages to using wubi?
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: select "manual" at the bottom of the page,
<charlie-tca> it will give you another page.
<Itacious> charlie-tca, can you take it from here?
<charlie-tca> sure
<Itacious> thanks. bye
<titan_ark> when i tried manual, in the "before" and "after" image, it showed that the entire hdd would b under linux
<Itacious> see you later, titan_ark.
<titan_ark> oh okay itacious
<titan_ark> thx a ton :)
<titan_ark> cya sometime
<Itacious> your welcome! :-D
<charlie-tca> It should show the entire drive, but let you pick sda2
<charlie-tca> Are there several partitions/drives in the big window after selecting manual?
<titan_ark> okay so i select manual and then "next" and in the next screen that comes up it will let me pick the partition i want u mean?
<charlie-tca> yes
<titan_ark> no i dint want to risk going to the next scren
<charlie-tca> Okay, let me bring up the screen
<titan_ark> in the same screen it did not show me the option to select the partition
<titan_ark> oh okay
<charlie-tca> I'm bringing up the live cd to make sure I have it
<titan_ark> oh okay.
<titan_ark> i have just 1 system here :| so cant try out wat ur saying simultaneously
<charlie-tca> I have 5, so will walk through it.
<titan_ark> oh okay thx :)
<charlie-tca> Okay, prepare disk space - Manual
<charlie-tca> hit forware
<charlie-tca> forward, rather
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> It will show the partitions
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> select sda2, which should be the E drive. Click on it to hilite it.
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> Edit partition - make sure the correct one is hilited
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> Now, a window will open, to do what you want with the partition. If only Xubuntu is using it, you can select Ext3 Journaling file system
<charlie-tca> If you want windows able to see it, select fat32
<titan_ark> okay il prefer win and linux drives to be interaccessable
<charlie-tca> Then use fat32
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> Then use as : need to select "/" which is the root file system
<titan_ark> ah, i dint get that, sorry :?
<charlie-tca> Sorry, use as: fat32
<titan_ark> "Use as: fat32" ?
<charlie-tca> Then Mount point: "/" which is what we use to say install here
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> Then hit Okay
<charlie-tca> then forward
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> It will ask you to enter your name, user name, password, etc.
<charlie-tca> Write down the user name and password.
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> You need them to get into xubuntu.
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> I think that should work
<titan_ark> alrighty
<titan_ark> :)
<charlie-tca> Normal drives will be C:\ = sda0
<charlie-tca> d:\ = sda1
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> got that
<charlie-tca> e:\ = sda2
<titan_ark> :)
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> thx
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> btw
<titan_ark> wubi installation not a good idea?
<charlie-tca> wubi installation is fine
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> I don't have any copies of windows myself
<titan_ark> oh okay
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> hope i can get rid of windows soon
<titan_ark> :P
<charlie-tca> If you use wubi, you have to do another install to get rid of windows
<titan_ark> in the wubi installation it says file system is not good
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> need to get a hang of linux b4 i can say adios to good ol windows :D
<charlie-tca> This should be a good way to do it then
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> yes
<titan_ark> better to have a dual boot
<titan_ark> else will be in a tight spot in an emergency
<titan_ark> :P
<charlie-tca> agreed
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> chall try it out
<titan_ark> hopefully next time i log in it shall me thro xubuntu B)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<titan_ark> adios
<fortunev> what folder are application config files kept in. I am looking for the .emacs config file. not the local user one
<fortunev> where can I find the .emacs config file?
<zoredache> in /etc
<forces> saluton
<fortunev> thks
<fortunev> zoredache: i found an emacs folder there but not the .emacs file
<Mood> fortunev: can't you just: which emacs?
<titan_ark> back :(
<titan_ark> the install dint happen :(
<fortunev> if I was not such a Linux noob.
<fortunev> what I am looking for is the emacs config file.
<titan_ark> anyone around?
<Odd-rationale> nope
<titan_ark> :?
<Odd-rationale> :P
<titan_ark> :S
<Odd-rationale> :D
<Odd-rationale> you having trouble installing?
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale: yes. was trying xubuntu 8.10
<titan_ark> the install reached 20% and then stalled
<Odd-rationale> how long did you wait?
<titan_ark> about 10 minutes at that point
<titan_ark> and the screen froze
<titan_ark> the mouse pointer froze
<Odd-rationale> hmm. have you tried the alternative install disc? it usually has less issues...
<Odd-rationale> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<titan_ark> oh no :(
<titan_ark> i started with ubuntu
<titan_ark> 8.10
<titan_ark> then ubuntu alternate
<titan_ark> now xubuntu
<titan_ark> dont tell me i need to DL xubuntu alternate now :(
<Odd-rationale> what happened with the alternative disc?
<Odd-rationale> same?
<titan_ark> wel with ubuntu i was getting stuck cos i am running a 256MB RAM system
<Odd-rationale> with the install?
<titan_ark> and during installation i got an error that my RAM was only 253MB
<Odd-rationale> even with 256 mb even xubuntu is going to be slow...
<Odd-rationale> don't even try the livecd... :P
<titan_ark> :O
<titan_ark> oh!
<titan_ark> i was told xubuntu would work on this dinosaur of mine
<titan_ark> :(
<Odd-rationale> it will...
<Odd-rationale> but not a whole lot better...
<titan_ark> oh okay
<Odd-rationale> a good distro to use on those machines is someting like Puppy Linux.
<titan_ark> i dint knw that linux would give so much trouble in places where windows works fine!
<Odd-rationale> very small...
<titan_ark> okay
<Odd-rationale> i'm not saying it won't work...
<titan_ark> lol yeah
<titan_ark> could it be cos i dint create a swap?
<Odd-rationale> swap helps... but it is not used during install...
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<Odd-rationale> if you *really* wanted an ubuntu-based system... try one of these links
<Odd-rationale> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<titan_ark> yes i did c that earlier
<titan_ark> would a 500MB swap do?
<titan_ark> i am running a P4 265MB RAM with a 40GB HDD
<Odd-rationale> swap is not a ram replacement...
<titan_ark> hmmm yeah
<titan_ark> i guess today is not my day
<titan_ark> :|
<Odd-rationale> sorry i can't help much...
<titan_ark> sure, not a prob
<titan_ark> thx for the help :)
<titan_ark> shall try my luck once again
<titan_ark> adios :)
<Odd-rationale> see ya
<Lucifer_Cat> ok so someone suggested this before, and im following up on it... i installed xubuntu, and then i installed packages like sshd and tightvnc etc. now what should i do so i dont have to install them again the next time i do a clean install?
<Lucifer_Cat> any idea?
<likemindead> Anyone having wireless problems after today's updates?
 * forces no
<likemindead> :-(
<likemindead> Is there a website that keeps track of all the updates?
<titan_ark> B)
<titan_ark> finally xubuntu-ing :D
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale :) am in!!!
<titan_ark> yayy!
<titan_ark> feels great :P
<Lucifer_Cat> titan_ark: congrats
<Lucifer_Cat> what was the problem earlier?
<titan_ark> Lucifer_Cat: ah dont ask, tried ubuntu live, then alternate, then xubuntu live
<titan_ark> had almost given up hope
<titan_ark> just took a risk and am thro :P with some data loss though
<titan_ark> :D
<Lucifer_Cat> so you were trying to dual boot?
<titan_ark> yes
<Lucifer_Cat> hmm
<titan_ark> am running a dino of a PC. P4 256 MB RAM and 40 GB HDD with xp
<Lucifer_Cat> i did a clean install
<titan_ark> oh okay :)
<Lucifer_Cat> titan_ark: P3 256megs 40 gigs
<Lucifer_Cat> had xp too
<titan_ark> oh okay :)
<Lucifer_Cat> but didnt want any of that crap :P
<titan_ark> lol
<titan_ark> i hav just 1 system so couldnt risk going for a clean install
<Lucifer_Cat> i have 2 laptops with windows on them... its more than enough
<Lucifer_Cat> titan_ark: yeah.
<Lucifer_Cat> im not even trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<titan_ark> got some really cool help here else i would've still been stuck i guess :P
<titan_ark> oh okay :D
<titan_ark> i spent like the whole night from 12 am to 930 am now!
<titan_ark> whoa
<titan_ark> what an exercise
<Odd-rationale> titan_ark: what did you do to make it work?
<titan_ark> Odd-rationale, the swap did the ttrick i guess :P
<Odd-rationale> cool
<titan_ark> am thrilled
<titan_ark> my 1st successful linux installation!
<titan_ark> thx to everyone here!
<Lucifer_Cat> the tough part is working with it every day :P
<titan_ark> wel hope i can get used to it soon
<titan_ark> which will be a good media player for this?
<titan_ark> amarok ?
<j1mc> titan_ark: congrats on your first install
<Odd-rationale> for music? or for video?
<j1mc> titan_ark: you're using xubuntu?
<titan_ark> yes
<titan_ark> xubuntu 8.10
<titan_ark> i was just looking around
<j1mc> i'd recommend banshee or rhythmbox for a full-featured player.
<titan_ark> amarok is a media player music+video right
<j1mc> xubuntu comes with "listen" installed by default... amarok is music only
<Odd-rationale> no, amarok just does audio music
<titan_ark> oh okay
<j1mc> amarok is also a KDE application - it will work with xubuntu, but it's probably better to stay away from KDE programs on a Xubuntu system if you can help it.
<titan_ark> btw i could'nt format the partition to fat 32 :( it dint permit to install on a fat32 partition so i cant access my data on other drives :(
<titan_ark> okay il keep tht in mind
<j1mc> how are other drives formatted?  ntfs?
<titan_ark> fat32
<j1mc> or other partitions... you should be able to read/write from xubuntu to fat32 partitions
<titan_ark> i had maintained it as fat32 from the beginning to enable inter accessability
<titan_ark> hmmm tryin to figure it out :P
<titan_ark> am lost :D
<j1mc> titan_ark: you'll need to mount the partitions
<j1mc> titan_ark: see here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<j1mc> i need to go to bed, but that should help you along well enough.
<titan_ark> hey thx a ton :)
<titan_ark> shal chk it out
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> al righty am off for now!
<titan_ark> adios everyone and thx once gain
<G-Blunted> is there a graphical app to open .tar.gz files?
<Reno`> mc :D
<Reno`> joke
<rocko> how do you burn a dvd with files from an external hard drive ?
<rocko> man burners for linux SUCK
<ace__> how to use xchat?
<titan_ark_> quit ()
<ukff> Can anyone help with ATI Mobolity Radeon 9600 installation? Thanx
<ukff> xubuntu does not see Radeon and this problem is having me...
<jxander> what's wrong with xfce? why can't it keep stuff in clipboard after closing an app? or why can't it always show copy/move progressbars?
<jxander> do i need a clipboard app?
<titan_ark> ah am facing troublw ith mounting my drives any advice on that?
<titan_ark> n00b :(
<jerndoe> hi
<jerndoe> trying to do a remote login to my xubuntu from a ubuntu (8.10 both of them)
<jerndoe> anyone knows a good guide..
<R1cochet> is GnoMenu in the repos? i cant seem to find it
<R1cochet> gnomenu
<R1cochet> !gnomenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomenu
<R1cochet> !GnoMenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GnoMenu
<TheSheep> apt-cache search gnomenu
<TheSheep> or search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> isn't even in Jaunty.
<_G-Blunted> if(yourhappy && youknowit){ clapyourhands(); }
<TheSheep> self.hands.clap()
<wormsxulla> hello
<wormsxulla> i'm still trying to solve the mystery of usb keys or sd cards not mounting automatically anymore, when they previously did (at least the usb keys did)
<wormsxulla> i found that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/102097 but i am a newbie and it's a bit complicated
<forces> just reinstall hal
<wormsxulla> forces: care to elaborate?
<forces> wormsxulla, sudo apt-get purge hal && sudo apt-get install hal
<forces> then check you /etc/init.d
<forces> and restart hal
<wormsxulla> i usually use synaptic to manage packages (i'm a newbie). so should i uninstall hal with synaptic and reinstall it?
<wormsxulla> and how did the change (before: auto-mounting, now: not anymore) happen, any idea?
<forces> wormsxulla, use terminal
<wormsxulla> ok :)
<forces> I know is new for you, but you have to use it in the future
<forces> :P
<wormsxulla> i'll copy what you wrote then
<wormsxulla> nah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<forces> ok
<wormsxulla> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<wormsxulla> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wormsxulla> which drive is E, i wonder
<wormsxulla> the sd card which is mounted, maybe?
<Odd-rationale> no. i think E: means error...
<Odd-rationale> make sure all other apt stuff are closed... synaptic, add/remove, etc.
<forces> wormsxulla, close synaptic
<wormsxulla> forces: i closed it already, i'm checking what else could be opened
<wormsxulla> it was the system monitor :)
<wormsxulla> yikes, suppressing thunar-volman too?
 * wormsxulla is scared
<Odd-rationale> !aptfix | wormsxulla
<ubottu> wormsxulla: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wormsxulla> i have no idea whether an APT front-end crashed ô_o
<wrms> hello again, this is wormsxulla
<wrms> the eee pc crashed in the middle of the apt-get command and now i have no icon at all showing on the desktop :-(
<wrms> all i have is the mouse pointer
<wrms> forces: sorry to ping you, but i need help :)
<forces> :O
<wrms> :-(
<forces> I'm trying to change mi /home ext3 to ext4
<forces> but I'm having many problems
<forces> T_T
<forces> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<wrms> well, sorry for you... but now i have one big problem: how do i get back my system?
<wrms> how do i even access a terminal?
<forces> wrms, reboot again
<wrms> i have, it's the same: nothing on the desktop
<forces> what did you do?
<wrms> nothing. i typed the command you said, but my connection froze in the middle, freezing the whole computer. it happens sometimes when i download things
<wrms> so i log in with my username and password, they blank desktop
<wrms> the system is running obviously, so how do i get to it
<forces> restart X
<wrms> how?
 * forces will use XFS
<forces> ext4 for jaunty
<forces> :P
<forces> wrms, ctrl + alt + backspace
<wrms> this gets me back to the session login, which i enter, then blank desktop, no icon, nothing except the mouse pointer
<wrms> someone typed a command here just before the crash happened, but of course i can't access the log on the other machine
<charlie-tca> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wrms> alright, i chose "failsafe terminal" and now i have a terminal. i'd be grateful if someone could help me get the system back to normal
<wrms> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<forces> did you fix it?
<wrms> noooooooooo :-(
<wrms> i don't know in what state it is and what i need to do
<forces> do you have panel?
<forces> panels
<wrms> i just have a terminal
<forces> :O
<forces> but I dont understand what it's the problem
<forces> you just had reinstall hal
<forces> a now you don't have desktop
<forces> T_T
<wrms> forces: i was in the middle of the sudo purge ... && sudo apt-get ... command and it crashed
<forces> just do it again
<wrms> and now, no desktop, no nothing, yes
<wrms> well, i would, if i would remember the exact command :)
<wrms> i'm not even connected to the internet!
<forces> <forces> wormsxulla, sudo apt-get purge hal && sudo apt-get install hal
<forces> ifconfig eth0 up
<forces> dhclient eth0
<forces> and now you have internet
<wrms> alright. i usually use kppp to connect, with a dial-up modem
<wrms> so these commands will connect, ok?
<wrms> the command does nothing, with sudo ifconfig eth0 up. i think it's not the right interface :-(
<forces> that's for a DSL connection
<forces> for dhcp
<wrms> alright, i typed sudo kppp
<forces> dial-up sucks
<wrms> it's all i have
<wrms> now i'm apparently connected, but i'm not back to the command line in the terminal, there is as a last line: Opener: received RemoveSecret
<wrms> so how do i go back to being able to type the sudo apt-get?
<wrms> alright, i finished the sudo apt-get purge etc... command, now what should i do?
<mindless_> hi everybody
<wrms> hi
<mindless_> i have a little trouble here
<wrms> good for you. i have a big one :p
<mindless_> i was using ubuntu now i have installed xubuntu desktop
<mindless_> :D
<jf812> if you want to install it you should do sudo apt-get install purge
<mindless_> i could only start system once..
<mindless_> system is frozen at starting desktop manager does anyone know why :?
<forces> <mindless_> i have a little trouble here
<forces> <wrms> good for you. i have a big one :p<<--- hahaha
<wrms> forces: i'm *really* not laughing
<forces> :P
<wrms> forces: i have finished the apt-get and restarted X, but still nothing shows on the desktop
<forces> nothing including panels?
<wrms> it says no gnome installation found if i select that in the session login
<wrms> NOTHING at all
<forces> use a xfce4 login
<wrms> i get a message saying: you have chosen session xfce for this sessin, but your default is Launch the Xclent script. Just for this session / cancel / Make default
<charlie-tca> mindless_: any errors while installing xubuntu-desktop?
<forces> wrms, did you remove xfce?
<wrms> ... remove xfce when?
<charlie-tca> jf812: Please do not advise that.
<forces> mindless_, and vrms have a similar problem
<wrms> i did nothing else than the command you said!!!
<forces> maybe it's a bug
<forces> a big one
<mindless_> no i dont have error
<mindless_> i have started succesfully once
<wrms> alright. the icons are back and so is the bottom panel
<mindless_> then i want to start compiz
<charlie-tca> mindless_: what version of Xubuntu
<wrms> forces: thanks
<mindless_> then desktop gone black
<mindless_> 8.10
<charlie-tca> So you installed compiz?
<wrms> mindless_: oh, you too
<mindless_> yeah
<forces> wrms, did you fix it?
<jf812> How do you convert a .bin to .deb?
<mindless_> i installed it was working
<mindless_> i tried to twip desktop
<mindless_> i mean cube tried to rotate it
<mindless_> that is when desktop manager dead
<charlie-tca> I don't know about running compiz. I would suggest going to a tty terminal and removing compiz. Then you will have the desktop back.
<mindless_> i tried to unistall all xfce xubuntu
<mindless_> and reinstall it..
<mindless_> but everything is same i think
<charlie-tca> what command?
<forces> wrms, what did you do?
<mindless_> not command i use gnome now
<forces> how did you fix it?
<mindless_> by synaptics
<wrms> forces: i think i did when i selected the xfce session, and but i chose "just for now" while i should have chosen "for all sessions", i suppose?
<forces> and that's all?
<charlie-tca> mindless_: so you removed some of xubuntu and now it is not working?
<forces> only that was the "BIG PROBLEM"
<mindless_> no not really
<mindless_> i deleted it all and reinstalled as the same way
<mindless_> but nothing changed
<wrms> forces: for me, having nothing on the desktop *is* a BIG PROBLEM :)
<forces> :P
<wrms> be right back on my saved machine!
<mindless_> system starts normally but frozen on welcome screen :S
<wormsxulla> bl**dy hell, this is friday the 13th
<forces> mindless_, gdm starts normally?
<mindless_> gnome :?
<forces> gdm
<forces> gnome-display-manager
<mindless_> i think so :S
<mindless_> every thing is fine here on gnome
<mindless_> but not the same for xfce ;(
<mindless_> do i have to restart or do something to install xfce as i did before :?
<mindless_> i just can remove it and reinstall with synaptic
<forces> mindless_, start with xfce
<forces> you have to choose it in gdm
<forces> in session
<mindless_> yeah i know
<mindless_> but it is frozen when loading desktop manager...
<mindless_> welcome screen
<mindless_> i have changed that screen in xfce is it problem :?
<wormsxulla> if i run the apt-fix tip that charlie-tca said earlier, do i risk to break something again, or is that command just checking things then repairing the broken things?
<charlie-tca> mindless_: did you change it to balou?
<mindless_> can be
<mindless_> :S
<mindless_> or i think so..
<mindless_> that was pretty cute
<mindless_> is there something wrong with balou :?
<charlie-tca> It has a tendency to hang at times; mostly loops the login screen
<mindless_> :D im so lucky huh at first boot i select it..
<charlie-tca> Is it going to blank desktop and right back to login?
<mindless_> no..
<mindless_> i cant see desktop
<charlie-tca> not balou
<charlie-tca> I think you have to remove compiz then
<mindless_> but desktop was black before i shut it down
<mindless_> hey if i remove xubuntu with synaptic and re install it..
<mindless_> can i use xfce as i did before :?
<charlie-tca> You have to use "remove completely"
<charlie-tca> Then it may work
<mindless_> is there anything.. imean setting files etc not removed when removing from synaptic..
<charlie-tca> check in ~/.config and make sure anything xfce got removed
<mindless_> ok thanks.. ;)
<wormsxulla> forces: you'll be glad to know that now at least the usb keys are recognized automatically, although a right-click on them shows "mount" while i think they are mounted already. i had to install gnome-mount for mounting to work
<charlie-tca> Those are user configuration and don't always get removed
 * wormsxulla is totally confused
<charlie-tca> that was for mindless_
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: yes yes, i know, but i'm confused with what happened on my machine
<charlie-tca> I am too, if it helps
<wormsxulla> i'll be confused for a week or something :)
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: ahah :)
<mindless_> i will be back if i can open or not xfce.. see you.. ;)
<titan_ark> hey :) the n00b is back again! can anyone help me with accessing my fat32 partitions on win xp? i tried the help on mounting partitions but couldnt figure it out
<charlie-tca> from winxp or xubuntu?
<titan_ark> hey charlie-tca, i want to access the fat32 partitions thro xubuntu.
<forces> both read fat32 partitions
<titan_ark> i had to install xupbuntu on ext3
<charlie-tca> Glad you got xubuntu working :-)
<titan_ark> during installation it refused to mount on a fat32 partition so i had to select ext3
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, yes me too :) and am loving it
<charlie-tca> I don't know anything about fat32 partitions. maybe samba?
<charlie-tca> !samba
<titan_ark> except for a few complexities
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<charlie-tca> !pyneighborhood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyneighborhood
<charlie-tca> !info pyneighborhood
<ubottu> pyneighborhood (source: pyneighborhood): A GTK+ application that allows you to browse network shares. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 80 kB, installed size 380 kB
<titan_ark> okay il chk that out
<charlie-tca> one of those should work
<charlie-tca> I'm trying to pin down an upgrade issue today.
<titan_ark> okay il chk em out
<titan_ark> regarding upgrades, the system says i need to do upgrades of ~ 170MB!
<mindless_> yeah im here
<mindless_> fine im on xfce thanks everybody..
<charlie-tca> mindless_: glad it worked :-)
<mindless_> :)
<mindless_> now..
<mindless_> =)
<mindless_> i can mount drives on gnome by just clicking them on places..
<mindless_> trying to open them with nautilus just mounts them
<mindless_> bu i cant see any of my drvives here..
<mindless_> what is tha matter :?
<charlie-tca> we don't use nautilus
<mindless_> i know
<mindless_> ijust wanna mount drives
<mindless_> but i cant even see them anywhere.. ;(
<charlie-tca> check your settings in Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Desktop
<mindless_> ok..
<charlie-tca> Is it checked to show removable devices?
<mindless_> mm let me find..
<mindless_> i cant find them because of my language :)
<charlie-tca> Someplace in the menu is Desktop Settings
<mindless_> yeah removable devices..
<mindless_> its checked
<charlie-tca> and the drives are plugged in, right?
<mindless_> sure..
<mindless_> thay are just partitons
<mindless_> i want to see them..
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to make those show up. We don't put an option for it in xubuntu
<mindless_> hmm
<mindless_> so i must mount em by terminal..
<mindless_> first i need names :D
<mindless_> ok i can fix it i think..
<charlie-tca> If they are in fstab, they may be in /media
<mindless_> thanks for your helps..
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<mindless_> no nothing in media i have checked there..
<mindless_> ;)
<charlie-tca>  *shrug*; I hate them drives on my desktop
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: you hate seeing the drives on your desktop?
<charlie-tca> yes, it takes up space and I seldom just access them. I mount them in /mnt if I need to access them often, otherwise, why even have them there.
<charlie-tca> Most of the time, I do not need anything in them more than once.
<charlie-tca> If you need them often, why not just add them when installing xubuntu? I have one partition I mount as /mnt/old-home, that is mounted all the time.
<charlie-tca> It is in fstab, and always available. The other ten drives just get in my way
<titan_ark> charlie-tca :( thats not making sense to me!
<charlie-tca> what doesn't make sense? not having drives in the way?
<titan_ark> no no
<titan_ark> how to mount my damn drives!
<charlie-tca> They are not part of this installation, they are separate installs of different versions.
<wormsxulla> charlie-tca: why do you have ten drives showing if they are not mounted? they are connected?
<charlie-tca> They are not showing in Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: just go to /dev/disk and find them, then you can create a folder for them on the desktop and mount them to it
<charlie-tca> no, that's wrong
<charlie-tca> they are fat32. That may not work.
<charlie-tca> I don't really know how to do them
<titan_ark> charlie-tca this is my 1st time on linux :( total n00b unable to figure i out
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> i sound some 3rd party installs for ntfs!
<titan_ark> nothing for fat
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking ask a bit later, for help with mounting windows drives in Xubuntu
<titan_ark> okay
<wormsxulla> it looks everybody has problems with mounting drives today :)
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> how do i add script to fstab :S
<titan_ark> i mean entries
<titan_ark> i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617952
<slow-motion> hi
<titan_ark> but unable to log in as root :S
<titan_ark> hey
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: what do you mean, unable to log in as root? Open a terminal, type "sudo -i" hit enter
<charlie-tca> It will ask for your password, it is the same one you logged in with
<titan_ark> oops yeah!
<titan_ark> i read somewhere that i need to use su
<titan_ark> "su"
<charlie-tca> Be careful! whatever you do after sudo -i is as root. You can now completely destroy your system
<charlie-tca> su is for other distros; ubuntu uses sudo
<titan_ark> whoa!
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> am scared :(
<titan_ark> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617952
<titan_ark> does this look good to try?
<charlie-tca> No reason to be scared; just be careful. "exit" gets you out of root
<titan_ark> okay :)
<charlie-tca> At a quick glance, yes, looks fine. don't forget to create the mount point or it won't work
<titan_ark> ah how do i do that?
<charlie-tca> If you put it in fstab, you should mount automatically at login
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> the part where it says sudo mkdir /media/disk
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> to put them on the desktop use /home/USER_NAME/Desktop/disk
<titan_ark> k
<charlie-tca> Note the capital "D" on Desktop
<charlie-tca> disk is whatever name you want to call the thing
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> the mount point and /media/disk in fstab must be the same
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> not making much sense to me :S
<charlie-tca> okay, from the beginning: what is your login name?
<titan_ark> "home"
<titan_ark> i am in root now, btw
<charlie-tca> you want it on the desktop, right?
<titan_ark> yes
<charlie-tca> you log in to the desktop as "home"?
<titan_ark> yes
<charlie-tca> okay, exit root
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> done
<charlie-tca> type cd and hit enter
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> cd Desktop
<titan_ark> done
<charlie-tca> what name do you want to call the windows partition?
<charlie-tca> mkdir ?????
<titan_ark> will this change how i will access them thro windows?
<charlie-tca> ?????= the name you want to call it
<charlie-tca> no
<titan_ark> i want wat i have in windows to be the same
<titan_ark> dont want to loose any data there
<charlie-tca> This is to access windows drive from xubuntu
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> You can lose whatever you change on the drive
<titan_ark> can i call them "C", "D" etc?
<charlie-tca> If you want. use mkdir D
<titan_ark> okay, wat changes i do here will be seen in windows, thats okay :)
<titan_ark> okay done
<charlie-tca> you should now have a folder called "D" on the desktop
<titan_ark> yes i see that :)
<charlie-tca> cd /etc
<charlie-tca> what is the drive in /dev ?
<charlie-tca> you know, like /dev/sda1 ?
<titan_ark> sda 1 yes
<titan_ark> 1,2,3,4
<charlie-tca> now it gets a little bit tricky. You are going to use nano to edit fstab. Be careful, it does not have mouse movements
<titan_ark> cd/ etc gives an error: no such files or directory
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> That's because you put the space in the wrong place. cd /etc
<titan_ark> oh my bad!
<titan_ark> ok thats done
<charlie-tca> if you do this wrong, it could make it hard to get back here.
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> sudo cp fstab fstab.backup
<titan_ark> how can i verify the partitions before i do it?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. back the file up first, then we have the original file to work with.
<charlie-tca> sudo cp fstab fstab.backup
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> that backs it up
<charlie-tca> now you can change it.
<charlie-tca> sudo nano fstab
<charlie-tca> arrow to the bottom of the file
<titan_ark> error: missing destination operand
<charlie-tca> that is on the cp command?
<charlie-tca> or was that nano??
<titan_ark> error: cp: missing destination file operand after fstab.backup
<titan_ark> the cp command
<charlie-tca> okay, try again
<charlie-tca> sudo cp fstab fstab.backup
<charlie-tca> make sure there are two fstab words
<titan_ark> ok no error this time
<titan_ark> i missed once last time
<charlie-tca> yeah, i know
<charlie-tca> sudo nano fstab
<charlie-tca> Use the arrow key to get to the bottom
<titan_ark> done
<charlie-tca> Are you on a blank line now?
<titan_ark> yes blank line inbetween the screen
<charlie-tca> type this exact
<titan_ark> oaky
<titan_ark> *okay
<charlie-tca> /dev/sda1 /home/your login name/Desktop/D vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0  0
<charlie-tca> all on one line, even if the screen moves around
<charlie-tca> hit enter at the end of the line
<titan_ark> how many spaces in the umask=000 0 0
<titan_ark> ?
<charlie-tca> doesn't really matter, I just put a couple.
<charlie-tca> It looks for spaces to know it is the next part
<titan_ark> okay done
<titan_ark> enter and it goes to next line
<charlie-tca> hold CTRL and tap o
<charlie-tca> hold CTRL and tap x
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> should be back to /etc
<charlie-tca> sudo mount -a
<titan_ark> it says fila name to write after strl+o
<titan_ark> *ctrl+o
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<titan_ark> after ctrl+o it says: "File Name to Write: fstab "
<charlie-tca> Just hit enter, it will take care of it
<titan_ark> do i do "ctrl+x" there?
<charlie-tca> after you hit enter
<charlie-tca> Enter/Return ?
<charlie-tca> it should have saved and exited nano
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: well?
<titan_ark> where do i type "sudo mount -a"
<charlie-tca> did nano go away?
<titan_ark> no
<charlie-tca> hold ctrl and hit x
<charlie-tca> it should go away
<titan_ark> after ctrl+o, cursor moved down and said "File Name to Write: fstab"
<titan_ark> do i enter a name here?
<titan_ark> or just ctrl+x ?
<charlie-tca> and you hit Enter on the keyboard
<charlie-tca> Just hit the enter key
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> now ctrl+x
<titan_ark> back to ects
<charlie-tca> now
<titan_ark> ect$
<charlie-tca> sudo mount -a
<titan_ark> done
<charlie-tca> now open D and see what is there
<titan_ark> its empty :P
<titan_ark> oh no
<charlie-tca> Is it empty in windows too?
<charlie-tca> this should be your d:\
<titan_ark> no this is my C
<charlie-tca> then it can't be empty, it should have windows in it
<titan_ark> yesy es
<titan_ark> *yes
<titan_ark> it took a while to show the folders
<titan_ark> sorry
<titan_ark> its my c drive :)
<titan_ark> yay!
<charlie-tca> now any changes you make here will also be there when you go to c:\
<charlie-tca> If you erase a windows file, it will be gone
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> alright il keep that in mind
<titan_ark> so is this permanent or every boot i need to do these commands?
<titan_ark> to mount the drive
<titan_ark> ?
<charlie-tca> Next time you boot, it should mount on it's own. If it doesn't mount just use the sudo mount -a
<charlie-tca> The rest will stay
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> now to mount my other partitions which all steps must i do?
<charlie-tca> same thing with different folders on the desktop and in fstab
<titan_ark> oh okay :)
<charlie-tca> type sudo fdisk -l in the terminal to see what the drives are
<titan_ark> do i do a cd 1st?
<titan_ark> and get out of etc?
<charlie-tca> don't need to
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> i can see the partitions
<charlie-tca> so that should tell you the /dev/sd?? part
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> yeah
<charlie-tca> so now do cd
<charlie-tca> cd and hit enter
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> start with cd Desktop and go from there.
<titan_ark> okay :)
<titan_ark> how do i rename my C to D now?
<titan_ark> sice i put the contents of C into D :P
<charlie-tca> did you cd to Desktop?
<titan_ark> yes
<charlie-tca> mv D C
<titan_ark> "mv: cannot stat `D': No such file or directory
<titan_ark> "
<charlie-tca> But you have a D right?
<titan_ark> yes
<titan_ark> thats where we just mounted the partition
<charlie-tca> sudo umount D
<titan_ark> umount: D not found!
<charlie-tca> type cd and hit enter
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> cd Desktop and hit enter
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> got it
<charlie-tca> sudo umount D
<charlie-tca> note the n in imount is missing
<titan_ark> wont a mkdir C and mv D C work?
<charlie-tca> no, because you can't move the D drive while it is mounted
<titan_ark> oh okay
<titan_ark> only root can unmount
<charlie-tca> put the sudo in front?
<titan_ark> okay did that
<charlie-tca> mv D C
<charlie-tca> and hit enter
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> The name should have changed to C
<titan_ark> yes
<charlie-tca> cd /etc
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> sudo nano fstab
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> arrow down to the line you added, arrow across to D, hit Del on your keyboard, type C
<sml1226> Hello just wondering if anybody has tried opensuse with a slow machine?
<sml1226> i have a 600Mhz celeron and 384MB ram
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> titan_ark: Ctrl+o
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+x
<titan_ark> done
<charlie-tca> sudo mount -a
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> now it mounts as C
<titan_ark> yes its done :)
<titan_ark> !!!
<titan_ark> thx a ton!
<charlie-tca> now just go back to the forum page and do it for each drive you want
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> It's a break from bugs today
<titan_ark> you mean i ned to add individual lines in the nano?
<titan_ark> okay :)
<charlie-tca> Only if you want additional drives on the desktop
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> cos most of my media and data is on the other partitions
<charlie-tca> Then, yes, you need to add more lines, one for each partition you want to mount
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> il try that out now
<charlie-tca> but not for the xubuntu partition
<titan_ark> yeah :)
<titan_ark> successfully mounted all :)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<sml1226> opensuse on a slow pc/ps3? Looking for something light that has a good gui. Currently running xubuntu on both
<sml1226> kinda slow with compositor on
<zoredache_> sml1226: if you have questions about opensuse, you might be better off finding a channel focused on obensuse
<sml1226> and want some sort of transparency
<sml1226> well i am not specifically looking for opensuse just a good light distro and was wondering if u guys had any suggestions
<charlie-tca> xubuntu
<sml1226> running xubuntu now and even it is a little slow
<sml1226> also tried elive but hated it
<charlie-tca> just a suggestion
<sml1226> it was fast though
<titan_ark> sml1226, i was suggested puppylinux, try that
<sml1226> what does puppy use (gnome/kde/etc)
<sml1226> haven't tried it before
<titan_ark> ah i dont have an idea frankly. i am running a P4 with 256 MB RAM
<titan_ark> couldnt run ubuntu so i was suggested puppylinux
<titan_ark> but finally i managed xubuntu
<titan_ark> any idea how can i speed up my downloads :S usually get atleast 100kBps on windows. here my update is happening @ 35!!!
<sml1226> yeah for that xubu is fine but the restrictions in the ps3 and my pc's 600Mhz celeron w/ 384MB ram is too slow to run it smoothly
 * charlie-tca thinks windows cheats on numbers
<titan_ark> sml1226 do check out puppy, am a linux n00b :P
<Mood> titan_ark: firewall issues?
<titan_ark> charlie-tca on utorrent i get 200 :S
<sml1226> ok thanks titan_ark will try it out
<knome> titan_ark, msn file transfers?
<charlie-tca> okay. I still thing windows lies
<titan_ark> Mood, just installing updates, real slow download
<titan_ark> lol charlie-tca
<Mood> titan_ark: maybe it's the remote server. how large are your xubuntu d/l's?
 * charlie-tca of course keeps his windows where it belongs, in the wall
<titan_ark> Mood, its ~170MB
<titan_ark> am unchecking the "suggested updates" now
<Mood> titan_ark: wow that's a lot... all kernel related?
<titan_ark> Mood: :P i cant tell the difference, a n00b, and i just started linux this morning
<Mood> titan_ark: ah ok. we all have to start somewhere :-)
<titan_ark> Mood: all security updates come up to 121MB
<Mood> titan_ark: installed from 8.10?
<titan_ark> yes
<titan_ark> perl base, thunderbird installations are security updates!
<titan_ark> any settings i need to modify? to improve speeds?
<Mood> titan_ark: did you forward your port on that linux box?
<titan_ark> no i dint
<titan_ark> how do i do that here!
<steelcityjim> i just loaded ubuntu desktop
<Mood> hmm... i think i spoke too soon... not sure which ports are used for the xubuntu downloads...
<steelcityjim> and it indicates 247 updates available
<steelcityjim> do i need to install all these/
<titan_ark> Mood oh :(
<steelcityjim> im new to ubuntu
<titan_ark> steelcityjim :D same here! 160 updates for xubuntu
<steelcityjim> so do you do it?
<charlie-tca> steelcityjim: better question for #ubuntu; we deal mostly with Xubuntu
<steelcityjim> whats xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu with xfce for a desktop
<steelcityjim> hmm ok
<titan_ark> i guess you can skip the "suggested" updates and do the security updates only if you want to
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu works on older and slower equipment than Ubuntu
<Mood> titan_ark: ok, now you made me very curious about the ports for sudo apt-get install...
<titan_ark> Mood: okay :) i am a total n00b. never played around. and just started on linux now
<titan_ark> Mood: few hours back i did install vlc
<titan_ark> was getting ~190+kBps then
<Mood> titan_ark: ok, from what i'm finding out, i think apt-get uses port 80 (http)
<titan_ark> okay
<Mood> titan_ark: so it should be open if you can surf the web
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<Mood> titan_ark: so, if it's not a port forwarding issue, i'm guessing it's just the remote server load
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> or probably my connection has gone down now!
<titan_ark> but at this time i usually get the best speeds
<Mood> titan_ark: what do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Mood> use paste.ubuntu.com
<titan_ark> Mood: sorry but ul have to tell me how to get there :P am a bit confused with all this
<Mood> titan_ark: are you in mumbai?
<Mood> titan_ark: india/
<Mood> india?
<titan_ark> yes india
<titan_ark> how did you get that?
<Mood> ok, so one possibility is that the default servers you are downloading from are very far away. so editing the sources.list will point to a mirrored server closer to you
<titan_ark> oh okay
<titan_ark> how do i get to that?
<titan_ark> from the terminal?
<Mood> bring up terminal
<Mood> type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> Mood: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117851/
<Mood> titan_ark: ah, you are already pointing to the indian repositories it seems...
<Mood> titan_ark: do you see it?
<titan_ark> trying to make sense out of it
<titan_ark> yes
<Mood> titan_ark: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com (instead of what i have, which is us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Mood> soo...
<titan_ark> yes i got that
<Mood> titan_ark: it would appear it's just slow network connectivity from the india server...
<Mood> titan_ark: so.... i ran out of ideas... :-P
<titan_ark> damn 25kB/s :O
<titan_ark> lol okay :)
<Mood> titan_ark: that is so slow
<titan_ark> yeah!
<Mood> titan_ark: are you on wireless?
<titan_ark> looks like il be sleepless for another night!
<titan_ark> no its an ADSL direct link
<Mood> titan_ark: do you have any other downloads running? either on pc or linux?
<titan_ark> no nothing at all
<titan_ark> 17.6kB/s :S
<titan_ark> this is bad :|
<charlie-tca> :((
<charlie-tca> seems painful
<Mood> titan_ark: you can try a test download via ftp isntead
<Mood> instead*
<titan_ark> :(
<titan_ark> Mood: how do i do that?
<titan_ark> okay on 35 now!
<Mood> ftp://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/
<Mood> i think its anon ftp
<Mood> try downloading a file like 10 megs
<Mood> titan_ark: try this file
<Mood> ftp://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Contents-i386.gz <-- it's ~15 Megs
<titan_ark> 200+ kB/s
<Mood> well that's faster
<titan_ark> thro mozilla i hit the download
<Mood> ahh
<Mood> ok, so it appears it's something on the server side. ah well
<titan_ark> okay
<Mood> we tried our best
<titan_ark> yes :) thanks :)
<Mood> soo... i'd recommend taking a nap :-P
<titan_ark> i will have to stay up another consecutive night :P
<titan_ark> i really need that
<Mood> just let it run in the background. you can still do work on your linux box
<titan_ark> yup
<titan_ark> getting this installed was an 8 hr effort :D
<charlie-tca> Why not sleep while it runs?
<Mood> titan_ark: hmm.... just to get the basic install? that's long. wait until you start playing around w/ ssh, ftp, ddclient, samba, mysql, apache, etc etc etc :-P
<titan_ark> charlie-tca i guess il do that, my eyes are drooping now :D
<Mood> titan_ark: document everything btw
<Mood> titan_ark: it helps tremendously
 * charlie-tca took 48 hours for my first Ubuntu d/l, about 3 years ago
<titan_ark> Mood: well had to DL 3 isos, started with ubuntu live then alternate then xubuntu then repartitioning etc
 * Mood downloaded redhat in 1999 on a 56k modem :-P
<charlie-tca> I only had 24k
<Mood> charlie-tca: lol
<titan_ark> damn i dint set this for a log :O
<charlie-tca> took forever
<titan_ark> whoa! thats perseverence :D
<Mood> titan_ark: you don't need to log it. just have mousepad up and copy+paste everything w/ notes
 * charlie-tca never went past windows 3.1
<titan_ark> Mood, oh yes :P
<charlie-tca> I never liked to pay for what I could get free
<titan_ark> hehe :)
<titan_ark> I have a rotten ADSL plan now. nights are free. thats why have to start these things at this hour than during the day :P
<charlie-tca> I remember those nights well
<titan_ark> ah its yet to get completed :|
<titan_ark> hey i just downloaded a flash plug in
<titan_ark> how do i install it?
<titan_ark> when i run it like wi do in windows its asking me for an application to run it
<TheSheep> titan_ark: install flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic
<TheSheep> titan_ark: you need to have the restricted repositories enabled
<TheSheep> !flash | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<titan_ark> oh!
<titan_ark> okay
<la_rayis> hi everyone
<la_rayis> i just bought a netbook
<la_rayis> and was thinking of installing xubuntu and get rid of windowsxp
<la_rayis> i read that it's possible to install ubuntu from a usb stick
<la_rayis> do you know if i can apply the same procedures to install xubuntu?
<DasEi> la_rayis: yes, similar
<DasEi>  ubottu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<la_rayis> DasEi: i'll try them out. Thanks a lo t!
<DasEi> la_rayis:size of your hd ?
<DasEi> ..gone
<tmuki> happy epoch!
<illumin8> Hello, does anyone know where to find the network icon that mounts local shares in xubuntu?
<zoredache> local?  Do you mean hard drives in your computer or on your lan?
<illumin8> im sorry, rather new to this, its my lan theres a windows machine with a share folder
<zoredache> xubuntu doesn't really have a easy way to mount windows shares yet...
<illumin8> oh :(
<illumin8> thanks for answering :)
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<illumin8> thanks
#xubuntu 2009-02-14
<lee__> xBelle
<lee__> Hi, I'm looking for help with youtube playback
<zoredache> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lee__> Yip, I've updated and uninstalled and reinstalled browsers, java and flash
<lee__> How do I go to restricted or gnash? Are they channels? This is the very first time I've used IRC
<TheSheep> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheSheep> lee__: click on one of these links
<TheSheep> lee__: and read the instructions
<TheSheep> zoredache: sorry, didn't read the backlog :)
<lee__> Sory to ask such basic questions, but I guess everyone has to learn sometime
<lee__> Just to be sure I've used the synaptic manager in all of my efforts.
<lee__> Why should I use the Dapper version? Is the newer version of Flash problematic/
<TheSheep> no, it's only info for dapper users
<lee__> I'm an Intrepid Ibex user.
<lee__> Everything is updated
<lee__> Thanks for helping me TheSheep
<zoredache> does flash work on sites other then youtube?
<zoredache> for example http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<zoredache> are you sure javascript isn't disabled in your browser?
<lee__> The problem is with any streaming playback.
<zoredache> so are you telling me that flash works on some pages, but not others?
<lee__> Here's what happens. The CPU usage jumps to 100%, video becomes choppy, panels become unresponsive while keyboard is unresponsive.
<lee__> And it works on all pages, but the videos from youtube, etc have the same problem. It is browser universal (firefox, seamonkey, etc)
<lee__> And also includes the Gecko Browser 2.24.1
<lee__> I've poked around the forums and have found references to the CPU jump, but nothing with the keyboard and panels locking up. The weird thing is that the mouse still works.
<lee__> Oh, and I do have the ATI fgrlx (or whatever it is). I have used both the open and closed drivers. No difference.
<lee__> Gotta go, out like trout!
<la_rayis> hi again
<la_rayis> i'm trying to make a bootable usb stick using latest xubuntu release
<la_rayis> i'm trying to follow method 0 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<la_rayis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method 0: Automatically create Live USB system
<la_rayis> i'm tryigng to do so by just mounting the iso file locally, without burning the cd to boot from
<zoredache> and?
<la_rayis> and, i don't quite understand which steps i should follow after mounting the iso
<la_rayis> i didn't find "liveusb" available to install with aptitude
<la_rayis> oh, i just found some debs...
<la_rayis> will try with that
<Aquina> hy
<R1cochet> hi
<Aquina> :-)
<Salsichad2> any ppa with 4.6 rc for test?
<Aquina> ppa?
<Salsichad2> any repositore to install in intrepid?
<wormsxulla> hello
<wormsxulla> is it important if i lost the network-manager which was in the bottom panel? (i actually like the fact that it's not there, because it was annoying me that it tried to connect to wifi at each boot, even though i do not use wifi)
<excalibas> wormsxulla, I think there is no problem. you can always put it back if you need it.
<wormsxulla> excalibas: ah, good news, thank you
<wormsxulla> i apparently lost a lot of things yesterday :)
<excalibas> if you right-click and chose "add new item" you can drag and drop what you want to the panel
<wormsxulla> excalibas: right, thanks :) i was just wondering whether no network-manager was a problem for (some hidden task performed by the system)
<nomemory> Hello, is there a way to chnage the default editor from mousepad to something more "realistic" like scite or gedit ?
<melvin_m> who can help with a wifi question?
<slow-motion> hi
<chewit> where do we request packages for the feature freeze
<Myrtti> chewit: launchpad would be the first stop
<chewit> k, tanks
<chewit> thanks*
<Salsichad2>  Where I find a intrepid's repository with xfce 4.6 RC1?
<MarilynManson> what do I do to get a brand new hd to work in xubuntu?
<hsultan> hej folket :)
<Myrtti> moi hsultan
<hsultan> precis installerat xubuntu i ren windows olusta, det var inte igår jag använde linux inte :p
<hsultan> Någon som vet vart man finner de absolut bästa guiderna till XFCE? och ja jag är för lat för att googla :p
<Myrtti> även nån av oss talar svenska, detta kanal är international och vi används engelska gärnast ;-)
<hsultan> haha jaha :p sorry...
<rocko> anal sex
 * Myrtti coughs
<MarilynManson> I can't get xubuntu to boot
<cyzie> is there a proper procedure to switch from xubuntu to xubuntu server edition?
<TheSheep> cyzie: uninstall xubuntu-desktop and then run autoremove
<cyzie> waht is autoremove?
<SowYongW> Hello all! I can't install xubuntu
<sowdog> Anyhoo, i choose install and it loads for quite a while and dumps me on to a empty gui. Is there a text install option?
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<TheSheep> sowdog: but maybe check the cd for defects first
<sowdog> Good idea, thank you mr sheep
<wormsxulla> hello. is it possible to define a "virtual" printer in xubuntu?
<wormsxulla> ah, i found something
<scanwinder> Hi, does anyone know how to set dual monitor to extended desktop instead of mirroring?
<scanwinder> seems to be missing the option in the display section in settings manager...
<bn43> hi I have loaded xubuntu on and its really slow - loaded off the intrepid cd and then loaded xubuntu-desktop - I think the problem is I selected to encrypt the home directory - does this make a difference?
<Myrtti> what kind of a computer do you have?
<bn43> intel P4 2.8GHz, 256mb ram
<rob79> only 256 ram ? ^^
<bn43> yeah
<bn43> thats why I loaded xfce
<rob79> my home encrypt is off
<bn43> yeah I selected it and would like to know how to disable it now
<nrune> any xfs experts?
<marc1453> Hello, is anyone available to help me with sharing files back and forth between Windows shared drives on Xubuntu?  The rest of the family uses XP, but I would like to start using Xubuntu instead.
<Myrtti> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Myrtti> marc1453: ^
<marc1453> Myrtti: thanks.  I was looking througth the online KBs (ubuntu site, google searches...) and I found a bunch of comments about a tool that someone needs to create (Thunar?)
<marc1453> I will visit FuseSmb and see what I can do
<marc1453> Myrtti:
<Myrtti> :-)
<marc1453> Myrtti: I am getting "E:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<marc1453> is this because I am running off the live CD?
<Myrtti> marc1453: to be honest, I don't know
<marc1453> Myrtti: ok, thanks.   When my main PC was wiped out by a bunch of virii, I decided not to bother to reinstall Win XP, I am running of the CD to see if I can get the Windows shares to work... that has always been the show stopper every time I tried to start using *nix
<marc1453> Since my XP is trashed anyway, I will do the install and see from there.
<marc1453> Myrtti: byw, does FuseSmb allow for easy shares both ways (from the Microsoft boxes to the Xubuntu and the other way around?)
<Myrtti> mmm yeah actually... fusesmb is exactly for getting xubuntu to connect to microsoft systems
<marc1453> because last time I installed a small footprint linux system on my network, I was sometimes able to mount the unix share to a windows drive letter sometimes, but I never figured out how to mount the windows share in a semi-premanent way
<Myrtti> you still need samba in some form to share your files to microsoft boxes
<marc1453> cool, so I will 'do the deed'.  I will instal Samba, then FuseSmb
<marc1453> I may be back... actually, seeing how I am learning this stuff as I go along... see you later and thanks again
<Myrtti> np
<marc1453> Myrtti: I am looking in the synaptic package manager to see if I already have Samba installed.  A search reveals screen after screen of entries that include the term Samba.  Is there a way to just see if Samba is ready?
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DasEi>  marc1453: if you just install samba via terminal, it get's autostarted. Edit /etc/samba/smb.conf for your needs, google is full of tuts
<marc1453> thanks all for the addional info.  I think I already installed it.. I will check if smb.conf exists and review the tutorials
<Gil_> Hello.
<Gil_> I have a problem, the USB mouse and keyboard do not work during install and at the log-in screen to complete the installation, I assume. I used Xubuntu 8.04, and as dual boot with Windows XP Home. Any suggestions to solve the problem?
<G-Bleezy> anyone know if this mobo will work with linux:  ASRock A780G
<Myrtti> !hardware | G-Bleezy
<ubottu> G-Bleezy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<titan_ark> hey :) could someone give me advice related to torrent clients. "Transmission" does'nt have a time scheduling feature. Tried googling but to no avail
<titan_ark> Is the only option to use utorrent on Wine?
<melvin_m> anyone here who can help with wifi in ibex?
<slow-motion> hi
<titan_ark> anyone?
<G-Bleezy> hey so I'm at my login and choose the XGL/Compiz...
<G-Bleezy> i get this and it drops me back to my default:  "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (5)"
<G-Bleezy> where would i fix this at?
<G-Bleezy> one of my files said:  /usr/bin/Xsession startxgl-xfce  <--that is only one argument tho
<rent0n> hi there
<titan_ark> not much activity here today :(
<rent0n> not so much really
<G-Bleezy> what is the xfce equivilant of:  gnome-window-decorator
<Gil_> Anyone know what to do about my USB input device problems?
<rent0n> all together
<rent0n> It could be something like xfvm4
<rent0n> i guess =)
<G-Bleezy> if i just type "xgl" in console...should something happen?
<G-Bleezy> cause it just says command not found...but maybe it's supposed to say that?
<G-Bleezy> does anyone know?
<knome> G-Bleezy, probably that's what should happen.
<Aquina> hy guyz!
<G-Bleezy> !xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl
<G-Bleezy> hey im tryin to run compiz...and i think it's workin...but is it a problem if its sayin:  "Checking for Xgl: not present."?
<Aquina> you need to load it as far as i know.
<Aquina> check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aquina> there should be a line in the modules chapter loading xgl
<G-Bleezy> k
<G-Bleezy> says Load "glx"
<G-Bleezy> whats that?
<G-Bleezy> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<G-Bleezy> its okay ubottu...me niether :)
<charlie-tca> !info glx
<ubottu> Package glx does not exist in intrepid
<G-Bleezy> you think if i had it load "xgl" that it would load it when i restart?
<sowdog> heya, if i have my wireless usb card come out as "wlan0" in ifconfig, that means it's not set up correctly yeah?
<charlie-tca> sowdog: no, it means it is not a wired card. wlan = WireLess Area Networking
<charlie-tca> most wireless cards will not be eth
<sowdog> charlie-tca: cool, that means its been detected correctly. Thought wlan cards would come out as ethX or something
<sowdog> is there a iwconfig equivalent of ifdown?
<charlie-tca> wired come up as eth?, wireless ath?, wlan? etc
<charlie-tca> as far as I know, iwconfig uses the same commands
<charlie-tca> Oh, and blutooth is pan?, I think
<sowdog> just a little confusing, the iwconfig man docs use eth0 as the example
<charlie-tca> Yeah, because eth0 could be right. wireless cards are very confusing to identify
<sowdog> does xubuntu come with any gui tools for wifi?
<sowdog> i mean, on a fresh install
<charlie-tca> Network Manager in the tray
<charlie-tca> should be a double computer in the upper right
<sowdog> i should have asked that question first huh? brb
<sowdoggy> it works! and here i was going to say it's a shame xubuntu doesn't come with good wireless tools
<charlie-tca> :-)
<sowdoggy> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<G-Bleezy> what is the <super> key?
<charlie-tca> Windows key
<G-Bleezy> o
#xubuntu 2009-02-15
<Ishmael> hey everyone
<Ishmael> if anyone gets a chance, i need to know what to do to get a usb dvd burner to be recognized in xubuntu
<TheSheep> connect it
<Ishmael> :D
<Ishmael> it is
<Ishmael> k, maybe i'm asking the wrong question;  how do i access it? or see where it's at?
<charlie-tca> put a disc in it
<Ishmael> that's just crazy enough to work, brb
<charlie-tca> with data on it
<TheSheep> or empty
<TheSheep> (then a cd burning app should start)
<charlie-tca> data disc comes up on the desktop
<Ishmael> nothing has happened so far
<charlie-tca> look in /media for it
<Ishmael>  /media has cdrom and cdrom0  but ls brings up nothing for both of them (data disk is in drive)
<Ishmael> do i have to reboot with the cdrom installed?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> does the command 'lsusb' in terminal show your drive?
<Ishmael> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  <--is that my drive?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> that's internal usb hub
<Ishmael> :(
<Ishmael> sure there's no usb thing i have to load up with boot-up?
<txDEF> good evening all
<txDEF> I've got a bit of an issue that I am hoping that someone can help me with
<txDEF> I am having issues getting my hdd to mount with the alt xubuntu install disk
<txDEF> the sudo command is not recognized
<txDEF> when I type "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/C" it states invalid argument
<gaurdro> you need a -t <filesys>  in there
<txDEF> before /dev or after C?
<gaurdro> it's usually something like "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/C"
<txDEF> well that seems to have worked, how can I get back to the install to check and see if the hdd is seen now?
<gaurdro> probably alt-F8
<marc1453> Hello,  I just installed FuseSmb as per the suggestions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131.  As far as I can tell, I did as suggested.  I now have a shortcut link to media/network that should allow me to browse my MS Windows shares.
<marc1453> can someone give me some hints as to why this folder shows as empty in thunar?
<txDEF> gaurdro alt-F8 didn't work any other ideas?
<gaurdro> go through the other alt-f-key combinations.
<txDEF> got it alt-F1
<txDEF> thanks gaurdro
<gaurdro> no problem
<txDEF> the installer is still not recognizing the hdd, any ideas that I can try?
<Ishmael> any ideas for me guys? i'm thinking that maybe my usb ports are just dead
<Ishmael> wait, my usb mouse worked
<Ishmael> so what's the deal here?
<knome> marc1453, so you have mounted it?
<marc1453> knome: I am not very familiar with Unix.  I would say that I am a person who can use, but not really troubleshoot or use *nix.  I have worked in it, but mounting drives was never something I needed to worry about.  I just ran the commands I was asked to and used the scripts I needed. I followed the steps as per the tutorial.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131.   I presumed it...
<marc1453> ...was mounted.
<knome> marc1453, can you see it when you issue the command 'mount' in terminal?
<marc1453> knome: will chekc
<marc1453> I see  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131, but I see no reference to /media/mswindows (the mount point)
<marc1453> knome: oops
<marc1453> I see fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw), not the mount point
<knome> hmm..
<marc1453> the MS windows network I would like to be able to browse has several XP boxes with multiple shares.  A typical one would be 192.168.0.2\music.  that ip is known as zaphod, so in windows I mount it (assign drive letter) to \\zaphod\music
<marc1453> is there a way to use FuseSmb to just mount that ServerName\MountName in Thundar as well as within the terminal?
<knome> marc1453, i'm not sure.
<acalbaza> how can i install a package that is not listed in synaptic?  i need to install enfuse but the version i need is in the jaunty repo and i am running ibex
<marc1453> kno I just noticed...
<marc1453> knome: I just noticed that Samba does not appear to be running ~$ ps -ef | grep samba
<txDEF> okay was able to fdisk launch fdisk and delete the ntfs partitions on the hdd and create a new partition but it states it will not be able to be used until a reboot, does that seem right?
<marc1453> txDEF: I am catching your thread in the middle... but usually a reboot is required whenever you fdisk
<txDEF> okay
<marc1453> txDEF: I believe that is something fundamental to the x86 architecture
<txDEF> I just don't remember having to do that before when I ran fdisk on dos, windows 95-xp and red hat, but maybe it has been too long
<marc1453> knome: is there a need to formally add samba to the auto started applicaitons under Settings -> Settings Manager?
<knome> marc1453, sorry, i'm not sure about that either
<Ishmael> k, usb was just loose...i guess
<Ishmael> idk, weirdest thing, mouse wasn't even working in it for a while
<invisime> every now and then when I'm using an application that has sound, all sound will cut out. if I close the application, its process will remain open and sound will not play. if I kill the process, sound will be restored.
<cody-somerville> That happens to me too
<cody-somerville> In particular, firefox
<marc1453> knome: thanks for the help, I will look for what I can find and come back to the channel if I have no luck.
<invisime> yeah, I get it on firefox and vlc.
<invisime> it's really really annoying. does anyone have a fix?
<txDEF> what is the default file system that fdisk creates a partition with?
<txDEF> I am trying to mount the partition and don't know the file system to go after -t flag
<Ishmael> ext3?
<Ishmael> i'm just guessing
<txDEF> I have already tried ext3, ext, xfs, hfs, nfs and no go
<txDEF> any other ideas?
<knome> ext3
<txDEF> still no go with ext3
<Ishmael> what about ext3?
<txDEF> okay is this a joke I am missing?
<Ishmael> i'm just out of ideas past that
<invisime> actually, I'm pretty sure it's ext3.
<Ishmael> i would have assumed that's the default
<knome> it is. now stop joking about it.
<txDEF> okay fdisk -l shows that sda1p1 is hpfs/ntfs
<txDEF> and it will not allow me to mount the partition now
<txDEF> okay I am frustrated with this, how do I mount the hdd and not the partition so that I can wipe the drive completely?
<cody-somerville> txDEF, you can not.
<cody-somerville> txDEF, To do that, you'll have to use dd
<txDEF> cody, can you give me an example?
<cody-somerville> http://www.google.ca/search?q=how+to+wipe+an+entire+drive+in+linux :)
<cody-somerville> There are lots of different tutorials
<cody-somerville> txDEF, Its a dangerous operation (naturally)
<cody-somerville> You can write all zeros to the disk, write random data to the disk, just delete the partitions, etc.
<cody-somerville> txDEF, In the end, what exactly are you trying to accomplish anyhow?
<txDEF> I am trying to do a clean install of xubuntu on an older system, but the hdd is not being recognized by the regular installer, so someone suggested the alt install
<txDEF> the alt install is not recognizing the hdd either so I figure I need to jump into the command line a wipe out the partition first, b/c it was booting with windows without an issue
<cody-somerville> Nah, I doubt thats the issue.
<cody-somerville> I dunno why the installers wouldn't recognize the hard drive.
<txDEF> me to
<cody-somerville> What version are you trying to install?
<txDEF> 8.10
<cody-somerville> I suggest filing a bug or visiting #ubuntu-installer during EU business hours
<txDEF> but it does see the hdd on the command line
<txDEF> "/dev/sda1"
<txDEF> and it does see the partitions there as well as it let me fdisk them away
<txDEF> any other suggestions that I can try prior to filing a bug?
<txDEF> well the fdisk didn't work as it is booting into windows just fine still!
<txDEF> so frustrated with this!
<Mood> txDEF: are you using a live cd?
<txDEF> not sure of the definition of "live cd", but I burned the iso of the alt install that I downloaded from xubuntu's website
<txDEF> thanks for the help cody
<Mood> txDEF: i've never used the alt install disc, but what happened when you tried using the standard install disc?
<txDEF> same
<Mood> are you using dual boot? or 100% linux?
<cody-somerville> txDEF, Does it just say "Sorry, can't find any hard drives. Can't install."?
<txDEF> the existing hdd has a windows 2k install but I want to wipe it completely off
<txDEF> cody, it does say something like that
<txDEF> give me just a minute and I can get the message again
<Mood> txDEF: how many harddrives do you have? just 1?
<G-Bleezy> Hey how do i start a telnet daemon so people can telnet to me?
<txDEF> just one
<Mood> txDEF: and from BIOS you chose boot order as cd first, then hd?
<txDEF> first it comes back saying activate serial ata raid devices
<txDEF> but there are no SATA devices and certainly no raid controller on this system
<txDEF> then fails step: detecting disk
<Mood> txDEF: do you have a sata pci controller?
<cody-somerville> G-Bleezy, I recommend ssh over telnet :)
<txDEF> Mood, yes the bios is setup for cdrom, then hd
<cody-somerville> G-Bleezy, ssh is encrypted whereas telnet is plain text
<cody-somerville> G-Bleezy, to install ssh, install openssh-server
<txDEF> Mood, no it is just a plain MSI MS-6131 MB
<txDEF> from like 1998
<Mood> txDEF: so when you boot, there's something on the screen that pops up saying "activate serial ata raid devices"?
<txDEF> in the xubuntu install
<txDEF> not in the regular boot sequence
<Mood> txDEF: your BIOS recognizes the HD as "MSI MS-6131 MB"?
<txDEF> sorry I meant the motherboard is from MSI the manufacture and the model is a MS-6131
<txDEF> the hdd is an IBM ~13GB
<txDEF> the BIOS recognizes it just fine
<Mood> txDEF: when you boot from xubuntu standard install live cd, you get a message saying "activate serial ata raid devices" before login prompt?
<txDEF> sorry again, that is from the alt install disk
<Mood> txDEF: (yeah apologies here since i wasn't in the orig thread)... what did the standard install disc say when you booted?
<txDEF> when booting to the alt install disk it goes through the sequence up until the detect disk step
<txDEF> then it runs the detect disk and pops up with the following:
<txDEF> "one or more drives containing SERIAL ATA RAID configuration have been detected. Do you wish to activate these devices?"  Active Serial ATA RAID devices? Yes No
<txDEF> if I do yes it immediately kicks to popup "installation step failed"
<Mood> txDEF: and when you select "No"?
<txDEF> kicks back to the ubuntu main installer menu
<Mood> txDEF: is there a setting in the BIOS to disable RAID?
<txDEF> and of course if I go to the next step partitioner, it does not see any drive space
<txDEF> no b/c there is no on board RAID or add in card
<Mood> txDEF: i'm trying to help you isolate whether the RAID issue is w/ the mobo, HD, or other
<txDEF> Mood I really appreciate this by the way, I have got to be overlooking someting
<txDEF> There is no RAID on the mobo, there is only one HD that has no RAID controller built in, I really don't know why it is referencing RAID
<Mood> txDEF: are you 100% certain there's no disable/enable RAID setting in the BIOS? (mobo) even if you don't have a RAID hooked up
<txDEF> there are no add in PCI/ISA/AGP/PCI-x/etc cards
<txDEF> give me a minute and I'll boot into it just to check
<txDEF> there was previously an hdd block mode that I have disabled but that did not make a change
<txDEF> there is an on-chip primary pci ide that is enabled
<txDEF> but no RAID
<Mood> txDEF: what's your HD? ibm 13 gig, what model? do you know w/o opening up your machine? is it sata?
<txDEF> it is an IDE, IBM - DJNA-371350
<txDEF> both recognized by the BIOS as such and just visually confirmed
<Mood> appears to be an IDE/ATA drive, not SATA at all
<Ishmael> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<txDEF> yeah that is why I am so frustrated by this
<Mood> so the question is: why does xubuntu think you have RAID + SATA? hmm... let me think...
<txDEF> would it default to that if it does not find any regular ATA drives?
<Mood> not sure... legacy ATA should be supported
<Mood> you only get the RAID/SATA message only after you boot from live CD and initiate format->partition?
<txDEF> nope only when in the detecting disk step
<Mood> detecting disk? how do you get there? through the "install ubuntu"?
<txDEF> yes
<Mood> txDEF: what happens when you fdisk -l /dev/sd?
<txDEF> it sees
<txDEF> it fine
<Mood> txDEF: paste.ubuntu.com
<Mood> oh wait... i guess you can't copy+paste from a different machine :-P
<txDEF> lol
<Mood> what's the line w/ the drive?
<txDEF> now that was funny
<txDEF> "/dev/sda1"
<Mood> anything else?
<txDEF> just a sec
<txDEF> having to get back to that point
<txDEF> boot =* start =1 end =1122 blocks =9012433+ id =7 system =hpfs/ntfs
<Mood> no other devices?
<txDEF> nope
<Sinister> i just got a sunbeamtech keyboard thats backlite it wont turn on and off with the scroll loc key it has a bunch of windows special keys on it anyone know how i can get it to work or if  i cant at all ?
<Mood> txDEF: can you cat /var/log/dmesg to see if you can see anything that fails, or anything w/ RAID or SATA?
<txDEF> no such directory
<JihadJack> hey folks
<Aquina> n8
<ZachFlem> is there a way to limit what starts up with the computer?
<ZachFlem> ie, my machine seems to be bogging down alot latly
<ZachFlem> *latley
<txDEF> well I am going back and trying the regular install disk, b/c I can not think of anything else
<Mood> txDEF
<txDEF> what up?
<Mood> cat /boot/grub/device.map
<txDEF> okay give me just a minute
<Mood> txDEF: could be the way you wired your HD. are you using 1 cable master/slave for HD and CDROM?
<txDEF> one cable for hdd and an different one for the cdrom, hdd connecting to IDE1 on mobo and cdrom connecting to IDE2 on mobo
<txDEF> would that be an issue
<Mood> ah, it's possible. use one cable
<Mood> i think somehow the installer is thinking the 2 controllers are RAID
<txDEF> really?
<Mood> it's a good possibility
<Mood> txDEF: are you in a position where you can try to do it now?
<txDEF> give me a minute the regular install is getting to the detecting hdd part
<Mood> ah ok
<txDEF> what the heck!
<Mood> works?
<txDEF> now it is recognizing the hdd in the regular install
<Mood> :-)
<txDEF> is there a way to wipe the entire hdd and only install xubuntu with the installer at this point?
<Mood> isn't that the function of the xubuntu installer?
<txDEF> not sure...
<Mood> txDEF: yes
<Mood> txDEF: the installer has a choice for reformatting/partitionining
<Mood> wasn't that what you were doing before?
<txDEF> yes, sorry, I meant it looked like the only choice was to install a dual boot option with the disk
<Mood> txDEF: nope
<txDEF> but I made a different choice and it should use the entire hdd for the install now
<Mood> txDEF: i'm glad it's working now. but even after you install, the real test would be upon reboot
<txDEF> right
<txDEF> I really appreciate your patience and assistance Mood
<Mood> no worries man. good luck w/ xubuntu!
<Mood> i love it
<G-Bleezy> How can i list the last few packages installed on a machine??
<Mood> dpkg.log?
<Mood> G-Bleezy
<G-Bleezy> k
<jkoltner> Hello... I installed xubuntu 8.10 the other day, and I'm trying to get the wireless network card working, but I'm finding that I don't have a Applications->System->Network icon.  Does anyone know what the network manager application's program name is?  (So I can try it using just Alt+F2...)
<source> jkoltner, gnome-network-manager
<jkoltner> Thanks, I'll try it in a moment here
<Mood> jkoltner: it's NetworkManager Applet, upper right corner
<Mood> jkoltner: but first you need to make sure your system recognizes the wifi card. use ndiswrapper for that
<jkoltner> The Xfce desktop is a lot closer to Gnome than KDE, correct?
<Mood> jkoltner: yes
<jkoltner> KDE/Gnome/Xfce/etc. all pretty much agree on things like how icons get added to the applications menu though?
<Mood> jkoltner: they are all x managers if that's what you mean
<jkoltner> Actually what I meant was that, historically, if you were compiling a package from source code, even after you had the executable you had to do a desktop manager-specific step in order to get an icon to show up in, e.g., Applications->Multimedia or wherever, whereas now it seems that that step is common to all the popular desktop managers, so installing a package these days almost always picks up the appropriate application menu icon a
<jkoltner> s well.
<Mood> jkoltner: well, i only know that xfce shares some gnome dependencies
<jkoltner> Cool, thanks
<jkoltner> I seem to have really hosed up my installation... right before I asked you guys about gnome-network-manager, I uninstalled and reinstalled it via Synaptic, and now the Ethernet card doesn't get an IP address either.  @#$@#%
<jkoltner> (Whereas previously Ethernet was working fine...)
<Mood> ifconfig
<Mood> jkoltner: what's the issue?
<jkoltner> ifconfig no longer shows an IP address, just many, many dropped packets :-)
<jkoltner> I think the problem is that removing network manager removed eth0's entry from /etc/network/interfaces
<jkoltner> I added back... "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to /etc/network/interfaces... hopefully that will fix it?
<jkoltner> Hmm... how do I restart networking without rebooting?
<Mood> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jkoltner> Thanks
<jkoltner> Hmm... it's just spitting out some "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval..." messages
<jkoltner> and now "no DHCPOFFERS received"
<jkoltner> I'll try rebooting anyway...
<Mood> try just putting the default /etc/network/interfaces entry
<Mood> auto lo
<Mood> iface lo inet loopback
<Mood> then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jkoltner> ok, will do
<jkoltner> With the added lines in interfaces, ifconfig added an "eth0:avahi" entry that apparently it eventually assigned IP 169.254.6.220 to, but the regular "eth0" entry still isn't getting an IP address
<jkoltner> Return the interfaces file to its default and restarting networking hasn't helped, although there are no errors listed
<jkoltner> (Just "reconfiguring network interfaces... [ok]")
<Mood> IP 269.254.x.x is your router
<Mood> 169*
<jkoltner> Actually everything on my network here is 192.168.2.xx
<Mood> "added lines"? it just have those two lines
<jkoltner> I think the 169.254... range are "auto-configuration" IP addresses?  I believe that's what Windows machines end up with as well these days if they don't get a DHCP IP assignment.
<jkoltner> Yeah, I was just mentioning what it did with the added lines prior to removing them
<jkoltner> I'm now back to the default /etc/network/interfaces as you suggested
<Mood> 192.168.2.x should be the DHCP assigned IP addresses, which is fine. the 169.154.x.x means it's not communicating with the modem
<jkoltner> Agreed, it just seems awfully odd that it was working just fine until I removed and then re-installed network manager
<jkoltner> Hmm... I should probably try booting from a live CD, shouldn't I...
<Mood> try restarting networking
<Mood> what does it say in ifconfig? paste.ubuntu.com
<jkoltner> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart --> * Reconfiguring network interfaces... [OK]
<Mood> no i mean ifconfig
<jkoltner> ifconfig says "eth0 Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr xxxxx ... UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST .... Rx packets: 0 errors: 0 dropped : 4529483 ... TX packets: 0 errors: 0"
<Mood> inet?
<jkoltner> There's an "inet6 addr: xxxxx" line
<Mood> is it 192.168.x.x?
<Mood> actually, no, i meant does it show inet addr? (inet6 addr is different)
<jkoltner> No, it's "inet6 addr: fe80::223:8bff .... (more numbers)"
<jkoltner> There's no "inet addr: 192.168.2.xx" line like the PC I'm typing this on has
<Mood> inet addr comes before
<Mood> hmm....
<Mood> try sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Mood> then up
<jkoltner> ok
<jkoltner> No error messages, but no "inet addr:" line either
<jkoltner> Lemme check dmesg quick....
<jkoltner> Just "r8169: eth0: link up" and "eth0: no IPv6 routers present"
<Mood> hmm...
<jkoltner> I think I'll try booting a live CD...
<Mood> is your networkmanager up?
<Mood> upper right
<jkoltner> No, "sudo gnome-network-manager" just says "command not found"
<Mood> can you reboot (instead of live cd)
<jkoltner> Sure, will do
<jkoltner> (getting around to re-booting, was slightly distracted)
<jkoltner> It doesn't seem as though there's a whole lot of functionality missing from Xfce relative to Gnome -- that what's missing is largely eye candy
<jkoltner> I re-booted... ifconfig still has the same output... a link line followed by an inet6 line, but no inet line
<Mood> hmm....
<Mood> is our ethernet card being recognized in lspci?
<jkoltner> Yeah, it's in there (as is the wireless card)
<Mood> ahh
<jkoltner> I'm trying a quick live CD boot now, just to make sure it's not the network
<Mood> so it's wlan0
<Mood> not eth0
<jkoltner> Well, the only output from ifconfig was for eth0: and lo: (since I never did get that wireless card going yet!)
<Mood> do you use ndiswrapper?
<jkoltner> I was going to, but hadn't gotten that far
<Mood> yeah so you need to use wired connection, install ndiswrapper, then try again
<Mood> do you have the windows drivers?
<jkoltner> Right, hence my dismay at discovering that I'd killed the Ethernet connection
<Mood> ah, so you can't get ethernet connection either?
<jkoltner> I believe I found them via Google... it's an Acer Aspire One netbook that I'm installing Xbuntu on here
<jkoltner> Booting a live CD (well, memory stick, really) comes up with 192.168.2.105 for eth0 like it should
<Mood> what about regular boot?
<jkoltner> So I'm convinced that removing network manager via the GUI hosed some configuration file that I'm not educated enough to fix :-)
<jkoltner> Last time it wasn't picking anything up... I can try one more time here for good measure...
<jkoltner> (waiting for it to boot)
<jkoltner> I'm feeling pretty confident there has to be another configuration file around that I need to fix
<Mood> did you install network-manager-gnome via apt-get? or synaptic gui?
<jkoltner> The GUI
<jkoltner> hmm... maybe it is working here... a failsafe terminal session shows an IP address... let me get back into Xfce...
<Mood> ps auxx|egrep -i nm
<Mood> do you see nm-system-settings and nm-applet?
<jkoltner> oooh, xfce is happy... lemme check Firefox...
<jkoltner> Cool, it's all working again, although I'm not quite sure why
<Mood> nice
<jkoltner> The output of grep there does include nm-system-settings and nm-applet
<Mood> ah, ok
<jkoltner> I still don't have an Applications->System->Network manager icon though!
<Mood> one of those may not have restarted before you rebooted
<Mood> add new item. right click panel
<jkoltner> But... if gnome-network-manager doesn't run from a terminal, it won't run from an icon either...
<jkoltner> gnome-network-manager still says "command not found"
<Mood> i don't think the process is called "gnome-network-manager"
<jkoltner> Ah, ok
<Mood> it's just a family of processes
<jkoltner> So how do I make an icon for it without knowing the command name? :-)
<Mood> if you right-click, panel should list all the avail items
<jkoltner> ok, I'll try it here
<jkoltner> nm-connection-manager is looking promising...
<jkoltner> The menu editor (xfce4-menueditor) just has a line "---include--- system" that presumably pulls in Accessories/Games/Graphics/.../System ... how do I edit that system menu?
<Mood> jkoltner: what're you trying to do?
<jkoltner> Add nm-connection-manager to Applications->System
<Mood> do you have network manager in your autostarted applications?
<jkoltner> Checking..
<jkoltner> Yes, "network manager (network manager applet)" is checked
<Mood> but it's still not showing up?
<Mood> in your panel?
<jkoltner> If I just right-click on the main panel and select "Add New Item" the closest there is to anything "networky" is "network monitor" (with a little mouse icon beside it)
<jkoltner> Correct
<Mood> hmm.. network monitor isn't the same thing...
<jkoltner> Hmm... maybe I'm just not seeing it?  Presumably it wouldn't be in the add new items dialog if it thought it was already on the panel somewherE?  (I did play around with the layout and positioning on my app panel some...)
<Mood> jkoltner: do you see something called Notification?
<jkoltner> No... so apparently I inadvertently deleted some controls... hmm... I should try to find a screenshot of what it's supposed to look like...
<jkoltner> On this screenshot here: http://www.zenco.net/img/xubuntu_8.10.png -- is network manager any of the icons shown?
<jkoltner> Aha!
<jkoltner> I think "System Tray" is the control I need
<Mood> jkoltner: yes
<Mood> jkoltner: show notification iconds :-)
<Mood> icons*
<jkoltner> Wow, hazards of re-arranging my  menus...
<jkoltner> OK, but the Xubuntu documentation still says (in the "Connecting to the Internet" section)... "Open Applications->Systems->Network" and I don't have such a menu item
<Mood> Applications->System->Network i think is ubuntu
<jkoltner> ok, a "documentation bug" then?
<Mood> in xubuntu, it's under Applications->Settings->Settings Manager
<jkoltner> And then what?  There's not a Apps->Settings->Settings Manager->Network icon...?
<Mood> jkoltner: there is no network icon in xubuntu
<Mood> a consequence of streamlining i think
<jkoltner> ok, it's just supposed to work? :-)
<Mood> well, it works via autostarted apps and panel showing system notifications
<jkoltner> Fair enough
<Mood> but seriously though, xubuntu rocks
<Mood> lean, mean, fighting machine. ubuntu feels bloated by comparison
<jkoltner> I haven't been missing much from full-blown Gnome... seems pretty nice
<Mood> yeah i've been using xubuntu for a while now... and i simply love it
<jkoltner> I am surprised they didn't include gedit by default though :-)
<Mood> jkoltner: there's a lot they didn't include as the base install... i actually prefer that. i end up not using most of what's avail through full blown ubuntu... even some apps on xubuntu
<jkoltner> Yeah, it is amazing that a regular Ubuntu install has hundreds of commands that most people probably never use
<Mood> i prefer xemacs as my standard text editor :-)
<jkoltner> I never used emacs during my "formative" years (it was all vi back then), and these days I have to use so many IDEs that I've pretty much given up trying to choose an editor and then try to get all the IDEs to have reasonable emulations of that favorite editor
<jkoltner> (about to work on getting wireless working again...)
<Mood> jkoltner: so your ethernet connection works now, right?
<jkoltner> Yes, it certainly does
<Mood> ok, so now ndiswrapper
<Mood> you have windoz drivers you said, right?
<jkoltner> I was planning on following this guide? --> http://bad.ilink.lv/2008/07/guide-how-to-install-xubintu-on-acer-aspire-one/
<jkoltner> I do have Windows drivers available if need be though
<Mood> Xubuntu?
<Mood> Xubintu?
<jkoltner> The guy can't spell? :-)
<jkoltner> Actually typo, I'm sure, 'u' and 'i' being right next to each other
<Mood> hmm.... i think you just need two files, the inf and sys files
<Mood> if you have those, all you have to do is sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper and be done with it
<homebrewcider> hey there, I have a Canon MP610 printer/scanner, printer working okay, scanner not being recognized, sane is installed, don't know what to do next
<Mood> jkoltner: but if you want to follow that guide, be my guest :-)
<jkoltner> I'll try it out and see how it goes...
<Mood> good luck :-)
<jkoltner> Cool, the instructions for the WiFi card work :-)
<jkoltner> Thanks for all the help, Mood!  It was most useful!
<Mood> nice
<Mood> good luck w/ xubuntu. hope you like it. i love it!
<jkoltner> Thanks
<jkoltner> Out of curiosity, where are you?  I'm in southern Oregon, USA
<Mood> nyc :-)
<jkoltner> And I thought it was late here ;-)
<Mood> heh
<Mood> need. sleep. now
<jkoltner> Go for it
<_Pete_> morning
<_Pete_> I have probelem when trying to login to xfce-desktop from kdm, after login desktop quickly shows and then quits and I am back in login manager (kdm)
<_Pete_> anyideas what might be wrong?
<_Pete_> logging to KDE works fine
<_Pete_> and before logging to xfce worked also
<titan_ark> hello :)
<_Pete_> Do xfce has it's own login manager?
<chewit> _Pete_, xfce uses GDM
<chewit> could install that, u will be able to login into kde with gdm
<G-Bleezy> Hey what is a good VNC server i can run?
<titan_ark> quit
<G-Bleezy> How do i get graphical GUI for vnc4server?
<_Pete_> I would use freenx instead
<_Pete_> it's secure (tunnels thru ssh) and works well over slow (1Mbit) upstream links
<cheyne> Hello, how can I browse my network drives in xfce? Thanks
<TheSheep> cheyne: you can't, you need an additional program for that
<TheSheep> cheyne: if you mean windows network, at least
<cheyne> yeah - windows network
<cheyne> do you have any reccomendations?
<TheSheep> fusesmb and/or pyneighbourhood
<cheyne> excellent - thanks for the tip
<knome> switch the windows pc's to xubuntu
<TheSheep> but I don't use them myself, so I can't help much
<_Pete_> I started to use xfce after pissed of to new kde4 and am using some kde4 apps with it
<_Pete_> one of is konqueror
<_Pete_> with that you can access remote places
<knome> _Pete_, you will get more out of xfce/xubuntu if you don't use any kde apps :)
<_Pete_> maybe
<knome> _Pete_, that way you don't have to load the kde libs
<_Pete_> I will replace kde stuff with xfce if they are bettr
<_Pete_> I dont realy care are they kde/gnome/xfce
<_Pete_> until they work as I want
<knome> with jaunty, you should be able to throw konqueror out of the window.
<_Pete_> and this machine have 8G memory so some extra libs dont count much
<knome> true. but there might be situations where they count.
<knome> (i should up my mem to 8G also)
<knome> and renew the cpu
<claritas> hello
<cyzie> i have my own packages installed in xubuntu. how do update-manager ignore those packages so that the upgrade can proceed from hardy to ibex?
<knome> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Myrtti> cyzie: pin them with synaptic
<Myrtti> or aptitude
<claritas> ...how can i do irc cloaking...? (sorry about my bad english)
<cyzie> Myrtti, how to pin them?
<claritas> ...can anybody help with that..?
<TheSheep> claritas: read the howto at http:///wwww.freenode.net
<TheSheep> one less w
<Myrtti> cyzie: package - lock version
<Myrtti> cyzie: that's in synaptic
<cyzie> k thanks Myrtti
<_Pete_> If I want to share xfce desktop with vnc, how to do that?
<_Pete_> there's no "desktop sharing" or such in the menus
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_Pete_> right thanks
<_Pete_> btw is this bug or something, when I press alt-f2 to get run-program
<_Pete_> first time the run-dialog quickly pops up and then disappears
<_Pete_> pressing 2nd time brings it visible
<TheSheep> sounds like a bug
<TheSheep> does it say anything if you start xfce4-run from the terminaL/
<TheSheep> sorry, xfrun4
<_Pete_> no it behaves the same
<_Pete_> first time it dissapears and with second run it works
<cyzie> what is the package that got installed when we do update-manager -d in the comand line and click upgrade?
<Cooper> hi
<Cooper> hi
<TheSheep> hihi
<Cooper> im installing right now
<Cooper> had errors
<rocko> what kind of errors Cooper ?
<Cooper> partitioning, then failure to copy files
<Cooper> its installing right now
<Peaker> Hey, I can't modify xorg.conf because xubuntu keeps overwriting it :-(
<Peaker> Also, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to set any of the chosen options in the xorg.conf file
<durt> Peaker: xubuntu doesn't rewrite xorg.conf, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does.
<bn43> hi I'm running xubuntu on a system with 256mb ram - on startup theres about 210mb used - is there a way I can bring this down?
<durt> bn43: run top and tell us whats using all that ram
<bn43> how do I pastebin that?
<knome> bn43, copy+paste should work
<knome> !pastebin | bn43
<ubottu> bn43: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<durt> just run top, press m, and take note of what the top three or four are
<bn43> X-org, xfce4-mixer-plu, gnome-terminal
<durt> about 3-5% each?
<bn43> am I looking at virt and res?
<durt> no %mem
<bn43> yeah but gnome-terminal is 11.9
<durt> well it's running top ain't it :)
<bn43> yeah
<bn43> doh!
<bn43> and firefox is 21%
<durt> firefox eats ram like a big panty gal eats oreos
<bn43> memory is cheap I think I should just get more
<durt> yes!
<durt> try running a page with flash and then look at mem usage
<durt> ouch
<bn43> the user is going to say but XP was working fine on it - now why do I have to fork out more cash.....
<bn43> and they want firefox cause thats what they got used to on windows with extensions
<bn43> ah well
<durt> bet firefox was just as slow on xp
<bn43> seems its slower on linux for some reason
<bn43> but could be my imagination
<durt> don't run anything along side of firefox
<durt> you wouldn't in windows
<bn43> unfortunately they have too - office work and stuff - they do some admin work via the browser too
<bn43> but at least they have agreed to go onto ubuntu desktops!  now just have to work on the financial director that has payroll software on his desktop
<bn43> sigh
<peaker> Hey, Xubuntu is mapping the "shift-spacebar" to some unknown key..  How can I tell it not to?
<peaker> I often press shift-space accidentally (still having shift in before/after a capital letter) and its really disruptive
<nielsbom> hi I just installed Xubuntu 8.10, sound worked, then installed Amarok and VLC and sound stopped working, how do I troubleshoot?
<charlie-tca> peaker: I don't think Xubuntu remaps that key combination. You can change the shortcuts using Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard or Window Manager
<peaker> charlie-tca: it doesnt appear there
<charlie-tca> nielsbom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> peaker: then it is not remapped, it is the original keyboard setup
<peaker> charlie-tca: ok, thanks. I think I had some weird variant of "us" set up instead of "us" itself. Re-added "us" and now it seems to be ok
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<nielsbom> I can't change my headphone output. The volume can't be turned up or down, it stays at 0.
<nielsbom> I fired up the volume controls with alsamixer
<peaker> nielsbom: maybe your audio hardware wasn't detected properly?
<nielsbom> Well, it was and it worked, then I installed VLC and Amarok, it stopped working, I deinstalled both and sound is still not working.
<nielsbom> So my hardware _was_ detected properly once.
<nielsbom> So I guess somewhere it still is.
<charlie-tca> You may have to reinstall alsamixer and alsautils
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: I'll try that
<peaker> xubuntu is surprisingly nice, coming from Ubuntu.. my ancient laptop is responding faster than my new desktop :)
<cody-somerville> :)
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: nope. deinstalled alsa-gui and alsa-utils, reinstalled alsa-utils, no dice.
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: the silly thing is: my master volume does work (laptop speakers do have output) just the headphone doesn't
<charlie-tca> I'm out of ideas, then
<gabkdlly> nielsbom: try if your headphones work when booting from a live cd
<gabkdlly> nielsbom: my experience is that headphone jacks don't last forever
<nielsbom> gabkdlly: well, I just switched to Xubuntu from Windows this morning and my headphone output worked, so that's one of the more drastic conclusions
<nielsbom> gabkdlly: also there are a lot of people who have my soundcard and report similar problems
<nielsbom> but charlie-tca and gabkdlly thanks anyway
<charlie-tca> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: any help > 0 :)
<gabkdlly> nielsbom: if you are sure that these steps reproduce your bug every time on your hardware, it would definitely be worth it to file a bug on launchpad (after searching to see if someone else has filed one for you, of course)
<nielsbom> gabkdlly: I might do that, but I think a solution has been found, just not an easy one :S
<nielsbom> gabkdlly: and I still have to find it
<craigbass1976> Is there a simple way to shut down the computer from the desktop (without using a terminal)?  Right now, I quit, then have to shut down from the login screen
<gabkdlly> the button on the panel that you push to quit should also give you the option to shut down
<craigbass1976> gabkdlly, nope
<charlie-tca> craigbass1976: What version of Xubuntu? Is it 8.04?
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, hardy, is that 8.04?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is. It needs a bug report filed. It broke on the last updates, I think.
<craigbass1976> Ahh.
<charlie-tca> Could you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and let me know the number?
<craigbass1976> I'm all over it.  Hang on a sec
<craigbass1976> Have to register first.  Hang on a couple mroe secs...
<nielsbom> How do I start using multiple monitors?
<charlie-tca> nielsbom: xinerama or twin-view(nvidia video)
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: so you're saying it depends on my video card what software I should use?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Xfce does not have the software built in, so it depends on video card
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/329774
<charlie-tca> craigbass1976: thank you. I got it.
<charlie-tca> Even better, all the information, too
<craigbass1976> charlie-tca, THat was a PITA.  WHat was it asking for in version#?  I put in xfce version, no good.  ubuntu version, still no good
<craigbass1976> Ended up putting I Don't Know
<charlie-tca> that's okay. I'm not sure where it asks it, now. Should have been 8.04, I think
<craigbass1976> I didn't try 8.04.2... maybe that's what it was looking for
<charlie-tca> You did good.
<titan_ark_> hello :)
<charlie-tca> Hello
<nielsbom> What command do I use to see which video card I have?
<craigbass1976> lspci maybe?
<charlie-tca> lshw  or lspci
<craigbass1976> Ok, I give up.  I set xfce to make some windows (the ones that aren't in focus) transparent.  I need to shut that off, but can't find how I did it.
<knome> craigbass1976, settings > settings manager > window manager tweaks > compositor ?
 * craigbass1976 slaps himself
<craigbass1976> It was only annoying for GIMP, which has three windows.  I hear tell there's a Windows version of GIMP where everything is docked like in photoshop into one window.
<rocko> you can make it so that it is in one window craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> I think I just found a site telling me that.
<rocko> link
<rocko> plz
<craigbass1976> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/15/more-productive-window-management-in-gimp/
<craigbass1976> But it's not right, as far as I can tell yet
<rocko> what I do is just set the windows to utility and then press f11
<craigbass1976> what's f11 do?  I've just set them to keep above,a nd it should be fine.  I've always run gimp on it's own desktop anyway
<rocko> it goes fullscreen when you press f11
<rocko> but you have to set the windows to utility not keep above
<rocko> if you want to use f11
<craigbass1976> How do you move across desktops if it
<craigbass1976> 's set to full screen?
<rocko> just the normal way
<knome> craigbass1976, ctrl+alt+left/right :P
<craigbass1976> Oh, and then the other desktops look normal?  have to try 'er out
<rocko> yes
<rocko> or you can just press f11 again so that it goes out of fullscreen mode
<rocko> firefox also allows you to use f11
<rocko> craigbass1976 how do you like that layout I told you ?
<rocko> is it working for you?
<craigbass1976> rocko, f11 won't go full screen for some reason
<b0o> hello all
<gabkdlly> b0o: hi
<peaker> Hey, how do you use XFCE4 to browse SFTP's?  nautilus can do it, but the xfce file browser seems not to?
<knome> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<knome> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<knome> peaker, one way is to use nautilus, the other is to use fuse and sshfs.
<knome> !sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Aizawa> Hey guys, I have a problem. I installed xubuntu, everything worked fine, I installed compiz, everything worked fine, now when I tried to start xubuntu the splash screen flickered for a moment and then I saw my wallpaper and nothing worked.
<Aizawa> So I started it in terminal and removed compiz, and now I got into xubuntu.
<Aizawa> Now, in the settings manager, if I go to "Window Manager" settings or something like that it tells me it doesn't work with my current window manager. And I don't have any window borders.
<Aizawa> How do I get it to switch back to the xfce window manager thingie?
<peaker> knome: thanks
<Aizawa> Well I reinstalled compiz and now it works.. it probably wont the next time I boot though..
<_Pete_> I'm using IntelliJ IDEA Java IDE under xfce and it's keyboard shortcuts dont work e.g. ctrl-f9 shoul make the project
<_Pete_> I have set ctrl-f9 not to be any xfce shortcut
<_Pete_> how to fix this?
<peaker> knome: I like the simplicity of this xfce thing -- sshfs is probably a more elegant solution than tons of userspace libs supporting sftp
<peaker> knome: though it could be nice to GUI'ize/automate the mount/umount of sshfs
<b0o> has anyone run across/solved the intel i810/i830 issue?
<b0o> in Ibex
<smultron> i'm using a Netgear WG111 wireless adapter from linux. every other network in my area shows up, EXCEPT mine (Airport Extreme). My macs can connect and see the ssid fine... any reason why this USB dongle wouldn't be able to see the Airport broadcast?
<charlie-tca> b0o: What issue? Is there a bug report?
<b0o> I don't know if there is a bug report for my particular problem but there are bug reports which don't seem to spell anything good for me
<b0o> basically the i810 drivers (which I was using in hardy) are no longer used in the new xorg
<charlie-tca> I never had a problem with Intel 810 until jaunty. Since Intel discontinued the drivers, I can't make it work
<b0o> yeah, that's pretty much what i'm thinking i'm running in to
<charlie-tca> Not much Ubuntu/Xubuntu can do about it, since it was Intel that decided
<b0o> I was considering trying to compile the old drivers that were working with hardy
<charlie-tca> I just added a pci video card
<charlie-tca> No more issues
<b0o> i'm on a laptop :\
<charlie-tca> :(
<b0o> well, I think a reinstall of hardy might be my option
<charlie-tca> Yeah, at least that is good for a couple of years
<b0o> hmm....looks like I happen to have the disc sitting around...time to go install (*again*)...wish me luck
<charlie-tca> good luck :-)
<titan_ark_> hey everyone :) am back with more doubts :P
<titan_ark_> i was looking up on scheduling activities on the system basically cos Transmission doesnt seem to be doing its job! Looked up about cron but makes no sense :(
<charlie-tca> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<charlie-tca> Does any of that help?
<titan_ark_> shall look it up thx :)
<titan_ark_> charlie-tca: is it possible to start and kill my net connection using cron?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<titan_ark_> okay :)
<charlie-tca> I barely get cron to do what I want
<titan_ark_> oh! and why is that?
<charlie-tca> don't understand it very good
<titan_ark_> I am having trouble with scheduling downloads on torrents!
<titan_ark_> uTorrent is great in that aspect
<charlie-tca> Write a script that works, then add it to /etc/crontab
<titan_ark_> oh i have no idea about all that! i just started using linux 3 days back :P
<charlie-tca> the lines in crontab decide what to run and when
<titan_ark_> hmm okay
<charlie-tca> If your script works when you run it, it makes life easier to schedule it
<titan_ark_> i doubt il reach the writing the script part of it!
<charlie-tca> That is what makes it work. You can't schedule cron to run something that won't run
<titan_ark_> well i was hoping I could just try to start the application at a given time and close it at a given time
<titan_ark_> or my network connection
<charlie-tca> Maybe, but the app then needs to know what to do when it starts
<titan_ark_> or probably just shut down! thats worst case!!!
<titan_ark_> Well, Transmission just starts connecting to peers and starts the DL the moment it is invoked
<titan_ark_> so i guess that should work right
<charlie-tca> Then you should be able to schedule it in crontab. It is similar to the lines there already, but the command will be to start transmission
<charlie-tca> 47 5	* * *	titan_ark	transmission
<charlie-tca> something like that
<charlie-tca> That says start at 05:47 AM to run transmission
<titan_ark_> yes i was planning to try something like that
<titan_ark_> but confused with the whole way of how to go about it
<titan_ark_> this must be the 1st time you got this question: Any texts I can read up, references so that i can do this kind of code?
<charlie-tca> Just edit /etc/crontab with sudo nano
<charlie-tca> install rutebook and read it
<titan_ark_> okay i did a "sudo crontab -e" :S
<titan_ark_> it says choose an editor!
<charlie-tca> That's why I didn't say do that
<titan_ark_> lol okay :P i saw that on some site
<charlie-tca> ctrl-c gets you out of there
<charlie-tca> That is not needed on Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Just edit /etc/crontab using root
<titan_ark_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-shutdown-linux-box-automatically.html
<titan_ark_> okay
<titan_ark_> yeah am out
<charlie-tca> Other distros need that
<titan_ark_> did a ctrl+x
<titan_ark_> okay
<charlie-tca> you can use sudo mousepad /etc/crontab if you like mousepad
<charlie-tca> Clocks in crontab use the 24-hour system, not the 12-hour
<titan_ark_> okay.
<titan_ark_> hmmm
<charlie-tca> If you want to run something between 12 noon and midnight, add 12 to the hour
<titan_ark_> yeah i know the 24 hr clock :)
<titan_ark_> i am more into asm coding. have no idea at all about linux etc :P
<charlie-tca> I don't code at all anymore
<titan_ark_> :D okay
<ranko> hello im having a problem with the text color in firefox using a dark theme
<charlie-tca> titan_ark_: you can look in /usr/share/doc for bash-doc and install it if it is not there for other docs on editing files
<titan_ark_> charlie-tca okay :)
<titan_ark_> charlie-tca i was trying out the command to edit in crontab. Here i need to give the full path for transmission right? I am supposing it is in /usr/bin. but here there is transmission, transmission-daemon, transmission-remote, transmissioncli. I think it cant be transmissioncli. Would you be able to tell me what i need to run?
<charlie-tca> transmission
<titan_ark_> i could only find a folder by the name bash in the doc folder
<titan_ark_> okay :)
<titan_ark_> shall try that
<charlie-tca> Then install bash-doc through synaptic-package-manager, if you want to know about it
<charlie-tca> Rutebook is very big, contains a lot of info, some of which is out of date, but most is still valid
<titan_ark_> oh okay.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<titan_ark_> I just tried this: "29 1    * * * home /usr/bin/transmission" to start transmission at 1:29 am, but it dint start up! its 1:31 now
<charlie-tca> Could it be the user name?
<titan_ark_> no, my system name is home,
<charlie-tca> Might to give it 5 minutes to take
<titan_ark_> okay il try it again
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> why is there "home" then?
<charlie-tca> user name is "home"
<Myrtti> ah, how clear ;-)
 * charlie-tca nods
<peaker> is there anything lighter than pidgin to run on xfce?
<charlie-tca> xchat for IRC
<peaker> I guess I'll use the web interface for gtalk
<peaker> which is open anyway most of the time
<titan_ark_> I just tried sudo cron tab -l and this what i got! "no crontab for root"
<titan_ark_> that means the crontab is not running?
<charlie-tca> We don't use separate cron for users. root is just another user
<titan_ark_> okay but then shouldnt it have displayed the one i had sceduled?
<titan_ark_> *scheduled
<Tlyman> Hello! I have just upgraded to Intrepid Ibex. Is it possible that evince has been removed from this release?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<chewit> Tlyman, evince is in xubuntu by default
<charlie-tca> Tlyman: no, evince was not removed
<Tlyman> I'm offered to open a PDF with GIMP...
<titan_ark_> okay. sorry to disturb through the meeting :(
<charlie-tca> That's just a bad association, not a missing app
<Tlyman> and trying to start evince didn't work
<Tlyman> i mean alt + f2 -> evince -> run
<Tlyman> "Failed to execute child process "evince" (No such file or directory)"
<charlie-tca> Open a terminal and type "which evince" to see if it is there
<Tlyman> ok
<Tlyman> returns without a message
<charlie-tca> strange! it gives me /usr/bin/evinc e
<charlie-tca> on a fresh install
<Tlyman> that's what i got on hardy, but now.. really strange
<Tlyman> first, i thought it has been replaced by something new
<charlie-tca> Did you upgrade to 8.10?
<Tlyman> yes
<charlie-tca> That is the problem. The upgrades don't always work for everything. it is reported bug
<charlie-tca> You need to install evince then
<Tlyman> well ok then, if you say it's supposed to be in 8.10, i'll just install it from the repositories
<Tlyman> ok, then i'll do that
<Tlyman> thanks a lot, charlie!
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<Tlyman> bye
<slow-motion> hi
<knome> slow-motion, hello.
<slow-motion> hi knome
<nielsbom> I'm on Xubuntu 8.10, can I use Debian packages?
<nielsbom> I'm having a hard time choosing which installer to pick: http://do.davebsd.com/download.shtml
<nielsbom> I know Debian gave birth to Ubuntu, from which Xubuntu "came". (very myhthological :P)
<charlie-tca> nielsbom: yes, you can use Debian packages
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: and if I can choose between Ubuntu and Debian packages?
<charlie-tca> but you should look in Synaptic-Package-Manager first to see if it is packaged for Ubuntu
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: yeah my SPM is kinda limited, can't even find amarok on it...
<nielsbom> or VLC for that matter
<j1mc_> nielsbom: debian packages may have different dependencies (sometimes) than x/ubuntu packages, though
<charlie-tca> Then you need to add the repositories to it.
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: maybe I'm doing something wrong
<Mood> nielsbom: just use sudo apt-cache search xxx
<nielsbom> j1mc_: so Ubuntu is the preferred option, then Debian works, but maybe has some dependencies?
<j1mc_> nielsbom: right - you may need to download some dependencies sometimes...
<j1mc_> from the debian repos... not recommended, really.
<charlie-tca> add medibuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<j1mc_> i mean, not that debian repos are bad, but . . . there really shouldn't be much of a reason to use them if you have any version of ubuntu installed
<nielsbom> if I do "sudo apt-cache search medibuntu" I should get the packages for medibuntu right?
<nielsbom> j1mc_: so getting/having packages which have dependencies is ill-advised?
<charlie-tca> If you follow the wiki page I referenced, it will work. Not apt-cache search
<j1mc_> nielsbom: well, no... all packages have dependencies.  but a package from debian may have dependencies that are different from packages in ubuntu
<j1mc_> or they are the same dependencies, but different versions of those dependencies
<j1mc_> does that make sense?
<nielsbom> j1mc_: sort of, it's probably easier to use *buntu packages, because a lot of programs I have depend on stuff I already have, right?
<j1mc_> nielsbom: exactly.
<j1mc_> there would have to be a pretty special reason for you to really need a package straight from debian
<nielsbom> j1mc_: alright, but a reason might be that there are no *buntu packages for an application and there are Debian packages, or something
<nielsbom> or would a better idea then be to recompile it myself?
<charlie-tca> nielsbom: got something specific in mind?
<j1mc_> nielsbom: right - that would be a situation to do that, but i would still ask for help in an irc channel for help first...
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: i _was_ looking for a good package for Gnome-do but I found it with sudo apt-cache search
<charlie-tca> It is in synaptic
<nielsbom> j1mc_: I'm not gonna roll my own just yet :)
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: but I could not find it
<knome> nielsbom, do you have all the repositorieS?
<charlie-tca> If you found it with apt-cache, it has to be
<nielsbom> knome: so I have to add repositories to SPM first and then search in SPM?
<charlie-tca> You click on search, enter gnome-do, version 0.8.0-1~ubuntu1
<nielsbom> I could not find gnome-do in the SPM but I did find it with apt-search
<nielsbom> apt-cache search
<nielsbom> And if I do a command line install of a package, it should also be visible from the SPM right?
<charlie-tca> You may need to hit the Reload once, for it to be able to search everything.
<nielsbom> Because I installed Gnome-Do from the command line, and still can't see it in the SPM
<charlie-tca> Yes, if a package shows using apt-cache search, it should show in SPM
<nielsbom> charlie-tca: apt-cache search searches the local cache right?
<nielsbom> And the "Add/remove" is a wrapper for the SPM, as the SPM is for the command line, right?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, for sure. It should be the same search for both
<charlie-tca> Add/Remove is it's own database
<charlie-tca> It doesn't contain as much info as S-P-M or apt-cache
<zerothis1> hos do i add a user from the command-line? i used useradd name and passwd name but can't log into the account
<nielsbom> thanks for the info guys!
<knome> nielsbom, np.
<knome> zerothis1, adduser should work but it's not encouraged.
<charlie-tca> nielsbom: no problem.
<Mood> so which one's encouraged? adduser or useradd? i prefer adduser because it prompts for every field
<charlie-tca> and, welcome to Xubuntu
<knome> Mood, adduser over useadd yes, but any CLI interface is not encouraged.
<knome> at least adduser should work :P
<Mood> cli interface? you mean the prompts? you think it's a security risk?
<Mood> i prefer cli vs gui
<Mood> i never heard of 'cli is not encouraged' on linux... peculiar...
<knome> well, we have a gui for that. if a regular user wants to add a user to her system, we encourage her to use the gui.
<knome> if you are a linux geek, of course you are free to use the cli.
<knome> but in normal situation you should not have to use the cli
<Mood> what's the gui for adding users? never heard of it
<Mood> ah i see it now under System->Users
<knome> system -> users and gourps
<Mood> knome: so you almost never use terminal for admin tasks?
<zerothis1> whats' the command-line to invoke the program at System>users and groups ?
<knome> Mood, i do. but i don't encourage users to do that.
<knome> zerothis1, users-admin
<Mood> knome: perhaps users who are recent migrants from windoz :-)
<knome> Mood, any users...
<Myrtti> Mood: I dare say most Buntu users are recent migrants. with loose definition on recent.
<zerothis1> tried to install that "could not find package users-admin"
<Myrtti> zerothis1: type it in a terminal
<Myrtti> as is
<Myrtti> no aptitude, no apt-get no nothing, not even sudo
<knome> command name != package name
<Myrtti> just users-admin
<zerothis1> i typed "users-admin", it was not installed
<knome> zerothis1, have you removed a lot of packages?
<Mood> knome: you know, it's somewhat peculiar, but you're the first person i've ever heard discourage using terminal for admin tasks in linux, ubuntu or otherwise :-)
<zerothis1> I didn't install alot of packages to begin with, I'm going for minimal
<knome> Mood, i'm not discouraging. i'm not encouraging. that's two completely different things.
<knome> Mood, most people here seeking for support don't really *want* to use cli.
<Mood> knome: disagreed. but anyways, it's probably not worth the time/effort to debate it :-)
<knome> Mood, if i'd discourage you, i'd say "don't do it". if i don't encourage, i say "do it like this (instead)"
<knome> Mood, not encouraging is like giving some alternatives, not taking anything away ;)
<Mood> knome: point taken :-)
<knome> Mood, (of course i wouldn't have said it's not encouraged if i knew he is isntalling minimum. then of course he uses cli :))
<knome> Mood, but in a normal situation you can expect a user has the default set of applications
<Mood> zerothis1: which users-admin
<zerothis1> ?
<Mood> zerothis1: are you familiar with terminal?
<zerothis1> yes, raised on DOS, redeemed by bash
<Mood> zerothis1: do you have terminal open?
<zerothis1> yes
<Mood> zerothis1: type lsb_release -a
<zerothis1> Ubuntu | Ubuntu 7.10 | 7.10 | gusty
<Mood> zerothis1: type which users-admin
<zerothis1> the program 'users-admin' is currently not installed blablabla
<Mood> zerothis1: strange. users-admin should be part of 7.10. how did you install 7.10?
<zerothis1> from a CD, advanced installation step by step, tried to do minimal
<Mood> zerothis1: also, "which user-admin" should not come up with "currently not installed" -- that seems like a strange message. usually there's no message
<lukinfore> hi
<Mood> if you want minimal, i'd suggest xubuntu, not ubuntu
<lukinfore> after last jauntu update i've got real ugly view of settings manager
<knome> if you want minimal, i'd suggest minimal cd.
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lukinfore> any chance to turn it back
<lukinfore> ?
<knome> lukinfore, real ugly = ?
<charlie-tca> lukinfore: It probably will fix itself in a day or two of updates
<lukinfore> oh
<lukinfore> very real ugly
<lukinfore> ehm
<lukinfore> its not the plans?
<Mood> lukinfore: you mean your user interface? or just the settings manager app?
<lukinfore> well user iface too
<Mood> lukinfore: you can change your user interface pref
<Mood> Settings->User Interface->Theme
<charlie-tca> lukinfore: you are running the alpha jaunty, things come and go.
<lukinfore> i've got tips started  with sessionso it slowdowns
<lukinfore> theme had not changed
<lukinfore> but there was big buttons in setting manager
<lukinfore> and now  there is some windoz-like
<lukinfore> let me do screenshot
<charlie-tca> Have you done a restart lately?
<lukinfore> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10gh7kj&s=5
<lukinfore> wonder is this normal
<Mood> isn't that tango theme?
<lukinfore> no
<lukinfore> my own
<charlie-tca> What is wrong with it? It looks just like mine, except you have some in a different language
<lukinfore> argh
<charlie-tca> Do you have two languages installed?
<lukinfore> but before it was other?
<Mood> what icon themes do you have?
<lukinfore> it was some mcs package removed during last update
<lukinfore> icon - tango, yes
<lukinfore> xfce4-mcs-plugins exactly
<charlie-tca> Which in not used in jaunty
<charlie-tca> xfce 4.6 does not use xfce4-mcs-plugins
<lukinfore> so
<lukinfore> it is xfce policy
<charlie-tca> what is?
<Mood> lukinfore: try http://art.gnome.org for more artsy icons
<Mood> these have more of a mac os x kind of feel to them -- http://people.freedesktop.org/~jimmac/icons/#oxygen
<lukinfore> Mood, there is no problems with current
<Mood> lukinfore: ? weren't you complaining about your theme?
<lukinfore> just want my view back:)
 * Mood scratches his head in confusion
<Mood> ok
<lukinfore> in previous version(before update i mean) settings was different window, and all its sons running separatly
<lukinfore> uhm
<lukinfore> my english
<charlie-tca> I think this is the new thing for jaunty, lukinfore
<zerothis1> ok, so i got a new user working using the adduser command (not useradd). but the internet doesn't work when I log in as the user
<lukinfore> where is autostarted apps?
<lukinfore> well using jaunty month at least
<lukinfore> was fine
<lukinfore> now - not
<Mood> zerothis1: define 'internet doesn't work'
<Mood> zerothis1: can you ping? does ifconfig show your device?
<Mood> zerothis1: did you log in after shutdown as new user? or just su username?
<lukinfore> oh no
<lukinfore> yet another registry in 4.6
<charlie-tca> I don't know what happened to autostarted apps yet. It disappeared...
<charlie-tca> I still waiting to see where it went
 * lukinfore thought about xfce becoming little gnome
<zerothis1> all commands like apt-get update and wget fail to resolve hosts
<zerothis1> xfce is not so little. maybe "half-gnome"
 * charlie-tca hoping it never becomes gnome
<lukinfore> hope won't rich full
<lukinfore> or little more than full
<charlie-tca> that is true
<lukinfore> charlie-tca,  if still interesting autostarting apps is in "session and startup"
<charlie-tca> yeah?
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Guest11783> Hi can someone please tell me how I can get Middle Mouse Drag Scrolling in Firefox?
 * lukinfore hate that update
<lukinfore> where xkill goes?
<charlie-tca> I don't know that either
<lukinfore> shouldn't xkill be default shortcut?
<lukinfore> treat this as feature requeat :P
<lukinfore> *quest
<charlie-tca> You can file a bug on it, so it does not get lost. Also, be sure to state which key you want it to use
<lukinfore> but where to post it?
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> package source is xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> and let me know the bug number, please
<lukinfore> not xubuntu-default-settings?
<charlie-tca> That will work, too
<lukinfore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/329890
<lukinfore> not sure that was right-formatted though
<charlie-tca> Thanks, lukinfore
<charlie-tca> It looks fine to me
<lukinfore> np
#xubuntu 2010-02-15
<Boots32M> whats xubuntu???? nbr fit that description?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ???
<Sachse_Siechtum> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<dbdii407> There might not happen to be a stripped down version of xUbuntu would there? You know, without the applications?
<knome> !minimal | dbdii407
<ubottu> dbdii407: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> dbdii407, that doesn't install xfce or even a graphical environemnt either
<dbdii407> you mean, i can't install xfce?
<knome> dbdii407, you *can*
<knome> dbdii407, but the minimal installation won't install it unless you specifically tell it to
<dbdii407> I'm on a Wifi connection. It won't even support that will it?
<knome> dbdii407, no, unless you install software that allow you to do that, or hack it working from the CLI
<dbdii407> *sigh*
<dbdii407> This can never be simple. :P
<dbdii407> I just don't need the apps on the release
<Sachse_Siechtum> well...remove them in the synaptic package manager..
<Sachse_Siechtum> or in ..."applications>addd/remove "
<dbdii407> Remove /every single application/ that I have no need for?
<dbdii407> I dont really have the time
<knome> dbdii407, then live with it.
<knome> dbdii407, also, feel free to join our mailing list and explaing us why we *should not* install those applications by default.
<knome> dbdii407, but, for what comes for most of the apps - normal users just need them so there is no need to drop them. if there is something particularly annoying you think should be dropped because *most of* the people do not use it, there's more chances to get it actually removed.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I second that.
<knome> good night now, have fun with xubuntu.
<dbdii407> I will not be joining some stupid mailing list, wasting my time, and have the same stuff you just said, come back out of my face. Cause I know it will.
<psycho_oreos> the funny irony is that here you are wanting something simple but then talking crap.. why not choose minimalistic distro and then install whatever you need on top?
<psycho_oreos> wouldn't that make more sense as opposed to getting xubuntu, trying to strip it down and realising that you have waste more time and effort?
<psycho_oreos> s/waste/wasted
<dbdii407> to reply to your first message
<dbdii407> I've been /trying/ to find one
<mhall119> you can do a minimal install of Ubuntu
<mhall119> then just add the packages you want
<psycho_oreos> you can get server edition which has no X, then you install xfce, done
<psycho_oreos> xfce + xorg of course
<dbdii407> and my Wifi?
<mhall119> most of your wifi goodness comes from desktop packages like NetworkManager an nm-applet
<psycho_oreos> doesn't help if you don't tell me what chipset it is, plus if you're looking minimalistic stuff, maybe its worth looking at things like iw, wpa_supplicant.. rather than networkmanager, wicd, etc
<psycho_oreos> no
<psycho_oreos> for easier sake, networkmanager comes included
<mhall119> dbdii407, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<dbdii407> does it /have/ to be gnome?
<psycho_oreos> its icewm if you looked closely
<psycho_oreos> the only thing that would make it look like as if its gnome is probably gdm
<mhall119> dbdii407, it can be whatever you install
<mhall119> or you can just install LXDE, that uses OpenBox and some light-weight panels
<dbdii407> Yea. I've heard about that
<dbdii407> but. With everything everyone's mentioned. What do I use to get into my Wifi?
<mhall119> whatever you want
<ohkine\x> hey there, i'm having trouble getting xfwm and compiz to play together, would anyone happen to know anything about that?
<Sysi> i only managed to get compiz work with emerald
<Balsaq> Good Morning Xubuntu!
<Balsaq> Sysi!!!!
<Balsaq> Hows the weather in northern europe?
<e1b6> Hi
<e1b6> HI anyone there
<e1b6> How to enable remote desktop in Xubuntu so that others ca help me remotely
<e1b6> hi
<migis> hello
<migis> does anybody know if google chrome works on xubuntu?
<Sysi> i think at least chromium does
<psycho_oreos> use those ppa version
<petsounds> i never had openjdk working in chrome :(
<RobinBE> Hello, I'm trying to avoid a reinstall of Xubuntu here
<RobinBE> For my wireless adapter I have to follow these instructions:
<RobinBE> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8212371&postcount=114
<RobinBE> But unfortunately I've already plugged in my adapter after the installtion
<RobinBE> Is there any way to 'undo' this without reinstalling?
<RobinBE> because I can't unload the rt2800usb module now
<psycho_oreos> you can if you turn off the device
<RobinBE> I have pulled it out
<RobinBE> but modprobe -l still lists it after I 'modprobe -r'ed it
<psycho_oreos> modprobe -l doesn't show you the currently loaded modules, it shows you the modules it can see from your currently running setup.. all the kernel related modules
<RobinBE> oh I see
<RobinBE> that explains a lot
<psycho_oreos> you meant lsmod
<RobinBE> ok the rt2800 module is not loaded
<RobinBE> and I did modprobe rt2870sta
<RobinBE> then inserted my adapter
<RobinBE> but it doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> why are you manually modprobing the driver? why not try plugging it in and see if linux loads rt2870sta?
<RobinBE> just rebooted
<RobinBE> looks like it doesn't
<psycho_oreos> if it doesn't it means rt2870sta doesn't have your usb ID added in hence it won't get loaded
<psycho_oreos> probably a good idea is to start from scratch with that link you initially posted
<RobinBE> ok then, thanks for your help
<blurr> hello, I'm new to Xubuntu. Very pleased with it.
<blurr> But I'm having a problem compiling some software.
<bazhang> blurr, compiling what
<blurr> It's in C. It's called HTK.
<bazhang> blurr, did you install build-essential
<blurr> It's a speech recognition toolkit. I'll post the error I'm getting.
<blurr> bazhang: nope. What's that?
<bazhang> blurr, what you need should you wish to compile
<psycho_oreos> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blurr> Okay. I'll try it out. Thanks!
<blurr> I'm still getting a string of errors of the form "HTKLVRec/Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting"
<blurr> I'll check out the compiling page.
<justgreg> hello
<justgreg> i am having a litttle trouble with xfce
<justgreg> and i was wondering if i could get some help here
<Sysi> tell what's up
<justgreg> the panel keeps disappearing when i restart
<justgreg> earlier today i was on here and someone told me how to restart the panel
<justgreg> and i have been doing that
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> save session when you shut down
<justgreg> save session, how do i do that?
<Sysi> there's tap in logout window
<justgreg> the log out window doesn't open anymore.
<justgreg> now instead it asks if i want to quit panel
<RobinBE> hello, I'm having issues with my wireless adapter
<RobinBE> I insert it in this Arch Linux machine and it shows up in lsusb
<RobinBE> I do the same with Xubuntu and it doesn't
<RobinBE> are the USB ports broken?
<faz_kn> how to avail highest resolution in xubuntu os..........
<onaogh> how can i remove bootsplash in Xubuntu
<Balsaq> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so and select usplash-theme-ubuntu.so
<Balsaq> then
<Balsaq> sudo update-initramfs -u
<onaogh> i have installed xubuntu from ubuntu 9.10.
<Balsaq> ok
<onaogh> it will work ?
<onaogh> i mean removing the bootspash
<Balsaq> i think so, but i am no expert
<Balsaq> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Balsaq> another idea...
<Balsaq> find the latest kernal and remove quiet splash from that line
<Balsaq> i found these answers in the ubuntu forum
<knome> onaogh, what do you mean by bootsplash?
<onaogh> knome, the fancy moving bar when u start ubuntu
<knome> you probably mean xsplash. why do you want to get rid of that?
<onaogh> i dont like it
<RobinBE>  /wc
<obaid_> that was xsplash which got changed
<obaid_> i mean the mice logo which appears when i first press power button
<obaid_> like the good old days when u start a pc it shows all services starting up [ OK ]
<knome> sudo apt-get remove usplash
<knome> :P
<obaid_> and i can install it later ?
<knome> yes.
<GodzKnightz> anyone around for a little wireless help?
<Sysi> you should at least try to ask
<GodzKnightz> Wireless Issue: Won't authenticate WPA with my router, I can connect to unsecure connections fine. Xubuntu 9.10 with Intel(R) Wireless 5100 AGN card
<sinbox> you tried troubleshooting via the command line GodzKnightz ?
<GodzKnightz> i'm pretty new to linux have finally and officially given up on M$ except for being used for Gaming. So the only help i've gotten is from forums which hasnt helped solve problem at all
<sinbox> check this here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<GodzKnightz> i've been through there and either i'm missing a step somewhere cause that didnt help either.. supposedly downgrading network manager to the one from 8.04 allows to work but I don't have a clue how to do that
<sinbox> also this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319217 as it's an authentication problem, but if you do purge the network manager you have to make sure you have downloaded the deb file first. Or you tr an alternative network manager
<sinbox> okto downgrade you will need to uninstall the network manager but first get the deb file for reinstalling the older version
<GodzKnightz> i tried the wicd network manager and had more problems with it then i did the network manager that installs with 9.10.
<sinbox> you will find the deb file to install after purging the newer one on this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/network-manager-gnome/0.6.6-0ubuntu3
<GodzKnightz> on the forums someone had me do " sudo rmmod -f iwlagn " and " sudo modprobe iwlagn swcrypto=1 " and now it wont stay connected to the unsecure connection and times out when i try to install java
<sinbox> well, I had massive wireless problems, then realised the wifi part of my modem had died
<GodzKnightz> i have no issues in Vista or when i first installed 9.10 (no problems with unsecure networks) just had the problem of wont WPA authenticate with my router.
<sinbox> well I'm still on 8.04 so have't tried 9.10. try getting the deb file from the page I gave you, then remove-purge the current network manager and install the deb file you downloaded and see if that helps you
<GodzKnightz> also does it matter that im running 64bit for the network manager link you provided?
<sinbox> more than likely yes
<GodzKnightz> k now i can't download since i did those 2 commands i was asked to do.. how do i reverse them?
<sinbox> not sure never used those commands myself, have you tried asking in the main ubuntu channel?  a lot more people there  as I don't think I'll be able to help you here, sorry but I'd rather not give you wrong information
<diib> What's the current Image viewer name in xUbuntu?
<charlie-tca> Ristretto, I think. It is in both Lucid and Xubuntu 9.10
<diib> Ty. And one more question. If there was just a certain package that i wanted to install from a CD, could I do that?
<diib> not all of them, just a certain one
<charlie-tca> You can, as long you satisfy the dependcies for that package
<charlie-tca> In other words, if the package is a stand-alone application
<diib> This lead to any question (sorry). nm-applet and NetworkManager come installed on Server Edition right?
<charlie-tca> no
<diib> Figured.
<charlie-tca> nm-applet is a gui, server is text based
<charlie-tca> Server does not use a gui environment as it comes. You would have to add one after the installation
<diib> I use Wifi. Need a way to access wifi via terminal
<diib> I got what I need installed right now. But for in the future so i dont need to move my computer to my router
<charlie-tca> Make sure you have a backup?
<diib> Of what exactly?
<diib> I do a complete fresh reinstall every release
<hawkal> anyone know if removing bluetooth drivers would have any effect on wifi?
<knome> why would it?
<hawkal> integrated chip?
<knome> if it's integrated, why would it need bluetooth?
<hawkal> functionality maybe
<knome> no, i really don't think removing BT drivers would affect your wifi
<knome> if it does, you can always reinstall :P
<knome> (the BT drivers)
<hawkal> no I wouldn't either but I have a bcm4312 wireless card and i've installed b43-fwcutter but it won't work
<hawkal> i've got it to work before
<hawkal> anyone know how to get a bcm4312 wifi card working on a hp pavilion dv3?
<knome> hawkal, have you read this page? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hawkal> I wasn't aware of that page thank you knome
<knome> np
<dbdii407> http://packages.xubuntu.com/ -> It works! We know it does. :)
#xubuntu 2010-02-16
<dbdii407> Anyone know where i can download the theme from the previous xUbuntu (not the 9.10 current one)?
<titan_ark> hey, anyone able to get the OOo 3.2?
<likemindead> I haven't tried yet, but I've seen some tutorials on how to install.
<titan_ark> likemindead, adding the ppa doesnt work
<titan_ark> i get errors
<likemindead> Bummer. Does OOo offer a .deb at their site?
<likemindead> I've used them successfully in the past.
<titan_ark> yes i did find that but its not a single deb package on DL. its multiple :P
<titan_ark> and then there is this issue of updates
<likemindead> Weird. And Lame.
<titan_ark> so i wanted to add the package
<titan_ark> yeah
<charlie-tca> dbdii407: try here - http://emonk.fi/open/xubuntu/9.04%20Jaunty/GTK%20theme/MurrinaXubuntu-0.2.3.tar.gz
<titan_ark> hey charlie-tca how are you doing?
<charlie-tca> I'm still going...
<titan_ark> :)
<titan_ark> could i bug you with a few queries?
<dbdii407> charlie-tca, Ah. Well. It is the new theme. :/
<dbdii407> well
<dbdii407> I was kinda looking for the white one, specifically. Sorry. :(
<charlie-tca> bug away, if you want
<charlie-tca> dbdii407: the link I gave you? Should be same colors with the mouse superimposed
<charlie-tca> We haven't had a white one that I know of
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377289/ this is the result of fdisk -l. i want to merge the 9 Gig partition with my current 10 gig ext4
<charlie-tca> If they are next to each other, you can do it with the live cd, and using gpart under Applications -> System
<charlie-tca> dbdii407: Go here and look through all of them, they are not all separated like it should be
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork#Release%20Artwork
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, that is the details, and this is another: http://imagebin.ca/view/ZESIxY.html
<titan_ark> i want to use the 9.7 GB unallocated partition
<charlie-tca> So the 9,7 is not part of a logical partition yet. You should be able to extend the logical partition with the 1.0 swap space and 10GB filesystem with the 9.7GB, then extend the 10GB partition by that much. It will take an hour or two
<charlie-tca> As long as that 9.7GB is not allocated, it should be usable anywhere. If it was allocated, you would have to move the Recovery partition to use it
<charlie-tca> The 9.7 is not actually a partition, it is unused space on the hard drive
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, yes, actually i had split it out of the partition and deleted it while installing ubuntu. dint realise the installation itself would need 7 gigs :P
<charlie-tca> You will have to add it to the 11GB Extended first
<charlie-tca> Why does it need it need 7GB to install?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses 2.8GB on the drive
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses about 1.6GB
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, i dunno, with basic install and not much extra packages it gives me just ~2 gigs of free space
<charlie-tca> Must be the package cache and tmp files, then
<titan_ark> /dev/sda6             9.4G  7.6G  1.4G  85% /
<charlie-tca> But you can add the 9.7GB to the 11GB Extended, then expand the 10GB Filesystem to 19.7 or close to it
<titan_ark> i was on kde before. and felt it was bloated so i purged all packages and got to pure gnome which is still the same
<charlie-tca> Yup. KDE and Gnome both use a lot of space
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, is it a good and safe way to do it?
<titan_ark> sigh
<charlie-tca> I Think so, but no guarantees. It could kill the 10GB system
<titan_ark> :O
<charlie-tca> why aren't you using a separate /home partition?
<titan_ark> that means i should back up my data before trying this
<charlie-tca> yup, back up first
<titan_ark> i wasnt aware of how i should do it. i was following steps i had noted down a long time back when i made my first xubuntu install
<charlie-tca> How much of that 10GB is /home?
<titan_ark> how do i check that?
<charlie-tca> I am betting about 5GB
<charlie-tca> right click on /home and look at properties
<titan_ark> says, contents: 560 items, totalling 1.0 GB
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> Well, less to back up, I guess
<titan_ark> weird?
<titan_ark> okay data backed up. just 200 MB :P
<titan_ark> so in gparted do i make it a new partition?
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, ?
<charlie-tca> no, you expand the 11GB extended partition to 20.7
<charlie-tca> Then expand the logical partition that is 10GB to 19.7
<titan_ark> charlie-tca, but how do i do that? i dont see any options for that
<charlie-tca> Okay, make sure you are on that drive
<charlie-tca> Read under 'file System' it says "extended"
<titan_ark> yes
<charlie-tca> hilite it, and click resize/move
<charlie-tca> It can not be mounted and nothing in it can be mounted
<titan_ark> i cant do it
<titan_ark> does not give me the option
<charlie-tca> Anything got keys by it?
<titan_ark> yes all three, i mean the extended and in it the tabbed swap and ext4
<charlie-tca> Anything with keys is mounted, so right click the partitions below it and click unmount. After they are unmounted, you unmount the extended partition. Then you can resize it
<charlie-tca> You have to unmount the two partitions in it before you can unmount the extended
<titan_ark> i cant unmount swap, it only allows me to "swapoff"
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> That is the same thing
<titan_ark> swap unmounted, but cant unmount the ext4, error says something else is mounted, but i checked and nothing is
<charlie-tca> There is a lot of built in safety you are undoing when you do these things
<charlie-tca> Are you on the live cd?
<titan_ark> no
<titan_ark> i have installed it
<titan_ark> live cd is not in
<charlie-tca> So, what you are using to do this might be using the swap file, and won't release it
<titan_ark> oh, so what do i do now?
<charlie-tca> There isn't any other mounted partitions, right?
<titan_ark> no none
<titan_ark> no keys seen
<charlie-tca> Are you running through windows?
<titan_ark> through windows? no this is a dual boot and i am on linux
<charlie-tca> no more keys, right click the swap partition and see if it has an unmount now
<titan_ark> i unmounted swap, but the ext4 and extended have the keys and i cant unmount them
<charlie-tca> Then they are in use now. You will need to boot the live cd and do this from it
<titan_ark> oh okay
<charlie-tca> Same procedure,
<titan_ark> i do not have a gnome ubuntu disk i have kde. will it work? or will a 9.04 gnome disk work?
<charlie-tca> after unmounting, then resize the extended partition, then resize the 10GB
<charlie-tca> kde doesn't have gparted, and 9.04 will screw up the ext4 partition
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> lol
<charlie-tca> :-(
<titan_ark> how screwed can i get
<charlie-tca> The good news is nothing is changed yet!
<titan_ark> oops. pardon the language
<titan_ark> so nothing can be done now?
<titan_ark> unless i get a live disc?
<charlie-tca> Apparently, you can get screwed pretty bad right now.
<titan_ark> hmmm
<charlie-tca> Unless you want problems, nothing to do without a live cd
<titan_ark> aha
<charlie-tca> and it has to have gnome on it, since gpart is part of gnome
<charlie-tca> I don't know how kde partitioner works, but from what I hear, it is not the same to use
<titan_ark> then i will have to be happy with no disc space :( since i do not have a blank disc to burn ubuntu
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<titan_ark> id rather not play with it then
<charlie-tca> At least we tried
<titan_ark> yeah :)
<titan_ark> so you were mentioning why i do not have home as a partition. i dint quite get that?
<charlie-tca> You must be running the install that is in the 10gb partition
<titan_ark> if i do a fresh install sometime later what and how should i do it?
<charlie-tca> If the /home is a separate partition, you can transfer it to the new installation easy. Create three partitions, 1 is /, 1 is swap, 1 is /home
<charlie-tca> that will create your users in /home. Then to upgrade, you do not format /home, you tell it to keep it
<charlie-tca> It will reinstall the system, but your data is still in /home after the installation gets done
<titan_ark> hmmm still a bit confused.
<titan_ark> oh okay
<titan_ark> got that
<titan_ark> and it should be in that order?
<charlie-tca> When you have a lot of data, it is faster
<titan_ark> also, how much space should i give the root / and home?
<titan_ark> what ratio i mean?
<charlie-tca> That is just the order I use. Root for me is normally 10gb, /home is about 25GB
<charlie-tca> I have done it using 4GB for / and 6GB for /home
<charlie-tca> I run two 400GB hard drives here, so I have a little extra drive space
<titan_ark> ah okay
<titan_ark> got it
<titan_ark> thx a bunch
<titan_ark> one more query on resizing.
<charlie-tca> I reinstall every release, too. Using the empty drive, I can put the new development release on, and leave the old drive alone for 5 months
<charlie-tca> go
<titan_ark> if i was to selct to resize the extended partition, would i get to select to increase it by selecting the unused space?
<titan_ark> aha thats a great idea!
<charlie-tca> yes, that is what you are going to do
<charlie-tca> no, rather. You select to resize the extended partition, it will ask what size you want to make it
<charlie-tca> You should be able to make it as big as the existing size + unallocated space
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> cos i was fearing it should not select space out of my existing partitions, lest it eats part of my windows or recovery drives
<charlie-tca> It will not allow you to use any allocated space to expand the extended partition
<titan_ark> aha okay
<charlie-tca> oh, and it is scary the first time, and the second time, and the third time, and...you do it
<titan_ark> and can i have multiple installs also? cos after the new release i am sure it will have bugs as i suffered with 9.04. so can i have 9.10 and 10.04 then?
<titan_ark> :D yeah i knw
<charlie-tca> yup
<titan_ark> i used to fear a linux install and now i installed 3 linux boots on my friends PCs in 2 days
<charlie-tca> As long as you have a partition free to install in, you can have many installs. I have 8 installations on two 40gb drives in another system.
<titan_ark> okay
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it gets easier as you go
<charlie-tca> I have those two drives in one system, and I partition them into 10GB partitions
<titan_ark> and later i can delete one of the partitions and merge it with the one i want?
<titan_ark> cool
<charlie-tca> You can only merge it if it is next to the one to merge into
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, you have to move the windows stuff around, and I don't know what that does to it
<charlie-tca> And I can't remember if the UUID changed when I resized, but I don't think it did
<titan_ark> oooh okay
<charlie-tca> If it does, you have to go into /dev/disk-by-uuid and find your partition, copy the uuid, and change it in fstab
<titan_ark> ah damn risky!
<charlie-tca> Ah, what's a little risk? LIfe is too tame sometimes, anyway, right?
<titan_ark> so i should delete all my partitions merge them in windows and then create a single extended partition then create other partitions for all installs?
<titan_ark> the risk is if i screw up the recovery partition then i am doomed cos il never get a win 7 install again :D
<charlie-tca> I have no idea. I don't like touching windows anything...
<titan_ark> :D okay
<charlie-tca> When vista came out, I quit working on all windows systems
<titan_ark> so how would you suggest creating say a 50 gig extended partition and then creating partitions out of it for all my linux use?
<charlie-tca> It would simplify things for you, I think, but you can't count on being able to resize the partitions always.
<titan_ark> :D i would like to quit windows too but there always comes a time when i need windows :(
<titan_ark> yeah, but i now realise i should split a partition and then carve out drives out of it for use rather than the way i have done now
<charlie-tca> It would be easier :-)
<charlie-tca> But the experience pays off in the long run, too.
<titan_ark> so i need to figure out how to do it =)
<titan_ark> :D yeah
<titan_ark> i wanted to know if i can use a remote login tool also on linux?
<charlie-tca> sure
<titan_ark> i want to be able to log in to my windows and linux boxes at home. i currently use logmein on windows
<charlie-tca> you can set up vpn to allow remote logins, that is how a lot of servers are maintained
<charlie-tca> You could use putty to ssh into the linux boxes from windows
<titan_ark> hmmm i do use putty+vnc to access my unix system in school
<titan_ark> but i would need to set up a server for it on the box i want to access right?
<charlie-tca> yeah. Usually the school has to set it up on their end, so you can ssh into it
<charlie-tca> here, take a look: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<titan_ark> yup i use ssh and then xvnc4viewer for that
<titan_ark> i want to be able to use my box at home so that i can manage it for my parents when certain issues come up. they arent very comfy with PCs
<titan_ark> and i want to get them to use linux :)
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced
<charlie-tca> And you know you can view other pages by taking off the last part of the page, right?
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ssh/OpenSSH
<titan_ark> cool i shall read thro them
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<titan_ark> logmein for windows is pretty amazing. you just need to install the tool on the host PC and then log in from the logmein website
<charlie-tca> I screwed the second one up. ssh has to be caps - SSH
<charlie-tca> Is it secure, though?
<titan_ark> so they say
<titan_ark> but would i get admin rights via ssh?
<titan_ark> to install stuff?
<charlie-tca> you ssh in and then use sudo
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> nice
<titan_ark> any luck with installing OOo 3.2?
<titan_ark> i am unable to get that going
<charlie-tca> You are entering a terminal, usually, with ssh
<charlie-tca> I do it back and forth on my systems often, since I only have two monitors but 5 systems running at times
<titan_ark> ah okay
<titan_ark> yes i have noticed that so i would need to run vnc after ssh?
<titan_ark> if i want a gui?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. I gave up having gui when I started testing, since I have to set everything up all over again every 2-3 months.
<charlie-tca> Everytime I reinstall, my setups have to be redone.
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<charlie-tca> sorry
<titan_ark> no problem :)
<titan_ark> you have been a huge help as always
<titan_ark> right from my 1st linux boot =)
<charlie-tca> Okay, I got to leave now. Good luck and see you later.
<titan_ark> thanks Charlie, cya
<ron_o> crazy shit. Even on my linux box a virus tried to install on FF and I can't open up FF again without it continuing.
<ron_o> I had to close FF to try to stop it from installing through WINE installer
<ron_o> I got FF back running. Creepy stuff man. How anyone can use Windows is beyond me.
<Balsaq> Did you say Windblows?
<ron_o> actually, I might even just uninstall WINE just in case some virus can use it as a back door.
<ron_o> Balsaq, you missed my earlier messages.
<ron_o> <ron_o> crazy shit. Even on my linux box a virus tried to install on FF and I can't open up FF again without it continuing.
<ron_o> <ron_o> I had to close FF to try to stop it from installing through WINE installer
<Balsaq> ahhh..well good morning
<Balsaq> and good morning to all the world class developers and software engineers who reside here in the Land of Xubuntu...
<Balsaq> hmmm, i would like to know more about this linux/virus thing? i have gone and many websites that i deem unsafe and never get any virus with xubuntu?
<ron_o> Balsaq, there are no linux viruses that I am aware of. But with FF, going to an unsafe website and running javascript/java/flash, somehow it took over my browser and tried to install an .exe... surely it was a virus.
<ron_o> the popup claimed it was searching for malware on my computer and then miraculously it found some and tried to install an application to get rid of them.
<ron_o> I am just wondering if a Windows virus or easier yet some other malware like a Trojan can get on my computer system via WINE.
<Balsaq> can you delete it in terminal?
<Balsaq> or cmd prompt
<RecycleCorn>  It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in
<RecycleCorn> New Orleans done? If you are sick of this, join Chimpout Forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<joker_> hello, i'm trying xubuntu, and i like it. Now i try the last 2 days to get up a RAID1 with LVM2... my xubuntu version 9.10, my probelm are now, that i cant boot the kernel. in get the error from initramfs that he cant find /dev/mapper/mdvg-rootlv. mdadm is is in initramfs, but if i would like to work with mdadm i get a permession denied. lvm2 isnt on initramfs. now my question how i can fix ist?
<joker_> i try apt-get remove linux-image* --purge and than i instal it again -> apt-get install linux-generic
<joker_> but the same.
<onaogh> how do i remove entries from applications menu ??
<onaogh> in xubuntu
<jarnos> From xfce4-power-manager: An application is currently disabling the automatic sleep, doing this action now may damage the working state of this application, are you sure you want to suspend the system?
<jarnos> That dialog box appeared when I tried to suspend computer. Which application does it mean?
<mr_pouit> package manager?
<eXpl0i7> disable all running programs
<jarnos> I don't see any package manager and I tried closing most of programs. (All from task bar and all except the power manager and network manager from the tray, but no help.
<jarnos> )
<eXpl0i7> go to system monitor -> processes
<eXpl0i7> and see processes
<jarnos> eXpl0i7: there are many. restarting the power manager helped.
<eXpl0i7> :D
<jarnos> Btw. there is this Information menu item in right-click menu of the tray icon of the power manager. It opens a window, but I can't close it. Even restarting the power manager did not help.
<renata_> hello, how to get xubuntu karmic to show my audio-CD info(artist, track name, album). I only see track1, track2 etc on vlc or exaile. thanks.
<System-7> Hello. I seem to have somehow deleted the "Places" menu, even from the "Add New Items" window... how can I reinstall it?
<Sysi> it should be there if you didn't use synaptic or apt, but maybe on other name
<System-7> it is definitely not there.
<mr_pouit> xfce4-places-plugin
<System-7> Ah you mean in synaptic...hold on...
<System-7> ok, yes, it is in synaptic, thank you :)
<System-7> Hmmm, for some reason clicking on the links in the Places menu doesn't open them?
<System-7> I click them, it looks like it's thinking, but nothing happens
<System-7> Also, it opens a window called "thunar" in the task panel, but it closes after a bit
<System-7> Is there any way to just replace Thunar with Nautilus?
<eXpl0i7> maybe sudo apt-get install nautilus
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/2010-02-16-164235_1600x1200_scrot.png (my new found love <3)
<eXpl0i7> but not sure
<System-7> I already have it installed, but my attempts any any attempts I've read about online so far seem to end in failure... like XFCE just won't accept any manager but thunar.
<eXpl0i7> alt+f2
<eXpl0i7> nautilus
<System-7> Er sure, but that isn't replacing it...
<System-7> And I think I'd want nautilus --no-desktop
 * eXpl0i7 googleing...
<eXpl0i7> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-98692.html
<System-7> I've read maybe 10 different articles about it, most suggest replacing the thunar symlink with one to nautilus, but that just creates a big mess.
<eXpl0i7> System-7:
<eXpl0i7> go to link
<eXpl0i7> :)
 * System-7 is reading...
<eXpl0i7> :D
<System-7> hmm, the articles definately outdated, the menu format has changed entirely
<eXpl0i7> ...
<knome> System-7, applications -> settings -> preferred applications -> tab "utilities"
<System-7> Which contains an option for the terminal which helps how...?
<knome> System-7, which xubuntu version you are running?
<System-7> 9.04. Originally it was Ubuntu, then switched to XFCE
<knome> System-7, then it's you who is outdated :P
<eXpl0i7> System-7: try this http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081044
<System-7> Yeah, that's one of the articles I was referring to.
<eXpl0i7> omg
<eXpl0i7> install ubuntu
<eXpl0i7> xD
<eXpl0i7> i don't know why you installing nautilus
<eXpl0i7> thunar is good
<eXpl0i7> for me
<System-7> The reason I switched to XFCE was because Ubuntu was too heavy on my laptop for some reason...nvm, lol, I give up. Thunar it is
<eXpl0i7> ...
<eXpl0i7> lol
<knome> System-7, add the following rows into ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list:
<knome> System-7, inode/directory=Nautilus.desktop
<knome> System-7, x-directory/normal=Nautilus.desktop
<knome> System-7, and if you don't want nautilus to take over your desktop, edit the Nautilus.desktop file to run 'nautilus --no-desktop' rather than 'nautilus'
<System-7> Didn't seem to do anything besides remove my "Places" menu again :P
<System-7> eh, clearly XFCE is written too much around Thunar to change it without screwing things up, so I'm just giving up on it :)
<andrius_> hello, i have just installed xubuntu and what it is, that i cannot move or do anything with any window i load. i mean iḿ using xirc now, so i can move anywere, i can where is even nothing like ¨x¨ in windows.
<System-7> You mean no window decorations?
<andrius_> it just stands in a top left corner and thats it:) maybe anyone can help me with that ?
<System-7> Your window manager isn't starting.
<andrius_> i see, so maybe you know how to solve it ?
<System-7> When you login, are you starting into XFCE or the failsafe?
<andrius_> xfce
<System-7> Just to check, log out, and at the login screen, click "Session" and choose XFCE
<andrius_> thnx, i´l give it a try
<andrius_> hey
<andrius_> ok, so it's xfce for sure. but somehow it shows č options iof chossing xfce sessions, i tried the other one, instead of this one, sio it dowesn't show me anything at all
<andrius_> what it is, any window doesnt show the top line, where you can minizme, close etc the window
<andrius_> i had zenwalk distribution earlyer, may it have anything to do with it ?
<knome> andrius_, xfce works with one of the sessions? use that session then.
<andrius_> anyone?
<knome> anyone what?
<andrius_> well i wrote about a problem few minutes ago
<knome> and i replied you
<knome> "xfce works with one of the sessions? use that session then."
<andrius_> sorry i haven´t seen that. well xfce works, it loads and iḿ using it at the moment.
<knome> so what's the problem?
<andrius_> the problem is that for some reason where is simply no top line, iḿ not sure how it is called, basicly the one on top of every window. the one with wich help you can close, minize, maximize the window. so i can move any window, anywhere
<andrius_> if i press the show desctop button, it doesnt work aswell
<knome> andrius_, you don't have xfwm4 running. press alt+f2 and run it (command = xfwm4)
<andrius_> thanks, now i can minimze it by clicking on panel item. but still i can´t move the window or etc.
<andrius_> o, sorry, seems it was just with xchat. i started the firefox and everything is ok w/ it
<andrius_> thanks again for your help
<bonehead> is it possible to run compiz effects on xfce ?
<Sysi> yes, but i only managed to do that with emerald
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Sysi> someones have succeeded with xfwm (default) also
<knome> i still don't see the reason running xfce and then wanting compiz. go for gnome, since you probably can run it smoothly in the side if you can run compiz.
<Sysi> it's hard to get some things with gnome, but with compiz it's easier
<bonehead> knome: I am only looking for one compiz feature. i cant remember what its called but when you put the mouse in the corner all the open windows organize so you can click which one you want to view
<Sysi> alt + tab isn't enough?
<knome> bonehead, you are still installing complete compiz, even if you only use one feature.
<bonehead> knome: yeah i know. composting can be a hog.
<oldtopman> hello all
<oldtopman> How do I record sound through my midi piano
<knome> !midi | oldtopman
<ubottu> oldtopman: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<knome> that was a bit different help url seemingly...
<knome> oldtopman, have you searched the forums?
<oldtopman> Yes I have
<knome> okay.
<oldtopman> They tell how to play midi files but I want to record from my piano to a midi/ whatever file
<knome> you could also ask #ubuntu as this is not a xubuntu-specific issue
<knome> i don't know about recording from midi port
<oldtopman> knome, is this irc for xubuntu specific problems only
<knome> this is the xubuntu channel, and you can get help for especially xubuntu specific problems
<knome> asking questions about ubuntu in general is not prohibited either
<knome> but you probably get better results when asking from #ubuntu, since there's way more people
<oldtopman> alright thanks I will
<Moon_Doggy> how do i change the dpi setting
<Moon_Doggy> for my screen
<knome> do you mean the resolution?
<Moon_Doggy> knome, no
<knome> for the dpi setting then, go to applications -> settings -> appearance. see the tab fonts to set custom dpi
<Moon_Doggy> ty
<Balsaq> good evening fellow xubuntu developers, coders, engineers and  lichen...
#xubuntu 2010-02-17
<olesunrise> hi
<Sunra> Excuse me - I sure you guys get this question all the time, and you`re probably very tired of hearing it. But I have to ask. I just installed Xubuntu 9.1 on my Flash Drive for future use at school, and I was wondering how I could get passed the default 800x600 resolution. I`ve done quite a  bit of searching and couldn`t find much about it.
<Sunra> I`m*
<Sunra> Please help me, it`s so ugly T_T
<Sunra> ;`(
<Sunra> For the love of god, someone please help me.
<Sunra> PLEASE.
<Sunra> This is probably the biggest entity of well structured trolls i`ve ever encountered.
<Sunra> Either that are you`re all genuinely AFK.
<Sunra> The latter and the former are equally fail.
<Sunra> Suck my dick.
<tuvok302Lappy> Well, at least he wated more then 10 seconds from question to /parting
<Balsaq> good morning Xubuntu developers, engineers, coders and guests...
<Balsaq> slow nite...
<Balsaq> what ever happened to Techie and Pete?
<andrius_> hello
<andrius_> i have mounted an extra disk, wich i have used previously with zenwalk
<bittin> hi
<andrius_> everything seems to go right, but the thing is i don have a clue how to see all of that information on thunar
<andrius_> maybe you have any sugestions in solving it ?
<knome> andrius_, where did you mount it?
<knome> look there
<knome> have to go. bbl.
<andrius_> thnx knome, it was so obvious...:)
<x86ricer> Hello all.  I am not sure if i have the right channel.. but I am looking for some help getting my Acer Aspire 5740-5513 working with Ubuntu.  It will load the live cd fine and you hear the music/sounds but you only get a blank screen.  This happens right after Grub finnishes.
<x86ricer> Seems to be quite a few people here. Does anyone have any ideas?
<bittin> os[Linux 2.6.31-18-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) (GenuineIntel) @ 997MHz] mem[Physical: 244.8MB, 54.5% free] disk[Total: 36.0GB, 77.3% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M4 AGP] sound[Maestro3 - ESS Maestro3 PCI]
 * bittin likes my oldsql computer with Xubuntu =)
<andrius_> what a shame, i mounted sdb1 device, and seems that is the one that iḿ using with xubuntu:)))
<andrius_> how can i look, how other pluged in dev are called in terminal, or maybe anywhere else ?
<andrius_> maybe now?:)
<Sysi> would gprted show partition and mount point?
<knome> andrius_, see the output of 'mount'.
<`mOOse`> hey guys - what's the name of the pgm for file searching in xubuntu? (I'm at work and I don't have access to my xubuntu machine)
<charlie-tca> catfish?
<`mOOse`> yes - thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<`mOOse`> I have a mind like a stainless steel seive sometimes :-)
<francisco> I have no sound
<francisco> when i start xubuntu
<charlie-tca> That is normal for Xubuntu
<Sysi> but you can turn it up?
<francisco> no I can't
<jst_> Meh, I would just sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<jst_> francisco, play with the buttons on the top panel.  With pulseaudio installed, I had two that have to be enabled before there's any sound.
<francisco> ok, thanks jst_
#xubuntu 2010-02-18
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have some sound issues in the ET:QW demo (cracking sound)
<aunvachotek> can garena 4.0 run normal on wine?
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Chelovek> ËÔÏ-ÔÏ ÇÏ×ÏÒÉÔ ÐÏ ÒÕÓÓËÉ?
<TheSheep> !ru | Chelovek
<ubottu> Chelovek: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Chelovek> tam pusto (((
<TheSheep> Chelovek: then try later when the people woke up
<TheSheep> Chelovek: it's empty here too :)
<Chelovek>  ;)
<Sysi> where should i ask about Xubuntu lucid 10.04, here or ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<Balsaq> Sysi!
<Balsaq> good morning xubuntu channel
<knome> morning bal
<knome> ...saq
<Balsaq> knome! master of that is xubuntu!
<knome> hehe
<Sysi> no help on
<Sysi> * #ubuntu+1 with keyring problem in lucid
<knome> hum?
<knome> :)
<Sysi> keyboard in this eee 701 is a bit difficult
<Sysi> problem is that i can't
<Sysi> *shrug*
<Sysi> \dunno how to set up passwd for default keyring
<confusious> Hi-de-ho everybody !!
<confusious> Helloooooooo ??
<confusious> Anybody ?? Would someone pleasse talk to me ?? I'm lonely ! {Heh,heh}
<confusious> Hey there Moose
<Sysi> confusious: for common chatting you should go for example to #ubuntu-offtopic
<confusious> okay.....hmmmmmm I'll try...I'm pretty new at this stuff
<Sysi> no problem, but this is ment to be support channel/helpdesk
<confusious> Still there ? If so,so what you're saying is that I should "join" that channel ?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> type /join #channelname
<confusious> Well,cool.Thank you.....I'm not sure if that's even where I should be.....It's just that I have a couple of generalized computer questions
<bazhang> well this is specifically about xubuntu ; generalized linux? something other?
<confusious> Naaaaah.Just gen comp maybe I could ask you ?
<bazhang> hardware? linux? ms?
<confusious> Firefox ?.......WHAT is the reason for pages trying to auto reload ? Should I allow them to ?
<confusious> I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong place
<confusious> Hmmmmmmm.Tried typing & entering "/join#ubuntu-offtopic" I got an "unknown command"
<bazhang> its /join #channel with a space
<confusious> ahhhhh thank you
<likemindead> Wow...
<Sysi> woa, i haven't noticed before how much we have cool art-stuff on repos
<knome> Sysi, ? :P
<Sysi> all honour propably don't belong to you :b
<knome> no, but i'd like to know what our users like
<Sysi> but all those icon themes for example
<Sysi> i'm starting to have feeling that i *must* get xubuntu lucid to my desktop also
<knome> heh
<Sysi> but if you want new(?) idea, you could make xfwm theme with round buttons, like radial-emerald
<knome> :F
<knome> okay
<Sysi> just an idea, i already made one to my netbook
<knome> if you are interested in future theme development, join #shimmer
<Sysi> xubuntu-specific?
<slow-motion> hi
<schme> Hello #xubuntu.  I have installed xubuntu and it was running fine up until today. Now I booted the laptop and it said i810 driver was missing and wanted to run in low-res graphics mode.
<schme> So I clicked ok and got the graphical login screen. I click my user, enter passwd, and it loads a bit, then the login screen pops up again.
<schme> How do I actually log in?
<schme> Also I am curious about how to enable the wifi network. When I could log in it asks me for a passwd. Now I can just login to console so I get no passwd prompt.
<lexe> Does anyone know if nvidia xid errors are caused by software (driver) bugs or hardware malfunction? I'm experiencing random hard freezes, these xid errors are the last errors available in syslog.
<Sysi> have you installed propietary driver?
<lexe> i just installed the restricted driver coz ubuntu instructed me to do so
<lexe> on a clean install ..
<lexe> its a new computer ..
<Sysi> you could try the open driver
<Sysi> in settings are propietary driver managment
<lexe> is this the driver available in the software center?
<Sysi> you shouldn't need to install it separately
<Sysi> just set it to be used
<lexe> im sorry, where can i do this?
<Sysi> somewhere in menu, propably under settings, is 'propietary driver managment' or something like that
<lexe> i can only activate the proprietary driver via system - prefs - hardware drivers (using 9.10)
<lexe> maybe if i remove this one again itll be the open driver?
<lexe> (open means nog 3d accel i guess?)
<Sysi> yeah, it uses open driver if you disable the propietary one
<Sysi> idk how well open driver works, but you can test if problem is matter of driver
<lexe> k
<lexe> ill try that :)
<lexe> thx for your help m8 :)
<Sysi> np :)
<slow-motion> n8
<m8t> hello, does someone know who I can poke about Ruby-GNOME2? I have a problem using Threads but currently I reproduce the problem only under Ubuntu 9.10
#xubuntu 2010-02-19
<m8t> bug 514899 looks like the same issue
<Bakeneko> Is it possible to manually edit the Applications menu?
<evilbug> how can i play copyrighted cds on 9.10? i installed xubuntu-restricted-extras and i can play dvds just fine.
<Balsaq> good morning Xubuntu Channel.
<cody-somerville> Very early morning to you too! :)
<syn-ack> Good morning, cody-somerville
<titan_ark> i am unable to edit or view crontab, is there a problem?
<titan_ark> neither does the .allow or .deny files exist
<knome> titan_ark, with 'crontab -e' ?
<titan_ark> knome, i tried crontab -l and it says no crontab
<knome> titan_ark, then you don't have one.
<titan_ark> when i check for cron.allow or cron.deny also i am told no such files exist
<titan_ark> okay
<knome> titan_ark, should there be one? (read: have you defined any cron rules before?)
<titan_ark> knome, i wanted to set up a scheduled rsync operation to back my files
<titan_ark> ah, nope
<knome> titan_ark, crontab -e then
<titan_ark> just trying it out first time
<knome> titan_ark, also, if you want to use other than the default text editor, first run "export EDITOR=editor_of_your_choice"
<knome> eg. "export EDITOR=nano"
<knome> then the command opens crontab file in nano
<titan_ark> yeah it said doing for first time and opened it
<knome> :)
<titan_ark> now i need to figure out how to add it
<titan_ark> :D
<knome> ;]
<titan_ark> thx a bunch :)
<knome> np
<knome> there are many tutorials on crontab on the internet, so you should be fine
<titan_ark> I see this in the first line, shall i delete it?# m h  dom mon dow   command
<knome> no
<knome> as it starts with #, it means it's a comment
<titan_ark> ah okay
<titan_ark> got it
<titan_ark> :)
<knome> bbl, have fun
<titan_ark> damn :( unable to get it to work :(
<titan_ark> knome, unable to get it to run any application.
<ouyes> how to add a lock screen shortcut to xubuntu in 9.10???
<charlie-tca> Use ctrl+Alt+Del?
<charlie-tca> It should already be defined
<TheSheep> xflock
<ouyes> charlie-tca, you are not in xfce
<charlie-tca> I am using xubuntu, which included
<charlie-tca> it does use Xfce
<ouyes> but it should be ctrl+alt+L
<TheSheep> xflock4, sorry
<TheSheep> ouyes: it's configured in the keyboard settings
<charlie-tca> If you are using Xubuntu, Ctrl+Alt+Del from the desktop should lock the screen
<ouyes> i am used to that, how to ?
<ouyes> then how to add a shortcut to home fold
<ouyes> open home
<ouyes> how to add a command shortcut to open home fold( places)??
<TheSheep> ouyes: thunar
<ouyes> how to add a shortcut, what is the command to open home folder or places
<TheSheep> the command is 'thunar'
<TheSheep> you can also open other directories with 'thunar path/to/the/directory'
<ouyes> what music player are you using?
<Sysi> the one i like
<TheSheep> I like quodlibet
<Sysi> it seems nice but i somehow fail, and use rhythmbox
<elysian> Hey, question, I'm trying to install an easy to use distro in under 2gbs, and #Ubuntu suggested I try Xubuntu, so, does anyone know if you can get it to work in under 2gbs, or if not has any suggestions as to which distro I could try?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 9.10 requires about 1.6GB after installation
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it will run into any issues trying to install in 2GB, due to tmp files, however.
<elysian> Really? That's great, it's for some old PCs in my school, first time we'll be introducing anything open source related to the school.
<elysian> Ah.
<elysian> Is there anyway to control the packages installed?
<elysian> Or maybe a slim version of the install.
<TheSheep> you can install ubuntu-server and add anything you need to it
<TheSheep> I think the alternate-cd lets you do that too
<elysian> Thanks, I'll look into that now.
 * likemindead is feeling the need to go for Lucid. :D
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Omar87> For some reason, sound is muted by default at startup. How can I fix that?
<charlie-tca> Remove pulse audio
<charlie-tca> It is fixed in lucid, even with pulse audio installed. That will be a nice feature.
 * Sysi can't waiting lucid download to be reay
<Sysi> *ready
<Omar87> charlie-tca, thanks man.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I apparently should have waited
<Omar87> Sysi, same here. :)
<charlie-tca> mine went to a kernel panic first boot today
<Sysi> i need faster broadband
<charlie-tca> but it is working now.
<charlie-tca> heh, alpha3 next week!
<Sysi> automount stopped working
<charlie-tca> Well, they just broke the sound for lucid.
<charlie-tca> Hope it gets fixed again, now. Hate having to unmute every restart
<subspider> hi guys
<subspider> hello sysi
<subspider> i installed a restricdriver for my ati card
<subspider> but now i have at the right corner a logo saying AMD Unsoported hardware
<subspider> any ideias to solve these
#xubuntu 2010-02-20
<Sysi> that's the problem with restricted, open source people can't do anything to it
<Sysi> what graphics card?
<Sysi> if it's very old, ati would propably like you to buy new one and give they new money
<hawkal> Is it possible to restore a deleted file in xubuntu?
<Sysi> is it in trash or completely deleted?
<hawkal> completely deleted
<Sysi> there are programs for that,i dunno much about them, but you should unmount volume as soon as possible, shut down and use livecd propably
<Sysi> i mean that if it's on you'r system drive/partition, only way to unmount is shutdown
<hawkal> ok thanks I just wanted to know if it was possible. So does the chance of restoring get worse the longer the computer is running?
<Sysi> filesystem uses empty space randomly, overwriting makes restoring harder
<hawkal> Thank you Sysi
<Sachse_Siechtum> Somebody here?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I need help
<subspider> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok I had ckrackling sound in ET: Quake wars so after a google search I did this: 1. edit /etc/default/pulseaudio as root and change PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0 to PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1
<subspider> !ask Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> 2. add your user name to the pulse audio family with this command in terminal:
<Sachse_Siechtum> sudo adduser $user pulse-access
<Sachse_Siechtum> substitute your user name in for $user
<Sachse_Siechtum> 3. edit /ect/openal/alsoft.conf as root add the following line under the lines talking about drivers
<Sachse_Siechtum> drivers = oss
<Sachse_Siechtum> 4. use synaptic and make sure you have libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio installed
<Sachse_Siechtum> 5. reboot
<Sachse_Siechtum> since then my sound changed from surround to stereo
<Sachse_Siechtum> and in the colume control the different variants for audio dissappreared
<Sachse_Siechtum> -r
<Sachse_Siechtum> so I cant set 5.1 audio for example
<subspider> hm i see
<Sachse_Siechtum> it just says: "no cards for configuration available"
<subspider> yea
<Sachse_Siechtum> so now I wonder what change made my audio cof. go
<Sachse_Siechtum> I already read that pulse audio is just a layer...so alsa is still needed
<subspider> yea
<Sachse_Siechtum> and when I go to the other colume meter where I can choose alsa mixer OSS mixer ect...
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I choose pulsa audio miyer..I just have soundblaster analog stereo
<subspider> did you restart the laptop right??
<Sachse_Siechtum> and then when I change to Alsa mixer...I have all the 5.1 soundsystem channels
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes I did...(its a desktop computer)
<subspider> ok and you do choose 5.2 with alsa mixer what happends
<subspider> ??
<Sachse_Siechtum> well nothing
<subspider> hm
<subspider> ok
<subspider> !pulse-audio
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I just played a dvd.....no suround either
<Sachse_Siechtum> ?
<subspider> so why did you do that wat was happening
<subspider> ??
<subspider> you never had sorround sound??
<Sachse_Siechtum> I did
<Sachse_Siechtum> before I made the changes to fix the crackling sound in ET:quake wars...
<subspider> hm
<subspider> what was quke wars using as system alsa
<subspider> ??
<subspider> oss
<Sachse_Siechtum> ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno...oss and alsa
<subspider> normaly the games use a sound driver or like
<Sachse_Siechtum> you can choose which in the config
<subspider> so
<Sachse_Siechtum> seta s_driver "oss"
<subspider> hm
<Sachse_Siechtum>  seta s_driver "alsa"
<Sachse_Siechtum> both options
<subspider> both??
<Sachse_Siechtum> well...
<subspider> what i recomend you is making hte revers metoth that damage your sound
<Sachse_Siechtum> you write either oss or alsa in the config...
<Sachse_Siechtum> metoth?
<subspider> ok
<subspider> did you look to these
<subspider> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Sachse_Siechtum> whats the difference between the libsdl1.2debian packages?
<Sachse_Siechtum> because...there is a libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio and a libsdl1.2debian-alsa ...and you just can install either one or the other package
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'll try that
<Datz> hi, I'm trying to run xubuntu headless, but the grub screen just stays up and doesn't proceed. Can someone help me to add a countdown?
<Sachse_Siechtum> strange I dont have the group: pulse-rt in my list
<Sachse_Siechtum> just pulse and pulse-access
<Sachse_Siechtum> Next go into System -> Preferences -> Sound and make sure that Enable Software Sound Mixing is checked. Also, under the Sounds Tab, I set devices to Autodetect.
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dont have that menu item
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have system...
<subspider> Datz, open console please
<subspider> Sachse_Siechtum, you right wait a bit ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Datz> hi subspider, I just checked grub.cfg and I see "timeout=10" already
<Datz> subspider: was there someting else?
<subspider> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<subspider> if ther is no timeout then add
<subspider> if there is a timeout i will try to see what it is
<Datz> I'm running grub 2 I think
<Datz> so I don't have a menu.lst
<Datz> as far as I can see
<subspider> yea you tight
<subspider> right
<Datz> I also see something like if fail timeout -1
<Datz> I can't edit this file as it says it is a buffer though
<Datz> maybe there is a bad shutdown and this if fail mode is envoked
<Datz> brb
<Sachse_Siechtum> rebooting
<subspider> Datz, you can try these
<subspider> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Datz> thanks subspider, I'll have a look
<Sachse_Siechtum> no change
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think the cause is this: PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0 to PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1
<Sachse_Siechtum> ARGH
<subspider> may be i'm not expert i' just trying to help
<subspider> i never hed problems with sound
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I'm just wondering where my System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Sachse_Siechtum> is
<Sachse_Siechtum> I found it :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=1 was the problem
<subspider> nice Sachse_Siechtum
<hal9k2010> hello all, need some help with xubuntu 9.04 ppc
<confusious> test
<confusious> hellooooooooooo everybody !!
<psycho_oreos> test failed
<confusious> heh heh  no it didn't you responded..................
<confusious> thanks ! heh heh
<psycho_oreos> ._.
<confusious> so confused by all this pidgin crap ! heh heh
<psycho_oreos> I don't use pidgin for that
<confusious> came with my install so.........
<psycho_oreos> xchat also comes with the install so I'm using that instead of pidgin
<confusious> hmmmmmmmxchat is n synaptic but mine has pidgin installed I think thats because of who installed it
<confusious> ever hav things {files/folders} disappear off of your desktop ?
<psycho_oreos> no
<confusious> did a ff update yesterday & almost every single file/folder on my desktop disappeared except for the onmes that come with install & 1 other
<psycho_oreos> and those files that you had were your own files? not something like from a temporary update/upgrade process?
<confusious> it seems that all those files/folders are now located in that 1 extra folder.Yes,my own.Pictures,etcetera
<psycho_oreos> no idea, probably might have been something else you installed, maybe a desktop cleaning wizard or whatever it is... I've never heard of it myself let alone seen
<confusious> it appears that ff had decided to give me a fesh install of xubuntu AND itself.so I have no bookmarks left either
<confusious> damnit
<psycho_oreos> and this update was following some guide on installing some other version of firefox?
<confusious> although ff was doing an updat it appears I am still running version 3.0.18
<confusious> ?????????? wait.........
<confusious> was supposed to be a ff "update" whatever that means heh heh
<psycho_oreos> you weren't aware?
<confusious> funny thing.......it kept alll of my add ons installed EXCEPT Adblockplus..weird
<confusious> Yes..........
<confusious> aware I was performing an update but,I sure didn't think it was going to do that !
<psycho_oreos> an update from where?
<confusious> ff site I suppose.Xubuntu informed me via taskbar
<confusious>  I've got a fairly big post in the beginner forum @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410601
<confusious> explains things fairly well but issue not resolved.If your interested see specifically last post in the thread.Says something about reinstalling Thunar BUT I'M AFRAID !
<psycho_oreos> which xubuntu version?
<confusious> 8.04
<confusious> I think it's because I've got such an old pc.Old piece o0f Pidgin crap
<psycho_oreos> and you're using an old version of xubuntu
<confusious> yes I've tried to update that too at another time but update must have failed I must have done something wrong.Actually I thought I had it set to auto update.Hell,nothing on this system seems to work right
<psycho_oreos> you're automating lots of things in which you don't understand hence that's why its all falling apart
<confusious> acts like a virus
<psycho_oreos> I suggest a clean install rather than upgrade from previous version
<confusious> But,on Linux ?? heh heh
<psycho_oreos> exact same thing, I've never had a clean upgrade
<confusious>  The only reason I haven't really done that is I'm not real keen on how to "save" things.Like all MY files/folders that I've saved from internet to desktop.......... And,my bookmarks,etc
<confusious> And,I don't have a disc burner
<confusious> I hade a geek friend burn the Xubuntu disc & put it on my pc for me
<confusious> Been thinking about trying out DSL.As small as that is,that should work really well on here.What do you think ?
<confusious> Your supposed to be able to burn it to a floppy but when I go to the DSL's site I can't find a link to do that
<psycho_oreos> you can't afford a usb stick?
<confusious> Wouldn't know how to use it. Heh,heh. A while back I bought a 512 MB flashdrive,would that work ?
<psycho_oreos> no
<psycho_oreos> too small for newer xubuntu but it should be fine I think for DSL
<confusious> Excuse me,it's called a "jumpdrive"
<psycho_oreos> doesn't make a difference
<confusious> Hmmmm...........
<psycho_oreos> 512MB is still small.. its smaller than your average blank cd
<confusious> True,but,DSL is only......50 MB according to the website
<psycho_oreos> which was what I said, it should be able to fit DSL but not xubuntu
<confusious> Ahhhhhhhh
<psycho_oreos> then the next problem is whether or not your computer will be able to boot flash drives or not
<confusious> Ahhhhhhhh,yes.Hmmmmmmmmmm ?? Good question
<psycho_oreos> assuming that your computer still has floppy drive, I believe there's a 75% chance of it not being able to boot flash drives
<psycho_oreos> how old is the computer or what are the specs?
<confusious> Comp is pretty old.I'd say close to 10 years.It may have more ram th it did though
<confusious> What kind of specs ? I have a list
<psycho_oreos> hmm well 10 years old, I'd say it won't be able to boot flash drives
<Balsaq> have you tried puppylinux?i run puppylinux on a dell from 1998 and a HP of the same era
<psycho_oreos> confusious doesn't have a burner
<psycho_oreos> there are potential ways to get around it
<Balsaq> there is a place in NY thta mails em out free
<confusious> Lookat at puppy once.I thought dsl was smaller
<Balsaq> but DSL is a real pain
<confusious> really ?
<confusious> ?? hmmmmmmm
<Balsaq> puppy is a bit of a pain also
<Balsaq> if you are not a good geek that is
<confusious> okee dokee
<confusious> indeed
<Balsaq> even the guy that hang is dsl told me that
<Balsaq> guys
<Balsaq> that hang out in their channel i mean
<psycho_oreos> or maybe you could order ubuntu cds and install xfce on top
<confusious> hey guys/dolls I gotta go for now I appreciate all the help though.The old lady is waiting on me
<confusious> wait,..............
<confusious> what do you mean install xfce on top ? I have  copy of Xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> confusious, but you have an old copy of xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> right now the latest stable is 9.10
<confusious> True
<psycho_oreos> you could also order xubuntu 9.10 but I don't know if it is for free or not
<confusious> I'm gonna find a way {damnit} to install dsl on floppy !!
<confusious> heh heh
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu is free, but you'll be stuck with gnome interface
<psycho_oreos> you won't
<confusious> wait.I won't what ?
<confusious> I confused
<Balsaq> i ran ubuntu for awhile on 400mgz with 768sdram
<psycho_oreos> you can install DSL/puppy on usb via unetbootin, get PLoP boot manager and boot USB and hope it works
<psycho_oreos> confusious, 50MB vs 1.44MB, go figure
<psycho_oreos> unless you happen to have LS-120
<confusious> Wait.......this jump drive I have is usb
<psycho_oreos> yes but your computer might not be able to boot off USB
<confusious> I see
<confusious> Well,agai.....I gotta go
<confusious> Thank you all very,very much
<confusious> goodnight ?
<psycho_oreos> nw, its still afternoon in my timezone
<Balsaq> it is 1233 AM here in new england
<psycho_oreos> Sat Feb 20 15:34:34 EST 2010
<psycho_oreos> in .au here
<Balsaq> austria? australia?
<psycho_oreos> austria is .at :)
<Balsaq> cool
<Balsaq> i am a skier
<psycho_oreos> :o
<Balsaq> will ski there someday
<Balsaq> in austria is windows bigger than linux?
<psycho_oreos> not many ski spots that I'm aware of except perisher blue
<psycho_oreos> apparently it seems :/
<Balsaq> of all the linux i have tried (many) i like xubuntu the best
<psycho_oreos> I'm lazy so I chose xubuntu, I tried it back awhile ago, ditched it for some other distro then sort of went back just because I'm lazy :)
<Balsaq> mine is extremely reliable, stable...
<Balsaq> and my sound and all worked immediately
<Balsaq> printer...
<Balsaq> 9.04
<psycho_oreos> heh I had a few ups and downs but I've managed to make it work a bit better
<Balsaq> i will keep 9.04 until they force me out of it
<psycho_oreos> yeah same 9.04 here, reluctant to switch to 9.10 because of ext4
<Balsaq> yeah i dont understand the whole ext4 thing?
<Balsaq> was told it was abig advantage
<psycho_oreos> though if the release notes for 10.04 sounds good I might change to that once its fully released
<psycho_oreos> yeah its better than the current ext3 because ext3 lacks for example, defragmenting
<Balsaq> hmmm didnt know that
<psycho_oreos> there's a wiki article describing the benefits of ext4 :)
<Balsaq> is defrag software or just built in to this ext4
<Balsaq> will read that one
<psycho_oreos> I'm not sure, I sort of doubt its built-in
<Balsaq> but i dont think mine needs defrag
<Balsaq> it runs the same everyday
<psycho_oreos> the only problem with ext4 and 9.10 is that it can't handle large files, and that's a big downfall for me
<Balsaq> but i did install bleachbit and i use it everytime i turn it off
<psycho_oreos> there's other potentially notable differences
<Balsaq> i really dont use the file system much either...its an internet machine for me.
<psycho_oreos> ahh fair enough, I'm using it for all sorts of purposes on mine
<Balsaq> what other purposes?
<psycho_oreos> serving, bit of gaming and media viewing
<psycho_oreos> oh and also to learn new stuff as well
<psycho_oreos> learn/try
<Balsaq> i hear that can be tough
<hal9k20101> hello all , need some help with ubuntu  for ppc
<psycho_oreos> well not simultaneously, but this xubuntu is installed on one of my most powerful computer specs I have in my inventory :)
<psycho_oreos> hal9k20101, tried #ubuntu ?
<hal9k20101> hehehe  yep  #ubuntu and here :-D
<Balsaq> i have ubuntu on one of my computers, its pretty cool.
<hal9k20101> no response there
<psycho_oreos> #ubuntu is busy, as always
<psycho_oreos> heh I tried ubuntu but preferred xfce
<hal9k20101> i am trying to install xubuntu or ubuntu 9.04 on my imac G3 350
<psycho_oreos> I mean I preferred xfce over gnome interface
<Balsaq> definitely...lean and mean
<hal9k20101> boot live cd using comand "live-nosplash-powerpc" but when it gets to desktop the colors are kinda flushed
<psycho_oreos> not so much of lean and mean but something different :)
<psycho_oreos> hal9k20101, might be to do with graphics chip
<psycho_oreos> mind you I don't personally own ppc powered devices
<hal9k20101> i see
<hal9k20101> well i will keep checking ... thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<Omar87> Image thumbnails do not appear on Desktop. How do I fix that?
<lookitsdre> Anybody want to help me with a botched install?
<Balsaq> shoot
<aeonoris> I am attempting to remotely control my tower desktop with my laptop.  I run Remote Desktop Viewer and it allows me to connect to my tower, but the screen appears to be a capture of the host's screen taken at time of connection - it doesn't update.  I can control the cursor and type things on the keyboard, but nothing changes from the laptop's view.
<meco> I am now in 'failsafe GNOME' mode, but whenever I try to start up normally the session freezes before the icons in the system panel appears. I've tried the two fix options in the secure mode boot with no different result. Can someone give me some suggestions?
<IVIarcell> hey, my gnome/gtk setup seems to be broken. many of the default apps don't work anymore: sound-juicer, brasero, gnome-baker, ... they start and hang or show no text in the GUI at all.  KDE apps work fine. any suggestions?
<PrebenR> Hi. I need some advice how to debug a problem
<PrebenR> I have three machines one laptop and two stationary
<PrebenR> I use sshfs, scp and ssh to communicate between the main computer M (stationary) and either of the other two.
<PrebenR> problem is that if I f.ex mount /  of M on the laptop using sshfs
<PrebenR> and I then start trasnfer files or watching a film on M after some 20-30 seconds the connection drops
<PrebenR> if I reconnect the connections is stable
<PrebenR> this always happens
<PrebenR> so I think it must be either kernel driver or openssh problem? Not sure if it also could be hardware?
<PrebenR> problem is how to get some debug info when the connection drops to understand what is the problem? The mobo on M is Asus P5Q pro and the laptop is Asus 1000H, but I have same problem on and old computer form 2003
<PrebenR> any hints, ideas much appreciated. Also problems when I scp to/from the server the first time
<PrebenR> all OSes arexubuntu Karmic, same problem in Jaunty
<subspider> hi
<subspider> do you guys know how to add calendar when a click on clock
<subspider> ??
<psycho_oreos> I personally set it as orage instead of just clock
<subspider> hm ok
<subspider> thnks psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> nw
<subspider> it's working
<psycho_oreos> the only drawback is whenever you click on clock (which is now orage) you will get the usual calendar and an extra icon appears
<craigbass1976> I'm on hardy, and need to jump up to current.  I'm screwed, no?  Unless I want to wipe and reinstall...
<dahaic> I think you have to go through intrepid, jaunty to karmic
<dahaic> why do you need karmic? next LTS is not far away..
<craigbass1976> dahaic, I think I heard that the jump from intrepid to Jaunty was bad.
<craigbass1976> I'm worried about having to wipe, If I can upgrade from hardy to whatever's coming, no problem.  Will that be possible?
<psycho_oreos> I don't recommend upgrading personally
<craigbass1976> Aw, come on...  It's not like Windows.  ;)
<dahaic> i began with intrepid, and biggest problems for me were with jaunty-karmic, intrepid-jaunty was quite normal
<dahaic> yea, Hardy is LTS, and Lucid will be LTS as well, so direct update will be available
<craigbass1976> No, I usually like a fresh install too.  Ok dahaic, I knew there was a hitch somewhere.  I don't think I've ever used intrepid.  Hardy, jaunty, and my new acer laptop has karmic on it
<craigbass1976> dahaic, fat.  I'm not going to worry about it then.
<psycho_oreos> I never could get a clean upgrade, its always something wrong somewhere
<craigbass1976> I think I've only done two; one was from dapper to hardy, and the other was from hardy... no wait a minute, the second was from edgy or feisty to hardy. Both went well as I remember
<dahaic> sometimes it reverts something to defaults :)
<dahaic> and for example, after karmic, i have my xterms with white background ;/
<Rascal> I'm leaving Ubuntu
<rr72> my desktop stopped folding at 100% .... does it do that often?
<rr72> a cooldown period or something?
<TheSheep> rr72: folding?
<rr72> TheSheep~ wrong window lol
<rr72> not like me, rarely happens
<lookitsdre> Anybody want to help me with a tweeked install that gives a grub 17 error?
<lookitsdre> exit
<owen1> i boot my laptop and after login i see a small white terminal instead of my desktop. startx tells me: X:user not authorize to run the X server, aborting.  any tips?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just downloaded the new flashplayer: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Sachse_Siechtum> How do I install it?
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: what's the name of the file?
<owen1> .deb ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have one file called: flashplayer-installer
<Sachse_Siechtum> and one file called: libflashplayer.so
<owen1> it's probably an executable, so try ./flashplayer-installer
<Sachse_Siechtum> I double clicked it but nothing happend...
<Sachse_Siechtum> I tried it in terminal but it says command not found
<owen1> did u try ./
<owen1> and file name?
<Sachse_Siechtum> no
<owen1> please do
<Sachse_Siechtum> what does "./" do?
<owen1> it let's you run files that are 'executables'
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see...ok. it works. :-)
<owen1> and if you want to see if a file is executable,
<owen1> run ls -l
<owen1> and tell me what u see
<owen1> -l will give you detailed list of the files in the folder you are in.
<owen1> next to each file you will see something like "-rwxr-xr-x"
<Sachse_Siechtum> insgesamt 10964
<Sachse_Siechtum> -rwxrwxr-x 1 jurek jurek    21788 2009-12-16 20:47 flashplayer-installer
<Sachse_Siechtum> -rwxrwxr-x 1 jurek jurek 11198636 2009-12-16 20:47 libflashplayer.so
<owen1> the x's means it's executable
<owen1> yes
<owen1> rwxrwxr-x
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok the the rw ect. is what the file is "allowed" to do..like read/write ect...
<owen1> the first 3 means jurek can read, write and execute this file
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> copy
<owen1> the second 3 is for the group called jurek.
<owen1> and the last 3, i can't remember. but google will give you better answer
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok thanks.
<owen1> linux is nice.
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> just sometimes hard to figure something out
<owen1> yeah, but it's fun to slowly find more and more
<Sachse_Siechtum> like yesterday when I tried to solve some sound issue in ET: quake wars
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<owen1> i boot my laptop and after login i see a small white terminal instead of my desktop. startx tells me: X:user not authorize to run the X server, aborting.  any tips?
<Sachse_Siechtum> while not solving the problem per se..I finally made my subwoofer work normally now *g+
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dunno much about it...I'd guess something wrong with authorisations...
<Sachse_Siechtum> But I dont have any clue, really. :-(
<owen1> i was asking others, no worries
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<owen1> enjoy your linux journey
<Sachse_Siechtum> thanks.
<owen1> and xubuntu specificaly
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah I really like it. Feels like when I got a computer for the first time... (it had Win95) *lol*
<owen1> yeah. and way faster that windows
<owen1> r u a geek? developer?
<Sachse_Siechtum> well more like a "user"..and gamer :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm planning to switch to xubuntu completly when I got a new pc...
<Sachse_Siechtum> already fiddled a bit with wine :-)
<owen1> ok. i wanted to recommand you different "UI" for your xubuntu.
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I really like compiz fusion :-)
<owen1> but it might not be relevant. have u heard about tiling window managers?
<Sachse_Siechtum> uhm. No.
<owen1> i am using one of them called awesome. let me find a link
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok. Thanks
<owen1> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<owen1> it organizes your screen into terminals
<owen1> very efficient way to handle multiple apps
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hmmm.
<owen1> one day. when u'll get tired of you fancy desktop with icons.
<owen1> remember this conversation.
<Sachse_Siechtum> *lol* well my desktop is not really that fancy..I had cairo dock for a while...but then it got annoying
<Sachse_Siechtum> "No mouse needed: everything can be performed with keyboard;" :-)))))
<owen1> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> looks interesting...but before I gonna try that I have some stuf to solve....printer for example *g*
<owen1> before u buy a printer, make sure it's compatible with linux -
<owen1> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Sachse_Siechtum> well It is. I looked in the compatible list of HPlip
<owen1> i made the same mistake..now i bought an awesome dell printer/scan
<owen1> cool
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah. Its just, in the middle of the printing process it stops and I get an "e" on the printer screen....
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think I have to post this in launchpad
<Sachse_Siechtum> brb
<Sachse_Siechtum> back
<Sachse_Siechtum> back
<p0a> hello after ~10 idle minutes the screen becomes black, even when watching a fullscreen movie
<p0a> this is annoying, how can I change it?
<Sachse_Siechtum> its in energy options
<Sachse_Siechtum> "settings" > "energy management for Xfce"
<Sachse_Siechtum> rest should be self explanetory
<Sachse_Siechtum> explainatory
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello subspider
<subspider> helo Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> subspider, whats up? :-)
<subspider> fine and you??
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm fine too :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> got my subwoofer to work finally :-)
<subspider> i have a amd logo on the corner of the screen i can't take it out
<subspider> hehehehe
<subspider> nice
<Sachse_Siechtum> can you take a screenshot of it?
<Sachse_Siechtum> is it on the ipper left or right corner?
<Sachse_Siechtum> upper
<subspider> i have columns 5.1 in a box i can't use them cus of my neighbors
<subspider> right lower corner
<subspider> !post
<Sachse_Siechtum> since when do you have that logo in the corner?
<subspider> oh it's because i install the restrict drivers
<subspider> for my ati
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<subspider> hd 5730
<subspider> it must be easy
<Sachse_Siechtum> show off ;-)
<owen1> when i try to delete/move a file from my SD card, the file manager closes and I see lock sign on the folder. ls -l shows rwx though. any clue?
<Sachse_Siechtum> is the file format of the sd card ext4?
<owen1> let me see
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: mount shows vft
<owen1> vfat
<Sachse_Siechtum> when I formatted my usb stick with ext4 (with gparted) it gave it only root access...but when I formated it with...oh
<Sachse_Siechtum> that is strange...
<Sachse_Siechtum> vfat shouldnt cause any problems at all...
<Sachse_Siechtum> maybe there is a hardware r/o switch on the sd card
<Sachse_Siechtum> like floppies have..
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: yes, but it's unlocked
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> Well. Thats all I can come up with.
<Sachse_Siechtum> write it in launchpad
<Sachse_Siechtum> I already did a google search..but didnt find any relevant
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: np. thank you!
<Sachse_Siechtum> hey you help me I help you. :-)
<syn-ack> Anyone else been having issues with automount not wanting to mount CDs?
#xubuntu 2010-02-21
<wadda>  hi.  i have been having a problem with flash lately (it doesn't work at all, on any browser).  i would love some suggestions to fix it.  i have tried reinstalling through synaptic, downloading and installing directly form the website etc.
<wadda> it seems strange that it is system wide... none of the browsers i have installed are functioning (firefox, chrome, midori, epiphany... i don't know why i hae installed so many)
<wadda> anyhow, any help would be greatly appreciated... i don't know what to do with my computer anymore now that i can't watch youtube :)
<psycho_oreos> upgraded from previous version?
<wadda> psycho_oreos,  i think it broke sometime around an upgrade
<psycho_oreos> wadda, around what sort of upgrade?
<wadda> just one through the udate manager
<psycho_oreos> can't recall what it was?
<wadda> i don't really remember though... i didn't pay any mind when it happened and sometimes i don't restart my computer after it finishes (lazy habit, i know)
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> any distro upgrades?
<wadda> nope.  i believe i did a clean install to 9.10, even.
<wadda> back when it first came out
<psycho_oreos> either the plugins on the browser aren't installed properly, i.e. no hooks or the flash thing itself is broken
<wadda> do all the browsers use different plugins?
<psycho_oreos> doubt it, of course the plugin itself for each browser varies in location (where its placed in the system)
<wadda> i believe it is in usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<wadda> and usr/lib/mozilla/plugins (i will double check this one)
<psycho_oreos> you can easily see in firefox, just hit up: about:plugins
<wadda> yes
<wadda> the only place i see flv or flash is under VLC multimedia plugin
<wadda> so it must not see it
<psycho_oreos> well vlc might not be working or supported
<wadda> but shouldn't it play using the flash-nonfree from the repositories?  do i need vlc as well?
<psycho_oreos> you might need vlc as well if flv is handled by vlc
<psycho_oreos> mine is handled by both vlc and mplayer, both of those are also installed
<wadda> i do have vlc installed but i never installed the mozilla plugin
<wadda> but, i guess that would mean it once worked without it
<wadda> maybe i will try installing it just to see what happens
<psycho_oreos> good idea
<wadda> although i can't imagine that would help with the other browsers
<psycho_oreos> well we'll see
<wadda> nope, no luck.
<psycho_oreos> did you also restart firefox?
<wadda> yes
<psycho_oreos> might need to pastebin your about:plugins
<wadda> ok
<wadda> it isn't as pretty as i would like but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/380721/
<wadda> it mentions flash on line 27
<psycho_oreos> yeah its handled by totem, weird
<wadda> it doesn't mention the flash-nonfree.so anywhere (like it does for other .so like on line 6 and 31
<psycho_oreos> well it should have its own entries shockwave flash.. it does in mine albeit I am using slightly older version of xubuntu (9.04)
<psycho_oreos> hmm I'll show you the output of mine in pastebin
<wadda> where else on a computer should flash live, other than in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<psycho_oreos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/380725/
<wadda> huh, there is your flash right at the top
<psycho_oreos> yup and its listed as libflashplayer.so
<psycho_oreos> I'm thinking its a botched install with the flashplugin
<wadda> is there some way i can purge my machine of everything flash related and start from fresh?
<psycho_oreos> not that I know of, but probably a good idea to try and manually install flashplugin somehow, lemme check what other packages it maybe under
<psycho_oreos> hmm is flashplugin-installer package installed?
<wadda> yep. (installed, and reinstalled several times)
<wadda> sometimes, out of desperation, i hope that repeating things that have failed will eventually work
<wadda> i might try this http://profarius.com/content/64bit-java-flash-deathroll
<wadda> we'll see what happens
<psycho_oreos> well I suppose you could do remove from there, that'll remove the installer and stuff
<wadda> yes.
<wadda> it would be a start
<duckwars> what is the equivalent of gnome-session in xubuntu?
<duckwars> please
<psycho_oreos> xfce4-session
<duckwars> thank you VERY much!!
<psycho_oreos> np
<duckwars> why the 4? I kept tryin xfce-session
<psycho_oreos> most likely version 4
<psycho_oreos> it is, just checked
<duckwars> well thank you, now I will always (hopefully) remember to put 4
 * SG2Tiger is away: Gone away for now
 * SG2Tiger is back.
<evil> I would just like thank everyone who has contributed to the Xubuntu project. Not only does it work and run great, but the default out-of-box theme is spectacular.
<evil> Black if my favorite shade, and blue is my favorite color. :)
<evil> Well, more of a really dark grey but it is still awesome.
<newB> am i in the right place for ubuntu installation questions?
<hatake_kakashi> try #ubuntu
<Balsaq> good morning to all of you who inhabit the tranquil  binary rainforest known as .....Xubuntu!
<newB> not much help there for my issue, is there any place else?
<Balsaq> whay is the problem?
<Balsaq> what*
<newB> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Balsaq> are you trying to do a ubuntu (stand alone) installation to your hard drive?
<newB> yes
<Balsaq> so will it boot? (hit f2 or f8 or f12)
<Balsaq> do you have a buntu installation cd?
<newB> it seems to begin the installation process after the instal screen and stops showing that message
<newB> downloaded
<hatake_kakashi> stops showing what message?
<Balsaq> does your computer meet the minimum specs?
<newB> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Balsaq> so that is you r message when it stops?
<newB> yes
<Balsaq> one moment, i cant say i have ever encountered this.
<Balsaq> what are the specs on your computer?
<Balsaq> sounds like a bad cd too me...becasue the file system is part of the installation as far as i know.
<newB> 750mhz amd duron...64mb men...
<Balsaq> not enough memory
<hatake_kakashi> heh that's puny
<Balsaq> it doesnt meet the requirements
<Balsaq> you need DSL
<newB> ok well that makes sense
<Balsaq> your computer prolly uses sdram pc100 which is dirt cheap on ebay
<Balsaq> do you have 2 memory slots or 4?
<Balsaq> your processor is ok...need some ram
<Balsaq> how big is the HD?
<_Techie_> i just got in, if your unsure about your RAM and need a really rough guideline, look in the RAM slots for the keys, 2keys + DDR,  3keys = SDRAM
<newB> not really sure, it's an older pc.. i have to look up specs for it
<Balsaq> _Techie_ Master of ALL Free Online Computer Technicians!!!!!!!!!
<_Techie_> heya Balsaq, long time no see
<Balsaq> where that hecj a have you been? Pete's is also MIA?
<Balsaq> heck*
<_Techie_> ive been workign on my Xbox alot
<Balsaq> gotta a new laptop
<_Techie_> and i havent done anythign with pete in a long time
<Balsaq> haent seen him in weeks in here
<Balsaq> got an i5 with 4gig os ddr3
<_Techie_> anyone in here got knowledge about cluster sizes in various HDD formats?
<_Techie_> i hear
<_Techie_> heard*
<_Techie_> you told me about it last time i was in here
<newB> thanks for the help i'll try another tower with a bit more muscle
<Balsaq> ahhh seems like it been longer
<_Techie_> yeah, i dont stop by as much as i used to
<Balsaq> whew 64mb of ram....i feel his pain
<_Techie_> 64mb isnt half bad
<Balsaq> what can he run?
<Balsaq> dsl?
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> DSL will run entirely in RAM with that much
<_Techie_> puppy
<_Techie_> any of the cut down versions of linux really
<Balsaq> i'd like to tool around with dsl just to see what it is
<_Techie_> he may be able to run Xubuntu but it would seem sluggish
<_Techie_> DSL is annoying in my experience
<Balsaq> i have heard
<_Techie_> anyway, i gotta go... tea
<Balsaq> LATER
<Balsaq> _Techie_ i know you may be gone but have you messed around with bittorrents at all?
<_Techie_> Balsaq, yes i have, but for reasons this channel doesnt support
<Balsaq> aye mate, a young lady i know had xp home and got a terrible virus. she never made a recovery disk so iinstalled buntu. she likes it but want xp back now. she has a license.
<_Techie_> if she has a valid liscence look for a SP2 cd as SP3 cd's have keys streamlined
<Balsaq> what is keysstreamlined
<N-S> Good morning. How do I force X to use a different display mode, while it is still running? Or, maybe simpler, how do I restart X with a mode that works? I accidentally changed the mode to one that my TV refused to display :-(
<Balsaq> i am not on my xubuntu OS now but i think i was right clicking on the desktop to get into that
<N-S> :-)
<N-S> Thank you, Balsaq, but I think you didn't read all of my message :-)
<N-S> I can't see my desktop.
<N-S> X is currently in a mode whih my TV refuses to show.
<Balsaq> eweww
<N-S> I can see xfce4-display-settings is still running, but since I can't click anything, I can't revert to the previous setting.
<N-S> I can access it just fine in console (ssh), but I don't know how to reset the display mode from console
<Balsaq> i see
<Balsaq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Balsaq> a guess
<Balsaq> i am no expert
<Balsaq> _Techie_, TheSheep, Sysi...HELP
<Balsaq> we have a few techs in here that literally walk on H20...
<Balsaq>  
<Balsaq> Join Date: Apr 2007
<Balsaq> My beans are hidden!
<Balsaq> 	
<Balsaq> Re: reset display to default in terminal?
<Balsaq> you should boot your linux into safe mode, using the grub menu and selecting the safe mode option - the second from the top usually.
<Balsaq> there you get a command line interface with root logged in. type the following there:
<Balsaq> Code:
<Balsaq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<N-S> ewww
<N-S> I'd rather not reboot
<N-S> I don't mind killing X
<N-S> I remember doing so before, at least on other OSs
<Balsaq> hmmm, lets see what else we can find
<N-S> I've run Gentoo for years, but got tired of recompiling everything when updates were released
<Balsaq> xubuntu is my favorite
<N-S> It was something like restart or kill GDM
<N-S> but, I need to make sure it restarts with a proper mode
<Balsaq> hmmm you cant create another user and log in huh?
<Balsaq> If you don’t have access to your graphical (GUI) desktop to delete these folders in Nautilus or you’re stuck at the login screen, drop to a terminal by hitting CTRL + ALT + F1, login to your account, and run this command:
<Balsaq>     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Balsaq> Get back to your GUI desktop by hitting CTRL + ALT + F7.
<Balsaq> Login and VOILÀ! Just like the first time you ever logged into your Gnome desktop.
<Balsaq> of course you would have to insert the xfce stuff where it is using the gnome stuff
<Balsaq> wild shot in the dark
<_Techie_> whats the problem?
<Balsaq> thank GD
<Balsaq> N-S speak....one of the Techs is here
<N-S> hey _Techie_
<N-S> I accidentally set my display mode to one my TV refuses to show
<N-S> I can access it just fine in console (ssh), but I don't know how to reset the display mode from console
<_Techie_> i know how to change the mode from terminal
<N-S> It was on 1920x1080 and I lowered it to 1024x764 and it just went black (you'd think it would allow such a low res, but noooo).
<_Techie_> but i am unsure on syntax for accessing "remote" X servers
<N-S> ok
<N-S> mmm
<_Techie_> and im not in linux atm, having removed it earlier
<N-S> I need to change it on display 0 (afaik)
<Balsaq> if need be i can go in the basement and boot my xubuntu computer
<_Techie_> nah
<_Techie_> ill look over the manuals
<N-S> oh, silly me, I should be able to use ctrl-alt-Fx to get another console
<N-S> which should be on another mode - I'll test, brb
<_Techie_> the command to change modes from CLI is xrandr
<_Techie_> normally youde do xrandr --output <output> --mode <resolution>
<_Techie_> try xrandr --display :0 --mode 1920x1080
<N-S> Seems it can't be done remotely
<N-S> anyway
<N-S> It also seems I've been wasting your time ...
<_Techie_> DW
<N-S> The TV has now finally decided to show the low-res
<_Techie_> haha
<_Techie_> it would have been calibrating
<N-S> I left it there for some hours
<N-S> yeah it did
<N-S> but never got anywhere - several minutes
<N-S> so I just switched to remote ssh and did other things with the tv
<N-S> I'm configuring my WDTV Live to be used as a music player, and it's not doing what I want :-)
<N-S> So I had that display running instead of kubuntu
<_Techie_> anyway, i gotta go log into world of warcraft as my guild raid starts soon
<N-S> :-)
<N-S> thank you
<N-S> Balsaq and to you too
<N-S> I just reset the display to the monstrous 1920x1080, since on 1368x it was showing the image slightly off center
<Balsaq> qool
<N-S> I just wanted the text to be larger and more readable from the sofa
<N-S> Next time I will just make Firefox enlarge the text
<_Techie_> its quiet tonight
<Sysi> so it seems
<_Techie_> sysi, you got any experience in file systems with large cluster sizes?
<Sysi> i'm afraid not
<duckwars> do i upgarde from xubuntu 9.04 to xubuntu 9.10 just as I would in ubuntu or would I have to do something special?
<Balsaq> same process, they offer the upgrades when the updates come in.
<Balsaq> (careful 9.04 is the best one....IMO)
<Sysi> it may depend
<Sysi> but there's alvays chance of problems when you upgrade
<_Techie_> if your unsure about updating then you should do some research, if theres nothing great for you in karmic then you may be better staying with jaunty
<_Techie_> anyway, its 11:30 and ive got places to be tomorrow
<_Techie_> so thats my 2cents for the night
<Sysi> half an hour over midday here :)
<Balsaq> 532 am here
<Sysi> i'll never get bored to different timezones in irc
<Balsaq> we are all way different
<handjob> Hi all. I need some help: I've been messsing around with netbook remix gui and now i have no sound in regular xfce. Any suggestins? Thx in advance.
<eXpl0i7> go to applications -> multimedia -> mixer
<eXpl0i7> maybe sound is muted
<handjob> If it's alsamixer related i have already unmuted everything.
<Sysi> how about pulseaudio mixer
<handjob> "Pulsaudio mixer" Where can i find one?
<eXpl0i7> try to reload alsa
<eXpl0i7> sudo alsa force-reload
<handjob> OK
<handjob> This is what I've got -> http://pastebin.com/f43819411
<handjob> It says something about pulseaudio however i thought i was using alsa. How can i check this setting and if not neceserily switch back to alsa.
<handjob> Ok what file is responsible for chosing sound driver?
<Sysi> you could totally remove pulseaudio
<handjob> I will try to do that.
<handjob> I still keep receiving this error : WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/handjob/.gvfs
<flashingl> hello
<seevee_> installed ATI Radeon graphics card and then uninstalled and now the base chipset does not run gui.
<seevee_> I'm here using irssi
<seevee_> help?
<sinbox> sorry but I don't know have you tried asking in #ubuntu
<knome> sinbox, 410 GONE
<sinbox> yes saw that too late, I disable the notifications and forgot to check
<Vidi> Hello
<Vidi> I'm having a slight issue with xubuntu
<Vidi> I'm currently on the live CD, but the installer doesn't want to run
<Vidi> I'm not having any errors pop up either.  I get a brief thing in the window list saying "Starting Administrative ...", which then disappears
<Vidi> but then nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<knome> have you checked he integrity of the disc?
<Vidi> not yet
<Vidi> that's a good idea
<Vidi> I'll go try that.  Thanks :)
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Omar87> I have no idea what I did wrong, but for some reason, but I fail to find any sense of spell checking anywhere on my desktop.
<Omar87> Can you please help me fix that?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Xubuntu doesnt mount audio cds :-/
<Sachse_Siechtum> someoney any clues?
<Sachse_Siechtum> someone
<jcfp> Sachse_Siechtum: audio cds are never mounted.
<Omar87> Any help in fixing the spell check problem?
<Omar87> my* spell check problem..
<knome> would help a lot if we knew what the problem was...
<Omar87> knome, I'm really not sure what I did, but whatever it was, it must have resulted in the disabling of the entire spell check system on my desktop.
<Omar87> knome, is there some certain package that I should have installed for it to work?
<owen1> my mic is realy low (skype and audacity). alsamixser is all high.  it's logitech AK5370 and used to work.. any clues?
<Sachse_Siechtum> owen1 also checked the mixer for pulseaudio?
<owen1> Sachse_Siechtum: hello there! what do u mean?
<Sachse_Siechtum> well on the volume control I can choose different mixers...like alsa...pulseaudio ect...
<Sachse_Siechtum> ..oss mixer...
<owen1> i use the alsamixer command. let me try with xfce4 UI.
#xubuntu 2011-02-14
<metroid1> anyone here use a thinkpad?
<metroid1> i am attempting to install HDAPS - IBM Active Protection System Linux Driver from the instructions here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_10.10_%28Maverick%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Hardware_Support_Details
<metroid1> but on step 2 i get this output: sudo modprobe tp-smapi
<metroid1> FATAL: Error inserting tp_smapi (/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/updates/dkms/tp_smapi.ko): No such device or address
<metroid1> and i don't know much but i know that isn't good!
<metroid1> if anyone has any ideas about how i should proceed i would greatly appreciate them.
<metroid1> is there a way to easily monitor cpu temp from the desktop or panel?
<metroid1> i figured out a way to monitor my cpu/gpu temperature and my concerns were right.  my computer is running way to hot.  how do i adjust the fan settings (on a thinkpad t61)?
<serhatu> Hi.. I need help on GRUB2 .. I nearly read everything on the net about GRUB2 , forums , wiki pages , etc but I still have problems.How do I get help here ?
<Graet> usually, ask your question and see if someone that can help answers
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<serhatu> Ok then ..I have xubuntu 10.10 and vectorlinux intsalled on hdd.The os-prober can see my vectorlinux by "sudo os-prober" but it is not listed on the grub menu , how can this happen ?
<serhatu> I edit "40_custom" menu but the result did not change..
<serhatu> VL is on /dev/sda2
<serhatu> I changed 40_custom by adding lines as :
<knome> serhatu, did you 'sudo update-grub'
<serhatu> yep .. I did ..
<serhatu> menuentry "VectorLinux 6.0" {
<serhatu>  set root=(hd0,2)
<serhatu> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27.12 root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash
<serhatu> }
<Sysi> sda2 would be hd0,1
<serhatu> are you sure ?
<serhatu> it is different from grub ..
<serhatu> In grub2 the hdd partitions start from "1"..
<serhatu> That's just what I read for days
<serhatu> :D
<Sysi> just put UUID :P
<serhatu> ok.. let's try it..
<serhatu> nope it didnt work .. same results.. ( yes I updated by "sudo update-grub" )
<serhatu> "sudo os-prober" says : "/dev/sda2:Slackware Linux (Slackware 12.1.0):Slackware:linux"
<tych0> I have a problem when I try to encrypt my home folder
<tych0> THe information logo in the tray is open when i click it and click run this action nothing happens
<tych0> and when i do the command to get the passphrase in the terminal it works
<tych0> But the information icon is still there
<tych0> How do iremove it
<tych0> Noone?
<Pen_island> hi people  need help
<bazhang> Pen_island, with what
<Pen_island> my internet doesn't make the sound
<Pen_island> the neeeeeeehhhhh soudn it used to :(
<Pen_island> can i have it back please?
<bazhang> !sound | Pen_island
<ubottu> Pen_island: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pen_island> wowowowowo simples please
<bazhang> Pen_island, please read those links
<Pen_island> and whats an applet?
<tych0> Anyone uses Realtek?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  Pen_island
<Pen_island> its complicated
<Pen_island> make it simple please
<yodog> !ops
<tych0> Anyone here knows how to install a Realtek HD audio driver?
<tych0> Im trying to get it to work but I dont know
<charlie-tca> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<charlie-tca> I don't know if anything there helps at all, though
<tych0> I wish.....
<charlie-tca> kind of a slow channel, but the audio experts hang out in #ubuntu-audio-help , which might be worth asking in also while waiting
<tych0> I have removed the oss and alsa drivers
<tych0> Because the microphone wouldnt work
<tych0> Now I dont have none
<tych0> I ahve installed alsa drivers but it wont open
<tych0> nothing happens when i write "alsamixer" in xterm
<tych0> Im trying to get the Realtek drivers from the site to work but it doesnt
<charlie-tca> Is alsamixer installed? apt-cache policy alsamixer
<gravitone> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | gravitone
<ubottu> gravitone: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gravitone> Im having some trouble installing xubuntu on an old system
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<gravitone> k63+@600mhz, 256mb sdram, gigabyte ga-5ax (aladdin V chipset).
<gravitone> The installer fails on creating a partition table.
<tych0> charlie-tca: no
<tych0> it says its in the alsa-base package
<tych0> I have it installed
<charlie-tca> tych0: then it can't run in terminal
<gravitone> tried several different harddisk, dma mode, pio, manual disk geometry settings.
<charlie-tca> gravitone: what is the error?
<gravitone> using fdisk to create a partition table does not work, after creation the disk shows again as simply empty.
<tych0> When I do the realtek driver install it gives me some errors and then , I dont know what to do
<charlie-tca> the disk will show empty until the install completes
<charlie-tca> If you create the partition manually, you must then restart or unmount the partition for it to be usable
<gravitone> Attempt to mount a filesystem with type ext3 ... at '/' failed is the installer error.
<gravitone> gparted creates partitions, then shows the disk to be empty, even after reboot. however, using hirens boot cd, I see the partitions ARE there. :S
<tych0> What is the command to show what sndcard I have
<charlie-tca> lspci
<Sysi> gravitone: do you have anything to save on that disk?
<gravitone> nope
<gravitone> already tried low level format btw...
<Sysi> new partition table?
<gravitone> tried
<charlie-tca> you specified / as a mount point?
<Sysi> can you create partitions with the installer
<gravitone> manually erased the complete bootsector+partition table several times now.
<gravitone> sysi: yeah, but the reading back fails after gparted has presumably created the partitionts.
<gravitone> the disk shows as blank
<gravitone> hold on, I'll hook up the system next to this one, boot up, and check some things.
<tych0> Hey....
<tych0> Does lspci -vv show the correct hardware output?
<tych0> If so then I must have thought I had the wrong soundcard for a long time
<tych0>  Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04) , I always thought I had Realtek ?
<charlie-tca> maybe that is why it failed
<tych0> So how do I get the hda-intel driver working?
<Sysi> do you have multiple sound devices?
<tych0> I have only one
<Sysi> see everything unmuted from alsamixer and maybe try pavucontrol
<tych0> Right now, I have no soundcard or driver at alla according to the mixer in the tray
<tych0> I cant open alsamixer from terminal eve though i have alsa-base installed
<tych0> pavucontrol says, no sound devices exists
<tych0> Sysi: Any ideas?
<tych0> Please help me
<tych0> I will restart now after removign alsa
<gravitone> ok
<gravitone> installer is booting
<tych0> Now I have rebooted after removing alsa...
<tych0> Seems maybe I need OSS?
<tych0> lsvc -vv says I havea snd-hda-intel
<tych0> kernel
<tych0> When I install alsa from term
<tych0> the alsamixer wont start...
<tych0> What is the problem?
<lighta> hey guys, is there a way to set a pid for a processus when launching him ?
<lighta> let see
<lighta> !pid
<charlie-tca> I don't think you can decide the pid, but I might be wrong
<lighta> a =(
<lighta> but maybe you could give me advice
<lighta> here my issue. I have two process with similar name
<lighta> but I want to turn off and down the good one
<charlie-tca> and you know the pid of the one you want off?
<lighta> hmm, yeah well one is login-server and the other is login-server_sql
<lighta> that my stop command
<lighta> 'stop')
<lighta>         ps ax | grep -E "${L_SRV}|${C_SRV}|${M_SRV}" | awk '{print $1}' | xargs kill
<lighta> but it kill both :(
 * charlie-tca just got lost. He doesn't know how to do that stuff
<lighta> ah yeah maybe I should check on bash =) sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Wish I did know how, though
<lighta> you didn't do any bash script ?
<charlie-tca> what if one variable was used for each name, and you grep for the one to kill?
<Sysi> if you can kill them by name, use killall
<Sysi> pkill kills by part of name, killall just entire name
<charlie-tca> I have tried for three years to learn bash, and failed nicely at it
<lighta> ah ok
<lighta> nice I'd try
<lighta> didn't know this command and with this name I tought would be more kill than just a process
<lighta> charlie-tca, you idea is what it is in fach ${L_SRV} is define previously as login-serv here =)
<lighta> so let see Sysi solution
<charlie-tca> yeah. But you also looked for C_SRV and M_SRV, which might be picking up the other one?
<charlie-tca> try Sysi 's idea. He knows these things better than me
<Sysi> i don't really know scripting actually..
<lighta> yeah but no it's ok for this part charlie-tca, Sysi solution is good
<michelk> Where do I get help if do-release-update fails? 10.04.02 -> 10.10
<charlie-tca> depends on what the fail is
<michelk> First there is a WARNING: Failed to read mirror file; by calculating changes it says E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<michelk> caused by held packages.
<charlie-tca> so, first, the changes you made to /etc/apt/sources.list did something wrong
<charlie-tca> second, you have packages you pinned/held and it can't upgrade them
<michelk> Thanks, I look for a backup sources.list
<gravitone> ok
<gravitone> I booted my k6 system with a livecd now, harddisk is /dev/sda it shows diskabeltype as unrecognized.
<gravitone> Im using gparted. Trying to create a new partition table gives me no errors, but drops me right back and the disk still registers as blank.
<Sysi> old disk?
<gravitone> This is a known working HDD btw, just in case someone questions that.
<gravitone> 20gb ATA/33 drive by maxtor
<gravitone> gparted recognizes it as such...
<michelk> How could I verify my sources.list?
<gravitone> I can fire up the console, and do some investigating, but I need some pointers about where to start troubleshooting this problem.
<gravitone> sysi: is there some bug/missing feature with old disks that I should be aware off?
<charlie-tca> michelk: you could copy from a desktop cd booted to the live desktop
<Sysi> no, just thought that broken-possibility
<gravitone> Is there an easy way to view a hex dump of the bootsector for example?
<gravitone> I have a feeling read commands are not working (correctly) for some reason
<charlie-tca> Normally, do-release-update is only recommended for servers. You should read the release notes for 10.10 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final
<gravitone> maybe incorrect drive geometry
<michelk> I already tried with update-manager; same problem
<charlie-tca> michelk: removed the ppa sources by commenting them out?
<charlie-tca> also check in /etc/apt/sources.d/ for any added items
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   for added lists
<charlie-tca> michelk: and if all else fails, file a bug using     ubuntu-bug update-manager      in a terminal, please
<charlie-tca> and attach your /etc/apt/sources.list as a separate file to the bug report, please
<michelk> I used the sources.list.save and in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ all entries are commented out
<michelk> Couldn't I verify my sources list with aptitude?
<gravitone> ok...
<gravitone> this is getting me nowhere, fdisk complains that there is no partition table.
<gravitone> I create a primary partition, use w to write the partition table, I can hear the drive going.. fdisk exits, and nothing happend.
<gravitone> When I start fdisk again, it complains about the same problem. no partition table.
<charlie-tca> michelk: what does     sudo apt-get update    give you?
<michelk> Hit http:...        Reading package lists... Done           But nothing more; bit irritating
<charlie-tca> they should be valid, then.
<charlie-tca> Don't know what else to try. Can you file a bug, please
<gravitone> ok
<michelk> Ok, thank you
<gravitone> Im running dd /dev/zero /dev/sda to completely erase the drive..
<gravitone> I can hear the disk being hard at work, so its doing something...
<gravitone> ok, one step further
<gravitone> kernel reports incorrect disk geometry
<gravitone> I forced sfdisk to use the right geometry, but it's still giving errors.
<gravitone> anyone experience with disk geometry issues?
<gravitone> noone has any clue about what I should try to fix my hdd issues?
<skrite> gravitone, what were there results of your zero fill ?
<gravitone> said action complete
<gravitone> on startin fdisk, and reading the raw partition table from disk, it still had "content"
<gravitone> although completely incorrect
<gravitone> tried two other IDE disks in the meantime, same results.
<gravitone> its rediculous, its as if write actions done actually take place.
<gravitone> *dont
<gravitone> But I can hear the disk churning away, so it is receiving commands...
<gravitone> and im sure that the hardware is good. windows98 installs just fine, and hirens boot cd tools tell me all is good.
<gravitone> is there a direct command to dump say the first 100 bytes of /dev/sda onto the screen?
<gravitone> ok, I just fetched another 10gb drive, and replaced the 80pin ribbon cable just to be sure...
<Sysi> i do remember having problems with IDE disk
<gravitone> maybe its the IDE controller or driver thats causing the problem...
<gravitone> damn
<gravitone> which logs should I check for potential problems?
<charlie-tca> /var/log/installer
<gravitone> im running a livecd btw
<charlie-tca> yeah, I don't think there will be a partition log yet, but there should be an installer
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, you look in /var/log/dmesg and see if there is anything useful
<gravitone> hmm
<gravitone> "Cant derive routing for PCI int A" shows up
<gravitone> for the IDE controller
<gravitone> thats not good is it?
<charlie-tca> doesn't sound good to me, but I am not an expert in these things, either.
<charlie-tca> That actually sounds scary. Did you check if the bios somehow corrupted and needs to reset / turn on the ide controllers, by chance?
<charlie-tca> well, wait
<charlie-tca> PCI int A might not be anything, but I would still check the bios for the ide controllers, and reset it just in case. Is that a compaq?
<gravitone> nope
<gravitone> custom box
<gravitone> using a gigabyte ga-5ax rev 4.1 board
<gravitone> checked the bios, settings are fine.
<gravitone> both controllers are ok, dma and burst mode are enabled.
<tych0> I am trying to install alsa again after I installed it
<tych0> But it wont work
<tych0> When i write "alsamixer" it doesnt show up
<gravitone> bleh
<gravitone> Still no progress. And nothing in the logs indicating that anything is going wrong.
<gravitone> I just removed all the PCI/ISA cards from the board and trying again.
<gravitone> disabled DPMI, reset the IRQ mapping, etc.
<charlie-tca> My old compaq won't allow the hard drive change without resetting the cmos with the shorting clip
<gravitone> PIO mode liveCD booting is not fun..
<gravitone> hmm
<gravitone> I'll try that if this doesnt work...
<gravitone> although I doubt a bios from 2000 would have such a crappy bug
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that is almost new ;-)
<gravitone> well...
<gravitone> It seems that nothing has worked so far :S
<connecteduser> yo, in pidgin, what does the light blue 'dot' next to the contact icon mean?
<mark76> Light blue dot?
<gravitone> wow
<gravitone> the system no longer boots the liveCD :S
<charlie-tca> connecteduser: which user name is it next to?
<gravitone> self reboots upon reaching the decompression sequence..
<charlie-tca> gravitone: bad cd
<gravitone> charlie-tca: I doubt it, I just made this sucker
<charlie-tca> hm, that what it is here when it does that. somedays it takes me three or four to take a good burn
<gravitone> Not to mention the fact that I've rebooted with it at least 20 times over the last few hours and it hasnt left the drive..
<charlie-tca> shut down completely and start over.
<connecteduser> charlie-tca: why did you want to know thaT?
<connecteduser> this stuff happens sometimes. it's a light blue 'dot', or disc, left of the contact's image/pic (both in client's GUI and chat window)
<charlie-tca> to answer your question
<connecteduser> why do you need the username of the contact to answer that, though?
<charlie-tca> sometimes it means that nick has voice, sometimes it is an operator, sometimes it is something else
<connecteduser> weird
<connecteduser> what is voice on msn?
<connecteduser> oh yea btw i didnt mention, this is with msn
<charlie-tca> I have no idea what voice on msn is. I do not use it
<tych0> I have a blue "!" telling me how to decrypt my hd
<tych0> But... The button "run this action now" dont work
<tych0> So i did it in the terminal and got a passphrase.
<tych0> Now the "!" wont go away.
<tych0> What do I do ?
<charlie-tca> ignore it
<tych0> Id like to remove it
<charlie-tca> usually goes away with a shutdown / restart
<tych0> It doesnt
<tych0> I dont know what I should do
<tych0> Maybe the xterm command didnt work
<tych0> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase i did that, got a passphrase
<tych0> When i press "run this now" nothing happens
<connecteduser> you have an encrypted HD?
<gravitone> weird
<gravitone> ubuntu live CD still boots fine...
<gravitone> :S
<gravitone> the annying thing is that I ran out of cd-r's
<gravitone> and this mobo doesnt support usb boot
<tych0> connecteduser: You tell me...
<tych0> I chose it in the install
<charlie-tca> gravitone: if the cd boots, it should work, but you could run the cd integrity check, too
<gravitone> just dropped in the ubuntu 10.04 disk, that still boots
<gravitone> although still the same partitioning errors
<gravitone> I cannot create partitions, format, etc.
<tych0> Gah...
<gravitone> It's as though writing to the disk doesnt take place
<tych0> Noone has any idea?
<gravitone> I blame the crappy ALI IDE controller + kernel bugs.
<gravitone> sigh...
<charlie-tca> Graet: I am out of ideas now, but you might check in #ubuntu
<gravitone> I'm not sure I should even bother filing a bug report.
<charlie-tca> I don't really know at this point. It sounds like hardware, much as I hate to say it.
<tych0> I try to reinstall alsa
<tych0> but it doesnt show up in the folder where it should be
<tych0> I dont know what to do
<tych0> Is this something to do with xubuntu... ?
<gravitone> there is a command switch you can use to FORCE the package manager to install it completely, ignoring what already there and forcing overwrite.
<gravitone> I'm not sure what it was though...
<tych0> i do it via apt-get
<tych0> the only installer that exist is a .tar.gz that doesnt seem to work either.
<knome> installer for what?
<gravitone> ..
<tych0> Or no, wait, forget it. It doesnt.
<tych0> snd-hda-intel according to the kernel
<knome> tych0, what's the problem?
<tych0> But kinda hard gettign that to work when alsa doesnt even work
<tych0> I type in alsamixer in term
<tych0> and nothing comes up
<knome> right
<tych0> after i reinstalled it trying to get my mic working
<tych0> it says, file and dir doesnt exist even tho i installed alsa-base and alsa-utils in the term
<knome> did you reinstall it from the repo, or some other package?
<tych0> repo
<tych0> apt-get
<knome> okay
<knome> just a sec, i'll check something
<tych0> [   14.678291] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.678393] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.678547] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.678776] snd_timer: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.678880] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.679024] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.679174] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.679273] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.679409] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)
<tych0> [   14.679654] snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev (err 0)
<tych0> Is what its says in dmesg
<tych0> I dont know if that makes any sense
<knome> please use pastebin for multiline pastes
<tych0> sorry
<knome> i understand by that that there is something wrong in your alsa config
<knome> did you purge and reinstall alsa-utils ?
<tych0> It also doesnt exist in the folder
<tych0> It is installed
<tych0> Yes
<tych0> I reinstalled it
<knome> but when you reinstalled, did you *purge* it?
<tych0> How do you mean
<knome> tych0, sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-utils
<knome> that removes all the config files
<knome> and you get a clean install after that
<tych0> ok do i install it again then
<tych0> alright
<knome> yes
<knome> that would be worth trying at least
<tych0> should I restart
<knome> no reason to do that :)
<tych0> grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<tych0> is what it said in the last line
<knome> on install, or purge remove?
<tych0> install
<knome> yeah, the alsa driver is probably not recognised...
<knome> did you need some specific driver?
<knome> you could actually just try to purge remove alsa-base as well
<knome> and then reinstall
<tych0> Hmmm
<tych0> Im trying to .configure the alsa driver from their site I will see if it does anything
<knome> okay
<tych0> Nothing....
<r3d2> hey you guys.....i just migrated to xubuntu from ubuntu and i noticed a different sound manager...i want to use ubuntus sound manager since it lets me boost the volume up over 100% with the alsa sound driver.....not only that but with ubuntus controls, you can boost your mic to pick up even the most inaudible sounds due to its ability to control what decible range to register
<r3d2> anyone know how i can acomplish this?
<knome> r3d2, try pavucontrol
<charlie-tca> use gnome?
<knome> charlie-tca, awwwh
<r3d2> oh ok
<r3d2> thanks
<charlie-tca> I know, I know. sorry
#xubuntu 2011-02-15
<metroid1> hey, i am running xubuntu 10.10 on a thinkpad t61.  it seems to be overheating. does anyone know how to control the fan settings?
<toga> Try 'fancontrol'
<metroid1> toga: i have it installed but i can't seem to get it to work
<toga> You need pwmcontrol to configure fancontrol, also lm-sensors
<metroid1> oh, okay.  i will do that now.
<metroid1> btw, here is my terminal output:
<metroid1> ~$ fancontrol
<metroid1> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<metroid1> Error: Can't read configuration file
<toga> I use gkrellm to watch my fans
<toga> Run pwmcontrol first
<metroid1> i have seen gkrellm in the repos -- you can change fan settings with it?
<toga> No, but it displays fan speeds all of the time, a fan going to zero rpm can set off an alarm
<toga> a low rpm can set an alarm too.
<metroid1> is this spelled correctly?
<metroid1> pwmcontrol
<metroid1> i can't find it in the repos
<toga> Sorry pwmconfig
<toga> pwmconfig is part of fancontrol
<metroid1> do i have to run pwmconfig first?
<toga> As far as I can see.
<metroid1> i will give it a try
<toga> There's a man page for it.
<metroid1> ok thanks
<JDogg420> hello need help on why wobble windows is a little slow and laggs a little bit
<JDogg420> it was way faster using kde
<metroid1> i am attempting to follow this howto for Thinkpad Fan control here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586094&highlight=thinkpad+t61+fan+settings in post #5 but when i get to step 4: dpkg-deb -D --build tpfan-admin_0.96-ubuntu1_all i get this output in my terminal:
<metroid1> dpkg-deb: failed to open package info file `tpfan-admin_0.96-ubuntu1_all/DEBIAN/control' for reading: No such file or directory
<metroid1> it looks to me like it is saying that the file called 'control' doesn't exist but i know that it does.  i am probably missing something reasonably simple, any ideas?
<metroid1> other folks in the thread seem to have had no problems so i am sure i am just missing something small
<toga> I don't know any more than I already gave you, as I don't run fancontrol
<metroid1> toga: i appreciate all the help you gave me. thanks again.
<toga> You welcome
<toga> You're
<r3d2> hey i need to start the file manager in sudo mode
<r3d2> how csn i do this
<r3d2> wats the name of the file manager
<lighta> thunar
<r3d2> thanks
<r3d2> sudo thunar?
<lighta> yep
<r3d2> ok
<lighta> it won't love this much but should work
<lighta> I wonder if
<lighta> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<r3d2> didnt work
<r3d2> nvm
<r3d2> lol
<lighta> show me cmd result
<Lord_Rahl> anyone good with bash script? If so can some one that a look at this http://pastebin.com/XT4rMgby I keep get unexpected "do"
<coz_> guys do you have an official place for the wallpapers
<knome> for which wallpapers?
<coz_> knome,  extras  that may be chosen   ... defaults ones
<coz_> knome,  maybe easier to ask if all of the wallpapers for natty have been chosen in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> http://www.flickr.com/groups/uawt-7/
<coz_> ah ok
<metroid1> does thunar show thumbnails for video?
#xubuntu 2011-02-16
<jow_otro> Gardenia, hello !!!
<gardenia> good day. can anybody help m. i want to know where is format painter in xubuntu? im making cells a lot. want to know how to make the same format
<charlie-tca> What are using to make the cells?
<charlie-tca> Usually you can just do a copy/paste to create more of something
<gardenia> gnumeric
<gardenia> im using gnumeric as spreadsheet
<gardenia> i cant do copy paste because im making grades. I already have the names of students. I only want the cells to be formatted the same but not the names
<charlie-tca> Then you highlight those cells, copy
<charlie-tca> now to paste them, right-click, click on paste-special
<charlie-tca> it will ask what you want to paste, and you check the things you want, like just format or formula
<gardenia> il try right now. thanks charlie. be back when its ok.
<charlie-tca> It took me a couple of tries to get it right
<gardenia> it works. im so happy. thanks charlie.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Dare> How do I install xubuntu on an 4GB USB drive?
<Dare> I tried PenDiveLinux but I want to make sure.
<Dare> I'll be back in a sec if it didn't work.
<yellowblue> fuck xubuntu
<yellowblue> !ops
<yellowblue> kline me =)
<ismaelamezcua> hello
<ismaelamezcua> i'm looking for an application to format usb drives on xfce
<ismaelamezcua> i'll keep looking
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello
<TornadoXubuntu> please anyone can help me a bit here?
<TornadoXubuntu> Actually, I am running (Xubuntu 10.10) with (Thunar File Manager 1.0.2). The problem i am facing is simply a huge delay of almost (35seconds) upon right clicking on the desktop or right clicking anywhere in the file system to access the ("Create Document") option. The whole system will freeze if i did not wait those 35 seconds. Please any ideas or suggestions to solve this issue are greatly appreciated.
<TornadoXubuntu> what's the link of the Xubuntu support forum?
<Graet|> http://www.xubuntu.org/help says google
<TornadoXubuntu> You can find the official Xubuntu forums at ubuntuforums.org.
<TornadoXubuntu> says the page you sent
<TornadoXubuntu> am not able to find it on ubuntuforums.org
<TornadoXubuntu> do you know any alternative for the Thunar File Manager under xubuntu
<TornadoXubuntu> ?
<Graet|> me? no
<TornadoXubuntu> if you are interested in the answer: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/18/alternate-desktop-managers-kde-xfce-enlightenment-fluxbox-ubuntu-6061-610/
<TornadoXubuntu> ;) Thanks Graet anyway
<TornadoXubuntu> please how to set KDE Dolphin 1.5 as my default file manager under Xubuntu 10?
<TornadoXubuntu> *10.10
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! PLease how to change the default file manager under Xubuntu 10.10 from Thunar 1.0.2 to KDE Dolphin 1.5?
<TheSheep> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<leoquant> tornado's tend to come and go fast
<leoquant> !shelter
<Sysi> in what package would globalmenu-applet be?
<Sysi> it's gnome applet, i'd like to test with xfapplet
<bazhang> !find globalmenu
<ubottu> Package/file globalmenu does not exist in maverick
<Sysi> i could try gnome-applets..
<Sysi> not there..
<Sysi> indicator-appmenu
<HozsiNekedTesoka> ikonia bryder:ED
<HozsiNekedTesoka> OLA penguinfucker
<GevatterTod> Hi all, I have a problem installing xubuntu on my 'samsung nb30'. Does anybody have time to help me out?
<knome> !ask | GevatterTod
<ubottu> GevatterTod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GevatterTod> i´ll try
<GevatterTod> error msg: Problem w "configuration server" gconf-sanity-check-2 exited w status 256
<GevatterTod> I tried with a solution from the web:
<GevatterTod> chmod 777 /tmp
<GevatterTod> then a fsck
<GevatterTod> now i´m stuck after *setting sensors limits
<GevatterTod> but I can use the console
<GevatterTod> just don´t have a clue where to start
<GevatterTod> if someone could point me in the direction, that would be great
<WhaleDolphin> hi
<JDogg420> anyone know how to chatng startup programs?
<JDogg420> change
<WhaleDolphin> I'm seeing "Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs" when I try to bring up the latest kernel update from the debs
<WhaleDolphin> I think its because I have a XFS root partition
<JDogg420> anyone know how to change start up programs in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> depends on the program, but they should be in Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> sessions and startup
<JDogg420> thanx i found it
<NewbeeAustria> good evening, just one qestion: how can i transform natty to look like 10.10?
<charlie-tca> change the themes in Appearance and Window Manager to bluebird
<NewbeeAustria> i already set the theme to bluebird, but the panels etc. are different.
<charlie-tca> did you change both themes?
<NewbeeAustria> i think so, but let me have a look again
<rtdos> what changes are in store for xubuntu 11.04? I know about the changes in Ubuntu 11.04 but what about Lubuntu 11.04?
<charlie-tca> rtdos: As in #lubuntu about lubuntu, please
<NewbeeAustria> charlie-tca: both are bluebird
<charlie-tca> rtdos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview#Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> NewbeeAustria: logout/login again?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> change the theme in Appearance to something else, then back to bluebird
<NewbeeAustria> thats how it looks like: http://postimage.org/image/369fpec9w/0da589d8/
<charlie-tca> panels don't look grey to me there
<NewbeeAustria> strange
<charlie-tca> That is not the natty theme, it is the maverick theme
<NewbeeAustria> its both set to "bluebird"
<charlie-tca> and bluebird was the maverick theme
<charlie-tca> as far as I recall
<NewbeeAustria> the colors are not so important to me, i would simply like to have the 10.10 panels back
<NewbeeAustria> i could install 10.10, backup my home folder, install 11 and exchange home folder, would that work?
<JDogg420> hello i installed xubuntu besides a windows install but grub did not pick up my windows vista partition on sda1 but the bootloader was installed on sda1???
<charlie-tca> Those panels are no longer valid in natty
<charlie-tca> NewbeeAustria: too much has changed for that
<NewbeeAustria> :-(
<NewbeeAustria> those worked good on my netbook
<NewbeeAustria> maybe i'll give debilian with xfce a try, installed already 6 distros last days here
<NewbeeAustria> but first i'll try the thing with backup home folders
<NewbeeAustria> thank you for your help, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> or just change the panels around some
<NewbeeAustria> will try
<NewbeeAustria> have a nice day
<technikfreak> xubuntu 10.04 is rockng so good on my netbookj
<technikfreak> thx
<technikfreak> !!!
<JDogg420> hello i installed xubuntu besides a windows install but grub did not pick up my windows vista partition on sda1 but the bootloader was installed on sda1???
<JDogg420> need help
<JDogg420> how to get flash support?
<JDogg420> how to get compiz to autostart
<JDogg420> right now i have to type this every time? compiz --replace ccp & disown
<JDogg420> right now i have to type this every time? compiz --replace ccp & disown
<JDogg420> how to get compiz to autostart
<metroid1> what (if anything) are people using as a lightweight alternative to gwibber, for facebook?
<mark76> There's an alternative to Gwibber? :/
<metroid1> oh, maybe not.  i was hoping.
<metroid1> there is pino and hotot but neither seem to stream facebook.
<mark76> I thought Gwibber was a Twitter client?
<charlie-tca> does pidgin work?
<charlie-tca> It does have a facebook plugin you can add
<metroid1> is it possible to run ubuntu one with thunar?
<charlie-tca> yes, but not as easy as in ubuntu, since it was never intended to be used with thuar
<charlie-tca> s/thuar/thunar
<Juanantonio> Hello
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<metroid1> charlie-tca: thanks.
#xubuntu 2011-02-17
<zambz> AnomOly,,, u here?
<chrisg2x> hi everybody from France !
<knome> hey
<chrisg2x> :)
<chrisg2x> can I have some help with a skilled one ?
<knome> just ask, and somebody will most probably answer, if they know the answer
<chrisg2x> I've tested a lot of way to launch this command at startup :
<chrisg2x> xmodmap -e 'remove mod4 = Super_L'
<chrisg2x> xmodmap -e 'add control = Super_L'
<knome> in how early stage do you need it?
<chrisg2x> I've tested an .xmodmap
<chrisg2x> please let me explain ^^
<knome> sure
<chrisg2x> I'm tested with rc.local
<chrisg2x> I've*
<TheSheep> you need to put it in 'sessions->autostarted applications;'
<TheSheep> it has to be started after you log in, as your user
<TheSheep> running it as root before X even starts makes no sense
<chrisg2x> I've tested with xinitrc just before "xfce4-session"
<chrisg2x> and I've tested with .Xdefaults ! nothing works
<TheSheep> chrisg2x: sessions and startup -> autostarted applications
<chrisg2x> :)
<chrisg2x> >knome, thanks for your help, what do you mean by early stage ? It's about runlevel ?
<chrisg2x> >thsheep
<chrisg2x> thank you to
<chrisg2x> where is the "session" dir ?
<TheSheep> chrisg2x: it's not a dir, it's in the 'settings' menu
<knome> chrisg2x, see the applications menu -> settings
<chrisg2x> ok
<chrisg2x> I want to do it the command way !
<chrisg2x> ^^
<chrisg2x> >knome, thanks for your help, what do you mean by early stage ? It's about runlevel ?
<knome> chrisg2x, i meant the same than TheSheep. as it seems you have to run it after you've logged in anyway, you should add it to the autostarted applications
<chrisg2x> if it is the settings way it will run only for my session, I want it for everybody
<TheSheep> chrisg2x: then add it to the session for everybody
<TheSheep> chrisg2x: set it for yourself first, then copy the .desktop file from ~/.config/autostart to /etc/xdg/autostart
<chrisg2x> I can't do this without the aspect of session ? I'm a developper so I don't trust it ^^
<knome> err, developers created the session for this.
<TheSheep> not if you want to use xmodmap
<TheSheep> you can do similar things using other tools though
<chrisg2x> whatever session you lauch, there are some services that are, right ?
<TheSheep> probably even just with xkb cnfiguration
<chrisg2x> services are like autostart
<TheSheep> chrisg2x: they are configured in /etc/xdg/autostart
<chrisg2x> but no session for the sys level ?
<TheSheep> every user has their own instance of X running
<TheSheep> so there is no common session
<TheSheep> and can't be
<chrisg2x> ok, so if I modify /etc/xdg/autostart it'll be for all different sessions not only mine ?
<TheSheep> yes
<chrisg2x> >knome: there are a lot of progs or services (tell it what you want) that launch at the very begining of the boot of your sys, like hum I don't know... CUPS ? and you're false because I've tried for exemple to put another command in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc : "/usr/bin/abiword" it works (so before the XFCE session) but no for my xmodmap command, It's my problem. :)
<knome> chrisg2x, i was only guessing from what TheSheep said. i don't know Xmopmad well.
<knome> *Xmodmap ...
<chrisg2x> yes It's simply to see or config your keymap
<chrisg2x> xmodmap -e 'remove mod4 = Super_L' =>mod=modifier, I remove the Super_L key from the keys that belongs to mod4 (for exemple shift is a modifier key)
<chrisg2x> xmodmap -e 'add control = Super_L' => I put this key to the control modifier so that the Super_L key acts like the Control key
<chrisg2x> but why it doesnt work !!!
<knome> did you add the command in the autostarted applications?
<chrisg2x> not yet
<chrisg2x> I've a problem houston ^^
<chrisg2x> in /etc/xdg/autostart I see "Applet Blueman" and "Gestionnaire Bluetooth"
<xubuntu221> есть кто из рускоговорящих пользователей?
<chrisg2x> but I don't understand the link with "home/mysession/.config/autostart/"
<xubuntu221> who from russia?
<chrisg2x> in my session autostart I see .desktop files : blueman.desktop ans bluetooth-applet.desktop
<ablomen> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xubuntu221> <ubottu> fanks!
<knome> chrisg2x, they both are something that show up in the autostarted applications menu. you can probably know if they are actually started or not by looking at the content of the files
<chrisg2x> yes, I know It's a little silly question I do but something is strange
<chrisg2x> ok I understand but It's not clear
<chrisg2x> if there is a 'soft' in startup -> autostarted, which one is not checked, it will boot but will be hidden !
<chrisg2x> in startup -> autostarted I can't remove a soft ???
<knome> highlight the row and press the remove button under the list?
<chrisg2x> the remove button is greyed !
<knome> is it an item you added from the commandline?
<knome> it is probably an item in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<chrisg2x> I haven't touched this part of xubuntu with any command, I've just unchecked some and I thought that logically It won't boot but I've just seen that they are simply hidden
<chrisg2x> isn't it a bug that I cant remove one of them in the panel ?
<knome> you definitely should be able to remove a panel plugin from the session. but that doesn't mean you should be able to remove it from that autostarted list.
<knome> try removing the item from the panel, and then saving session when you log out.
<chrisg2x> "you definitely should be able to remove a panel plugin from the session" you mean I can't do it with the GUI but certainly with commands ?
<knome> no.
<knome> you should be able to do it from the gui. just untick the checkbox in that line.
<knome> on the left hand side
<knome> if that doesn't work, and it's a panel plugin, try removing the plugin from the panel (right click the plugin and select remove)
<knome> and then save the session when logging out
<chrisg2x> it's simply to hidden but not to remove from start
<knome> which app is it about?
<chrisg2x> my system is in french but I try to translate myself : settings / XFCE settings control center / session and boot / tab "autostart"
<chrisg2x> we are right ?
<knome> yup
<chrisg2x> so it's not normal I can't remove one :-(
<knome> do you want to remove the item from the list completely, or stop autostarting it?
<chrisg2x> ok I think that I misunderstand : when you untik it doesn't boot at start ? like I see [Desktop Entry]
<chrisg2x> Hidden=true in file:///home/ivoirieblanche/.config/autostart/bluetooth-applet.desktop or it runs in background at start ?
<knome> when you untick, it shouldn't start at all
<chrisg2x> ok
<chrisg2x> thank you man
<knome> no problem
<chrisg2x> but It's odd the remove button and the sub menu remove are greyed
<chrisg2x> ?
<knome> no, if it's an item that is located in /etc/xdg/autostart/, since you aren't running the settings manager with root rights
<chrisg2x> ok it's what I was thinking (I don't know if my english is good lol (conjugation
<chrisg2x> see U later :)
<knome> see you and have fun
<chrisg2x> I've to goooooo
<chrisg2x> ^^
<chrisg2x> U 2
<aladoinsano> Does anyone know how to turn off notification for a specific program in xfce. I installed Choqok (twitter client) and its notifications are really annoying
<aladoinsano> and the app it self has no setting for disabling notifications
<TheSheep> you can always uninstall it :)
<aladoinsano> great tip! ;)
<TheSheep> I know, I do that all the time
<Sysi> it can be in kde systemsettings
<TheSheep> kde?
<Sysi> iirc Choqok is kde program, try alt+F2 "systemsettings"
<aladoinsano> whereon earth do i find those, do they come along when i install a kde app?
<aladoinsano> that didnt work
<aladoinsano> maybe i can install the kde system settings? If so, would that mess something up? I generally do not want to install foreign stuff, but this titter client is one of the best i have tried
<aladoinsano> ok, i did installet it and was able to remove the notification... Problem solved! Thanks for the hint
<davidnamy> hola
<davidnamy> No se si sera este el sitio adecuado
<knome> !es | davidnamy
<ubottu> davidnamy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<davidnamy> gracias
<alienkid10> I'm installing Xubuntu 10.04 on an old Dell Dimension L433C when I shutdown then it just says system halted and doesn't power off (from live session) according to dmidecode ACPI,APM is supported how can i get it to power off automatically?
<alienkid10> I'm using the logout thing in the applications menu
<charlie-tca> try disabling thse in cmos, one at a time
<alienkid10> if I can find them
<alienkid10> not here
<alienkid10> nothing about APM or ACPI in BIOS settings
<alienkid10> charlie-tca: nothing
<charlie-tca> what is under powermanagement in cmos?
<alienkid10> there is no powermanagement option
<alienkid10> nothing having to do with power
<charlie-tca> you need to check all the options to see where it is then. every dell has an option for power off
<alienkid10> main says BIOS VERSION: A02
<alienkid10> from 1999
<charlie-tca> It might be "let the os handle power" or suspend or hibernate or something
<alienkid10> nothing
<knome> it might be that there is no power management options in a bios from 1999
<alienkid10> in "boot" there is on PME set to stay off on LAN set to power on
<alienkid10> there is an update to a05 on the dell site
<alienkid10> but it is an exe file
<alienkid10> and needs to be uncompressed and put onto a DOS bootable floppy
<alienkid10> I'd need to get permission from the owner of the computer before I did a BIOS update
<alienkid10> how can I get a free DOS envirionment that can be floppy booted
<charlie-tca> freedos
<alienkid10> I'm on the site but which do I download?
<alienkid10> charlie-tca: fdbasecd.iso?
<alienkid10> I'll download that gtg
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 15 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<mark76> Hey. Does anyone know of any apps in Linux for floorplans?
<knome> mark76, browse some cad software
<mark76> Who are you calling a cad? :p
<knome> cad = computer-aided design
<Sysi> linuxcads seem to be more about machine design
<mark76> British humour is wasted on the gaijin
<mark76> :(
<Sysi> if you find anything about floorplanning, please let me know
<knome> Sysi, i don't know why you couldn't adapt..
<Sysi> knome: they are just so different, my dad said on windows autocad and solidworks etc. are pretty useless for him
<knome> no idea about that software - i could ask my friend though about more on those..
<mark76> Anyone into model railways?
<Sysi> i could try browsing.. my dad wasn't so eager about software available for OSX either
<mark76> There's a CAD program in Synaptic for designing the layout
<Sysi> 2D?
<Diego1> Hi I've got a problem with udev? fn keys, physical volume control and dvd-rw stop working after a while
<Diego1> do you think it might be udev or is it something else?
<Unit193> Would it easy to update the screenshot on the home page? (isn't it out of date?)
<Sysi> seems to be from latest LTS
<Unit193> My bad then... Last question! Can you put a mini comparison on the download page? (like:http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block )
<Sysi> that's kubuntu, not xubuntu
<Unit193> I know... I was asking if on the download page put what differs from LTS to newist (using kubuntu as an exampmle)
<charlie-tca> I don't understand that question
<charlie-tca> I see it now. We give links to both 10.04 and 10.10 mirrors, but never explain what the difference is on http://xubuntu.org/get
<Sysi> (we also could advertise bittorrent more)
<Unit193> Yeah, that's it
<charlie-tca> We will work on that
<Sysi> we could have screenshots of both too
<charlie-tca> yes, we could. Thanks for bringing that up, Unit193
<Unit193> It just helps a little in picking what one to use (or link right to:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final)
<Unit193> Sorry for not being very clear
<charlie-tca> It's okay. We will get the idea, even if we are a little slow sometimes ;-)
<n2diy> I just upgraded my test box to Xubuntu 10.10, and everything went well, then I rsynced /home over to it, and now X won't start. X starts for a moment, and then returns me to the log in screen, ideas?
<Sysi> log in to tty/text console and remove ~/.ICEauthority
<n2diy> Sysi, roger that.
<n2diy> Sysi, no change.
<Sysi> other config files can cause that too propably..
<n2diy> Sysi, I re-installed 10.10 and reformatted / but not /home, so I'm sure it is something in my home dir.
<Sysi> you could remove entire ~/.config/
<n2diy> Sysi, yea, why not!?
<estupendo1> Hi
<estupendo1> I've got a problem with my dvd-rw drive, where can i find some help?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<n2diy> Sysi, it worked!
<estupendo1> My dvd recorder doesn't load any disks nor cd's or dvd's, this happens after an hour or so, when I first boot, it does work. what packages manage that?
<estupendo1> I first experienced problems with blank dvd's wich wouldn't be recognized by burning tools
<charlie-tca> what version of xubuntu?
<estupendo1> 10.04
<estupendo1> 64 bits
<n2diy> ok, now my test box rebooted in the middle of doing updates, after a fresh install. now it freezes at the log in screen, and won't respond to the keyboard or mouse. Booting into recovery mode freezes too, am I screwed, and have to re-install?
<charlie-tca> when it freezes, does the numlock and caps-lock lights work?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, first thing I try when I suspect a lock up, nope. I do have an Alt CD, I'm running that now in Fix mode.
<charlie-tca> yeah, sounds bad to me
<charlie-tca> I did have one though, lost power in the middle of updating. I started it and killed it with the power switch about 20 times before it finally let me get to a TTY and run updates again
<n2diy> charlie-tca, The alt disk didn't work. If I re-install and don't format anything, do you think that would work?
<charlie-tca> It will not allow a reinstall without formatting or at least erasing /
<charlie-tca> I say try it
<charlie-tca> What can it hurt?
<charlie-tca> This was a fresh install, right?
<charlie-tca> You might be able to try using the live cd, mount / and run updates on the hard drive
<n2diy> charlie-tca, Yes, on my test box. Good idea, I'm there now. How do I disable xscreensaver from the cli, besides killall xscreensaver? I've narrowed that down to the cause of reboots, but I can't disable it, because that causes a reboot trying to get to the settings!
<charlie-tca> that's all you can do is killall
<n2diy> charlie-tca, Could I put that in an autostart file, or, shudder, write a script to do it at boot?
<Unit193> xscreensaver-command -exit
<charlie-tca> will it need to be done after updating?
<charlie-tca> It is already in autostart, so, maybe remove it from the startup file?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, Good question, I don't know yet!
<charlie-tca> If you get it to complete the updates, it might be fine
<n2diy> charlie-tca, Ok, I'm live! I'm thinking I should run synaptic, and fix broken packages, as that is what I was doing when it rebooted?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I only do it from a terminal
<n2diy> charlie-tca, apt-get ???
<charlie-tca> mount the partition, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> if it fails, sudo apt-get --configure -a
<charlie-tca> I never tried from synaptic to fix things
<n2diy> charlie-tca, sudo mount /dev/sda1?
<charlie-tca> you have to create the mount point...
<charlie-tca> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<charlie-tca> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<charlie-tca> cd /mnt/sda1
<charlie-tca> at least, that is how I do it
<charlie-tca> and if it still won't work, well, there is that reinstall
<n2diy> charlie-tca, ok mkdir /mnt/sda1 worked, but trying to mount it gives me 'not found in fstab and mtab errors?
<charlie-tca> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1       won't mount it?
<charlie-tca> Are you sure / is sda1?
<n2diy> charlie-tca, no they won't and yes I'm sure, I wrote down the partition table when I created it.
<charlie-tca> time to reinstall then
<Unit193> charlie-tca: Use a partition editor to show where it is?
<charlie-tca> can try, gparted should be there under System
<lighta> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<n2diy> waiting for Gparted now.
<lighta> what's archiver name again ?
<n2diy> ok, gparted shows the partitions, all is well, just as I set them, boot flag set, etc...
<lighta> maybe ark
<lighta> !ark
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lighta> ok nice=)
<charlie-tca> lighta: xarchiver
<n2diy> should gparted desplay mount points, i don't see those?
<charlie-tca> n2diy: weird
<charlie-tca> no, it won't have mount points, that's why we created on in /mnt/sda1
<n2diy> ok, I'm reinstalling then, we tried.
<charlie-tca> sorry
<n2diy> hey, that's why it is a test box, and not my A box.
<n2diy> this is fun!
 * charlie-tca nods
<charlie-tca> okay, time to go away now. Good luck
<lighta> having error trying create archive with xarch, i'll try ark
<chrisg2x> hi everybody !!!
<chrisg2x> hello knome !
<chrisg2x> zzzzzzzz
<chrisg2x> wazuuuup
<mark76> Wagwan?
<chrisg2x> LOL
<chrisg2x> wagazugu ?
<chrisg2x> are you good in scripting in linux my friend ?
<mark76> Nopw
<mark76> Nope
<chrisg2x> ok
<chrisg2x> you're nevertheless welcome mark76
<chrisg2x> ^^
<chrisg2x> hey a little funny survey ?
<chrisg2x> where are you all ?
<chrisg2x> me France/Lyon
<mark76> Leicester
<mark76> Home of the mighty Foxes and Tigers :D
<Graet|> perth western australia
<chrisg2x> cool men or women !
<chrisg2x> leicester tigers is rugby but foxes ?
<Graet|> asl? lol
<chrisg2x> Graet :)
<chrisg2x> 27 / male / France ^^
<Graet|> lool
<Graet|> 48 m au :P
<chrisg2x> ?
<chrisg2x> lol
<chrisg2x> you're the father
<Graet|> well u asked where we were frmo, then gender, so ... lol
<chrisg2x> the ancient of the tchat
<chrisg2x> respect ;à
<chrisg2x> :)
<Graet|> ty lol
<mark76> Foxes is the nickname for Leicester City FC
<chrisg2x> ok
<mark76> You've heard of the Tigers, eh? :D
<chrisg2x> no Lol
<mark76> :(
<chrisg2x> I'm from Ivory Coast, and I don't care about football but playing
<chrisg2x> lol
<mark76> Oh right
<mark76> How do you come to be in Perth?
<chrisg2x> ohhhh It's a long story mannn (LOL
<chrisg2x> ;-)
<mark76> Do you speak French?
<chrisg2x> the ancient is demanding
<chrisg2x> c'est ma langue maternelle je la parle plutôt très bien
<mark76> Nice :D
<chrisg2x> yeah
<mark76> I can't get my head around other languages
<chrisg2x> lol
<chrisg2x> I'm learning arab two but It's long
<mark76> I've tried to learn French, but it's hard to remember all the words
<bragr> Is it just me or does xubuntu take longer to install than ubuntu?
<mark76> Shouldn't do
<chrisg2x> I know french english spanish but arab language is the most beautiful & logical l've seen
<mark76> What are you installing it on?
<bragr> asus 1215n
<mark76> You're a polyglot, chris
<bragr> also had ubuntu installed on it
<chrisg2x> lol
<mark76> Okay, that is weird
<bragr> seems to take xubuntu longer
<chrisg2x> polysilly
<chrisg2x> lol
<mark76> A polyglot is someone who can speak/understand multiple languages
<chrisg2x> bragr you should timing cause things are often psychological
<chrisg2x> should do timing*
<bragr> i don't think 1.25 hours is psychological
<chrisg2x> LOL
<chrisg2x> ok
<chrisg2x> you tried with ubuntu ?
<mark76> Maybe you're internet connection has slowed to a crawl
<mark76> your
<mark76> Drat
<bragr> yeah, had ubuntu installed on it for 6months
<bragr> runs fine once installed
<chrisg2x> ok try the actual ubuntu to compare cause they are very similar though
<mark76> He's gone
<chrisg2x> bad boy lol
<feyd> I desperately need some help with sessions and startup
<mark76> Mmmm... Sessions and startup
<chrisg2x> lol
<chrisg2x> how do you know
<feyd> it boots to a terminal login, but it worked fine last night, didn't do too many things today
<feyd> i had a custom .xinit + .xsession in my home folder, though I never told GDM to use it, also I recompiled NVIDIA drivers earlier as well
<mark76> You mean you can't boot into a Xubuntu session?
<feyd> it's weird, it boots to a tty login type thing, GDM is started but doesnt show. If I recompile my NVIDIA drivers and restart GDM, it works as normal
<estupendo> Hello, my dvd-rw drive no longer recognizes blank dvds, only blank cd's, also xubuntu doesn't automount audio cd's just data any hint about this would be appreciated
<chrisg2x> hey fed I'm doing the same sort of things lol
<chrisg2x> hi
<feyd> estupendo: did you play with your auto-run / open settings?
<feyd> chrisg2x: any ideas as to why it'
<feyd> chrisg2x: s booting like this? I'm assuming it's related to updated drivers, but I just redid my xorg through nvidia's config thingy
<feyd> chrisg2x: and my GDM hasn't changed to use my user-created xsession, so that shouldn't be affecting it - i deleted it to be sure and nothing changed
<feyd> mark76: should I be looking at drivers, xorg, gdm, or my user sessions if you had to take a guess?
<estupendo> estupendo: yes, i've set burn a cd or dvd when a blank disc is inserted to open xfburn
<mark76> SOmetimes .Xsession is the problem
<mark76> Try deleting it
<feyd> mark76: did that, also I'm going to give opening GDM at login a start instead of logging in automatically, long shot but would rather rule it out
<mark76> K
<feyd> mark76: I find it absolutely bizarre that compiling nvidia drivers before restarting gdm fixes it though, that just loses me
<mark76> I don't use Nvidia drivers
<mark76> They keep giving me the wrong resolution
<feyd> mark76: I'd use nouveau if i didn't get crazy artifacting randomly on my windows, and that would probably save me headaches
<feyd> mark76: maybe I'll try ripping out all the drivers and installing from the repos again
<feyd> mark76: thanks for helping me think
<mark76> No problem
<feyd> mark76: actually, while I have someone to talk to here, is it possible to display any folder on the desktop, or is that locked in?
<feyd> right now any files in my home folder show up on there, but im wondering if i can change that
<mark76> I've never tried it
<mark76> But I should think so
<feyd> any idea where to look?
<mark76> What do you mean when you say that files in your home folder show up on your desktop?
<feyd> any files that aren't hidden in my home folder appear on my desktop, just like it sounds
<feyd> i deleted my desktop folder by accident and it did that by default
<feyd> im kind of retarded
<mark76> Odd
<mark76> You could just make a new Desktop folder
<feyd> I did that
<feyd> i'll figure that out later, first things first
<feyd> i may come back with a fiery vengeance, be ready
<feyd> thanks again
<mark76> I'll be in bed soon
<mark76> It's getting late here
<feyd> all good, I appreciated your input
<mark76> YW
<estupendo> thanks
#xubuntu 2011-02-18
<metroid1> is there a graphical way to edit menus?
<metroid1> i tried alacarte but it had no idea what it was doing outside of gnome
<n2diy> ok, I have a fresh virgin install of 10.10 on my test box. Now I want to set it up like this box, so how do I get my synaptic marks over to it? I can ping the box, but grsync and gftp are refused connections, along with ssh attempts?
<residentgrey> how do you do that 'synaptic marks' stuff?
<n2diy> residentgrey, from the synaptic menu /file/save marks
<residentgrey> oh and you can load it onto another box and have all your goodies?
<residentgrey> hmmm, i can set up a script to save it automatically right?
<n2diy> residentgrey, yes, it is a plain text file, the only hassle is, you can't add to it, so I end up with multible files, and cut and paste them together.
<n2diy> with a text editor
<residentgrey> that can be done by opening a new one, globbing all that gunk into that file right?
<residentgrey> by script?
<n2diy> residentgrey, I suppose, I just cut and paste with mousepad.
<residentgrey> ohok
<residentgrey> i am a n00b so thought to ask
<n2diy> ah, we're all noobs in one way or another.
<n2diy> ok, I have a fresh virgin install of 10.10 on my test box. Now I want to set it up like this box, so how do I get my synaptic marks over to it? I can ping the box, but grsync and gftp are refused connections, along with my ssh attempts?
<ball> Is there something I can run to make sure any old packages or libraries are cleared out that are no longer needed?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ball> Unit193: Thanks
<Unit193> Uninstalling old ones?
 * ball nods
<ball> I'm running from a 4G flash drive, so I try to keep things minimal
<Unit193> Then yep! (I also use apt-get autoclean)
<ball> I love how fast Xubuntu is.
<ball> I've taken to using it at work for some jobs, though that's controvertial.
<Unit193> Use a XP theme and people don't notice ;)
<ball> :-)
<Unit193> How much faster would you say Xubuntu is then Ubuntu?
<ball> Difficult to say without extensive testing.  On many of the machines I work on it *feels* about twice as fast.
<Unit193> Sweet! (I was under the impression it wasn't all that much faster :\ )
<Unit193> ball: what other light distros have you tried?
<ball> Of Linux? I'm not sure. I think I tried a Linux that used OpenBox once, but it had an issue that prevented me using it.
<ball> Forget now what it was called.
<ball> Over the years I've used SLES (I think, installed from 5.25" floppies), Slackware, Yellow Dog Linux (on a PowerPC iBook) and Ubuntu.
<ball> ...and Xubuntu of course.
<Unit193> My biggest question is Xubuntu vs Lubuntu :)
<Unit193> I have an old PPC I would *love* to get linux/Xubuntu on!
<ball> I've never heard of Lubuntu
<Unit193> L = LXDE
<ball> I've never heard of LXDE
<ball> Googling for it now.
<ball> Is there a PowerPC port of Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Yeah, community only
<ball> How do I go about downloading that?
<Unit193> I lost the link... can only find lucid
<ball> I have a beige G3 here somewhere and I met someone with an old iBook recently too.
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<Unit193> ball: If you ever get Xubuntu (or linux) on them old G3s, tell me will ya?
<ball> Unit193: I'll let you know how I get on.
<lighta> from using both I prefer xubuntu !
<lighta> but lxfe not so bad
<lighta> mixed up both sound the best for me !
<lighta> my lubuntu just didn't have many tool from the start wich annoying, no openoffice, no subversion, no gimp, no usb creator, ...
<Unit193> OpenOffice is very heavy! gimp is kinda heavy too
<lighta> in other side desktop not so bad and LXTerm nice, onglet tool very usefull
<lighta> yeah
<lighta> but needed both
<Unit193> I have Lubuntu on an old 500MHz 512Ram computer, just forget about FF, OO.o and even chromium is rather slow
<lighta> what's FF ? flash ?
<Graet|> FireFox usually
<lighta> ah ok
<lighta> I found Chromium ok for the moment
<lighta> are you using w3m then ?
<Unit193> Midori
<Unit193> it's slow on that computer, but it works
<lighta> ok, never tryed this on yet
<Unit193> Anyone know why there don't seem to be any 10.10 PPC versions?
<ubuntu_> anybody on? other then bots?
<Unit193> No
<ubuntu_> help with xubuntu install?
<Unit193> I'm not sure if I can... but ask?
<ubuntu_> Im hung up at "who are you" wont let me go further forward isgreyedout
<ubuntu_> sorry  spacebar is shit on this keyboard
<bazhang> try all small case
<ubuntu_> for computer name or?
<bazhang> all names
<ubuntu_> I have green dots beside everything...?
<ubuntu_> Ill try thanks
<ubuntu_> bazhang
<ubuntu_> thank you was in username no caps could be used
<Unit193> username has to be lower
<ubuntu_> thank you
<ubuntu_> I see that now and should have remembered that
<ubuntu_> can you explain why in simple terms?
<bazhang> well known bug
<ubuntu_> ah
<Unit193> bazhang: Real name or username?
<ubuntu_> just simply a bug thats it?
<ubuntu_> only on username real name and computer name were allowed
<ubuntu_> only onusername.
<ubuntu_> thank god this keyboard is temp.
<ubuntu_> anyone else using xubuntu 10.10 i386 ?
<xubuntu501> hi all
<knome> ...hello
<lighta> hi
<xubuntu980> Oi
<radikaalz> hello good folks
<Unit193> hello radikaalz!
<radikaalz> im new to xubuntu... so i will be hard for me. :D
<radikaalz> is there anyone willing help me to connect to wi-fi. Now im using 3g modem
<Unit193> I'm SSHing into screen right now, so I can't help...
<radikaalz> k
<radikaalz> ok, i have few questions
<Unit193> Wait for the others or look at the docs/wiki
<radikaalz> there is no such thing in xubuntu which detects wireless router automaticly
<radikaalz> i need to add my router manually, right?
<Unit193> There is, look at the top bar toward the right
<knome> radikaalz, nm-applet, but that expects your wireless device must have been detected
<radikaalz> yes, there is network manager.. i tried to find something so i can connect. At least i have router SSID and key
<radikaalz> but must i add which encryption i have too, or xubuntu detect it?
<knome> you have to know the encryption as well, yes
<radikaalz> oh
<knome> there isn't many choices though
<knome> most probably wep or wpa2 personal
<radikaalz> ok, lets say its wep
<knome> radikaalz, can you see any wireless networks in network manager?
<radikaalz> i cant connect to router if he's not detected me
<radikaalz> no
<knome> are you sure your wireless card is recognised?
<radikaalz> yes.. cuz i had wireless with backtrack
<radikaalz> on an open router
<knome> but you're running xubuntu now?
<radikaalz> yeah
<radikaalz> ehh.. so i just need specific driver?
<knome> i'm not sure if backtrack and xubuntu are completely similar in terms of wireless recognition
<knome> what does 'iwconfig' say in terminal?
<radikaalz> no wireless extensions
<radikaalz> oh, i can't even basic linux bash commands. :/
<radikaalz> is there some way how to determine my wireless card?
<radikaalz> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 I forgot my wireless cards PCI-ID
<radikaalz> anyone?
<knome> lspci -vnn ?
<radikaalz> yeah
<knome> should tell you the pci-id...
<radikaalz> i found: mine PCI-ID is [14e4:4727]
<knome> says not supported
<radikaalz> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<radikaalz> oh thanks. I'll try, will be back soon :D
<Sysi> broadcom is one of the issues i still have about getting macbook air :/
<Sysi> i can use restricted nvidia driver and patch kernel for trackpad but i'd want my wifi to be actually trustworthy
<radikaalz> oh.. i get tired. There nothing happening after i copy command: git clone git://git.ke.. bla bla bla
<radikaalz> it will take a weekend for me to set up wireless :D
<Xavier__> hi
<knome> hellp
<Xavier__> need a bit of help if someone doesnt mind :1)
<Xavier__> I've installed xbuntu and everything is fine, get to boot and then the flashing cursor and then it says no signal...
<Xavier__> im using onboard graphics chip and it works obviously until the driver i expect is loaded then it goes to no signal
<Xavier__> new to liux really so I tried some boot options by loading the install dvd and adding some boot options but im not sure if their the same as os x!  how do you boot safe mode>
<Xavier__> I tried  -S -x -v  but that didnt seem to work
<Xavier__> hi
#xubuntu 2011-02-19
<knome> kracker[BDC], hey. have you ever thought of adding some "sleep" time before you let your client join the channels? now it looks like you join, part and join again very quickly. if you need a hand in accomplishing that, feel free to PM me.
<kracker[BDC]> k
<kracker[BDC]> I just get disonnected sometimes :P
<knome> yeah, but this happens when you *connect* :)
<kracker[BDC]> :P
<knome> you join with your host, then part, then join with the cloak
<knome> that's something which happens when you join channels before getting the cloak
<kracker[BDC]> ah I see
<hookworm24> Hello. I have no sound in xubuntu and am looking for some advice. It was working for a long time until yesterday. When i restart, the mixer mutes all channels, i can un-mute them but still no sound. Where should i look first?
<knome> hookworm24, did you look at pulse audio mixer? pavucontrol is one of them.
<hookworm24> I never use pulseaudio but will check it. this machine really only uses firefox and pidgin.
<knome> did you update something yesterday?
<hookworm24> no. not for awhile
<knome> okay, weird then. this shouldn't happen unless something changes.
<hookworm24> it is very odd. just out of the blue.
<knome> well, it really shouldn't happen even if something changes, but without anything changing, it definitely shouldn't happen.
<hookworm24> the mixer mutes everything each time the computer is booted.
<hookworm24> right..
<knome> i've heard that happen several times, but don't know how to fix it since i haven't had it.
<hookworm24> when you hover over the mixer icon. it says ac97-spsa: 0%
<hookworm24> something must be muted...
<knome> yup :)
<hookworm24> all fixed. a channel named 'PCM' was muted and killed all my sound.
<knome> :)
<hookworm24> thanks for the help dude
<knome> no problem
<metroid1> can someone help me to decipher this:
<metroid1>  For example:
<metroid1> # sensor /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal (0, 0, 10)
<metroid1> # will add a fixed value of 10 °C the 3rd value read from that file. Check out
<metroid1> # http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Thermal_Sensors to find out how much you may
<metroid1> # want to add to certain temperatures.
<metroid1> #  Syntax:
<metroid1> #  (LEVEL, LOW, HIGH)
<metroid1> #  LEVEL is the fan level to use (0-7 with thinkpad_acpi)
<metroid1> #  LOW is the temperature at which to step down to the previous level
<metroid1> #  HIGH is the temperature at which to step up to the next level
<metroid1> #  All numbers are integers.
<metroid1> #
<metroid1> # I use this on my T61p:
<metroid1> ooh, sorry i should have used pastebin. sorry.
<metroid1> ok, this is what i need help deciphering: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569003/
<metroid1> it is the settings for my fan (thinkfan) i have the script running but it isn't keeping my computer cooler
<metroid1> i know that i have to change the settings but i have no idea how or to what.
<metroid1> i did find to files that seem pertinent: one labelled fan and the other thermal (as in the pastebin)
<metroid1> the example in pastebin gives a series of numbers that i should include in the file(s) but i don't really know if i should delete what is in there already or...
<metroid1> any help figuring out what to do would be greatly appreciated.
<metroid1> has anyone else had issues with their computer overheating?
<metroid1> here is what is in my /thermal and /fan
<metroid1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569006/
<^Phantom2^> Hello, Mr. 192mb ram here again
<^Phantom2^> If the xubuntu liveCD won't quite boot on this machine
<^Phantom2^> what are the chances that the installed OS would boot and run okay on it?
<ball> hello Phantom2
<^Phantom2^> hullo, ball :D
<ball> Phantom2: sounds more like a NetBSD machine or an X terminal than a workstation, that.
<^Phantom2^> Oh?
<Graet|> my sons laptop is very low spec, tried several distributions but ijn the end had to use an older debian build to get the thing to install/run ok
<Graet|> no usb boot, so burnt like 10cds trying different thing :/
<^Phantom2^> I have also considered dang small linux
<ball> ^Phantom2^: Let's look at this from the other side.  What are you trying to achieve?
<Graet|> old debian started being problematic with new flash, so i gave up and installed xp :(
<^Phantom2^> ball: A lesser demanding OS for this resource-strained laptop.
<ball> ^Phantom2^: NetBSD would probably work, but then are you hoping to run the X clients actually on that box?
<^Phantom2^> ball, not necessarily
<^Phantom2^> just simple tasks such as internet browsing
<^Phantom2^> for when i visit my computer geeky friends
<ball> If they're computer geeks could they not run a desktop on their Linux host and have you connect to that using X or VNC or something?
<ball> ...or just host the X clients?
<n2diy_> how can I change the backround of my panels?
<n2diy_> my back up box and printer are downstairs, the printer has an SD card in it that I want a file off of, can I ftp to it? Using gftp I've looked for the printer under /mnt, /mount, and /dev, but I can't find it?
<Sysi> by
<Sysi> whops
<Sysi> what kinda connections you have software for in that backup-box?
<Sysi> ftp isn't there by default, and afaik ssh would be easier anyway
<N-S[X1]> How can I find out why my system is "freezing" with some disk access, if I can't see anything in my logs? Can I up the level of logging to get more information?
<N-S[X1]> When it happens, I get a constant light from the disk access LED and the system grinds to an almost complete halt.
<N-S[X1]> It goes on like that for a randomly long time and then starts to blink again and everything is back to "normal".
<Sysi> you could pastebin what "dmesg" in terminal prints and maybe "cat /var/log/syslog"
<Sysi> paste.ubuntu.com in good pastebin
<Sysi> s/in/is
<N-S[X1]> ok
<N-S[X1]> It's getting more and more frequent, so I'd like to know how/what to fix.
<N-S[X1]> Sysi: https://pastee.org/6ch2d I excluded a thousand lines of repeated info (only ipnumbers differed).
<N-S[X1]> syslog is almost empty https://pastee.org/75wmz
<Sysi> last two lines look important, but i can't guess what's actually wrong, you could try googling with them
<mark76> Morning
<burli> hi
<raheel> need help to set max pages per JOB while printing to avoid accidental printing of huge amount of pages is it even possible
<raheel> any help in setting the max pages per JOB
<Sysi> that's cups problem
<raheel> i know but i am now tired of searching and googling and chatting and searching...... please help just let me know that it is not possible so that i can take some rest
<raheel> hasnt anyone setup a print server before???
<Sysi> ..on ubuntu server propably is
<burli> when will the new gmusicbrower come to Xubuntu?
<fpsdf> Hi! Could anyone help me on making a USB installer on a Mac OS for use in a PC?
<fpsdf> please? i guess i must make a FAT (dos) disk, right?
<fpsdf> thanks!
<surreal7z> hej guys :p
<Unit193> heya surreal7z
<surreal7z> anyway.... lets get to the point... is there anyway to maximize windows over panels in xubuntu?... without autohiding them?
<surreal7z> o_O
<surreal7z> i tried some stuff... but it didn't work :p
<charlie-tca> Might be able to use full screen, to keep the panels behind the windows.
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, no
<surreal7z> how to use full screen?
<charlie-tca> F11
<surreal7z> okej... but it's just browser... but... at least something
<TheSheep> surreal7z: works with terminal too
<surreal7z> nice :p
<surreal7z> okej... i found this... but it seems to be for gnome?... cos, I can't find panel option while trying this
<surreal7z> I can give you a small trick to achieve what you want, it's not really elegant but it should works :
<surreal7z> Set your panel to Autohide
<surreal7z> Run gconf-editor
<surreal7z> Go to '/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/hide_delay' (should be this one)
<surreal7z> Set the value 'hide delay' to a very big number (it's in ms so ... 10000000)
<surreal7z> Explanation : With the Autohide feature, your application windows will expand to the edge of the screen, the 'so big' delay will let your panel visible
<surreal7z> well.. i will auto hide them... no big deal...  anyway, great irc channel,  i will be idle here a lot :D
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please I am using Kubuntu 10.10. how to compress a file and protect it with a password?
<TornadoXubuntu> which tool shall i use?
<TheSheep> surreal7z: you can also set the panels to 'freely moveable'
<Unit193> TornadoXubuntu: You may want to try in #kubuntu
<TheSheep> surreal7z: then the windows will cover them too
<Unit193> TornadoXubuntu: You may get that option if you right click
<surreal7z> great, thx!
<aladoinsa> can someone give me a tip of a good gui in which i can find and mount my windows vista shares in xfce?
<aladoinsa> i tried xsmbrowser, pyNeighbourhood and komba2 but i cant get them to find my shares..
<Unit193> I gave up with GUI and went with smbclient
<stewyc> hi everyone
<stewyc> anyone here for help?
<Sysi> pop a question and see if somebody knows
<stewyc> ok thanks. trying to install xubuntu 10.10 from windows. after selecting to boot it, it starts to install... gets stuck at "ready when you are" ive checked username is lowercase during win install part.
<bazhang> wubi?
<Sysi> wubi can cause weird problems
<bazhang> md5 the iso
<stewyc> wubi yes the app in root of cd
<bazhang> !md5 | stewyc
<ubottu> stewyc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stewyc> MD5 check sums are the same
<stewyc> booting up from live cd resulting in blank screen
<stewyc> laptop has 256mb ram
<bazhang> that might be an issue
<stewyc> should i try 10.04?
<bazhang> no, I mean the sparse ram
<stewyc> xp runs like a slug so searched for faster alternative and came across xubuntu which said would run with no problems on 256mb
<bazhang> well, it may run; but fast is really stretching it
<stewyc> could burning the ISO to a dvd instead of cd cause problems... unfortunetly i searched all over and only found one blank dvd lol
<bazhang> doubtful
<stewyc> could i md5 the burnt dvd?
<stewyc> i think i will try once more... copy the downloaded iso to my pen drive, copy to laptop, then extract
<bazhang> stewyc, extract? how
<stewyc> winrar
<bazhang> dont extract
<bazhang> just use the iso directly with wubi
<stewyc> but i would need to burn it and have no spare media to burn too :(
<bazhang> thought wubi could just use the iso
<stewyc> or is wubi available as a standalone app for windows?\
<charlie-tca> If you don't burn the image itself, it will fail to work, wubi or any other install
<bazhang> stewyc, not interested in a real install? a usb could do that
<stewyc> tried usb booting, but same result as booting from live cd... blank screen... no hd activity
<stewyc> downloaded the wubi from offical site, but it started to download ubuntu and not xubuntu :(
<charlie-tca> the cd images should have wubi as an option, if you have windows. However, extacting the cd will cause it to fail. You have to burn the image itself, without extracting it
<Unit193> or you may be able to mount it
<stewyc> ive just got an even bigger problem
<stewyc> had lappy on arm of chair... went to go to the toilet, lost balance and laptop fell on floor... now cant shut screen down lol
<stewyc> but on the plus side live cd now given me installation menu!!!
<stewyc> hmmm now i have a dilema... get rid of win xp or dual boot
<stewyc> bang and xp has gone!
<stewyc> that knock done the trick i think lmao
<stewyc> thanks to everyone who responded
#xubuntu 2011-02-20
<stewyc> installation is complete!!!! woohooo
<stewyc> win xp is dead long live xubuntu
<stewyc> ok now i have xubuntu installed i still need to install drivers for a realtek usb wifi dongle
<lighta> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<aladoinsa> can anyone tell me why i can write to this disk, from fstab: UUID=234e7c21-a19c-4e78-8c48-e79ae0d4d39b /media/100gb    ext4    rw,user          0       1
<charlie-tca> aladoinsa: because of the rw, user gives any user read-write access to the partition
<lighta> !vdso
<lighta> =(
<lighta> well yeah remove w option if you don't want user to be able to write there
<aladoinsa> charlie-tca: sorry, i meant can't, why i can't write to it
<lighta> are you the good user ?
<aladoinsa> lighta,  what do you mean with "good"?
<aladoinsa> i though all users could write to it with the "user" option
<aladoinsa> *thought
<charlie-tca> Might need to belong to the "user" group
<charlie-tca> and if it is usb, the "usb" group, too
<lighta> isn't a easier way if he put default ? to deal with this ?
<aladoinsa> yes i had it at default first, then when i couldnt write to it i changed it to rw,user, but that didnt help obviously
<lighta> hmm ok so do like charlie-tca said add yourself into those group
<aladoinsa> as far as i know there is no "user" group, the two options are "nouser" which means only for root, and "user" which means all other users
<charlie-tca> go to Applications -> System -> Users and Groups, manage groups, towards the bottom is "users"
<aladoinsa> yes i know, but i dont understand why i have to be a member of that group, this has never happened to me before
<charlie-tca> or give us more information about that drive... Is it an external drive, is it a windows owned drive? What is the file system?
<aladoinsa> but i'll give it a go then
<aladoinsa> its just a second partition of my drive
<lighta> to know your group
<lighta> cat /etc/group | awk -F: '{print $1" ---> "$4}'
<charlie-tca> maybe it doesn't like the mount point - /media/100gb is owned by root. Did you try accessing it with sudo?
<charlie-tca> Unless you change owner to yourself, root owns all the rights to that partition
<charlie-tca> I missed that earlier
<charlie-tca> sorry for not reading it right
<aladoinsa> yes maybe thats it, but i have always mounted my drives there, and as far as i remeber i never had this problem
<lighta> try ls -l
<lighta> you see wich own the file
<charlie-tca> might have been a security leak that got fixed, too.
<charlie-tca> Does the user ID of the files in the partition match the current user ID? that will also cause you to not be able to access them now.
 * charlie-tca got burned by that once a while ago.
<aladoinsa> charlie-tca, now i mounted it in my home folder, still couldnt write to it. then i exchanged rw,user for "deafaults" and still no luck...this is very strange
<charlie-tca> did you do     ls -l to see who owns the files?
<aladoinsa> But yes, i can access it as root
<charlie-tca> so user ID of the files is different than current user ID.
<aladoinsa> yes, root is the owner
<aladoinsa> which i do not get..
<charlie-tca> then it is correct and you, as the user, can not access them
<aladoinsa> yes, but doesnt the "user" option in fstab give me those rights?
<charlie-tca> You have two choices, use sudo, or chown the files to yourself
<charlie-tca> not for files owned by root. You can not access the files in /etc either as a user, because root owns them.
<aladoinsa> i dont have any files on it, and i of course do not want to sudo every time i want to write to it
<charlie-tca> A user is only allowed access to files owned by the user or to files with 777
<aladoinsa> im sure there must be a way to give me the rights to write to it
<charlie-tca> which is wide open to anyone for read write execute
<aladoinsa> i think im missing something in fstab
<aladoinsa> anyone else want to weigh in on this one?
<aladoinsa> charlie-tca, ok i solved it with an ugly hack, i changed the owner of the mointpoint to my own group
<aladoinsa> but im sure there must be another way
<swapicrash> what is the terminal command to adjust swapiness?
<XubuntuNoob> does anybody know what to install to get the Places->connect to server option?
<Sysi> 11.04 alpha. If you need to mount remote filesystems, use gigolo
<XubuntuNoob> is that install by default?
<XubuntuNoob> installed
<XubuntuNoob> k, found it
<XubuntuNoob> why does the 10.10 manual say about the connect feature if it is only in (x)ubuntu 11+?
<Sysi> hum, i've never read manual or saw that kinda option, where is it mentioned?
<XubuntuNoob> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/connecttoserver-windowsshare.html
<XubuntuNoob> :-)
<XubuntuNoob> i always try to look in the manual first
<Sysi> ubuntu and xubuntu have different places-thing
<XubuntuNoob> but here its not correct it seems
<XubuntuNoob> a
<XubuntuNoob> h
<XubuntuNoob> ok
<XubuntuNoob> thanks for the tip
<XubuntuNoob> btw, the gigollo things seems to work
<XubuntuNoob> I already tried yesterday all day to get samba/cifs working but this is it
<XubuntuNoob> so now I can get to my mp3s, now its just a matter of getting sound out of my computer :-)
<balsaq> good morning technicians
<xubuntu694> neat.  i'm installing xubuntu, and the installer gave an option to chat while it loads.  that's really cool!
<mikubuntu> help!! trying to install mypaint from the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MyPaint , but i think there must be something missing after the instruction for line 4 -- would someone be able to have a look for me?  it gets to a point where the prompt reads: mikubuntu@mikubuntu-laptop:~/mypaint-0.7.1$   and i don't know what to do next.
<knome> mikubuntu, are you running 9.04?
<psycho_oreos> he asked the exact same question in #ubuntu
<knome> and got help?
<psycho_oreos> yup
<knome> okay
<knome> mikubuntu, please do not cross-post questions
<psycho_oreos> minimec from #ubuntu is helping from what I can see
<mikubuntu> sorry guys
<lithpr> hi, i just installed xfce 4.8- does anyone know how to configure the "launcher bar" style panel that is installed by default at the bottom of the screen?
<Sysi> like any panel
<seanlaptop> hi all anyone wanna gimme a lil help? lol
<knome> !ask | seanlaptop
<ubottu> seanlaptop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seanlaptop> sorry.. anyone have issues with the seagate Expansion 500 gig drives being recognized by your computer under Xubuntu?
<Sysi> is it formatted?
<knome> err
<rethus> how can i reset all te Desktop-settings back to default?
<surreal7z> hey guys.. how to upgrade xubuntu 10.10 to xubuntu 11.04 alpha 2... because I want xfce 4.8 because it is able to use Menu Editors, thx!
<Sysi> update-manager -d
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, update-manger -d
<Sysi> remember it's still alpha
<TheSheep> menu editors are for the weak
<charlie-tca> be aware that natty is still subject to breaking bad
 * charlie-tca feels like an echo today
<surreal7z> hmm... thx! :D   so, subject to breaking bad.... maybe I could give it a shot with editing menu myself
<surreal7z> so... the stuff I don't want to be displayed.. i will just put # before it? :p
<TheSheep> hidden=true
<surreal7z> thx my friend
<Sysi> i use aptitude to clean up my menus
<surreal7z> i'm getting there... i'm using NoDisplay=true  ... works great..
<lithpr> surreal7z, you can update to 4.8 w/o going to natty using  a ppa
<lithpr> if you want it, i'll look it up for you
<surreal7z> no problem... right now I fixed menu by hand and that was a reason I wanted 4.8.. so, fixed.. thx :)
<lithpr> https://launchpad.net/~koshi/+archive/xfce-4.8
<lithpr> okay, nm then :)
<surreal7z> but.. maybe you can help me with some other problem I am having... when using synaptic manager it's easy to install packages but when you install something more packages are being installed.. and when you want to remove one package, other packages that have been installed are not listed and then I don't know what packages were installed... to uninstall them
<surreal7z> if you know what I mean :p
<lithpr> surreal7z, first response: that's the biggest benefit of using aptitude vs apt-get
<lithpr> apptitude*
<surreal7z> ok, thx :)
<Unit193> sudo apt-get autoremove <-- that would do the trick
<Sysi> not as well
<lithpr> Unit193, nice!
<Unit193> Sysi: How does aptitude do it better?
<Sysi> Unit193: it actually removes unneeded does, for my experience that actually doesn't
<Sysi> but i'm not exactly sure
<peter-l-n> hello everyone.
<Sysi> hi
<peter-l-n> I'm having a bit of a problem with my xubuntu installation, which i think is related to my eCryptfs home directory, but I'm not sure ... is this a proper place to ask for help for that?
<peter-l-n> (i've already spend awhile searching for similar-seeming problems on the forums, but i can't find anything that seems to exactly match what's happening)
<knome> yeah, this is a good place
<Unit193> Sysi: What's the command for that in aptitude? (I never use aptitude)
<peter-l-n> Basically it won't let me login. It's not a password problem, that gives a different error. It flashes black for a second, can't see wha tthe message is there, then returns to login screen. Same result with xfce login instead of xubuntu...
<peter-l-n> i then used the recovery console login option instead, and did sudo xfce-session, and that's what i'm logged into right now...
<peter-l-n> (been using this xubuntu install for a few weeks; before that was using ubuntu for 2 years or so; first time this happened)
<peter-l-n> I was thinking that maybe I have a problem with the encrypted home directory, since some ecryptfs-related errors show up in syslog, but i have no idea, really. =[
<TheSheep> peter-l-n: change the xfwm theme
<TheSheep> peter-l-n: xubuntu had a bug where one of the themes crashed it
<peter-l-n> oh. hrm. okay.
<peter-l-n> how do i switch my user's theme, from within this root session?
<Sysi> Unit193: there isn't, that's the point. Aptitude removes dependencies with package, autoremove removes dependencies marked unnneeded but afaik it doesn't work as well
<TheSheep> peter-l-n: you can edit /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml with a text editor
<peter-l-n> property 'theme' is empty - what's should i set it to?
<TheSheep> hmm... then that's not it, sorry
<peter-l-n> doh. hm.
<TheSheep> you might want to check /home/yourusername/.xsessionerrors to see what is wrong
<Unit193> Sysi: Thanks, I'll remember that...
<Sysi> Unit193: though i've never managed to use over 5GB for my system, not really big matter
<peter-l-n> ok there are a few there
<peter-l-n> might this be it? "xfce4-session: Unable to access file /home/pln/.ICEauthority: Input/output error"
<peter-l-n> that's the last one
<Sysi> you could try removing iceauthority file
<TheSheep> hmm... what are the permissions for your home directory?
<peter-l-n> looking through thunar, owner (pln) has r&w, group pln has none, others none
<peter-l-n> it's an encrypted home directory, which might be somehow related to this...
<TheSheep> try giving x to others and group
<peter-l-n> the .ICEauthority file is 0 bytes incidentally
<peter-l-n> which doesn't seem right, no?
<peter-l-n> okay. thanks - i'll try this ICEthing first, then the permissions...
<peter-l-n> yay! deleting the .ICEauthority file worked
<surreal7z> here guys... maybe this will be helpful for someone http://files.fosswire.com/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf   http://files.fosswire.com/2008/04/ubunturef.pdf
<peter-l-n> thanks guys
<peter-l-n> any idea why that file might have been created / how i can avoid it happening again?
<xubuntu772> does anyone know how to access files on a network attached storage device using xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !info gigolo | xubuntu772
<ubottu> xubuntu772: gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (maverick), package size 132 kB, installed size 836 kB
<xubuntu772> thanks
<surreal7z> this is insane, 5 programs running and google chrome... and only 35% of memory used.. sweeeeet ^^
<surreal7z> 1g ram
<lighta> =)
<surreal7z> when I close Rhythmbox it continues to play songs?
<charlie-tca> It should still be in the notification area
<surreal7z> found this.... thank you for your bug report but no, if you close the dialog while playing it goes to the sound indicator as a service and keep doing its work, you need to either stop the music and close it or use the quit menu entry
<charlie-tca> You have to close the icon in the panel
<surreal7z> yeah.. but no icon, weird
 * surreal7z is away: rolling a joint
<rotsky> How to change Ubuntu to Xubuntu without reinstalling?
<rotsky> How to replace Gnome with Xfce
<charlie-tca> !away > surreal7z
<ubottu> surreal7z, please see my private message
<rotsky> How to replace Gnome with Xfce on ubuntu
<charlie-tca> rotsky: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<rotsky> thx
<rotsky> Hi! I have installed xubuntu-desktop packages over ubuntu, but session of Xubuntu dont works, causing just showing me a logging screen. What should it be?
<charlie-tca> at the login screen, after selecting your user, you need to select the session at the bottom. Choose Xubuntu session
<rotsky> I told, that after selecting it kicks me back to login screen
<charlie-tca> You can login, but it just cycles back?
<charlie-tca> Try switching to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F2, login, and delete the .ICEauthority file then
<charlie-tca> use this             rm ~/home/USER_NAME/.ICEauthority
#xubuntu 2012-02-13
<pangolin> kick me you fools
<FeyMood> I'm trying to launch all 3 of my startup programs in different screen windows of the SAME screen session. Is there a way to do that?
<xubuntu161> hola como entro a la sala en español???
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu161
<ubottu> xubuntu161: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu161> gracias
<ktwo> hi, how can i quickly switch between two keyboard layouts in default xubuntu ? (also where to setup it?)
<laite> ktwo: you can set keyboard layouts in 'Settings Manager'->keyboard
<ktwo> okay, thanks, how can i quickly switch and why is therre no icon with the languages in the tray?
<laite> you can find xfce4-xkb-plugin in synaptic package manager, install it and you should be able to add it to your desktop panel (right click panel, add new items)
<laite> it's a bit strange it's not installed by default
<ktwo> okay, thanks ill try
<Kingsy> how do you go about setting a static ip address in ubuntu? I have read various different methods some say to edit 1 file.. others say more.. what is the actual accepted way of doing it?
<krasnozer> how do I disable the notifications bubbles ?
<P-J> Hi all. Just wondered if someone could help me. I'm experiencing a lot of horizontal tearing in XFCE when moving windows around and watching videos in VLC. I'm using the official nVidia drivers with twinview. The monitors are running at 60hz but I've read in places that it might be because Linux or XFCE is expecting them to be 50hz, or at least is running at 50hz. Does anyone have any advice
<P-J> on how to solve this? Cheers.
<P-J> The monitors themselves report that they're running at 60hz, so I can be sure of that at least.
<drc> Couple of quick questions: First, Has the Boot-> Open Thunar-> Wait 30 sec-1 min until Thunar shows up on the desktop problem been fixed?  Second, When I use the mute button on my laptop, things mute but when I unmute the "bubble" show unmute, but the panel icon does not (there is no sound either) (This started with the 11.04->11.10 upgrade, I "think it is pulseaudio related).  Has this been fixed?
<mongy> drc: not sure about the sound thing, have you set the mixer to use pulse and what channels ?  as for thunar, remove gvfs-backends
<drc> mongy: To be honest, I'm not using Xubuntu (now, anymore...because of these issues) I was thinking about trying Xubuntu again, but as I have only one machine (and hate dual boots), I was asking before I installed.
<drc> To answer the question, I'm not sure, stock install, no mods made to anything audio.
<drc> And I take the "remove gcfs-backends" to be a no?
<drc> ok...thanks...maybe I'll look at 12.04 when it comes out.
<mongy> drc, sorry had to pop out.
<braha> does anybody have any suggestions for adding resolution options for a netbook? the bottom of a lot of my windows get cut off because I c an not see the whole field at the resolution setting I have
<craigbass1976> I've got a script called launch-thunderbird that contains ssh -Y me@localhost thunderbird .  I used to (prior to a hard drive crapping out this weekend) have an icon that would launch this, pop up a GUI box asking for a password, and off I'd go.  Not so much any more.  I get a terminal popping up for a password instead.  If I uncheck "Run in Terminal" then the script doesn't work.
<craigbass1976> Anyone?
<baizon> yes?
<baizon> you need to enter a password
<Industrial_> Is it possible to make a PC multi boot and install linux from within a running windows install? I don't mean something embedded like WUBI though I guess that would be my last option.
<Industrial_> I'm on a netbook, do have internet, but no USB stick (and ofcourse no DVD drive)
<TheSheep> Industrial_: you can run linux in a virtual machine on windows
<craigbass1976> baizon, I want it to pop up in an x window though, not a terminal
<TheSheep> Industrial_: although doing that on a netbook wouldn't be too good
<Industrial_> TheSheep: netbooks are way too slow to pull a VM (eg VirtualBox) desktop
<Industrial_> yea
<TheSheep> maybe take a look at this page
<TheSheep> !install
<baizon> craigbass1976: now i think i understand
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: there is a package that makes ssh use gui popups for passwords
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: but I forgot how it was called
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, or...  I backed up my profile, but I don't know where panel settings are stored.
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: panel settings? why?
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: here it is: ssh-askpass-gnome
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, no, I mean where is it stored in /home/me/  I grabbed my home directory off the bunk drive before I swapped it out
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, but the askpass app works.  Thanks.  I think I'll comment the scripts this time...
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: you could also use ssh keys for auth, then you don't need any passwords
<craigbass1976> TheSheep, no, I want password.  This must have been how I was doing it before.
<dafox> hi all. Could anyone please tell me how to disable the screensaver lock on resume from suspend and hibernation?
<dafox> I've basically tried everything in the last post on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/871560 , but like that person nothing seems to work
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 871560 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "No way to disable screen locking after suspend in Gnome 3" [Low,Confirmed]
<dafox> aha, so there really is no way?
<mang0> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu 11.10 system. I installed xfce a few weeks back, and then yesterday decided to remove gnome/unity completely, which I did by copying the command listed on the url given by !purexfce. However, I can no longer access my system. When I boot up, I go past BIOS, past Grub, and then I see the xfce loading/splash screen for a sec, and then i just have a blank...
<mang0> ...screen. I'm wondering if by removing the gnome/unity stuff, I accidentally screwed up X11, or perhaps my graphics drivers? Wit a lot of fiddling, I can get into TTY; I had to choose "Old linux versions" in grub, and then recovery console for ubuntu with 2.x.x kernel, rather than my normal 3.x.x. What can I do? Please help, my computer is unusable.
<holstein> not sure... you can always just put it back to test.. i usually just install xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> mang0: if you press alt+ctrl+f1 when you see the loading screen, you should get a text terminal
<TheSheep> mang0: you need to check the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsessionerrors
<TheSheep> mang0: they will tell you what is wrong
<TheSheep> mang0: you can also try doing 'startxfce'
<mang0> holstein: Already done sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mang0> TheSheep: Like I said, i can get into TTy (which is what it's called when you do ctrl+alt+f1)
<TheSheep> mang0: look at the log files then
<TheSheep> mang0: you can do it with: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TheSheep> (press 'q' to quit)
<mang0> TheSheep: I'll have a look, ty. Brb, let me get back upstairs to my desktop, I'll be back ina mo
<mang0> TheSheep: It's empty?
<mang0> brb dinner
<holstein> i had xubuntu installed... installed lubuntu-desktop, then removed lubuntu-desktop... had the same black screen... i decided to just install lubuntu-desktop back and look into it later... and still havent
<mang0> :/
<TheSheep> mang0: how about the Xorg.1.log?
<mang0> TheSheep: Lemme check, 1s
<xubuntu291> thanks for your works !!!
<TheSheep> also check .2, .3 etc. if there are any
<mang0> Sure
<mang0> TheSheep: Aha! Xorg.2.log exists. What am I looking for?
<TheSheep> mang0: look for EEE
<TheSheep> or EE
<TheSheep> you can search in less with /
<TheSheep> just type /EE and press enter
<mang0> k, ty
<TheSheep> you jump to the next item with 'n'
<TheSheep> !hi | xubuntu241
<ubottu> xubuntu241: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mang0> TheSheep: EEE doesn't exist, all the EEs are in the words "scrEEn"
<TheSheep> :/
<mang0> :(
<TheSheep> mang0: perhaps it's the lightdm that fails to start
<TheSheep> what happens if you try to start xfce with startxfce4 ?
<mang0> Let me see...
<TheSheep> there is also lightdm log at /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<TheSheep> and two other files in that directory
<seryth> TheSheep: Hey, I'm mang0
<seryth> Running from irssi now, in TTY
<seryth> TheSheep: I rebooted, opened grub with SHIFT after BIOS, and then went to Old Linux Versions > Ubuntu linux with the old 2.x.x kernel, rather than the 3.x.x kernel. It sticks on starting lightdm, shall I try sudo apt-get install lightdm? Or do you want to see my newest err log, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log? I can pastebinit....
<seryth> TheSheep: ?
<seryth> :(
<TheSheep> seryth: try installing unity-greeter
<TheSheep> seryth: and lightdm-gtk-greeter
<TheSheep> seryth: sorry, was afk
<seryth> Np
<seryth> TheSheep: New updates: When I run "startxfce4" it tells me that the module nvidia_173_updates can't be found.
<seryth> TheSheep: And just tried to install them, it says they're already both installed and newest versions. Going to use --reinstall now
<TheSheep> seryth: I think that they are just installed for newer kernel
<seryth> Hm, I see
<seryth> TheSheep: I still think I should install the stuff for nvidia_173_updates....but how can I do that from terminal?
<TheSheep> seryth: better try just installing those greeters
<TheSheep> seryth: and booting with your newest kernel
<TheSheep> seryth: see if that fixes it
<TheSheep> seryth: one thing at a time
<seryth> TheSheep: Sure, fair enough. Okay, well I did sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity-greeter lightdm-gtk-greeter
<seryth> TheSheep: It's strange that it says they're already installed, is it not?
<TheSheep> seryth: I'm kinda shooting in the dark
<TheSheep> seryth: does the lightdm log in /var/.log say anything comprehensible?
<seryth> lemme se
<seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840924
<seryth> TheSheep: ^ that's my lightdm err log
<TheSheep> hmm, it says that X failed to start
<seryth> :/
<TheSheep> but you say there are no errors in the xorg log
<seryth> I said the xorg.0.log was empty, but xorg.1.log was not
<seryth> shall I upload it? What's it path? >.>
<TheSheep> do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<seryth> Yes
<TheSheep> seryth: can you move it out of the way and see if it works then?
<TheSheep> seryth: do 'mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old'
<seryth> sure
<seryth> TheSheep: Same error as before, missing nvidia kernel module...
<Seryth> silly capitals.
<TheSheep> strange, it shouldn't try the nvidia drivers without xorg.conf
<TheSheep> Seryth: what if you uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<TheSheep> Seryth: with apt-get remove 'nvidia-.*'
<Seryth> k
<Seryth> TheSheep: It's removing xubuntu desktop along with it O.o
<TheSheep> Seryth: that's just a meta package
<Seryth> TheSheep: Omg, you legend! It's working!
<TheSheep> Seryth: is it removing anything else?
<TheSheep> phew
<Seryth> It finished, and I ran "startxfce4"
<TheSheep> ok, now boot to your normal kernel
<Seryth> and now...aaahhhhh *deep happy sigh*
<TheSheep> and install the nvidia drivers back with system->drivers
<Seryth> man, irssi is actually nicer than xchat
<TheSheep> it is
<baizon> not!
<Seryth> Lol :P
<baizon> xchat is the best! :P
<Seryth> I have both, so meh :P
<baizon> i like xchat more
<TheSheep> baizon: thanks for constructive argumentation, now back to the matter at hand
<baizon> :D
<Seryth> TheSheep: So, you say boot back into the normal kernel, and re-install the drivers?
<TheSheep> Seryth: yeah
<Seryth> Right. Well, brb I suppose! Cross your fingers >.<
<Seryth> I'll be back ina sec.
<Seryth> I'm back
<Seryth> Interestingly, the kernel booted okay, but it seems like xfce didn't. I can access TTY and all that, but on the X server (Ctrl + Alt + F7) I just see black.
<Seryth> TheSheep: Shall I "startxfce" from another TTY?
<Seryth> XartaoX: :O wth are you here?! :D
<Seryth> <--- mang0
<TheSheep> Seryth: sure, try it
<Seryth> TheSheep: Hmm, I'm getting an error on "startx" telling me that x is already running, and the same for "startxfce4"
<Seryth> TheSheep: I could killall xfce, and try again?
<TheSheep> Seryth: try: sudo service lightdm stop
<Seryth> TheSheep: Okay, trying now
<Seryth> TheSheep: Done, now what?
<Seryth> TheSheep: Now when I switch to the X11 server (Ctrl + Alt + F7) I just see stuff saying that apache2 server is running, etc etc
<TheSheep> Seryth: now do startxfce4
<Seryth> Okay.
<Seryth> TheSheep: Aha! It works :)
<Seryth> TheSheep: But would I have to do taht every boot? :(
<xubuntu375> Hello
<xubuntu375> i'm installing right now xubuntu on my netbook
<xubuntu375> the installer is amazing
<TheSheep> xubuntu375: awesome
<TheSheep> Seryth: of course not
<TheSheep> Seryth: install the drivers
<Krasus> hey, one question is it possilbe to use gparted from live usb stick ? I mean I don t want to install (x)ubuntu but I just want to change my partitions and then quit
<Seryth> TheSheep: Which ones? I can only see....wait, let me just switch to the X server and IRC there. 2s...
<TheSheep> Krasus: yes
<Krasus> Thx TheSheep
<Seryth> TheSheep: I'm back
<TheSheep> Seryth: go to system->hardware drivers
<Seryth> TheSheep: Doesn't exist. Is it not Settings > Additional Drivers?
<TheSheep> Seryth: possible, it was renamed several times :)
<TheSheep> Seryth: on different versions of ubuntu
<Seryth> TheSheep: I see. This is my Additional Drivers dilogue: http://mang0.zapto.org/AdditionalDrivers.png
<Seryth> TheSheep: Which one do I want?
<TheSheep> Seryth: by the way, what does 'lspci | grep VGA' say?
<Seryth> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Seryth> nVidia GeForce FX5200 is my GFX card...
<TheSheep> see if any of those drivers mentions it...
<Seryth> "GPUs ranging from GeForce series 5 to GeForce series 9 are supported."
<Seryth> Insatll that one?
<Seryth> install*
<TheSheep> Seryth: try it, in the worst case you will uninstall it again
<Seryth> TheSheep: There are two versions of that one ^, one says nvidia_173_updates and one is just nvidia_173, so I'll go for the one with _updates?
<TheSheep> I guess
<TheSheep> I really don't know, you have to try
<Seryth> Downloading and installing now.
<Seryth> TheSheep: Thanks so much for all your help, I would'nt have been able to do any of this without you!
<TheSheep> Seryth: don't thank yet, lets see if we can get it fixed
<Seryth> wouldn't*
<Seryth> Heh, okay
 * Seryth steals back all of the thanks
<Seryth> Restart required
<Seryth> Let's hope this works! I'll be back before you can see Supercallafragerlisticexpeallydocious!
 * Seryth sighs deeply
<Seryth> TheSheep: Same problem as before. Splash screen, then black.
<Seryth> I'm now in the old kernel mode TTY again.
<TheSheep> :(
<Seryth> :'(
<Seryth> I need to be in the new kernel TTY, i can't do anything from here
<TheSheep> wait, you installed that driver with the old kernel or with the new one?
<Seryth> new
<Seryth> I'm pretty sure it was the new.
<TheSheep> ok, then I ran out of ideas
<Seryth> D:
<Seryth> D':
<TheSheep> perhaps it was the wrong driver after all
<Seryth> Let me try to get into the new kernel TTY.
<Seryth> Yeah, maybe
<Seryth> seems like it was the right one though.
<Seryth> brb, anothe rreboot
<Seryth> Right, am in TTY on the new kernel
<TheSheep> Seryth: ty 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<TheSheep> try
<Seryth> k
<TheSheep> Seryth: and see if it says something in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mang0> TheSheep: Seryth here, computer has frozen. Everything has gone black...had to switch to other comp
<Seryth> TheSheep: Oh, I'm back, unfrozen
<Seryth> TheSheep: Dunno what that lightdm restart did, but it's just the same as it was before now.
<Seryth> I should just back everything up and install ubuntu again, lol.
<Seryth> Wouldn't mind trying another distro tbh....something that uses aptitude though. Perhaps debian. Although the packages are outdated...
<TheSheep> Seryth: you can use aptitude on ubuntu just fine
<Seryth> TheSheep: Exactly, what I mean is, I want a distro that still uses aptitude and apt get, etc.
<Seryth> but I'd rather fix this first
<Seryth> cba to re-install all my programs
<Seryth> :'(
<Seryth> This all happened because of freaking WINE. I tried to get Portal (one) working, and screwed everything up.
<TheSheep> binary drivers are a huge pain
<Seryth> apparently so :/
<Seryth> TheSheep: I gotta go to sleep, I'm dropping...what timezone are you in?
<TheSheep> Seryth: CET
<TheSheep> Seryth: goodnight
<mang0> TheSheep: Wassat in GMT? GMT +/- ?
<TheSheep> +1 afair
<mang0> oh cool
<mang0> I'm GMT
<mang0> Thanks so much for your help :) I'll try to fix this tomorrow, if it doen't work then I'll just install again.
<TheSheep> mang0: you can save the list of packages you have installed
<TheSheep> mang0: with dpkg -l
<mang0> orly?
<mang0> awesome
<mang0> anyhoo, nn!
<mang0> And thanks!
#xubuntu 2012-02-14
<mortal1> hello all.  I'm looking forward to the next LTS release.  I'm a bit leery of switching over to unity.  Is there anything wrong with installing ubuntu, then installing xubuntu-desktop?
<mortal1> vs just installing xubuntu directly?
<metasansana> mortal1: I wouldn't say there is anything wrong
<metasansana> you just end up with more software
 * mortal1 shrugs
<mortal1> I can live with more software if it's easy to edit the menus down to the ones i use
<mortal1> also, can you set buttons on your keyboard to hotkey programs?
<metasansana> you would get a much cleaner install through xubuntu though
<mortal1> i.e. I've modified my 'audio' keys to launch my favorite apps
<metasansana> I never tried
<metasansana> but under the Settings Manager>Keyboard
<metasansana> an Application shortcut tab
<mortal1> cool.  Thanks
<metasansana> an Application shortcut tab
<metasansana> whoops
<metasansana> np
<mortal1> hopefully installing 12 will go smoothly
<metasansana> LTS?
<mortal1> long term support, yeah
<metasansana> Im cleaning up my laptop to prepare for it
<metasansana> I'll probably do the same and install xfce, I don't understand unity much
<mortal1> from a usabilty standpoint, it seems a step backwards from gnome and xfce
<mortal1> but keep in mind, i'm on gnome 2.x
<mortal1> i quite liked xfce when i used it on my friends laptop
<mortal1> looks like I'll be returning
<mortal1> is it true that xfce is going to use gnome vfs
<metasansana> not sure
<metasansana> I'm new to the xfce scene
<mortal1> rgr
<mortal1> well thanks for the help
<metasansana> anytime
<sp4z> hi i have a minimal ubuntu install running xfce4 and something that is really bugging me is that the windows buttons panel app doesn't shrink the buttons down to fit on the panel it just grows forever.. anyone know how to change this behaviour?
<babble> sec, I'm opening a few windows to see if I can see what you're seeing.
<babble> I'm uploading screenshots, but Window Buttons is shrinking buttons for me. Let me show you what I'm getting.
<sp4z> i didn't install xubuntu-desktop package btw - just xfce4 trying to keep it as basic as possible
<sp4z> ok cheers
<babble> I don't *think* that makes a difference in this case - it's just the Xfce standard panel app?
<sp4z> yeah
<babble> k
<babble> blarg, if these screenshots EVER upload.
<babble> hehe
<sp4z> :D
<sp4z> xfce4-goodies may have the functionality i am after so i will try that while i wait (crosses fingers)
<babble> I don't *think* so.
<sp4z> hrm strange.. are you running straight xfce4 also?
<babble> Goodies isn't installed by default (I think), and Window Buttons is in the generic installation.
<sp4z> yeah
<babble> No, I'm using xubuntu-desktop, but I don't think it makes a difference in this case.
<sp4z> woops ctrl+alt f2'd and couldn't get back to x :S
<babble> wb :)
<babble> okay, here's two screenshots for comparison:
<sp4z> nice ty
<babble> unshrunk buttons: http://ubuntuone.com/0htYDLI2b84Uqffua7Q8SV
<babble> shrunk buttons: http://ubuntuone.com/4wz5tHQhqdLi1Cuuq4Hj83
<babble> is this close to the problem you're having?
<sp4z> yeah it is but its fixed now :D
<babble> haha
<babble> was goodies a fix?
<babble> I didn't think there was a different version of Window Buttons in tips, but I didn't check (there may be)
<babble> (different version in goodies, I should say)
<sp4z> yeah im not sure.. apparently it was a known bug
<babble> heh. now I want to find out.
<sp4z> so must have been updated in goodies but not main xfce4
<babble> lemme go see what's in goodies
<babble> hrm.
<sp4z> ?
<babble> windowlist is in Goodies, but Buttons is in plain ole Xfce
<babble> unless there's a panel fix that gets installed in Goodies?
<babble> heh. Now I really do want to find out what changed :)
<sp4z> is windowlist called by buttons at all?
<sp4z> i don't understand how that could have fixed it..
<babble> Windowlist I don't *think* depends on anything in buttons.
<babble> you can run either or neither
<babble> actually, hm. I dunno for certain what I'm looking for but lemme kill buttons and see what stays running
<babble> hehe
<sp4z> oic.. interesting
<babble> it's really going to bug me all night now ;)
<sp4z> :D
<babble> ok, yeah
<babble> you can kill Buttons entirely and Windowlist does its thing
<sp4z> perhaps a lib was updated?
<babble> hm. Maybe.
<babble> Lemme go grab Goodies and see what all is in there
<babble> (in any event, I'm glad Goodies was a fix for you)
<sp4z> yeah cheers for the help :D what command did you use to kill goodies btw? i dont know how to find the pid of applets
<Unit193> pidof program  (at terminal)
<sp4z> oic cheers
<babble> I just nuked the Buttons applet itself (right click in the blank area next to a Window button, and you can remove a running applet_
<sp4z> oh ok cool
<babble> here's everything that goodies depends on (everything that gets installed when you grab that metapackage):
<babble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841215/
<babble> I *suppose*, without digging into each dependent package to see what's in there, that a panel lib is getting updated in there somewhere, but that seems odd.
<babble> a panel update shouldn't depend on an optional install like Goodies.
<sp4z> yeah it just may not have been ported to the xfce4 package if that is the reason
<babble> I guess so, but that seems really odd.
<sp4z> i'll get a vm going later today and see if i can replicate it then log a bug
<babble> I want to see if I can get the same bug myself.
<babble> heh.
<babble> I'm going to puzzle over it all night now :)
<babble> hehe
<sp4z> lol :D
<babble> in any case, WHATEVER goodies installed that seems to have fixed, I'm glad that was a fix for you
<sp4z> yep cheers for the help much appreciated
<babble> no worries :)
<babble> I didn't really do anything at all
<babble> hehe
<sp4z> ;)
<sp4z> this install is boatloads faster than standard xubuntu im glad i did it now. i was tossing up going to gentoo but the thought of waiting for compiles was not very attractive xD
<babble> what did you install instead of xubuntu-desktop?
<sp4z> well boatloads is probably an overestimate
<sp4z> ubuntu server minimal command line then xfce4 and various apps i use for work on top of that
<sp4z> and goodies also now to
<babble> hehe
<babble> do I want to bother with a server install? (on a laptop? heh. probably not)
<sp4z> im on a laptop :D
<babble> hmmmmmmmmm
<babble> eh, Xubuntu is fast enough for me as is ;)
<babble> every now and then I reinstall Unity to see if I want to live in it again.
<babble> takes about a day or two to go back :)
<sp4z> yeah no thanks.. i used it for about 5 seconds and was like urgh need to find something like old school gnome gave xubuntu a try and never went back
<babble> I'm interested in where Ubuntu (or Gnome Shell) are eventually headed, but I don't want to live in either one day to day, yet
<babble> erg, Unity, rather.
<babble> (I'm batting 1000 tonight. hehe)
<sp4z> o.O 1000?
<babble> (oh, a sarcastic reference to batting averages I only barely understand)
<babble> I like the *idea* of search as a primary interface metaphor, but I think I like it for televisions and tablets more than I do my work machine.
<sp4z> yeah exactly
<babble> (which more or less makes sense, I guess, if that's where Canonical sees a place it can eventually become profitable)
<guest-DRpTWd> Guys I had ubuntu 11.04 installed and I did a fresh install of Xubuntu reformatting everything but my /home partition. Now my guest session works, however my main account shows a blank screen then brings me right back to the login screen when I try to enter it... Any ideas?
<holstein> guest-DRpTWd: sure sounds like some incompatibility
<holstein> i would probably get rid of "extras" if only temporarily, from the /home dir
<guest-DRpTWd> holstein, I imagine there is some .hidden file causing the problem
<guest-DRpTWd> what do you mean?
<holstein> try and just keep what you want...
<holstein> its likely just a few things, since .gnome stuff wont help
<guest-DRpTWd> is there any .hidden files you would recommend I remove?
<guest-DRpTWd> Also, why cant I sh username in the guest session?
<holstein> guest-DRpTWd: no reason to keep any you dont need, so remove them all, if only temporarily to test
<holstein> guest-DRpTWd: you mean, why cant you ssh into the guest session?... i dont think that is setup out-of-the-box
<guest-DRpTWd> no I mean I am in the guest session right now
<guest-DRpTWd> normally I could go into the terminal
<holstein> you might have to boot with a live CD and remove stuff
<guest-DRpTWd> and type in "sh username" and enter the users password
<guest-DRpTWd> then I could simply act as that user
<holstein> guest-DRpTWd: its likely the "guest" session is limited and for good reason
<guest-DRpTWd> true ...
<guest-DRpTWd> alright so mv them all somewhere else then
<holstein> guest-DRpTWd: id say, anything in /home is up for grabs.. you cant make it much worse :)
<guest-DRpTWd> how does this command sound:
<guest-DRpTWd> mkdir tmpstoorageofhiddenfiles
<guest-DRpTWd> wait how would I get the mv command only to move the folders and not everything?
<guest-DRpTWd> I wanted to say mv ./* -R
<guest-DRpTWd> but I dont think that will work
<guest-DRpTWd> it will mv everything
<guest-DRpTWd> I wanted to say mv ./.* -R
<holstein> guest-DRpTWd: i would want to see that what i actually want is there
<guest-DRpTWd> wait that will work :D
<guest-DRpTWd> alright let me log back in Ill tell you what happened
<brandon> alright running mkdir tmpfile
<brandon> then
<brandon> mv ./.* tmpfile
<brandon> works!
<holstein> cool... so its something in there then.. i would just grab what you actually want from in there manually
<brandon> I agree
<holstein> personally, i always kinda happy to "clear out the cobwebs"
<brandon> Well I really had to get away from unity ang Gnome3 xfce is perfect, and I hope it doesnt follow the same route as the former two
<brandon> *and
<brandon> where is the "force quit" panel option ?
<holstein> good question... i havent needed it yet in XFCE..
<brandon> I just made a launcher and issued the command xkill so it works now :)
<brandon> alright thanks for the help
<cellarRat> hello, I need to know how to access files on my windows drive while booted in the xubuntu live cd
<holstein> cellarRat: you should see the drive in the file manager.. just click on it and look... if you were having issues with windows and the drive is failing or bad, linux is *not* magic though
<cellarRat> no, it will boot, but just buggy.  This is xubuntu 9.10... hold on running "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt "
<cellarRat> the command worked without a hitch, but drive still doesn't show in file manager
<cellarRat> or rather it went to the next line without an issue. it still shows as "not mounted" within gparted
<holstein> cellarRat: i would run sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> i would mkdir /something/ill/remember ..then sudo mount it to that dir using /dev/sd*
<cellarRat> /dev/sda1   *           1        6946    55793713+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<cellarRat> /dev/sda2            7584       14593    56307825    7  HPFS/NTFS
<uofm49426> anyone tell me how to install compix and have a tittle bar still
<uofm49426> sorry compiz
<Seryth> TheSheep: Good morning :)
<TheSheep> hi Seryth
<Seryth> TheSheep: I've been doing some tests. I think lightdm is the problem, because when I boot up normally, I can't do startxfce4, because it says x is already running. However, if I do `sudo process lightdm stop`, and then `startxfce4`, everything works correctly...
<Seryth> TheSheep: ...everything works correctly, including the nvidia drivers; my resolution is correct now
<TheSheep> Seryth: you might try replacing lightdm with gdm
<Seryth> TheSheep: Yeah, I thought of replacing lightdm, but I'm not sure what with? Gdm? `apt-get install gdm && apt-get remove lightdm`?
<Seryth> brb
<TheSheep> Seryth: I think you don't even have to remove lightdm
<TheSheep> apt-get install gdm should ask you which one to use by default
<Seryth> Back.
<Seryth> Okay, great.
<Seryth> TheSheep: Right, well gdm finished installing, so I reckon it's restart time.....again!
<Seryth> I'll be back in a min.
<Seryth> TheSheep: :D
<Seryth> TheSheep: Yup, it was lightdm
<Seryth> It's all working fine and dandy now :)
<Seryth> TheSheep: Thankyouthankyouthankyou :P
<duelle> Hi, can anybody tell me how my file recovery chances for an encrypted volume are, if the partition table is broken? Seems as if the partition table was resized :( Made an ddrescue image of it yet. But don't know how to get the partition back.
<Lint> is it 'shubuntu' or 'hubuntu'?
<Lint> also when 4.10?
<Myrtti> whut?
<Lint> how xubuntu reads itself, and when xfce 4.10?
<Myrtti> oh, now it makes sense
<Pici> I've always pronounced it zoobuntu
<Myrtti> ksubuntu
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Seryth> I say "ex - ubuntu" lol
<Myrtti> I am intrigued by how it would be pronounced in xhosa
<Lint> will 12.04 have new xfce 4.10?
<mnour> Hi
<mnour> I have a  problem
<mnour> I got a new Dell Precision M4600 and I just installed Xbuntu 11.10 on it
<mnour> whenever I reboot Xbuntu hangs on the splash screen
<mnour> any clues ?
<holstein> mnour: i would want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions and try "nomodeset" from a LIVE cd... i would think it *could* be graphics card driver related
<mnour> holstein: Thanks  I will have a look at that link
<foobArrr> hi there. how do i turn off display mirroring? i don't see an option for that in the settings->display.
<holstein> foobArrr: i use arandr
<mnour> holstein: I did what you suggested but still, from what I can see the problem is in killing the remaining processes it is marked as [fail]
<mnour> any other hints :) ?
<holstein> mnour: it?
<mnour> it ?
<mnour> ah the console output
<mnour> when I reboot
<holstein> mnour: i dont know what you mean by "it" is marked as fail
<mnour> I get this message on the text console when I press Esc key to make the splash screen disappear
<holstein> i dont know what processes either, but i would try from the live CD, getting to the desktop.. i would try *all* the options under F6.. "nomodeset", "noacpi" or whatever
<holstein> from the install you made, you can try getting to TTY, logging in, and upgrading via a wired connection
<mnour> * Killing all remaining processes...                    [fail]
<foobArrr> holstein, thank you
<vandal-> Starting without administrative privileges - You will not be able to apply any changes. But you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them.
<vandal-> what is this?
<vandal-> and why it shows up when i log in ?
<holstein> vandal-: that looks like something i would expect to see from synaptic...
<vandal-> right, synaptic was open last sessionand it started automatically
<holstein> vandal-: i think you have the "remember session" checkbox checked or whatever its called, and synaptic is complaining since you did not put in your administrative password for that session
<vandal-> where exactly can i find this checkbox?
<holstein> vandal-: i see it at shutdown... "save this session"
<vandal-> ah, here it is. thanks
<vandal-> still cant solve problem with drivers.. http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html it says i should use 96.43.x but this version definitly isnt working fine for me
<holstein> vandal-: i would use the one in the repos first, and go from there
<holstein> but, i dont do 3d or gaming, so the vesa driver is always an option for me too... sometimes i use a knoppix live CD, and grab the xorg.conf from there (if it looks good) and change the driver to vesa :)
<vandal-> i dont care much about gaming or 3d. problem is even with web browser scrolling page slow, or when i move window its slow and not smooth at all
<vandal-> same with drawing menus etc
<vandal-> its just annoying, worked way better on lubuntu
<holstein> well, it seems driver related, no?... i would load up a lubuntu live CD, and make a note of what pacakge you installed
<vandal-> whats the difference between packages nvidia-96 and nvidia-96-dev?
<holstein> vandal-: *-dev are just development packages AFAIK... you should need them unless they come up as dependancies
<holstein> :/ ... shouldnt**
 * holstein has more poor typing skillz than average today
<mclovin_> hi
<mclovin_> I'm without title bar
<mclovin_> Can someone help me?
<mclovin_> someone here?
<mclovin_> can someone help me?
<Marzata> mclovin_: avkoz
<mclovin_> what?
<mclovin_> in english please
<mclovin_> the title bar of windows is not showing up
<mclovin_> someone can  help me?
<mclovin_> the title bar of windows is not showing up
<Sebastien> of windows ?
<Sebastien> you know you are on #xubuntu right ?
<mclovin_> no man, in xubuntu
<Sebastien> what window ?
<mclovin_> all windows
<mclovin_> since i've been enable the compiz
<KrisDouglas> What he is trying to say, is the window decorator is not showing up.
<mclovin_> ok
<KrisDouglas> Allow me one moment, do you know how to open a terminal/
<KrisDouglas> ?
<mclovin_> yes
<KrisDouglas> ok
<KrisDouglas> in a terminal
<KrisDouglas> type compiz --replace
<KrisDouglas> see if it brings any messages up
<mclovin_> yes
<mclovin_> a lot of menssagens
<mclovin_> kde4-window-decorator: Could not enable decorations on display ":0.0"
<mclovin_> kde4-window-decorator: Could not enable decorations on display ":0.0"
<mclovin_> QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.
<mclovin_> hi
<mclovin_> hello
<duelle_> Hi, how do I change settings for the login screen on xubuntu 11.10? I would like to force the user to enter the username instead of choosing from a list.
<holstein> duelle_: i would just use a greeter more like what you are looking for
<duelle_> holstein, What do you mean with greeter? Under ubuntu i had some kind of settings menu where i could set this stuff as far as i remember
<holstein> duelle_: you might be able to scare up some GUI settings manager, but im not aware of one.. i would just switch to a greeter that'll do what you like... maybe just switch to the greeter you used before if its still around
<duelle_> holstein, Sorry - i still don't really get what you mean with "greeter"... how do i see which ones i can switch to?
<holstein> duelle_: i think this is lightdm.. im reading at http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/lightdm/2011-October/000155.html
<holstein> i would look in /etc/lightdm/users.conf and see what the options are for *not* showing user names
<holstein> you can pastebin that file if you'd like, and i'll give it a look :)
<duelle_> holstein, looks quite short http://www.pastebin.com/hecKw39e
<duelle_> greeter-hide-users=true in lightdm.conf. from that mailing-list looks quite good
<holstein> duelle_: just make a backup, or know what you changed, and how to change it via a LIVE cd, and you can "break" it :)
<holstein> you cant*
<duelle_> Works great ;) just added that line to lightdm.conf
<duelle_> holstein, May i ask how you solve the thunar-network-share thing? Gigolo is kind of workaround ... but is there another way to mount shares directly from thunar?
<duelle_> All stuff I read yet didn't work ...
<TheSheep> sshfs works great
<holstein> duelle_: cool.. if you want, post it on a blog or twitter somewhere.. what you did :) sudo nano /etc/lightdm/users.conf - add greeter-hide-users=true - enjoy :)
<holstein> duelle_: i actually quite enjoy and prefer gigolo these days, but i say, dont waste too much time trying to make thunar nautilus.. just use nautilus if you prefer it
<duelle_> TheSheep, What exactly does sshfs do? Do I have to do anything else to get it working?
<holstein> duelle_: i would read something like http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6401 becuase you dont want to use nautilus "as-is" in XFCE
<TheSheep> it just mounts an external directory through ssh
<TheSheep> you just need to be able to log in with ssh to the other host
<duelle_> holstein, Tried the replacing thing - but it changed the desktop stuff too ... but i see thats mentioned in the link you posted. Will have a look at it. Thanks!
<duelle_> TheSheep, Unfortunately I think that i mostly would use it for windows shares .. where i cant login via ssh afaik
<holstein> TheSheep: do you have a command that you personally use handy?.. im looking at man sshfs, but i like to see how others use things (if you dont mind)
<TheSheep> holstein: just sshfs sheep@otherhost:path/to/the/dir local/dir
<TheSheep> holstein: I usually have ssh keys there, so it doesn't need a password
<holstein> TheSheep: cool.. i use scp sometimes... i loosely understand the :'s
<TheSheep> yeah, scp is great too
<holstein> TheSheep: you can connect if there is a password though correct?
<TheSheep> if you just want to copy stuff and not run a program in that dir
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> it will ask you for password
<holstein> i have both pass and key'd ssh shares
<duelle_> holstein, just for my understanding: You use gigolo and have to enter all the data manually eacht time you want to mount a win-share?
<holstein> duelle_: well, i do ssh mostly.. i even make windows share via ssh and connect too (when that rarely comes up)
<TheSheep> windows is pure pain :(
<holstein> i setup samba more to just say that i could, and to see it done.. otherwise, on my systms, i make windows speak to linux, not the other way around
<duelle_> holstein, How do you connect to a windows share via ssh?  Did you install a ssh-server on win?
<holstein> duelle_: basically
<duelle_> TheSheep, oh yeah...installed win7 for the first time today. .. when i had to get the wifi-stick-drivers via another pc i remarked what easy linux can be^^
<TheSheep> it's not always easy, but at least I'm in control
<TheSheep> I can *see* what is happening
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/projects/swish/ for example.. or stfp servers on windows.. hwatever it takes to *not* deal with samba from a windows machine
<baizon> have to agree with TheSheep
<holstein> whatever*
<TheSheep> with windows it's just trying random stuff and praying
<TheSheep> in my experience, of course
<duelle_> holstein, TheSheep, Thanks a lot! I'll give it a try with the ssh server on win. Wasn't a fan of samba either...
<gil08> is there anyone who could help me out with configuring my ati catalyst control center? Whenever I want to apply changes in there, it does nothing after rebooting my system ... I am running a setup with 2 monitors, monitor 1 (1920x1080) and monitor 2 (1280x1024) should create a "big screen", that makes it possible to drag stuff from one screen to the other in one workspace. In the past I've used Xinerama for it, but I still don't understand as to how exactly
<gil08>  I should configure my ati settings for it to work
<gil08> my CCC detects both screens, it even says that it creates a multi-display desktop with my 2 displays, but in reality it doesnt, it just sticks my 1280x1024 screen right on top (left top) of my 1920x1080 and duplicates it to my smaller screen ... I've tried so many things but I ran out of things to try ...
<gil08> I just don't understand how it can be this troublesome to use two monitors to make your screen bigger
<duelle> gil08, So you set it up big screen with the small screen extending the big one but the ati-tool just mirrors the output?
<duelle> gil08, So you see the same output on both monitors?
<gil08> duelle, no just the opposite
<gil08> duelle, what I want is exactly like windows' "extend" functionality for dual screens, 1 workspace that stretches over 2 screens
<gil08> so that I can basically drag a window from my left screen to my right screen
<baizon> gil08: try arandr
<gil08> baizon, no, arandr does not work, I obviously tried.
<baizon> gil08: only 1 option workd for me
<baizon> with ati and dual screen
<gil08> baizon, arandr is just a GUI to organize your usable screen space
<baizon> gil08: sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right
<baizon> aticonfig --overlay-on=1
<baizon> Restart X Server.
<baizon> aticonfig --xinerama=on
<baizon> that works for me
<gil08> baizon, that's how I have it now, Xinerama=on is the only way it works for me as well
<baizon> yes
<baizon> tryd may other ways but that didnt work
<gil08> ok so I am not the only one
<baizon> crappy ati drivers :(
<baizon> the open source drivers works perfectly
<gil08> aye, this one (the laptop I am typing on right now) uses nvidia drivers, way better
<baizon> but they doesnt support hdmi audio yet
<gil08> the radeon drivers? Havent tried em yet
<baizon> yes nvidia linux drivers are really way better
<gil08> where do I get the open source radeon drivers? What package is it? Because I am fed up using fglrx or the .run file you download off of amd.com
<baizon> gil08: what graphics card do you got?
<gil08> baizon, RADEON HD4870
<gil08> on my computer, the one I'm having issues with
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> you have to use the standard ati
<gil08> yeah that's what I ended up doing
<baizon> radeon package only supports 5000 and 6000 series
<gil08> where did you get that info? Might be useful to check up on for future purposes
<baizon> gil08: http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<gil08> baizon, I think you misread, RadeonHD only supports HD5xxx-7xxx
<baizon> yes thats what i wrote 4 lines up
<gil08> baizon, RadeonHD != Radeon afaik
<gil08> they're 2 different projects
<gil08> or I must have gotten confused by the stuff I've read
<baizon> gil08: yes but radeonhd doesnt exist anymore :)
<gil08> it doesn't, thought it still did
<baizon> "Linux distributions, including Novell's openSUSE, have now abandoned radeonhd as the default driver, instead using the radeon driver. "
<baizon> gil08: no official package for ubuntu
<gil08> yeah seems I have to build it from git if I want to use it, right?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> i do not recommend it
<gil08> yeah especially because I cant find a x64 guide or anything mentioned about x64 at all really ...
<gil08> and I just happen to be on oneiric x64
<gil08> I think I'll just keep my xinerama for the time being ... it's not great though
<baizon> yes i think
<gil08> baizon, don't know if the same thing happens to you when you run the xinerama settings but I can't use my Xfce4 Display settings for example
<gil08> just tells me "Unable to query the version of the RandR extension being used"
<baizon> yes i know
<baizon> and the ccc gui doesnt work either
<gil08> ah k, so it's not like I'm the only person having these issues
<gil08> makes me a bit happier atleast
<baizon> just the aticonfig works well
<gil08> yeah gotta run gksudo amdcccle :P
<gil08> but the actual GUI does nothing
<gil08> so yeah, only aticonfig to play with ... and just editing xorg.conf directly
<baizon> indeed
<gil08> just wish they'd move over to KMS already
<baizon> wish amd will do better with drivers for linux :(
<gil08> just a pain using xorg.conf, not very flexible either
<gil08> yeah, this laptop has 0 trouble running dual screens and using projectors etc, just gotta use arandr when I want to change my viewports
<gil08> ahh well, at least you gave me confirmation that the problem was not me doing something wrong
<baizon> :)
<mang0> artao: o/
#xubuntu 2012-02-15
<dim_wit> After updates today (kernel and Firefox) I don't have GUI login only tty. I have tried several things without result.Any help or direction appreciated.
<xubuntu571> hello
<dim_wit> hello I am here but doing other things at the same time.
<metasansana> dim_wit: did you check your error logs?
<metasansana> /var/log/syslog
<dim_wit> yes I did
<metasansana> nothing unusual?
<dim_wit> the only thing I see is could not write bytes: Pipe broken
<metasansana> pastebin it
<dim_wit> 1 moment please
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:33:01 scott-Latitude-D610 anacron[920]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:33:01 scott-Latitude-D610 anacron[920]: Job `cron.weekly' started
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:33:01 scott-Latitude-D610 anacron[2423]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.weekly' to 2012-02-07
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:33:05 scott-Latitude-D610 anacron[920]: Job `cron.weekly' terminated
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:33:05 scott-Latitude-D610 anacron[920]: Normal exit (2 jobs run)
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:39 scott-Latitude-D610 dbus[542]: [system] Activating service name='org.debian.apt' (using servicehelper)
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:39 scott-Latitude-D610 AptDaemon: INFO: Initializing daemon
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:39 scott-Latitude-D610 dbus[542]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.debian.apt'
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:39 scott-Latitude-D610 AptDaemon: INFO: CommitPackages() was called: dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'vino')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'')], sig
<dim_wit> nature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:39 scott-Latitude-D610 AptDaemon.Trans: INFO: Queuing transaction /org/debian/apt/transaction/b93eff6c4e92439d8f4ac9fab4ebe464
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:39 scott-Latitude-D610 AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Simulating trans: /org/debian/apt/transaction/b93eff6c4e92439d8f4ac9fab4ebe464
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:40 scott-Latitude-D610 AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Committing packages: dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'vino')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:41 scott-Latitude-D610 AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Processing transaction /org/debian/apt/transaction/b93eff6c4e92439d8f4ac9fab4ebe464
<dim_wit> Feb  7 18:46:41 scott-Latitude-D610 AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Committing
<metasansana> dim_wit: use pastebin.org
<Unit193> !pastebin | dim_wit
<ubottu> dim_wit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dim_wit> okay thank you I will get started on this
<metasansana> dim_wit: also did you try typing light-dm from the tty?
<dim_wit> no, I changed the conf. for light-dm but didn't think of that, I just used startx
<dim_wit> Okay here is syslog I think. http://paste2.org/p/1904431
<metasansana> are you running xfce or gnome as your display manager?
<c_smith> How can I check free PCI slots from a liveCD of Xubuntu on my desktop (I'm running my Notebook PC)?
<dim_wit> gnome
<dim_wit> I'm going to try light-dm from tty . thanks I'll be back
<dim_wit> Thank you metasansana! I was able to login using sudo lightdm.  I notice at startup GNOME Display Manager starts and stops but light-dm only stopped.
<metasansana> I saw in your error logs, something about gdm executable not being found
<metasansana> sorry
<metasansana> this is the exact line:
<metasansana> WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<metasansana> you might want to check that out
<dim_wit> I may have messed something up with some of my fixes:)
<dim_wit> I'll concentrate on gdm and try to put things back in order. Thank you very much for your time and help.
<metasansana> No problem
<dim_wit> goodbye
<metasansana> ciao
<Anthony_> i just installed and im grub> prompt what do i do
<Anthony_> is anyone there
<Anthony_> hello
<sp4z> hi
<Anthony_> i just installed xubuntu and i restarted and im at grub prompt what do i do
<sp4z> rtfm?
<Anthony_> what
<sp4z> press enter
<Anthony_> just makes another line
<Anthony_> with grub prompt
<Unit193> That's a bad sign, seems as if it may not be finding your config.
<sp4z> did you mark drive as bootable?
<Unit193> !grub |I know it's in here.
<ubottu> I know it's in here.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Anthony_> can you help me plz
<jfr> what is Anthony_
<jfr> ?
<Anthony_> i just did these commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Anthony_> now i see (initramfs)
<Anthony_> brb
<Shirakawasuna> I got notify-osd updated and now there's an extra mail icon in the indicator area that eats up all of the notifications. Anyone else have this?
<Anthony_> ok im back
<Anthony_> so what do i do
<Anthony_> hello
<sp4z> Anthony_, you may find it easier to simply reinstall the system from scratch
<Anthony_> thats what i did
<sp4z> how many times?
<Anthony_> several
<Anthony_> and i fromat and start over this father i ve gottoen
<sp4z> interesting - does standard ubuntu work for you?
<Anthony_> i just installed xubuntu,  did these commands https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and now i get this now i see (initramfs)
<Anthony_> no
<sp4z> xubuntu is fairly straight foward to install you shouldn't need to enter those commands.. i would suggest either trying to use ubuntu-server and see if you can get that up and running on your hardware OR standard ubuntu
<Anthony_> tried that dosent work
<sp4z> tried what?
<Anthony_> stanard ubuntu
<sp4z> what problem were you experiencing with that?
<Anthony_> grub rescue
<sp4z> so same as xubuntu/
<sp4z> ?
<Anthony_> no in xbuntu i got  grub>
<Anthony_> so i was told put those commands in  and got latest erro
<sp4z> sorry its over my head then, perhaps try a server install see if you can get a cli from that?
<Anthony_> can anyone help me
<Anthony_> hello
<bazhang> !crosspost | Anthony_
<ubottu> Anthony_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<c_smith> is there a app like Gwibber that works on XFCE? or a set of apps that I can use for Facebook and Twitter?
<Zaib> Hi, i am using xubuntu 11.10 on 1gb ram and pentium m 1.6 ghz (IBM thinkpad x31), but the problem is i can't watch movies full screen because of video lagging , i think its about the video drivers
<Zaib> can someone help me
<Zaib>  Hi, i am using xubuntu 11.10 on 1gb ram and pentium m 1.6 ghz (IBM thinkpad x31), but the problem is i can't watch movies full screen because of video lagging , i think its about the video drivers
<Zaib> PLZZZZ can someone help me ??
<Tropsi> hmmm not sure on that one Zaib
<Zaib> and even games(assault cube) is running on 2fps
<Zaib> where can i check my video drivers are installed or not ?
<Zaib> anyone ?
<Unit193> !jockey
<Unit193> Right, Menu > System > Additional Drivers
<Zaib> no luck, doest work
<Zaib>  Hi, i am using xubuntu 11.10 on 1gb ram and pentium m 1.6 ghz (IBM thinkpad x31), but the problem is i can't watch movies full screen because of video lagging , i think its about the video drivers
<well_laid_lawn> check the vid driver Zaib
<xubuntu211> hey everyone
<Marzata> :)
<jrmy> what version of xubuntu is out now?
<jrmy> ah.. nvm
<Marzata> jrmy: there are always two.
<jrmy> I know x.04 and x.10
<Marzata> no
<jrmy> then what do you mean by two?
<well_laid_lawn> !12.4
<jrmy> 12 is out for distrobution?
<well_laid_lawn> no it'll be the development version
<well_laid_lawn> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrmy> anyways just finished my installation.. either way I probably have a while before I'm up to date with the newest version
<Marzata> now there are only two
<Marzata> 10.04 LTS and 11.10
<Jao-1-BR> Hi guys, this is my firts time here
<Jao-1-BR> So firts, i wanna say a BIG TNX to all;
<Culiforge> Is there a reason/cause for the acpi=off at boot time? I didnt' need it on a 10.04 installation, what's the issue that I need it on 11.10? Same system
<csenger41> hy
<csenger41> anyone here? I'd need urgent help
<TheSheep> csenger41: you need to ask a question and if anybody knows, they will answer
<csenger41> I've made 5 partitions on my HDD and now the comp refuses to start up
<csenger41> Windows 7 + Xubuntu installed
<csenger41> 3 NTFS partitions + SWAP + EXT4
<csenger41> made 2 NTFS at Win7 install, another 2 at Xubuntu and left an empty partition that was made NTFS after Xubuntu install finished and went back to Win7
<csenger41> after that the whole comp died
<gargamel> Hi
<baizon> hi hi
<goathouse774> Hello
<goathouse774> O,
<goathouse774> I'm looking for help transitioning from a windows pc to a linux/xubuntu pc.
<goathouse774> I have a pc with 512 ram and a 3000+ amd sempron cpu.
<goathouse774> and it's very slow a the moment
<bazhang> xubuntu, or lubuntu with that amount of ram
<goathouse774> I've been recommended both
<charlie-tca> Try the live cd first, without installing, to make sure it works
<charlie-tca> If it works, installation will be faster than the live session
<goathouse774> ok.  how would I go about making a live cd?
<goathouse774> and what should I watch out for when installing it?
<charlie-tca> download the desktop cd. burn the image to a blank cd-r. It is already a live cd
<charlie-tca> The catch is "do not copy the image". You burn it as an image.
<goathouse774> I'm comfortable burning images
<goathouse774> Do you have a link?
<charlie-tca> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<charlie-tca> I suggest using 11.10, since it is the latest.
<goathouse774> and you don't think lubuntu would be a better choice?
<goathouse774> I guess I'll just try it and see, eh?
<charlie-tca> I can not honestly say.
<charlie-tca> with 512mb ram, either one should work
<charlie-tca> with less than that, I would go try Lubuntu first
<goathouse774> by the sounds of things, ubuntu is more resource-intensive than many forms of windows
<Unit193> Processor is what I'd look at here, and you can check both to see what you like better.
<goathouse774> I wouldn't have guessed that
<goathouse774> I've heard that one of the biggest challenges switching to linux is getting the correct drivers and making all the components work.  should I expect headaches in this area?
<charlie-tca> You should expect all drivers to install on their own
<charlie-tca> Unlike windows, we include the drivers for you
<goathouse774> for everything?
<charlie-tca> yup
<goathouse774> wouldn't that be a huge file?
<goathouse774> or does it download the drivers per machine?
<charlie-tca> Biggest mistake installing Linux ... grabbing drivers and trying to install them the way you do in windows
<Unit193> Quite. There are only a few things unsupported, and a few you have to use "jockey" to install due to the license.
<charlie-tca> For new users, it is easiest to say they are built-in, please do not download drivers from the internet
<goathouse774> I wont
<rubbs> can anyone tell me why I'm having trouble getting a terminal bell to sound? I have edited ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc, and set the Bell to TRUE.
<Unit193> rubbs: You're not going to get that bell, just saving you time.
<rubbs> :(
<rubbs> that's a full stop problem when using irssi
<Unit193> Not really, give me a sec.
<Unit193> http://jonathanbeluch.com/blog/2011/03/remote-notify-irssi-screen/
<rubbs> interesting, I'll take a look
<rubbs> thanks
<Unit193> That's actually far better, a bell would get a little annoying, and that says contents.
<rubbs> the bell didn't bother me, but this might work better anyway. Thanks. I'll see about setting this up
<rubbs> just curious, was there a reason that xfce doesn't catch the xbell stuff?
<Unit193> Global bell was disabled in 30 different ways I'm convinced, I've only tried about 9 different ones (really).
<rubbs> darn.
<rubbs> ok, good to know.
<artao> hai all
<artao> i'm wondering. how 'involved' would it be for me to install KDE to try out for awhile? I just want the interface, not all the extra crap that comes with full KDE installs
<artao> running Ubuntu Studio 11.10, which uses XFCE so I guess it's basically Xubuntu ...
<charlie-tca> The only way to try the desktop is install all the extra crap they require for it to run
<charlie-tca> almost better off to try running the live session instead
<artao> yeah, i did try a couple live distros with kde and, while i liked the interface, all the extra crap made it feel a bit 'heavy'
<artao> but u say all that stuff is req'd? ohwell
<hobgoblin> artao: kde-plasma-desktop I think  - installs about 320MB of stuff - I'd be inclined not to personally :)
<artao> i'm mostly liking xfce, but .. well, i don't know ... just some nice 'windows-y' features in kde i liked ... i was JUST getting used to Win 7 when i wiped my drive to install linux
<artao> i see ....
<hobgoblin> but of course - it's your choice
<artao> but, i can always uninstall it later, no?  currently i've got xfce and E17 installed ... so installing kde would just add another entry to my login screen, ??
<hobgoblin> yea - shouldn't cause a problem removing it - just keep the LONG list of things to remove
<artao> decided i don't like the direction enlightenment has taken since i last used it ... xfce is indeed light and snappy =]
<artao> >heh< long indeed
<hobgoblin> it is - I came to it more or less a year ago now
<artao> will consider further then. just kinda wanted to make sure i wouldn't borque my system ..
<hobgoblin> shouldn't - be you should have backups anyway
<artao> i'd last used xfce maybe 6 - 8 yrs ago. i like where it's going.
<artao> backup, of course =]
<artao> thx
<artao> oh, wait!! one more query ... sooo WHICH kde entry would i choose in Syanptic to 'get it all in one go' ?
<hobgoblin> if you wanted it ALL then kubuntu-desktop
<artao> heh .. well, lookin in Synaptic right now .. the 'obvious' choice is 'kde-full' .. but i know 'obvious' can be deceptive
<hobgoblin> which is a reaaally long list
<hobgoblin> artao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<artao> but! i DO see in the list also 'kde-plasma-destop' which has description of "KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications' ... i likez that word 'minimal'
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I'm not the best person to talk about kubuntu - I install it maybe once every 9 months or so for a look that lasts about half an hour
<artao> fair nuf
<artao> i imagine there's a #kde out there as well ;]
<Unit193> #kubuntu would be good to ask though.
<charlie-tca> I do better then that. I install Kubuntu every 6 months to test it
<hobgoblin> but those are the packages to install - keep the list and you should be ok
<hobgoblin> charlie-tca: :)
<charlie-tca> I would try asking in #kubuntu
<hobgoblin> +1
<artao> k thx
<hobgoblin> artao: what I would do is decide which you want then run apt-get install from a terminal and keep the output somewhere
<artao> sounds good guys. thx =]
<vandal-> hi, how can i set midori as default browser? i cant see such option inside the browser. xubuntu latest version, midori also latest.
<charlie-tca> Settings Manager -> Preferred applications, you will need to click other and tell it where to find midori
<vandal-> you got it, thanks
<eduardo> hi
<baizon> hello eduardo
<eduardo> Sorry for my english, but I need help with my monitor configuration
<eduardo> I have installed  Xubuntu 11.10 with nvidia drivers
<eduardo> Everything is ok but frecuency monitor in Screen option is different from nvidia x server settings
<eduardo> In nvidia x server settings my monitor has a frequency of 75 Hz but in Screen (Configuration in Xubuntu) it has a frequency of 50 Hz
<eduardo> nobody with the same problem?
<charlie-tca> If it is using the nvidia driver, it uses the freq listing in nvidia settings, as far as I know
<eduardo> ok, thanks charlie-tca.  But I do not understand because it occurs.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I don't know why they won't always agree, either.
<dutch> halllooo?
<TheSheep> !hi dutch
<TheSheep> !hi > dutch
<ubottu> dutch, please see my private message
<dutch> can you help me
<dutch> ?
<charlie-tca> Please tell us what the question/problem is, as accurate as possible.
<dutch> oke
<charlie-tca> We are all volunteers, and if anyone can help, they will. But they have to know what the problem is first.
<dutch> i have a asus eee pc and i instal today xubuntu 11.10 but now i have a issue i wanne have a program like silverlight (moonlight i but dont work) for my ubunt and what will work on firefox 7.x
<charlie-tca> I don't think silverlight is supported anymore, but maybe moonlight with wine?
<charlie-tca> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<charlie-tca> or try that?
<charlie-tca> 11.10 should have firefox version 10 now
<knome> afaik moonlight is dead
<knome> and there's little hopes sliverlight would work
<dutch> but i tryd look on the site of moonlight it say for firefox under 4.x
<dutch> cant find pacggets
<dutch> what  now
<dutch> hello?
<charlie-tca> run sudo apt-get update again?
<dutch> noo
<freec> is simple scan the best scanning software outthere
<freec> sorry that was impolite.... hello
<TheSheep> I like flegita
<dutch> ?????/
<freec> yea the scanning with simplescan seems pretty slow but maybe thats not the softwares fault
<freec> is the're a way of speeding scanning up?
<metsys23> hy! i install xubuntu about 3 days ago, still in configurations, and i m curiouse about a thing: there is any option to define what happens if i move the mouse to left up corner or rigth down corner or i need to install some tool to cconfigure that?
<knome> metsys23, no, nothing should happen with the default installation on that, and it's not configurable
<sonic86> salve ho un problema con xubuntu devo cambiare la scheda audio predefinita con un'altra che non è predefinita come faccio?
<knome> !it | sonic86
<ubottu> sonic86: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't booby-trap every part of the screen
<metsys23> knome, so i must install any tool like compiz to do that?
<knome> essentially yes
<metsys23> knome, ok, essentially yes, but why the "essentially"? you dont advise me to do that?
<metsys23> knome, it makes the system slow for example?
<knome> metsys23, xfce + compiz isn't officially supported. there are some tutorials for that though. and in a way, compiz defeats the purpose of xfce
<knome> metsys23, yeah, compiz will slow it considerably
<metsys23> knome, yeah, you are rigth in your point, but I miss any option to, by a mouse moviment or a shortkey, minimize all open windows...
<knome> metsys23, "show the desktop" ?
<knome> metsys23, that's available as a panel applet at least
<knome> metsys23, and should be able to bind a key for that too, afaik
<charlie-tca> It should be available by clicking the left icon in the bottom panel, too
<metsys23> knome, yes, i know, and i use it
<knome> metsys23, ctrl+alt+D
<metsys23> knome THANKS!! is that i need and is always been here! ctrl+alt+d :)
<knome> np
<knome> metsys23, that's configurable from settings manager -> window manager -> tab keyboard
<metsys23> knome, i like to have some shortcuts to do some things like show desktop, minimize and stuff like that
<GridCube> !cookie | knome
<ubottu> knome: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<GridCube> :3
<knome> ubottu, can i exchange that for a beer?
<ubottu> knome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dutch> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqtp999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<metsys23> knome, thanks!
<knome> dutch, excuse me?
<knome> metsys23, no problem:) enjoy
<dutch> i intall some updates now it wont start up
<dutch> sorry
<metsys23> another quick question: why i cant past into desktop, i mean, i select a usb drive file > copy > desktop > try to past but the options is not available, i have to open desktop in a window and past there. Why? Is some kind of security configuration?
<knome> the desktop isn't a "thunar" folder just yet
<knome> that's going to be implemented in xfce 4.10 somewhere in the future
<knome> just open thunar at /home/youruser/Desktop and you're able to paste
<dutch> HELP MEEEEEE
<dutch> it wont start again
<knome> dutch, please try to giev some more details; did you look at all what was in the updates?
<knome> dutch, can you boot with an older kernel?
<dutch> no i cant and i didnt
<dutch> some important
<dutch> updatas
<metsys23> knome, hum, ok... is not a big deal, i simpli open the folder in a window and past it. again thanks knome
<knome> metsys23, again, np :)
<trinikrono> dutch: like a blackscreen not booting up
<dutch> start up starting bleutooth  okpulse audio configurd for per-user session sanes disabled checking battery ok an than nothing
<dutch> i can puch some buttons and he give me some letterssss
<kostasz> can somebody help me with fixing fstab?
<knome> !ask | kostasz
<ubottu> kostasz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dutch> knome???
<knome> dutch, i'm not aware of how to fix that issue. maybe wait a bit if somebody steps up, or try for example in the dutch channel
<knome> !nl | dutch
<ubottu> dutch: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dutch> hahaha
<justakill> why is the terminal in xubuntu called terminal emulator?
<knome> justakill, that's what it essentially is :)
<Myrtti> oh, I was going to answer him
<Myrtti> nevermind then
<justakill> is the're a default key bind for the terminal?
<justakill> in xubuntu?
<knome> not yet
<DinoMuffin> you could make one
<justakill> yea that would be in settings manager keyboard right?
<DinoMuffin> settings > settings manager > keyboard > application shortcuts
<Marzata> in Stellarium, when press F11, to get out the full screen mode, the window lies under the panel?
<Marzata> is this a bug?
<justakill> do i need put exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator as command or just TerminalEmulator?
<justakill> i guess so
<ChristopherNg> !needhelpnow
<charlie-tca> justakill: the proper command is
<ChristopherNg> Basically, my problem is that im trying to send an Ip message
<charlie-tca> xfce4-terminal
<ChristopherNg> message over IP
<ChristopherNg> hey charlie-tca!
<justakill> thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ChristopherNg> charlie-tca: how did exams go?
<charlie-tca> ChristopherNg: lp message over IP ?
<ChristopherNg> yes
<charlie-tca> mistaken identity, I think. I don't have exams
<ChristopherNg> charlie-tca: you remember me?
<charlie-tca> not really
<ChristopherNg> well you must have amnesia! lol
<charlie-tca> but I haven't been around much lately, either
<charlie-tca> ?"
<ChristopherNg> yeah we used to talk about linux all the time, but that was almost a year ago.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<ChristopherNg> ive been coming here on freenode for years
<charlie-tca> I talk to too many people, and can't remember so good no more
<ChristopherNg> yeah its not a problem
<ChristopherNg> charlie-tca: we had a Arch v Xubuntu debate and how Xubuntu is being held hostage by the upstream project that is XFCE
<charlie-tca> but anyway, I don't know how to send lp messages over IP
<ChristopherNg> charlie-tca: what about kube? or what ever he is called?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<steve|m> hi, I just upgraded to 12.04, and when mounting samba shares (with gigolo for example), I don't see them in ~/.gvfs anymore.. has ~/.gvfs been removed in 12.04?
<DinoMuffin> steve|m: I don't know. 12.04 is still in development. GVFS was buggy in 11.10, however. They might still be working on it.
<DinoMuffin> afaik
#xubuntu 2012-02-16
<Marzata> the new xubuntu web site rocks, thanks to the web team
<kostasz> i have xubuntu 11.10 with compiz and after changing appearance styles not all of the windows undergo the change. Any idea?
<justakill> Hey anyone know how to modify sound options in xubuntu
<justakill> somehow i can't hear anything on youtube
<justakill> am i missing a plug in
<justakill> ?
<goathouse774> I'm trying to check my xubuntu iso after check sum.  Don't know how.
<goathouse774> I should say, my burned iso
<well_laid_lawn> goathouse774: there should be an option for it in the cds' boot menu when you load it
<goathouse774> Ok
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<goathouse774> I went there.  It's too confusing.
<justakill> anyone have any idea what my problem might be?
<well_laid_lawn> do you have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<justakill> oops lol been awhile since i've installed linux
<goathouse774> I take that back, I didn't visit that specific url.  But that looks confusing too!  Can't I just do the check upon restart method?
<justakill> forgot about that
<justakill> isn't there 2 packages 2 install? one for dvd playing also?
<goathouse774> I seems that my cd drive just burned out; can I install this from the internal storage of my android phone via usb?
<goathouse774> That's strange; it will only recognize dvd now...
<goathouse774> I'm trying to burn the xubuntu image to a dual layer dvd and it asks me if I want to split it equally over multiple layers.  Should I say yes?
<Dayofswords> question, I  have the "editable accelarators" on and i added one, how can i remove it?
<Dayofswords> oh, figured it out, backspace
<Culiforge> I could be off here but it seems the nvidia server settings isn't behaving properly. I'm running 11.10 and it seems that whenever I close the Nvidia  x server settings nothing sticks.
<TheSheep> Culiforge: report a bug to nvidia, I guess
<Kingsy_> guys, what vnc server is best to use with xubuntu ?
<Kingsy_> vino ?
<knome> !best | Kingsy_
<ubottu> Kingsy_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<knome> Kingsy_, x11vnc works too.
<Kingsy_> hmm, well, check this.. I want to be able to run peripherals through it such as webcam etc. I also want it to be active at the login screen,.. so I can WOL my pc and log into the vnc server without being at the terminal to log in
<Kingsy_> I vaguely remember having LOADS of problems with vino running before a user was logged in
<Kingsy_> so thats why I am askin around
<Kingsy_> knome: will both x11vnc and vino do that?
<knome> i don't know
<Kingsy_> any thoughts anyone?
<Marzata> how to change the color of Bluebird theme?
<knome> Marzata, you need to edit the gtkrc file
<Marzata> knome: ah, that one. thank you!
<Marzata> knome: and congrats for the new web of xubuntu. good job!
<knome> thanks
<justakill> is Xchat or Pidgin better for IRC?
<justakill> can you do everything you can do with Xchat in Pidgin?
<Kingsy> how do you sucessfully open an ssh connection with x11 ? ssh -X server.com   works but when you try to access the X it says    (vino-preferences:3832): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_entry_set_text: assertion `text != NULL' failed    <-- as an example
<Kingsy> I do get a desktop sharing box popup however when I execute the command
<Kingsy> it asks when and how I want to allow people to connect.. I tick the boxes, press close and I get that errro
<Myrtti> justakill: Xchat, without a question. Pidgin falls under stress in no time
<justakill> ok
<justakill> thank
<justakill> i don't like the style of it too anyway
<janderson91z> hello
<toonRJ> hello
<janderson91z> i need help :(
<janderson91z> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926343
<toonRJ> ok
<justakill> hey i have a few questions??:
<charlie-tca> !ask
<TheSheep> !hi | justakill
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> justakill: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<justakill> was wondering how i change the systems main sound device?
<justakill> and why does my FileManager take so long to load around 3 seconds??
<holstein> i typically install and try pavucontrol justakill
<piccoloninja> ciao a tutti
<piccoloninja> c e qualcuno
<TheSheep> !it | piccoloninja
<ubottu> piccoloninja: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<piccoloninja> tank
<holstein> justakill: you could open the filemanager from the command line and see if there are errors... you can try other file managers
<justakill> holstein: how should i run it? with parameters
<justakill> ?
<holstein> justakill: run the filemanager?
<holstein> i would just run it from the command line, and just look at the output
<justakill> holstein: yea through command line
<justakill> what is the command?
<holstein> justakill: are you talking about pcmanfm ?
<holstein> i would type "pcma" and hit tab
<justakill> i think so i just installed the standard Xubuntu 11.10
<justakill> its pcmanfm
<knome> the default xubuntu installation uses thunar as file manager
<holstein> so, thats "thunar" then? correct knome ?
<knome> "Thunar" with capital T
<holstein> knome: its thunar come the CLI though right?
<holstein> yeah... "thunar" in the terminal justakill
<knome> right, if it is, good :)
<knome> i think it used to be with T only
<knome> must be a symlink then
<charlie-tca> As in /usr/share/applications/Thunar File Manager...
<charlie-tca> Thunar %F
<justakill> it works well when its already been launched in a session but is really slow at first start up 5 seconds maybe more just feels wrong?
<holstein> i dont hae xubuntu running in front of me to check
<holstein> have*
<justakill> thunar worked
<knome> justakill, the first launch is slow
<charlie-tca> hm, it should be case sensitive, I wonder if that is what is slowing the initial launch ?
<knome> charlie-tca, no, thunar is just symlink to Thunar afaik and that doesn't take time
<justakill> knome: okay not used to that
<charlie-tca> Got it. Thanks, knome
<knome> np :)
<holstein> i think justakill experiences a laggy startup all the time correct?
<holstein> not just the very frist time?
<justakill> holstein: yea its everytime xubuntu start up a new session filemanager takes awhile to launch its slightly annoying
<knome> "new session" :)
<holstein> justakill: thats pretty normal for the first launch
<holstein> you could probably have something added to the startup sequence that would make it "appear" to start faster
<holstein> just waste the time in the startup instead
<justakill> holstein: yea i was thinking about doing that
<holstein> justakill: up to you.. i wouldnt bother.. no need to load it if you dont need it loaded
<justakill> yea i guess so but i think i pretty much use it all the time
<justakill> why dosn't sudo aplay -l
<justakill> work in terminal?
<charlie-tca> It works here. You are using a lower case L, right?
<charlie-tca> justakill: it works both with and without sudo here
<justakill> ooops it was wrinting in L
<justakill> sorry 1
<justakill> thank
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Glad you were able to make it work
<tomek_> hi
<tomek_> anyone here??
<charlie-tca> !hi | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tomek_> i have problem with mirrors list
<tomek_> i have old 9.10 xubuntu and i dont know is there any mirrors update for 9.10
<charlie-tca> 9.10 is very old. It is no longer supported, and there will not be mirrors for it
<tomek_> damn
<tomek_> i need libreadline5-dev
<tomek_> but i cant find it enywhere
<charlie-tca> Most releases are supported for 18 months. If you longer support, please switch to using the LTS releases, which are good for three years.
<justakill> AHH can't get my sound card working, i have two of them one on the motherboard the second is an addional card does anyone have any idea why this happens? sound come out of one but not the other!
<charlie-tca> The next LTS will be 12.04, due to release in April 2012
<tomek_> i know 9.10 is old but i dont want configure it from beginning
<charlie-tca> well, I can't help then
<tomek_> hmmm
<charlie-tca> 9.10 has not had any security updates since April 2011, so it may not even be safe to be using it
<justakill> tomek: you probably should update if you have 9.10 its not like you're changing every year
<tomek_> this lib is need for rails3 console :/
<tomek_> there are no some archive packages anywhere??
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> Once a release is declared EOL (End Of Life), it is no longer supported
<tomek_> aaaa ok
<charlie-tca> I suppose there may be someone out in the world that has it, but there are no archives for unsupported updates
<tomek_> i has this xubuntu since he came out and i realy like it because i dont have any problems ever
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> The only suggestion I could make is to install 12.04 when it comes out, so you don't have to upgrade more than every three years
<tomek_> ah ok
<tomek_> ok i will just not use rails console :/
<tomek_> but this is very helpfull debug tool
<profus2> hi everybody
<profus2> looking for a remote desktop client to connect to wts
<profus2> any recommendations?
<holstein> xrdp... remmina does that too i think
<profus2> thx
<profus2> xrdp rating is very poor though
<holstein> i would open up a package manager and search "rdp" assuming that is the connection you are looking for
<profus2> @holstein: that is what I did, but it did not turn out to be satisfactory
<profus2> ;-)
<holstein> profus2: feel free and let us know what you have tried, and what you found to be lacking and why
<profus2> @holstein: I tried Vinagre which is the default remote desktop viewer, but need more functionality e.g. connect local resources (smart card) to the wts
<holstein> cool... and remmina ?
<holstein> i personally wouldnt expect to fire up a proprietary VNC type server and expect an open solution to interface and integrate all the "extras" like whatever smart cards you are talking about
<holstein> i would look into teamviewer, i would consider other open solutions for both server and client side
<lighta> hi guys, hey what happen to the ld xfce4-mixer ?
<holstein> lighta: what are you trying to do?
<justakill> AHH can't get my sound card working, i have two of them one on the motherboard the second is an addional card does anyone have any idea why this happens? sound come out of one but not the other!
<lighta> well holstein I remenber I could set the sound volume per app, not with this one I don't see that
<lighta> that like a huge regression !
<holstein> justakill: maybe only one is supported.. you can run aplay -l and arecord -l and look.. i typically install pavucontrol
<holstein> lighta: i usually use pavucontrol
<lighta> pavucontrol, that the packtage name ? I'll take a look
<profus2> @holstein: did not try remmina in the 1st place because somebody commented that it took 50% of his cpu power
<profus2> now I tried it and I am pretty impressed
<profus2> thx for the hint
<justakill> which package should install pavucontrol or pavucontrol:i386
<justakill> ?
<holstein> justakill: i usually just open a terminal and sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<justakill> I will do that
<xubuntu697> Key, guys, so the xubuntu is built on the ubuntu
<xubuntu697> ?
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xubuntu697> So is there possibility, that there will be same bugs as there ere in ubuntu?
<xubuntu697> I'm installing xubuntu now form my pendrive
<charlie-tca> yes, depending on what is causing the bug, there can be the same bug in all distributions based on Ubuntu or Debian
<xubuntu697> I had an issue on ubuntu, that my internet connection speed is to low hen i'm connected via wi-fi
<xubuntu697> on ethernet connection all is fine
<xubuntu697> so i was eondering
<charlie-tca> Very possible you will have the same issue
<xubuntu697> damn :(, btw, have you experienced, that when you do a start up disk with 11.10 for 10.04, on screen it says bootfile is invalid?
<justakill> holstein: it seems that both cards show up
<xubuntu697> So i can install 10.04 version
<charlie-tca> huh?
<justakill> holstein: i know it all worked in ubunut
<charlie-tca> 10.04 has it's own cd, why not just use that?
<charlie-tca> There are many changes from 10.04 to 11.10. I would expect problems trying to do anything with 11.10 to 10.04
<xubuntu697> I see
<xubuntu697> thanks for support :)
<holstein> justakill: cool... you should be able to choose it then.. in pavucontrol, or in the terminal in alsamixer.. check in alsamixer and make sure the levels are as expected, and trust no lables there
<charlie-tca> there are too many improvements in 11.10 for it to work with 10.04 at all. I would be very surprised if it had worked.
<justakill> holstein: well everything is on full
<justakill> holstein: in pavucontrol when i play a video or something you can see the bar moving but not for the other sound card
<xubuntu697> So how i be able to install 10.04? I don;t have installation CD
<holstein> justakill: i would re-double-couble check all the connections.. try other physical outputs
<charlie-tca> Yes, 10.04 is still available and supported for another year
<xubuntu697> or i should try burn iso to the cd?
<charlie-tca> If you have the iso, you can burn it to cd
<charlie-tca> and install from that.
<charlie-tca> But if you are already installing 11.10, might be better to wait a few months and upgrade to 12.04, which is also going to be supported for three years
<xubuntu697> As i told, if i (i don;t if this word burn fit) burn the iso too USB drive and try to install, there's an error
<xubuntu697> Oh, thanks for great news
<justakill> holstein: okay was simple in pavucontrol i set the playback for my card
<holstein> justakill: :)
<xubuntu697> If so, I probably wait a bit :)
<charlie-tca> Oh, sorry. I misunderstood. Yes, burning the iso to cd should work, but check the md5 sums first and make sure the iso is valid
<charlie-tca> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu697> thanks
<xubuntu697> it may be it :)
<xubuntu697> Do you know accurate date of 12.04 release?
<holstein> 12 is 2012, and the .04 = april.. the dates are pretty much the same too, or try to be
<xubuntu697> I see
<ChristopherNg> i think im starting to have some problems again here.
<ChristopherNg> xrandr is the only way to change resolution in xubuntu?
<holstein> i use arandr, but not for resloution changes really.. more for the spanning of the desktops
<charlie-tca> Settings manager -> display
<charlie-tca> If it is nvidia and using hardware drivers, nvidia settings works
<recluse> If I don't remove libavformat53 in order to install libavformat-extra will I trash my system?
<recluse> Correction:  l meant libavformat-extra-53
<recluse> Never used IRC before, am I in the right place?
<charlie-tca> You are in the right place, but apparently, no one has an answer.
<Unit193> He's not in the right place if he's looking for candy though.
<charlie-tca> If the installer wants to remove a file when installing another, and you refuse to allow it, it usually makes a mess of things
<charlie-tca> If the installer does not attempt to remove the file, normally, it is fine to have them installed
<recluse> Thank you, Charlie.
<recluse> It only gives me the choice of "cancel" or "install anyway".
<recluse> The Software Center, that is.
<charlie-tca> I see
<charlie-tca> I think I would cancel, and run the install in a terminal using sudo apt-get install ???
<charlie-tca> Then if the installer says it will remove the file, allow it to
<Unit193> It's more verbose, yes.
<charlie-tca> I don't actually use the Software Center for anything
<recluse> So just do sudo apt-get install libavformat-extra-53?
<charlie-tca> yes.
<Unit193> If that's the package, yep.
<charlie-tca> It will come back and tell you if it needs to add extra files or remove any files
<recluse> Ok, thank you!  I'll try it.  I was going to take it out manually, but when I went to do that it said I have to take out 500 other things.
<recluse> Which I figured would lead to 500 more things.
<Seryth> Guys, my audio is broken. I'm using pulseaudio, and all of a sudden today it's not working. I'm running on xubuntu, and all I see in the volume control applet thing is "Dummy output: pulseaudio". What do? D: I need music ;__;
<Sandor> Hello all
<Sandor> I need some help
<Sandor> I have an Ubuntu PC
<Sandor> And Win7 PC
<Sandor> And I want to connect them with an ethernet cable to share a connection
<Sandor> Will it work?
 * nanotube has a spliced crossover ethernet cable somewhere... :)
#xubuntu 2012-02-17
<blawiz> i do 'PATH="$PATH:/BACKUP/bin";export PATH' and gmrun still does not recognize scripts in my script-folder. after google'ing it i think it might be a xfce(xubuntu) problem
<blawiz> anyone else having path-problems with gmrun?
<linuxjones> is there a way to log into remote desktop and then use the monitor mirror the remote desktop session?
<holstein> linuxjones: are you asking about a dual monitor hack?
<linuxjones> holstein, yeah
<linuxjones> kinda, i guess
<holstein> linuxjones: ill try and find the youtube vid i referenced.. its kinda hacky though... i gave up on it
<linuxjones> holstein, nice, thanks, what were you trying to do it for if you dont mind me aking
<linuxjones> i want like x11 forwarding, but backwards, vlc blah.avi in ssh, and it plays it on the remote desktop
<stephane56> hello
<TheSheep> !hi | stephane56
<ubottu> stephane56: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest32864> Qualche italiano è presente per aiutarmi ?
<well_laid_lawn> !it | Guest32864
<ubottu> Guest32864: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest32864> Anche per assistenza Xubunut ?
<Guest32864> Xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> yep ubuntu & xubuntu
<Guest32864> Thanks !
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<mang0> Hey all, I'm having real trouble with pulseaudio. It was working fine a couple of days ago, and now it's suddenly not working. In the xfce volume control icon, instead of seeing my soundcard and stuff listed, it just says "Playback: Dummy Output (PulseAudio Mixer)" and the other option is "Capture: Monitor of Dummy Output (PulseAudio Mixer). This is really weird, I've not seen these before. What can I do? I wnt sound back ;__; I posted this yesterday, b
<mang0> ut had to go to bed before I could get an answer to fix it...
<well_laid_lawn> mang0: did the sound stop after an upgrade?
<Kingsy> guys, I was setting up a vnc server yesterday and in the xstartup I just put initxfce4  <--- I THINK something like that.. when I opened the vnc server it loaded xfce fine but it wasnt the normal instance.. it looked like default or something.. how do you get it to start the xubuntu interface?
<mang0> well_laid_lawn: Well, I recently switched from gnome/unity over to xfce completely, and removed gnome. The sound has only been having problems after that. But, it was working yesterady...
<mang0> yesterday*
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<Kingsy> no-one around today ?
<Feye> Is there a way in Xubuntu to get rid of a login manager and boot directly into the X environment omitting a password ? By changing a runlevel, or something like that ?
<Feye> I found it possible in a rergular Ubuntu using their Gnome Administration utility, but there is no such thing in xfce. Thank you.
<TheSheep> Feye: you can set the login manager to autologin
<TheSheep> !lightdm | Feye
<Kingsy> TheSheep: any ideas about my issue?
<Kingsy> been googling for a while now with no avail
<TheSheep> Kingsy: I don't use vnc, but I suppose you could just login to that account locally, choosing the xubuntu session as default
<TheSheep> Kingsy: after that it should use it by default everywhere
<Kingsy> yeah, well the problem isnt local really, I choose xubuntu session when I log in, but if I use vnc before I log in, then it starts my user with the standard xfce session.. and does so until I log the user out and log back in, it would be nice to just start the xubuntu session from xstartup
<Kingsy> TheSheep: I don't really know who/where to ask.. even google doesnt seem to know
<Feye> Thank you.
<Kingsy> well if anyone gets a second and has an idea about my problem give me a shout.. thanks
<baizon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kingsy> baizon: I did ummm 1 sec I will repeat
<baizon> i didnt receive anything
<Kingsy> guys, I was setting up a vnc server yesterday and in the xstartup I just put initxfce4  <--- I THINK something like that.. when I opened the vnc server it loaded xfce fine but it wasnt the normal instance.. it looked like default or something.. how do you get it to start the xubuntu interface?
<Kingsy> correction tho.. its not initxfce4   its    startxfce4 \
<Kingsy> but still I don't know how to start a xubuntu interface
<Kingsy> baizon: any thoughts?
<Kingsy> google doesnt even know :P
<baizon> Kingsy: try "xinit xfce4-session"
<Kingsy> 1 sec
<Kingsy> baizon: naa that doesnt load the desktop.. you a grey window
<Kingsy> just*
<Kingsy> and also a xterm because that is in my xstartup too
<Kingsy> hehe the cursor is also a bit black CROSS
<Kingsy> well.. any other ideas from anyone is welcome.. cos I am still stuck on this
<Kingsy> baizon: any other thoughts on that?
<baizon> Kingsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<baizon> tryd that?
<Kingsy> baizon: I don't see anywhere on there that mentions how to do it...
<ThePendulum> How does one format an usb drive in xfce/xubuntu?
<ThePendulum> *a
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: with the startup disk creator
<TheSheep> ThePendulum: in system menu
<ThePendulum> Oh hey
<ThePendulum> Can I also use it to throw an openSUSE installation on it?
<TheSheep> sure
<TheSheep> any iso
<ThePendulum> TIL
<ThePendulum> thanks
<ThePendulum> Hm
<ThePendulum> The ISO doens't show up when I select it
<ThePendulum> I'll just go with the regular method then, thanks for at least showing me a way to format that drive :)
<TheSheep> there should be an 'other' button or something like that
<TheSheep> yw
<ThePendulum> Yeah, I clicked that one and selected the openSUSE Gnome installation, but after I select it, it won't show up in the Startup Disc Creator list
<TheSheep> I see
<linuxjones> is there a way to run vlc on a remote machine
<Unit193> In what way?
<ThePendulum> linuxjones: The media player?
<linuxjones> yeah
<Unit193> A few ways, depends on what you want to do.
<ThePendulum> What prevents you from running it?
<linuxjones> nothing, i have another xubuntu install on a pc thats connected to my tv, and i would like to be able to play movies on it either with ssh or some net command
<Unit193> linuxjones: Alright, you can either use nvlc (better option for remote control), or DISPLAY=:0 vlc
<Unit193> Both you can put the filename after.
<Adriannom> hi.  i've installed compiz but even though i've updated /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml to use compiz it just doesn't.  any ideas where i can go from here?
<Adriannom> i'm on 11.10
<Unit193> compiz --replace is generally the way to do it.
<Adriannom> Unit193, that would load the wm, then replace the wm.  i want to load the correct wm initially.  anyway, when i try compiz --replace with xfce4 selected as the window manager it says that the window manager is already loaded and crashes
<Unit193> After you would have done that, you'd have checked "Save Session" when logging out.
<Unit193> But otherwise, dunno as I've never used it.
<Adriannom> save session would load compiz --replace on login right?
<Adriannom> if so compiz --replace isn't working for me :(
<Adriannom> it did before i changed the window decorator in compiz settings to xfce4
<Adriannom> but now it complains that the wm is already loaded
<Adriannom> no help on here, #ubuntu, #xfce or #compiz.  any other channels i could try?
<Marzata> compiz? what for?
<Adriannom> why did i join the channel or why am i trying to use compiz?
<Adriannom> primarily i need the zoom feature.  the other stuff would be nice too, but not entirely necessary i guess
<Marzata> ah so
<Adriannom> ah so indeed
<mongy> I use it without problems.  I added compiz --replace ccp to startup applications,
<Adriannom> mongy, which window decorator?  emerald?
<mongy> yup
<leo-unglaub> hi, is ther a netinstall iso of xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<leo-unglaub> my normal usb drive ist broken and i only have a 512mb stick to reinstall my pc
<Sysi> you can make minimal installation and then install xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> (if there isn't ready image)
<leo-unglaub> Sysi: you mean th default ubuntu netinstall wothout unity and then installing xubuntu-desktop?
<Sysi> yeah, minimal ubuntu (not server)
<Sysi> you maybe can select xubuntu desktop already when installing
<leo-unglaub> Sysi: thats a great idea
<leo-unglaub> thanks !!!
<Sysi> np
<leo-unglaub> Sysi: it works perfect, thanks for the tip. now, after 1 year of **** unity i am the first time happy again with my desktop
<Sysi> I've been happy with xfce for years :p
<leo-unglaub> in good old gnome2 times ther was no need for me to look around...but i have to say...xfce looks really great
<xubuntu705> i am installing now, but i installed before and when i did an upade the mouse froze and the keyboard stopped working is this a common problem that will prevent use
<xubuntu705> of xubuntu for nothing but hobby systems
<xubuntu705> what are the best light ubuntus, ubuntu and kubuntu suck for me becasue they are too confusing
<Dani_TM> hi
<Marzata> xubuntu705: what are your spec?
<Dani_TM> what's new in xubuntu 12.04 lts?
<xubuntu705> Marzata: I put it on 2 system this one is sandy bridge 2500K.   I like speed.  ubuntu confuses the heck out of me.  I never tried kubuntu on this but found out linus
<xubuntu705> uses xfce.
<xubuntu705> does xfce have widgets or gadgets where use can see weather?
<Marzata> xubuntu705: xubuntu works very well on all machines I have installed.
<xubuntu705> My main beef is I don't want any problems, i don't want to do an update and have the thing freeze onme
<Marzata> xubuntu705: it has a weather gadget, yes
<xubuntu705> is it included on the live version, the weather gadget, I don't see it?
<xubuntu705> nm i see the panel
<Marzata> xubuntu705: install xfce4-googies
<Marzata> xfce4-goodies, I meant
<xubuntu705> i will when hd install is complete.
<xubuntu705> do goodies put gadgets on your desktop?
<xubuntu705> nm i can just link to webpage and get better info
<xubuntu705> less is more
<Marzata> also screenlets for the desktop?
<leo-unglaub1> hi, is there a way to have tabs in thunar?
<TheSheep> no
<leo-unglaub1> okay :) i guess i am not the first one asking this *g*
<TheSheep> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5904
<TheSheep> indeed
<mongy> I don't see why they are against the 'option' of it.
<leo-unglaub1> TheSheep: i see, thanks!
<mongy> does pcmanfm do tabs? I think I remember it does
<leo-unglaub1> mongy: in the forum it sounds there is a long discussion about it, so i don't want to troll around there. i accept the developers desicion and simply clone the git repos and patch it in my self
<leo-unglaub1> thanks for the quick answers
<TheSheep> leo-unglaub1: or you could use a different file manager, like pc-man
<leo-unglaub1> TheSheep: i am starting to really like the thunar renaming tools, it's faster than pyRename
<knome> leo-unglaub1, basically tabs would clutter the interface :)
<mongy> only if you switched it on
<knome> if it needed on/off switch, that would clutter the configuration options mroe
<mongy> that's what I'm saying, why not just give the option.  not that I use them/care
<knome> *more
<leo-unglaub1> i am with mongy with this. if i don't open a new tab, i don't have the interface problem
<mongy> mm  ok
<leo-unglaub1> and with tabs i thing putting them below the top seperator would work
<mongy> I guess if it's that big a deal for someone they can use another fm
<knome> well, i do disagree/stand with the xfce devs
<TheSheep> more importantly, tabs would change how you use thunar
<TheSheep> and thunar was designed to be used in specific way
<TheSheep> which is quite efficinet, by the way, once you get used to it
<knome> :)
<TheSheep> and as leo-unglaub1 noted, this is not a topic for this channel
<Sysi> yeah, great to have own way, if you want different you can use one of many other FMs
<knome> yup. welcome to #xubuntu-offtopic  :)
<leo-unglaub1> please don't get me wrong...i am new to xfce, i am just trying a little bit :)
<leo-unglaub1> i respect dev desicions :)
<ThePendulum> How can I utilize my dual screen setup in Xubuntu?
<ThePendulum> I tried grandr, but it returns "User set screen size larger than max screen size".
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know why I, all the sudden, have both my monitors displayed twice in the Settings Editor?
<ThePendulum> Both as DFP3/DFP4 and DVI-0/DVI-1
#xubuntu 2012-02-18
<leo-unglaub> witch is the best drop down terminal for xubuntu with supports multipe desktops?
<bazhang> such as guake? tilda and the like?
<leo-unglaub> bazhang: yes, like them...but tilda has limited support for multiple screens
<leo-unglaub> i have 3 screens here...and tilda is every time on the left one
<leo-unglaub> but i need i on the middle one
<bazhang> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/08/drop-down-terminal-for-ubuntu.html   I see only the three here
<leo-unglaub> bazhang: okay, so it's not just me :)
<bazhang> Also one good feature of Tilda is that you can disable showing on all workplaces.
<bazhang> ^ that's from the link
<leo-unglaub> hmmm, okay
<leo-unglaub> i will try both
<leo-unglaub> maybe there was an update
<leo-unglaub> bazhang: thanks !
<bazhang> hope that helps, never used them, just the kde one yakuake (which you wouldn't want as xubuntu is gtk)
<leo-unglaub> hehe, yakuake is the only one i know witch supports multipe monitors *g*
<leo-unglaub> bud sadly kde only
<leo-unglaub> well, i can live with guake....i am still soo happy about xfce....after one year of unity...believe me....i am the happiest person in the world to habe a desktop without all those fancy things :)
<bazhang> wonder if HUD will have a dropdown
<leo-unglaub> hud?
<jandrusk> HUD is an updated feature in that Unity garbage.
<bazhang> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shirakawasuna> anyone else been getting this recently? all of my notifications get put into some weird mail icon
<kiopnuio> Where should bugs be filed against xubuntu?
<kiopnuio> I don't understand why oneconf is installed and I don't see how to remove it without hacking the dependency chain
<Bham-Bob> After running the updater my Xubuntu will not boot, all I get is a >grub prompt
<holstein> Bham-Bob: i would try an older kernel if you see one
<Bham-Bob> I don't get the boot menu it just drops straight to the grub> prompt
<Bham-Bob> I have just booted from a live CD and am trying to figure out how to restore grub
<Bham-Bob> anyone know how to restore or install grub from a live CD?
<kiopnuio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Grub
<metasansana> kiopnuio: I believe the bugs are filed on launchpad
<cfhowlett> Bham-Bob   ask over @ #ubuntu
<Bham-Bob> okay
<EtherDen> hi everyone! %)
<Ghrim> Hey, i'm using the power management tool, and when the screen locks it uses something really really ugly. Is there anything I can do to change this?
<EtherDen> i don't know, sorry %)
<EtherDen> may be video driver not work correct, in my opinion
<Ghrim> No, it's just the default thing, I think it's called xscreensaver?
<EtherDen> press ctr+alt+backspace and restart lightdm, for example
<Myrtti> well that doesn't replace the screensaver
<mongy> if you mean the picture of the burning monitor, yeah it's not very flash
<mongy> I set mine to turn the monitor off when it locks
<mongy> the image is in /usr/share/pixmaps
<EtherDen> so... i completed setup xubuntu on my mac, i need restart, see you later %)
<Ghrim> I've found something called 'slock' which just goes black, theres no prompt or anything, you just type in your password and hit enter. Is there any way of using this with the power management tool?
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> is this a bug?
<baizon> when i try to install alacarte, i have to install 137 other dependencies
<baizon> the whole mono lib, compiz and gnome stuff
<mongy> --no-install-recommends
<baizon> mongy: thank you :)
<mongy> I don't think it works 100% that way though.
<mongy> Like, I wasn't able to edit the properties of an item
<knome> it's fixed in precise
<knome> baizon, yes, it's a bug :P
<baizon> knome: indeed
<baizon> so i have to wait 2 months :)
<knome> well, you can use --no-install-recommends for now and most things in alacarte should work
<baizon> no
<baizon> the most important thing doesnt work
<knome> aha
<baizon> in 12.04
<baizon> yes
<baizon> but not in 11.10
<baizon> i cant edit the "web browser" entry
<baizon> or add some entrys
<baizon> but no problem
<baizon> i will wait until 12.04 :)
<knome> the web browser is an exo launcher
<knome> afaik
<baizon> i know
<baizon> but last time i tryd to edit this entrys my whole menu was broken
<knome> ;]
<knome> that's probably because OnlyShowIn=XFCE doesn't work in alacarte on 11.10 either
<baizon> yep :)
<musashi> hi all
<baizon> hi hi
<musashi> just to say hi Im installing xubuntu and I connected to irc from install
<baizon> well done :)
<musashi> hehe
<musashi> It s great how installation have evolved
<musashi> since that text black terminal
<baizon> yeah, but its a ubuntu thing :>
<baizon> if you try to install arch linux it will be very difficult comparing to ubuntu :)
<musashi> i know
<musashi> I ve  installed mint and xubuntu
<baizon> thats why i like xubuntu, its so easy :)
<musashi> hahaha I did last month
<baizon> mint isnt good with xfce
<baizon> bleeding edge :(
<musashi> well I tried standard with gnome
<musashi> no?
<baizon> after installation and then updates my system was broken
<baizon> musashi: mint + xfce is bleeding edge. Minut + Gnome isnt thats right
<musashi> I m installing in a laptop because of the power manager
<musashi> of xfce
<musashi> cause I m using crunchbang with openbox and a xfcepowermanager 0.8.5 and it gives me problems and I cant update it because  of dependencies. well it s  a long history
<musashi> I dont want to be boring :P
<baizon> :)
<musashi> well can  I see a shorcut key reference? I like using kb more than touchpad or mouse
<musashi> well* where
<musashi> Im rebooting thanks baizon bye
<dnlserrano> hi guys
<dnlserrano> how can i add a program, eclipse in this case, to my apps menu (under "office", in particular)?
<mongy> wish people would lurk
<ThePendulum> What file system should I use for a storage hard drive for linux?
<bazhang> shared with windows or not
<ThePendulum> well, perhaps in the future
<bazhang> ext4 if not
<ThePendulum> and what if yes?
<bazhang> ntfs
<ThePendulum> hmpf
<ThePendulum> I just formatted it to ntsf, and now the 'daemon is prohibited'
<ThePendulum> when I try to mount the drive
<ThePendulum> oh
<ThePendulum> it works now, nvm
<bazhang> with ntfs-3g?
<bazhang> ok
<ThePendulum> thanks
<bazhang> heh I did nothing
<ThePendulum> Well, you confirmed I should format it to ntsf if I want to use it for both windows and linux
<bazhang> glad to take credit though!
<ThePendulum> Haha
<bazhang> :)
<felicia> anyone for assistance?
<baizon> !ask | felicia
<ubottu> felicia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<felicia> just installed latest xubuntu on an old machine with an ATI Sapphire X550 video card. no restricted drivers available. installed latest updates. monitor resolution low(ish). ideas?
<baizon> felicia: try the radeon drivers.
<baizon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/maverick/xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<baizon> ou sorry it wont wor
<baizon> word
<baizon> work
<felicia> not working
<baizon> felicia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<baizon> you got the package xserver-xorg-video-ati installd?
<felicia> not sure. how do i check?
<felicia> baizon, no. it's not
<baizon> so install it plz :)
<felicia> baizon, not able to install. it says: dependencies unsatisfied
<felicia> ok now. added the source. installed via terminal
<felicia> what now?
<baizon> reboot :)
<felicia> ok
<baizon> and check if it works
<felicia> baizon, nope. :)
<felicia> resolution still jerky
<felicia> no 3d support
<baizon> felicia: what cable do you use?
<felicia> vga
<baizon> what resolution do you need?
<felicia> 1920 prefferably, it's a 21" monitor
<felicia> the point is, the motherboard has an internal 64MB video card, and the ATI was added afterward. should i try to remove it and stay on the onboard card???
<baizon> you can test it
<felicia> ok
<felicia> baizon, still no change.
<felicia> question: in bios i have the settings: primary graphics card - PCI, PCIE VGA, integrated vga
<felicia> which one should i choose?
<jesusrmx> hello, I cannot apply updates, the update manager insist there is an update available, trying to install fails because is from a "no authenticated source" (my translation from spanish), if I uncheck the package (libnspr4-0d) it anyways fails with the same result, how do I either force the install or force forget such package?. thanks
<metasansana> felicia: PCIE would be the add in card
<felicia> metasansana, which doesn't work either
<jmcantrell> anyone having trouble with mouse clicks with the latest updates? it's driving me bonkers
<felicia> now i am on the integrated card
<felicia> should i reinstall with the ATI removed completely?
<jesusrmx> jmcantrell, me. Sometimes I have to click 3 or four times so it works, I thought it was the mouse hardware problem ...
<leo-unglaub> Hi, i am building a "custom action" in thunar....but i need a placeholder %F with contains all selected filed from all open thunar instances?
<leo-unglaub> is ther a option for that?
<jmcantrell> jesusrmx: it's happening with my external mouse and my touchpad, so i doubt it's hardware
<metsys23> hi fellows
<jmcantrell> jesusrmx: do you happen to use btnx?
<metsys23> I am with a big problem and you probably can help me: my computer gets to hot when i am using xubuntu, heats up even more than when using windows, any sugestion to fix it?
<jesusrmx> jmcantrell, no, just standard support
<metsys23> is there a software that can help me with it?
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: i guess that your fans are controled by the os himself and windows had some divers for that
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: yo should go into the bios and enable the automatic fan powering
<leo-unglaub> so you don't have to worry about it
<ThePendulum> How do I run a certain command on start-up?
<ThePendulum> Or, is there another way to configure & maintain a dualscreen setup besides "xrandr --output DFP3 --left-of DFP4"?
<metsys23> leo-unglaub, automatic fan powering? i never heard about it. i will try it, thanks!
<metsys23> i will try it rigth now, brb
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: or maybe auto fan control
<metsys23> leo-unglaub, back... There is an option in my bios named Fan always on and i have ir enabled so it should be right
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: another way would be with lm_sensors
<leo-unglaub> but sady i only have a good gernam toturial
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: what model is your computer?
<metsys23> compaq presario cq60
<metsys23> it always get hotter really fast, is a model issue
<ThePendulum> That's why I prefer to build my own systems, hehe
<metsys23> but in windwos it auto-slowdown when it is too hot
<metsys23> and in linux it just poweroff :(
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: but the fans are running all the time?
<leo-unglaub> maybe there is to much dust in it?
<ThePendulum> metsys23: Do you have room for more fans? Perhaps replace some fans with better ones?
<leo-unglaub> have you tryed cleanin it?
<ThePendulum> And indeed, make sure it isn't clogged with dust
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: in xfce4-goodies there are some scripts witrh allow you to monitor the temp in your computer and take some actions if the temp is rising to fast
<metsys23> yes, it can be a problem, i never open this computer, is a laptop with about 4 years
<metsys23> probably it is clogged with dust... the fans are working by the moment i start it until i shutdown it :)
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: than the first thing is cleaning it
<ThePendulum> Oh it's a laptop
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: that can bring you the releave you needet with the temp probem
<metsys23> leo-unglaub and ThePendulum you are rigth, i probably will open it by the first time and aspire it
<metsys23> thanks a lot
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: :)
<ThePendulum> Be careful, laptops are a bitch to open up and put together again
<metsys23> a will see some videos about how to open it :)
<metsys23> ThePendulum, thats what i am afraid :(
<leo-unglaub> metsys23: well, the worst thing is that you have to buy a new laptop...with also fixes the heating problem *g*
<ThePendulum> lol
<metsys23> leo-unglaub, hahahaha thats right, and in fact this one is getting a bit old :) but there is no money to bougth a new one :(
<mongy> does it support cpu frequency scaling?
<toonRJ> somebody can help me to install vmware on xubuntu 10.04?
<toonRJ> i have a problem with kernel headers
<ThePendulum> Could anyone connect to me using TeamViewer and set up Xubuntu to utilize both my screens, or tell me how?
<covidiu> Hello. I accidentally clicked on an "Do not show this message again button" on a notification message. Is there any way to undo that?
<ThePendulum> What program?
<covidiu> Just the regular notification bubble I get when connection is established.
<ThePendulum> Hmm
<mongy> covidiu: the file in ~/.gconf/apps/nm-applet
<mongy> <entry name="disable-connected-notifications" mtime="1323012638" type="bool" value="true"/>    change to false
<covidiu> mongy: Thanks.
<mongy> Im trying to use gnome-mplayer but it only opens in a small player controls only size, and I need to resize the window to see any video.  I have enaled "save window size and location" in the prefs but makes no different
<Sysi> what if you disable it
<mongy> it was disabled by default.
<mvandamme> hi all, I installed Xubuntu 11.10 in English, but I want to change the language. Is it possible ?
<Sysi> also try enabling "resize window when new video is loaded
<leo-unglaub> mvandamme: System Settings... -> Language Support
<mongy> it was..
<mvandamme> @leo-unglaub: I do not have System Settings... If have Settings->Settings Manager
<leo-unglaub> mvandamme: just type language in the programm finder
<leo-unglaub> i just have the german name here :)
<leo-unglaub> mvandamme: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<mvandamme> @leo-unglaub: it is "Xubuntu", not "Ubuntu" ...
<leo-unglaub> mvandamme: it's the same way
<leo-unglaub> on all buntus
<leo-unglaub> *buntu
<mvandamme> @leo-unglaub: I'm sorry, but I do not have System->Administration->Language support ?
<leo-unglaub> the path is different, but it's the same tool
<mongy> I'll just go back to vlc.
<mongy> can't be bothered with silly bugs
<leo-unglaub> mvandamme: open a terminal and type "gnome-language-selector "
<mvandamme> @leo-unglaub: that did the trick... thanks
<leo-unglaub> np
<jadoe> I get massive tearing (e.g. when moving windows). How do I fix that?
<jadoe> (Intel HD 3000, if that matters)
<mongy> jadoe:  compositing enabled?
<jadoe> yes
<mongy> disable it
<jadoe> didn't help
<GridCube> jadoe, are you using your proper drivers?
<jadoe> that is a good question. i have no idea.
<Sysi> 10.04 LTS or newer?
<jadoe> 11.10
<Sysi> should have the right driver
<GridCube> jadoe, check with >gksu jockey-gtk
<jadoe> doesn't offer anything, empty list
<GridCube> then you don't need drivers :/
<Sysi> intel, default drivers are the best you got, you can options them with xorg.conf and maybe something else but I don't really know about that
<GridCube> jadoe, this thread should interest you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728526
<jadoe> thanks
<mongy> blueman-applet crashing on startup, is there a fix?
<ThePendulum> So
<ThePendulum> Xfce dual-screen, anyone? :O
<metsys23> hi felows
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<mongy> sup
<jadoe> hm. no tearing with compiz.
<metsys23> a quick question (sorry to bore again): is there any way to the OS recognize my 4gb ram in a 32x OS (xubuntu)?
<Unit193> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Unit193> PAE kernels are default for Pangolin.
<mongy> jadoe: what did you di different
<mongy> do*
<metsys23> hum, never heard about pae... it transform OS in a 64bits system or simply allow it to regonize my 4gb ram?
<Unit193> It's a 32bit helper, not trnasfer.
<jadoe> mongy: nothing. i installed compiz and did "compiz --replace"
<Unit193> Well, nothing is a "trnasfer"
<metsys23> Unit193, thanks! i will read a litle about it and try to set up it. Thanks!
<mongy> jadoe: I use that as well.  a side effect is it got rid of my tearing too.
<Unit193> Great!
<Foxhoundz> How do I save my screen brightness settings
<Foxhoundz> it resets every time I reboot the computer
<ThePendulum> So
<ThePendulum> I installed Dropbox, but the Dropbox option doesn't show up in the menu?
<Unit193> Should be under "Internet".
<jadoe> is there a way to make a launcher bring an already running instance of the program to the front instead of starting a new instance?
<ThePendulum> Unit193: There's no such thing as "Internet"?
<ThePendulum> jadoe: Isn't that what the Window Buttons are for?
<jadoe> well, i've been using os x for the last five years, i'm having a hard time adjusting. i'd prefer dock-like behaviour. i'll have to give the dock clones a try, i guess.
<mongy> ThePendulum: /usr/share/applications/  and the desktop file make sure it has Network in the category
<xubuntu049> hi all, who can help me
<mongy> jadoe: there are a few launchers like cairo, docky and awn which are comparable to osx
<ThePendulum> jadoe: Well, I agree
<mongy> or there is dockbarx in the panel which does like windows
<ThePendulum> mongy: What exactly do you mean with "make sure it has Netwerk in the category"? What category?
#xubuntu 2012-02-19
<mongy> ThePendulum: the .desktop file
<mongy> ThePendulum: look if a .desktop file exists for it first
<ThePendulum> There are no hidden files in that folder
<mongy> no, a file with extension .desktop
<ThePendulum> There's only a "Desktop" file, but none of the files seem to have a .desktop extension
<jadoe> mongy: i know. but at least awn and cairo didn't exactly integrate well with xfce the last time i tried them (~1.5 years ago).
<xubuntu049> how fix apt error when installing xubuntu???
<mongy> xubuntu049: what error
<mongy> jadoe: they should integrate as well as gnome afaik, with compositing available now and then compiz still available if needed
<xubuntu049> Unable to configure apt to install additional packages...
<mongy> xubuntu049: what packages?
<xubuntu049> dont know
<xubuntu049> just some packages it didnt say what...
<mongy> ThePendulum: I just installed dropbox, it put an entry in my Internet called "File Synchonizer"
<mongy> ok, try sudo apt-get -f install
<xubuntu049> if i restart the pc, xubuntu will not boot at all
<ThePendulum> You put an entry in your internet?
<xubuntu049> and network didnt work so apt too didn work ǘ
<ThePendulum> I honestly don't know what you mean
<xubuntu049> how to connect to wlan from promt???
<mongy> ThePendulum: http://imgur.com/pTQWP
<ThePendulum> Oh there's more to that file than just executing
<ThePendulum> Well...?
<ThePendulum> What do I need to do with it
<mongy> edit the category to where you want it to appear
<ThePendulum> Well it should have it's own category
<ThePendulum> I am talking about the rightclick menu
<mongy> just copy mine
<ThePendulum> It is the same
<mongy> ?
<mongy> I don't follow
<ThePendulum> When I right-click on a file in my Dropbox folder, there should be a 'Dropbox' category with the 'Copy link' option, so I can share that file
<mongy> ah, I see
<CLIaddict> finally
<CLIaddict[away]> maybe you guys are more helpful, I AM using xubuntu after all
<CLIaddict[away]> brb
<god-zotac> what is the binary that runs the "crash report" in the indicator plugin?  i want to get rid of it permanently, it is very annoying to me, and i usually am well aware of a crash without the need for a visual notification :)
<god-zotac> and how do i set up the keychain to automatically unlock/authenticate when loading my desktop instead of prompting for a password when i open my web browser the first time during the session? i know i can remove the keychain password completely, but that's not practical to me
<b__> Anyone on irc?
<b__> I could use some help
<brandon> alright I have used linux for over 4 years close to 5 and have moved to xubuntu after ubuntu switched to unity and gnome depreciated version 2. However I have had my computer go completely unresponisive where I had to pull the power chord to reboot. And by unresponsive ctrl+alt+f1 would not take me to a command line... This is the third time today what is going on
<b__> Did you try booting from a cd, to try to pull some logs?
<b__> <---- Noob btw
<b__> but it's still a thought
<b__> On my first 3 installs I borked some things up bad, and had to boot from a disc to fix them
<brandon> well I can still reboot into the system but the frequent crashing is driving me crazy
<b__> I have you checked logs?
<b__> Have you^
<b__> Does it only crash while you're using it, or while it's sleeping?
<b__> brandon, I have a question for you....
<b__> do you have a bt dongle?
<b__> blue tooth
<brandon> no, its built in blue tooth
<brandon> But I use BT dongles on my other computers but they all run gnome 2
<b__>  I have connected a bluetooth devise via blueman, and enabled pulseaudio plugin, in the sound settings I can see the bt input and the volume level changing, but can hear no sound. I checked puvu control, and the alsa mixer, nothing is muted. I ran a sound record, which actually recorded the audio I could not hear
<brandon> a bluetooth headset?
<brandon> I have only used bluetooth for file transfers sorry
<b__> My phone
<b__> Oh
<b__> I got obex to work just fine
<brandon> well you can access the files on your phone
<b__> but cannot get the music to stream via bluetooth
<brandon> but thats all I have done in the past
<brandon> if there not encrypted
<b__> I'm trying to set up so my wife won't blow the pc speakers on my windows machine.....
<b__> My xubuntu is hooked up to my stereo
<b__> and my big screen
<brandon> ah I see
<b__> in the living room
<b__> the pc is in the bedroom.. so she turns it up allllllll the way
<brandon> I know for a fact that you can limit users to a certin volume
<b__> but If I could set it up so she only had to toggle bt
<b__> ....
<b__> then she could use the big speakers wirelessly
<b__> :O
<b__> I love the concept, and I'm so close!
<brandon> well Im saying I know that you can set the computer not to go above a certing level for her account
<brandon> srry certain
<b__> yeah...
<brandon> these crashes are a pain when im trying to download 27,000 pictures ...
<brandon> well good luck let me know if there is something else I could help you with
<b__> ty
<raven> hi
<raven> xubuntu 11.10 - cpu-freq-plugin does not take any effect to frequency - any solution?
<jadoe> why do i get openvt, when i want vlc? http://sprunge.us/NXUR
<TheSheep> jadoe: type 'which vlc'
<jadoe> /usr/bin/vlc
<TheSheep> jadoe: dpkg -S /usr/bin/vlc
<jadoe> vlc-nox: /usr/bin/vlc
<TheSheep> jadoe: what if you type 'alias'?
<jadoe> kill me now. i copied my aliases from os x. i have a 'alias vlc="open -a VLC"' in there. sorry for wasting your time.
<TheSheep> np
<TheSheep> raven: afaik that plugin doesn't work with the new kernel
<jadoe> what's the difference between notification area and indicator applet?
<mongy> radiotray ?
<Sysi> some apps only work with indicator-applet and some with notification area
<TheSheep> indicator applet is a retarded and broken idea at remarking the notification area, in short
<TheSheep> in an attempt to make the notification area work like on mac
<raven> TheSheep how to adjust it at least by cmd?
<TheSheep> raven: I don't understand
<raven> TheSheep performance/ondemand/....
<mongy> it should be ondemand automatically
<raven> mongy yes but i need to adjust to powersafe and performance too
<mongy> ondemand is already good for that.. it will bump up when needed
<raven> mongy i need powersafe manually!!
<mongy> I think there is an indicator that can do it.   jupiter I think its called
<mongy> never used it
<mongy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73710/how-can-i-adjust-cpu-frq-in-lubuntu   nice
<hobgoblin> I've got that jupiter thing on the laptop - seems to work ok
<raven> hobgoblin how to add it to panel?
<hobgoblin> raven: not remembering - hang on I'll go boot it up
<raven> hobgoblin does not work anyway - perhaps no root?
<hobgoblin> works here - which is not much help - I didn't do anything odd with it - just started it from the system menu
<hobgoblin> sits in the notification area I think
<raven> hm
<hobgoblin> shouldn't need root afaik - try it from a terminal and see if there are any errors - /usr/bin/jupiter-run
<hobgoblin> and when you say it does not work - what exactly do you mean? it runs but doesn't do anything or doesn't even run
<raven> does not change freq
<raven> oh!
<raven> from cmd it works right!
<hobgoblin> there were reports of reboot needed sometimes looking at forum
<raven> ok
<Gianpox> Hi to all, I have a problem with the suspend mode. I can active it without problem but to exit I must press the "On/off" button. If I use the keyboard o mouse the notebook (a Thinkpad x121e) doesn't exit from suspend mode.
<arpad2> hello
<metasansana> ai
<arpad2> after reinstalling grub2 xubuntu doesnt boot
<metasansana> what do you see?
<xb> i did the updates   from today  xubuntu x86_64  12.04   and the theme  as changed ...
<arpad2> metasansana: frozen picture of xubuntu picture before the login screen appears
<Sysi> arpad2: does Ctrl Alt F6 do anything?
<Sysi> xb: 12.04 support at #ubuntu+1
<astap> Hi, I have not worked "in a terminal window open." How to cure? http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0219/h_1329639455_2106128_8a5d63e2d3.jpeg
<arpad2> Sysi: now or during the boot?
<Sysi> now
<Sysi> astap: please use #ubuntu-ru instead of google translate, they should know xubuntu too
<arpad2> terminal appeared ang the GUI dissapeared, if Im right
<arpad2> but with Ctrl Alt F7 i came back here :)
<astap> Sysi: ok
<arpad2> now I'm on live cd
<Sysi> arpad2: you can try re-reinstalling grub
<Sysi> make sure you select root and disk right
<arpad2> Sysi: ok
<Marzata> what is this bug in Stellarium?
<Marzata> when you try to exit the full screen
<arpad2> Sysi: I made this http://paste.ubuntu.com/848653/
<dvanstone> hello
<dvanstone> does anyone else use google chrome 17.0.963.56 ?
<mongy> dev version?
<mongy> 7.0.963.26 (Developer Build 116225 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<mongy> 17.0.963.26 (Developer Build 116225 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<dvanstone>  I see a smiley before the tabs on the upper left and was curious if it was norm ?
<dvanstone> normal
<mongy> pic?
<mongy> how did you get .56?
<dvanstone> let me post it
<dvanstone> mongy; i'd have to look back in time a few days but I would think apt-get
<mongy> the dev ppa is 17.0.963.26, which I use
<mongy> the daily ppa is v18
<mongy> so what do you have?
<dvanstone> 17.0.963.56
<mongy> where from
<mongy> can you pastebin apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<dvanstone> http://imgur.com/zyzHw is the image
<mongy> that doesn't look 'normal'
<mongy> did you install some extension or theme?
<dvanstone> maybe I got it from google no themes
<dvanstone> http://fpaste.org/SRV3/
<dvanstone> what is the repolist command ?
<mongy> ah, you are using chrome then
<dvanstone> from software sources I get it from http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/stable
<dvanstone> yes google chrome
<mongy> stable?  hmm, seems they are slacking off in the dev ppa :(
<dvanstone> well chrome v chromuim
<mongy> ugh, yeah the chrome stable is newer than my chromium dev
<mongy> I best kill off the dev ppa if they aren't updating it quick enough
<dvanstone> the new chromes first page wants you to sign in and has users (under preferences > Personal Stuff) which I believe is where that icon comes from
<mongy> yeah the new users feaure.  never use dit
<dvanstone> well in this version you can't avoid it
<mongy> it's in mine, but I'm the only user
<mongy> so with only 1 user that icon is up there?
<mongy> heh, the daily ppa was last updated 6 weeks ago
<mongy> bah
<dvanstone> no If you try to delete the users you end up creating more than one
<mongy> think I'll go with the chrome dev direct from google then
<dvanstone> and yes the icon goes away if you only have one
<dvanstone> but the sign into chrome is the launch page
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<dvanstone> obviously different
<ThePendulum> I removed Thunar and reinstalled it again. However, I lost that panel item and I don't know what it's called. It showed your bookmarked locations.
<dvanstone> Salutations ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> Bookmarked locations + (removable) drives
<ThePendulum> Its icon is a folder with a cursor in front of it
<ThePendulum> Anyone?
<dvanstone> directory
<mongy> 19.0.1041.0 dev
<mongy> not muhc different, apart from settings/extensions page
<mongy> much *
<mongy> I see the google repo is still dog slow
<mongy> odd.  where have the icons gone? they are there from the application menu on panel. http://i.imgur.com/jtNpQ.png
<dvanstone> oh odd how did you get the applications as part of the menu ?
<mongy> right click menu
<mongy> default xubuntu 11.10 thing
<dvanstone> different here my right click doesnt have Calculate size or Applications
<mongy> I added the calculate size, its a custom thunar action since you cant do a properties on multiple file/folders
<dvanstone> http://imgur.com/iXJnW is what I have
<mongy> 362 AND 13 BONUS POINTS  out of a total of 475 points  html5test.  what do you get
<dvanstone> from where
<mongy> html5test.com
<dvanstone> 374 and 13 bonus out of 475
<dvanstone> but i dont have a webcam plugged in
<dvanstone> is cheese the webcam tool
<mongy> yea
<enzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mongy> 12 more points on stable?? hmmm
<mongy> not  impressed with html5 youtube at fullscreen :(
<mongy> flash is better, ugh.
<dvanstone> mongy on chrome ?
<mongy> yup
<dvanstone> it should by default use webm
<mongy> not the quality, the jerkiness
<dvanstone> show me an ex:
<mongy> any html5 video.
<mongy> not any 1 video.
<mongy> with html5 fullscreen its a little jerky and with flash it's ok.
<dvanstone> what kind of video card do you have ?
<mongy> ati 4650 hd 1gig
<foobart> Hi there. This isn't really Xubuntu-specific, but I don't know a better place to ask. I want to set up whole disk encryption. I use 3 hard drives, one for the OS, two for data. On windows I use TrueCrypt. It can automount disks that use the same password as the system partition, you only have to enter your password once, pre boot. Is there a way to set something like that up on Xubuntu?
<dvanstone> nvidia is well supported imo
<dvanstone> have you tried searching the software center
<mongy> I can play a html5 webgl game at relative high frames, but youtube vids just aint quite there yet
<mongy> software centre? for what?
<dvanstone> foobart
<foobart> For what? TrueCrypt? It works only that way on windows?
<dvanstone> what does truecrypt or what ever it is called do
<mongy> I guess you'd add the other drives to fstab, so they'd mount after your main / mounted
<dvanstone> well the installer should help w/ that or have that option
<dvanstone> foobart man fstab in a terminal
<dvanstone> ohh games chess connect 4 solitaire
<dvanstone> how many displays does your cards support
<mongy> me?
<dvanstone> yep
<mongy> its a laptop
<mongy> I have vga and hdmi interfaces as well.  dont use them tho
<mongy> not sure what you mean otherwise.
<dvanstone> I feel rather confined when I have less than three screens
<mongy> oh.  nah, just my 1080 is enough for me.  plenty of workspaces tho
<mongy> cant believe ive only just removed indicator-messages menu
<mongy> only think used by it is pidgin and I hardly use that nor do I need to set status from there.
<hahn> any one know of a good program that can be used to view or fix a pdf that's corrupted?
<dvanstone> zerox
<dvanstone> oops I spelled that wrong
<dvanstone> xerox
<hahn> thats not free though, is it?
<dvanstone> where did you get the corrupted pdf
<hahn> a hidden service
<dvanstone> generally it has to do with what created the file
<hahn> but it's currently under a DDoS attack
<hahn> i opend the file and started reading it fine while it was still loading(it's 1000+ pages)
<hahn> then when it loaded ~900 pages it stopped and now i cant open it again
<hahn> i don't really care about the last 10% of the pdf though
<dvanstone> what viewer are you using to read the file (how are you getting the corruption warning)
<hahn> the first time i was using "document viewer 2.30.3"(in xubuntu) then i tried foxit
<hahn> document viewer says "The document contains no pages"
<hahn> but i know it does, and it's ~13 megabytes
<dvanstone> so you changed viewer mid stream
<hahn> no
<hahn> once i saw it failed to open completely i tried it again on foxit
<dvanstone> but you said 90 percent of it was displayed
<hahn> yeah, then the pages disappeared that that message poped up
<hahn> really weird, but that's what happened
<dvanstone> well you could always send it to a printer
<hahn> what do you mean?
<hahn> like give it to a shop and see if they can fix it?
<dvanstone> hahn; http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdftk
<hahn> yeah i have that
<dvanstone> that is what I read does it
<hahn> to repair it, yes?
<hahn> the only repair that pdftk does is 'repair a pdfs corrupted xref table and stream lengths, if possible'
<hahn> and that didn't work
<hahn> it came up with an error
<hahn> :/
<dvanstone> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=corrupt+pdf+recovery+software+oss&l=
<davlefou> Hi,
<davlefou> i look for an irc french of xubuntu!
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<davlefou> and why not the #xubuntu-fr ?
<d3eniz_laptop> Question, will xubuntu run slower if i install xubuntu-desktop on top of a normal ubuntu installation or is it the same thing?
<holstein> d3eniz_laptop: *should* be the same
<d3eniz_laptop> holstein: thanks
<Unit193> It generally ends up not being quite the same.
<Unit193> But holstein is right.
<holstein> yeah, usually something in there.. i could propose a hardware case (maybe) that could be slower one way or the other
<holstein> i wouldnt lose any sleep over it either way though
<justakill> hey if i want skype should i download the ubuntu version?
<justakill> for xubuntu
<holstein> justakill: yup... the .deb (32 or 64bit, whichever you have)
<justakill> cool thanks
<Unit193> Should be in the extra repos.
<justakill> is the're anyway to make logging in freenode.net and entering channels automatically?
<justakill> with xchat
<TheSheep> justakill: yes, there is faq on http://freenode.org
<TheSheep> sorry .net
<justakill> thanks
<TheSheep> justakill: point 7. here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<justakill> yea i found it thanks
<justakill> whats the best way to do it in Xchat just send a command on entry, or set up server or nickserv password?
<justakill> i'm confused
<TheSheep> justakill: just set it up to connect with user and password
<TheSheep> justakill: in connection settings
<god-zotac> how do i manage the keyring in xubuntu?  i am getting errors when i try to open the command from Menu > Other > Keyring Access
<mongy> seahorse?
<god-zotac> mongy:: thanks, but seahorse isn't showing the password that i need to modify.. here is what the issue is.  When I log in to the desktop everytime it is prompting saying "The keyring service was not unlocked during login. Please enter your keyring password"  something to that extent
<god-zotac> mongy:: i have had the issue before with ubuntu based distros, and i have just had to open the keyring and delete the password for the default keyring. but seahorse is only showing my website stored data
<god-zotac> brb
<god-zotac> mongy:: it appears to have stopped that now heh
<mongy> have you set a different passphrase for keyrings than your login password?
<god-zotac> i hadn't done anything to any keyring related apps
<mongy> not had any keyring issues with my install and wifi etc...
<mongy> apart from setting the keyring pass to blank, not sure what else to suggest
<god-zotac> i can't even get to anything to change the keyring to blank though
<god-zotac> the keyring application isn't opening
<god-zotac> /usr/lib/gnome-keyring/gnome-keyring-prompt-3    doesn't work for me
<dvanstone> god-zotac; have you attempted with passwords you do know
<god-zotac> dvanstone:: it unlocks when i put my password in
<god-zotac> i was just wanting to get rid of the prompt everytime i login to my desktop
<god-zotac> because it is annoying having to put the password in once to login, and then again to unlock the keychain
<god-zotac> mongy:: dvanstone this:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17739212/Pictures/Screenshots/keyring-everytime-login.png
<god-zotac> let me try this. 1 sec brb
<god-zotac> that fixed it, just blanked the keyring  (login) password in seahorse, rebooted, no more prompt
<mongy> cool
<ZippyX> hi there
<ZippyX> anyone wake ?
<nikin> hi. I have to install a system witch will be used 99% for we browsing, using possibly chrome. As the system will be used for a long time like that, do you think that is possible, that is use precise for this?
<nikin> The HW is nothing special, just a 2.4 Ghz Cel with integrated intel VGA
<squire> totaly linux noob looking for quick help on simple audio issue
<nikin> define simple audio issue
<squire> running ubuntu studio (xfce)
<mongy> define..
<squire> i was trying to adjust audio settings with the audio settings control panel and adjusting something wrong. Now a tremendous hiss is constantly there in background. i just want to reset all audio setting to default and start again. it was working fine for playback before i messed it up. i was trying to adjust mic/line in settings  bc i had installed dragon naturally speaking in wine and Dragon kept telling me my mic was to soft to read.
<squire> but i cant figure out how to reset
<mongy> killall pulseaudio; rm .pulse* -rf and wait
<mongy> or logout/login
<squire> i logged out logged in didnt help
<squire> so enter that command in terminal
<squire> ?
<squire> killall pulseaudio; rm .pulse* -rf
<nikin> squire: i think the problem you made is that you incrased the playback volume of the mic.
<squire> hhhmmm ok
<squire> thx
<squire> entered "killall pulseaudio; rm .pulse* -rf" into terminal
<squire> didnt say eanything
<squire> return anything
<squire> but no error either
<squire> try now?
<squire> hmm hiss stil ther
<squire> nope login log out no worky either
<nikin> squire: did you check the mic playback level?
<squire> i will try now
<squire> ohhhh ur so smart!
<squire> nikin
<squire> me feel stupid
<nikin> :P
<nikin> after 8 years. you will know it to :P
<squire> yea!
<squire> i likey xfce/ubuntu/linux
<squire> i was putting together this machine for hackintosh but kept getting kernel panics so i installed ubuntu studio to troubleshoot hardware and now im thing i just go linux
<squire> except i want to use my apple software :(
<squire> is there a 'wine' solution for os x?
<squire> or just virtualbox installing os x
<squire> ?
<nikin> depending what software
<squire> logic
<mongy> not heard of such an osx solution
<mongy> vbox it would be I guess
<squire> hmm vbox....
<squire> idk
<squire> i might try
<nikin> virtualboxing audio creation software will be painfull
<dvanstone> nikin; no more painful than some other studip creation
<sp4z> vmplayer is free and more powerful that vbox
#xubuntu 2013-02-11
<Malinuss> then I got a problem.. sigh
<Malinuss> I used the unetbootin, and got the newest xubuntu on it. Now when I boot with the USB, it first take ages when it tries to get the DHCP, and then when it finally does (it's connected trough a modem, and the internet works fine under windows), it displays some errors for like a second (I never get to read them), and boots windows...
<Malinuss> sigh...
<Zasek> Hi gyus, I need an advice - my shortcut panel won't hide even though I checked it in settings, do you know what's wrong?
<amiu> have you tried restarting? or logging out?
<Zasek> Yeah, I did. It worked when I started the PC, then I just clicked to mount a partition through "Places" in the panel and it stopped working again.
<amiu> you got me. i have that with panel 1 sometimes but its never happed with panel 2 before
<Zasek> And do you know where's the problem?
<Zasek> Or how to avoid that problem?
<amiu> no if it were me and it happened more than once in a while id search the forums, and bug reports, if theres no mention of it ii'd file a bug report
<Zasek> Ok, thanks. I did some searched the web a bit, but I've found nothing.
<Kacey> hey i have a question
<g16> everybody have questions… few have the answers.
<g16> !ask | Kacey
<ubottu> Kacey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<timma> Is there a good program to record videos from a webcam with?
<g16> VLC, for one.
<g16> Cheese.
<filantropus> Can someone help me? my xubuntu system crashs
<filantropus> itś strange. I have installed a lot of distros but everyone of them always crashes
<melodie> filantropus, do you have a nvidia card ?
<melodie> is your computer a laptop or a desktop ?
<melodie> filantropus, ??
<Candlehawk> Hello, I am having an issue with my headset not being recognized by skype. I am using xubuntu 12.10 64 bit and I am trying to get the Logitech G930 to be my default device.
<Candlehawk> asarkar: Sneaky bastard :)
<Candlehawk> asterismo: Perhaps you can help me>
<melodie> Candlehawk, does the headset have jack connection or usb connection ?
<Candlehawk> melodie: USB.
<Candlehawk> I can hear videos just fine on FF
<melodie> did you configure your head set in the pulseaudio gui configuration ?
<Candlehawk> No, just how it worked by default.
<melodie> usb headsets are difficult to get to work, I experienced it and got one with jack connection which works everywhere
<Candlehawk> It is only skype that has the issue that it does not find the headset.
<melodie> what configuration menus did you find in skype ?
<melodie> have you tried the latest skype for windows with wine ? (never know... )
<Candlehawk> I went to the options page and under sound devices I can not find anything remotely similar to the headset.
<Candlehawk> I would rather not use the windows version, due to ads and me not liking the windows layout.
<melodie> you know there is nothing much to do when it comes to non free software
<melodie> try start it from console, and then look at the output, in case something shows out
<Candlehawk> Never mind, figured it out. The list options were under weird names that had nothing to do with the headset.
<melodie> gn
<gmg85> the pop up menu on my desktop no longer works....xubuntu 12.10 64 bit :[
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! someone explain to me howto make act a usb dongle on ubuntu as access point to share internet?
<elias0elf> hi
<elias0elf> hello
<Malinuss> so I installed xubuntu on my gfs computer. "look everything will be faster and more slick then win 7" "you can just use libreoffice instead of office" "see how you can adjust everything"... then she asks "what about netflix"... welp that didn't go too good
<laite> Malinuss:  and then you read this: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/4019
<laite> (I have no idea if it works, never used netflix myself :/)
<Malinuss> laite, it works... at 5fps (it's one of those small netbooks)
<laite> oh :/
<knome> many tv series are followable with 5 frames per minute though
<Malinuss> that is true knome
<Malinuss> haha
<Malinuss> I also tried the "b-but the software netflix uses is proprietary" -route...
<sebastian_Hope> hi
<sebastian_Hope> I have questions about xubuntu
<sebastian_Hope> is this the place to be?
<g16> !ask | sebastian_Hope
<ubottu> sebastian_Hope: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sebastian_Hope> I wanted to update my xubuntu 11.10 to Ubuntu 12.10 (automatic update) but I dont have enough space this is what appeared on the screen:Het opwaarderen is afgebroken. De installatie heeft in totaal 1.100 M vrije schijfruimte nodig op schijf ‘/’. Maak tenminste een extra 782 M schijfruimte vrij op ‘/’. Maak de prullenbak leeg en verwijder tijdelijke bestanden van vorige installaties via de opdracht 'sudo apt-get
<sebastian_Hope> clean'.
<g16> And the question is?
<sebastian_Hope> sorry I was distracted,when I am in the terminal I give the command: sudo apt get clean' but I cant type my password in I tried everything
<Pici> sebastian_Hope: Do you mean it doesn't accept your password, or that it doesn't show any stars?
<sebastian_Hope> it doesnt show anything
<Pici> Thats normal.
<sebastian_Hope> So what do I do?
<Pici> Just type your password.
<sebastian_Hope> Doesnt work
<sebastian_Hope> unless you know something I don't :s
<Pici> It says invalid password?
<sebastian_Hope> no I can't type or paste the password, I can type the command but not my password
<g16> type your password, then press Enter.
<sebastian_Hope> even if I don't see anything appearing on the terminal screen while typing the password?
<Pici> yes
<sebastian_Hope> now my terminal doesnt work
<sebastian_Hope> I start it but when its open it doesnt react
<g16> wait a bit
<sebastian_Hope> I cant close it I have 4 terminal windows open now it has been a while could it be my pc is just too old?
<sebastian_Hope> I use a compaq armada E500
<sebastian_Hope> I have constantly problems with my pc
<sebastian_Hope> I will ask again, so I have a lot of problems with my pc this isnt the only one could it be hes to old its an compaq armada e500 ?
<sebastian_Hope> Okay so I don't understand anything about my problems with my terminal maybe it is easyer to upgrade to ubuntu 12.1O with a cd-rom does anyone know how to do that? I tried 5 times already doesnt work
<xubuntu972> hI :) installing xub ^^
<knome> sebastian_Hope, how much ram does your pc have?
<sebastian_Hope> knome:I don't know how can I see that?
<knome> sebastian_Hope, type "free -mh" in a terminal (without the quotes)
<xubuntu972> is it possible to install ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa directly from the setup process? I asked help about installing on netbook because no GUI interface
<knome> xubuntu972, nope, that's not possible afaik
<xubuntu972> and someone says I need to do that because I have Intel Atom Cedartrail
<knome> xubuntu972, are you installing from a live cd?
<xubuntu972> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa but how to have a connection through the terminal without gui :(
<xubuntu972> I install from a live-usb (no cd on my netbook. Tried XU 386, XU 64 and U 64 and no gui so this guy says to do that xorg stuff
<sebastian_Hope> knome, I have problems with my terminal doesnt work :5
<sebastian_Hope> how can I terminate processes or programs?
<xubuntu972> and it's already an adventure to be connected because I didn't had my net login for copypaste and I had the good idea to use a 56 char random login so I wrote it on a paper and typed it as is to be connected here ^
<xubuntu972> It would be nice if I can add a personal package from the setup to integrate ppa:xorg stuff
<knome> xubuntu972, before filesystems are created and files in place, that's impossible anyway.
<xubuntu972> ok... install is finishing
<xubuntu972> i'm at "running post install trigger" stuff
<sebastian_Hope> knome, sebastian@computer:~$ free -mh
<sebastian_Hope> free: invalid option -- 'h'
<sebastian_Hope> usage: free [-b|-k|-m|-g] [-l] [-o] [-t] [-s delay] [-c count] [-V]
<sebastian_Hope>   -b,-k,-m,-g show output in bytes, KB, MB, or GB
<sebastian_Hope>   -l show detailed low and high memory statistics
<sebastian_Hope>   -o use old format (no -/+buffers/cache line)
<sebastian_Hope>   -t display total for RAM + swap
<sebastian_Hope>   -s update every [delay] seconds
<sebastian_Hope>   -c update [count] times
<sebastian_Hope>   -V display version information and exit
<knome> sebastian_Hope, in that case, try "free -m"
<knome> !pastebin | sebastian_Hope
<ubottu> sebastian_Hope: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu972> Need to restart. How to connect throigh internet from terminal? Thanks Knome :)
<Luciferis> hello, today, i openned my xubuntu and it's all twisted. my windows only work in unmaximisede mode. There's no way to minimise them, their not even recognised in the top pannel, and the pannels are underneath the open windows.If i open a new application it just superposis on the top of the other's and there's no way getting it out of there. Only closing it. impossible to type whatsoever in terminal too. I guess i shall formatt and 
<knome> Luciferis, press alt+f2 and run "xfwm4" (without the quotes). does that help?
<sebastian_Hope> knome, this is the url from my ram :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1636477/
<knome> sebastian_Hope, ok, you have 248M of ram. that's a bit too little for xubuntu
<Luciferis> yeah, that was the magic words, thank you very much. i'll explor'it. if i have problem's come back later. thanx.
<knome> Luciferis, enjoy
<sebastian_Hope> knome, do you know what I can do about it?
<xubuntu972> .. bye and pray for me
<xubuntu972> Sebastian, lubuntu maybe
<sebastian_Hope> xubuntu 972, oh does it requier less ram?
<Luciferis> learning. cheers knome.
<knome> sebastian_Hope, try to get more RAM or try other distributions. lubuntu might work a bit better, there are also even more lighter ones, like damn small linux.
<xubuntu972> Arrivederci ^
<sebastian_Hope> I have an compaq armada e500 does anyone think it is possible to put in a new ram ?
<sebastian_Hope> Or is there an other whay to get more ram?
<knome> no, the only way is to physically insert more ram
<g16> or Puppy Linux
<g16> DSL has old packages.
<sebastian_Hope> Does anyone have experience in putting other ram ? because I really like ubuntu
<sebastian_Hope> My computer is very old
<sebastian_Hope> or does anyone know a site about removing ram and putting new ram in it?
<knome> sebastian_Hope, i'm sure there are several sites going through that
<sebastian_Hope> super, i will just google it?
<knome> sebastian_Hope, that should do it
<sebastian_Hope> fantastic! thanks everyone for being there for me especially knome, xubuntu 972 ( just left) and g16 thanks you guys! :D
<knome> np, have fun and good luck
<sebastian_Hope> thanks ;) otherwise I will be back :p
<ner0x> OpenOffice vs LibreOffice: Any major differences?
<baizon> Libreoffice > Openoffice
<baizon> ner0x: http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/76331.html
<ner0x> baizon: Will read. Thank you.
<xubuntu164> hi back... I'm near to give up xubuntu on my netbook, rather pissed off to not solve this problem :(
<xubuntu164> (xub972 it was me). Thanks anyway for your help knome...
<xubuntu164> (xub972 it was me). Thanks anyway for your help knome...
<xubuntu164> hi back... I'm near to give up xubuntu on my netbook, rather pissed off to not solve this problem :(
<daswort> which problem xubuntu164
<xubuntu164> impossible to use xub, terminal mode and no gui, sounds because i have cedar trail stuff
<xubuntu164> Then asked help on forum, someone says I need to do ppa:xorg stuff, but not connected, and now found how to connect with iwconfig wlan0 but says I can't connect...  It would be nice if I can use GUI on xubuntu. Tried to install XUB 386, UB 64, Xub 64, but no gui after iknstall
<xubuntu164> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12501354#post12501354
<daswort> xubuntu164: you could try a dev version of 13.04
<xubuntu164> Would be happy anything as long I can run on Gui interface... I guess if I can't run gui with this last one, I will use another linux distrib, in my hardest pain because I <3 ubuntu
<g16> xubuntu164: but can't you do a GUI-less install, then apt-add-repository, then apt-get install xfce4-desktop?
<g16> You can with either XUbuntu 12.04 alternate CD (you could still upgrade to 12.10 after installation)... or, well, falling back to Debian
<g16> Offline .deb installation can be done with an offline repository https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<xubuntu164> Tried live cd, doesn't work. Tried to connect through internet with iwconfig, doesn't work... And I guess pasting a partition image will not make any changes
<xubuntu164> And I use live-usb, because no cd on netbook
<xubuntu164> And i'm tired to use my hands on terminal to solve... I will install 13.04 dev...
<koegs> iwconfig is pretty easy: http://www.ehow.com/how_10010969_connect-wifi-terminal-ubuntu.html
<koegs> all you have to remember is to use dhclient afterwards to get an ip address
<xubuntu964netboo> Hi back :) preparing the install key
<xubuntu964netboo> Trying 13.04. Maybe see you soon (with a similar nickname
<xubuntu964nbook>  hi back!
<xubuntu964nbook> Livecd 13.4 runs well. Going to setup it
<xubuntu964nbook> but with ubuntu , not xubuntu. Will install xfce after
<xubuntu099> hi guys. how can share link where describe how to install nvidia drivers? Officially ;) i find a lot of ways and donna know which way is more stable and officially advicing
<xubuntu099> who*
<xubuntu099> now one reply ?
<xubuntu964nbook> sorry can't help you
<xubuntu099> so there is no way to install nvidia drivers ?
<koegs> xubuntu099: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xubuntu964nbook> Maybe yes :)
<koegs> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xubuntu099> hmm thanks for the links. i'll read these and try to install :)
<xubuntu964nbook> setup done. I hope gui will run, would be happy to forward to other main important other things, life issues ^^
<xubuntu964nbook> See u soon
<xubuntu964nbook> Yay I have 13.04 gui ^^
<xubuntu964nbook> have a sweet week
<xubuntu964nbook> thanks knome
<misterjinx> hello,I have a question ragarding arandr
<misterjinx> I installed it and created a layout according to my monitors and saved the layout into a script
<misterjinx> then I added execute permission to this script and the I added it to the startup scripts
<misterjinx> but each time the system starts the layout is not taken into consideration
<misterjinx> what should I do ?
<xubuntu828> o
<Malinuss> so under session and startup settings. And under application autostart, each time I add a new thing, it just gets deleted when I close the window? How come
<Malinuss> ?
<Malinuss> It doesn't even say anything, it just not there anymore, when I open the application autostart again.. sigh
<c2tarun>  I updated to XFCE 4.10 and now I am not able to open my Sound Settings :(
<g16> c2tarun: in a terminal, type pavucontrol and then press Enter
<c2tarun> g16, it worked :) but why is it not working from tray icon menu?
<g16> sorry, no idea.
<koegs> c2tarun: install xfce4-mixer
<c2tarun> it worked :) thanks
<P3dr0Pau10> how install Thunar 1.6?
<c2tarun> P3dr0Pau10, first link I found on googling: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/install-thunar-with-tabs-support-in.html
<c2tarun> I would remove the ppa after installing thunar, I think it is for XFCE 4.12 which is still not stable.
<P3dr0Pau10> c2tarun, Thanks!!!
<mutes> So I bought a new monitor, hooked it up via hdmi(single monitor) and the entire wm is bordered by like an inch. Everything is reading 1920x1080, but it's obviously being scaled
<mutes> any idea what may be responsible?
<mutes> nevermind...for some raisin the catalyst control center decided to scale everything in hdmi.
<Shadow__X> hello everyone suspend is not working right on xubuntu 12.04. the computer suspends but then restarts by itself
<pleia2> Shadow__X: those kinds of bugs are heavily hardware dependent, can you submit a bug and specify what hardware it's running on?
<Shadow__X> i have to create an account to file a bug right?
<pleia2> Shadow__X: on launchpad, yes
<aicasn-V> one PC freezes when it get to the grub menu. every key makes the numlock led toggle (key down == on, key up == off). no input is accepted by grub and the menu never times out.  any ideas?
<aicasn-V> grub 1.99-21ubuntu3.9 (latest update for ubuntu)
<aicasn-V> xubuntu 12.04 x86
<WinSix> alguem pt?
<Unit193> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<WinSix> nop
<WinSix> im running out of space why?
<koegs> WinSix: check with baobab
<WinSix> i had 700 free after install now i have to keep removing packages
<WinSix> al ready removed 2 old kernels thunderbird etc etc
<aicasn-V> ubottu: nadia habla tu lingua, dude
<ubottu> aicasn-V: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koegs> new kernels maybe? see if "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove" and "sudo apt-get clean" gives you more space
<WinSix> i did that but with out purge
<koegs> purge ist not important
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep linux-image  and see how many you have.
<WinSix> so whats keeps filling the drive?
<koegs> WinSix: as i said, check with baobab
<WinSix> baobab?
<koegs> it is a programm
<WinSix> ah! analizador de utilização de disco!
<Unit193> Could also use ncdu, or  du -xk | sort -n | tail -20
<koegs> in english please :D
<WinSix> i have a partition out of the disc
<WinSix> disc usage analyzer?
<Unit193> koegs: Top 20 files in the pwd/* tree.
<WinSix> 5,2G  4,9G   53M  99% /
<WinSix> udev            365M   12K  365M   1% /dev
<WinSix> tmpfs           150M  760K  149M   1% /run
<WinSix> none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock
<WinSix> none            375M   84K  375M   1% /run/shm
<WinSix> whats filling up the drive?
<WinSix> its not any thing of mine
<WinSix> ======================
<WinSix> libparted : 2.3
<WinSix> ======================
<WinSix> Não pode ter uma partição fora do disco!
<WinSix> how do i fix this?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<knome> !patience
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<WinSix> anyone in here?
<knome> if you don't stop, i'll have to remove you.
<trewe> talvez devas mudar o idioma para ingles para que os erros possam ser ententidos
<knome> trewe, english please
<trewe> was only helping
<WinSix> i have a partition out of the disc
<knome> trewe, sure. there's a channel for portuguese support though.
<WinSix> You cant have partition out of the disc!
<Malinuss> I tried a couple of hours ago, I also did some searches, but couldn
<Malinuss> really figure it out
<aicasn-V> i would help you if i could, WinSix. atm, i don't understand what you mean
<Malinuss> sorry for the accidental enter.. sigh
<Malinuss> " so under session and startup settings. And under application autostart, each time I add a new thing, it just gets deleted when I close the window? How come?"
<WinSix> thank you for your time aicasn-V
 * aicasn-V blinks
<aicasn-V> ... no problem
<WinSix> gparted wont run
<WinSix> gparted run but tells me that filesystem is with out alocation
<aicasn-V> can you provide some context? what exactly are you doing? did you boot from the hard drive, a live CD, etc.?
<WinSix> why palinpset shows the partitions
<WinSix> not im running regular
<aicasn-V> and why are you using gparted? what are you trying to do?
<WinSix> to fix it
<aicasn-V> fix a drive?
<WinSix> yes
<aicasn-V> if you're running "regular" then i'm assuming that your xubuntu is booting okay?
<WinSix> fix the partition table
<WinSix> i woulnt say OK
<aicasn-V> please tell me why you originally thought the drive needed fixing
<WinSix> because i was running out of space and xubuntu crashed
<aicasn-V> how did you check that you are running out of space?
<WinSix> are you an automated chat bot?
<aicasn-V> no, but perhaps i could find one for you
<WinSix> oky gotcha
<xubuntu392> once you have the torrent on Bittorrent, how do you install it to you hard-drive
<moetunes> xubuntu392:  are you talking about installing xubuntu?
<moetunes> burn the iso to a cd or usb and boot into the live environment
<moetunes> !install | xubuntu392
<ubottu> xubuntu392: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
#xubuntu 2013-02-12
<crats> hi
<Malinuss> so under session and startup settings. And under application autostart, each time I add a new thing, it just gets deleted when I close the window. Also I'm not abel to locate the .config folder, even though im under home/user...
<moetunes> Malinuss:  it might be a permissions issue - in a terminal do   ls -lah   and check that your user owns the files
<Malinuss> moetunes, I see, how would I start the "application autostart" as a command?
<moetunes> I have no idea - I always use the menu for that
<Malinuss> I only have one user, is it possible to give that user root access, or whatever it is called?
<knome> Malinuss, if you only have one user, that user has sudoing rights.
<moetunes> it should have been set up like that at the install - use sudo <command>
<knome> Malinuss, that's not the problem. did you try with moetunes proposed?
<Malinuss> not yet, I will try in a second
<Malinuss> (not on the computer)
<Malinuss> apperently the added commands at startup were actually saved, and all reparead at the start of the system... Hmm guess it's a bug? usig ls -lah I can see the .config in blue, what does that mean?
<koegs> it means that it is a folder
<Malinuss> I see
<GridCube> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA
<alch3m157> anyone here use xubuntu and awesome together? i want to use compiz with awesome wm together
<moetunes> alch3m157:  compiz and awesomewm are both window managers you can't use them at the same time
<Catbuntu> That's what I told him hehe
<alch3m157> seriously? aw man, that blows! :(
<bulletrulz> hey is it possible to have aglobal menu in xubuntu 12.10
<holstein> bulletrulz: xubuntu is open, so, in theory, anything is possible
<holstein> bulletrulz: what are you looking for? what are you considering a "global menu"?
<bulletrulz> holstein, trying to make my xubuntu install look like ubuntu u know the ubuntu thing like mac has it too
<holstein> bulletrulz: acutally, lets pretend i dont, and fill me in on what you are looking for, as far as functionality
<holstein> you mean, you want to hit the super key and have a hud?
<holstein> or the apple space search?
<bulletrulz> umm its hard to explain like the umm u know file blah blah blah lol
<holstein> bulletrulz: no, i dont.. but you can take a screen shot, or elaborate on the blah...
<holstein> bulletrulz: you want something like gnome-do?
<bulletrulz> holstein, the thing at the top http://files.myopera.com/mazwarbz/blog/ubuntu%20osx.png
<holstein> kupfer, synapse?
<holstein> bulletrulz: the panel at the top?
<bulletrulz> holstein, yeah u see the thiong that says file and all that
<holstein> bulletrulz: the way main ubuntu does it is like that.. the panel "eats" the menu items
<holstein> bulletrulz: OSX does it that way too
<bulletrulz> holstein, this http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S9cZZRwKCbI/AAAAAAAAA7M/Ki2XhQ1h574/uubuntumac_cropped.jpg
<holstein> bulletrulz: i have *not* tested this
<holstein> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=146102
<bulletrulz> holstein, Currently only Ubuntu Oneiric is supported
<holstein> bulletrulz: ?
<bulletrulz> holstein, yeah i did my research and it says it doesent work with xubutnu 12.10 D:
<holstein> bulletrulz: it?
<holstein> bulletrulz: i would just grab the .debs and try it.. but im running 12.04 anyways
<holstein> bulletrulz: sounds like you'll need to decide
<holstein> bulletrulz: you can deal with it "as-is".. install 12.04 and that ppa.. or see what that ppa is doing and try and emulate it
<holstein> OR, just try the .deb's in 12.10
<holstein> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7745
<holstein> https://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<holstein> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/gnome-globalmenu-xfce4/ suggests the same
<donnie> Anyone know of a good, solid, reliable, and constant free vpn?
<nikolam> ok, I have a problem.
<nikolam> I have 32-bit install of xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<amiu> k
<nikolam> And since day 1 of installation, it is popping up bug reports
<nikolam> and it is doing that every single day
<amiu> the bug reporting feature became more aggressive as of version 12
<nikolam> lsb_release and apport themselves are popping up reports
<nikolam> but I think that it is not doing reporting actually
<nikolam> that reporting itself is crashing
<nikolam> here it is. apport-gtk has closed unexpectedly
<nikolam> "try restarting computer"
<nikolam> "internal error"
<amiu> yikes.
<nikolam> is there a way for me to report them manually to those things I suffer from get finally reported with full log?
<amiu> yes let me pull up a link for you
<nikolam> I used to do manual reports on LP long ago, but I suppose there are some logs to pick up to report, too.
<amiu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Reporting_a_Bug
<jg> Toc toc
<Waynezcc> it works!!!
<baizon> it always works! :>
<snowrichard> hello
<snowrichard> i got dual monitor set up hdmi and vga.
<snowrichard> radeon video
<snowrichard> just set up my canon wireless printer that was easy
<Zelouille> Hi. On a Xubuntu 12.10 (virtualized), I can't install graphically a (previously downloaded) .deb while being offline. The software-center (which is the default program for .deb files) need a connection to install it. While Gdebi don't. Is it a bug or a feature ?
<Zelouille> ("dpkg -i" works great in console. Gdebi too, if I install it.)
<Unit193> It requires a connection?  Is there some sort of "Work Offline" mode?
<Zelouille> Unit193: it seams that it requires a connection yes. The "install" button is disabled when I'm not connected. I don't find a "work offline" mode.
<Pretender> hi
<Unit193> Zelouille: And you have all the dependencies already installed?
<Zelouille> Unit193: yes, as I said, it works great with "dpkg -i" or Gdebi.
<Unit193> dpkg -i wouldn't check, gdebi does though.  I would report a bug with USC in that case.
<GermainZ> Could somebody tell me what's the command to open the applications' menu? I accidentally removed the alt+f1 shortcut.
<ochosi> GermainZ: you can either right-click the desktop
<ochosi> or you can add the plugin to the panel (right-click panel > add new items > application menu)
<GermainZ> Thanks, but not what I asked for. :)
<GermainZ> Found it: xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu
<K1rk> Has anyone ever seen this issue with a WINE program, where you can not actually click anything even though the mouse movement and mouseover works?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2113787
<holstein> K1rk: you mean, a windows program running in wine?
<K1rk> holstein, yes.
<holstein> i would say, you can see *anything* with a windows application running where its not designed or supported to run
<K1rk> I agree.
<K1rk> But that doesn't change the fact that I've been asked to make this software work.  So, just seeing if anyone has any ideas of anything I haven't tried.
<holstein> the issue is, what can you do about it?.. i mean, there is nothing preventing linux/ubuntu from being supported natively
<holstein> K1rk: you've been asked?
<K1rk> holstein, yep.
<K1rk> holstein, I have no desire to use "Online Coach" lol
<holstein> if this were missions critical, or "paid" work.. i wouldnt use wine
<K1rk> holstein, I work in educational IT, and we are a Linux school now.
<K1rk> We have a lot of legacy software we're doing in WINE in production.
<K1rk> I agree it's ill advised, but we're trying to phase out software as best we can and push for web tools.
<holstein> K1rk: i would consider using linux software
<K1rk> holstein, yep, me too, but it was purchased without them consulting us.
<K1rk> Happens a lot.
<K1rk> Usually we get it working.
<holstein> K1rk: sure.. but an update can break it.. anytime
<holstein> K1rk: and no one is responsible
<holstein> if it were me, for mission critical software, i would do i natively
<K1rk> Preaching to the choir holstein.
<holstein> otherwise, this is literally going to be an ongoing process of trial and error and fixing.. assuming you can "fix" it
<K1rk> Yep... hence why if you read my thread I'm using PlayOnLinux.  That will keep the WINE version constant.
<K1rk> So far we have been running a lot of production software (exam generators, etc) under WINE and have not had any compatibility problems with updates yet.
<holstein> K1rk: what would i do? make friends with someone in the wine team.. xubuntu doesnt do anything with playonlinux or wine
<holstein> K1rk: yeah?
<holstein> K1rk: i thought you were here due to a compaitiblit issue?
<K1rk> This is new software... our software we got working before has not randomly broken.
<holstein> K1rk: but, again.. im not trying to be combative, just realistic.. you *will* have issues.. and i wish you lick
<K1rk> I agree that it could. In principle.
<holstein> luck*
<holstein> K1rk: i would get *very* envolved with the wine team
<K1rk> And yes I know it's not an xubuntu issue, but we are running xubuntu, and I've gotten a lot of good answers from this channel before about WINE stuff, etc.
<K1rk> #wine on freenode is invite-only unfortunately
<knome> #winehq
<holstein> yeah, #winehq seems like the place to be
<K1rk> Oh, favorited, thank you.
<holstein> K1rk: you can also try the main #ubuntu channels.. no need to narrow your queries to xfce, or xubuntu
<K1rk> Yeah I asked there also.  I like this channel better, it's less crowded.
<holstein> K1rk: sure. with less volunteers... less wine users/supporters... a narrower search
<K1rk> holstein, yeah true enough.
<holstein> K1rk: i would also consider the pay-for wine
<holstein> http://www.codeweavers.com/support/ ...you would actually have a support option
<Tr0zk0> hi there! I need some help with wicd configuration in xfce
<Tr0zk0> someone?
<Tr0zk0> I want to setup wireless ad hoc networks, but I just can't seem to access wicd...
<holstein> Tr0zk0: just ask.. wicd is also not only in XFCE, so the config will be similar no matter what you are using
<holstein> Tr0zk0: are you wanting to do adhoc? or use wcid? or both?
<Tr0zk0> both
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<holstein> Tr0zk0: is your hardware supported?
<Tr0zk0> my hardware supports wireless, I used to do that on windows...
<holstein> Tr0zk0: windows support is not the same as what you will get in linux
<holstein> Tr0zk0: not always
<holstein> i would check out that adhoc document i linked, and make sure you have supported hardware, and you realize the limitations.. try it the way the doc suggests.. then you can try using wicd
<Tr0zk0> doing it, thx
<GridCube> ok, i want to do a do-release-upgrade
<GridCube> but it says there is no new version available, and thats not true
<GridCube> oh... it might want to do a lts upgrade and thats why it fails
<holstein> GridCube: you can try that checkbox in the GUI... but i wouldnt think that should keep it from happening
<GridCube> checkbox?
<holstein> GridCube: like, if you install in LTS, the dropdown menu is set to "only LTS releases"
<holstein> GridCube: though, like i said, i cant imagine that being related...
<GridCube> oh i had to use the -d flag
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> \o/ yay!
<Newb> So, I'm experiencing the 'can't load plug-in' glitch in chrome. I found A workaround is to remove  ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
<Newb> But I don't know how to do that. *_*
<Newb> Can anyone walk me through it?
<Newb> Pretend I'm your grandma.
<Unit193> So it's not this http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173790 right?
<Newb> Okay, can you hear me now?
<Newb> I think that -is- the problem.
<Newb> Issue 173790, I mean.
<Unit193> It is fixed now, so if you remove that folder (maybe need to update chrome too?) it should be fixed I'd think.
<Unit193> PepperFlash .139 is out, so that could be part of the fix.
<Zelouille> Unit193: Oh, thanks, I didn't know that dpkg wouldn't check the dependencies. So, how do you install a .deb with his dependencies by a command line ? apt-get can do that ?
<Newb> Okay, where do I find that folder?
<Unit193> Zelouille: I still use dpkg -i then sudo apt-get install -f to get the rest.  As you already know, you can also use gdebi (gdebi-gtk being the GUI.)  As for USC?  I don't use it and it's not been on my system for a long time now, but I'd think that's not expected that it fails if you aren't connected.
<Newb> I wish I could understand any of that~*_*
<Unit193> Newb: The folder you listed, ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash, open a terminal and paste (very carefully!!)  rm -Iv ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
<Unit193> Newb: That message before wasn't to you, it was to the other person.
<Newb> That doesn't change my wish~ ^///^
<Newb> Okay, I'll see... If I can do what you say.
<moetuned> Newb: open the file manager and  hit the Ctrl+h keys and you'll see the .config folder
<Newb> Oh gosh... Um... How do I get to the file manager?
<Unit193> -Ivr, rather (I prompts you to confirm, -v lists what's been removed, and -r will remove the folders contents)
<Newb> Is that the 'File System' icon on my desktop?
<Unit193> Newb: The one that says "Home"
<Newb> Okay, I found Home
<Newb> There's one folder in there, with my name on it
<Newb> Pressing Ctrl+h opens home on my browser, nothing in the file
<Newb> Hello? Shall I try again later?
<Unit193> Newb: You could try removing it however you like, but ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash should be the thing to remove.
<Newb> I just don't know how to find it~ V_V;
<Unit193> rm -Irv ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash  in a terminal window is the easier way, as all you have to do is paste it and answer the question it gives, just make sure it's correct.
<Newb> okay, I managed to open a terminal window
<Newb> but it won't let me type in it or paste in it
<Newb> Oh, I found the paste button
<Newb> and pasted what you put
<xubuntu876> hi all .. does someone know how to change the xubuntu username in the live-cd -- the usual way to change /etc/casper.conf doesnt work because the file gets somewhere modified
<Newb> but it isn't asking me anything
<Malinuss> If I want to go into a directory that has space in it, I always get a error
<Unit193> xubuntu876: That's what I did and it worked.
<Unit193> Malinuss: Via thunar or terminal+cd ?  You need to either quote it, or escape it  eg cd My\ Files
<Malinuss> Unit193, just via terminal cd
<Malinuss> terminal, using the cd command that is
<Malinuss> Unit193, okay quotes worked, thanks
<Zelouille> Unit193: ok, I see. Installing the .deb first, then his dependencies, it makes sens. And I thought Gdebi was only a GUI, nice to hear it has a command line too. Thank you Unit193, you were a great help.
<Unit193> xubuntu876: Sorry, I changed something else too, this works though: http://0bin.net/paste/16cc78c6a893b271d30de10c23303d1dad256e92#m1KaYUEs3Zyij/YCvMWH5RDTBg2G4vmRwNt98IQJMrQ=
<Unit193> Zelouille: Glad I could help!  I thought the same about gdebi too, until someone else told me.  Only issue with dpkg -i is when you half-install something that you can't fill the depends of.
<Newb_> Thanks Unit! I finally figured it out, and now everythings working fine. <3
<Newb_> I named my flash aquarium spikey fish after you~ XD
<Zelouille> Unit193: yes, I understand. That's why I will use Gdebi instead. I'm quite surprised Gdebi is not installed by default for that reason. Thanks again.
<Unit193> Newb_: Heh, glad it works now!
<Unit193> Zelouille: Sure thing!
<Kuzorra> Hello everyone & Guten Abend!
<Zelouille> Unit193: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/926763 I've just found this bug of USC is already known.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 926763 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Cannot install local packages (.deb files) without network connection (offline)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Kuzorra> I need help with a UEFI installation, anybody willing to explain the necessary steps for me?
<Kuzorra> ....Win7 on disk already, wanted to add xubuntu 12.04 for dual boot.
<Unit193> Zelouille: Last comment looks good, hopefully it'll be fixed before release.
<Unit193> !uefi | This has pretty much all you should need
<ubottu> This has pretty much all you should need: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kuzorra> I've read lots of stuff by now, but I'm not sure what to do:
<Kuzorra> I installed from USB, bootet in UEFI Mode and tried "automatic" alongside win7
<Unit193> Kuzorra: Download 64bit version, 32 won't cut it for one.
<Kuzorra> (I mean I booted USB in UEFI mode, then installed)
<Kuzorra> It's 64bit
<Kuzorra> Xubuntu 12.04 64bit, I thought it would create all the partitions needed automatically !
<Kuzorra> but only windows boots, no grub, and in live mode there is no such thing as "boot repair"
<Kuzorra> boot repair is recommended in Ubuntus help, but it's not included in Xubuntu 12.04
<Kuzorra> Anybody ?
<GridCube> you need to create a dedicated partition at the begining of the disk for uefi
<GridCube> dont ask me why i never did it, but from people who have done it thats what they said
<Zelouille> Kuzorra: I've heard 12.04 don't works with the "Secure boot". So you may need to install 12.10 64 bit instead. Also, sometimes your Windows is installed in Bios (Legacy) mode, while you're USB keys boot in UEFI by default. You need to know in what mode your Windows is installed.
<Zelouille> your* USB keys, sorry.
<Kuzorra> Thanks gridcube, but would it also be possible to create a live-cd with ubuntu to boot & repair my xubuntu installation?
<GridCube> Kuzorra, yes, bootrepair should know what to do
<GridCube> !bootrepair
<GridCube> men ubottu
<GridCube> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in quantal
<GridCube> GGGGGGGGGGGGOOD GODS
<Kuzorra> Win7 should boot in Uefi, that's why I choose Uefi for Linux live-usb too! But I get no grub.
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> Kuzorra, ^^^^^^^^
<Kuzorra> I'll check ^^^
<Kuzorra> It doesn't say which versions it works with
<GridCube> version of what?
<Kuzorra> Version of (X)ubuntu
<GridCube> all of the latests ones
<Kuzorra> I'm currently running windows, Xubuntu is only accessible via live-usb, so I'd have to leave the chat and reboot to try any of those suggestions
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> you should
<Kuzorra> is it possible to convert my installation in an EASY way?
<GridCube> boot-repair its the best of all aproachs
<GridCube> its by far, and i mean by farest far, the easiest way
<Kuzorra> so you're saying it should be possible to install it in my live system?
<GridCube> Kuzorra, have you read the page?
<GridCube> its what you have to do, it works
<Kuzorra> The page is talking about an ubuntu that comes with boot repair included, nothing about install
<Kuzorra> SORRY
<drc> idiots
<GridCube> ?
<Kuzorra> just read it again, of course it should be possible......I hope it does!
<Kuzorra> Thanks a lot for your help, I'll try it immediately!
<GridCube> :) good luck
<xubuntu876> hi all .. does someone know how to change the xubuntu username in the live-cd -- the usual way to change /etc/casper.conf doesnt work because the file gets somewhere modified
<Unit193> xubuntu876: Please see what I said above.
<xubuntu876> @unit193 ... username and host gets always changed back to xubuntu in the file
<Unit193> xubuntu876: See the example config http://0bin.net/paste/16cc78c6a893b271d30de10c23303d1dad256e92#m1KaYUEs3Zyij/YCvMWH5RDTBg2G4vmRwNt98IQJMrQ= note the bottom part, very important!
<nicofs> I need help booting xubuntu from usb key... after choosing "try out without installing" it stalls... why could that be?
<Unit193> nicofs: How long have you waited?
<nicofs> Unit193, more than acceptable... from minutes to letting it try for an hour...
<nicofs> i386, amd64, xubuntu and ubuntu#
<xubuntu876> @unit193 .. will check it .. i didnt comment out FLAVOUR .. but in the original file is written ubuntu not xubuntu .. so that is changed somewhere ..btw using 12.04 lts
<Unit193> Indeed.  I'd recommend you hitting the "Check disk for defects", and remove the "quiet splash" options during boot.  You can also hit Esc when the Xubuntu throbber pulls up to show you what's going on more.
<xubuntu876> ok .. im going to check
<nicofs> Could not booting be a driver issue?
<Kuzorra> Hey ho, it worked!
<Kuzorra> Thanks again GridCube!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> wooooo :D
<Kuzorra> I tried boot-repair via apt-get before, but I forgot to add the repo.......noooob!
<Kuzorra> Now all you have to do is tell me how I can make the "Canoscan 3000" work :D
<Kuzorra> It's my dad's machine and his old scanner won't work with win7, but it seems to be unsupported in xubuntu as well :-(
<Kuzorra> .....neither SANE nor anything else seems to work with it, crappy Canon!
<Kuzorra> ....maybe I'll add XP as a third OS on a separate harddisk just for those rare scanning events.
<GridCube> Kuzorra, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/77262
<xubuntu876> @unit193 i changed caspar.conf  .. now name changed but i end on the loginbox without a password knowing
<Kuzorra> Hmmmm, seems tricky. I'll give it a shot later, right now I'm working on my machine
<Kuzorra> ....but the hint given is related to a devie named "N650U", maybe the 3000 will work with xsane anyway (although loads of other sites say it won't)
<Kuzorra> afk, I'll check
<GridCube> Get:1936 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main xfonts-mathml all 6ubuntu1 [42.5 kB] Fetched 1330 MB in 6s (61.6 kB/s)
<nicofs> Can someone help me booting from usb? it just won't work and i don't know why...
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> nicofs, how are you making the usb boot?
<nicofs> GridCube, startup disk creator and unetbootin
<nicofs> not at the same time, obviously
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> do your bios is set up to boot from usb? or can you press f11 or f12 to choose boot media?
<nicofs> GridCube, i even get to either grub or the select menu - but after choosing any option (i.e. "try without installing") the process stalls.
<GridCube> ok
<nicofs> GridCube, i tried "nomodeset" - no change
<GridCube> what computer do you have?
<nicofs> GridCube, self-built... ASRock B75 Pro3-M Intel B75 board, Intel i5 and Geforce GTX 660
<GridCube> !uefi | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> nicofs, please do, please, read that help page throughfully
<nicofs> GridCube, so basically i need a different image...
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> just read
<nicofs> GridCube, but why do they suggest the secure remix as step one?
<GridCube> because they do, i cant avoid that
<nicofs> GridCube, so i don't need that? otherwise i can start the download while i read through the rest...
<GridCube> you dont need it, you can install the xubuntu iso
<GridCube> it has to be the 64bit one though
<nicofs> GridCube, I did try to start in UEFI mode - and i get to the "try without..." bit. but after that installation stalls...
<GridCube> i wouldnt happen to know how to help there nicofs
<GridCube> Kuzorra, you there?
<nicofs> Where would I set nomodeset in grub?
<nicofs> 'e' to edit options, obviously - but where do i add it?
<genii-around> nicofs: Right after where you might see: quiet splash
<nicofs> damn... did that, doesn't solve the issue...
<nicofs> Anyone expert on boot issues?
<genii-around> If it wasn't UEFI maybe :(
<nicofs> what really annoys me is that windows booted without issues...
<genii-around> As I gather that's sort of the reasoning behind it...
#xubuntu 2013-02-13
<Hyperiant> I'm running a laptop that has sound that only works when you have a particular entry in the alsa-base.conf file.  When this is added in Ubuntu or Lubuntu, it works on this particular laptop.  However, it doesn't work in Xubuntu.  Any idea how I can get my audio working again?
<GridCube> it should work the same
<holstein> yeah.. i would just double check
<GridCube> are you sure you did the same things?
<holstein> ubuntu and xubuntu have pulse, but lubntu doesnt
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu...
<Hyperiant> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I did the same thing; I made sure I wrote down the correct entry
<holstein> Hyperiant: i would couble check.. and dont write them.. just copy paste
<Hyperiant> The entry in particular is "options snd-hda-codex-realtek index=-2"
<Hyperiant> wait..."codex"?
<Hyperiant> I'm gonna try "codec" and reboot just to see if it works
<Hyperiant> If it does, I'm going to feel really stupid
<Hyperiant> Confirmed, I am an idiot; thanks though
<evos> whats up!
<evos> just joined from my iphone
<well_laid_lawn> it's normally pretty quiet in here this time of day... not alot goes on
<evos> i kinda noticed :p
<evos> thanks for the info though. it's my first time with xubuntu. loving it so far!
<well_laid_lawn> evos:  is it hard using irc on the phone?
<evos> nah! the design is fabulous. ios mango lite irc
<evos> the typing experience is good. but the ads in the lite version are really a bum. but i would buy the full blown app eventually
<evos> you can join multiple channels, etc.
<evos> no xdcc though haha
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<evos> is it more active during the day?
<evos> ps what irc software u recommend for xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> I like weechat which runs in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> and, well, it's day here now, in about 6 hours or so it'll pick up
<evos> i will try it. not a huge terminal fan however
<holstein> xchat is a nice GUI one
 * holstein uses irssi
<evos> thank you holstein :)
<holstein> i started with weechat when i wanted to move to the command line with my chat.. its nice
<dydzEz2> is there a way to browse usign the regular XFCE window browser in root
<dydzEz2> instead of typing sudo nautilus
<bazhang> gksudo thunar
<xubuntu147> Hi to everybody! I need some help with Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop 64-bit that I've just installed alongside with Windows 8. When I select Xubuntu form grub the screen goes black and the LCD backlight goes off. The Xubuntu loading doesn't appear, but the login screen appears regularly after some seconds. How can I make the Xubuntu loading visible?
<xubuntu147> Thanks in advance to anyone who will help me!
<Pretender> xubuntu147, video ?
<xubuntu147> Nvidia NVS 2100M
<Pretender> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.23-driver.html
<Pretender> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/948053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 948053 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "nvidia-173 and nvidia-96 uninstallable on Precise" [Undecided,New]
<Pretender> but you can try kill /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart. But better rollback to 12.04.1
<xubuntu147> Can be a video driver problem? Notice that the loading screen shows up when shutting down!
<Pretender> i thing it is video driver.
<Pretender> try kill xorg.conf if he exists
<xubuntu147> Ok thanks, i'll make some test or I'll rollback to 12.04
<Pretender> Nvidia NVS 2100M
<Pretender> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/948053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 948053 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "nvidia-173 and nvidia-96 uninstallable on Precise" [Undecided,New]
<Pretender> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/948053
<rockfreak> moin
<rockfreak> hallo
<Pretender> hello, i tested bot ubottu :0
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.ca/2313123 how i can find in what package are include all these libs? so i can install missed (required) packages?
<Pretender> MoL0ToV,  http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.10/ubuntu-main-i386/libogg0_1.3.0-4_i386.deb.html
<MoL0ToV> apt-getalready installed... and others?
<Pretender> use search on this site http://pkgs.org/
<MoL0ToV> thx
<xubuntu299> Hello, could I please know if an i5 intel processor along with 4 gb ram, works with the 32 bit of xubuntu?
<koegs> xubuntu299: it does, but you could also use the 64bit
<recon_lap> xubuntu299: should, but why put a 32bit os on a 64bit processor ?
<xubuntu299> hmm i see, so i should reinstall  with the 64bit one?
<recon_lap> xubuntu299: not that big a deal, you can use 32bit and it'll work fine
<xubuntu299> will it recognize and use all of the processor cores?
<recon_lap> xubuntu299: main use of 64bit os is memory management over 4gb I think
<xubuntu299> So it doesnt matter i use the 32bit one? because i only have 4GB RAM
<recon_lap> xubuntu299: 32bit works on 64bit cpu, 64bit works better :) it's up to you. you'll probably never notice the difference.
<xubuntu299> hm okkay then, thanks
<xubuntu299> but will the xubuntu 32 bit use all my processor cores?
<recon_lap> xubuntu299: yes
<bartzy> Hey
<bartzy> I'm doing this in session startup:
<bartzy> /usr/bin/xmodmap /home/bar/.Xmodmap
<bartzy> But it doesn't work - maybe gets overwritten or something.
<bartzy> When after login, I manually run this command, I get the desired effect.
<bartzy> Any idea ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu299: just make the decision, you want to reinstall or not? :)
<bartzy> It's really annoying to have to execute this manually just to get the Capslock behave like Ctrl :\
<xubuntu299> probably not
<laite> bartzy: I have the same problem, I made an bug report on this some time ago
<laite> everything else works but not capslock binding
<bartzy> laite: You're using xmodmap ?
<laite> yes
<bartzy> Can you paste the bug url ?
<laite> http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/Bug-9792-New-Can-t-bind-caps-lock-to-control-on-startup-td41270.html
<laite> there you go ^^
<bartzy> thanks
<bartzy> That's so annoying :\
<laite> especially when it worked still on xubuntu 12.04 :(
<bartzy> :(
<bartzy> laite: Can you update that bug if you find a solution ?
<laite> sure; haven't found any, though
<laite> it's not that much of a problem since I boot about once a month
<laite> but as you said, annoying
<bartzy> laite: What about sleeping and login ?
<bartzy> Happens to me on that as well
<bartzy> :|
<bartzy> every time a xfce session is started
<bartzy> or renewed or something
<MoL0ToV> OpenEXR                 missing
<MoL0ToV>    libuuid libraries       missing
<MoL0ToV>   libuuid headers         missing
<MoL0ToV> howto install?
<MoL0ToV> i cannot find in apt..
<laite> bartzy:  I have no use on sleeping or relogging on my home computer so couldn't say :P
<bartzy> :]
<laite> MoL0ToV: try looking them in synaptic, if you're compiling something you'll propably need *-dev versions
<laite> 'openexr' and 'libuuid' both finds many packages
<MoL0ToV> i try to install all... are small
<marsje_> Hi. Looks like I changed something in lightdm.conf that causes my system not to start. How do I restore the original config? aptitude purge want to remove my whole system and aptitude reinstall doesn't do a thing
<marsje_> ok, found it... I found there's a lightdm.log and told me I don't have a unity-greeter... changed it to lightdm-gtk-greeter
<GridCube> how its "not starting"
<GridCube> marsje_, ?
<marsje_> GridCube: as in I don't get login screen nor a desktop
<marsje_> GridCube: nor a error message on my screen (I get one in lightdm.conf though)
<GridCube> ok do this, on a tty write: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<GridCube> then reboot
<marsje_> GridCube: I already solved it (see message above)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :o
<marsje_> GridCube: but as I understand it, aptitude reinstall reinstalls the files, EXCEPT the configuration files
<GridCube> not those
<marsje_> which is where the problem was
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good point
<GridCube> though i think it replace those particular ones
<marsje_> I tried aptitude reinstall lightdm and that didn't work
<marsje_> not even when I moved the config
<GridCube> but thats not xubuntu-desktop, xubuntu desktop should replace that file, because it needs to
<GridCube> but then again, i might be mistaken
<marsje_> oh, like that
<marsje_> ok, then you might be right
<marsje_> but reinstalling the whole desktop environment to fix 1 line in 1 file seems a bit over kill to me
<GridCube> in any case you have a default example of a working lightdm.conf on the xubuntu's faq pages
<marsje_> yeah, I found a sample online and used it to fix the file
<marsje_> working now :)
<GridCube> :)
<technojabber> Agreement
<GridCube> agreement?
<trying_to_try_xu> How do I login when I choose "Try Xubuntu without installing" after booting Xubuntu 12.10 32-bit desktop CD??
<g16> trying_to_try_xu: you are logged in automatically.
<g16> You should see the desktop with a panel above, the menu at the top left, tray area at top right
<trying_to_try_xu> I am not logged in automatically. After booting has finished, I am presented with a login screen, not a desktop.
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, that should not happen
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, try to reboot the system, check that you have the proper iso on your boot media
<GridCube> see that you downloaded the proper iso as well
<trying_to_try_xu> The md5sum of the ISO is bd87be6626efa4ebf7678f5e2c942b57.
<g16> well, md5 is correct.
<g16> I just logged out and in with login xubuntu and leaving the password field empty.
<g16> on 12.04 i386 and 12.10 i386 CDs.
<g16> Do they also work for you?
<GridCube> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GridCube> mmmm weird
<dydzEz2> this sucks
<dydzEz2> i paid 4 bucks for this stock tracker i really liked on ubuntu
<dydzEz2> i paid for it on a 32 bit 12.10 ubuntu and it doesnt work on a 64 bit xubuntu 12.10
<dydzEz2> crash reports arent happening
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, on the login screen, if you keep seing it, try choosing "guest" as your session name
<GridCube> if that fails i dont know what is wrong
<trying_to_try_xu> I have been trying the Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 image. That's what I gave the md5sum for. I will try 12.04 version soon.
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, yes, as said, that should not happen
<trying_to_try_xu> Booting Xubuntu 12.04 Desktop i386 works as desired; i.e., clicking "Try Xubuntu" eventually leads to a desktop that bypasses any login stuff. The md5sum of that is 52fddd81e75bb421a5435a42ca9ec6df.
<GridCube> the 12.10 should work exactly the same
<moetunes> dydzEz2:  see if this helps - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<dydzEz2> thanks
<dydzEz2> i must say the difference was i used 12.10 UBUNTU x86, right now im installing a vm of 12.10 XUBUNTU x86
<koegs> dydzEz2: you can run x86 software on AMD64, you just need to check how :D
<dydzEz2> /bin/java doesnt exit
<dydzEz2> thats so wierd
<dydzEz2> i have like 2 IDES including netbeans that has java
<trying_to_try_xu> I gets curiouser. I just got some mixed success with Xubuntu 12.10. Everything I wrote above was done in virtual machines. However, when I boot physical CD in physical PC, trying Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 works as desired.
<trying_to_try_xu> s/I gets/It gets/
<koegs> dydzEz2: it is /usr/bin/java
<dydzEz2> http://jstock.sourceforge.net/help_install_upgrade.html  ctrl+F   /bin/java
<dydzEz2> wierd no way to redirecate it in this software
<trying_to_try_xu> By the way, for the virtual machine use, the host is running Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386, which was installed on a hard drive.
<trying_to_try_xu> For the Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 running in a virtual machine, none of the following login/password combinations work guest/<no password>, guest/guest, guest/xubuntu, guest/tryxubuntu.
<Malinuss> so obviously I have GRUB installed, since that is what I choose whatever OS I want to boot. I can howerver not find the "menu.lst", under /boot/grub/menu.lst... Is that because I need to be super user to view that file?
<Malinuss> how would I go about that?
<knome> !grub2 | Malinuss
<ubottu> Malinuss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<knome> trying_to_try_xu, an installed system?
<Malinuss> huh?
<Malinuss> no I have xubuntu installed
<knome> Malinuss, the latter question wasn't for you.
<koegs> Malinuss: what do you want to achive? normally you edit /etc/default/grub and then do an "sudo update-grub"
<trying_to_try_xu> Ah, I just got a little bit closer. Logging in as xubuntu with empty password, gets past login screen for a few seconds, then it comes back to login screen. I.e., the login screen seems to be satisfied with logging is as xubuntu. Perhaps the subsequent session is what crashes. Hmmm. I wonder if it initially did try to do the desktop, but the desktop crashed, leading back to the login screen. Hmmmm.
<dydzEz2> so everytime i want to start jstock i have to go to the folder and tye ./jstock.sh
<dydzEz2> its been so long i forgot how to make shortcuts
<g16> trying_to_try_xu: liveCD needs 256 MB or more of RAM
<bartzy> Can anyone help with this bug:
<bartzy> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9792
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9792 in General "Can't bind caps lock to control on startup" [Minor,New]
<dydzEz2> oh lol simple
<dydzEz2> right click
<dydzEz2> totally forgot
<dydzEz2> ok if the program is called jstock.sh and i activated it by navigating to the folder and typing ./jstock.sh -- whats the command i put in for creating the launcher
<koegs> /path/to/the/programm/jstock.sh
<dydzEz2> thanks
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, have you tried the guest session?
<dydzEz2> i have a xubuntu VM it partitions like this: dev/sda 1 ext 4 ... then dev/sda2 extended to a linux swap dev/sda5 ----- i want to increase the hard disk space so i inserted 20GB unallocated ... can I put all the 20GB into dev/sda (the ext 4 partition)
<Malinuss> koegs, I wanted to make the booting screen more appealing and delete some of the choices. But I think I found the answer on how to at least change how it looks (colors and bg.)
<GridCube> dydzEz2, if sda2 its just swap, you could mount a live session on that vm, remove the swap using gparted. increase the sda1 size and recreate swap, but be aware of possible data loss, (shouldnt happen tho)
<dydzEz2>  GridCube let me send a pic 1 sec
<koegs> we do not need a pic, just do it :D
<g16> dydzEz2: if you delete the old swap, and use hibernate inside the VM, fix /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<dydzEz2> oh man thats so confusing i havent slept in forever
<dydzEz2> this is what it looks like now
<dydzEz2> ahts the simplest way
<dydzEz2> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02132013-102655am.php
<g16> If you don't use hibernate, then you may still wish to fix it, as it will otherwise take slow down the boot.
<dydzEz2> what would happen if i just extended /dev/sda1 btw
<GridCube> dydzEz2, sure, you can resize that from a live session
<GridCube> dydzEz2, if sda2 its just swap, you could mount a live session on that vm, remove the swap using gparted. increase the sda1 size and recreate swap, but be aware of possible data loss, (shouldnt happen tho)
<GridCube> ^^ do that its as easy as it gets, umount swap, delete it, resize sda1, recreate swap, reboot, ..., PROFIT
<dydzEz2> ok i get what youre saying gridcube
<dydzEz2> how do icreate the swap
<dydzEz2> ive never done such a thing
<GridCube> in gparted, create a new partition, in the format of the partition, say i to be linux swap
<dydzEz2> and btw, since im learning and you guys are great  - why do ineed to delete  the swap
<dydzEz2> ok
<dydzEz2> ill do it up
<GridCube> dydzEz2, think of it like you added a new room to your house, and you want to extend the living room, but its just besides the garage, you need to take down the walls to the garage in order to extend the room, you can rebuild the garage later on
<GridCube> i hope that makes some sense
<dydzEz2> yeah
<dydzEz2>  loaded an ubuntu live c
<dydzEz2> d
<dydzEz2> lucky i just learned how to use the BIOS on vmware like 2 days ago
<GridCube> (it should always boot the cd first)
<trying_to_try_xu> Woohoo! I figured out a workaround for trying Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 in a virtual machine in Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386. In virtual machine settings, for Video Model use vga instead of default cirrus.
<koegs> trying_to_try_xu: which virtualization do you use? kvm or virtualbox?
<dydzEz2> gridcube do i remove sda2 and then sda5 will just get removed alongside it
<trying_to_try_xu> I use kvm virtualization.
<koegs> o i see
<GridCube> dydzEz2, try it, you will learn the proper way
<dydzEz2> oh i see i have to "swapoff" first
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> :)
<dydzEz2> ok so i deletted the swap and now i have the 4gig extended and my sda 1 16gig and 20 gig unallocated
<dydzEz2> can i give ALL 20gigs to the ext4?
<GridCube> yes, you could, but then you would not have swap
<GridCube> and that is NOT desirable
<trying_to_try_xu> Another nice thing about choosing vga instead of cirrus for the vm, is bigger virtual screen. cirrus maxes out at 1027x768. vga maxes out at 1920x1080.
<dydzEz2>  oh i havent deleted the 4GB swap yet, the extended partition is still there
<dydzEz2> imma delete it
<dydzEz2> but how much do i leave for a swap
<dydzEz2> is hte question
<GridCube> 4gb sound about right
<dydzEz2> 4gb was for 20gigs
<GridCube> i give 6gb from each of my drives
<dydzEz2> or 16gigs rather
<GridCube> but its up to you, usual "rule" is twice your ram
<GridCube> but thats just a saying
<irishjim68> hello all. I am having a minor irritation with my xubuntu 12.10 install that I cannot find an answer toa nywhere. My machine is part of a home network that includes windows xp machines, and in my places menu, and inside the folder side pane of the file manager, the icon for "Network" keeps disappearing (ie. doesn't always show up). No settings are being changed, shometime if I reboot, it will be there, sometimes not.
<dydzEz2> twice my ram? i have 24 gigs of ram
<dydzEz2> oh i assigned 4gigs of ram to the vm
<GridCube> P: as said, 4g sound fine
<dydzEz2> ok i have 7.81 unallocted
<dydzEz2> is it a primary partition?
<dydzEz2> oh no its extended
<dydzEz2> align to cylinder or mib
<trying_to_try_xu> g16: At first I was booting Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 image in a VM with 2047 MB of RAM. Later I reduced to 1024 MB.
<trying_to_try_xu> GridCube: I tried logging in as guest (with various passwords) without success. None of the passwords were valid. As far as sessions are concerned, there are only two session choices, Xubuntu Session and Xfce Session, with no guest session option.
<GridCube> no passwords needed
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, thats very weird, you shouldnt be asked for any password whatsoever
<irishjim68> @trying_to_try_xu - try using Xubuntu as user name, no pass
<dydzEz2> gridcube does this look right ? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/54303432/correct.dib  i alligned to MiB
<dydzEz2> operations pending
<GridCube> irishjim68, do you have gvfs-backends installed?
<GridCube> whats that dydzEz2 ?
<trying_to_try_xu> knome: The host OS is Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 installed on a hard drive. I was having trouble running Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 as live CD in a virtual machine that has virtual CD (just ISO image on host hard drive) and _no_ virtual hard drive.
<dydzEz2> gricube thats a pic of the operations
<dydzEz2> im about to execute
<dydzEz2> of making the new partitions
<GridCube> i can't open that link sorry
<irishjim68> GridCube - how can I find out? When the icon does show, connections to windows machine shares work fine.
<dydzEz2> why, do you want me to upload it to zimage?
<GridCube> irishjim68, on a terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<dydzEz2> gridcube atleast tell me, do i allign to cylinder or MiB
<irishjim68> gvfs backends are installed
<irishjim68> just checked with software center
<GridCube> dydzEz2, thats irrelevant, choose what ever you feel like, i never bothered with those options
<trying_to_try_xu> GridCube: I solved problem by changing video mode to vga from cirrus. Rehashing what I wrote earlier: Logging in as guest, never got password with various login/password combinations as written about earlier. Logging in as xubuntu did get past login screen, but session seemed to crash, then come back to login screen after a few seconds.
<dydzEz2> did it! now i swapped on
<dydzEz2>  lets test it
<GridCube> weird stuffs, try going to a tty and try to delete .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<GridCube> irishjim68, try configuring your network shares using gigolo
<GridCube> i dont really know how that works so you might need to google a bit
<dydzEz2> oh wow
<dydzEz2> i thought i messed up
<dydzEz2> it worked
<dydzEz2> so easy to remember, atleast now ill know how to do it
<dydzEz2> thanks
<GridCube> dydzEz2, :)
<trying_to_try_xu> irishjim68: I solved problem by changing video mode to vga from cirrus. Capitalization: Xubuntu versus xubuntu: Trying to login as Xubuntu prompts for password. Trying to login as xubuntu does not prompt for password. I.e., Xubuntu is not a valid user. xubuntu is a valid user.
<dydzEz2> hey if i run gparted while im on the actual OS, will the linux swap be swapped off
<dydzEz2> this is wier
<GridCube> dydzEz2, please, be aware that you increased the end of the file, that was empty, and becasue of that it was easier
<GridCube> if you need to increase the begining of the file, thats where it gets tricky
<GridCube> s/file/partition/
<dydzEz2> oh so its supposed to be unsappwed
<dydzEz2> atm
<GridCube> live sessions dont care
<GridCube> dydzEz2, oh oh oh
<GridCube> please do this before rebooting please
<dydzEz2>  do what
<GridCube> go to your sda1 partition, find /etc/fstab and change the UUID of the disk to /dev/sda1
<GridCube> else it wont boot :#
<dydzEz2> ok
<dydzEz2> it did boot i just went to the live cd to check something lol
<GridCube> oh well, fewwww
<dydzEz2> in gparted my extended partition is still /dev/sda1
<dydzEz2> since i only just deleted the extended/swap and then resized it
<GridCube> :)
<dydzEz2>  did xubuntu devs do something different with the dock at the bottom
<dydzEz2> like normal xfce is totally solid
<dydzEz2> if i got ubuntu and installed xfce on it, would i be able to replicate xubuntus look
<knome> dydzEz2, sure.
<dydzEz2> how would have i checked my fstab anyway gridcube
<GridCube> dydzEz2, you re-mount the partition, go to its ../etc/ folder and find the fstab text file, open it and find the part that points to / there you change the UUID for /dev/sda1
<dydzEz2> ohh
<irishjim68> GridCube, never used it myself either. Don't even know where to start. I wonder if it is just something with the file manager just not loading the URI?
<dydzEz2> but its sda1 by default on a vm
<GridCube> very probably irishjim68
<dydzEz2> what would it have been
<GridCube> ubuntu usually changes /dev/sda1 to its uuid
<irishjim68> is there a terminal command i can issue to restart thunar?
<GridCube> mmmm good question
<irishjim68> when I issue: sudo restart Thunar
<irishjim68> I get: restart: Unknown job: Thunar
<trying_to_try_xu> GridCube, g16, irishjim68: Thanks for your help. The solution for trying Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 in a kvm virtual machine on a Xubuntu 12.10 Desktop i386 host was to choose vga for video mode instead of default of cirrus. That 12.04 has no problem in VM and that 12.10 worked fine on real machine suggested that the virtual machine was the problem for 12.10. Using vga for video mode also allows max screen of 1920x1080,
<trying_to_try_xu>  instead of cramped 1024x768 for cirrus. Thanks again.
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, you could report a bug about that though
<GridCube> !report
<GridCube> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<irishjim68> trying_to_try_xu, personally, I prefer OpenBox for VM sessions
<GridCube> irishjim68, its not thunar, its gvfs
<GridCube> and thunar, yes, but mostly thunar relations to gvfs
<dydzEz2> gridcube youre right , the swap partition has a different UUID on the fstab
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> say to it that its called /dev/sda#
<dydzEz2> i just put in the UUID code
<dydzEz2> will that not work?
<dydzEz2> thhe only lines that arent commeneted (have a # infront) are lines that say UUID=
<GridCube> it should yes
<dydzEz2> ok so we're good
<dydzEz2> now iknow how to partition
<dydzEz2> thanks
<dydzEz2> lol
<GridCube> i just replace that whole thing
<GridCube> :P
<dydzEz2> yeah i just replaced the code
<dydzEz2> i dont have to update-grub or something wierd
<trying_to_try_xu> irishjim68: What do you like about OpenBox better than kvm? Generally, I try to not fight the defaults. That kvm has official Ubuntu support is strong motivation to use kvm. I don't see such support for OpenBox. What does OpenBox offer to overcome absence of official Ubuntu support?
<dydzEz2>   ok now to check if that stock program only works on ubuntu and not just x86 aka it has an aversion to x64 and not an aversion to xubuntu
<dydzEz2> its xubuntu!
<dydzEz2> works fine on ubuntu
<dydzEz2> ill try xubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> trying_to_try_xu, irishjim68 to discuss likenesses please go to #xubuntu-offtopic :) lets try to keep here for support only please
<trying_to_try_xu> GridCube: I've added reporting bug to my todo list.
<GridCube> :)
<trying_to_try_xu> \join #xubuntu-offtopic
<dydzEz2> ok so theres this software i paid for that only works on ubuntu and not xubuntu, no matter if its 64 bit or 32 bit, so i want to e-mail the guy (the support website is an e-mail) how can i copy and paste the crash report
<dydzEz2> its likee in a GUI with buttons, something you cant copy
<Pici> dydzEz2: iirc, it drops a copy of the crash report into /var/crash/
<dydzEz2> thanks pici , hmm whats the equiv to sudo nautilus in xubuntu
<dydzEz2> cuz it doesnt work
<well_laid_lawn> thunar is the filemanager
<genii-around> Probably something more like gksudo thunar
<dydzEz2> oh sudo thunar
<dydzEz2> idnt realy xubuntu used thunar
<dydzEz2> new
<dydzEz2> i am new that is
<genii-around> NOT SUDO
<dydzEz2> whats the difference
<well_laid_lawn> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<genii-around> sudo -> command line apps. gksudo -> graphical apps
<Doctor_Vex> hi there
<Doctor_Vex> i was hoping to install Xubuntu 12.04 on a old Dell Inspiron 4100, but the installation crashes with a Kernel error
<Doctor_Vex> live CD worked fine even with sound
<Doctor_Vex> i tried Mint before, which installed but did not boot at all
<Doctor_Vex> Ubuntu does install and boot but grabs lot of recources and i had no sound. the drive update crashed all the time
<Doctor_Vex> so. at some point i would like to have a working Linux on this laptop
<drc> You might start by giving us some specs on the machine (RAM, etc...so we don't have to guess)
<Doctor_Vex> it has a Pentium 3 1 GHz M with 512 RAM
<moetunes> Doctor_Vex:  alot of the time the kernel error can be due to memory issues - have you checked the memory on that old box?
<Doctor_Vex> yes i have
<Doctor_Vex> 0 errors
<Doctor_Vex> it would also be weird as Ubuntu and Win XP ran fine without such errors
<moetunes> xubuntu should be ok on that - did you check the live cd after you burnt it?
<moetunes> I have a similar spec laptop that I run arch on which has a later kernel than xubuntu so it won't be xubuntu's kernel that's the issue
<Doctor_Vex> i can run the "check disc for defect" but i doubt it will lead somewhere
<Doctor_Vex> i burned it extra slow
<moetunes> that helps nut isn't error proof
<moetunes> s/nut/but/
<Doctor_Vex> well "Check finished: No errors found"
<Doctor_Vex> so what can i do now
<Doctor_Vex> should i try Lubuntu?
<moetunes> Doctor_Vex:  you should have a couple of entries in the booy menu, do they all fail?
<Doctor_Vex> what do you mean?
<moetunes> all the *ubuntu's use the same kernel
<Doctor_Vex> yeah but why does the installation crash only on Xubuntu
<moetunes> when you boot there's a menu to select what os/kernel you want
<Doctor_Vex> the Live CD works
<Doctor_Vex> i dont see kernel options
<Doctor_Vex> i get the usual CD menu
<moetunes> so something went wrong with the install - xubuntu works for thousands so it's not that
<Doctor_Vex> try Xubuntu, install Xubuntu, Check disc
<moetunes> you said you had trouble with an installed xubuntu right?
<moetunes> not the live cd
<Doctor_Vex> <Doctor_Vex> i was hoping to install Xubuntu 12.04 on a old Dell Inspiron 4100, but the installation crashes with a Kernel error
<moetunes> ok so it crashes during the installition process? at what stage of it?
<Doctor_Vex> right after the screen with the how much GB it requires and before the partition menu
<Doctor_Vex> i tried it from the live session via "install Xubuntu" and via the start menu right after boot
<moetunes> ok. just the once or it has done hat a few times?
<Doctor_Vex> twice since i tried it both ways
<moetunes> ok. it's a problem on your end else no one would be running xubuntu. I'd try a hard drive check
<Doctor_Vex> im loading the live session again. what then?
<Taylr0x> When booting up my laptop with Xubuntu installed am I not supposed to see the Xubuntu logo and progress bar? As I just get a black screen and then the login screen after about 10 seconds.
<Doctor_Vex> i also highly doubt it is the HDD as the earlier installations worked fine and several partitioning processes have been done inclusive formatting
<moetunes> Doctor_Vex:  I'm just offering things to check - I have no idea about the state of your hardware but there seems to be something going wrong at your end
<drc> what was the version of ubuntu that did install?
<Doctor_Vex> 12.04 LTS
<moetunes> to check the hdd in a terminal - smartctl –all /dev/hda | less - press to quit. you might have to install smartctl
<moetunes> to check the hdd in a terminal -    smartctl –all /dev/hda | less    - press q to quit. you might have to install smartctl
<Doctor_Vex> installed it but that gives me an error
<Doctor_Vex> invalid argument to -l: l
<xubuntu924> the audio onmy computer has too much noise
<xubuntu924> whenever I view videos using youtube and perform any other activity like compiling a program...the audio freezes foar a couple of seconds
<xubuntu924> do I need to download additional drivers ?
<moetunes> Doctor_Vex:  what command did you run? - I never mentioned -l
<Doctor_Vex> exactly what you said
<Doctor_Vex> there is also a "Smartctl open device: /dev/hda failed: no such device" at the end in the terminal
<moetunes> try /dev/sda
<moetunes> so   smartctl –all /dev/sda    first then pipe it through less if there's too much info
<recon_lap> xubuntu924: maybe more codex and check if there is a property video driver, never came across a audio driver though
<moetunes> smartctl –all /dev/sda | less   a pipe is shift+\ keys
<recon_lap> xubuntu924: is this a old machine? might not be up to a large load
<moetunes> Taylr0x:  you should see a splash screen - your vid card probably needs a kernel parameter to work in the framebuffer
<Doctor_Vex> well i started a badblocks earlier and its running so far. i will try that right after
<moetunes> k
<Taylr0x> moetunes, I'm a bit of a beginner when it comes to Xubuntu. Mind giving me a little guidance on what I need to do? Does that mean my graphics card doesnt have sufficient drivers installed or something?
<recon_lap> Taylr0x: name you make and model of comp and video card.
<moetunes> Taylr0x:  it means you need to edit a bootloader file and a setting there
<moetunes> we'll need to know the vid card you have so in a terminal   lspci | grep VGA
<Taylr0x> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<GridCube> !uefi | epifanio
<ubottu> epifanio: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<moetunes> Taylr0x:  are you using the opensource driver or the proprietry one from amd?
<Taylr0x> Haven't got a clue. I'm using what ever was installed by default.
<moetunes> that'll be the opensource driver
<Taylr0x> Should I use the other one?
<moetunes> no need unless you want to
<Taylr0x> Righto, many tanks for the help moetunes!
<moetunes> you need to add   radeon modeset=1   to the end of the kernel line - I would do that from grub first as a check that it works ok
<Todd> I got Xubuntu 12.04.1 ISO and I have program do USB but the program don't recognize the ISO.
<Doctor_Vex> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.
<Doctor_Vex> smartctl still doesnt work with the same error
<genii-around> Hm. 35 seconds is hardly long enough to await some reply.
<recon_lap> Todd: how you creating the live usb? are you using windows to create it?
<Doctor_Vex> he left
<recon_lap> I noticed lol
<recon_lap> bit slow tonight
<Doctor_Vex> well he cant expect to receive immediate support
<Doctor_Vex> so i tried the Xubuntu install routine from live CD desktop again. this time it did not crash in the middle, the windows closed but it does not say reboot and occasionally loads data from the CD
<Doctor_Vex> the mouse curser still indicates waiting
<Doctor_Vex> i guess ill wait a bit more
<jinjorge> are you using the daily build? or is this 12.10?
<Doctor_Vex> 12.04
<jinjorge> I just installed the daily build(13.04) and all is well
<Doctor_Vex> i dont know of any 13.04 as april is in the future
<jinjorge> yes, this is not the release(alpha, beta...)
<Doctor_Vex> oh. ok
<jinjorge> living on the edge
<Doctor_Vex> looking forward to it
<knome> yes, 13.04 should not be installed to production machines.
<jinjorge> @knome yes that's correct
<jinjorge> it's installed on a machine that I can easily blow away and reinstall
<Doctor_Vex> it just booted \o/
<jinjorge> woot!!
<Doctor_Vex> that really was a tough birth
<Doctor_Vex> 16% CPU usage instead of 60% in Ubuntu is much better
<Doctor_Vex> and sound works unlike in Ubuntu
<jinjorge> which version of Ubuntu are you comparing to?
<Doctor_Vex> 12.04
<Doctor_Vex> its a older laptop
#xubuntu 2013-02-14
<uz3r> hey there xubuntu community :)
<uz3r> somebody alive?
<holstein> uz3r: sure.. just ask if you have a question.. or use the *-offtopic for chat :)
<uz3r> just wanted to say hi, before i start asking stuff =)
<uz3r> new to xubuntu btw
<jeffrey1> Hey guys, wondering how to get an icon in my lower panel that links directly to a website.
<well_laid_lawn> have it launch  firefox http://'url here'
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<jeffrey1> I'll try that
<jeffrey1> Is that on the edit launcher screen?
<jeffrey1> I added a web browser launcher, not sure how to make it go to a specific url
<well_laid_lawn> yep should mention a command to run
<jeffrey1> --launch WebBrowser %u
<jeffrey1> where does the url go?
<Ironsight> Is there a way to update from 12.04 to the latest? The upgrade manager used to just show the dist upgrades
<well_laid_lawn> I would try a general launcher
<well_laid_lawn> Ironsight:  you might need to check if it is looking for non lts upgrades
<Ironsight> oh yeah
<Ironsight> thanks :D
<jeffrey1> got it working thanks lawn
<well_laid_lawn> cheers and cheers
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<Ironsight> That did it lawn :D
<well_laid_lawn> excellent :)
<Ironsight> oh man
<Ironsight> threw an error at me, "Package ubuntu-release-upgrader does not exist.
<Ironsight> skipped that, did a sudo do-release-upgrade :D
<Ironsight> failed again
<Ironsight> :(
 * Ironsight gets a usb memory stick out
<Ironsight> bah, I'm on LTS, I'll just keep it as is until the lts runs out
<irishjim68> hello all. I am having a minor irritation with my xubuntu 12.10 install that I cannot find an answer toa nywhere. My machine is part of a home network that includes windows xp machines, and in my places menu, and inside the folder side pane of the file manager, the icon for "Network" keeps disappearing (ie. doesn't always show up). No settings are being changed, shometime if I reboot, it will be there, sometimes not. gvfs backen
<irishjim68> really more of an annoyance than anything.
<Cheri703> you could just set it up so the windows shares auto mount instead of having to go to "network"?
<irishjim68> that would entail automounting 6 or 7 different shares
<irishjim68> not all of them are accessed regularly either
<Cheri703> ok, just a thought. :) I have no idea why network would disappear, but under "go" (file, edit, view, go, help) there should be a "browse network" option.
<irishjim68> I used to get this occasionally with the normal Ubuntu install, then when I switched to Xu, everything worked fine for a while, then I started noticing that I had no "Network" icon...usually when i REALLY wanted to access a share.
<Cheri703> so if the issue is not being able to access, that should help. if the issue is "why is it vanishing" I can't help, sorry and good luck!
<irishjim68> not there
<Cheri703> ?
<irishjim68> locations under the Go menu are: Open Parent, Back, Forward, Home, Desktop, File System, Documents, Download, Music, Pictures, Videos, Public, Templates, and Open Location
<Cheri703> weird, in mine, "browse network" is right above "open location"
<Cheri703> I got nothing. Sorry, hopefully someone has an idea.
<irishjim68> is there maybe a config file for Thunar that could be edited?
<irishjim68> I've been through EVERYTHING in settings manager with no luck
<irishjim68> okay, now this is weird...if I use Thunar (default FM), right now I show no network access. But I also have PCMan FM installed, when I open that, in the places sidebar, there is no "Network", but under the Go menu it shows "Network Drives"
<holstein> irishjim68_: i use gigolo
<irishjim68_> do not even know where to start with gigolo
<holstein> irishjim68_: i just click "connect" and mount the network share, and open it where it mounts
<holstein> you can right-click and it opens in the default file manager (for me at least)
<irishjim68> server? share?
<irishjim68> that is for windows share
<holstein> irishjim68: whatever share... samba... ftp... ssh
<irishjim68> in other words, i need to fill in the blanks here
<holstein> irishjim68: well, i do.. i always find the ip, and test ping
<irishjim68> okay, i put in the name of the computer hosting the share for the server, and the drive identifier "z:" for the share, clicked connect and gigolo gave me a failed to connect.
<holstein> i would put the ip... something like smb://192.168.0.11 maybe
<holstein> these days, i just make windows do ssh
<irishjim68> okay, now this is better,  i opened the side panel under the view menu, and all of  my network locations are listed.
<irishjim68> on the network tab
<irishjim68> okay, i can use gigolo, seems a bit redundant, but i can get used to it. like i said earlier tho, this is an intermittent annoyance, sometimes i can browse the network fine in FM, other times the icon is just not there.
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi. How do I upgrade php to 5.4 under Oneiric? apt-get update && apt-get install php5 outputs that I have most recent version (5.3.6) which is not true.
<well_laid_lawn> it's the most recent in that repo
<well_laid_lawn> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> ^ you might be able to add a PPA for support.. you can always maintain whatever versions you want on your own
<ruslan_osmanov> thanks
<Hyperiant> Having some issues installing Xubuntu on a laptop; both a live disc and live USB fail to proceed past the "preparing to install Xubuntu" screen
<Hyperiant> I click "continue" and wait for hours but it never proceeds further than that
<Hyperiant> Additionally, I was able to proceed once but the installation wouldn't go further than the screen immediately after, so I had to restart it
<Hyperiant> It seems like the installation was able to do something, as when I start up my computer without the CD it boots up to GRUB but if I select Ubuntu from the list it never boots
<Hyperiant> But because it never completed successfully, I doubt I can do anything with the data currently in place
<Hyperiant> How can I fix my install, or better yet, how can I get Xubuntu to properly finish installation?
<Hyperiant> Can I get some help debugging Ubiquity?  It's hanging and won't let me install Xubuntu.
<ochosi> Hyperiant: you can try to use "try xubuntu" instead of "install xubuntu" at the boot menu and then launch ubiquity from the terminal
<ochosi> meh
<Doctor_Vex> so
<Doctor_Vex> Xubuntu now works good so far
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> it should
<Doctor_Vex> i think graphics driver are missing and i could use some help
<Doctor_Vex> Dell Inspiron 4100 ATI Mobility Radeon 16 MB
<Doctor_Vex> i googled a bit but did not find something useful so far
<Doctor_Vex> it also has weird broken colors on boot up of shutdown, but the desktop looks how it is supposed to
<Doctor_Vex> *or
<Severus> Hello, could someone please tell me how i can rate softwareP
<Severus> in the software center
<GridCube> rate? let me check
<GridCube> Severus, you there?
<Severus> I Am
<GridCube> on the USC go to >View >Activate Review
<GridCube> there you will be asked some identifications and passwords, after that is done, you can add reviews and rate software you have installed :)
<Severus> Yep, that worked, thank you!
<GridCube> :D dont worry
<GridCube> i never knew about that XD
<Severus> hihih
<GridCube> Severus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter/RatingsAndReviews
<GridCube> :)
<Michael___> hey
<Michael___> anyone can help me install tor-browser on my xubuntu
<holstein> Michael___: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-install-and-run-tor-under-ubuntu.html looks good
<GridCube> Michael___, go to https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en#linux , uncompress the file and run the program, that is all
<holstein> ^^ even better.. without the need for the ppa i linked
<Michael___> i have been trying to do all the things they said
<Michael___> however somehow it can't connect
<GridCube> Michael___, are you using a proxy?
<Michael___> i didn't try what Gridcube posted though
<Michael___> i'll try it now
<Michael___> no see i'm in a country that lets say filters everything  -_- thats why i need tor
<GridCube> kk, download the bundled browser, its what im using now, it works pretty well
<Michael___> hmm here we go again with the permission thing
<Michael___> hold on i'm gonna try to do it using terminal sudo
<Michael___> ok done that
<Michael___> gonna try to run it now
<Michael___> Grid can you please tell me how do you run it ?
<Michael___> coz its still not working for me
<GridCube> i run the start-tor-browser on a terminal
<GridCube> well, i use a launcher, but its the same
<GridCube> double clicking it shoudl work too
<Michael___> well i did that telling me command not found
<Michael___> i did extract it to the run
<GridCube> Michael___, just extract it somewhere like ~/Downloads/tor-browser
<GridCube> then open a terminal and go to there and run ./start-tor-browser
<Michael___> Feb 14 18:50:30.614 [Notice] Tor v0.2.3.25 (git-17c24b3118224d65) running on Linux. Feb 14 18:50:30.614 [Notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning Feb 14 18:50:30.614 [Warning] Unable to open configuration file "/home/michael/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US/App/../Data/Tor/torrc". Feb 14 18:50:30.615 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<Michael___> thats what i keep getting
<holstein> Michael___: there is an error reading your config file
<xubuntu113> Hi. Can someone help me setting custom resolution permanently. I have to tell, that there is no Xorg.conf file in the etc/X11 folder. I have an old radeon card.
<GridCube> yes, what holstein said
<Michael___> how can i fix that ?
<holstein> xubuntu113: you can make one.. sometimes i just create my own xorg.conf.. i might use a knoppix live CD
<holstein> Michael___: i would check it.. see if its there, and go from there
<GridCube> xubuntu113, there is no need for a xorg.conf, just add a xrandr string to the startup session
<xubuntu113> I did yesterday. Didn't work.
<GridCube> try using an arandr script
<holstein> GridCube: thats in the menu, isnt it?.. i think thats easier xubuntu113 , but i usually end up with an xorg.conf
<xubuntu113> i tried xrandr bur út because it was already running I couldn't configure it.
<xubuntu113> I don't know how to writ a script
<holstein> xubuntu113: it'll get generated
<GridCube> xubuntu113, open arandr, configure your desktop as you please, save the script and add that to your session launcher
<GridCube> Michael___, you should purge all tor related stuffs on your computer and start again from zero using the bundled browser
<holstein> GridCube: you use that for dual head as well?
<GridCube> yes
<xubuntu113> i couldnt install arandr first. When i could it didnt sart. there was a compatibility problem with xrandr
<GridCube> but silly 12.10 for some reason doesnt let me have separated x servers :/
<GridCube> ah?
<holstein> GridCube: interesting...
<GridCube> xubuntu113, what xubuntu are you using?
<xubuntu113> Voyager 12.04
<holstein> voyager is *not* xubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu113, well well well, that is not xubuntu
<xubuntu113> i couldn't even set on xubuntu 12.04 as well
<holstein> xubuntu113: i would just use whatever tool they provide for setting resolution.. also, the custom xorg.conf should work with any debian based distro
<xubuntu113> well based on xubuntu. The problem  was the same on xubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu113, we cant help you there xubuntu113, please ask on the voyager channels
<GridCube> xubuntu113, if you where using xubuntu then yes, but you are not then, nope
<xubuntu113> if i can do it on xubuntu that's fine
<holstein> xubuntu113: you can try it.. you can try most of that from a live CD... you can install arandr and see how it works
<xubuntu113> I have the same problem on any ubuntu distro
<xubuntu113> okay. i start a live cd then instal arandr. then what?
<Michael___> hmm
<Michael___> ok gonna go purge everything
<holstein> xubuntu113: then, you can get a feel for the software GridCube is suggesting, and decide if you'd like to utilize it
<holstein> xubuntu113: you can also try gernating an xorg.conf
<GridCube> save the script and place it on the auto launch of applications, but you cant use that on a livecd
<xubuntu113> I think whit xorg.conf the problem is that the modeline is correct but I dont thint that the rest is right
<holstein> xubuntu113: what do i do? sometimes i load up a knoppix live CD.. get the desktop just the way i want, and copy the xorg.conf over
<holstein> then, the rest is just right...
<xubuntu113> i foud many xorg example but there were all different
<holstein> xubuntu113: i get one that i *know* works.. i see it running and working, and i copy it over
<xubuntu113> could you give me a link for a proper one?
<xubuntu113> thanks
<holstein> xubuntu113: no.. they are fairly particular to your hardware and what you want
<xubuntu113> then i can't creat one.
<holstein> xubuntu113: ?
<xubuntu113> if i don't know what to write in the xorg file except the modline I can't create it
<holstein> xubuntu113: you can do whatever you like.. what do i do? i use a live CD to create one.. you can create one from scratch. you can search for one for your hardware online.. you can create one from the recover prompt
<holstein> xubuntu113: thats why i search for one.. or i use a live CD.... or you can try GridCube 's method
<xubuntu113> i'll try it. thanks
<Michael___> ok i removed almost everything related to network and internet
<Michael___> i had openvpn installed
<Michael___> now i'm getting a new thing
<Michael___> Vidalia can't find out how to talk to Tor because it can't access this file: /home/michael/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US/Data/Tor/port.conf Here's the last error message: Permission denied
<Michael___> i believe i am gonna try to reinstall a fresh copy of xubuntu
<Michael___> coz i kinda gave up
<GridCube> do that
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> its probably your best option
<Guest9489> Hi again. I'm on Xubuntu 12.04 live CD. After when I installed arandr it cant run
<holstein> GridCube: with what error?
<holstein> GridCube: sorry.. Guest9489 ^^
<Guest9489> the application arandr has closed unexpectedly
<holstein> Guest9489: you can launch it from the terminal and see more output
<holstein> Guest9489: sometimes, i find it helpful to install and use proprietary driver when available
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest9489> in terminal result: ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '1080i'
<holstein> Guest9489: and it crashed again?
<Guest9489> I think i've tried those all yesterday
<Guest9489> yes
<holstein> Guest9489: think what? you tried proprietary drivers?
<Guest9489> sorry. no. i'm just looking at the moment
<Guest9489> i downloade the run file. What should i do with it?
<Guest9489> i should copy somewhere?
<GridCube> Guest70400, you are at a live session
<Guest9489> yes
<GridCube> i dont understand what you want to achieve here
<Guest9489> sorry. i'm not guest70400
<GridCube> on a real xubuntu install you just run gksu jokey-gtk and install your drivers there
<GridCube> Guest9489, tab mistake
<GridCube> its as simple as that
<Guest9489> so i can't try in the live session
<holstein> Guest9489: you might not need to
<holstein> im just making suggestions that you can try from an actual xubuntu install
<Guest9489> ok. thank you. i try it
<Doctor_Vex> just throwing in my problem again: i am looking for a graphics driver to get a better framerate for the  Dell Inspiron 4100 ATI Mobility Radeon 16 MB
<voyager-x01> holste, i cant install the driver
<voyager-x01> holsten
<xubuntuser> кто нить шпрейхает по рашынски?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntuser:  is that russian?
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Weems> If .XAuthority is preventing me from logging in at the login screen how Do I rectify the situation
<well_laid_lawn> Weems:  from a tty remove ~/.Xauthority if you are sure no one is logged in as that user
<well_laid_lawn> logged into X that is
<well_laid_lawn> and how do you know it is that file that is the issue Weems ?
<bartzy> My default browser is chrome
<bartzy> Yet some apps open firefox when they need a browser
<bartzy> Any idea ?
<wts> having a weird issue. i just got a new hard drive and im trying to download ubuntustudio.iso to a thumbdrive (current hard drive doesn't have enough space)  issue: several times i have selected the thumbdrive as the download location but it downloads to /home/$usr/Download instead and uses up whats left of my drive soace then errors out
<xubuntu062> hey Gridcube
<xubuntu062> i reinstalled xubuntu
<xubuntu901> its stuck at establishing an encrypted directory connection :(
<xubuntu901> any hints ?
<xubuntu979> hoola a todos
<xubuntu979> soy de venezuela
<xubuntu979> y muy poco conozco el ingles
<xubuntu979> gracias a todos por este maravillo software
<Michael___> god my connection is being a pain in the ***
<xubuntu979> happy day san valentin
<xubuntu979> i'm question over support xubuntu for ipv6 and services
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<GridCube> !es | xubuntu979
<GridCube> :)
<ubottu> xubuntu979: please see above
<Michael___> same to you
<xubuntu979> ubottu muchas gracias
#xubuntu 2013-02-15
<xubuntu564> hello
<torax> hey
<xubuntu564> im doing a full install right now
<xubuntu564> how are the amd drivers?
<xubuntu564> any good?
<torax> I dont have any AMD hardware myself
<xubuntu390> Can Xubuntu be installed from a flash drive? I am installing on my HPmini which has no DVD drive.
<torax> xubuntu390: yes
<torax> you can create bootable flash drive with dd or unetbootin
<xubuntu390> Yay! Have the file downloaded. Gonna give it a shot.
<torax> but if you use dd be careful, its called "destroyer of disks" for a reason :D
<Unit193> *Disk destroyer.
<Unit193> Ubuntu also has that one tool of their own too.
<xubuntu390> Is there a step by step for this?
<Unit193> !usb | This may cut it
<ubottu> This may cut it: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu390> Cool. I just found that. I'm a real newb on this.
<xubuntu390> So, I need to download & install the Linux Live USB Creator to my computer and then that sets up my "stick"?
<Unit193> If you are on Windows, pretty much.
<xubuntu390> I am on Windows. Really appreciate the help. Need to go back and register "properly".
<xubuntu390> On step 3 Persistence mode, I assume I want that slider set to 4090MB since I dont want to boot from the USB stick?
<Unit193> xubuntu390: You're just installing, right?  Persistence is just to save files on the flash when you boot off the flash.
<xubuntu390> Yes. I am just installing. Using Linux Live USB creator so I can install on my HPmini
<Unit193> Then you wouldn't need it.
<xubuntu390> Thanks Unit 193. Moving forward.
<xubuntu390> Ligten bolt "clicked"  :()!
<SudoNhim> Hi! Small catastrophe here, wondering if anybody can tell me what I/Ubuntu did to my HDD setup.
<SudoNhim>  I installed Xubuntu 12.10; it gave me the option to dual-boot with Windows 7. I was running windows 8, but assumed it just treated it like 7. After installing I found that it had actually set up dual boot with a retired windows 7 drive that happened to be connected. My Windows 8 drive is now unreadable in the RAW format. Is there an easy way back?
<SudoNhim> To clarify - Xubuntu installed itself on the Windows 8 drive - I can only see the Xubuntu files from within Xubuntu, and I can only see a RAW partition from within windows
<SudoNhim> Ergh - looks like it reformatted the entire drive as one ext partition. Serves me right for not setting up my install manually.
<Hund> Why is the messaging indicator missing in Xubuntu 12.10?
<Unit193> Because it was GTK3 while the panel is GTK2.
<Hund> Unit193: Oh. Is there any other alternatives?
<Unit193> Not that I know of.
<Hund> Unit193: That sucks. :( I really want a indicator for Xchat and Thunderbird.
<Unit193> You could just install the packages from precise and set a hold on them, but this may cause breakage.
<drc> Hund: Try Mail Watcher (add item to panel)for thunderbird
<drc> With that, you don't need to have thunderbird open, all the time...and can set it to open thunderbird when you want.
<drc> And I thought xchat add an item to the notification area when open.
<xubuntu650> Is it still possible to update to a new versions to Xubuntu from Karmic?  My update can't find the repositories.
<Unit193> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu650> Thanks, I'll have a look!
<xubuntu525> mmmm
<jeffrey1> Hey guys I am trying to add a launcher in my panel for a wine program. It doesn't work to drag the .exe there, and I can't find it in the list of applications to start
<Cheri703> I think you would hit the button that looks like a page with a plus, for "add empty item" and then you can run a direct command
<Cheri703> so you would add the "launcher" item, then go to the properties of that
<jeffrey1> right
<jeffrey1> I guess I don't know what command to enter
<jeffrey1> just the path of the exe?
<Cheri703> I think? try typing in the path in a command line and see if that launches it
 * Cheri703 is not the *most* technical person, but can hold her own or play with stuff until she figures it out
<Unit193> Normally it is wine /path/to/file.exe
<Unit193> Or sometimes you need the wineprefix as well.
<Cheri703> Unit193 with the save ;)
<jeffrey1> i'll try that
<Unit193> wine start /unix /path/to/file.exe is like what you'd see in themenu.
<jeffrey1> Nice that works, thanks guys
<jeffrey1> I am VERY new to linux but liking it so far
<vzion> http://pastebin.com/DBpFfjDA
<spinning> xubuntu rules
<spinning> i'm so alone
<vzion> not that it matters at the moment but #xubuntu-offtopic
<ChesterX> hello everybody, for some reason my display settings witched from 16:9 to 4:3. where can i change those settings?
<vzion> did you install new drivers? remove them if so. have you tried restarting?
<ChesterX> no, i just launched a game which change the settings ?_? and now  can t seem to change it back
<vzion> try ARandR (Advanced Resize and Rotate (should be in Launcher menu -> settings  or in the settings manager)
<vzion> definately try restarting if you havent
<Deepfriedice> ChesterX: try shift+alt+prtsc+k
<Hyperiant> Running 12.04 LTS Xubuntu alternate installation; it fails consistently at the "select and install software" stage.  Can I safely skip it?
<Hyperiant> It seems pretty vital, especially considering it lets me choose to install updates automatically or decline to do so.
<vzion> that can be configured later but to answer your question i dont know. when i tried the alt CD the image was too big to actually fit on a disk
<Hyperiant> I used a live USB
<Deepfriedice> Hyperiant: what error message dose it give?
<Hyperiant> "Installation step failed / An installation step failed.  You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else.  The failing step is: 'Select and install software'"
<Deepfriedice> Well, THATS helpful.
<Hyperiant> I wish it was more detailed
<Deepfriedice> did you run a intergity check on the Disk?
<Hyperiant> I did not, but I can't imagine that it would go well; I installed it to a flash drive instead of a disc
<vzion> i was having siliar issues today. disk passed integrity check. redownloaded and used a diff USB, problem solved
<Deepfriedice> Hyperiant: It just compares checksums, the media doesn't matter.
<Hyperiant> It fails after "running tasksel"
<Deepfriedice> hm
<Deepfriedice> Try using a dvd?
<Deepfriedice> I'd be more helpful, but there's no real information to narrow this down.
<Hyperiant> I think I have a CD that'll fit it
<Hyperiant> 12.04 is 667MB and I have 700MB discs
<Deepfriedice> MB or MiB?
<Hyperiant> Not sure
<Deepfriedice> hmm
<Hyperiant> The discs are marked "700MB/80minutes"
<Deepfriedice> well the disks will be 700*10^6 Bytes
<Deepfriedice> the ISO is...
<Deepfriedice> 729,067,520 Bytes
<Hyperiant> ?
<Deepfriedice> thats not good
<Hyperiant> Mine's 710,193,152 bytes
<Hyperiant> Or 677MB
<Deepfriedice> probably a different version
<Hyperiant> xubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-i386.iso
<Deepfriedice> Anyway, got any blank DVDs?
<Deepfriedice> i368?
<Deepfriedice> whatever
<Hyperiant> That's what all of the 32-bit releases are
<Deepfriedice> yeah, but there is a trend of people putting 32bit OS's on 64bit computers
<vzion> 386
<Deepfriedice> anyway, I don't think that image will fit on a CD, if USB flash drives don't work, next to try is a DVD
<Hyperiant> hrm
<Hyperiant> Well, regardless, it seems to have burned well
<Deepfriedice> huh
<Deepfriedice> It appears (wikipedia) I was wrong:
<Deepfriedice> Capacity 	Typically up to 700 MiB
<Deepfriedice> how is the integrity test going?
<vzion> they are higher for overburn protection usually but its not reported
<Hyperiant> I'm testing the USB integrity right now
<Deepfriedice> Okay.
<Hyperiant> Apparently one of the ATI video drivers in ./pool/ just failed the integrity test
<Deepfriedice> On the Flash drive?
<Hyperiant> Yeah
<vzion> redownload and start over.
<Deepfriedice> uhh
<vzion> your torrent app should have a data integrity check option
<Deepfriedice> vzion: good point. Hyperiant: I suspect the problem might be the flash drive, but lets see.
<xubuntu882> hola
<xubuntu882> alguien haba español
<Hyperiant> The CD passed integrity, I'll try installing from that
<xubuntu882> '?
<Deepfriedice> Hyperiant: It'll be slower, but hopefully it will work.
<Hyperiant> eh, poquito, pero, que necessitar?
<Deepfriedice> Hyperiant: How is the torrent integrity check going?
<xubuntu882> SOLO saludar a la comunidad y gracias por estar ahy. Un saludo para todos desde españa
<vzion> #Ubuntu-es
<Hyperiant> I didn't scan the torrent but the burned CD passed integrity so I'm assuming the torrent isn't at fault
<Deepfriedice> Yeah, Ok. I'd bin that flash drive then.
<Deepfriedice> Odds are, there is something wrong with it.
<Hyperiant> That's possible
<hrw> hello
<Deepfriedice> Hi
<hrw> can someone told me how to edit next/prev tab in xfce-terminal? it is set to ctrl-pgup/down but my laptop lacks them ;D
<TheSheep> hrw: right-click, preferences, shortcuts
<TheSheep> hrw: on the terminal window, that is
<hrw> TheSheep: no such here - xfce4-terminal 0.6.1
<TheSheep> hrw: it is there
<Deepfriedice> edit>preferences>shortcuts
<hrw> I have General, Appearance, Colors, Compatibility, Advanced
<vzion> somehow ur missing a tab
<TheSheep> hrw: what version of xubuntu is that?
<hrw> TheSheep: 13.04
<Deepfriedice> I don't have Compatibility
<Deepfriedice> Ah
<TheSheep> !ubutnu+1
<hrw> so -devel?
<TheSheep> hrw: no, more like #ubuntu+1, I just can't find the right message
<TheSheep> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<TheSheep> here :)
<hrw> ok, changed
<hrw> someone know how to remove key accelerator in gtk menu?
<hrw> "you can clear an accelerator from a menu item by hovering over it and hitting the delete key" - too bad that I lack that key as well ;D
<Deepfriedice> hrw: What about some kind of onscreen keyboard?
<hrw> Deepfriedice: setting to some crazy emacs style combinations works as well
<Hyperiant> Successful install!  Now how do I update the OS to the latest version?
<Deepfriedice> Uh, what's wrong?
<Hyperiant> Nothing's wrong; is it a bad thing to upgrade?
<Deepfriedice> Ah, no. Sorry my bad.
<Deepfriedice> How much experience do you have with Linux?
<Hyperiant> I can use the terminal and Google stuff
<Deepfriedice> okay.
<Deepfriedice> You're probably going to want to use Synaptic for updates.
<Deepfriedice> menu > System > Synaptic Package Manager
<Hyperiant> How do I use Synaptic to install latest Xubuntu?
<Deepfriedice> Um may I ask why you installed 12.04 if you want 12.10?
<Hyperiant> Because Xubuntu 12.10 doesn't have an alternate installation iso
<Hyperiant> I tried normal installation but it always hanged for hours unending so I had to use alternate
<Deepfriedice> Okay, I've never done a system upgrade. This should be fun
<Deepfriedice> http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/
<Deepfriedice> Okay so we actually want the update manager
<Deepfriedice> menu > System > Update Manager
<Deepfriedice> Then hit "Check" to update the package list
<Hyperiant> Says I don't need any additional updates
<Deepfriedice> good
<Deepfriedice> Does it also say a new release is available?
<Hyperiant> No, but I found a setting under Settings -> Updates within Update Manager that asks whether I want to search for LTS updates or just any update
<Hyperiant> Yup, now it sees the new release.
<Deepfriedice> Great
<Deepfriedice> Make sure there are no updates available, Hit upgrade, then hope for the best.
<Hyperiant> Interesting.  ...I've never done a distro upgrade, either.
<Hyperiant> Deepfriedice: Thanks for all of the help (and for being on; you would not believe how empty #xubuntu is at this hour)
<Deepfriedice> Hyperiant: No problem. I'm considering spending more time on here, especially if #Xubuntu is short on help.
<Hyperiant> It really is.  I've had a lot of run-ins with empty chat here, and Ubuntu chat is less than friendly to outsiders.
<Hyperiant> Mostly I get "we don't support that distro, check the other channel" or "I can't help you"
<Deepfriedice> Huh, you'd think they would be less willing to drive people off.
<Hyperiant> I guess it depends on people's moods.  Each tech is a different person.
<Hyperiant> I was actually recommended Xubuntu (along with Lubuntu, which I dropped because Xubuntu was prettier, lighter, and still fits on a CD)
<Hyperiant> ...from that channel, I mean.  But anyway, I'm getting a bit off-topic.  This is a support channel.
<Deepfriedice> Xubuntu rocks
<Deepfriedice> Aparently there is a off-topic channel #xubuntu-offtopic
<Hyperiant> My only problem (and this is an Ubuntu error, not Xubuntu-specific) is that for my brand of laptop, you need to add options snd-hda-codec-realtek index=-2 to the alsa-base.conf in order for sound to function properly
<Hyperiant> It's not much of a hassle, but it's not apparent, either.  Took me a good few hours of Googling to find that command.
<olbi> hello, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS was relaeased. When will be ready Xubuntu 12.04.2? and there will be Kernel 3.5.0-23.35?
<Hyperiant> Xubuntu 12.04.2 LTS already has a release
<Hyperiant> I literally just installed it, haha
<Hyperiant> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/  Under "Latest Stable Release"
<hrw> Hyperiant: report bug to kernel bugzilla about that kernel argument
<hrw> Hyperiant: so next versions will get quirk for it so users will not have to set it again
<olbi> ok, thx :D there isn't changes at official site, only here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Xubuntu-12-04-2-LTS-Is-Available-for-Download-Supports-UEFI-Secure-Boot-329741.shtml
<Hyperiant> hrw: Ubuntu has a bugzilla?  I don't know where it is.
<hrw> Hyperiant: better in kernel bugilla not ubuntu bugtracker
<Hyperiant> hrw: Also, what about Launchpad?
<hrw> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<hrw> Hyperiant: ou can ask on #ubuntu-kernel which way they prefer
<Hyperiant> Ah, k; I need to go sleep but I'll try to get that done
<hrw> Hyperiant: thanks
<Doctor_Vex> is there a reason why no Flash plays in in FF? the element is just missing despite having installed the Flash plugin and having it listed as active plugin in FF
<GridCube> Doctor_Vex, have you installed the xubuntu-restricted extras?
<Doctor_Vex> how can i check that?
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted extras, or check for the restricted-extras on the ubuntu software center
<koegs> or just install "flashplugin-installer" instead of all that restricted-extras crap
<Doctor_Vex> ill try the installer
<Doctor_Vex> "is already newest version"
<GridCube> but all the restricted extras make everything media related work
<Doctor_Vex> ill try the package next
<GridCube> Doctor_Vex, can you open this page please? https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Doctor_Vex> its installing
<GridCube> yeah but your flash its already installed
<koegs> wait, yo did not have it installed yet? how did you install the flash plugin in the first place?
<GridCube> try that page, particularly this box https://www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<Doctor_Vex> i know that page. the flash item does not show up
<Doctor_Vex> and i think i installed the flash plugin via the Software Center when i was browsing for useful stuff
<GridCube> if its installed it should just work
<Doctor_Vex> it could also be a weird hardware issue, as i cant find drivers for the ATI Mobility Radeon
<Doctor_Vex> which brings me back to my problem from yesterday
<Doctor_Vex> as this is a older Dell Laptop
<GridCube> mmmm ati... bad luck
<GridCube> tried chromium?
<Doctor_Vex> i tried nothing so far as no one had any idea when i asked
<Doctor_Vex> and i could not find helpful info on the net
<GridCube> well chromium, as chrome, uses other flash engine different from the rest of linux systems
<GridCube> try chromium
<Doctor_Vex> so no idea on the drivers?
<GridCube> if everything fails you can use other engines to emulate flash, like gnash or even the vlc plugin
<Doctor_Vex> also well. i dont want to put the burden of a emulated flash on this PIII 1 GHz ;v
<GridCube> the vlc plugin works
<GridCube> at least for me, it worked on a PII back in the days, and by that i mean a few months ago
<Doctor_Vex> VLC plugin for what?
<GridCube> firefox
<Doctor_Vex> i installed the player but not the plugin
<GridCube> mmmhm its not default because it conflicts with the standard flash player
<GridCube> you want one, or the other, not both
<Doctor_Vex> does that mean i have to uninstall the adobe one or can i disable it in FF?
<GridCube> disabling it should suffice
<Doctor_Vex> i cant find it
<Doctor_Vex> how can i install it
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-vlc
<Doctor_Vex> so thank you so far. unfortunately it doesnt work
<Doctor_Vex> i even started FF with both active
<GridCube> you have some other problem then
<Doctor_Vex> its weird
<Doctor_Vex> but also not vital. the people who get it wont care much about flash anyway
<Doctor_Vex> hahahah wth
<GridCube> what
<Doctor_Vex> suddenly on the ATI support site a embedded youtube video shows up
<Doctor_Vex> and works
<GridCube> hahahaha
<GridCube> XD
<Doctor_Vex> that is somehow ironic
<GridCube> i would call it buggy, but ironic works
<Doctor_Vex> how can i reduce the color depth to 24 bit?
<Doctor_Vex> also how can i best test the 3D acceleration
<Doctor_Vex> there is probably a non ATI driver doing a good work
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i usually end up with the proprietary drivers...
<Doctor_Vex> well its much more complicated with this old laptop
<holstein> not really.. either the hardware is supported well, or not
<holstein> i usually just try the different drivers.. even the vesa one
<GridCube> !info glxgears
<ubottu> Package glxgears does not exist in quantal
<GridCube> mmm
<holstein> i usually go with whatever suits my needs
<Doctor_Vex> i found this here
<Doctor_Vex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935726
<GridCube> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<GridCube> ^ that helps you test 3d
<holstein> yeah, that contains glxgears, correct GridCube ?
<GridCube> yes
<holstein> Doctor_Vex: you can install mesa-utils and run glxgears and test 3d
<Doctor_Vex> installing
<Doctor_Vex> and how do i run it?
<holstein> Doctor_Vex: i would open a terminal and type "glxgears" and press "enter"
<c2tarun> I installed the window manager "awesome", now I am not getting the option of changing the window manager, from settings editor in Windows Manager its not there.
<holstein> c2tarun: those are xfce window manager tweaks likely
<holstein> c2tarun: what are you trying to end up with?
<Doctor_Vex> ok thanks that works. 24 FPS
<Doctor_Vex> and that means hardware 3D woks on this machine?
<c2tarun> holstein: actually awesome window manager can help me in tiling windows.
<c2tarun> holstein: so I was trying to switch from XFCE WM to Awesome WM.
<laite> c2tarun: you should be able to launch awesome instead of xfce from login screen
<c2tarun> laite: will that launch awesome on XFCE or just awesome?
<holstein> yeah.. i would do that at login c2tarun
<c2tarun> ok, let me try
<holstein> c2tarun: try it and see if it doesn what you want/need
<GridCube> Doctor_Vex, if you see the gears, then you are seeing 3D
<Doctor_Vex> ok. that is a good thing
<Doctor_Vex> however, does that mean it is hardware 3D or emulated CPU 3D?
<GridCube> its should have told you what is using on the glxgears dump
<c2tarun> holstein: on starting awesome from login screen, its starting kind of awesome desktop :( which is very scary
<c2tarun> I just wan't its window manager
<holstein> c2tarun: scary?
<c2tarun> holstein: yeah, you should check its desktop wallpaper, like some corpse peeping through some wooden box
<holstein> c2tarun: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7405
<holstein> i think you are assumin you need/want awesome.. if all you want is tiling windows in xfce you might want to try something native
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=78605
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/210231/xubuntu-12-10-window-tiling-shortcuts
<timmma> hello Im wondering where I find settings to connect to a projector
<torax> timmma: theres a really nice little program called arandr
<timmma> okay.
<holstein> timmma: i'll be like connecting another monitor
<timmma> okay thanks :)
<GridCube> c2tarun, doesnt awesome has a --replace option?
<c2tarun> GridCube: don't know, but I think I found a solution: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_XFCE   its not awesome but its xmonad a similar WM
<timmma> also anyone know a good video player other then VLC
<torax> mplayer
<GridCube> mplayer trhough smplayer is the best
<holstein> timmma: "good" is a matter of opinion.. what are you looking for that VLC is not doing?
<timmma> just somthing that will play videos fast and easy
<GridCube> timmma, do you have an nvidia gpu?
<timmma> nope, its an intel intagrated video card
<timmma> GridCube:
<holstein> timmma: i find VLC both fast and easy.. what is it not doing?
<GridCube> yep, mplayer, using any of its front ends, should be fast
<c2tarun> sometimes vlc takes too much time to start
<c2tarun> smplayer is pretty fast though
<timmma> holstein: VLC  just doesn't get along with my netbook
<GridCube> indeed :)
<GridCube> timmma, try smplayer, sudo apt-get install smplayer --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> because smplayer uses qt :P
<timmma> whats "QT"?
<holstein> !qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<torax> it will install half of kde for you without --no-install-recommends right ? :D
<GridCube> right
<GridCube> well im not sure, i just do that for any qt stuff, just to be sure
<xubuntu699> Hello! I there going to be Xubuntu R Alpha 2 release?
<xubuntu699> *Is
<GridCube> dont think so, no
<GridCube> just dailies
<holstein> you can always just upgrade and get the current packages.. i would check at #ubuntu+1 do make sure there are no "deal breakers"
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 10.04] How to increase the number of workspaces from 2 to 4 in the Workspace Switcher?
<timmma> bullgard4: right click on it then go to settings
<bullgard4> timmma: There  appears a context menu. This context menu does not show any menu item "settings".
<xubuntu699> thank you for answers, I went for dailies and then remembered Testdrive :)
<timmma> bullgard4: what about right clicking on the workspace switcher
<xubuntu699> pre 4.10 I think didnt have Workspace Settings item (?) what version of Xubuntu do you use, bullgard?
<timmma> xubuntu699: 10.04
<xubuntu699> Yes, I think it has Xfce 4.6 or 4.8. You have to go through Settings in main menu
<xubuntu699> then Workspaces or something lie that
<xubuntu699> *like
<bullgard4> xubuntu699: If I press Applications > Accesssories > About Ubuntu, it tells me "You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS."
<pepperbird> heyo, anyone got any general tips for uefi systems? i have windows 7 on one drive, and I have an empty sata-drive that I want to install xubuntu on
<pepperbird> will this be a problem? it didn't work with wubi
<bullgard4> [solved] Applications > Settings > Xfce4 Settings Manager > Workspaces > Number of workspaces=4 did the trick.
<xubuntu699> Cool :)
<bullgard4> pepperbird: Please read the articles in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wiki/Tags?tag=UEFI. But they are still under construction.
<pepperbird> thanks
<pepperbird> this is in german though, i guess i could google translate it
<bazhang> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bazhang> pepperbird, ^
<bullgard4> pepperbird: I am sorry for this inconvenience.
<pepperbird> thanks
<bazhang> np
<bullgard4> Where can I find an Update Manager in Xubuntu 10.04?
<bullgard4> [solved]
<bullgard4> If I upgrade from Xubuntu 10.04 to Xubuntu 12.04.2 using Update manager, will keyboard shortcuts be retained?
<xubuntu699> I always do fresh install :)
<xubuntu699> and, of course, I have /ho on separate partition
<xubuntu699> */home
<bullgard4> xubuntu699: I have done 4 years successfully without a separate home partion. So let's see if I will do likewise the next 4 years.
<pepperbird> bazhang do you think doing this via wubi will work? i currently don't have any dvd/cd-rom or any usb-stick
<bazhang> pepperbird, wubi? thats more of a "test drive"
<pepperbird> oh
<pepperbird> i thought it was an installation method
<pepperbird> so there's no way to install it from windows?
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<pepperbird> "like" a windows application could mean either "in the same way you would" or actually "in the form of"
<holstein> pepperbird: you go to the same place to remove it
<holstein> pepperbird: in "add remove" applications, or however you remove applications in windows.. "like" a  windows application
<pepperbird> i see
<pepperbird> so it's in the form of
<pepperbird> dang :(
<holstein> pepperbird: whats the issue?
<pepperbird> i have no installation media available
<holstein> if you have no other way of doing it, wubi is what you are doing
<pepperbird> well it sounds sketchy
<pepperbird> to install it as a windows app
<pepperbird> i want it indepentent from windows on a separate sata-drive
<holstein> sketchy?
<holstein> when/if it becomes "sketchy", you can easily remove it
<pepperbird> like, "not as good"
<holstein> pepperbird: what are the differences? the main one is the file system
<holstein> pepperbird: if you have no other option, then you have no other option
<Doctor_Vex> what is the best lightweight PDF and EPUB viewer for ubuntu?
<holstein> pepperbird: i think we would all agree an install would be arguably "better", but if you can only do wubu, you can only do wubi
<pepperbird> well i could go and buy a usb stick
<pepperbird> if wubi is notably worse
<pepperbird> hmm
<pepperbird> maybe i have one, i'll go have a look
<holstein> its arguably "worse".. its different
<bullgard4> Doctor_Vex: Document viewer Evince
<Doctor_Vex> ah its already installed. thanks
<drc> Just noticed that 12.04.2 Ubuntu went to a 3.5 kernel, with the spins/flavours going to it in .3.  Is Xubuntu planning this also?
<knome> xubuntu is a flavor
<Unit193> Basically, same repos, so same versions unless you hold or pin something.
<drc> I'm sorry...the exact quote is "We expect to convert other flavours in 12.04.3" (the key word is "expect")  That's why I was asking..
<knome> i'm sure the expecting refers more to the fact that the kernel team expects to be able to do it before .3, not xubuntu being willing or not
<drc> ah...BDFL strikes again :)
<drc> Thanks
<knome> i'm sure we can opt-out too, but i don't see a reason why we should.
<knome> we've been given much more control over our own things lately
<drc> The real reason I was asking was, if my math is correct, with the End of UKT support being March of 2014, there will be another major kernel update before the Xubuntu 12.04 LTS expires.
<pepperbird> hello again
<pepperbird> i'm in the live cd, trying to set up my secondary hdd as the guide says
<pepperbird> via gparted
<pepperbird> i can't set any mount point though and i can't install to it :/
<well_laid_lawn> open a terminal and run the   mount  command
<well_laid_lawn> check for the hdd there
<xubuntu955> hello there. can anyone help me out on firmware raid and grub?
<xubuntu955> I've just installed xubuntu, but fails when installing grub
<well_laid_lawn> how does it fail?
<xubuntu955> Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_xxxx_VOL0' failed
<xubuntu955> both VOL0 and BOL0p1 fail
<xubuntu955> *VOL0p1
<well_laid_lawn> see if the wiki helps
<well_laid_lawn> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xubuntu955> I'll check. thanks.
<pepperbird> if i understood the guide right, i should create a 200 MiB fat32 partition with a boot flag on a gpt partition table
<pepperbird> should i use the rest of the hdd space for, say ext3 then?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd use ext4
<well_laid_lawn> there might be tips here
<well_laid_lawn> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pepperbird> i'm reading the efi install guide
<pepperbird> but it's not very clear
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't used efi yet - someone else might know something
<well_laid_lawn> if no one here does you could try #ubuntu
<pepperbird> alright
<pepperbird> you would know about boot loaders though right?
<pepperbird> does it matter where i install the boot loader?
<pepperbird> contrary to, what seems like, every other person i'm installing linux on a separate hard drive rather than splitting one
<GridCube> pepperbird, what seems to be the problem?
<pepperbird> actually nvm i think i figured it out
<pepperbird> naturally i should install the boot loader onto the efi partition i just created, right GridCube?
<GridCube> pepperbird, oh, uefi... that things is going to kill me one of this days
<GridCube> yes pepperbird you "should" install to the efi partition
<pepperbird> haha
<GridCube> but yous the bootmbr
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> s/yous/just/
<GridCube> yes, please read that link pepperbird and if things go wrong boot-repair is your best bestest friend in the world
<pepperbird> that link is what i'm referring to
<pepperbird> it's what i'm reading already :/
<pepperbird> but it's not very clear
<Unit193> Ah, alrighty.  Very useful, I've used it once.
<pepperbird> plus it says that the xubuntu installation will detect the mount point automatically
<pepperbird> but it doesn't
<pepperbird> so how would I go about creating a /boot/efi mountpoint on the partition i just made?
<g16> pepperbird: create the partition, then mkdir /boot/efi, finally mount the partition as /boot/efi
<xubuntu955> ah! chroot solved
<xubuntu955> thanks
<g16> directory /boot/efi is not on thbe partition, it /is/ the partition mountpoint.
<pepperbird> g16: where do i navigate before i do the 'mkdir' ?
<pepperbird> im assuming i have to navigate to that specific hard drive first somehow
<GridCube> no need to
<GridCube> you are giving it an absolute location
<pepperbird> okay so i did mkdir /boot/efi in a fresh terminal window
<pepperbird> then what?
<pepperbird> where would i go to mount?
<pepperbird> can't do it in gparted
<pepperbird> it's outgrayed
<g16> Do not go anywhere, just do: mount /dev/sdXY /boot/efi          where sdXY is the partition on the hard drive
<g16> You can close gparted once you've created the partition.
<pepperbird> alright, giving it a shot
<pepperbird> alright, when i try to install it says no root file system defined
<pepperbird> assuming i have to mount /home or something to the ext4 partition?
<holstein> pepperbird: you just have to define a root partition
<holstein> you have no root file system defined.. so you define one
<holstein> tell the installer to use whatever partition you want as /
<pepperbird> how would i tell it though?
<holstein> pepperbird: id have to refer to the scroll back to see why you are not letting the installer automatcially do it, but in gparted, if thats where you are, you can set mountpoint.. set it to /
<holstein> probably something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkXATVq75IQ
<ianharper> Hey, why am i getting tar (child): jre-7u13-linux-i586.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory?   From "sudo tar -zxvf jre-7u13-linux-i586.tar.gz -C /usr/lib/jvm"
<ianharper> Trying to install Oracle Java on Chromium
<holstein> ianharper: on chromium?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ianharper> *for in Voyager 12.10 :\
<holstein> or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<ianharper> For Chromium (derp)
<holstein> ianharper: voyager is not xubuntu or ubuntu... and java will be installed system wide
<ianharper> cool i'll check it out
<holstein> i would follow those docs and try asking in a voyager support channel if you think it might break something
<ianharper> ty
<pepperbird> holstein : creating a / mountpoint doesn't seem to affect the installer
<pepperbird> still the same error
<pepperbird> the reason i'm doing it manually is because i have no clue which disk it will "erase" if i go by the automatic install
<GridCube> pepperbird, i still dont understand your problem, you should simply install using the 64bit desktop installer, say its uefi and done
<GridCube> i dont see why you would need to do all of this
<pepperbird> how would i know that it installs on the right hard drive?
<holstein> pepperbird: i would want to have a clue, and good backups
<GridCube> if it doesnt boot just use boot-repair and let it fix the boot properly
<holstein> pepperbird: you can direct the installer to free space
<holstein> pepperbird: you can also just set the mountpoints in the intaller manually
<pepperbird> well there sure isn't a button for it
<pepperbird> there's a "Change..." button
<pepperbird> which lets me pick from a dropdown list of various types
<g16> You did the partition in gparted. On the top right, there's a menu, saying /dev/sdX. Tell the installer to use that same sdX.
<pepperbird> yes, i am
<pepperbird> i would love to provide a printscreen but the networking seems to have died
<holstein> seems?
<pepperbird> well it died
<pepperbird> it says it's connected
<pepperbird> but i can't go out on the internet
<Karsto> Hello there,  somebody around to help me test an xfce issue?
<holstein> Karsto: ask and we'll see
<Karsto> i experienced some possibly unwanted behaviour
<holstein> Karsto: did you want it?
<Karsto> if i drag a window to the upper edge of the screen it usually docks there occupying the upper half
<Unit193> That's normal, it's the tiling feature of Xfce.
<Karsto> if i then maximize said window (either clicking on the plus or double clicking the window frame)
<Karsto> the window gets stuck under the taskbar
<holstein> Karsto: id look for a bug, and if not, make one.. see if you can get someone to confirm it
<Karsto> thats what i'm here for
<Karsto> to find somebody to confirm this :)
<holstein> Karsto: someone running stock xubuntu... i could do that later if you link the bug #,.. if ou cant find someone else
<Karsto> maybe it is just a fluke on my system
<ianharper> Hi, Anyone know how to figure this out? "update-alternatives: error: alternative path /opt/jdk1.6.0_14_x64/bin/java doesn't exist" (noob alert!!)
<holstein> ianharper: i would not do it that way
<Unit193> Karsto: What version of Xubuntu??
<holstein> ianharper: i used the ppa, but im not sure how voyager expects you do install java. i would ask
<g16> I can confirm on 12.10.
<ianharper> Only french speakers :(
<g16> The window is not maximised, and the title bar is put a bit over the upper screen edge.
<Karsto> nice :)
<Karsto> just what i see
<Unit193> I can't on a fully updated version of 12.10.
<ianharper> ah i'll figure it out
<Karsto> i'm on 12.04 lts
<holstein> ianharper: i would just see if you have java installed.. you dont need that command
<Unit193> When I "push" it to the top of the screen to fill the upper half, it then gives the option to "Restore" the half-maximized window, and double clicking does nothing on the title.
<Karsto> it's not all windows, xchat does not do it, firefox does, thunar does
<g16> Transmission does.
<holstein> well, thats enough for a bug report.. i would run them from the terminal and see if you see any error output
<Karsto> i'll file a bug report, maybe link to a screenshot
<holstein> Karsto: that would be helpful, i think
<Unit193> Ah, when I "Restore" thunar it does, just didn't on the other couple I did.
<Karsto> H
<Karsto> I mean, I searched the bugs, to see if something similar already exists for xubuntu,
<Karsto> does not seem so.
<Unit193> Launchpad is kind of the place, but I'd check the xfce bugzilla as well.
<Karsto> Only looked in lauchpad so far
<ianharper> @holstein got it workin for firefox not Chrome but that not a problom. Ty dude!
<holstein> ianharper: cheers.. im sure you'll get it, since its installed system wide now, or should be
<holstein> running java in browsers is a bad idea anyways.. unlesss you just must
<holstein> ianharper: could be chome has disabled it for security reasone by default
<ianharper> :) hard to know, but ya know when somthin annoys ya IT must be fixed hahaha
<holstein> i supppose.. you can always just check chrome and see if its disabled
<Karsto> What do you think of this: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8766
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 8766 in General "Clicking "unmaximize" on a tiled window doesn't restore its original position." [Normal,New]
<Karsto> :)
<Karsto> timing
<holstein> ianharper: chrome://plugins/
<Karsto> so somehow un-/maximizing of tiled widows is buggy
<Karsto> +n
<Karsto> ill add to the bug above, but not now, have to be somewhere, cu all.
<ianharper> Woot! was disabled, its always the simple fix derp :)
<holstein> ianharper: well, not always, but when i can remember, i like to try the simple stuff first :)
<holstein> also, keep in mind why its disabled, and consider leaving it that way til you need it
<ianharper> :) Legend!
<xubuntu105> ciao
<xubuntu105> c'è qualcuno?
<xubuntu105> eiiii
<knome> !it | xubuntu105
<ubottu> xubuntu105: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pepperbird> hello again
<pepperbird> i took a picture of the setup & error with my camera
<pepperbird> http://bit.ly/XU5Nof
<pepperbird> oh ofc its tilted
<holstein> let me save it locally so i can rotate it and make it smaller
<Cheri703> in the "mount point" section, you need to have one mounted as /
<Cheri703> that's why there's no root file system as far as I can tell
<pepperbird> yes, but look above
<pepperbird> in the gparted
<pepperbird> it says there is a mount point
<g16> click the "Change" button, then select / in the dropdown list "use as"
<g16> You do not do that in gparted, once you've applied the changes to partitions you close gparted
<pepperbird> yea, i didn't do it in gparted, i did it from the terminal
<pepperbird> but alright
<pepperbird> clicked change
<pepperbird> there's no "/" to pick
<g16> see a dropdown list?
<pepperbird> yes, there are a bunch of file systems in it
<Cheri703> not file systems
<Cheri703> mount point
<Cheri703> or "use as" or something like that
<pepperbird> yea "use as:" and i can pick "ext4 journaling file system, ext3 journaling file system, ext2 file system, reiserfs file system" etc
<holstein> pepperbird: under the "mout point" section of gparted's GUI
<holstein> you are in the wrong place
<pepperbird> sorry i don't really understand
<pepperbird> should i go back to gparted?
<Cheri703> not gparted. in the "something else" what options do you have when you click "change"?
<holstein> pepperbird: just wait and i'll do it and tell you *exactly*
<pepperbird> cheri703, i have options of different file systems
<pepperbird> okay holstein
<Cheri703> anything else?
<holstein> pepperbird: i ccant do it from here.. without being in the installer
<holstein> pepperbird: its under the mountpoint section
<pepperbird> holstein: as you can see from my photo the mount points are already set when viewing the drive in gparted
<pepperbird> but in the installer they don't show up
<Cheri703> ignore gparted
<Cheri703> only look at the installer
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=189&p=481430
<holstein> pepperbird: correct, the mount points are set incorrectly
<holstein> pepperbird: you can set one as root, then the installer will not complain about not having a root partition
<pepperbird> so 'root' instead of '/'
<pepperbird> ?
<pepperbird> Cheri703: i only used gparted to view my disk
<pepperbird> i mounted via terminal
<holstein> pepperbird: dont... just use the installer.. use the installer to set the mountpoints in the partitions you created with gparted
<pepperbird> there is no option to set mount points in the installer
<pepperbird> the only button is "change..."
<holstein> pepperbird: there is
<g16> The mountpoints in gparted are of no use in the installer. They are about the current session of the system that you have booted. They are not necessarily those of the system you're going to install.
<holstein> change would be a good start..
<Cheri703> it is under the change dialog
<holstein> yeah, its gotta be done by the installer
<Cheri703> give me a sec and I can bring up the installer and get screenshots, hang on
<pepperbird> in change i have various file systems to choose from, + swap area, reserved bios boot area, efi boot partition, physical volume for encryption, do not use the partition.
<Cheri703> under do not use
<Cheri703> click that
<g16> Select ext4 in "use as", this will turn "Mount point" from grey to white (editable).
<Cheri703> you should have / or other things
<pepperbird> ty g16
<g16> Then, click on the arrow in the white "Mount point" box, you'll see / and a few other mountpoints, and you'll click /
<pepperbird> yea that solved it
<pepperbird> thanks guys
<Cuberspace> hello
<Cuberspace> i have a question i have windows and xubuntu i can access websites on my windows that i can't access on my xubuntu any ideas ?
<holstein> Cuberspace: sites? or content, like flash?
<Cuberspace> sites such as hotmail for example
<Cuberspace> i don't need to set a proxy on my windows to access it
<Cuberspace> however it says connection timeout when i do that with xubuntu
<Cuberspace> Holstein: any clues on thi ?
<holstein> Cuberspace: no.. i would try as a different user to remove my user config from the equation. i would look at DNS..
<Cuberspace> its same taken automaticly from my router, plus not all websites wont open some does such as youtube google i just have problems with hotmail and facebook
<Cuberspace> i tried to install ubuntu instead of Xubuntu, it installed and all when i load it it get to select user screen i put my password all i can see is a desktop background with no icons no nothing, so perhaps you can help me with that ?
<Unit193> What happens if you type  dig facebook.com   in a terminal?  Can you ping it?  (ping facebook.com)
<Cuberspace> lemme checlk
<Cuberspace> it pinged it
<Unit193> So if you change your DNS settings to 8.8.8.8 does that help at all?
<Cuberspace> when i changed the dns it simply lost connection to the internet
<g16> I'm clueless, but I'd look at the error message of wget http://facebook.com
<pepperbird> one last question, "Device for boot loader installation" should i pick '/dev/sdc' which is the actual hdd, or the '/dev/sdc1' which is the partition for the efi boot?
<Cuberspace> even wine web-browser is not working on loading anything
<Cuberspace> The connection to mail.live.com was interrupted. this is the error message i'm getting
#xubuntu 2013-02-16
<Makertronic> Hello, is there somewhere I can see a list of the programs included with Xubuntu 12.10
<Makertronic> Is there anyone here?
<NXTGeek1944> if I wanted to help the dev team out, what should I do, or is there a better channel for this?
<Unit193> There's http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ and #xubuntu-devel is the development channel.
<ianharper> Hi!, i can't figure out how to set vlc player as default. (12.10)
<Cheri703> ianharper: application menu > settings manager > preferred applications
<Cheri703> ah, just kidding >_<
<Cheri703> no video in there...
<Cheri703> disregard >_>
<ianharper> derp :) was in the midlle of typen ha
<Unit193> update-alternatives it is.
<NXTGeek1944> Unit193: Thanks!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<ianharper> is it possible?
<Cheri703> one way (might not be THE way) would be to go to a video file, right click "open with other application" then click "use as default for this type of file" or whatever it says there
<Unit193> I generally purge parole which does it, but you can also just set it with the update-alternatives command.
<Cheri703> Unit193: that looks complicated
<Unit193> Kind of, but not too bad.
<ianharper> Nothin, just open's.
<ianharper> ah my bad found it!
<ianharper> ty cheri
<Cheri703> sure :) it's a start
<GridCube> ianharper, on preferences, go to the MIME Type editor, change application/octet-stream to what ever you want
<GridCube> also you could filter by video and change them all, but that should suffice
<Matthias_> I would like to install Xubuntu onto a 2004 laptop, and boot/install from the CD. How do I make an install CD?
<genii-around> Matthias_: Generally, to download the Xubuntu iso file and then to use a cd burning application in your current operating system to make the cd
<Matthias_> I downloaded the package (about 630 MB) from the website here, but I'm not sure where the ISO file is.
<genii-around> Matthias_:  It all depends on where most things you download end up... I think on Windows usually goes to Downloads folder or maybe My Documents
<Matthias_> Sorry, I should be more specific. I know where the whole bunch of stuff went, and I unpacked it using some unzipper. I'm now looking at it in PowerISO. But I don't see an ISO file. I do see two BIN files.
<Doctor_Vex> its one file. either xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso or xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<g16> Then you have downloaded the wrong thing.
<Matthias_> Okay, I will look for the ISO file. Thank you for your time!
<Doctor_Vex> where did you download it?
<Matthias_> I got it from the link on this page that says "get Xubuntu"
<Matthias_> under "get started"
<ShiftedView> Greetings. I don't suppose anyone here is familiar with the nvidia drivers, and the install steps thereof. I'm having a horribly difficult time getting them set up correctly under xubuntu 12.10.
<Doctor_Vex> then you should definately have a iso file
<Matthias_> Using power ISO, I sorted the files by file type, and there were no .iso files.
<Matthias_> I am trying another file download currently of 10.04.2 with the .iso in the name of the file.
<Doctor_Vex> have you by any chance enabled the "hide known filetypes" "feature" in windows?
<Matthias_> I don't think so.
<Matthias_> But I do know that I do NOT show hidden files right now.
<Doctor_Vex> its not a hidden one
<Matthias_> How would I check that?
<Doctor_Vex> do files on your system show extensions?
<Doctor_Vex> like .jpg .exe .bmp
<Matthias_> yes
<Doctor_Vex> then its not enabled
<Matthias_> (windows 7, btw)
<Doctor_Vex> all you need is the place where the .iso  saved and a program to burn it
<Matthias_> I also just finished a download of the file xubunu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso, and I can't find the iso file
<Doctor_Vex> windows should be able too with a right click on it and select burn to disc
<Matthias_> So the entire package of info is the iso, and then i just burn that to a CD?
<Doctor_Vex> the iso i a image of the disk you will burn
<Doctor_Vex> its already a finished CD, except not on CD
<Doctor_Vex> a bruning program will recognise it and burn it 1:1 on disk
<Doctor_Vex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_image
<Matthias_> with what program should I burn the .iso file? Will the basic windows burner do it>?
<Doc_Vex> now do a Windows + F and search for xubunu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso
<Doc_Vex> whops i see a typo there
<Matthias_> I know it's in the downloads folder
<Doc_Vex> then open your burning program and select "burn ISO image"
<Doc_Vex> its really easy
<Doc_Vex> http://www.poweriso.com/tutorials/burn-iso-file.htm
<Matthias_> I think I was confused in the fact that the .iso file is the whole thing packaged up. I was looking inside the .iso package for an .iso file, which I now realize is silly
<Matthias_> Thank you for getting me straightened out!
<Doc_Vex> yeah its weird when a program opens its contents
<Doc_Vex> then leave it in the drive and boot. if boot from disk is enabled it will give you a menu
<ShiftedView> Anyone for helping with my nvidia problem? Whenever I attempt to install it, it just leaves my system in a very low res, and it doesn't even load the nvidia driver.
<Matthias_> Quick last question: Can I burn onto a DVD-R disc, or does it have to be one of the smaller ones?
<Doc_Vex> any disc your drive can read
<Doc_Vex> i burned it on a normal CD-R 700 MB CD
<ShiftedView> Attempted installation from the terminal (xserver still active), the Ubuntu software center, and the virtual console (xserver inactive) using the install script provided by nvidia's website. All attempts have been on fresh installs of ubuntu 12.10, 12.04, xubuntu 12.10, and 12.04. All have failed with the same result. Low res, and driver not being loaded.
<genii-around> ShiftedView: I'm not in Xubuntu right now, but basic commandline would be: sudo nano /etc/default/grub and put a line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset", save that and exit, then: sudo update-grub && sudo update-initramfs -u && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dkms linux-source linux-headers-generic build-essential && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  Then: sudo X -configure | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf      then sudo nano
<genii-around> /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the line under Section "Device"   where it says like Driver  "nouveau"  (might not say nouveau but fbdev or anything else)... change it from nouveau or fbdev or whatever to nvidia, save.
<ShiftedView> Hm.. Thanks, I'll give that a stab right now.
<genii-around> ShiftedView: If you already have nvidia-current installed then make the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   in the above to sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<genii-around> ShiftedView: If you used the Nvidia websites .run file, before you do any of the above, you first need to do: sudo sh ./NVIDIA_FILENAME_HERE.sh --uninstall
<ShiftedView> This is a fresh install. As running the .run file resulted in a more catastrophic failure than normal. xserver just plain refused to start after that.
<genii-around> heh, .run rather, not .sh ... but you get the idea
<ShiftedView> I don't understand why the drivers seem so broken, now. I've never had this problem before.
<ShiftedView> I appreciate the help though. This driver has been a thorn in my side for quite a while. All I wanted to do was install steam, and try out TF2 on linux.
<pil> подскажите канал хубунту русскоязычный
<genii-around> ShiftedView: I'm only going to be around for another 8-10 minutes. Please keep me posted to progress :)
<ShiftedView> Unfortunately, this fresh install decided that it wanted to update everything. Better to be safe than sorry, so I'll do the updates first.
<ShiftedView> But if your steps don't work, I'll be sure to pop in some other time.
<genii-around> ShiftedView: I'm usually in 10-6 EST weekdays
<ShiftedView> Ah, wonderful. Same time zone.
<ShiftedView> Hm.. One last thing. Do I have to take any alternate steps if my laptop is running nvidia optimus technology? If I recall, said technology actually passes my gtx660m's video output through the intel hd 4000, to be delivered to my screen.
<genii-around> ShiftedView: For the X -configure command, you may need to exit to the login, do ctrl-alt-f1, and do first: sudo stop lightdm          then after the X -configure   do sudo start lightdm      then alt-f7 to return to login
<genii-around> ShiftedView: I'm not familiar with that card, but if it uses the twin GPU setup you might need Bumblebee
<ShiftedView> The gtx660m is a discreet graphics chip intended to be used for programs that demand more power. Most of the time, my Intel core i7 is doing the work. Obviously, this was more intended for Windows OSes. It might be the source of my issues.
<genii-around> ShiftedView: So later you may want to look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-bumblebee-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04-using-ppa.html
<ShiftedView> All righty. I'll give that a look as well.
<ShiftedView> I managed to run into issues again. sudo X -configure | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf throws an error at me.
<ShiftedView> Attempting to move on to the next step, just shows me an empty xorg.conf
<well_laid_lawn> it's always helpful to mention what the error is
<well_laid_lawn> just saying there's an error doesn't give ppl anything to work with
<ShiftedView> I understand that. I'm looking for something to write it down with, so I can go back and replicate it.
<well_laid_lawn> afaik X-configure write to a file in the directory the terminal is in - let it do that then move the file to /etc/X11
<ShiftedView> The error is as follows: "The number of created screens does not match the number of detected devices." "Configuration failed." "Server terminated with error (2), Closing log file." Where each quoted item is on it's own line.
<ShiftedView> It is the command "sudo X -configure" That is throwing this error.
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like you should be using bumblebee or something
<genii-around> ShiftedView: Here is a pastebin of my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1661112/
<ShiftedView> Ah, thanks. Though, I'll have to check if it's even necessary. If bumblebee is working as intended, it might not be.
<ShiftedView> Hm.. nope, bumblebee isn't playing nice. shift@shift-Linux:~$ optirun glxspheres
<ShiftedView> [ 5458.185194] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please [ 5458.185265] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<genii-around> Weird. I wonder why pastebin plain-text download requires Launchpad login first
<ShiftedView> Not sure either. Seems harmless enough.
<genii-around> ( tried wget pastebin-address/plain and got html openid login page downloaded instead)
<ShiftedView> Heh. Well, I slapped in that xorg config. Now lets see what happens.
 * genii-around crosses fingers and checks the clock
<ShiftedView> Hm.. Good news is, the resolution didn't decide to implode.
<ShiftedView> Now to check if the nvidia driver is actually loaded. I've completely forgotten how to do that.
<genii-around> lsmod | grep nvidia
<ShiftedView> Right, thanks.
<ShiftedView> nvidia              11257759  0
<ShiftedView> nvidia is red.
<ShiftedView> That doesn't look good to me.
<ShiftedView> Doesn't look like it's being used by anything either.
<TIMAA> Im on an aspire one acer netbook and I have a mouse flickering problem.
<ShiftedView> This is very odd.. lspci can see my video card just fine.
<genii-around> ShiftedView: Likely on the Optimus the Intel is used as default, then you need some facility like Bumblebee to swap it before the underlying nvidia driver has something to work with
<genii-around> But this is just my pet theory
<ShiftedView> Bumblebee isn't behaving with me though. It can't initialize the card.
<genii-around> Can't seem to find a manpage for optirun :/   ... can you pastbin the output of: optirun --help   ?
<ShiftedView> Sure.
<ShiftedView> http://pastebin.com/yVMNcdwk
<genii-around> ShiftedView: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting   seems to indicate you need bumblebee-nvidia installed if using proprietary driver.. does apt-cache policy bumblebee-nvidia     show that it's installed?
<ShiftedView> Yes, it does.
<genii-around> ShiftedView: I'm at an immediate loss. Other than to suggest perhaps pastebin results of: optirun --debug    and then maybe show it to the folks in #bumblebee channel
<ShiftedView> I'm considering downgrading to a previous version of ubuntu. Pre-unity.
<genii-around> I'm not sure it will do much about your video driver....
<holstein> i have an ion
<ShiftedView> Perhaps not. But I've heard some success stories from it. So, I'm willing to give it a shot.
<genii-around> holstein: Is that another of those hybrid cards ?
<ShiftedView> Not like I'm losing anything on this fresh system.
<holstein> a relevant nvidia eon
<holstein> one*
<holstein> i wouldnt go back.. the driver support is likely not to get any better
<holstein> you are using the latest ppa for graphics drivers ShiftedView ?
<ShiftedView> As far as I know.
<holstein> TIMAA: i would suggest tryiing different graphics drivers as well.. what hardware to you have?
<holstein> ShiftedView: ?
<holstein> ShiftedView: its not in by default
<genii-around> ShiftedView: Does ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/      show the x-swat  or xorg-edgers ppa there?
<holstein> ShiftedView: since valve is doing steam, support is typically better for proprietary cards
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ShiftedView> holstein: Yeah, I'm really excited about valve's support for 'nix.
<holstein> i would expect it to be worse goint backwards
<holstein> unity has nothing to do with your graphics driver support, or xubuntu
<ShiftedView> genii-around: I'm seeing x-swat in there.
<holstein> ShiftedView: what is the issue?
<ShiftedView> Can't get the nvidia drivers to work no matter what I try.
<holstein> im not using bumblebee.. ill link what im using
<genii-around> holstein: He gets: [ 5458.185194] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please [ 5458.185265] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<holstein> https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<holstein> i have tested to see that i can reboot into the nvidia hardware, but i never do.. not even when im ruing steam
<genii-around> I ❤ Asus
<holstein> yeah... i like these little eee's
<ShiftedView> Personally, I'm running on a Lenovo y580.
<holstein> ShiftedView: if the hardware is the same, you can use that information
<holstein> ShiftedView: when you had a fresh install, what did you do first?
<holstein> i would fresh install, and install the driver that is suggested, and try the nvidia hardware
<ShiftedView> I did a sudo apt-get update, and let the system do all it's updates. Then I restarted.
<ShiftedView> Also, the latest iterations of ubuntu do not automatically suggest a driver to you, it seems. I've never had that pop up in these recent releases.
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ you can read that as well
<holstein> what im getting at is, of you added that ppa and the bumblebee hack first, you might have broken it with some experimental magic that is not working with your device
<ShiftedView> I've only tried bumblebee recently. In my previous attempts, I've attempted to install the driver straight from nvidia's site, or through the ubuntu software center. All on fresh installs, mind you.
<holstein> ShiftedView: just checking...
<holstein> ShiftedView: can you return it?
<ShiftedView> Hm?
<holstein> the device... return it and get something with linux support
<ShiftedView> That's not an option.
<holstein> for me, i just wanted to make sure the nvidia was disabled, so it wouldnt be draining my battery
<holstein> is that an option? or are you literally in need of more graphic power than the intel chip is providing?
<genii-around> ShiftedView: Is there any setting in the bios to make it prefer the nvidia gpu over the intel gpu? Like if you turn off power saving on it or something
<holstein> have you tried 12.04?
<ShiftedView> I got this laptop for gaming. Unfortunately, it came with windows 8.
<holstein> ShiftedView: you can get gaming machines from linux resellers such as system76
<ShiftedView> genii-around: I've looked around in the bios. The only option is hybrid, or intel only.
<TIMAA> holstein: intel inagrated video card
<ShiftedView> holstein: This laptop was a gift from my father. I can't really afford anything on my own.
<holstein> TIMAA: i would still try "safe graphics mode" from a live cd.. i would also try as a different user. i would say if this is a new occurance, or something that has always been that way
<ShiftedView> holstein: And, yeah. I need more power than what intel hd 4000 can provide. The gtx660m was really attractive.
<holstein> ShiftedView: sure, but do you literally need it?
<holstein> like, you've played a game, and its just crapped out?
<ShiftedView> Yeah.
<holstein> i think you will have to decide what you want to do.. what would i do? try with ubuntu 12.04, since thats going to be the most supported by steam
<holstein> then, you'll need to decide if you just want to game in windows or what
<genii-around> ShiftedView: http://askubuntu.com/questions/178517/how-do-i-get-bumblebee-working-with-a-gtx-660m
<ShiftedView> I'd like to be able to game in linux. I want the support to be there. But if people like me keep quitting linux at the first sign of difficulty, then the big companies will never support it better, because the customer base isn't there.
<holstein> ShiftedView: and you can game in linux.. the issue you have is hardware support
<holstein> ShiftedView: support is there.. just apparently not for that device
<holstein> its not linux that will or can give you that support
<holstein> ShiftedView: the company is partnering with steam to do some nice things.. but if you really want to make a different, vote with your wallet
<holstein> buy machine with linux.. thats what will get "big companies" to notice
<holstein> that being said, what should you do?
<holstein> try 12.04.. that is what steam states it supports
<ShiftedView> My financial situation doesn't allow it. I have this, and so I'm going to do my best to make it work.
<holstein> i would try a steam forum, or steam mailing list
<holstein> ShiftedView: xubuntu, nor ubuntu, nor canonical nor linux is allowed to provide you support really, though we try
<holstein> ShiftedView: there is an opensource nvidia driver as well.. have you tried that?
<holstein> i have never had much luck with it...
<ShiftedView> Isn't that the default? Nouveau?
<ShiftedView> 2d acceleration only, I'm afraid. If that's what you mean.
<genii-around> At any rate, I think if there's any hope currently to get your card working with bumblebee right now, that askbuntu page might help, perhaps with an enquiry or two in #bumblebee
<holstein> ShiftedView: i thought there was a 3d one...
<ShiftedView> I can't say I've heard of such a thing.
<ShiftedView> genii-around: I'll be sure to do so.
<holstein> assuming you need bumblebee
<holstein> and you dont necessarily
<ShiftedView> What I require is 3d acceleration from my nvidia card.
<holstein> ShiftedView: sure. and if the open one doesnt provide that for your card, then dont worry with it, but if you havent tried it, you can
<holstein> ShiftedView: this is something like what you tried? http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/
<ShiftedView> No, but I'll take a look at that next.
<holstein> the suggestion was, from a fresh install..
<ShiftedView> Really. If that's the case, I should prepare my ubuntu 12.04 disk.
<holstein> i would use 12.04
<genii-around> Well, I've been here far too long. An 8 hour workday then staying at work after that on a Friday night 7 hours longer than i intended to....   Goodnight, and good luck
<holstein> genii-around: cheers!
<genii-around> :)
<bullgard4> Where is the colour saturation control to be found?
<well_laid_lawn> normally ot's a button on the front of the monitor
<bullgard4> well_laid_lawn: Normally a laptop computer does not have a button on the front of the monitor.
<bullgard4> I am here in the #xubuntu channel, and I am asking for a Xubuntu setting.
<bazhang> bullgard4, and answers are not always available
<well_laid_lawn> heh. how was I to know you are on a laptop?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/102440/setting-a-greyscale-or-monochrome-color-scheme   <----- bullgard4 have a read
<well_laid_lawn> some more reading - http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/75216.aspx
<bullgard4> bazhang, well_laid_lawn: Thank you very much for proving me these two interesting articles.
<well_laid_lawn> bullgard4:  you're welcome.
<Bsadowski1> I have a question. How come Xubuntu isn't listed on Wubi's Desktop Environment selection?
<Bsadowski1> Just googled it, nevermind. :)
<ortogonal> I've install Xubuntu 12.10 and get the grub error message error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<well_laid_lawn> ortogonal:  this might help - file
<well_laid_lawn> file
<well_laid_lawn> oops weechat is playing up - one min
<well_laid_lawn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169600/fix-grub2-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<well_laid_lawn> there we go ortogonal ^^
<gunnican> Hello everyone. Two days ago I have installed security updates and since then I cannot install any package from software center. When I click "install" simply nothing happens. I also tried "sudo apt-get upgrade" command but still no software is installed
<well_laid_lawn> tried   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<gunnican> yes
<well_laid_lawn> what happened?
<gunnican> nothing. When I click install nothing happens.. no error..
<well_laid_lawn> I suggested a terminal command. no clicking involved in that
<bullgard4> What is a suitable keyboard shortcut to invoke the Applications menu if I do not have a Super (="Windows") key on my keyboard?
<well_laid_lawn> right click the desktop should show it
<well_laid_lawn> you can edit it in the keyboard shortcuts if you like
<gunnican> @ <well_laid_lawn> Yes I see. I mean after giving the command to terminal there had been some security upgrades but the software packages are not dowloaded
<gunnican> @<well_laid_lawn> nor is there any change in the software window
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> I have no further suggetions gunnican sorry
<gunnican> Okay, thanks anyway
<knome> gunnican, "software packages are not downloaded"?
<knome> gunnican, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<knome> !pastebin | gunnican
<ubottu> gunnican: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gunnican> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662196/
<Aristot_xubuntu> salut à tous nouveau venu sur linux après quelques difficultés
<Aristot_xubuntu> bien. je fini l'installation et je repasse ++
<Zelouille> !fr | Aristot_xubuntu
<ubottu> Aristot_xubuntu: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Aristot_xubuntu> oups sorry. Hi all i'm juste a new linux user. i finish this install and coming back see you
<DemonWitch> QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme
<DemonWitch> how do i fix this?
<Maangoca> buenos dias
<Maangoca> alguien me podria ayudar
<Maangoca> porque gshardown nose inicia en xubuntu
<dormito> Im running ubuntu 12.10 (with the xubuntu desktop pack added an Im using that wm) I have an extra partition mounted at /data and because I ran out of space on the origional partiotion /home is a bind mount of /data/home. However when I try to delete file (using thuar) from /data I get "invalid cross-device link" however I can delete stuff from ~/ just fine (but /data/home/dullfire has the same issue, and due to the bind they are the same
<dormito> partition). Im guessing that the delete command is tring to make a hard link, but the bind is confusing the link op. however Im not really sure how to fix this
<ianharper> Hi there, how can i edit a file as root via file manager?
<TheSheep> ianharper: open terminal, type 'sudo thunar'
<ianharper> ty very much
<Zelouille> TheSheep: I think it would be safer to do a right click > open terminal here > "sudo leafpad my_file". Or even safer, right click on the file, open with > "gksudo leafpad". But yes, I always do "sudo thunar".
<holstein> gksudo thunar
<TheSheep> Zelouille: how is that "safer"
<TheSheep> Zelouille: also, I didn't know if it's a text file
<holstein> yeah, i agree... root is root... i dont think "safer" is going to play into it on that level
<Zelouille> TheSheep: well, you can only break one file. Starting thunar with (gk)sudo is more risky (you can easily delete files, drag'n'drop folders etc.)
<holstein> i see... i think it could be easier with the mouse to do some harm, but in the terminal you could sudo mv or rm something important as well
<Zelouille> holstein: sure. But everything you type is voluntary. And it's logged into the "history". You can do harmful thing with the mouse (or worst peripherals, like touchpad ^^), even without seeing it, just while browsing to the file you wanted to edit. As I said, I often start thunar as root. But I don't think it's the better thing to do.
<holstein> Zelouille: sure, "i think it could be easier" is what i stated to kind of agree with you as much as im going to.. i still feel like root is root, and care should be taken either place
<TheSheep> also, thunar shows you a nice red warning when you run it as root :)
<TheSheep> Zelouille: but you are right that it is possible to do something silly
<piddinando> hi everyone. Could you help me with a wifi connection issue i have?
<Utente43> Hi
<xubuntu363> these good
<andreas__> am i at the right place for help on xubuntu?
<andreas__> (how rude of me) hello everyone! :)
<bazhang> what is your support issue andreas__
<torax> hey andreas__
<andreas__> just new to the voyager 12.10 and with an old machine too. is there a way i can make it a tiny bit liter?
<andreas__> like ... what should i uninstall.... and staff
<bazhang> voyager?
<andreas__> voyager12.10 xubuntu
<bazhang> is that MINT?
<andreas__> its xubuntu i think. it has the mouse logo and all (not a pc expert myself)
<bazhang> where did you download this voyager from
<Unit193> bazhang: No, it's something else.
<bazhang> Unit193, which is?
<andreas__> i just googled voyager 12.10 free download and here i am
<Unit193> #voyagerOS is a little dead from what I see, but may try it.
<Unit193> bazhang: Xubuntu based, but different distro.
<bazhang> Unit193, so unsupported
<andreas__> it is xubuntu based yes.
<Unit193> Exactly.
<andreas__> its a french project
<andreas__> and here is one of problems
<MoL0ToV> 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)
<MoL0ToV>  suggestions?
<andreas__> i dont speak french lol
<bazhang> real xubuntu fully supports the french langue
<andreas__> downloaded the language manager and everything it said  but still some lines are in french
<andreas__> can i fix that?
<bazhang> andreas__, ask the voyager support forums
<andreas__> true
<andreas__> anyway cheers guys
<andreas__> :)
<go87651> I by rapoo h3050 headphones but in wirelese mode they not working. is anyway to fix this?
<otura> I'm listening to rhythmbox while programming in netbeans, why music garbles whenever I press keystroke?
<otura> can linux multitask yet?
<well_laid_lawn> sure it can
<otura> then why the audio garbling happens?
<well_laid_lawn> does it only happen when using netbeans?
<otura> dunno, I don't use that many programs
<otura> but all of those are from official reps
<holstein> otura: could be usb interrupts... could be anything hardware related with your audio device
<manueel96> Hi!
<manueel96> Can somebody explain to me how to install nvidia drivers for my xubuntu 12.10?
<otura> holstein: great, that was helpful.
<holstein> otura: i dont have time to troubleshoot with you right now, but i would look for and apply upgrades.. i would try other applications and see if the music is stable.. i would try as a different user.. also
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> ^ this is more for getting audio to work though
<otura> audio also garbles in gnome3 whenever compositing effect event happens
<holstein> otura: you can load up a live CD on other hardware and experiment and see if xubuntu can multitask to your expectaions
<otura> I don't have other hardware
<manueel96> how to install nvidia drivers for xubuntu 12.10?
<holstein> !ati | manueel96
<ubottu> manueel96: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<manueel96> ty
<holstein> !patience | manueel96
<ubottu> manueel96: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> otura: all im suggesting is, to try and make sure that your operating system's multitasking capabilities are not the issue..i think you will troubleshoot this issue, and find it to be irq interrupt related, or audio driver support
<manueel96>  im sorry and i will not do that again
<otura> switching to audacious fixed that problem so it wasn't irq or driver issue
<holstein> otura: enjoy!
<holstein> otura: if you find that the issue happens again, maybe explore the options i mentioned.. and enjoy multitasking!
<holstein> i usuall install and use VLC
<otura> so it's a bug in downstream netbeans or how rhythmbox acts with alsa
<holstein> otura: i would think if it were netbeans related, it would happen with any application
 * otura wishes to go back in time to perfectly stable and error-free Windows 7
<otura> FOSS doesn't really respect my freedom to get things done
<holstein> otura: you should ask in a windows channel.. afaik, windows7 is still on sale
<holstein> otura: if it works better for you, i would use it.. also, if you dont mind, lets take the windows and non-support related chat to the #xubuntu-offtopic channel.. also there might be more appropriate support channels for gnome related help
<otura> this is XFCE, not gnome
<holstein> i was referring to your audio garbling with compositing in gnome3
<TIMM> hello im trying to find a NES emulator, to run on my netbook, any suggestions?
<Unit193> zsnes or maybe the other one.
<TIMM> I have ZNES and can't get it to run.
<TIMM> maybe its the rom
<Unit193> Hrm, you did say NES not SNES...
<TIMM> ya
<TIMM> wait i have ZSNES
<xubuntu859> Can someone help me with a few questions regarding input/output errors?
<sSs> hardware issue, check cabling and pins
<sSs> lots of things can cause that, check your syslog
<sSs> i/o error of what?
#xubuntu 2013-02-17
<zeroth_> I'm about to test out xubuntu on a Dell m140 laptop. Anyone already tried that?
<holstein> zeroth_: ive tried it on a lot of dell laptops
<zeroth_> how is the performance from your experience?
<holstein> zeroth_: depends on the machine, and sometimes the hardware support
<zeroth_> yeah, I'll just try her out and see. I'm officially all linux in the house now. Scary feeling
<holstein> scary?
<holstein> im always terrified the other way around ;)
<zeroth_> ha ha
<zeroth_> I still have xp running in virtualbox...Just in case I need something
<holstein> i have it to.. in case someone else needs something
<zeroth_> I did use  turbotax in it.
<zeroth_> I don't see any real reason to stay on windows. I put windows 8 on my girls laptop and it sucked balls. I stuck vector linux on it and it runs like a dream.
<sSs> windows is good for games hat dont run in win
<sSs> lin*
<timmm> hello im trying to connect my netbook to my tv via HDMI and im not getting any external display options
<sSs> have you installed the propreitary driver?
<holstein> well, to be fair, windows is the only choice for software that is made to run in windows only
<bazhang> timmm, with xrandr ?
<zeroth_> yeah, photoshop...
<timmm> bazhang:  xrandr?
<sSs> my HDMI doesnt work any more cuz AMD calls the HD 4xxx series leagcy
<bazhang> !xrandr | timmm
<ubottu> timmm: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<holstein> sSs: you can usually add that back in easily, if support use to be there
<sSs> how
<holstein> sSs: depends
<holstein> sSs: i would look for a kernel module, or a backport
<sSs> it worked prior to v. 12
<holstein> or just run the earlier ubuntu that supports the device
<timmm> bazhang: thats way over my head. Hell it took me over 4 hours to install Xububuntu
<holstein> timmm: do you have VGA?
<holstein> timmm: sometimes, hdmi just doensnt work.. and its not trivial
<holstein> i would just take your time
<bazhang> timmm, install arandr if you need a gui
<holstein> think about how long you used windows before you every configured and HDMI out
<bazhang> !info arandr | timmm
<timmm> ill try the gui
<ubottu> timmm: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-1 (quantal), package size 62 kB, installed size 456 kB
<holstein> also, arandr is quite simple. and clean
<timmm> apt-get arandr?
<bazhang> if its an nvidia card, then nvidia-settings should have something for that
<timmm> its intel built in grpahics
<holstein> i have an hdmi port on the side of this machine.. i have never even tried it
<torax> timmm: " sudo apt-get install arandr "
<torax> or you can use software center if you like GUI more
<timmm> wait I already have it.
<timmm> but not getting anyother options then default
<timmm> hang on a sec ill try vga
<torax> select outputs
<timmm> Nothing for vga
<timmm> torax:
<torax> there's no other outputs?
<timmm> nope
<torax> run " xrandr |pastebinit " and paste the link
<timmm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1668398/
<timmm> torax^
<torax> hmm
<torax> run lspci |pastebinit
<timmm> torax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1668424/
<Kovica> I've just found out (a bit late :) ) that there are no alternate installtion CDs anymore. I was using them to create unattended installations on XUbuntu and my own software. What should I use now ?
<timmm> i think you can download the iso
<timmm> Kovica:  then just burn it to a disk
<torax> timmm: what is the model of your laptop?
<timmm> acer apire one. torax
<torax> timmm: hard to say why it is not working. Only thing that comes to my mind is that hdmi would be disabled from BIOS
<timmm> Torax: im on vga right now.
<timmm> and HDMI ran from windows
<torax> for some odd reason HDMI connection is just not recognized by xubuntu
<timmm> Torax im on vga right now and getting the same thing
<torax> I'm afraid I cant help you with this, sorry
<holstein> i dont see hdmi on my outputs either
<holstein> i have never even tried it
<holstein> i use the VGA output
<timmm> is there at least some where I can go to get more help?
<timmm> Im on the forums searching but nothing so far
<torax> you could try post your problem to ubuntuforums.org
<holstein> well, ideally, the vendor would provide you support, but that is not likely to happen
<timmm> it seams the "xrandr: failed to get size of gamma for output default" is a coomon issue
<timmm> common*
<holstein> what do i do? i usuallly try live CDs.. i try different kernels and drivers
<holstein> if you are not trying he  proprietary drivers (assuming there are some ) try them
<timmm> im downloading some cedar trials drivers now holstein
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ thats usually where i look...
<timmm> i looked in the additon drivers under settings
<timmm> and Im running intel
<holstein> timmm: intel doesnt need/have them
<holstein> timmm: i sometimes try other kernels.. live CD's are an easy way to do that
<holstein> to be more precise, i just use the VGA output
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<timmaa> Holstien I got a big problem
<timmaa> I got a boot issue caused by the drivers
<timmaa> Frig of all times to not have a backup...
<timmaa> Holstein
<holstein> timmaa: you should be able to enter the recovery console
<holstein> there should be no drivers
<holstein> timmaa: the intel drivers are just included by default
<holstein> timmaa: intel doesnt need/have them
<timmaa> i have a bad target number
<timmaa> Thats the issue i get
<spaesani> hello
<spaesani> I believe I was hacked while at public wifi
<spaesani> running default xubuntu/apache2 setup with the cgi-bin/dwww perl scripts
<spaesani> i did not turn on ufw
<holstein> why run apache on a desktop box on public wifi?
<torax> spaesani: why do you think you have been hacked?
<spaesani> @holstein: I use the server  as a local server for testing sites and server side php, python etc..
<spaesani> @torax: my default localechanged to chinese while I was doing some other work.
<holstein> might want to consider isolating that.. like a turnkey linux live CD in virtualbox
<spaesani> with ufw I'll deny all ip except the local loop back
<holstein> really, if someone is good, you wont know you have been compromised, unless you have something to compare that is pre-hacked
<holstein> so, if you think you have been, then you have to act as if you have been.. and if you dont know what, you have to assume everything
<holstein> and learn from it.. just use something like virtualbox to test in
<torax> or you can make apache accessible from localhost only
<holstein> one simple security trick is to just not have things running that you dont need running..
<holstein> yup.. localhost is all you need that on for testing
<spaesani> 4 chinese guys sitting at another table. the area is public building that was bought by  a university to use in part as a campus for mostly math and computer science
<spaesani> my own fault
<timmaa> Holstein im still getting a bad target number issue
<spaesani> I'm just wondering if there are known weaknesses with the default cgi-dwww perl scripts or if I should be looking more at apache itself
<holstein> well, fault doesnt matter. just being secure in the future and learning from it is important
<holstein> timmaa: i would try the recovery console
<holstein> spaesani: running services open like that without a firewall is a risk
<holstein> spaesani: they are their own known weaknesses
<spaesani> #holstein, I know (now more so :))
<timmaa> How do I acsess that Holstein
<holstein> timmaa: at boot.. the recovery kernel
<holstein> should be before you are seeing that error
<spaesani> "they are their own known weaknesses". That's deep.
<torax> spaesani: well even if you find some backdoor or similiar you can never be sure that its the only one.
<timmaa> i have GRUB should i start xubuntu is recovery mode?
<spaesani> @torax you're right. again I'm wondering if anyone has heard of anything regarding cgi-bi/dwww
<spaesani> like known exploits
<torax> spaesani: well you can search metasploit exploit database
<timmaa> Holstiein im in root shell propmt recovery what do i need to do
<holstein> timmaa: if you just type "hol" and hit tab, it will auto complete my nick
<timmaa> Not on my phone
<holstein> timmaa: i would just fix whatever you broke earlier
<holstein> timmaa: works for me on my phone
<torax> spaesani: and if you want to analyze the possibly compromised computer, take a disk image with dd then use sleuthkit to analyze it
<torax> of course you should not be using computer that has possible backdoors etc :)
<timmaa> I dont know what i messes up holstein
<torax> or if you want to analyze it
<timmaa> Messed up
<holstein> timmaa: i usually start simple.. sudo apt-get update
<holstein> look for errors.. think about what you did and undo it
<holstein> google the exact error, or drop it here
<timmaa> Heres what im going to do im going to go on windows and create a new live key then i will take a backup of the programs/files and reinstall
<timmaa> I know ive got a xubuntu iso around here some where...
<spaesani> @torax found it
<spaesani> info2www
<spaesani>   A security flaw that lets us execute arbitrary commands with the privileges of the http daemon. (Usually root or nobody).
<spaesani> https://www.hellboundhackers.org/articles/7-complete-set-of-cgi-bin-exploits-and-what-they-do.html
<spaesani> that's how they did it. a known exploit
<spaesani> not so good after all for university students :)
<torax> well, I would not hack anyone in school, gets you kicked out pretty fast
<spaesani> Exploit Example: http://www.thesite.com/cgi-bin/info2www
<spaesani> You ar right. I've been to the university classes and got some names off the seating list etc..
<holstein> well, none of that matters though spaesani .. if you "think" you got hacked, and you cant prove anything or find anything, then you have to assume that *everything* was compromised
<spaesani> @holstein: ur right. I'll have to clean it all out
<torax> restore from backup you know that is not compromised
<spaesani> @holstein not really "thinking" just reading a lot of chinese :)
<holstein> not really.. whats "dirty"? you can compare with something that was not compromised, but if you dont have that, then you have to reinstall
<spaesani> the default locale is set by a root owned file. I had to set it  back to english.
<spaesani> I can't say what else if anything else was done.
<spaesani> I'll reinstall
<spaesani> Is there an Xubuntu forum or site where I can post the weakness and known exploit?
<spaesani> Since it's from a default installed perl script?
<spaesani> found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<spaesani> there's a check box for security related bugs
<torax> that hellboundhackers cgi exploits are almost 10 years old
<spaesani> Thanks holstein, torax and co.
<torax> no problem
<spaesani> @torax
<spaesani> can test it again...
<spaesani> I'll have a look at the script.
<timmaa> Frigg cant find my usb key
<timmaa> Stuck on windows for the night :(
<spaesani> not so simple unless one is a perl expert, which I'm not.
<spaesani> I'm looking to contact someone at the hellbound hacker site..
<spaesani> hmm, this site has a conflicting version of an info2www exploit, one where the victim is the visitor:http://www.secuobs.com/plugs/18086.shtml
<torax> that only enabled cross-site scripting
<a5m0> i'm on xubuntu 12.10 and uname -a says 3.7.0-7 generic, but i'm on xubuntu with xorg-edgers so my kernel should be 3.8 anything i can check to find out why my kernel is not updating?
<torax> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/quantal/main/base/linux-meta
<torax> a5m0: so the latest kernel in xorg-edgers ppa is 3.7.0-7
<spaesani> I can't locate anything root access related asides from hellboundhackers claims. I've requested more info from Mr.Cheese (the site owner).  I'll take toarx's advice and dd an image beore reinstalling so I can have a look with sleuthkit, someday... :)
<spaesani> quit
<spaesani> exit
<bullgard4> I dist-upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04.4 to Xubuntu 12.04.2. Now there appears at the beginning a broken Gnome Do program window. It does not react when clicking on the input button . Is this a known bug?
<donnie> Terminal command to update libreoffice please
<laite> donnie: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' updates your programs, including Libre Office if it's installed; however, if you wish to have LibreOffice 4.0 it's not in xubuntu repositories yet and you have to do it some other way
<donnie> laite: I just need something higher than 3.4.4 it keeps crashing
<donnie> However I am running those commands
<donnie> y
<lbj_90> latest update for me was 3.6.2.2 is yours not updating?
<laite> I too have 3.6.2.2 (xubuntu 12.10)
<dONALD> Hi people!
<donnie> I just haven't run those upgrade commands in a while :)
<dONALD> Is there a way to make gthumb keep it's window size?
<donnie> Nope. still 3.4.4
<dONALD> do you mean the kernel?
<dONALD> I tried to install 12.10 and my pc overheated
<dONALD> from a linux
<dONALD> never happened before
<dONALD> everything gets f*cked up these days
<laite> donnie: what version of xubuntu do you have
<donnie> ...umm. Forgot. command please
<dONALD> uname -whatever
<dONALD> I zthink
<dONALD> -z
<dONALD> uname -r
<laite> donnie: lsb_release -a
<donnie> 11.10
<laite> donnie: ok! It's somewhat old version, support for it ends in April 2013
<laite> You can either add PPA for recent LibreOffice or upgrade to newer Xubuntu
<laite> donnie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<donnie> I like 11.10 :) How do I do the ppa upgrade for it?
<laite> you should be able to follow instructions for 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS' on ^ site
<donnie> followed... now to see
<laite> donnie: since you have it already installed, you need to once more 'sudo apt-get upgrade' after completing the three steps
<donnie> laite: it still says 3.4.4 and it still crashes when I try and add a 'footer'
<laite> did you 'upgrade' from terminal
<laite> see my previous command
<donnie> Yes
<laite> hm
<laite> did you notice that it was downloaded/updated in terminal? did anything happen with 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<laite> It's also possible that 3.4.4. is still running in the memory and you need to log out and back in
<donnie> I saw that it was listed yeah. and that's why I'm confused too cause it's not 'updated'... it's still at 3.4.4
<laite> 'listed' as in: 'something was downloaded and upgraded' ? :P
<laite> also, notice that 'apt-get update' is not same as 'apt-get upgrade' (just to make sure :)
<donnie> I did them both as you listed it
<donnie> I'd 'kill' the tasks in the task manager but it's annoying and it keeps bouncing around
<donnie> so... I'll just restart and come back
<donnie> I run sudo apt-get upgrade again. I get "the following packages have been kept back" and it lists the libreoffice
<laite> donnie: ah, you must 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<laite> sorry, didn't realize
<donnie> But I wanna keep 11.10
<laite> don't worry, that won't change it :)
<donnie> ... you sure?
 * laite looks for a reference
<laite> donnie: see first answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<laite> or look at the man pages yourself :P
<donnie> I'm doing it. I saw that all it does is runs through my current distro, and updates tings to the latest :)
<laite> yep
<laite> it also updates kernel, so you need to reboot after that
<donnie> Will do :) Now I'm gona let it do it's thing.. then see if things work a bit more smoothly
<Taylr0x> Anyone here a Battlefield 3 player on the PS3 in Europe? About to go smash a few rounds out if anyone wants to join me.
<Taylr0x> Oops.
<Taylr0x> Meant to put that in offtopic.
<bullgard4> I dist-upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04.4 to Xubuntu 12.04.2. Now there appears at the beginning a broken Gnome Do program window. It does not react when clicking on the input button . Is this a known bug?
<xubuntu458> hi
<xubuntu458> anyone, youtube videos has yellow dots...
<xubuntu458> any ideas? dell inspiron 1525,  intel core 2...
<xubuntu884> hello all!
<laite> bullgard4: I'm not sure if it helps, bu you could try removing and reinstalling it
<xubuntu884> I have installed xubuntu 12.04 to the old notebook, but it works too slowly, making too many requests to HDD, probabbly swap. How to check if my xubuntu properly configured to work with HDD and RAM?
<laite> xubuntu884: you can install program 'iotop' to monitor what processes use disk i/o
<bullgard4> laite: I can see GNOME-Do errors in ~/.xsesssion-errors.  --  What do you mean by "removing it" precisely?
<laite> bullgard4: basically what I had in mind is just 'sudo apt-get install gnome-do --reinstall'
<laite> but as I said, no idea if that really helps anything
<bullgard4> laite: Your recipe did not help. The bug persists.
<bullgard4> laite: Do you use Xubuntu 12.04.2? Does your ~/.xsession-errors show a time stamp at the beginning?
<laite> bullgard4: I'm using 12.10 and no, there seems to be no timestamp in .xsession-errors
<bullgard4> laite: Thank you very much for your information.
<jeffrey1> Question: How do I get rid of the icons on the desktop for Home and trash?
<knome> jeffrey1, right-click desktop, go to desktop settings and tab icons
<jeffrey1> Nice, thanks knome
<jeffrey1> I thought it was odd I couldn't highlight and delete
<jeffrey1> Ok next up, how do I make Super-D show the desktop?
<laite> jeffrey1: in settings manager -> window manager -> keyboard
<laite> you can set custom shortcut for 'show desktop'
<jeffrey1> Nice, thank you laite
<jeffrey1> Ok here's a harder one.
<jeffrey1> Is there a way to increase the number of pixels on the edge of a window that bring up the arrow to increase the length/width of that window?
<TheSheep> jeffrey1: use a different window manager theme
<jeffrey1> Nice, thank you sheep
<TheSheep> jeffrey1: you can also hold down alt+shift to resize the window by clicking anywhere in it
<laite> jeffrey1: that is so frequently asked, that it has its own FAQ: http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<laite> hope this helps :)
<TheSheep> ah, it's not alt+shift but alt+right click
<TheSheep> sorry
<Aspire> test
<Aspire> Someone know how to get the internal mic to work with xubuntu and Acer aspire one 110 ? And both card readers ?
<Ajrock> hola
<Ajrock> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Ajrock> necesito instalar mi tarjeta grafica que es una Ati radeon mobility x1300
<Ajrock> no encuntro el software
<Ajrock> muchas gracias
<laite> !es | ajrock
<ubottu> ajrock: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Doctor_Vex> how can i set the Xubuntu desktop color depth to 24 bit or 16 bit?
<d4ph0d> Hi everyone
<d4ph0d> Would there be anyone to help me ?
<torax> d4ph0d: ask the question and let see
<d4ph0d> i want to setup a ftp server, but i'm unsure how to. i've installed Openssh server , but i'm stuck at that point as it does not come up in my program list
<d4ph0d> not to mention i have a total linux experience of about 12h max.
<d4ph0d> :/
<d4ph0d> i have googled quite a bit about the subject but they do not explain how to access it afterwards.
<torax> no worries
<torax> when you installed openssh server you installed a daemon, and it runs in background. In fact it is running as we speak. You can access your openssh server by " ssh username@ip.addres " in terminal
<torax> you can also do " ssh username@localhost " that will connect to the machine you are currently on
<torax> May I ask what for do you want to run FTP?
<d4ph0d> ok, prompt me to connect and yes
<d4ph0d> so i can access my files on my server from my windows pc/phone or android. without the need of a VNC
<torax> Ok, just a second I have a solution for you
<torax> ok, now that you have openssh server installed you can acces your files via secure file transfer, sftp. you can use filezilla in windows and linux machines, and i bet theres a client for android also
<torax> you can try it out by installing filezilla from software center and connecting to your ip address or localhost give username and password and set port to 22
<d4ph0d> so it will only work if i put it the username and passwd from the machine where the ftp is running
<torax> you can acces it anywhere, with your username and password you have set to that machine
<torax> the sftp is bit like ftp but way more secure
<d4ph0d> Phew. that makes a lot more sense now, Thank you very much.
<d4ph0d> I have been way too used to play around with teamviewer and such where you setup users to access your machine, as opposite as to setup machine to accept users.
<torax> d4ph0d: you're welcome :) first steps in linux might be a bit confusing but after a while it makes sense, and after that you wonder how you could ever use windows =D
<d4ph0d> ahah yes i guess so.
<d4ph0d> can i access it from any browser or do i need a ftp client to access the server
<torax> you will need sftp client. Filezilla has windows version also
<d4ph0d> thank you again
<torax> theres also numerous sftp clients for android
<torax> turboclient seems to be popular
<d4ph0d> any recommendation for windows 8 phone ? :o
<JackBauer> Hi! I am searching for a feature like Unity and Cinnamon have: By pressing the super-key, you can enter the applications-name and it shows a list of results (not like Alt-F2). Since Unity isn't working in my machine and cinnamon is not my first choice, I want to add this feature in XFCE - do you know any hint?
<torax> d4ph0d: sorry, I dont have any windows devices =P
<d4ph0d> i would have thought as such . ;]
<g16> JackBauer: there's a panel applet that finds and application given its name
<torax> JackBauer: There is such a thing, but I have no idea what it was called. A friend of mine used one
<JackBauer> g16: torax: it's not exactly what I searched, but by pressing Super-R or Alt-F3 a window appears, which nearly does what I searched.
<torax> JackBauer: the one my friend used was like a single line box that tried suggesting what you want to run when you typed something
<torax> ill try to google that
<g16> JackBauer: yea, it's called xfce4-appfinder, also available in the Applications menu
<JackBauer> torax: That would be nice, I found this xfce4-appfinder, too, which is what I just said.
<GridCube> i need to have two separated xservers for each monitor, the shared desktop its just buggy
<GridCube> programs opening on the other desktop, windows buttons not showing open programs, html5 fullscreen thinking i have a 3000px wide monitor so showing really small video
<GridCube> jeez
<torax> i know
<GridCube> i had it like that before
<d4ph0d> @ torax . when i try to connect from my other devices it says ssh_init Host does not exist, but i enter the same credentials as when i tested on the machine that runs the server. is there anything im doing wrong
<torax> d4ph0d: go to your linux machine and run ifconfig |grep "inet addr"
<d4ph0d> ok
<torax> and paste the output here :P
<d4ph0d> root@d4Server:/home/d4ph0d# ifconfig |grep "inet addr"
<d4ph0d>           inet addr:10.0.0.11  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<d4ph0d>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<torax> Ok, so you can access your linux computer from the same local network with ip 10.0.0.11, if you want to acces it outside from your local network you have to do port forwarding from the NAT device, adsl modem or whatever you are using
<torax> but from the local network it should work with that ip
<torax> remember to tell the client to use port 22
<d4ph0d> so if i want to access from outside of my home network. i have to forward port 22 ? from my router setting ? what do i put as host when i want to login > my ip ?
<d4ph0d> i feel like a noob :(
<d4ph0d> not just a feeling!
<torax> :P haha, ok so if you want to acces your machine from outside you have to set your router to forward all traffic that comes to port 22 to your linux machine 10.0.0.11 port 22
<torax> and then you have to check your external IP, for example from http://www.whatismyip.com/
<d4ph0d> yep
<torax> and if you dont have a lot of files to share you may want to use some cloud service, for example ubuntu one
<GridCube> how do i do a LD_PRELOAD permanent?
<torax> put it in .bashrc?
<GridCube> mmmm
<torax> yea, i have no idea what ld_preload is :D
<GridCube> neither do i
<GridCube> but i found one that fixes flash in fullscreen
<GridCube> so i need it
<torax> it works?
<GridCube> im checking, i need to make an export for it not an env :P
<GridCube> brb restarting
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> well i made the modification to the launcher
<d4ph0d> Thank you Torax for your help , i really appreciate. i was able to sort this mess out , ahah. see ya !
<neonmagnets> hi
<GridCube> !hi | neonmagnets
<ubottu> neonmagnets: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<neonmagnets> oh hi
<GridCube> P:
<neonmagnets> I've been experiencing problems while dismounting my e-reader
<neonmagnets> Everything freezes and I have to do a forced reboot
<GridCube> !problems
<GridCube> thats bad
<GridCube> what kind of e-reader
<neonmagnets> nook
<GridCube> how do you umount it?
<neonmagnets> the filesystem button
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> is it connected now?
<neonmagnets> no
<neonmagnets> It's a new problem
<GridCube> please connect it and paste the relevant results of lsusb
<GridCube> you could pastebin the whole lsusb output if you dont know wich ones are relevant
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neonmagnets> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2080:0003 Barnes & Noble
<neonmagnets> I had to go get it
<neonmagnets> what are you looking to get from that?
<GridCube> google hints
<neonmagnets> ok
<neonmagnets> I found some people experiencing similar things when unmounting external drives, but no fixes
<GridCube> neonmagnets, did it happened before?
<neonmagnets> yes
<GridCube> you said its a new problem
<neonmagnets> yes
<GridCube> since when its new, what changed?
<GridCube> did you installed updates?
<neonmagnets> I mean, it didn't happen when
<neonmagnets> i did it earlier, way earlier
<neonmagnets> it's new as in not from the start
<GridCube> we are not understanding each other
<GridCube> it worked before now?
<neonmagnets> yes, with the fresh install of 12.04 it worked
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> good, now, did the problem started after an update?
<neonmagnets> I don't know
<neonmagnets> I can't remember when it happened the first time, I don't connect it that often
<neonmagnets> I know that's not helpful, sorry
<GridCube> oh ok, so what you can do is this, try to boot your computer using an older kernel
<GridCube> in the grub stage you choose "previous linux versions" at the bottom and try older kernels
<neonmagnets> ok
<GridCube> if one of those kernels work then there is a problem somewhere there
<GridCube> thats the only relatable solution i see to your problem so far, but im not a genius in this matters
<neonmagnets> k
<neonmagnets> I'm ejecting the volumes now, so I might be gone for a few minutes if I have to reboot again
<GridCube> :)
<neonmagnets> okay
<neonmagnets> nothing happened
<GridCube> hahaha
<GridCube> :P
<neonmagnets> So, I assume
<neonmagnets> it's because I haven't transferred any files
<neonmagnets> is transferred spelled like that?
<GridCube> transferred
<GridCube> yes, no red line under it :P
<neonmagnets> I'll try with an old kernel the next time I get new books, it's not a high priority issue :p
<neonmagnets> I just brought over books to last me til summer probably
<thehelpseeker> after installing xubuntu, i restarted my pc to a command line
<thehelpseeker> it wouldnt let me insert commands and just had a few lines on it
<thehelpseeker> 12.10
<thehelpseeker> right now im using the livecd and reinstalling it
<thehelpseeker> in the command line its saying restoring packages but it says warning root E: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<thehelpseeker> for each and every file
<thehelpseeker> can anyone help me?
<GridCube> the its your computer new?
<thehelpseeker> no
<thehelpseeker> its a compaq
<GridCube> mmm, its your iso good?
<thehelpseeker> yes
<GridCube> i mean you downloaded it correctly?
<thehelpseeker> yes
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> try a clean install again
<thehelpseeker> the same thing happened to me with lubuntu
<thehelpseeker> so i had to go back to windows xp
<thehelpseeker> im trying now
<thehelpseeker> its showing lots of errors in the install window
<recon_lap> thehelpseeker: are you sure your installing it correctly? could you describe how you created the boot usb/cd and how you are installing
<thehelpseeker> i downloaded the livecd via torrent from the official site and burned & verified it with imgburn
<thehelpseeker> the first time, i used the livecd and installed xubuntu directly
<thehelpseeker> after the restart, it ejected the dvd but froze at the xubuntu loading screen
<thehelpseeker> i had to hold power to turn off my pc
<thehelpseeker> right now im in the livecd and installing xubuntu again in another window
<recon_lap> thehelpseeker: froze or just a black screen? and what version of xubuntu
<thehelpseeker> froze at the loading screen and 12.10
<recon_lap> thehelpseeker: "another window" is this a virtual install ?
<thehelpseeker> well the animation wasnt even moving and it was in the top left corner of the screen
<thehelpseeker> no
<thehelpseeker> im in the live environment
<thehelpseeker> i selected "install xubuntu 12.10"
<thehelpseeker> right now its "restoring previously installed packages"
<thehelpseeker> but its giving me a lot of errors in the command line
<recon_lap> thehelpseeker: well , if it hangs again, boot from the CD and look at var/log/dmesg might be some clues in there. and do you get errors when installing
<Doctor_Vex> how can i set the Xubuntu desktop color depth to 24 bit or 16 bit?
<Doctor_Vex> i cant find any xorg.conf
<recon_lap> thehelpseeker: and maybe start again but format the partition before install
<thehelpseeker> ok
<thehelpseeker> and yes i got many errors
<recon_lap> thehelpseeker: also, there should be an option to get the CD to check itself for errors
<thehelpseeker> i never saw an option for that anywhere
<recon_lap> thehelpseeker: they keep fecken moving it, used to be in the boot menu
<thehelpseeker> heh
<thehelpseeker> how do i get into the boot menu?
<thehelpseeker> i remember it was shift something
<thehelpseeker> oh yeah hold down shift key
<thehelpseeker> ill try again now thank you
<xubuntu098> sup?
<xubuntu098> hello
<recon_lap> hey
<zeroth_> i'm impressed with xubuntu.....very user friendly. Snap to get my software up and running. Mounting a usb drive on my router is proving to be a pain in my ass...but that is normal. Any tips?
<causasui> is it possible to reload xfce without killing running apps?
<David-A> causasui: you can restart the window manager, and the panels too i think. what do you mean restart xfce? logout and login again?
<Unit193> xfce4-panel -r  xfwm4 --replace, etc.  Best to use the alt+F2 box.
<causasui> David-A: no, it's locked up - black screen, just a timer icon
<causasui> I'm in a tty
<delt> Hello
<delt> still not able to host X apps on the xubuntu machine (laptop) from a remote host :( :(
<delt> also, why is the desktop in 16bpp ???
<delt> (old nvidia chip on that laptop)
<xubuntu399> Help! Installed ATI drivers from Software center, didn't work w/ compiz. ATI website suggested a driver they had but had to uninstall first the one I got from Software Center. I uninstalled and then the screen went black. Newbie here
<xubuntu399> ?
<David-A> xubuntu399: did you try install drivers using the system>hardware drivers or system>additional drivers ? (it usually knows what version of a driver works best)
#xubuntu 2014-02-10
<amerigena> If I wanted to install two packages on Xubuntu - WINE and PlayOnLinux, which are similar, is there any way to get an output of the difference in packages involved, i.e., since PlayOnLinux is based WINE, it should involve that package base + extras.
<amerigena> My question is : how to determine the extras?
<knome> amerigena, would guess the best solution is to ask the playonlinux developers
<amerigena> thanks knome.
<amerigena> sorry to bother you
<amerigena> Actually, to get back the question I just asked, about WINE and PlayOnLinux, what I was more interested in than the specific differences in the exact packages involved in installing each, was knowing if there's a command-line option to compare the differences between say apt-get install x and apt-get install y, presuming that they share a similar shared package base.
<xubuntu826> hi there, is there anyone who could help me with a wireless issue. I just dont have the option of seting one up :/
<xubuntu826> Xuisce ?
<Unit193> What seems to be the problem?  Trying to connect to a network?
<xubuntu716> yeah, that is the end goal
<xubuntu716> but right now i'd be content with just getting wireless as an option
<Unit193> What's your wireless chipset? (lspci)
<xubuntu716>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Unit193> !bcm | should be pretty easy.
<ubottu> should be pretty easy.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> xubuntu716: If you have a LAN connection, Settings Manager > Additional Drivers
<xubuntu716> there is nothing in there, i looked :(
<Unit193> OK, I'd go with the wiki, I have oneof those.
<xubuntu716> oki i will try and let you know :)
<Unit193> Alrighty-o.
<xubuntu716> hey unit193, when i follow instructions and install b43-fwcutter. i go to the additional drivers tab and it says "no additional drivers avalable'
<Unit193> You'd use b43-fwcutter on the tar file, that won't help with the GUI program.
<xubuntu716> im sorry, but i am very lost. I feel like i am in well over my head. i have just tried to switich between drivers and the terminal is not responding
<xubuntu716> i will restart and try trouble shooting again tomorow. I have maxxed my linux for the night. thank you for your help.
<sleezio> hello, can someone tell me why gksudo thunar won't open thunar as root?
<Unit193> Is gksu installed?
<Unit193> Any output?
<sleezio> doh!, wasn't installed
<Unit193> :)
<sleezio> Unit193, amazingly...that worked...thanks
<xubuntu678> holstin_: you here
<xubuntu678> really wheres knome
<Unit193> xubuntu678: Last warning here as well, /part now
<xubuntu678> no where is he
<IdleOne> xubuntu591 you need to leave also
<xubuntu675> g
<kzetts> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu on an older laptop, and I had to use nomodeset to get the CD to boot properly. I havent had to mess with video resolutions since the kernel changes, and I'm having trouble setting the correct mode. Could someone assist?
<v1d4r> test
<v1d4r> anyone there?
<Unit193> Hello.
<xubuntuzack> wheres knome
<xubuntuzack> hello
<xubuntuzack> vidar
<zack2468> hello
<zack2468> hello
<zack2468> knome
<Unit193> zack2468: Isn't there perhaps something else you should/could be doing right about now?
<zack2468> no wheres knome
<zack2468> i need to speak to him
<zack2468> hello
<Unit193> We've been over this, and you've stated you could wait.
<Unit193> Now please, stop being childish.
<zack2468> i just want to speak to knome
<zack2468> hello
<zack2468> i would like to talk with knome
<Tm_T> zack2468: please contact him directly instead of polluting the channel with repetition
<xubuntu804> anyone here?
<elfy> !anyone | xubuntu804
<ubottu> xubuntu804: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu804> thanks....installing 13.10 and having difficulty getting my R9 280x cards to be recognized.  What drivers do I need for them?
<bazhang> cards? as in for mining?
<elfy> xubuntu804: if there is a driver for it, then it will show in settings manager - additional drivers
<elfy> other than that I've no idea - I use nvidia
<xubuntu804> Yea, setting up some mining rigs
<bazhang> follow the guide by cryptobadger for that?
<xubuntu804> searching now...thanks
<bazhang> install the amd drivers, the sdk the opencl packages necessary, what mining sw are you using? cgminer? bfgminer?
<xubuntu804> would like to use bfgminer
<bazhang> you are mining scrypt?
<xubuntu804> yes
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> found the guide?
<xubuntu804> Reading amd - it says the sdk drivers are included with the new drivers.  Do they still need to be installed separately?  and yes, foudn the guide
<bazhang> if you use the search terms " sweet spot 280x " it will be the first link
<bazhang> rumourstech blog
<xubuntu804> searching...thanks again
<bazhang> litecoin.info wiki has tons of tutorials as well
<bazhang> and there are several litecoin channels here on freenode, and reddit /r/litecoinmining
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu804> can you load up different channels on the same screen?  If so, how?
<xubuntu804> for freenode
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> what client
<bazhang> ah the gateway, not so sure then
<xubuntu804> how bout the litecoin?
<bazhang> what about it
<xubuntu804> Do you need to close this channel and then re-load that one? or can you have both channels on this same screen?  I am new to freenode
<bazhang> do you mean the channel, here on freenode?
<xubuntu804> yea
<bazhang> it's mostly noise. far more info at the rumorstech blog and crytobadger website
<bazhang> how to work the webchat client, you might ask in #freenode
<bazhang> ie /join #freenode
<bazhang> minus the ie and space
<xubuntu804> Thanks...that's it
<fibz_> read an interesting article about grabbing encryption keys by listening to the hardware with highly sensitive microphones
<fibz_> i always wondered about that.
<fibz_> aparently you can
<superprower> Anybody know how to edit autostart list? What app should i launch? I want to "Tilda" app(this is game-like terminal) launch by sistem starts.
<elfy> settings manager - session and startup - app autostart - add tilda there
<superprower> And where she is installed?
<bazhang> try which tilda
<elfy> /usr/bin/
<elfy> and that too - for next time :)
<bazhang> assuming they uses the pkg manager
<bazhang> -s +d
<superprower> thnx
<bazhang> np
<Linuxica> Hi
<cfhowlett> Linuxica, greetings
<Linuxica> :) I need some help I want to put an icon in my father's desktop in order to halt the system
<Linuxica> My father is 94 and he can't see well tha tools bar
<Linuxica> I tried with "halt" but it need admin pass
<Linuxica> he just unplug the machine now...  He never worked with computers and learnt to weeks ago.
<cfhowlett> Linuxica, ask this question in #ubuntu
<Linuxica> But ubuntu now is Unity...
<Linuxica> I means xubuntu 08.04
<cfhowlett> Linuxica, 8.04 is no longer supported
<cfhowlett> Linuxica, but if you want to use the desktop environment on current ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xfce4     will do thiat
<Linuxica> Thank you, I'll try that. :)
<Linuxica> Bye
<schyzo> hey guys anyone i can bother with a "omg i cant believe this windows kid newbie" question ?
<schyzo> i have a flashdrive with some work saved on it, it crashed in windows so it keeps wanting me to format it, so i did what i usually do plug it into a linux machine.  but its not auto-mounting
<schyzo> any way i can force that ? im running  voyager 12.04 btw
<axelm7> hi guys, I am running Xubuntu 13.10 64 bits. Is there a way for XRDP to show the XFCE desktop instead of horrible Gnome fallback?
<nikolam> this 12.10->13.10 update procedure. Just stopped for an hour instead of updating, while waiting for an answer, wither to change settings for local clock to UTC or not, how was already set.
<nikolam> So It just was sitting there for an hour instead of doing update, that was started
<nikolam> If someone already set settings , like that, local clock, etc, it is more obvious he wants to keep them while doing update, and not reseting to wrong settings that are default
<starrats> nikolam you should download 13-10 and update that instead of what you're doing
<nikolam> starrats, khm, it is just regular 12.10-> 13.10 update, whar could be wrong with that??
<nikolam> well it download newe packages during update, so it's the same thing, right?
<elfy> yes
<starrats> yes
<nikolam> maybe you are saying that when updating like that, one get _latest 13.10 instead of release one
<elfy> you'd actually get an older one
<elfy> there will have been updates since 13.10 released
<nikolam> and that it could be better to have local 13.10 image and update using rpeo from cd
<starrats> nothing is wrong with that nikolam, just saw that you sounded befuddled with the update, waiting for an hour, please contiunue with what you are doing, :)
<nikolam> yeah, that was just an observation starrats
<nikolam> at least I get to know BTRFS snapshots, so I could learn to rollback :P
<starrats> ah ok nikolam
<nikolam> I understand that it is maybe more clever to have local release image, when updating from previous release, and after that get updates.
<nikolam> but I just hit update :P
<Gargron> hello! i have a problem. xubuntu 13.10. skype crashes if flash is playing at the same time as skype tries to make a sound
<Gargron> i don't see PulseAudio in the skype audio settings either
<Gargron> how do i fix this?
<nikolam> Gargron, I am just upgrading to 13.10, on 64bit, and using Skype. I could check it out later.
<nikolam> what's skype version there?
<nikolam> Hm, I used to remove pulseaudio before going to 12.10. I don't remember anymore why.
<nikolam> I was planing to add pulseaudio back after 13.10, so I could check with and without.
<nikolam> Also, both Skype and flash are closed source, so tough luck, one would need to report problems to their makers
<Gargron> tough luck indeed
<Gargron> worth noting i don't have tht problem with skype/pulseaudio on fedora 19/gnome 3
<Gargron> (on another laptop)
<Gargron> although.. i really have no idea whether it's ALSA or pulseaudio, where do I even check?
<nikolam> I used to uninstall pulseaudio for some reason, I will check with or wothout it
<nikolam> also I needed to call skype with " Exec=env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype "  to make it use webcam
<nikolam> might be worth reporting a bug if it is pain 13.10 install. 32 or 64-bit?
<xubuntu535> hello
<knome> ...lo
<share> hi
<knome> ...lo
<nikolam> I think it is _very stupid to rename ALL external PPAs htat were present before upgrade to " disabled on upgrade to saucy" ... :I
<nikolam> BTW, they were disable before upgrade procedure
<brainwash_> why is that stupid?
<nikolam> because I now have to go and rename every single PPA I have before enabling it again
<nikolam> Maybe they could just be disable without that fuss
<nikolam> Also, after using Every Xubuntu since 7.04 , it gets pretty Boring and OLD calling releases but anything but numbers...
<nikolam> who cares for codenames in released distros?
<nikolam> I stopped recognizing them long time ago
<knome> nikolam, have you prepared a patch and is it attached to a bug report?
<knome> nikolam, have you even filed a bug report?
<nikolam> knome, when you say like that it is most clever thing to do exactly.
<genii> Without a distribution codename, the artwork becomes somewhat bland.
<nikolam> knome, yes, but not in the past year i think
<knome> nikolam, it's not a xubuntu-specific feature
<nikolam> What is next LTS ment to be released?
<knome> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<nikolam> knome, yeah, you are all right
<knome> 14.04 is the next LTS.
<nikolam> So, there seems there is time for testing an fixing things if I start doing something...
<knome> you are quite late.
<nikolam> knome, meaning, windows for many things are closed, already?
<knome> xubuntu won't carry a patch like that, it needs to go into the ubuntu core
<knome> yes, we're supposed to have time to fix bugs
<knome> and do other things
<nikolam> in meantime, medibuntu died? am I right?
<elfy> nikolam: yes
<nikolam> wow also clipboard on-disk list was cleaned for me after update. (parcellite) How nice of maintainer, to clear it for me...
<TheSheep> nikolam: maybe he just moved the file?
<TheSheep> nikolam: like from ~/.parcelite to ~/.config/parcelite or something
<fred``> i'm running trusty and it now my NIC is only 100mbit
<nikolam> TheSheep, yeah, for some reason old content is in ~/.local/share/parcellite/history and new one is in hist.test
<fred``> i'm unable to change it via mii-tool
<nikolam> fred``, maybe ubuntu-dev might be place for us to visit about prerelease ubuntus?
<nikolam> what nic it is (lspci) and was it working right on 13.10?
<nikolam> 32/64 bit etc
<nikolam> BTW mine is Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5721 and is seems like stopped working after I changed motherboard and moved from 12.04 32bit to 12.10 and now 13.10 64bit
<fred``> before i had precise and it was running at 1gbit
<fred``> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<fred``> but thx - i'll ask there
<nikolam> fred``, you need to report that bug, then, if you dont want it to be like that in LTS.
 * nikolam is definitely lost in non-numeric names
<Sysi> nikolam: you only need to recognize first letter, they're in alphabetical order
<nikolam> Sysi, :)
<starrats> nikolam how was your update/upgrade, did it go okay?
<nikolam> starrats, it was with tons of error messages and automatic bug reporting upon first login, but I guess OK :)
<starrats> ah okay nikolam but is it up and running or are you still tweaking it?
<starrats> to your satisfaction.
<nikolam> fred``, it is #ubuntu-devel actually
<nikolam> mmm, starrats mm, I have non-working NetXtreme BCM5721 LAN but that was not working in 12.10 , aether
<nikolam> (was working on 12.04 32bit)
<fred``> actually it seems to be #ubuntu+1
<starrats> ah okay nikolam
<nikolam> fred``, sorry, wasnt on IRC for a long time.
<fred``> np . you wanted to tell
<nikolam> starrats, will see after one more reboot
<starrats> ah okay nikolam, good luck!
<kzetts> Hi, I'm having trouble changing my screen resolution. I had to use nomodeset to get cd to boot, now my gfx mode isnt available.
<kzetts> How do I specify a new mode without xorg.conf?
<nikolam> I used to use 12.04 LTS text install (alternate) for problematic installs, But I don't think it is made anymore.
<nikolam> kzetts, what gfx is that (lspci)
<nikolam> starrats, It is just interesting that update procedure from 12.10, didn't made automatic snapshot of previous subvolume state
<starrats> ah okay and strange I would think
<nikolam> I did snapshot manually before update, maybe he had seen it.. P
<starrats> ah okay
<nikolam> starrats, maybe also because there was older snapshot for updating from 12.04 to 12.10
<starrats> ah okay
<kzetts> nikolam: i have an intel 4500gma
<kzetts> this is an older laptop
<c4iff> Hey guys having a bit of issue getting new adobe reader working in xubuntu 13.04, tried installing from .deb package, but no matter what I do i still get wrong ELFClass64 from libstdc
<knome> c4iff, any reason why you specifically need adobe reader for?
<c4iff> knome: some PDFs I had a client send won't open without 9.0+ or greater
<c4iff> or so says the PDF when I try and open it
<knome> c4iff, and you can't open them with evince or some other alternative to adobe's reader?
<c4iff> knome: I tried what was default on xubuntu, and then went the route of trying to upgrade
<c4iff> so no, I have not tried evince
<knome> evince is the default on xubuntu
<c4iff> ok then I have
<c4iff> yea just was verifying that
<c4iff> hrrm... they embedded flash content into this pdf...
<knome> c4iff, i don't have experience with adobe's reader on linux myself, and don't know if any other reader supports that either, so good luck
<kRush> can I mount an unencrypted partition to my encrypted /home folder structure without problems?
<julien-france> bonsoir! hello!
<julien-france> y a t'il un français pour de l'aide?
<julien-france> merci.
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ChevyCowboy15> hello
<EugeneBandit> Hello. I want to rename my home folders (Movies, Images, etc...)
<EugeneBandit> is there any possible issues doing that with a simple mv Movies movies ?
<c4iff> Is there a 32 bit lib for libstdc++ for 13.10?
<kzetts> Hi, yesterday I installed xubuntu 13.10 on a laptop from a few years ago. I had to use nomodeset to get the disk to boot. I am unable to get the machine to run at its native resolution, only 1024x768.
<kzetts> Since there is no more xorg.conf
<kzetts> I'm a little lost
<kzetts> Could someone assist?
<knome> kzetts, you can still use an xorg.conf file, it's just not used/needed by default
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<kzetts> oh
<kzetts> neat
<brainwash> kzetts: nomodeset disables KMS
<brainwash> which graphics card do you have?
<kzetts> intel 4500
<kzetts> gma
<brainwash> that's odd
<kzetts> i know
<brainwash> it should work ootb
<kzetts> never had a problem with an intel card before
<kzetts> but this one wont go above 1024x768
<kzetts> but in windows its 1366x768
<kzetts> ive tried creating new mode with cvt and xrandr
<kzetts> but i get errors
<brainwash> what happens if you skip nomodeset?
<kzetts> black screen
<kzetts> not like normal black, but like, no backlight on my lcd
<brainwash> taking a look at the log files might help here
<kzetts> well
<kzetts> i just dropped to a root shell
<kzetts> and ran X -configure
<kzetts> and it give me
<kzetts> Fatal Server error
<kzetts> could not create lock file
<Unit193> Dropped = Ctrl+Alt+F1 then ran  sudo service lightdm stop  ? ;)
<brainwash> did booting the live cd also require nomodeset?
<kzetts> i rebooted and went into recovery mode
<kzetts> in grub
<kzetts> then root shell
<brainwash> oh, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<kzetts> brainwash: yes
<kzetts> booting the cd required it
<kzetts> and then after install it just boots to wrong resolution
<kzetts> and there isnt the resolution i need
<kzetts> should i boot back into xfce?
<kzetts> or stay in root shell?
<brainwash> well, run "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<brainwash> and look for lines containing "EE"
<Unit193> Hrm, I couldn't do xorg -configure as of late either, figured it was my card.
<brainwash> the main goal is to get KMS running which gets disabled by passing nomodeset
<kzetts> the only EE line is server terminated successfully
<brainwash> KMS  usually sets the correct screen resolution
<kzetts> well
<kzetts> where should i go from here?
<brainwash> maybe someone in #intel-gfx could assist you
<kzetts> strange
<brainwash> reading log files is the only thing you can do right now
<brainwash> it's a system with hybrid graphics, right?
<kzetts> not hybrid
<kzetts> just regular old integrated
<brainwash> it's not that old :)
<kzetts> heh
<kzetts> well
<kzetts> its 5ish+ years old
<brainwash> yes
<kzetts> i just want to use this laptop for dev
<kzetts> since my main machine has to be windows
<kzetts> but this 1024x768 resolution is murder
<brainwash> got a system with the same gpu and it worked since ubuntu 11.10 ootb
<kzetts> yea
<kzetts> and i had machines before that had no issues
<kzetts> i also couldnt boot the ubuntu 12.04 LTS disc without nomodeset
<brainwash> you could also ask in #xorg for help
<nikolam> udisks-daemon is using one core 100% cou time. what can I or we do about it? (13.10 64bit)
<nikolam> i killed a bastard
#xubuntu 2014-02-11
<kzetts> Hi, is there a way to specify screen resolution before install? like at the end of the boot options?
<kzetts> I really dont want to use nomodeset
<v1adimir> Xfce4-Netload-Plugin: Error in initializing: Interface was not found. ( s28.postimg.org/w72ohqxn1/Screenshot_02112014_01_37_45_AM.png ) << This is a new moment! xD
<v1adimir> ^^ Runnin' on Oracle VM 4.3.6 r91406
<starrats> me too vladimir
<v1adimir> starrats: oh i just posted a screenshot, with an error, right b4 u joined
<v1adimir> s28.postimg.org/w72ohqxn1/Screenshot_02112014_01_37_45_AM.png (but it still werx)
<starrats> can't see it
<aarmnn> hey all
<aarmnn> I'm getting an error of error: "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'"
<holstein> when?
<aarmnn> about half the time I start up from my xubuntu USB stick
<aarmnn> it's a grub error i think
<holstein> oh.. is the stick going bad?
<holstein> aarmnn: you arent able to boot?
<aarmnn> it's always had problems booting
<aarmnn> holstein, it boots right about half the time
<holstein> aarmnn: boot "right" ?
<holstein> how does it boot "wrong"?
<aarmnn> correctly
<aarmnn> it freezes on grub with an error of error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<aarmnn> when it doesn't boot
<aarmnn> I need it to boot consistently because i'm going to use it from a remote location
<holstein> sure.. and, they always boot consistently for me.. and i havent heard others with this issue, so, my first reaction is.. is the stick bad?
<holstein> the other would be what im finding when searching..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229715/booting-ubuntu-failure-error-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0 for example
<aarmnn> I don't know how to tell if it is bad
<aarmnn> yeah i read that one
<holstein> well, you can take another stick and test it.. that would remove the stick from the equation
<aarmnn> "Booting from a LiveCD and altering grub.cfg to access the block device by name instead of UUID was the fix for me."
<aarmnn> ^don't know how to do that, because grub.cfg is reeallly long
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error suggests its a grub issue
<aarmnn> and there's many instances of UUIDs
<aarmnn> anyone know how to alter grub.cfg to rename UUID to block device names : P
<holstein> aarmnn: i use gparted to find the names.. you can just change them
<holstein> though, you can fiddle around here, and if hte stick is bad, the stick is bad
<aarmnn> it's a new stick
<aarmnn> nothing weird partition wise
<holstein> aarmnn: new ones go bad as well.. they *all* go bad
<aarmnn> damn
<holstein> im not saying you have a bad stick. all im saying is, you dont know if you have a bad stick, and thats not a common issue that im aware of, or witnessing
<holstein> i remember actually changing manually *to* using UUID's
<aarmnn> the grub.cfg is very confusing to me :/
<aarmnn> it's so long
<holstein> then, go with what you know
<holstein> its quite easy to test another stick
<holstein> or, do a grub repair
<aarmnn> no other usb devices boot on it now, maybe because of my funky hardware setup
<aarmnn> I'll have to remove some hardware to use another stick
<aarmnn> can I do a grub-repair on the stick that boots half the time? My main one?
<holstein> aarmnn: what "funky hardware" setup?
<aarmnn> lots of GPUs
<holstein> aarmnn: i use boot repair from a live CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<aarmnn> i don't have a CD drive or a hard drive, but I can try putting boot repair on another usb i guess
<aarmnn> can I post a pastebin link of my grub.cfg?
<holstein> aarmnn: "live CD' just refers to the iso
<aarmnn> maybe you can tell me what to edit
<aarmnn> oh
<holstein> aarmnn: not really.. UUID's are specific to your setup, and i find them (personally) using gparted and looking and making a note of the UUID
<aarmnn> i've never used gparted, can I use it without a separate usb?
<holstein> aarmnn: i use the live iso via USB.. a "live USB" *is* what i use (and refer to as live CD) to repair grub using what i linked
<aarmnn> if other USBs worked on my system right now, I could actually use your recommendations
<aarmnn> sorry :/, I'll have to try some other time after digging out hardware
<holstein> aarmnn: im not sure what you are talking about "if other usb's worked"
<aarmnn> for some reason, my safety liveUSB isn't working
<aarmnn> my safety liveUSB worked before I installed a few GPUs
<holstein> aarmnn: confirm what reason... one easy way is boot these stick on *any* other machine
<holstein> aarmnn: you installed a few "graphical processing units" ?
<aarmnn> yeah
<holstein> should be easy to remove those, and test the sticks.. whatever you do to the hardware to break usb boot will not be related to xubuntu
<holstein> or grub
<aarmnn> I've had the exact same boot problem with my main USB before and after the GPUs
<aarmnn> it's my other safety liveUSB that works 0% of the time
<holstein> i would take the sticks to other machines.. you have already tried other sticks on that machine. if the sticks boot on other machines, and that machine doesnt boot the sticks.. then i say the issue is with the machine
<aarmnn> my main USB works 50% of the time
<holstein> aarmnn: just make another live USB
<holstein> a safetly live USB is just an installer.. just a live system.. its nothing to sweat protecting..*easily* replacable
<aarmnn> i can try that holstein, but what would have altered my live USB? I mean it's used "live" unlike my main one
<holstein> aarmnn: if it works on other hardware, and not that one.. then *nothing* could have altered it.. it's just fine in that scenario, and the altering was your altering the hardware that prevents the booting
<aarmnn> unfortunately i only have one 64-bit system :/
<aarmnn> so i can't test it on other computers
<holstein> aarmnn: feel free and explain the relevance
<holstein> aarmnn: the "safety live system" is 64bit?
<aarmnn> yeah
<holstein> aarmnn: just make a 32bit one. and test on *all* your machines
<holstein> as i said above, you have no reason to protect that live system. its just a live system..
<aarmnn> i understand
<Liquidedge> I'm using Samba for the network.  Is there a way to tell Xubuntu to connect to a share as a different user?
<Liquidedge> #xbmc
<holstein> Liquidedge: i use gigolo
<holstein> !gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<Liquidedge> Perfect.  Thanks!
<holstein> should be promted for user/pass
<Liquidedge> Oh, looks like I already have it installed.
<Liquidedge> It's not doing that.
<holstein> to answer the question. sure.. threre are ways to connect to shares as different users
<Liquidedge> Okay, sorry for not being exactly specific.  So, for the natural follow-up, how?  Gigolo doesn't seem to be doing it.
<PublicStaticVoid> My wireless keeps dropping, I think I need a better driver
<PublicStaticVoid> also how can I make my trackpad disable for a few seconds when I am typing like windows does?
<dangtrinhnt> Hi everyone, have a dummy question: how can I write a patch fix for a xubuntu release?
<baizon> dangtrinhnt: ask this question on #xubuntu-devel
<Unit193> What do you mean?
<baizon> dangtrinhnt: ah you mean for yourself. Well you need to take the source code and compile it then afterwards
<dangtrinhnt> baizon: yes, i just want to fix on my computer first, then if it is ready, I will contact xubuntu-devel team
<baizon> dangtrinhnt: you need to take the source code, fix it there and compile it then afterwards.
<dangtrinhnt> Oh, thanks baizon!
<prasad_> how to get my computer icon in xubuntu
<prasad_> nybody knw
<fibz__> use Nautilus. you can create a shortcut on your desktop
<bazhang> xubuntu uses thunar does it not
<Unit193> And xfdesktop.
<cfhowlett> bazhang, by default, it does.  but I believe nautilus is also packaged for some reason
<bazhang> cfhowlett, thanks
<bazhang> just seems odd to recommend nautilus as a first step
<Unit193> cfhowlett: Of course it's packaged, but not installed by default.
<cfhowlett> "of course" ?  why ? if xfce/thunar are present?
<cfhowlett> or did I use an imprecise verb?
<Unit193> Because the repo isn't exclusive to what Xubuntu uses, Ubuntu Gnome uses it...
<cfhowlett> Unit193, noted.
<xubuntu601> buongiorno qualcuno sa spiegarmi come installare un gio win su xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !it|xubuntu601,
<ubottu> xubuntu601,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<superprower> guys
<cfhowlett> superprower, greetings
<superprower> Anybody know why the microphone level gets lower by himself?
<superprower> i mean, he's volume level, slowly, but it's getting lover
<nikolam> superprower, maybe some application is doing that. Skype is known to do it by itself, you can turn it of in it's settings.
<superprower> Anybody know the command to clear the screen? Like cls in pascal/windows cmd?
<knome> clear
<superprower> knome, big thanks
<baizon> =)
<baizon> knome: this was a hard one :P
<fzninuse> :D
<xubuntu173> when istalling xubuntu 13.10, choose physical volume for encryption for swap partition. How do you specify the use of a random security key for swap only?
<nikolam> It's ALL so FULL of bugs (13.10 64bit). I tried burnind CDRW .iso with K3B and Brasero and first one couldn't do it and Brasero 'kind' of did, but then crashed. Only Xfburn managed to blank CDRW and burn .iso (slow but he did it)
<nikolam> need to reboot to upgrade BIOS flash from that CD..
<starrats> I have had no bugs omn my xubuntu 13-10 nikolam, sorry you are having this problem.
<daley> Hi, does anyone here know about customising desktop themes?
<knome> daley, that's a large subject.. what's the actual question?
<daley> sorry, basically I have just installed xubuntu 13.04. I have download a custom desktop theme in the form of a tar.gz file, and have no idea how to install it
<daley> I tried extracting it to usr/share/themes, but it isn't showing up in the style tab of appearance
<koegs> which theme exactly and did you extract it into a subfolder or directly into /usr/share/themes
<daley> axe theme, from xfce-look.org, and I extracted it directly in there
<xubuntu607> I installed a program through Synaptic. Unfortunettly I can not see a shortcut in list of programs. Program have a gui and work with gui in other people. The only way it work's now is through terminal comand. How to add shortcut o the program to program list ?
<bazhang> what's the program
<xubuntu532> Hello!  I've been trying to install Xubuntu on a new system and every time I try to install it it gives me a warning that says "/dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table...."
<xubuntu532> It won't let me get past this screen.
<daley> well this has been enlightening
<xubuntu532> Any thoughts on what to do?
<daley> google it
<xubuntu532> I have and have tried everything on a few different threads.  No result.
<daley> well I came here for help myself, and got no response, besides other questions
<daley> beginning to think linux is a pain in the balls
<xubuntu607> test
<daley> hi xubuntu607 how can we help?
<superprower> xubuntu552, man, just backup your files and convert your drive to MBR
<bazhang> he's gone
<superprower> well, i was too slow
<superprower> hm
<superprower> Can anybody help me? My usb-mouse has 2 additional buttons, but they work as "back" and "forward", i want to disable this binding
<superprower> So, do i need to fix the drivers?
<superprower> Or there is eathier way?
<superprower> Sorry for english.
<xubuntu223> HI. New to Xubuntu. Using precise pangolin. I had a functioning ethernet connection on an older dell but after turning the computer on its side I lost the connection. I have tested the router etc. and that is good. I did an ifconfig but I suspect the computer has failed to recognize the nic. I plugged in a usb network card, but the problem persists: so not hardware?  .
<bazhang> !precise
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<bazhang> hotplugged?
<xubuntu223> HI - sorry, I don't know what hotplugged means :-(
<bazhang> plug in *after* the machine is booted and running
<xubuntu223> no, I attached the usb nic, then booted
<bazhang> whats the ethernet nic
<bazhang> did you ifup eth0
<xubuntu223> th eplug and play usb nic says this on the pack: 10/100 Mbps to RJ45 LAN network
<bazhang> ok, and if you could get the inbuilt eth0 to work, that would be better, right?
<xubuntu223> onboard it is an integrated nic (into themotherboard ) on a dell optiplex SX280
<xubuntu223> ...yes prefer to activate the onboard
<bazhang> could you please paste.ubuntu.com the terminal output of lspci
<bazhang> if it's a different computer, then just give us the single line here
<bazhang> ctrl alt T then lspci
<bazhang> "l" as in list
<xubuntu223> It is a different computer. I ran the command and have about 30 lines of response. Do you want a particular line?
<xubuntu223> Oh I see...
<bazhang> ethernet controller....something something
<xubuntu223> It is a broadcom NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<xubuntu223> ...another thing you might need to know is I was messing around with the network connections after I lost connectivity, and deleted the formerly functioning automatic wired connection
<xubuntu223> ...so now I just vane a never-used automatic on the list
<xubuntu223> ..."enable networking" is activated.
<bazhang> does ifconfig show a eth0
<xubuntu223> It doesn't, as far as I can see.
<xubuntu223> There is a response to that command, but eth0 noes not appear in the response
<bazhang> just lo and wlan0?
<xubuntu223> just lo, no wlane
<bazhang> what about sudo ifup eth0
<xubuntu223> The computer does not have a wireless card
<bazhang> 0 as in zero
<bazhang> eth is not wireless
<xubuntu223> Thanks - I know eth0 is not wireless. sudo ifup eth0 gives...
<xubuntu223> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> is this a dual boot?
<xubuntu223> no
<bazhang> thats odd
<bazhang> does sudo ifdown eth0 return anything
<xubuntu223> "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<bazhang> followed by sudo ifup eth0  ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500
<xubuntu223> I ran that whole string as a single command and got 5 lines, all starting with "ignoring unknown interface..."
<xubuntu223> I ran just ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500, and got "SIOCSIFMTU: no such device"
<Belial`> when i create launchers in the top panel how do i make it to where it's not a pull down list? i'd rather have all the shortcuts go across the bar and be visible all the time.
<Belial`> http://i.imgur.com/85hnl9h.png here's what it's doing now.
<elfy> that's nested launchers isn't - just have them in seperate launchers wouldn't do that
<Belial`> ah, so just keep adding them to the panel separately..
<Belial`> gotcha.
<xubuntu223> just keeping my thread alive - not very familiar with IRC
<bazhang> thats ok, just searching still
<bazhang> what does ethtool -i eth0  return, if anything
<bazhang> that nic has/had a bug related to the tg3 module not being properly loaded
<xubuntu223> That returns: "The program ethtool is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install ethtool"
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> lets install that, and linux-firmware
<xubuntu223> Ran the command, but some got an error because not internet access
<xubuntu223> Is this on the install disk, or should I get these with my functioning connection, burn them, and load from disk?
<bazhang> just a moment please
<xubuntu223> ok. Thanks much BTW.
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/linux-firmware/download
<bazhang> thats a .deb ; you dl it on this machine, then install it on the other
<bazhang> usb stick to transfer over
<xubuntu223> right. will do.
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ethtool  <--- this one you need to choose which arch you are on, ie 64bit or 32bit
<bazhang> hopefully just the linux-firmware will get this going
<xubuntu223> I ran that on the xubuntu machine, but the software centre says a later verion is already installed :-(
<xubuntu223> here are some specifics fom the sudo apt-get install ethtool report...
<xubuntu223> Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main/e/ethtool/ethtool_3.1-1_1386.deb Could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<bazhang> linux-firmware?
<xubuntu223> ..yes there is a space (not underscore) in the returned url, but not that it matters for me
<xubuntu223> also...
<bazhang> well, thats because you want to download on *this* machine, then transfer the .deb to *that* machine
<xubuntu223> Failed to fetch...and then the same url  and file info
<bazhang> via usb stick
<bazhang> ie, not via apt-get
<xubuntu223> then: E: Unable to fetch some archives, try running apt-get update or apt-get --fix-missing.
<bazhang> right, we are *not* using apt-get here
<xubuntu223> ok. :-)
<xubuntu223> I'm gathering that is a software-getting app that might be useful at other times
<bazhang> so the link I gave above of linux-firmware..etc.deb  , you download on the internet connected computer, insert usb stick, and copy to the non-internet machine
<bazhang> once you have copied it over, you can try either double-clicking (should work) or via command line, if it does not
<xubuntu223> yes, I downloaded from the link on that page, then moved the file to the xubuntu maching and double-clicked. Software centre opened, and called it "firmware for linux kernel drivers"
<xubuntu223> ... until last friday when the internet connection was dropped I was updating xubuntu whenever it opened pretty much
<xubuntu223> but this also happened as I was rejigging my entertainment centre to accomodate a new smart TV. Is the TV interfereing?
<bazhang> so lets check ifconfig -a   again
<xubuntu223> This functioning machine is windows...
<bazhang> yes, ifconfig -a on the non-internet one
<xubuntu223> I get a lo report
<xubuntu223> ...about the tv, I have not tried disconnecting the tv and then rebooting the ubuntu machine.
<bazhang> the tv?
<bazhang> I would simply restart the xubuntu machine with the ethernet cable attached and see if the tg3 module loads correctly
<xubuntu223> ya - just a thought. see comments above bout new smart tv
<bazhang> ie, once you have installed the linux-firmware package
<xubuntu223> Thanks. I tried to install the linux firmware package, but the software centre said it was not installed because I already have a more recent version installed - reboot anyway?
<bazhang> does the tv have its own internet connection?
<xubuntu223> no - tv, windows and linux computers all run off the same router
<xubuntu223> just disconnected the tv from the router and rebooting linux machine
<bazhang> I'm just wondering if something happened to disable the module thus recognizing the nic, does a live cd allow for the nic to be seen and connect?
<bazhang> ok, lets wait for that, then
<xubuntu223> reboot with tv disconnected did not help.
<bazhang> could we try with booting from a live cd now?
<xubuntu223> ok - two questions. Somehow I missed your link to ethtool above, so I got that, put it on a usb drive, moved it to the ubuntu machine and double clicked. Software centre warns me not to install unless I trust the source, but does not allow me to install (install button is inactive) - do you want me to install from the command line?
<xubuntu223> ...and second question - what is a live cd?
<bazhang> well a live medium of some kind, ie the iso is written to it, and is used to install, do disk partitioning, or simply test if a standard configuration works correctly
<bazhang> the iso file is written to either a cd/dvd/usb stick depending on the iso size
<xubuntu223> the only thing i have on cd is the  desktop image I used initially to install xubuntu - will that work?
<bazhang> once the iso is written to the media, you need to set in bios to boot from that *first*
<bazhang> yes, thats what we want
<bazhang> be sure to set in bios to look for it first
<xubuntu223> Ok - I think I can set the bios. I will put the cd in, reboot, go to bios and run from cd first... does that seem right?
<bazhang> different computers have varying keys that need to be pressed to get into bios, could be del key or some other, it will say
<bazhang> I'd set in bios first, then put in cd, reboot
<xubuntu223> ok
<sleezio> hello, i removed zeitgeist from xubuntu, only problem i have so far with removing it is software center, it depends on the zeitgeist logger(core) be installed...which means everytime you load up software center, either it sends your zeitgeist log(database) to ubuntu or gives them access to it...is there a trick to get software center to run without it?
<xubuntu223> ok I have changed bios and booted from live cd
<xubuntu223> I have the option to "try xubuntu"
<xubuntu223> Ok up and running
<bazhang> does it get an internet connection
<xubuntu223> yes it does!
<bazhang> is using the software centre a necessity?
<bazhang> great
<xubuntu223> maybe just re-install xubuntu?
<bazhang> how old is the install?
<xubuntu223> just last november
<xubuntu223> maybe october
<bazhang> were you planning to stick with precise for the longer term? go with the newer LTS in April, or some other
<xubuntu223> no plans
<xubuntu223> this is my first time with linux, so just learning.
<bazhang> I guess it depends on how much data you might have to back up, if you have a separate /home partition, the speed of your internet while installing
<bazhang> although the more recent versions allow you to preserve /home if I am not mistaken
<xubuntu223> not much to save.
<xubuntu223> it is just a home computer. I want to set up a home network but not sure if that is possible between windows, linux, and smart tv
<bazhang> ok. well it's great that the nic is recognized, for starters
<bazhang> oh it's very possible
<xubuntu223> Yes - and btw thanks VERY much for your help and persistance
<bazhang> hah. just plain luck
<xubuntu223> it may seem like that to you - luck comes to the prepared, as they say.
<xubuntu223> ...do you have a thought on what distro is best suited to home newtork on an older machine as in my case?
<bazhang> well, in future, you might want to open a /msg with ubottu , the channel bot, it helps to search for packages
<bazhang> as a kind of tv box, controller centre?
<xubuntu223> I'll check that out - thanks again.
<bazhang> some of the "smarter" smart tv's have a usb slot that really override that need
<bazhang> unless you wanted it as a kind of streaming server type setup
<xubuntu223> well I'm getting into waters too deep for me here. I have yet to really understand my tv... I'll have to do some more reading.
<xubuntu223> I do want to be able to play the movies on my external (windows) drive on the tv, so I'm guessing a LAN would do that...
<xubuntu223> then the xubuntu machine might be able to be available in that LAN
<bazhang> certainly
<bazhang> I'd first do a check on the sides/back of the tv for a usb slot
<xubuntu223> that sounds useful to me. anyhow I'll need to do some learning on networking and smart tvs
<bazhang> well, we are always here :)
<xubuntu223> ...yes tv has multile usbs and hdmi slots, as well as analog inputs
<bazhang> nice
<xubuntu223> ...but no vga input
<bazhang> you could check the manual for the tv, and see if those usb allow for reading from files on the usb sticks
<xubuntu223> ok
<bazhang> or simply plug one in, and hit usb on the remote
<xubuntu223> good idea. I'll try it.
<bazhang> but we are getting offtopic :)
<xubuntu223> yes - I'll sign off. Thanks again.
<sleezio> this is weird, i ran "apt-cache depends software-center" and it doesn't list zeitgeist-core...yet, since i've removed zeitgeist and try to launch software center from terminal, it tells me it can't find "ImportError: No module named zeitgeist_logger"....are they trying to hide this from users?
<bazhang> see you :)
<bazhang> I'm not sure there sleezio ; is using the software centre a must?
<sleezio> not really, i just find it strange that even linux coders are going the way or violating privacy these days
<bazhang> !find zeitgeist
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-zeitgeist-2.0, libzeitgeist-1.0-1, libzeitgeist-1.0-1-dbg, libzeitgeist-2.0-0, libzeitgeist-2.0-0-dbg, libzeitgeist-2.0-dev, libzeitgeist-2.0-doc, libzeitgeist-dev, libzeitgeist-doc, python-zeitgeist (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zeitgeist&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<bazhang> I'd seriously doubt that, but there are privacy options that can be ticked/unticked in the settings
<mapps> why does apapche look to be running 4/5x ?
<mapps> 1 time as root and rest as user apache
<bekks> mapps: Because it starts as root, then creates the forks, and the forks are answering your requests.
<mapps> aha
<mapps> thanks mate
<mapps> i understand now
<mapps> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204469&page=2 -- thats what in struggling with :(
<staffykid> hi, being a newbie to xubuntu I noticed in my home folder a .xauthorization file, it looked like others that had .bash and so on, being a complete ninkampoop I deleted what I believed were temp files, they are not in the bin as I used shift-del to remove them, is there any way I can get the xauth file back or is it a complete re-install?
#xubuntu 2014-02-12
<xubuntu821> ciao a tutti
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nineball> E: Unable to locate package pulseaudio-equalizer help?
<xubuntu821> scusa, ma dove lo scrivo?
<Unit193> nineball: It can't locate it because it doesn't exist.
<xubuntu821> ok, thanks
<nineball> ok found it
<Octavarium> Hi All
<Octavarium> i-m runnig xubuntu 13.10
<Octavarium> on a live cd , Ive flashed the iso using unetbootin saving space for persistence
<Octavarium> however whenever I log off i just lose all data
<Octavarium> how do I check if persistence is working_
<Octavarium> _
<xubuntu305> Hey guys. I'm going to preface this by saying I'm brand new to linux, so I'm sorry if I end up asking something stupid.
<xubuntu305> Anyways, I have a question about AMD Catalyst drivers
<xubuntu305> On my completely fresh install of xubuntu 12.10, I tried "sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev"
<xubuntu305> I let it do its thing, and when it was finished, I tried the command "sudo aticonfig --lsa"
<xubuntu305> this returned the message "aticonfig: no supported adapters detected"
<xubuntu305> Did I do something wrong?
<kRush> what card you have?
<xubuntu305> Oh right. I have two 7870's
<kRush> I think that might be to new for the drivers from the repo
<bbajo> hey
<xubuntu305> Ok. So I should get ones from the AMD site?
<bbajo> i'm trying to set a local static IP on my Desktop behind a router
<bbajo> which file should I edit, also what dhcp package needs to be removed? thanks
<bbajo> check
<kRush> xubuntu305, go with the latest beta from AMD. oddly stable was borked for me
<kRush> bbajo, no need to remove anything, just edit your connection settings (via tray icon)
<bbajo> i thought i needed to remove dhcp  so my computer doesn't request a new ip
<bbajo> i'll try the tray
<bbajo> i'm in ipv4 settings right now
<bbajo> how do i put in multiple dns servers?
<bbajo> there is one line for it
<bbajo> do I use commas?
<bbajo> what is search domains?
<xubuntu804> Hi - just wondering what the best way is to locate drivers for my older epsom workforce 520 all-in-one printer. Epsom's do not work for xubuntu, as far as I can tell (I'm new to linux)
<xubuntu804> *epson (not a bath salt or as british place)
<kRush> have you tried the built in printer setup?
<holstein> xubuntu804: i have had many epson printers that work.. just try it with the GUI as kRush suggested
<zsw_> firefox is runing like crap and is takeing up a bunch of cpu and frankly is starting to piss me off. so what should i do?
<zsw_> holstein_: its me zack can you help me
<zsw_> hello?
<holstein> zsw_: anyone can help you.. just ask
<holstein> zsw_: you'll need to be patient, and not use bad language
<zsw_> i did its bin like 3 minuets
<holstein> zsw_: what do i do? i use a different application
<zsw_> what "bad leanguage" did i use
<holstein> zsw_: im not looking to be combative.. you look above and see what might be considered inappropriate, and consider not using that languge.. or not..
<zsw_> i only use firefox i dont like explorer
<zsw_> ok
<holstein> zsw_: there is not "explorer" that im aware of for linux
<holstein> zsw_: i use chrome.. lots of folks like chromium
<holstein> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in saucy
<holstein> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 32.0.1700.102-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20140128.970.1 (saucy), package size 33979 kB, installed size 124154 kB
<zsw_> i dont like chrome personaly
<zsw_> what do i do about cpu %
<holstein> zsw_: thats why i have, and still am making other suggestions... see above ^ patients
<holstein> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1 (saucy), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<zsw_> i have patince
<zsw_> i wated for a responce at ubuntu for about 15 min
<holstein> zsw_: i have not, and am not experiencing issues with firefox.. are you up to date? are you running the version from the repos?
<zsw_> i dont know where do i see my firefox v
<fibz_> anyone know the location of that test pattern image with the burning screen in the middle?
<ESL|fzninuse> My Xubuntu 13.10 boots to a blank screen with blinking cursor after grub.. removing quiet splash from the bootoptions shows: "EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro" how to fix that?
<well_laid_lawn> ESL|fzninuse:  that isn't the error just some info on what's happening
<well_laid_lawn> you could try nomodeset on the kernel line
<well_laid_lawn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> nomodeset relates to gpu.  this error references the filesystem mount ...
<cfhowlett> ESL|fzninuse, ask in the main #ubuntu channel.
<ESL|fzninuse> thanks
<ESL|fzninuse> i've tested it with nomodeset already
<well_laid_lawn> it just mentions that an option is errors=remount ro
<`Fibz`> boot live and check the logs?
<ESL|fzninuse> i can boot if i go to recovery mode and then choose "resume"
<`Fibz`> the logs should at least have a hint at what is going on
<ESL|fzninuse> ok
<xubuntu410> Hi All
<xubuntu410> I installed Xubuntu on a USB stick w persistence however nothing persists after I reboot
<xubuntu410> I used unetbootin to install both partitions
<xubuntu410> and just that. Am I missing some steps_
<xubuntu410> ?
<xubuntu410> is anyone there_
<xubuntu410> ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu410, ask over in #ubuntu
<littlebit> hi people, I wanted to know if there is a way of modifying the copy progress window. I want to make it look similar to the copy progress of midnight commander
<superprower> anybody know how to change icons? I realy don't like some of them, so, i want to redraw them/download new and change default. Where icons is placed?
<knome> superprower, /usr/share/icons/youricontheme
<superprower> and how to apply it?
<knome> settings manager -> appearance?
<superprower> i'l try. Thanks you.
<superprower> how to know which size of icons i using?
<knome> superprower, whatever size that is appropriate. depends on a lot of things.
<superprower> knome, sorry, i'am don't understand this. My english is very bad. Can you repeat this easier, please?
<knome> superprower, there is no single correct answer.
<knome> superprower, you might be using any, or every, depending on the situation.
<superprower> knome, oh, well. So i need to replace each size of icons, if i need to use new icons everywhere?
<knome> superprower, yes
<superprower> knome, thanks
<knome> superprower, what's your native language? there are channels in various languages available if that'd be easier for you?
<superprower> knome, it's russian, but i think, i will get no answer on channel. So, better to use some dictionary, but get realy good answer here.
<superprower> *on russian channel
<superprower> ok, and another question. I has a windows iso file, so, i want to mount it to extract some icons and sounds. Is there a way?
<bizkut> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<superprower> bizkut, and i can replace "disk" with any name, like, /mnt/winxpimage?
<bizkut> yes
<Pici> the path needs to exist though
<superprower> thanks
<superprower> ok, and how to unmount it?
<superprower> bizkut, ?
<Pici> umount /mnt/disk
<superprower> Pici, doesnt work
<superprower> Pici, oh, it is
<superprower> Pici, i thoght i need to write uNmount, sorry
<Pici> nope, 'umount'
<CraHan> Does anyone here currently run Xubuntu 14.04 in a Virtualbox environment?
<CraHan> After the last round of updates the guest additions seems to be failing.
<CraHan> Not the end of the world obviously, but always handy to know I'm not the only person experiencing it :)
<koegs> CraHan: i think #ubuntu+1 is the channel to use :)
<CraHan> koegs: oh cool, didn't know that existed. Thanks for the tip :)
<Pici> ~/70
<Pici> oops
<xubuntu319> ciao a tutti
<knome> !it | xubuntu319
<ubottu> xubuntu319: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii> !cookie | knome
<ubottu> knome: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gecko_x2> hi
<gecko_x2> how can i increase swap size easily?
<holstein> gecko_x2: i would just use gparted.. though, i would likely elaborate, and probably end up determining its not needed
<gecko_x2> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<gecko_x2> #UUID=ca409d45-3483-412c-9b33-6b75ca1bd93a none            swap    sw              0       0
<gecko_x2> well
<gecko_x2> only got a gig of ram
<holstein> ok.. and you are having issues where you run out of ram?
<gecko_x2> and trying to compile toolchain with crossdev-ng
<holstein> how big is the swap?
<gecko_x2> ram out of ram and swap
<gecko_x2> i dunno
<gecko_x2> new system, new to ubuntu
<holstein> sounds like you are expecting too much from the hardware.. but, i would use gparted
<gecko_x2> oh
<gecko_x2> it's 1 gig
<gecko_x2> a partition
<gecko_x2> thought it was a file..
<holstein> gecko_x2: its a partition.. not like a page file
<gecko_x2> k k
<gecko_x2> well i should create a 4 GB swap file and use that
<gecko_x2> i just need this thing to compile :\
<holstein> there really is not "should". just what you need
<gecko_x2> so..
<holstein> gecko_x2: gparted is the tool i use to resize partition.. you could take a 4gb (or more) USB stick or *any* drive, and make a swap partition on it, and unmount the current swap and mount it
<gecko_x2> dd if =/dev/zero of=/var/swap..
<holstein> gecko_x2: i dont use dd.. i use gparted
<gecko_x2> well there's no free space on the hdd
<holstein> gecko_x2: correct.. you will use gparted to relaim that space, or use *any* other hard drive to create a swap partition
<holstein> say, you had a 20GB hard drive.. with 19 for OS and 1 for swap. you go and resize the OS partition to 16 and the swap to 4
<gecko_x2> k.. iinstalling gparted
<holstein> OR, you plug in *any* drive, and create whatever size swap you want/need.. unmount the current swap and mount it
<holstein> that can be a USB stick
<gecko_x2> i'll try to resize
<gecko_x2> should u use swapoff first?
<holstein> gecko_x2: resizing partitions is *not* trivial
<holstein> gecko_x2: as i said, i would use a live CD
<gecko_x2> god damnit
<holstein> gecko_x2: you dont install gparted into the current os
<gecko_x2> just need this thing to compile
<holstein> gecko_x2: also, please dont curse
<gecko_x2> :p
<holstein> gecko_x2: nothing about xubuntu is preventing that compiling.. if you need bigger swap you can have that
<gecko_x2> i'd rather just create a file with dd and use that as swap for now
<holstein> resizing partitions is *not* trivial.. i would have my data backedup.. or, just use another device
<gecko_x2> no need for rebooting etc
<holstein> gecko_x2: im sure you would like to just use the machine to do what you are trying to do... but, thats not the case.. you have configuring the machine incorrectly for the task you are trying to do
<holstein> gecko_x2: you can, and should use gparted to create the partitions.. its a GUI tool.. i would suggest it and not dd
<holstein> !dd
<gecko_x2> lol
<gecko_x2> i'm creating the swap file.
<gecko_x2> i just said i can't run gparted on a live system
<holstein> gecko_x2: you *can* and will have to if you want to resize the os partition
<gecko_x2> lol
<gecko_x2> i'm making the file with dd
<holstein> gecko_x2: not likely
<gecko_x2> why lol
<holstein> gecko_x2: but, feel free and do what you like.. enjoy! and good luck
<holstein> dd can really ruin things if you are not comfortable with it
<gecko_x2> look
<gecko_x2> all i'm doing is creating a file, running mkswap and swapon on it
<holstein> gecko_x2: sure.. as i said, enjoy
<gecko_x2> it's not like the motherboard will explode
<gecko_x2> lol
<holstein> gecko_x2: i never said anything about the motherboard
<holstein> gecko_x2: dd is nicknamed "disk destroyer".. you can search and read about how you can break things
<holstein> gecko_x2: if i were making a swap parition, i would use a partition command.. or the GUI i suggested
<holstein> if you want to use dd, a tool that is not intended for creating partitions, and is able to wipe out data easily just by switching syntax, for for it.. but, i have, and still do suggest a tool designed for the task at hand
<gecko_x2> i created the file
<gecko_x2> swapon /tmp/swapfile
<gecko_x2> sudo free -m
<gecko_x2>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<gecko_x2> Mem:           985        908         77          0         10        647
<gecko_x2> -/+ buffers/cache:        250        734
<gecko_x2> Swap:         3060         38       3022
<gecko_x2> there
<gecko_x2> 3 gigs of swap
<gecko_x2> now to recompile..
<holstein> almost enough ;)
<holstein> if you just had 4, like you stated you required
<henrylinux> hi folks
<henrylinux> how can I install dropbox on Xubuntu?
<holstein> !drobox
<holstein> !dropbox
<holstein> henrylinux: https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<henrylinux> ok, so no apt-get...
 * genii jabs ubottu
 * henrylinux jabs also
<holstein> henrylinux: if dropbox wants to make that package available to debian/ubuntu, or any linux repos, they can
<henrylinux> oh, I see
<holstein> henrylinux: otherwise,, you get it from them
<knome> there might be PPA's
<henrylinux> holstein, thanks, I will
<knome> but you use those at your own risk (like the downloads from the dropbox page...)
<Unit193> !info thunar-dropbox
<ubottu> Package thunar-dropbox does not exist in saucy
<Unit193> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubottu> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 91 kB, installed size 362 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<henrylinux> well, it's the same with spideroak anyway
<Unit193> That's the one that downloads it.
<holstein> i thought that was just the context menu, for nautilus
<Unit193> That too.
<henrylinux> Is there a way to undoe the nautilus connection?
<henrylinux> (did it via apt-get install nautiflus-dropbox)
<henrylinux> had to install nautilus as well but I'd like to try and stick to Thunar
<henrylinux> because all hail Thunar
<holstein> i woudnt have. i would have addressed this by installing the package i referenced above. now, you need to decide if you want to keep nautlus or now
<holstein> not*
<Unit193> holstein: It mearly recommends nautilus, or I wouldn't install it myself.
<holstein> thats what i was thinking...
<henrylinux> damnit, after I unstalled nautilus + nautilus-dropbox, I can't follow the official instruction because I don't have the overlay-scrollbar installed
<henrylinux> the for Unity ...
<Unit193> (I don't have that, use dropbox...)
<holstein> henrylinux: so, what are you stuck at, exactly?
<henrylinux> being unsure what to do... do I need nautilus for the meta package nautilus-dropbox?
<holstein> henrylinux: was it pulled in automatically?
<Unit193> So,  sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends nautilus-dropbox  though it isn't a metapackage.
<henrylinux> trying it out right now
<henrylinux> seems so
<henrylinux> ok I removed nautlius, Dropbox opens Thunar
<henrylinux> bookmark added aaaand everything back to splendid now. :)
<henrylinux> thank you
<nineball> help how to hide the launcher
<holstein> nineball: what launcher? the bottom panel? you can right click and see settings
<nineball> the bottom
<holstein> nineball: feel free and take a screenshot... or try my suggestion.. if you are afraid of breaking something, test in the guest account, or a live CD
<nineball> i auto hide it but sill can see a small line
<holstein> nineball: there is a hidden panel size settings.. i think referring to it as a panel will help you find it
<nineball> how do i take a snap shot then send it so you can see it?
<holstein> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<holstein> nineball: though, i know what you are talking about, and have changed that in gnome and in xfce
<holstein> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5829 for example
<nineball> well got it some what
<xubuntu1500> hi
<xubuntu1500> hello?
<krytarik> !hi | xubuntu1500
<ubottu> xubuntu1500: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu842> hello
<xubuntu842> how can I instal a driver for my canon printer?
<holstein> xubuntu842: depends.. you really might not need to.. have you tried the "add a printer" gui?
<xubuntu842> where do I find this?
<xubuntu842> cuz I'm new to this
<xubuntu842> :D
<holstein> xubuntu842: in the menu.. add a printer
<holstein> xubuntu842: is the printer USB?
<xubuntu842> yess
<holstein> xubuntu842: just plug it in, and try printing
<xubuntu842> doesnt work
<holstein> xubuntu842: ok.. and, it may *never* work..
<holstein> xubuntu842: in the menu, you will see a way to add a printer.. try that
<xubuntu842> alright
<xubuntu842> it's working
<xubuntu842> thnx
<xubuntu842> so simple
<holstein> xubuntu842: sure.. cheers!
<nineball> hi how do i put the time bar back on top?
<GridCube> nineball, time bar?
<GridCube> you mean the clock back into a panel? or the panel itself
<GridCube> ?
<nineball> i install xfce i like to add or put back the top bar with the time ?
<knome> nineball, what's your native language?
<nineball> english
<knome> okay, in that case try to use some punctuation as it helps us understand you better
<nineball> sorry
<nineball> i just installed xfce i not sure what it is call i like to put back the i will call it the time bay with log out time network connection?
<nineball> bay=bar
<holstein> nineball: what i usually suggest is, use the live CD, or the guest account, and play around with removing and adding elements
<holstein> nineball: otherwise, you can read about removing your user config to get xfce back to defaut, or just right click and add what you like back.
<nineball> holstein how do i get xfce to defaut?
<holstein> nineball: one way is to remove the user config settings, then, default ones will respawn
<nineball> holstein how do i that?
<holstein> nineball: for example.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/224006/resetting-xfce-panels-to-default-settings
<holstein> nineball: above is an example ^^
<holstein> for me, i just move things.. i dont remove.. i move them and test, then i can revert if i like
#xubuntu 2014-02-13
<Nacho01> hi i need to install xubuntu i haven't any o.s. installed i downloaded the v. 13.10 and a menu called busy box 1.20.2 opened....can i install xubuntu with this busybox?
<Nacho01> hi i need to install xubuntu i haven't any o.s. installed i downloaded the v. 13.10 and a menu called busy box 1.20.2 opened....can i install xubuntu with this busybox?
<well_laid_lawnch> Nacho01:  no. how did you try and boot the live cd and did you md5 the iso ?
<well_laid_lawnch> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nacho01> my hdisk is formatted I havent any os installed.....i copy th xubuntu image with nero on a dvd
<holstein> Nacho01: no
<holstein> !install | Nacho01
<ubottu> Nacho01: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Nacho01> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<holstein> Nacho01: you have the installer iso downloaded?
<Nacho01> i downloaded only the iso from p2p, the torrent from the xubuntu page
<holstein> Nacho01: so, do you have the installer iso downloaded then? or just the .torrent?
<Nacho01> no, i downloaded the iso, 834 mb and put it on a dvd whit nero
<Nacho01> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<holstein> Nacho01: you dont want to automate..
<Nacho01> ok
<holstein> so, you do have the installer downloaded then? and you have DVD you have made.. what happens when you boot? just an error messgae?
<Nacho01> no, a message of "unable to find a medim containing a live file system" and a "busybox v1.20.2" built-in shell opened
<holstein> Nacho01: sounds like you have either a bad download image.. which, you can confirm with..
<holstein> !md5 | Nacho01
<ubottu> Nacho01: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> or, you have a bad dvd, or bad burn...
<Nacho01> ok i m downloading the 12.04 lts and will try with it tomorrow
<holstein> Nacho01: if you boot the dvd, and hit shift while its loading, right after the bios creen, you may see a screen that offeres an "integrety check"
<fibz_> i've had bad disks pass ther integrity check
<holstein> Nacho01: sure.. as long as you know that that is not the issue.. and likely whatever the problem is wil still be there on that iso as well
<Nacho01> thanks holstein
<Nacho01> i will try this way now, too
<holstein> yeah.. i prefer to check the md5
<sleezio> hello, can someone refresh my memory on the path to see your mounted drives in your local?
<sleezio> google isn't being much help
<fibz_>  /media/username
<Unit193> Are you talking about mounted harddrives or flash drives?  /media/$user/uuid
<sleezio> well, i guess it really isn't mounted, it's a usb drive on my router
<sleezio> i used to know the path when doing big file transfers with gsync
<sleezio> fibz_, aaah, yes, i see my mounted internal drive there...where would i find the local path to my network(router/usb) drive?...or is there a path to it?
<sleezio> i'm wanting to get a list of file names on my usb/router drive in terminal, so i'm guessing i need to be able to see the path locally....?
<fibz_>  /usr/share/gvfs/ if i remember
<sleezio> aah, looks fimiliar, lemme check
<sleezio> nuh, not showing up, but i do recall 'gvfs' being in the path, i'll search
<sleezio> nuh, not seeing it on local so i can browse it..i'm guessing it only shows up if mounted
<fibz_>  for me in Ubuntu Studio it is:  /run/user/fibz/gvfs
<fibz_> yes it bmust be mounted b4 it shows
<sleezio> sweet, i figured out a way to achieve this, thanks for the help
<CraHan> For those interested (you never know :D), my VirtualBox issue is resolved. Apparently the latest guest additions (4.3.6) don't recognize the X version in 14.04 so they fail to install. Totally missed that error message. The fix is to use the pre-release 4.3.7 guest additions available at https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12623
<xubuntu139> Hey all,
<xubuntu139> I went and bought a new build with these parts
<xubuntu139> graphics card : AMD R9 270x, AMD FX8350 Processor and an Asus M5A99FX pro motherboard
<xubuntu139> I installed windows fine
<xubuntu139> then I installed ubuntu and when I select it from the grub boot menu it just goes black
<xubuntu139> I have tried nomodeset and still nothing
<xubuntu139> was thinking xubuntu might offer something new instead of a black screen
<xubuntu139> anyone got any thoughts to what my problem might be?
<fzninuse> Hi! Is there a GUI tool for settings .pac proxy files to the whole environment?
<superprower_> Hi all. Anybody know, which distro has no graphic interface, but has default copy-past-rename-create folder commands?
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu server and mv ?
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<well_laid_lawn> even the mini iso might work for that
<User_> hello
<cfhowlett> User_, greetings
<User_> I have one (big for me) problem...
<User_> I tried to set the xmodmap to the changes permanent, but command xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap not workin (xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc too)
<User_> can someone help me?
<slickymaster-job> User_: please refer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/54157/how-do-i-set-xmodmap-on-login
<User_> thank you very much slickymaster-job I don't see this :/
<starrats> thanks for the link slickymaster-job, I don't have any problems but I like to bkmk links just in case if I have a problem!
<slickymaster-job> starrats: np
<slickymaster-job> I'm assuming that bkmk you mean bookmark, right?
<starrats> yes it does, my short version, lol
<starrats> good morning to you too!
<slickymaster-job> and a good one to you also
<starrats> thank you
<superprower_> Hi, i just installed Guitar Pro 6 from deb file, and now i want to remove it. He is installed in opt folder. Should i just delete the folder? Or is here some light app for this?
<Unit193> superprower_: sudo apt-get purge  whateverpcakagename it used.
<Unit193> CraHan: Please don't use noisy away nicks.
<Unit193> CraHan: Also yeah, hit that vbox issue myself couple days ago.
<Decap> sh
<Unit193> $
<superprower_> Unit193, and how to get him package name? I tried guitarpro, guitar-pro, guitarpro6, but it doesnt work
<Unit193> apt-cache search guitar pro  or use USC or Synaptic to get the name.  If you still have the deb file, dpkg -I file.deb  will say.
<Decap> superprower_, Just a heads up about guitarpro, its badly packaged
<Decap> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149951/how-do-i-install-a-32-bit-proprietary-deb-on-a-64-bit-system-without-causing-dep
<slickymaster-job> superprower_: or you can just run dpkg --get-selections ! grep guitar*
<slickymaster-job> superprower_: correction: dpkg --get-selections | grep guitar*
 * slickymaster-job slaps his keyboard
<holstein> you can use a GUI package manager such as synaptic if you are more comfortable with that superprower_
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep guitar   being lazy way.
<slickymaster-job> lazy is good Unit193 :P
<holstein> lazy = efficient :)
<coolgoat> Hello there! I'm having an issue with installation of the 64-bit version of 13.10 via usb, and was hoping someone on here would be able to help. Computer is a Gigabyte motherboard with an AMD FX processor. The BIOS is set to boot from usb. When I let it boot, I get the Try Without Installing/Install/Install OEM/Check Disk For Errors screen. Whichever option I pick (though I haven't tried OEM), I get the Xubuntu loading screen for a
<holstein> coolgoat: i would just work back through the variables.. does the stick boot on *any* other machine.. can the machine boot *any* usb stick.. does the md5 sum check?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> what did you use to make the stick? if unetbootin, try something else.. of not unetbootin, try it
<holstein> try optical media if its an option
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^^ you can use one of these iso's to install minimal 64bit ubuntu, and add what you want/need, such as xubuntu-desktop
<coolgoat> I checked the MD5, I don't have another usb around to test with unfortunately, I did use unetbootin, and I'll give the minimalcd a shot.
<holstein> coolgoat: dont get caught up and any step here. just keep moving.. keep in mind that the iso's *do* work, and this is something on your end
<holstein> coolgoat: just keep going through the things that you can address and test for
<coolgoat> Also, the actual error it gives is "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" if that's any help
<holstein> sure.. that could be any of the above issues.. bad stick.. bad method of creating stick.. bad iso.. machine doesnt boot USB proprely. .. bad hardware
<holstein> coolgoat: i would start with trying unetbootin if you are not, after checking the md5 sum
<holstein> coolgoat: you could elaborate about how you make the stick.. dd? unet?
<coolgoat> Yeah, I checked the md5 of the iso and used unetbootin to create the usb I'm using
<holstein> i have had issues with unet before.. you can try formatting the stick fresh and try unet again.. or try dd copying.. its quicker to get a result using the mini iso's since they are smaller
<coolgoat> makes sense, I'll give the mini a shot
<coolgoat> I did try dd before and got the same error, but I'm also not 100% sure I formatted it correctly that time
<holstein> sure.. and all your hardware is still in the equation.. same stick, same computer.. etc
<holstein> you can keep trying software solutions all you want, but if thats a bad stick, or the hardware is bad, you wont "fix" the installer.. since its not broken
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15425/unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-error-when-installing suggests similar levels of troubleshooting
<coolgoat> yeah, but unfortunately I don't have another stick around, and the only other computer I have is the one I'm on now
<holstein> tring different usb ports, and bios settings
<coolgoat> yeah, I've already gone through that one unfortunately
<holstein> ideally, you would have *any* other computer laying about.. then you can say "i know this stick works"
<holstein> otherwise, you are troubleshooting the media and the machine at the same time
<coolgoat> yeah, but this isn't really an ideal situation. the computer i'm on now sees the usb and mounts it, but i haven't tried actually booting into it
<holstein> seeing and mounting is not relevant
<coolgoat> yeah, that's what i figured
<holstein> coolgoat: what you are asking the machine to do is *before* all of that
<holstein> coolgoat: at a bios level
<coolgoat> yeah, that's what i thought
<holstein> all you can determine from that is, the stick is probably not broken, and the motherboard/usb hardware is probably not broken
<holstein> coolgoat: you have tried booting a CD/DVD?
<holstein> coolgoat: have you ever booting *anything* other than an internal hard drive on that machine?
<coolgoat> all i've tried is internal hard drive and this usb
<coolgoat> i've got an optical drive but since 13.10 doesn't fit on a cd and i don't have any blank dvds i couldn't try the optical
<coolgoat> i'll try a mini iso on a cd though
<holstein> sounds like a plan
<coolgoat> should i burn it at any particular speed?
<coolgoat> options are 8x and 24x
<holstein> coolgoat: thats up to you.. its all hardware related.. nothing particular to xubuntu in any way
<holstein> what would i do? go with defaults til that fails, then try slower, hopefuly more reliable speeds
<coolgoat> right on
<holstein> you should be able to at least rule out bios setting issues and the usb stick here with a CD and the mini iso
<coolgoat> i've tried the mini iso cd and unfortunately my internet connection is having issues but the installation got up to configuring the network, so it seems like optical would work?
<holstein> coolgoat: if its working, sure
<holstein> coolgoat: could be a bad usb stick, or something to do with the machine booting USB
<coolgoat> it can't configure the network so it can't download the install files but i figure if it's gotten this far it should be fine
<coolgoat> yeah, seems so
<coolgoat> i guess i'll wait until i can get some blank dvds and try that
<holstein> sure.. or, how are you trying to connect to the network? wireless?
<coolgoat> ethernet plugged into the router
<holstein> that should work. i would let the installer complete, then reboot, and install from the command prompt
<coolgoat> well, the thing is, it says it can't configure dhcp
<holstein> coolgoat: dont install anything while installing the system, and dont let 'it" do anything
<holstein> coolgoat: you will make the system connect after its installed
<coolgoat> oh, alright
<coolgoat> so i can skip network autoconfig then?
<holstein> coolgoat: i do
<coolgoat> alright, cool, thanks
<holstein> coolgoat: i just break it up.. im just trying to install. otherwise, im again troubleshooting many things at once
<coolgoat> makes sense
<holstein> i just get an installed system, and go from there
<holstein> ideally, it'll "just work" from the installed system..
<coolgoat> hmm, i'm not sure if it's actually installing. the screen is just purple with a white bar at the bottom
<holstein> coolgoat: id give it some time.. its not the installer you are likely used to seeing
<coolgoat> alright, will do
<xubuntu364> Newbie with 13.10 successfully installed on Lenovo 3000 N200 laptop (i.e., replace Vista).  However, there is no wifi signal (and it is turned on) so I am assuming a missing driver.  Can anyone advise how to find and install driver.  Thanks.
<coolgoat> holstein: is the bar at the bottom a progress bar by any chance? the leftmost part of it is black but doesn't seem to be changing
<holstein> coolgoat: id have to see it.. i dont typically wait on "it" to do things.. but it wont hurt to give it a few minutes
<holstein> !wifi | xubuntu364
<ubottu> xubuntu364: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> xubuntu364: its likely just a broadcom driver issue..
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> i would run "lspci" in a terminal and see if you see "broadcom" there.. then, the page above will help you determine what package broadcom doesnt allow ubuntu/linux to provide you easily
<coolgoat> holstein: turns out that white bar was a command line
<holstein> coolgoat: lol
<coolgoat> any advice? "help" doesn't return anything
<holstein> coolgoat: on installing? just follow the installer.. if its not instaling, restart, and try again
<coolgoat> ah, alright, thanks
<holstein> coolgoat: you can talk down the steps you are seeing if you want
<coolgoat> restart, goes to GNU GRUB version 2.00-19ubuntu2, options are install/command-line install/expert install/command-line expert install/rescue mode
<coolgoat> my instinct would be to go with install but maybe that's not the best option?
<holstein> i do normal defaults until it doesnt meet my needs
<holstein> the simpler setups.
<coolgoat> right on, makes sense
<holstein> i say, if this iso isnt working for you, let it go, and try the lubuntu one.. you can install xfce or xubuntu-desktop from there, and it should be cd sized
<holstein> you can burn up hours/days at this stuff...
<coolgoat> yeah, i think my internet connection might just not be working for some reason
<holstein> could be.. that'll be key to the minimal at some point
<coolgoat> i'll give lubuntu a shot if it'll fit on a cd. if not i might just put it off until i can get a dvd
<coolgoat> unfortunately downloading lubuntu is going to take about an hour so i'm gonna go ahead and hop off of here, but thanks a lot for your help!
<holstein> coolgoat: sure.. goodluck!
<coolgoat> thanks!
<bluenail> Trying to get E17 running under 13.10, but E17 isn't auto populating the app menu. Already tried changing the source in "Applications Settings" to all possible options.
<wrongplace> i have broken packages, how do I fix that?
<genii> !details | wrongplace
<ubottu> wrongplace: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<z3r0-sTr3sS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6928046/
<z3r0-sTr3sS> who can help me?
<bekks> z3r0-sTr3sS: Get a i386 compatible CPU from Intel.
<knome> x64 developers?
<bekks> Or them, yes. :)
<z3r0-sTr3sS> bekks ty!
<mmhun> Does anyone have any ideas for troubleshooting why I can't ssh to a specific server from my xubuntu box even though 1) I can ssh to other servers, 2) I can ssh to that server from other machines on the same network?
<z3r0-sTr3sS> bekks i can download compatible version?
<bekks> z3r0-sTr3sS: I dont know?
<mmhun> nmap says that 22 is filtered, even though it's appears as open on every other box I run the scan from.
<z3r0-sTr3sS> bekks oh, ty..
<genii> As I understand, VICE can't be packaged with the C64 kernal ( that's how they spell it at Commodore, not kernel )
<Raghh>  Hey guys and girls, i have an issue with my new laptop! I installed W7 Ulitmate(well yea, thats an issue itself). Anyhow! When trying to install Ubuntu, the installer cant seem to detect the SSD i want to install on... :( any suggestions?
<holstein> Raghh: here or #lubuntu?
<holstein> Raghh: what, specifically are you installing? is it windows? lubuntu or xubuntu? or ubuntu?
#xubuntu 2014-02-14
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<msk-1103> my xubuntu cannot detect mouse
<cfhowlett> usb?  bluetooth?
<msk-1103> usb
<msk-1103> but its detect my touchpad
<zgsppdale> Hey
<cfhowlett> zgsppdale, ho
<zgsppdale> Is this chat active?
<cfhowlett> zgsppdale, ?  comparative query without a reference point ...
<zgsppdale> As in, do people talk in it often.
<cfhowlett> ... "often" ...
<cfhowlett> the most active channel is #ubuntu
<zgsppdale> Okay
<zgsppdale> Thanks. :3
<bazhang> it's a support , no chat channel
<cfhowlett> ^^^ true
<fibz_> if you want chat, check out #ubuntu-offtopic or #xubuntu-offtopic
<zgsppdale> Okay
<zgsppdale> Okay I just joined xubuntu-offtopic, kubuntu-offtopic, lubuntu-offtopic, ubuntu-offtopic, ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu
<zgsppdale> X3
<weini> hy :)
<weini> having some troubles with btrfs and the snapshots
<weini> whenever i create an snapshot with "btrfs snapshot create /media/btrfs/sv1"
<weini> * btrfs subvolume create
<weini> and then want to snapshot it with "btrfs subvolume snapshot /media/btrfs/sv1 /media/raid1/snapshot/sv1" i get the following output
<weini> Create a snapshot of '/media/btrfs/sv1' in '/media/raid1/snapshot/sv1'
<weini> ERROR: cannot snapshot '/media/btrfs/sv1'
<weini> why? :)
<xubuntu373> hi there!
<slickymaster-job> !hi ! xubuntu373
<ubottu> slickymaster-job: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slickymaster-job> hi! ! xubuntu373
<slickymaster-job> hi! | xubuntu373
<slickymaster-job> hmmm
<slickymaster-job> !hi | xubuntu373
<ubottu> xubuntu373: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jdwwatts> anyone know why anything about the voyager desk top from the ubuntu cd on linux mag
<Munto_> Hi
<GridCube> !hi | Munto_
<ubottu> Munto_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Munto_> since the upgrade to Xubuntu 13.10, the applet of the update manager doesn't appear anymore in the systray
<Munto_> is it possible to activate it again ?
<Munto_> now I have only the update manage that opens a window when it detects an update
<Munto_> it's pretty intrusive :/
<GridCube> Munto_, yes, this is a very well known bug
<GridCube> Munto_,  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/1238997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238997 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Low,Triaged]
<brainwash_> no, it's bug 1246364
<ubottu> bug 1246364 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier does not show a tray icon in xubuntu 13.10" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246364
<GridCube> oh, so is not related to gtk3?
<GridCube> my bad
<Munto_> ah damn :/
<Munto_> thank you for your light
<xubuntu469> I have IBM T42 and Xubuntu and I'm root user. Tried to add me to sound group with "adduser me audio" and got answer "Denied only root user can add users to groups". Any help? I can't get any sound out and have really no knowledge of using Linux
<holstein> xubuntu469: you shouldnt have a root user.. you should be able to sudo
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> xubuntu469: how about "sudo adduser you audio"
<Sysi> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu469> "sudo adduser you audio" helped, I'm now with the sound group. still no sound from youtube
<holstein> xubuntu469: sure.. its likely nothing to do with your audio
<holstein> xubuntu469: test your audio with a known good audio file. youtube can be not working due to flash support
<holstein> xubuntu469: if your audio works, and its just flash audio, you can consider a few options.. http://www.youtube.com/html5
<holstein> i use the chrome browser. the propreitary chrome browser, not chromium, whish ships with the most current version of flash available for linux
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ im not suggesting chrome is "better" or that you should use it.. but, you can try it for troubleshooting purposes, and see that the issue is *actuallY* flash related
<xubuntu469> I may install Chrome as Chromium and Mozilla don't work. the flash video is running but no sound
<holstein> xubuntu469: sure.. and this is a flash support issue.. not a linux issue, specifically
<xubuntu469> Chrome running the issue still remains. Do I have to buy a new windows laptop? thank you Hollstein for trying to help
<holstein> xubuntu469: test audio outide the broswer, please
<Sysi> t42 is so old it just be just matter of unmuting everything
<holstein> xubuntu469: does audio work outsie the browser?
<holstein> outside*
<xubuntu469> sorry, I hadn't any audio files. now downloaded a mp3 file and runs in gmusicbrowser with sound full on but still nothing comes out. I don't have any external device, just the speakers in the laptop. I hadn't any problem with Win XP in this laptop
<holstein> xubuntu469: sure.. xp support is quite irrelevant.. someone took that machine and set it up so that xp would work.. you are agreeing to do that work with linux, and we are volunteering to help you
<holstein> xubuntu469: do you have the chromium browser installed?
<xubuntu469> hug you
<xubuntu469> yes I have the chromium
<holstein> xubuntu469: let me get you a "known good" audio file
<xubuntu469> how? you send me a link
<holstein> xubuntu469: please be patient, and i will link one here ASAP
<xubuntu400> hi all
<xubuntu400> i have tried to install on pc whit 500 mb of ram lubuntu but it it come to block in a black screen
<holstein> !nomodeset | xubuntu400
<ubottu> xubuntu400: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> also, #lubuntu
<xubuntu400> now i have tried to use my old cd whit xubuntu 10.10, but i don't know if i have do a good think
<xubuntu400> the cd whit xubuntu don't stop in black screen
<holstein> xubuntu400: 10.10 is EOL
<xubuntu400> eol??
<holstein> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu400> i undestand i have do that because lubuntu don't work
<xubuntu400> in a second moment i try to install lubuntu for see if it work
<holstein> xubuntu469: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Median_test.ogg try the audio here, and report.. download it locally if it doesnt work in chromium
<xubuntu469> I'll try
<xubuntu400> i don't speck english so goos sorry for my english
<xubuntu400> xubuntu how many ram memory need?
<holstein> xubuntu400: can i direct you to a channel in your native language?
<holstein> xubuntu400: you are having, what i see as a graphics support option
<xubuntu400> ummm
<xubuntu400> this is freenode?
<holstein> xubuntu400: correct.. this is the freenode server.. there are language specific ubuntu channels here
<holstein> !sp
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> for example
<xubuntu400> :D
<xubuntu400> italy no problem holstein i have find the italian room
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu469> holstein: it doesn't work, not with Chrome, Chromium or locally with parole media player. I think we better stop trying, you've been most helpfull
<notwist> Hey guys, just throwing a question out there. I'm using 14.04 but I'm not sure if it's relevant. When I run Dungeon Keeper (dosbox) in Wine, it looks like its put in my top left corner of the screen and everything is "zoomed in". When I quit the program, I can see my desktop but everything is still zoomed in, and the only way to reset it is to log out and back in. Why is this happening and is there any way I can reset the zoom without logging out?
<genii> notwist: Try ctrl-alt-<numpad + or - keys >   ...should cycle through all available resolutions
<sohail-ahmed> I am trying to install ubuntu server through a live usb but getting an error "Failed to copy file from Cd-rom". Through internet search It came to my knowledege that I need to change some file extensions from *.ude to *.udeb located in ../pool/l/linux but all I can found is .deb file, when extracted I couldn't find .deb files. Can any body help in finding those files
<Soelen> hello everyone, I would like to open a file with a wine app when I doubleclick on it on thundar
<Soelen> unfortunately I can't do this when I right click on the file, go to properties and choose a wineapp, it simply doesn't accept it
<Soelen> so I was wondering if I just can do this by editing a file
<Unit193> Is it marked executable?
<Soelen> Unit193: not's not an executable file, I just want to open simple textfiles with a wineapp
<Soelen> and yeah the program which I want to open those files is marked as executable
<Unit193> Ahh.
<zgsppdale> How do I use dd to zero the / directory?
<zgsppdale> X3
#xubuntu 2014-02-15
<koell> someone here?
<knome> !someone | koell
<ubottu> koell: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<koell> knome: im currently on lubuntu and tried xubuntu now in virtualbox. i really like the look and feel the design team of xubuntu create. it looks much better than the default xfce. i would like to install xfce on my lubuntu machine but with the style of xubuntu. is it possible to do that and how?
<knome> koell, you can install the package xubuntu-desktop to get the "full" xubuntu desktop set of packages
<knome> koell, note that this will most probably install additional software as well
<koell> knome: but i can unwanted software uninstall right? so i get the same xubuntu experience with this package? the same desktop, icons, style <3 ?
<koell> man why does xubuntu look so good <3 <3 <3
<xubuntu467> hi all, does anyone know how to automate handbrake-gtk from thunar?
<xubuntu741> Greetings community How I can change the language of all the system to Spanish?. what are the commands on terminal?
<nanotube> ok so... is it possible to force the update manager to just stick itself into the notification area, rather than popping up? after installing some updates that require a restart, it keeps periodically popping up and saying 'zomg restart', and it did that while i was typing, and whamo, accidental restart. this is undesirable.
<Unit193> nanotube: gconf seems to have a /apps/update-notifier/hide_reboot_notification var.
<nanotube> Unit193: isn't gconf gnome?
<Unit193> You can use `gconftool` to set them still.
<nanotube> $ gconftool-2 --get /apps/update-notifier/hide_reboot_notification
<nanotube> No value set for `/apps/update-notifier/hide_reboot_notification'
<nanotube> hmm....
<xubuntu772> hi
<nanotube> howdy
<xubuntu772> how y'all doing?
<Unit193> nanotube: I mearly disabled it myself, kept the daemon running for the motd notifications only.
<nanotube> mm maybe i'll give it a whirl. or maybe just switch to 'activate focus stealing prevention', though that's been too zealous and doesn't bring up even something i deliberately start.
<nanotube> fwiw, i'd really like the old "icon in panel" approach. why did the have to go and ruin a perfectly good update notification...
<Unit193> It's a new "feature", but before release wouldn't even let you close it.
<nanotube> so... can xubuntu tweak stuff to its own design? or are we mostly stuck with whatever ubuntu pushes?
<holstein> nanotube: its not so much 'stuck'.. the packages need to be in the repos
<nanotube> holstein: well i meant, either tweak the config, or have a patched package with desired mods?
<nanotube> maybe in a special xubuntu-specific repo?
<holstein> theres not a xubuntu specific repo
<holstein> just the main ones for ubuntu.. but, the configs get set as needed
<nanotube> hm so it would theoretically be possible to tweak the default gconf/dconf settings to make update-notifier less insane?
<nanotube> and while we are at it, maybe document said settings somewhere.
<holstein> its all open, so literally anything should be possible
<nanotube> well, anything other than actually modifying the package, it seems. :)
<holstein> id be ok if it werent there at all. i dont mind manually updating.. you can see where preferences are challenging to deal with
<nanotube> holstein: sure, but it is easy to do what you want - the gui allows unchecking the check for updates box.
<nanotube> it is not easy to do what i want, which is to have less obtrusive notifications. :)
<Unit193> nanotube: It used to tweak the settings, the settings have been removed.
<Unit193> it=xubuntu-default-settings
<lalopalo> any good guides on getting catalyst driver properly installed on xubuntu
<holstein> !ati | lalopalo
<ubottu> lalopalo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lalopalo> ubottu: TY
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xubuntu009> hola
<nikolam> I were just going crazy about find using too much cpu and disk
<nikolam> and i don't remember telling him to index my disks
<simpleuser> Hi there. My left speaker is dead. Is there a way to tell Xubuntu to put all sounds in the right one ? Like switching to mono instead of stereo ?
<fibz_> yes
<simpleuser> fibz_, ?
<fibz_> oh oops. i can because this is Ubuntu Studio
<Sysi> pulseaudio settings don't have mono in output options? I can't check right now
<fibz_> i'd install qjackctl  click start, then connect then patchbay then repatch both left and right into the working speaker for now
<simpleuser> Sysi, don't find any
<simpleuser> fibz_, wow, the hard way ^^
<simpleuser> It seems i found a way :  amixer sset Master 100%,0%
<fibz_> that will get you going untill you find a better answer.
<fibz_> there you go
<simpleuser> but i'm not sure, i have to find a mp3 that clearly indicates me if i get both sides in my right speaker
<fibz_> audacious's visualizer
<fibz_> it has a mode that shows left and right separately
<simpleuser> great, i test that
<Sysi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTvJoYnpeRQ works on html5
<simpleuser> Thanks Sysi
<simpleuser> doesn't work
<simpleuser> :(
<simpleuser> i mean the video works ^^
<simpleuser> but i don't have mono
<AussieDownUnder> Oi nikolam
<AussieDownUnder> so erm, lack of hotkey/shortcut keys in xubuntu
<AussieDownUnder> How does one acquire some?
<GridCube> >settings >keyboard >shortcuts
<GridCube> also there are lots and lots of the already
<AussieDownUnder> Need hotkey for terminal, system monitor, bringing up & navigating through the menu with a keyboard
<GridCube> meta-t
<elfy> menu is alt+f1 and arrow keys work afaik
<GridCube> AussieDownUnder, there are many shortcuts already, "alt gr"-f1 will call the menu, ctrl-esc the desktop menu, meta-t will call the terminal
<GridCube> alt-f2 will call the appfinder
<AussieDownUnder> What's the meta key lol?
<GridCube> meta is the windows key
<AussieDownUnder> Oh, I know it as the Super key, I did look up the other names of it but forgot
<elfy> AussieDownUnder: some of the default shortcuts 'call' it Super
<AussieDownUnder> Those don't seem to work
<AussieDownUnder> I am using the desktop-ubuntu thing for ubuntu
<AussieDownUnder> Looks exactly like xubuntu & seems same functionality so far
<GridCube> meta-t for terminal, meta-e for text editor... meta-w for "exo-open --launch WebBrowser" XD
<GridCube> AussieDownUnder, then you are not using xubuntu
<AussieDownUnder> Well those last hotkey worked
<GridCube> ctrl-esc should open the menu in any desktop ever
<GridCube> well, maybe not "ever"
<AussieDownUnder> Brings up what would come up  when you right click the desktop
<GridCube> yes, and the last entry is the appmenu
<koell> how to get rid of the shortening behaviour with the dots ... ?
<AussieDownUnder> All of the extra thinking & responsibility of involved in using xubuntu is somehow making me smarter.
<AussieDownUnder> except I can't type
<starrats> I've installed irssi on terminal, so how do I get to work?
<starrats> currently using weechat
<Sysi> run it, connect to networks, join to channels
<Sysi> /connect chat.freenode.net ; /j #xubuntu
<Arpad2> I have some re-occurring problems with the panel menu button freezing and not reacting on mouse click
<SirLagz> anyone had any issues unable to login to xfce ? I can login to OpenBox but not XFCE
<SirLagz> xfce just dumps me back to the greeter
<flux242> does anybody tried trusty tahr based xubuntu distro?
<elfy> flux242: yes
<flux242> are you on it now?
<xubuntu488> hello everybody
<xubuntu488> =)
<elfy> flux242: yes I am - but if you've got questions about it that are 'support' then either #xubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1 please
<flux242> elfy: no, can you peform a simple test for me?
<elfy> flux242: perhaps
<flux242> elfy: I just want to know if the case insensitive search for non english file names works in the catfish 1.0
<elfy> flux242: I've not got any non-english filenames that I know of
<SirLagz> DEBUG: Seat: Stopping display server, no sessions require it
<SirLagz> oops
<SirLagz> Anyone know why i would be getting that sort of message when I try to login to XFCE ?
<flux242> elfy: do you speak english only?
<elfy> I'm afraid so
<flux242> elfy: well can you create files with the following file names (semicolon separated) then (just copy/paste): Тест;тест
<flux242> elfy: and then searh for: тест
<elfy> flux242: appeared to work here
<flux242> elfy: so has it found 2 files?
<elfy> no it found one
<flux242> elfy: then it doesn't work
<flux242> elfy: ok, thanks, I'll file a bug on the launchpad then
<elfy> ok
<flux242> elfy: If you create 2 files: test;Test and search for test it finds 2 files
<elfy> yep - I can confirm bug when you report it
<flux242> elfy: I've created the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/catfish-search/+bug/1280607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280607 in Catfish "Case insensitive search for non english file names doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<flux242> elfy: please specify catfish version you use
<elfy> flux242: all done
<flux242> elfy: thanks
<wrongplace> what is a size mismatch? how do I fix it?
<wrongplace> W: Failed to fetch http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/desktop/xUbuntu_13.10/./amd64/libowncloudsync0_1.5.1_amd64.deb
<wrongplace>   Size mismatch
<wrongplace> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/desktop/xUbuntu_13.10/  Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.opensuse.org_repositories_isv:_ownCloud:_desktop_xUbuntu%5f13.10_Packages)
<wrongplace> how do I fix that?
<sohail-ahmed> I need to edit my sources.list file since I am not being able to install any thing and the default or the one text editor installed is vi. but I dont know how to use it. Is there a command to change the sources.list
<sohail-ahmed> and I am on the command line only
<holstein> you should have nano as well
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: ^
<holstein> i mean, if you only have the command line, and you want to edif a file, you'll need to learn a command line text editor, or use a live CD
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: So which ubuntu are you on then?
<holstein> edit*
<sohail-ahmed> its ubuntu server 12.0..
<sohail-ahmed> yea I guess that might be the only chance, I was hoping to install some graphical interface but this bad source list problem caught
<sohail-ahmed> me
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you can run "sudo apt-get update" and paste errors
<holstein> !paste | sohail-ahmed
<ubottu> sohail-ahmed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sohail-ahmed> holstein, I think that would be possible for me to paste the entire error list, since as you might have guessed I am typing through another system.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: pastebinit near the end of what i linked should help
<sohail-ahmed> sorry?
<sohail-ahmed> I am on the different system
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: pastebin it allows you to boot directly from the command line only system
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i understand that.. but, a volunteer here will need to see the specific error messages
<sohail-ahmed> yea I agree, but how can I make happen that?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: one way is the suggesting i am making above with pastebin it. you can explore that method and report if you are having issues.. or, use a live cd and edit the fie you are trying to edit in a gui editor from the live environment
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: if the promblem is "i want to edit my sources file in a GUI" use a live CD
<sohail-ahmed> let me try here, you might get some idea. I have already typed 'sudo apt-get update' couple of times since my fresh install an hour ago. So now the "sudo apt-get update " gives: reading package ... Done,  Reading package list .. done , E: unable to locate package update
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: and those errors can be because of many things.. not only a bad sources file
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: could be you dont have a lock on var
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i need more information.. and im not convinced you need to edit your sources file.. and i dont know what you mean by "fresh install"
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: is this xubuntu 12.04? ubuntu server 12.04?
<sohail-ahmed> ubunut server 12.04
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: and you just fresh installed it? and you are trying to add xfce?
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: if its a fresh install, nothing is wrong with the source file.. if you didnt break it, its not broken
<sohail-ahmed> but nothing is being installed
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: please share more information about the error from "sudo apt-get update"
<sohail-ahmed> for example sudo apt-get install gedit
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: sure.. but that doesnt mean the source file is bad
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: what is the error from "sudo apt-get update" ?
<sohail-ahmed> not the source file. I mean the default repository selection is bad
<sohail-ahmed> I need to change the the repository
<sohail-ahmed> its pk.ubunut/archive ....
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: its not. nothing you are telling me indicates that is the issue. if its a default fresh install and you didnt break that, it should be fine
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i will need to see the exact error.. you are welcome to try #ubuntu-server since that is the operatin system you  are using
<sohail-ahmed> do you know how to change the repository through command line
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: yes
<sohail-ahmed> don't you think that may solve the problem?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: but thats not the issue.. *and* you can change those from a live CD using gedit
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: no, i dont.. you havent shared an error with me that makes me think that is the issue. and its a fresh install
<holstein> otherwise, a fresh install doesnt have much data in it to protect or backup, and it takes me about 6 minutes to install ubuntu server, so, consider a fresh install
<sohail-ahmed> actually I dont know at this point how to share the error or out put from another command line system.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: ok.. do you want to use gedit to edit your source file?
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you can load *any* ubuntu or linux live CD on the system, and load up gedit and edit the file
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: this will give you gedit in a gui on that hardware running live where you can edit the sources file.. which i do not think is the issue
<sohail-ahmed> so there is no work around?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: ?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: ^^ above is a work around.. using vim or nano is a work around
<sohail-ahmed> meaning how can I give you my out from the other system?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i would use pastebinit
<sohail-ahmed> would you please ellobrate
<sohail-ahmed> I have two pcs
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: are you seeing 404 errors?
<sohail-ahmed> no.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: then, the sources doesnt seem to be the issue
<holstein> what is that error? E: cant do what?
<sohail-ahmed> W: unable to connect to pk.archive.ubuntu.com:http...
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: load up a live CD and edit the sources as you please
<holstein> or, use nano in the command line
<sohail-ahmed> so when I would be in /etc/apt/sources.list, should I replace pk.archive... with usa.archive...
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: looks just like this from your current system http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise_Repositories#Edit_the_repository_sources_list
<holstein> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ is a nice source generator
<sohail-ahmed> which is more technical to use nano or vi?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: ?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: use whichever you can use.. or use gedit from a live CD
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: the instructions i linked suggested nano, as did i
<holstein> nano is already installed.. and the insructions for how to use it are easy to find and printed in the screen
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/reu/nano.html for example
<holstein> though, i would just get the sources i want, and copy to a USB stick and mount it and backup the curent one, and mv the new one im place
<holstein> this could also be easily done using a live cd if one didnt want to be using the terminal
<sohail-ahmed> I have made all the changes I wanted. To be exact, I have changed all "pk.archive.ubuntu.com...." to "archive.ububtu.com....". I think I am right????
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i would refer to the source generator i linked to make sure that the sources i want are the ones i have
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you should have the current one backed up and know easily how to revert, so trying it wont hurt anything
<sohail-ahmed> But I used my sources.list from the xubuntu installation//
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i dont know what those are, friend.. but, its your responsibility to make sure you have the proper sources file.. if you have a default xubuntu 12.04 installation, the sources should be fine
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you wouldnt, for example want xubuntu 13.10 sources in server 12.04
<sohail-ahmed> yea thanks, Its a working xubuntu system through which I am writing to you. I guess that would be a good bet.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: dont "guess".. if its xubuntu 13.10, and you are using those sources in 12.04, thats *bad*
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: is that the case?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: be *certain*.. ask.. look.. elaborate
<sohail-ahmed> yes, but I have only changed the initial phrases, as "pk.archive.ubuntu....."    to       "archive.ubuntu...."
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: friend, use the source generator i gave to generate the sources..
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: if you want to try what you have done, try it.. know how to revert
<sohail-ahmed> ok mate. In the source generator link there is no ubuntu server should I use Precise 12.04 LTS
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: if that is what you are using.. 12.04.. then yes
<sohail-ahmed> its working....
<sohail-ahmed> Thankyou God bless you!!!
<sohail-ahmed> I have another little question, if you don't mind
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: just ask.. a volunteer will chime in if they can help
<sohail-ahmed> I have actually installed ubuntu server on my old pentium 4 pc that was just collecting dust. My plan was to use it as a file server. For that I have to install ssh-server on my ubunutu server, correct?? but the problem I am not sure is that ssh may not be able to connect to the server from my office which is behind NAT. What can I do to over come that?
<sohail-ahmed> Do I need to buy a domain????
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: a domain name? you dont need a domain name for what you are trying to do
<holstein> ssh is one way to share files.. there are many others
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you want to put your machine at home? the file server?
<sohail-ahmed> yes
<holstein> nad what "office is behind nat"? where you work?
<holstein> and*
<sohail-ahmed> yes my office network
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: network? or another phyiscal place? not under your control
<sohail-ahmed> sorry??
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: what office netowrk?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: like, another physical location?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: or, just your office network at home?
<sohail-ahmed> meaning in my office I don't connect to internet direectly but through a organizational server, meaning I am behind a router over which I have no control.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: "in your office" like, in your house? or another physical location?
<sohail-ahmed> another physical location, the place where I work, my file server/ubunut server would be in my home.
<holstein> ok.. so, you have no control over the office.. period
<holstein> either you can connect to what you make, or not.. there are tricks for that.. running the servers on common ports they likely wouldnt block
<sohail-ahmed> :( I have control over my office but not on the router I am using there.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: i suggest a service. something like dropbox, if the office doesnt block it
<holstein> otherwise, you set up ssh locally, and test.. then you'll get the IP for your home, you can get that from http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<sohail-ahmed> I have a static ip.
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you will connect locally to the ip of the box at 192.168.0.22 or whatever.. something like that
<holstein> then, the static ip that you reference above that you will determine as i indicated will be what you access from the outside
<holstein> you will be able to, on your home router, forward the ssh port to the machine.. 22 is the default.. so, you would forward port 22 to 192.168.0.22 for example
<holstein> you may want a static IP on your lan for that machine.. you may use any domain name to point to the ip of your home.. http://dyn.com/dns/ is what i use.. a free account
<sohail-ahmed> so my ubuntu server sets a fixed local ip, the ifconfig gives, 192.168.1.5
<holstein> there are many security implications in what you are trying to do that should be accounted for
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: it doesnt 'get' one.. you'll give it one if you want it to have one
<holstein> i dont know anything about your lan.. typically, next time you reboot, or the power goes off, that server can get *any* other 192.168.1.whatever IP from the router
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: you configure it to use *.5 all the time.. or something outside the DHCP range.. like 192.168.1.222 or whatever
<sohail-ahmed> Isn't it the case that the server while configuring the network gives itself a static local ip?
<sohail-ahmed> that wont chaange after a reboot
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: no
<sohail-ahmed> how can I give it a static ip.
<sohail-ahmed> ?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: not typically.. thats up to you and how you set up your router
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: as i suggested, you can give it a static ip oustide the DHCP range
<sohail-ahmed> whats the command to set the static ip on my ubuntu server?
<holstein> sohail-ahmed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180925/how-to-setup-static-ip-in-ubuntu-server-12-04 is what i reference
<holstein> or, i use the router to "reserve"
<holstein> and trust no labels
<holstein> sorry.. ignore the labels comment.. for another channel
<sohail-ahmed> thanks for link
<nanotube> oh and speaking of package management - am i the only one who's sad that synaptic isn't in the default install?
<elfy> I'm not sad - easy enough to install it
<Random832> Why does the Display Settings window come up whenever i plug in my AC adapter
<Random832> or, not always, but sometimes, randomly, it's weird
<Belial`> i installed the gnome-shell package in xubuntu 13.10 but when i go to log out/in i don't have an option to pick gnome-shell.
<Belial`> just xubuntu session and xfce
<Belial`> what am i missing?
<krytarik> Belial`: Install the package "gnome-session" too.
<Belial`> krytarik, thanks
<YuhanS> My laptop is having trouble logging on automatically to wireless. Keep getting authentication box
<YuhanS> This just started happening about a week ago. Before that all was fine.
<YuhanS> Someone suggested that this  could be a glitch in the gnome keyring.
<krytarik> YuhanS: Are you now autologging in too, and before you weren't?
<YuhanS> I don't know...I'm completely new to this! I just logged in and asked my question.
<krytarik> YuhanS: I mean to your desktop.
<YuhanS> I am logged on to my laptop. If I open and shut the lid with the system on it logs in.
<xubuntu155> Hello, just trying out this webclient while xubuntu is installing!  Nice feature!
<krytarik> !hi | xubuntu155
<ubottu> xubuntu155: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<krytarik> :)
<xubuntu155> does the install option to 'skip' while the installation is going on still ensure that the installtion will complete and leave the user with a usable system?
<xubuntu155> or should it be used with caution?
<arctichenry> Ello all, anyone know of any good ways to get xubuntu to like a mac?
<xubuntu155> hello krytarik , thanks for the welcome
<krytarik> xubuntu155: Well, since it offers that, it should be fine, though those things will be left non-configured, and may have to be configured later.
<krytarik> !mac | arctichenry
<ubottu> arctichenry: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<arctichenry> Would the install be any diffrent for xubuntu then ubuntu? Any aditional things to consider/do?
<krytarik> arctichenry: Oh, you mean Xubuntu vs. Ubuntu - no, not really. :)
<arceye> slower than a slow thing compaired to windows, that's all i can say,  but it is free :)
<nanotube> elfy: well sure, and i do, but still. :P
<Unit193> nanotube: And how to purge software-center and app-install-data* right?
<uszasty> Hi. I have problem with my graphics, GeForce 7600GT, from gigabyte. Have installed latest stable properiaty drivers (304.something, installed by ubuntuxtreme script)
<uszasty> And after some playing time screen is starting lag
<uszasty> Whole screen, and game fps counter don't show any loss or something
<uszasty> I'm used mint for some time, and this not occured there
<nanotube> Unit193: well i just leave them be, disk space is cheap, but ... yea. :)
<uszasty> Anyone? Something? It's making me sad, because mint is something overloaded, and there drivers won't work :|
<arceye> uszasty, without sounding all negative and of no help what so ever.   welcome to linux, in maybe 10 years it will catch up ( when enough users move to it for hardware developers to think about support , like that will ever happen ) )
<uszasty> Yeah, but i know it's work on ubuntu... well, clone, because I don't have other word to name it, and won't work on ubuntu itself?
<knome> arceye, there are other channels to discuss that. please don't do it here.
<Unit193> I have 304.88-0ubuntu8 on saucy, I don't see that issue so can't really help.
<arceye> uszasty, I have a similar problem, in the last 3 days I have installed and removed 6 different disto's , the only one which gives me hope of working is xubuntu , even that is slower than a PIII 450 running winXP
<Unit193> arceye: Go into Window Manager Tweaks and turn off the compositor, should give it some help.
<uszasty> Okay, still not perfect, but it's better than nothing :) Thanks :)
<arceye> Unit193, I Don't see it
<arceye> Unit193, where exactly should I see these tweaks ? in windows manager I see style, keyboard, focus, advanced .
<Unit193> arceye: Not Window Manager, Window Manager Tweaks, then the Compositor tab.
<arceye> Unit193, and whee exactly do i find that ?
<Unit193> Settings Manager
<Unit193> (or launch xfwm4-tweaks-settings)
<arceye> Unit193, found it , now I need to uncheck enable display compositing right ?
<uszasty> Yes
<Unit193> Yes.
<arceye> Unit193, dont that and what should work differently now ?
<arceye> *done even
<Unit193> Graphics are likely faster, you disabled the compositor.
<uszasty> What it actually does?
<uszasty> That compositor thing?
<arceye> Unit193, I was hoping the refresh rate of any open window would improve , or is that something else ?
<Unit193> Transparency, some "pretty" stuff basically.
<uszasty> Ahh, ok, don't need it anyway...
<Unit193> uszasty: You'll likely notice the most on that bottom panel.
<arceye> Unit193, here is the problems I have, this is whay I have so much negativity ,  opening apps takes forever, refresh rate of windows is visibly very slow , I listen to music streamed from windows media center a lot and when opening any app the music stops until app is loaded
<Unit193> arceye: This is actually hardware, not a VM right?  Also, computer specs?
<arceye> it is hardware yes,  I am trying to move away from winXP and it's EOL soon, but the performance in the same hardware is falling terribly short
<arceye> hardware spec is AMD64 3200+   2GB Ram aith ati 3650 gfx < i know there are some gfx drivers problems and no support but that can't be the answer as I ran ubuntu 10.04 some years ago on the same hardware and it was great
<holstein> arceye: you have tried the proprietary driver in lubuntu/xubuntu ?
<holstein> arceye: seems like you were here already, and i suggested stock lubuntu and trying the proprietary ati driver for your hardware.. have you?
<Slayers> hey all
<Slayers> Need some help here, setting my mining rig up
<Slayers> anyone got some spare time?
<holstein> Slayers: i think the support avenue for whatever mining software you are tyring to use might be "better". though, if you are having specific issues, state them, and a volunteer may be able to assist
<arceye> holstein, I was and I tried lubuntu which didn't work, I don't know how to install the proprietary drivers, I am afraid everything which kind of works will die , as it has in the passed
<Slayers> I just installed the latest drivers and then rebooted, and had 4 choices to choose from, Ubuntu, memory test, memory test(and alot of text) and something else
<holstein> arceye: you need to get to a point where "fear" is not an issue. have your data backed up, and do an install, and test the driver that is likely to make your hardware work best
<Slayers> i tried Ubuntu and it was some kernel issues not syncing and VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block or somethin
<bekks> Slayers: Did you compile your kernel yourself?
<holstein> Slayers: just get us the *exact* error message.. and let us know hwat hardware and drivers yuou tried
<arceye> holstein, it's not data loss I am afraid of its the hours of time it takes, is there a point and click install of proprietary drivers or do I have to do command line crap ?  ( not meaning to be offensive here )
<holstein> arceye: if you want to try the proper drivers, you will need to try and install the drivers
<bekks> arceye: there is no point and click installing game. :)
<holstein> arceye: there are many ways.. GUI package managers
<holstein> arceye: what i usually do is fire up synaptic and search for the package/s i need/want, and try them based on.
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^
<holstein> arceye: this is the "best" next course of action.. the proprietary driver can address the issues yo ustate having
<Slayers> Im at the same screen again with these options: Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, Memoy test(memtest86+)and Memory test(memtest86+, serial console 115200) which one shall i take to start it properly?
<holstein> Slayers: what driver did you install?
<arceye> holstein, gui package managers I can handle, they are point and click ,   I have seen that site I think followed it to the letter and ended up fomatting the hard drive 15 minutes later :(
<Slayers> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<holstein> Slayers: you may need to start by removing whatever you have done, and starting over
<Slayers> Those
<holstein> Slayers: i would use the ones in the repos.. try removing those and using the ones in the repo
<Slayers> repo?
<holstein> Slayers: the default version included in ubuntu. in the defaul repos=repositories
<holstein> !ati | Slayers
<ubottu> Slayers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> thats actually good for your issue as well
<Slayers> ill check that out
<Slayers> i got a guy helping me
<Slayers> but he went brb
<Slayers> but okay
<Slayers> ill check that out
<Slayers> btw that is ubuntu
<Slayers> is xubuntu and ubuntu same thing?
<Slayers> (almost same thing)?
<holstein> Slayers: no.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> Slayers: you take ubuntu, and you can make it xubuntu.. it uses the same sources
<holstein> the drivers available in the repos for both.. and are the same drivers
<Slayers> ok
<Slayers> will it help anything for you if i tell my graphick cards?
<holstein> Slayers: i have asked that information, but the link should help you determine..
<arceye> holstein, is there a list of all the packages I need to install so I can use package manager , If I blindly follow the command line instructions my OS will be broken in no time
<holstein> Slayers: one option is, amd has not offered a drvier for you that will support the funcionality you seek in linux
<Slayers> oh
<Slayers> should i try something else, like BAMT?
<holstein> Slayers: you should keep in mind that the vendor hasnt promised you linux support, is my only point
<Slayers> ok
<holstein> Slayers: you should try the supported driver in the repo that you and arceye are having a hard time installing
<holstein> what i do is search for a specific guide.. i'll run "lspci" in the terminal, and take the line there that describes the hardware, and search "that line ubuntu".. not "xubuntu", or "lubuntu"..
<holstein> i want to see how someone with that specific hardware deals with it.. basically, you install the module, and reboot...
<arceye> holstein, I will do that without a problem, help me add the line I need to the repo for none free and tell me what I need to get, or can I search the repo using "ati 3650 supported drivers"
<holstein> arceye: i dont search "the repo".. i search the internet
<holstein> arceye: the repo has a few different ati drivers there.. but not many
<holstein> arceye: for example, this is someone with your exact hardware http://askubuntu.com/questions/77661/how-do-i-install-ati-radeon-hd-3650-driver-on-my-pc
<holstein> there is also the vesa driver to test with.. which, on hardware of that vintage, i would be ok using..
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> it would be easy enough, arceye , to put an xorg.conf in place to test with, and see that the driver *is* the issue.. right now, i think you are assuming linux is slow on that hardware
<holstein> it might be nice to just take the graphics driver support out of the equation, so you can see if you are interested in running linux or not
<holstein> if you had well supported intel hardware, or if the manufacturer allowed ubuntu/linux to provide support for that hardware, you would basically just install the OS, and all the drivers would be there, in the kernel
<arceye> holstein, That post was in 2011 things are very different now, I feel like I will be blindly following an out of date tutorial so leading to bigger problems, can you understand my worry here ?
<holstein> arceye: not really
<holstein> arceye: there is not worry.. just unsupported hardware that you will have to take on the responsiblity of providing the support
<holstein> arceye: try the vesa driver, since that is "easy" and see if you want to bother with it
<holstein> i realize its frustrating,a nd ideally, AMD would recognize your frustrations, and let the driver be provided.. but, that is likely not to happen anytime soon
<arceye> in answer to your previous question of the intel hardware and everything just working then of course I would be interested, I want to run linux for the very reason it's free, I understand it will never stack up to windows, but it's free, I just want it to work
<holstein> arceye: well, thats not a question.. just a statement. and its not really about "freedom".. just specifically about linux support
<holstein> arceye: its not about "stacking up to windows"
<holstein> arceye: that will be a specific opinion.. the support *is* there for many devices, and there is not way windows can "stack up to it" .. but that is not the issue here
<holstein> you just have a problematic case.. just as you might have a printer laying about that windows 7 wouldnt work with.. its not a short coming of windows 7 that it cant use that printer.. there is just not hardware support for it
<holstein> arceye: that being said, it should be relatively easy for you to try the vesa driver and remove the driver support from the equation on your system
<arceye> ok, I am not in any way going to argue which is better, you are helping me and I appreciate it.
<holstein> theres a reason why you arent rushing out and purchasing windows8 for that hardware.. its because there is not support for it.. its not a short coming of windows 8 that it doesnt support your hardware
<holstein> and ideally, the "help" would come from where it does for windows.. from AMD themselves.. but, thats either not happening for your specific hardware, or not available
<holstein> with the popularity of steam coming to linux, this issue of grahpics support is getting *much* better.. but for newer hardare
<holstein> hardware*
<holstein> nothing linux is doing is making that better.. its just the manufacturers getting involvde in provided the support, since its becoming commercially viable
<arceye> I AM buying windows 8 for my gaming pc, and I hear what you say about steam, I was in fact looking to purchase a steam box, but I am going to wait until I see if it fails or not
<holstein> arceye: then, you can see *exactly* what i mean in person. you can take win8 and put it on that hardware.. then, you can ask yourself if its somehow a shortcoming of win8 that its not working thre
<holstein> there*
<arceye> anyway back to the help if possible .. vesa drivers how and where
<holstein> arceye: the xorg.conf i linked
<holstein> you put in in place, and reboot and test
<holstein> arceye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 is the link.. has the file there.. you save it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> you can run gedit with admin privs.. gksudo gedit ..it will open.. copy/paste what you find in that link.. save it as "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".. reboot, knowing how to get rid of that file from a live CD or  tty if it doesnt work
<holstein> arceye: dont worry about the resolution for now.. simply test this driver  and the responsiveness
<arceye> holstein, 2 questions : I dont' have a file called xorg.conf in that location, so do I have to make it ? if I get a blank screen on reboot how do I then fix it ?
<arceye> holstein, step 1 how do I actually make this file to put the text into ?
<holstein> arceye: you open gedit as adminsitrator using "gksudo gedit" from a terminal. copy paste the contents from that link. specifically http://paste.ubuntu.com/6939799/
<holstein> then, you *save* it to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<holstein> not x11.. must be "/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> you wont edit a file there, since there is none.. you will save the contents to that file
<holstein> arceye: if you get a "blank screen".. you can load up a live CD and remove "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and get back to where you are. *or* use a tty and do it from the command line
<arceye> holstein, liveCD sounds like the plan :)
<holstein> arceye: i think its easy, and you'll have a GUI.. a normal filemanager
<arceye> I have got the DIR open  but not got gedit installed,  can I use abiword and save it with the correct extension e.i .conf
<holstein> arceye: you can do many things from there.. you could use another editor.. you can install gedit.. you can use whatever editor you want
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gedit
<holstein> gksudo "whateverGUIeditor" and continue from above
<holstein> arceye: i also would try and just power through this as quick as possible.. i typically try the 3 (or more) driver options as quick as i can and determine if im going to keep the hardware, and/or what purpose its going to serve
<arceye> I am trying, I made the file but I can't save it to the correct dir ( I guess I need to be root to do that )
<arceye> sorry, I have made the file ages ago but I can't put it in /etc/X11  no access
<knome> arceye, in terminal: sudo cp /path/to/your.file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knome> (assuming you want to overwrite/copy to the latter location, i'm jumping in from the middle)
<arceye> knome,  thanks there isn't an existing file in there so nothing to overwrite
<arceye> holstein, file is there, now I just reboot right ?
<arceye> holstein, if that file wasn't there to begin with then it isn't being used, so why would it be used now, or it it only used if present ?
<knome> arceye, xorg.conf is only used if present
<arceye> knome, thanks
<arceye> <<---  prepares to reboot fingers and toes crossed and waiting for the gotcha
<xubuntu907> hello, everyone
<xubuntu907> im having trouble with the installation gui
<xubuntu907> does anyone has a problem with installing xubuntu 13.20?
<knome> xubuntu907, please ask the real question
<knome> that is, describe what is not working in the installation gui
<xubuntu907> the screen is incomplete and shaky
<knome> xubuntu907, did you try with the "try xubuntu" option?
<xubuntu907> and cant see the buttons to go any further
<xubuntu907> nope, went right for the installatinon
<knome> i would see if that has problems as well before debugging it further
<knome> if it has problems as well, you might need to set some more options for the installer to be able to proceed
<xubuntu907> right, knome, thanks, im trying it first
<arceye> holstein, well..   it rebooted and I now have 2 screens which are mirroring eachother
<xubuntu907> it surely has something to do with my nvidia graphics card
<arceye> can I change the resolution using settings manager / display , or do I have to edit that xorg file ?
<knome> xubuntu907, that's possible
<knome> arceye, if the settings manager dialog shows the options (if you have created the xorg.conf file in the right way), of course
<arceye> knome,
<arceye> ok left screen now has a limit of 1084 x 768, so do I alter that in xorg.conf file
<arceye> knome, movie playback is now a slideshow , So I assume the xorg.conf thing wasn't the answer
<arceye> how do I delete the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?   I am guessing it will have to be done in terminal but what is command ?
<bekks> arceye: USe the configuration program of your graphics driver, you dont need to delete files.
<knome> arceye, sudo rm ...
<arceye> knome, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<knome> arceye, yes
<knome> OTHER USERS: please do not type that command. it might break your system
<arceye> sorry for that, it never occurred to me that someone would do that
<knome> no problem
<arceye> done now so reboot again
<arceye> that's better :)
<arceye> now.. if I blindly follow this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/77661/how-do-i-install-ati-radeon-hd-3650-driver-on-my-pc   how do I undo it, if it breaks everything ?
<bekks> Run the .run with --help and pray it has an uninstall option.
<arceye> in fact, sorry I can't follow it, it is directions to uninstall proprietary drivers and I thought I needed to install them
<bekks> So uninstall them again, as they broke your system.
<arceye> advise me on which package manager to install
<bekks> !ati | arceye
<ubottu> arceye: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<arceye> bekks, I'm sorry but I can't follow what it is saying, it goes off on too many tangents, too many ifs and butts
<bekks> arceye: you install the driver manually, dont you?
<arceye> I don't do anything manually I need a package manager first but don't know which one to get, my xubuntu doesn't have one installed that I can find
<bekks> Did you manually install your graphics driver: yes or no?
<arceye> I currently have whatever was installed by the OS on clean install
<bekks> So you have a package management system called dpkg, and a frontend called apt-get   -- and only these are required for that guide.
<arceye> bekks, I am reading that page and can't see where the actual install is done, it gets to the point of how to recover when it breaks ( fills me with confidence ), up to then all it has done is told me how to find out what gfx card I have, then made and edited a new xorg.conf file
<krytarik> arceye: Just begin with checking the Additional Drivers tool for any 'recommended' proprietary drivers for your graphics device.
<arceye> my current ati drivers are ( I think ) a wrapper provided for Mach64, Rage128, Radeon, FireGL, FireMV, FirePro and FireStream
<arceye> krytarik, no additional drivers available , No proprietary drivers in use
<impossible> whats the bottom panel called in xubuntu
<impossible> dock?
<Unit193> xfce4-panel
<krytarik> arceye: It seems like, your card as well, isn't supported by the proprietary ATI/AMD driver anymore - in this case, you can only continue using the default, open source 'radeon' on, and live with the performance it delivers.
<krytarik> *one
<arceye> is that what I already have , from what I just said about the drivers I think are installed
<impossible> xfce uses compiz?
<krytarik> arceye: Yup - you can verify that with: "lshw -C video".
<krytarik> impossible: Nope, not by default.
<impossible> great! thanks krytarik
<arceye> krytarik, I run that command and get a message you should run is as super user
<arceye> krytarik, I do su then it refuses my password :(
<krytarik> arceye: Yeah, I know, it still delivers the correct, needed info.
<krytarik> *though
<bekks> arceye: use sudo, not su.
<arceye> ok thanks I though sudo    was short for super user do
<krytarik> arceye: Yup, it is - rather than what you've just tried instead, which is -logging in- as root.
<arceye> the output is Product RV635 configuration : driver -radeon
<krytarik> arceye: And the root account is by default disabled in Ubuntu.
<krytarik> arceye: Yup, there you go. :)
<krytarik> arceye: Btw, what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<arceye> krytarik, so that is what I have , I am using 13. something
<krytarik> arceye: Do you have the same issues when running a Live session too?
<krytarik> arceye: Because usually the 'radeon' driver should do fine enough at least.
<arceye> I would say yes, I ran live only for a few minutes to see if it allowed the use of my dual monitor, once I saw that it did, I installed
<krytarik> arceye: Then I'd try it with just the same things you are having issues with currently.
<arceye> krytarik, I guess it will have to do, it will work for basic office type stuff and basic net browsing.
#xubuntu 2014-02-16
<xubuntu227> i have a question about performance
<xubuntu227> i installed 13.10 and it was slow as can be and kept locking up so i reinstalled it, but the same thing is happening. Any thoughts on what i'm doing wrong or what's going on?
<krytarik> xubuntu227: How does the Live session work then, the same?
<xubuntu227> Live seems to work fine
<krytarik> Did you preserve your home directory on the reinstall?
<xubuntu227> i did a complete clean install
<krytarik> Did you install anything major, like video drivers for example, after the fresh install?
<xubuntu227> all i installed was nvidia drivers
<krytarik> And how?
<xubuntu227> i did install synaptic and got the nvidia-current through it
<krytarik> Are you sure that's the proper one for your graphics device?
<xubuntu227> yes
<krytarik> That is, I'd usually go to Additional Drivers and install what's offered as 'recommended' there.
<xubuntu227> i was running 12.04 and it was great, i just wanted to upgrade to the newer
<xubuntu227> it never had a recommended driver. everytime i went there it was blank
<krytarik> Maybe there is a reason for that. LOL
<knome> xubuntu227, if you don't have problems without an extra driver, don't install one
<xubuntu227> lol AMD kinda guy?
<xubuntu227> it wasn't doing duel monitors is why i installed it
<knome> i'm not kidding. you didn't say you had any problems without the nvidia driver, so i assumed you didn't have any
<knome> you can use xrandr (or arandr, a gui for the beforementioned) to handle multiple monitors even without the proprietary drivers
<xubuntu227> i didn't really run it without, i installed it pretty quick after the system install to get both monitors running
<xubuntu227> ok i'll try xrandr. it's just been a habit i guess since 10.04 to install nvidia-current
<knome> i would suggest to try the environment without the proprietary drivers.
<xubuntu227> ok
<xubuntu227> thank you
<knome> no problem, good luck and enjoy
<jdimagina> hola
<knome> hello
<jdimagina> hi !!
<jdimagina> knome
<jdimagina> somebody here know how can i flip my cam when i am for examplo on facebook from google chrome? i'm new on xubuntu and linux and i not found how can i do that,
<jdimagina> my cam is not damage and did'nt see vertical flip, i just wanna do and horizontal flip i hate that i move to right and my image go to left, thanks a lot if somebody can help me
<arceye> in windows I would stop unneeded services from running to speed up the OS...   is this something I can do in xubunu ? if so is it doable in a gui
<krytarik> arceye: Well, you could check the autostart apps.
<arceye> krytarik, could you direct me to where I find that
<krytarik> arceye: "Settings Manager -> Session and Startup -> Application Autostart"
<arceye> krytarik, thanks looking in there now
<arceye> krytarik, it looks like all I can stop is bluetooth, but it's something , however I found a save session on logout, does that mean it will re open the same windows in the same places when I log back in ?
<krytarik> arceye: Yup, apart from maybe a couple of apps, usually not in the same places though.
<arceye> krytarik, thanks
<arceye> krytarik, going back to my ati driver problem , I have an old nvidia card something like a fx5200,   is it possible that would work ?
<krytarik> arceye: I'd say yes, even with the proprietary Nvidia driver, at least the 'nvidia-96' one, found last in 12.04.
<arceye> krytarik,  then that is my task  for tomorrow
<arceye> oh!!   just a thought, will it auto detect on startup , or am going to be faced with magic voodoo tricks required ?
<krytarik> arceye: Yup, just yup. :)
<arceye> krytarik, voodoo magic it is then
<impossible> how come i dont see the volume bar at top?
<krytarik> arceye: But if you'd have any proprietary video drivers (AMD or Nvidia) installed, and hence also a custom 'xorg.conf' specifying the particular driver, that'd be different.
<arceye> krytarik, I have no proprietary drivers installed and no xorg.conf file
<krytarik> arceye: I know, that's why I said "if" - just for your info. :)
<arceye> heh
<arceye> how can I check cpu load in terminal, the gui app uses loads on its own so doesn't give accurate results
<krytarik> arceye: "top"
<arceye> network ?
<Unit193> htop for more fun and games.  vnstat or slurm for network.
<Unit193> ntop too.
<arceye> ok
<krytarik> arceye: There is also "htop" - more colorful, but not installed by default.
<krytarik> And of course Unit193 must be extra-fancy. LOL
 * Unit193 likes the ncurses shiny.
<arceye> ok htop, ntop, vnstat and slurm not installed , which is most useful similar looking to "top"
<krytarik> arceye: Was that a question? :P LOL -- "htop", as I mentioned.
<krytarik> arceye: From what I remember, it's basically the colored version of "top". :)
<krytarik> Unit193 might disagree there though. :P
<arceye> downloading ntop in a terminal ( feels like a geek )
<arceye> heh  the first thing I install from terminal doesn't work :(
<krytarik> arceye: Well, it's description says, "display network usage in web browser". :P
<arceye> so how do i uninstall it ? the same as install but remove or something instead ?
<arceye> I didn't read anythig about it i typed it into terminal and it said to install do this ....   so i did
<krytarik> arceye: I'd try "sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove ntop".
<Unit193> --autoremove
<krytarik> Nope. :P
 * krytarik snickers
<Unit193> Well how about that, it's inconsistent.  I lost.
<arceye> krytarik, lets try again.. .what will show the network in the same way top does in the terminal
<krytarik> arceye: I'd try "slurm" first.
<arceye> woohoo   pretty grean and red x's
<krytarik> Ah, it's really x's. LOL
<arceye> i'm sure I have gone back in time to a bbc computer
<krytarik> Well, that's how Linux-based OSes are - works without a GUI too. :P
<arceye> Note to self " hold back on the sarcasm"   they just don't work with GUI's  :D
<krytarik> Unit193: Btw, it's not like I didn't stumble across that myself more than once before too, so. :D
<arceye> I have given the network something to do ( copying whole load of data ) just to watch the light show :)
<Unit193> krytarik: I use autoremove and purge, not normally autoremove --purge but a chance. :P
<krytarik> Unit193: Well, that's the other around, yes. LOL
 * krytarik hides
<arceye> Hmmmm   network speed seems a tad slow , I have 1Gb network but the file transfer is going at 25 - 30 KB/s
<bebuchi00> Hi
<krytarik> Hi bebuchi00.
<krytarik> *other way around
<bebuchi00> hello krytarik
<bebuchi00> i like Xubuntu
<bebuchi00> is super fast.
<bebuchi00> bye
<holstein> arceye: let me know if you didnt get the resolution sorted out .. as i suggested, you should test the driver only, and not bother with the resolution
<holstein> arceye: i never intended that you would reboot and have the desktop at the resolution you intended. i was only thinking you would test (exclusively) the vesa driver, and see if the performatnce as indeed improved. and if so, you would be able to move on to the screen resolution
<Unit193> arceye: speedtest.net
<petesgarden> HI.  I'm looking for some help w/ Dual Monitors and an Nvidia 760m card on a ASUS laptop.  I've been trying to get Mint to work for over a week and nothing.  Today I tried Xubuntu and during the live CD boot both monitors came on!  However then the boot crashed due to not setting the nomodset kernel option.  As soon as that is set then the laptop screen remains blank when an external monitor is connected (via hdmi).
<holstein> petesgarden: no modeset will likely disable the driver support you ned
<petesgarden> I've googled around a bit and there are hints that nomodset breaks dual monitor support in some situations, and rolling back xorg + kernel is the fix.  Unfortunaly the only reference I can find is in a CentOS discussion
<holstein> need*
<petesgarden> And the problem occurred when upgradting from Cent0S 6.3 to 6.4.
<holstein> petesgarden: its not "nomodeset" "breaking" anything.. its just not loading the driver you need for the hardare you are supporting
<petesgarden> It will not boot w/ out it
<holstein> petesgarden: this is the xubuntu channel
<petesgarden> I know - I'm running xubuntu now.
<holstein> petesgarden: ok.. what wont do what without what?
<petesgarden> I had hope when I booted the live CD and the xubuntu boot screen showed on both monitors
<petesgarden> But then the boot crashed
<petesgarden> It only boots w/ nomodset set
<petesgarden> same thing when using mint - it would only boot w/ nomodset enabled
<holstein> petesgarden: what would i do? install.. and update all available packages.. look for and install a proprietary graphics driver if availble
<petesgarden> I don't need nvidia drivers in linux.  I just want dual monitor support.
<holstein> petesgarden: friend.. the nvidia drivers are likely what will *enable* that support in linux
<petesgarden> I've done all that.  using the noaveau (or whatever), packaged nvidia 304-331, and pacakges directly from nvidia
<petesgarden> I can get the nvidia driver to load fine - but only on the external monitor.
<holstein> petesgarden: ok.. so the open driver didnt support dual head? after upgrading to the most current packages?
<holstein> petesgarden: its quite pluasible that the hardware you have may not support linux well.
<holstein> petesgarden: i usually try and test as much as i can with different live CD's.. its an easy way to test different kernels.. though, it can be challenging to test graphics modules
<petesgarden> I'm currently d/ling cent 0s
<petesgarden> 6.3 which from what I've read works
<petesgarden> just to see the kernel version and xorg version
<holstein> petesgarden: there will be no more friendlier option than ubuntu.. and thats not becuase this is the xubuntu channel
<petesgarden> and then try to find the equiv xubuntu version w/ those versions
<holstein> petesgarden: this will likely not depend on the distro. its a matter of support in the proprietary module
<petesgarden> It's a combo problem of the neaveau drivers not working right
<petesgarden> so the nomodset param is needed
<holstein> petesgarden: then, dont use them
<holstein> petesgarden: test with the proprietary ones
<petesgarden> just to boot -  but that kills dual monitor
<holstein> petesgarden: thats the "best" option
<petesgarden> so is there a pre-built kernel w/out that driver in xubuntu
<petesgarden> or can I remove it otherwise
<holstein> petesgarden: what one? the open one? yo uinstall the proprietary one and the neaveau one is blacklisted and not used
<petesgarden> blacklisted automagically or manually?
<petesgarden> when installing the nvidia packages
<petesgarden> even tried the xorg-edger ones (331)
<holstein> petesgarden: you dont need to remove, or ask for removal, or worry about getting a kernel with the open driver removed
<holstein> petesgarden: its *quite* plausible that the hardware doesnt support linux well.. it didnt likely come with a promise of linux support
<petesgarden> btw s/nomodset/nomodeset/ my bad
<petesgarden> ha no - I realize that
<petesgarden> I'm about to return this laptop because of it - but the xubuntu install gave me 2 minutes of hope
<holstein> if you can return it, do it. and buy something like a system76 rig that promises linux support
<holstein> you are dealing with someting that promises windows support.. and is delivering that
<petesgarden> ugh other than they get pretty mediocre reviews
<petesgarden> Trust me I know.  I had a dell 1420N for 7 years before this
<holstein> petesgarden: im giving a great review
<petesgarden> bought it because it came w/ linux on it
<holstein> petesgarden: there are many resellers of linux machines..
<holstein> petesgarden: you bought what becuase what came with linux on it? the machine you purchased?
<petesgarden> the 1420N I'm saying - I've gone that route before
<holstein> petesgarden: sorry, im not following
<petesgarden> I've been running linux as my primary os for 12+ years.  I got a 1420N 7 years ago when dell was selling linux installed laptops.  I hear ya on the system 76
<petesgarden> I'm just at a point where I need a windows box as well. THis thing (Asus N56J) runs great - the dual monitor is the only thing killing me at this point
<petesgarden> I thought it was just totally incompatible
<petesgarden> so I tried xubuntu (after mint) and the live CD lit up both monitors - euphoric.  But it wouldn't boot.  So I had to set nomodeset which then turns the laptop screen off
<petesgarden> If I pull the plug on the external monitor, the laptop screen works fine in xubuntu (and any other distro I've tried over the last 2 weeks)
<petesgarden> it's that nomodeset doing it.  So if noone know's that's cool
<petesgarden> I'm going to try cent0S 6.3 just to get the kernel and xorg version then either downgrade those packages in xubuntu or roll back to a really old version of xubuntu
<petesgarden> FYI - this is what I'm referencing: https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4738
<krytarik> petesgarden: What version of Xubuntu did you try exactly, btw?
<petesgarden> 13.10 I believe? the latest from the site. 64 bit
<petesgarden> just d/l it a few hours ago
<petesgarden> so if the nomodeset is needed to stop nouveau, can I just blacklist that and not need the nomodeset?
<krytarik> petesgarden: And that's a snapshot of October last year - maybe you should really follow holstein's suggestion and install, then upgrade it.
<petesgarden> so try latest saucy or is there an unstable branch to test
<krytarik> Well, that -is- the latest branch.
<petesgarden> OK - didn't know if there was an equiv to debian stable - test - experimental
<krytarik> Woops, no, it's not. :)
<petesgarden> and to which 'version' you meant
<krytarik> Trusty Tahr 14.04, I meant.
<petesgarden> do you recommend a full install from scratch or dist-upgrade
<krytarik> Mixed the numbers and versions there. :)
<krytarik> petesgarden: With "upgrade" I meant just 'upgrade the installed version', not 'upgrade to the next one'.
<petesgarden> I've an update since install
<petesgarden> <run>
<krytarik> petesgarden: Thought you didn't actually install?
<petesgarden> no I did
<petesgarden> only the live CD showed both.  I did actualyl install it I'm running it now
<petesgarden> sorry if that wasn't clear
<petesgarden> I've reinstalled about 6 different times today of mint / ubuntu / xubuntu versions.  I'm asking here because xubuntu was the only one that turned on both screens for a few seconds
<krytarik> petesgarden: So, even after being fully upgraded, neither the default 'nouveau' driver, nor any proprietary drivers you've tried works with your setup?
<petesgarden> nope
<petesgarden> they work w/ both screens until I set nomodeset in boot
<petesgarden> that kills it
<petesgarden> Well - I was hoping someone had some hints.  No biggie.  Googling nomodeset breaks dual monitors pops up some stuff but no real fixes other than that centos thread I posted
<krytarik> petesgarden: You could also ask in #ubuntu, btw - same underlyings, you know.
<petesgarden> yup - may even try debian again too (been years...)
<petesgarden> ok - well of to reboot yet again.  Thanks anyway krytarik and holstein
<arceye> oh god, more issues ..
<arceye> I am trying to transfer a lot of data to another PC over network , it has a max speed of 26KB over my 1Gb lan , whats up with that ?
<arceye> another driver issue ?
<krytarik> arceye: Try asking in #ubuntu too.
<arceye> ok,   i hear what you saying :)
<krytarik> Yeah, well, more people. :)
<arceye> that's not what I was thinking :)
<krytarik> LOL, I was afraid of that.
<arceye> I have found some LAN drivers for my motherboard which are apparently linux drivers, maybe they will work :)
<krytarik> arceye: Honestly, stuff like wired LAN usually should 'just work'.
<krytarik> arceye: That is, without the need to install some drivers.
<arceye> I have installed many distro's on this pc over the time I have had it ( testing to see if its viable for home use ) and never have I had a problem with networking drivers
<arceye> the wired network has been the one thing that always worked best
<arceye> I think I am going to reboot and see if that helps,
<arceye> oh   thats better
<arceye> what was the command agian for network
<krytarik> "slurm"?
<arceye> yep   I did find test
<arceye> text even
<arceye> strange ,, its now dropped speed again since opening xchat
<krytarik> Indeed.
<arceye> but I don't think xchat hogs that much bandwidth
<arceye> gotta test, be back in a few minutes
<James0r2> upgraded to xfce 4.11 by adding the xubuntu 4.10 and 4.12 ppas. i want to roll back to 4.10 now. how can i do this?
<krytarik> James0r2: Use "ppa-purge" on both PPAs.
<James0r2> krytarik: then dist-upgrade?
<krytarik> James0r2: Oh, only the one of them. :)
<James0r2> krytarik: only purge 4.12?
<krytarik> James0r2: "ppa-purge" should do that automagically.
<krytarik> Yep.
<krytarik> Because you said you wanted to go back to just 4.10.
<krytarik> James0r2: You know how to use "ppa-purge"?
<James0r2> what's the full command for ppa-purge?
<James0r2> naw
<James0r2> oh it's an additional package to download. right i've used it before.
<krytarik> James0r2: Yep - then run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12".
<James0r2> krytarik: cool. thanks.
<James0r2> tried 4.11 out. i use variety to change wallpapers but it looks like it breaks with the new wallpaper setup in 4.11
<James0r2> i would just use the xfce option but it doesn't have much functionality like Next/Previous etc..
<krytarik> James0r2: Well, seems like you could try just downgrading the "xfdesktop4" package to the 4.10 version, and see if it works. :P
 * mattwj2002 is installing xubuntu on his new laptop
<mattwj2002> :D
<fibz_> enjoy
<mattwj2002> thanks fibz_
<mattwj2002> I am having a weird issue
<mattwj2002> :-s
<fibz_> what is the issue?
<mattwj2002> it doesn't seen my windows 7 partitions
<mattwj2002> it sees it as an empty drive?
<mattwj2002> linux has been able to read ntfs for ages
<mattwj2002> any ideas fibz_?
<fibz_> does it show the correct disk size?
<mattwj2002> yes
<mattwj2002> 500 GB drive
<mattwj2002> I am shrinking the windows partition using windows to see if that fixes anything
<mattwj2002> instead of having xubuntu do it
<fibz_> i wouldnt
<mattwj2002> why fibz_?
<fibz_> instead id reboot into windows and force a checkdisk on the drive on next reboot, reboot and let it check it
<fibz_> see if that helps
<mattwj2002> fibz_: I found the problem
<mattwj2002> and hopefully a solution
<mattwj2002> I have uefi and when I installed windows 7 I deleted all my partitions
<fibz_> that'll do it
<mattwj2002> I used boot-repair to hopefully fix it
<mattwj2002> I'll let you know in a minute
<mattwj2002> I hate uefi
<mattwj2002> but it is a new laptop so what do you expect :)
<mattwj2002> no go
<fibz_> Disable Secure & Fast Boot, enable CSM, remove the Platform Keys and enable Legacy Boot
<mattwj2002> hi all
<mattwj2002> wow uefi is a pain
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> but I think I got it now
<mattwj2002> I wiped the gpt tables with gdisk
<mattwj2002> as soon as I did that xubuntu started to like my disk......now hopefully Windows will still boot :-s
<xubuntu701> I need help. The color has glowing spots when I play a dvd.
<xubuntu701> can anyone help
<AussieDownUnder> Having trouble finding more settings for more default program options. The area I found to change them only lets me change 2 default programs & lists no others.
<well_laid_lawn> some examples might be handy AussieDownUnder
<xubuntu103> Hello Friends
<xubuntu103> Is this a place where i can get some help for installing ubuntu?
<bekks> yes
<baizon> xubuntu103: #ubuntu
<xubuntu103> Ow, xUbunut i mean :)
<flux242> how do I talk to ubottu?
<baizon> xubuntu103: and your problem is?
<flux242> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flux242> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<flux242> !weston
<flux242> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<elfy> flux242: the factoids can be found at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<flux242> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<flux242> :)
<flux242> just playing a bit with the bot
<elfy> which is really annoying for those in here looking for support or just following the channel - so please don't ;)
<flux242> how do i force it to open a private conversation window? It's opened one when I asked about not known factoid.
<xubuntu103> sudo passwd 'veranderd root passwoord, dus vul hier een passwoord in'  sudo su 'logt in als superuser'  sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev sudo aticonfig --lsa sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial sudo reboot
<xubuntu103> someone who can help me ?
<bekks> you dont need to use sudo su.
<xubuntu103> first i need to this sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates fglrx-updates-dev
<bekks> then do it?
<xubuntu103> Everything installed so then i need to do this
<xubuntu103> sudo aticonfig --lsa
<xubuntu103> But it says no supported adapters detected
<xubuntu103> Any idea what is wrong about it?
<bekks> Then the driver does not support your hardware.
<xubuntu103> yeah but any idea how i can solve the problem?
<bekks> Either use hardware that is support by that driver version, or use a driver version that supports your hardware.
<xubuntu103> So i installed the wrong version of xubuntu?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> The fglrx driver shipped does not support your hardware.
<xubuntu103> Bekks can you maby tell me how to install if i give the numbers of my graphic card processor , motherboard etc.
<xubuntu103> I'm really a newby
<xubuntu103> Intel Celeron G1620
<bekks> I never used an ATI, sorry. I am on Nvidia only.
<xubuntu103> Asrock h61 pro BTC
<xubuntu103> And a Sapphire HD 7950
<xubuntu103> Maby the problem is i use an intel processor and AMD graphic cards
<Barry_Yngd> My sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  , says that I am still on "quantal" .. How do I upgrade to "Saucy" .. or am I doing it right ?
<cfhowlett> !quantal|Barry_Yngd,
<ubottu> Barry_Yngd,: 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<cfhowlett> !eol|Barry_Yngd, nope.  as 12.10 is end of life, you've got a couple extra steps to upgrade
<ubottu> Barry_Yngd, nope.  as 12.10 is end of life, you've got a couple extra steps to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Barry_Yngd> yes I am looking to completely upgrade .. so I will now check those links and come back to you .. possibly with afew nicey bugs .. lets looksie .
<Barry_Yngd> Am I right , I need to add these to the sources list ? deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted universe multiverse
<Barry_Yngd> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucyupdates main restricted universe multiverse
<Barry_Yngd> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucysecurity main restricted universe multiverse
<Barry_Yngd> It hasn't upgraded anything so far .. I don't know ow to follow the instructions , AND need help .. can someone guide me through upgrading , please ?
<Barry_Yngd> **how to ..
<Barry_Yngd> I will have another look at those links .. ok
<Barry_Yngd> I am sorry I dont know everything ...
<Barry_Yngd> yers, I am definately stil on 12.10 .. so the cat says on my terminal .
<Barry_Yngd> **Yes, I am still ..
<Barry_Yngd> I have asked #Ubuntu-ops , but there all way . so will try tomorrow .. when anybody is available .. the documentation is too generic / or just isn't there ..
<Barry_Yngd> but I will try askubuntu ..
<Barry_Yngd> ok .. I unincluded/excluded the cd-rom source .. still no wedding .. will try inserting kisses ..
<holstein> Barry_Yngd: i wouldnt mess about with the sources.. if you have broken the system, you'll want to do a fresh install
<holstein> if you are on 12.10, you'll have to upgrade from 12.10, to 13.04, to 13.10, and then, in april, to 14.04.. if not in april, in july when 13.10 goes EOL
<Barry_Yngd> holstein , but I will loose all my data and settings .. do I really want to-do that ?
<holstein> Barry_Yngd: well, *all* hard drives fail.. so, you *will* lose all your data when that happens.. why not just plan for that, backup your data, and save yourself a few hours/days of time and headache in the future
<Barry_Yngd> fair enough .. I guess the answer is .. there is no answer , then .
<Barry_Yngd> predictable tho .
<holstein> Barry_Yngd: you have an answer
<holstein> Barry_Yngd: you *can* upgrade.. but if you have broken your system, you might have broken that ability
<holstein> Barry_Yngd: for me, if i were in your position, i would prefer a fresh install, since it would take *much* less time
<Barry_Yngd> yeps , I guess I should wise up to that , thanks .
<Barry_Yngd> aside : Does anone know a good vpn service outside the US ?
<Barry_Yngd> **anyone ..
<holstein> Barry_Yngd: i would ask in a networking channel. or, try one of the offtopic channels.. #xubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> !vpm
<Barry_Yngd> ok thanks .
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> but, ^ i dont think there are specific services suggested at that wiki
<Barry_Yngd> bye for now .. unless theres anything else ?
<Barry_Yngd> blah .
<arceye> can i used gparted to remove the swap partition and still have the pc reboot after ?
<elfy> you'd need to make sure that reference to swap in fstab was removed
<elfy> you can actually do that from within a running install - install gparted and swapoff first, remove partition, edit fstab
<arceye> I am running grparted now, the plan was to unmount swap and remove some other windows partitions, reboot and re add swap,   but what is fstab ?
<krytarik> !fstab | arceye
<ubottu> arceye: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<arceye> elfy, I have opened fstab in and editor currently it says swap was on dev/sd8 during installation
<elfy> there will be a line that starts UUID under that - with swap in the same line - put a # at the beginning of the line
<arceye> so if I remove the partition using gparted then then re-establish it I just need to note where it is then change the /dev/sda8 part to say the current location ?
<elfy> no - you will need to get the new UUID with sudo blkid and change it
<elfy> the line above with /dev/ in it has a # at the beginning I would assume - means they are ignored
<arceye> elfy, let me try to understand this , I use gparted to unmount then delete the swap partition, I then remove the windows partitions, I then make a new swap partition, is the OS then not inteligent enough to update this fstab file with the new configuration automatically ?
<elfy> arceye: no it isn't going to do it itself :)
<arceye> oh god, probably not worth me trying then
<elfy> it really is easier than it sounds - I managed shortly after using linux for the first time :)
<arceye> <--   likes automatic
<petr33> hey
<petr33> i have problem
<petr33> i'm new linux user, and i have problem with pure-ftpd. can u help me pls?
<arceye> I plug in my trusty external USB drive to back up some stuff before I break it and what happens ? Nothing the drive sits there flashing for 10 minutes and still isn't mounted
<marat560> hi  all
<marat560> This chat have russian ppl?)
<marat560> why all silent?)
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<marat560> Sysi Привет)
<marat560> ubottu thank you)
<Random832> How do I create a script that runs on login?
<Random832> I want to run some xinput commands to fix my mouse settings
<gzod54> Is is ok to install ver 13 on a 8gb usb drive.
<bekks> Which version "13"?
<gzod54> 13.10
<asyoulikeit> \o
<asyoulikeit> hey, is anyone able to help me encrypting the hd before installing xubuntu?
<krysztal> Is there any way to change settings->desktop->icons->icon type from toolbar or something?
<krysztal> Or script that can hide desktop icons after some time of inactivity?
<arceye> elfy, could you talk me through this fstab thing, I currently have gparted open and ready to unmount the swap drive and delete unwanted partitions
<elfy> arceye: can't really do anything until you have a new swap partition - but anyone will be able to help you change the UUID in fstab :)
<arceye> elfy, so everything is backed up I can delete existing and create new partition now
<elfy> ok
<arceye> ok done partition, I now have new swap partition
<elfy> sudo blkid | pastebinit
<elfy> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<elfy> arceye: then give us the url's you get when you run those 2 commands
<arceye> elfy,  I think I got it i ran the "sudo blkid" and it game me the id, can I just copy that id into fstab to replace the existing one ?
<elfy> the UUID for the swap line yep
<elfy> then once you've done that you can sudo swapon -a and it will turn it on
<arceye> I can't' edit the file permission denied
<elfy> gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<arceye> ok done, now do I need to reboot ?
 * xubuntu620 
 * xubuntu620 
<elfy> arceye: no - just sudo swapon -a and swap will be on again
<arceye> elfy, I used gparted to turn swap on
<elfy> probably better to do it from a terminal - proves the fstab line then :)
<arceye> elfy, should I turn it off in gparted then use terminal to turn back on ?
<elfy> I would - just to be sure
<arceye> elfy, nothing bad happened so I assume it worked, I did re open gparted and it shows swap was on
<elfy> that's it done then :)
<arceye> elfy, thanks
<elfy> told you it was easy :)
<arceye> elfy, easy with help , alone I would never have been able to do it, I'm afraid I am used to point here click that and everything else is automated in the background , remembering 1000's of commands isn't something I am fond of
<elfy> I only remember ones I use a lot - nothing wrong with using gui when it's available :)
<arceye> you see that's the issue I have, the gui was avalable and I feel it should have done the job without me having to do things manually
<elfy> so you want a partitioner - to partition, check a UUID, open a text editor as root, edit a system file
<arceye> yes, like partition edit in windows :)
<elfy> well - it doesn't do it :)
<arceye> hehe
<elfy> in the meantime you've learnt how to do things the hard way :)
<arceye> I have learned how to ask for help you mean, I will never remember those commands, I am however creating a text file to list the commands I am having to use with their description so I don't have to remember them
<elfy> I did the same :)
<arceye> is there a full list anywhere I can just download ?
<elfy> not that I know of
<elfy> or remember at least
<elfy> plenty on the internet though
<arceye> I am finding the internet to be a bad place for advice , it either out of date, or just plain doesn't work as the tutorials show it to
<elfy> you do have man pages installed, not always the easiest thing to read though
<elfy> so man blkid will give you the manual of blkid
<arceye> I have no idea, so I guess not
<Unit193> Internet is helpful for me...  Also the Xubuntu docs have a section on it, and I've expanded that for the next release.
<Unit193> Applications Menu > Help
<elfy> arceye: the thing is - this isn't windows - you didn't wake up knowing windows - you learnt to use it, you need to learn this too :)
<arceye> I agree, I do need to learn this, but its the inconsistencies and no specific standards that mess me up
<arceye> for example you game me a command for gksudo mousepad  to open mousepad as root, I got a message saying not installed, so had to use sudo mousepad instead,   in windows I tell someone to open notepad and it's there
<arceye> *gave
<Unit193> So, open mousepad and it's there?
<arceye> ok the point I was making was missed a little
<sohail-ahmed> I have a web page containing having 20 lectures in pdfs, Is it possible to get all of them using one command like wget or httrack
<arceye> ok next help I need I am using disks to try to benchmark a drive partition , the partition is unmounted but I am getting Error seeking to offset 3927404544(g-io-error-quark, 13)
<sohail-ahmed> I want to connect to an ftp site ftp://ftp.ma.utexas.edu/pub/cheney-kincaid/ to download certain files, how can I do that?
<sohail-ahmed> using ftp
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: USe a ftp client, like filezilla.
<sohail-ahmed> no command line options?
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: "ftp".
<sohail-ahmed> yes but I am unable to make that happen, I type ftp "The address"
<sohail-ahmed> and when I get the prompt >ftp
<sohail-ahmed> to use "get filename"
<bekks> at the ftp prompt, type: connect "the address"
<sohail-ahmed> it say not connect
<bekks> Then connect before...
<Sysi> just open that url in firefox
<sohail-ahmed> the command >ftp ftp://ftp.ma.utexas.edu/pub/cheney-kincaid/ returns invalid command
<sohail-ahmed> sorry
<bekks> Because ir is an invalid command.
<bekks> "connect ftp.ma.utexas.edu"
<sohail-ahmed> >ftp connect ftp://ftp.ma.utexas.edu/pub/cheney-kincaid/ returns invalid
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: Because it is invalid...
<sohail-ahmed> ftp> connect ftp.ma.utexas.edu/pub/cheney-kincaid/
<sohail-ahmed> ?Invalid command
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: No. Thats not the command I just gave you.
<sohail-ahmed> sorry wait
<sohail-ahmed> I am embrassed to not get this understood but connect ftp.ma.utexas.edu (ftp://ftp.ma.utexas.edu)
<sohail-ahmed> ?Invalid command
<sohail-ahmed> any ways I am unable to see "connect" as a available ftp command through ftp help
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001246.htm
<sohail-ahmed> Thanks for link
<sohail-ahmed> open ftp.ma.utexas.edu
<sohail-ahmed> Connected to dell5.ma.utexas.edu.
<sohail-ahmed> 220 (vsFTPd 2.2.0)
<sohail-ahmed> Name (ftp.ma.utexas.edu:sohail): USER
<sohail-ahmed> 530 This FTP server is anonymous only.
<sohail-ahmed> Login failed.
<sohail-ahmed> ftp> open ftp.ma.utexas.edu
<sohail-ahmed> Already connected to dell5.ma.utexas.edu, use close first.
<sohail-ahmed> ftp> dir
<sohail-ahmed> 530 Please login with USER and PASS.
<bekks> USe a pastebin instead of flooding this channel.
<sohail-ahmed> Would you please tell me what to put in the user name, when it says "This FTP server is anonymous only."
<bekks> "anonymous"
<sohail-ahmed> and password = "password", right??
<bekks> No.
<sohail-ahmed> so?
<bekks> By default, for anonymous ftp, the username is anonymous and the password is your email.
<sohail-ahmed> does your email show up while typing it as a password?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Normally it doesnt, but that strongly depends on the exact implementation of the ftp program.
<sohail-ahmed> when I type my pass word it say "Cannot locate user entry: ftp" , login failed
<sohail-ahmed> the password I am tryping is my email address
<bekks> The username "ftp" is NOT the usename "anonymous".
<bekks> Use "anonymous" as username.
<sohail-ahmed> yes I did
<bekks> You didnt, the error message is very clear about that.
<sohail-ahmed> http://pastebin.ca/2642731
<bekks> So the ftp server isnt configured correctly.
<sohail-ahmed> any solution?
<Sysi> I'm still suggesting using a webbrowser
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: Use a webbrowser, sicne you cannot reconfigure the ftp server.
<sohail-ahmed> OK. But there are alot of files, and I dont want to get them one by one. Is it possible to get them at once
<bekks> "20" are not "a lot of" - 20 can easily be handled one by one :)
<bekks> You could have started all 20 downloads meanwhile.
<sohail-ahmed> I beg to disagree, but there are 16 main folders and then each of these 16 folders have 17 more subfolders
<sohail-ahmed> is not wget works here???
<bekks> wget is able to recursively download files.
<sohail-ahmed> would you please a write a command for me
<Sysi> yeah wget seems to support ftp too
<bekks> sohail-ahmed: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/273743/using-wget-to-recursively-fetch-a-directory-with-arbitrary-files-in-it
<sohail-ahmed> Thanks both of you, it downloading and I am about to see whether it downloaded in exact structure or not..
<marat> Hi all
<suraj> Hi
<suraj> I need some help with auto startup scripts
<suraj> specifically i am trying to run a script on startup with specifice user (non-root)
<suraj> i am using the following line in my rc.local
<suraj> su username -c "path to script/script.sh"
<suraj> but it doesnt run
<Sysi> do you want to run it before login?
<suraj> i have login removed (auto login)
<suraj> i tried ot run it in terminal (as in normally i boot up and opena terminal and run the above line instead of running it from rc.local)
<Sysi> use settings -> sessions and startup -> autostart
<suraj> and when i enter su username -c "command"
<suraj> it asks me for a password
<suraj> and then does nothing
<Sysi> do you need to run it as root or different user than you logged in with?
<suraj> different user
<suraj> not different than the one i logged in woth
<suraj> just not root
<Sysi> so use xfce settings
<suraj> but it should work this way too right
<Sysi> I'm not so sure about that
<Sysi> it might be possible but it's terribly overcomplicated at least for this situation
<suraj> shouldnt be as simple as add the path to the script in rc.local...thats how i do it normally with the exception that normally i need to run it as root
<suraj> ok will try xfce settings
<suraj> but just asking shouldnt su username -c "command" work on the terminal  (forget autostartup)
<Sysi> "sudo -u username command" should
<Sysi> even crontab of the user in question would be better than rc.local
<suraj> how do i do crontab ---- pardon my lack of knowledge
<David-A> suraj: "it asks me for a password and then does nothing" nothing? are you sure the script works? can you run it when you are logged in as the user?
<suraj> yes
<David-A> suraj: remember that a command run with su does not have exactly the same environment as a logged in user.
<suraj> but su with a prefix of the username does right?
<Sysi> also it's different to run from rc.local than shell
<Sysi> doesn't su require root passwd? which you shouldn't have
<Sysi> you can edit crontab with crontab -e as the user you want to run command with
<suraj> ok then?
<Sysi> then adding "@reboot command" without quotes should do it
<suraj> ok....let me give the ideas you and David mentioned a go .... will be back in 5 mins or so with results.....thanks :-)
<suraj> the sudo -u username command thing worked in rc.local
<suraj> thanks Sysi and David
<suraj> if you guys are into cryptocurrencies please provide me with your wallet address and i will send a donation your way :-)
<noclav> I installed ver 13.10 on a 8 gb flash drive and have very little space free anyone know a few programs i can remove im connected via ssh and i dont need games or any other software that ia not necessary
<starrats> I didn't think xubuntu 13-10 was that big?
<David-A> noclav: see if there are languages installed that you dont need, and uninstall them
<noclav> what is the command for apt-get remove to remove all except english
<noclav> I saw it say downloading lang packs during install
<David-A> noclav: the easiest way to see what langs are installed is the Language Support tool. there you can also uninstall the ones you dont want
<noclav> Is there a way from ssh i install xrdp but when i connect its just a gray screen with an x for cursor
<David-A> noclav: see man page of apt-get about "clean", "autoclean" and "autoremove", to clean local repos or uninstall unneeded packages
<David-A> noclav: dpkg-query --show '*locale*' '*language*' # may hint what languages are installed
<noclav> I see different languages for support translations
<David-A> noclav: I think only the ones with a version after may be installed. use dpkg-query --status <pkgname> or --list <pattern> for more info about packages
<noclav> What would cause xrdp to display gray scren with x as cursor
#xubuntu 2015-02-09
<benhem> Hi, I'm on 14.04, installed fglrx in attempt to get AMD/radeon drivers, didn't work, messed with something, possibly xorg?  Now when I boot up, my external display can only mirror my main display, my panels appear briefly but then vanish, I can use mouse but not keyboard, and compiz window decorations are broken
<benhem> I've removed fglrx and used apt-get to reinstall xubuntu-desktop, no avail
<benhem> thanks in advance if anyone has a clue here
<benhem> er, ATI/radeon
<holstein> benhem: it can be the case that, your hardware, in linux , doesnt support extending the desktop
<benhem> it always has, in the past
<benhem> I messed up a pretty nice setup
<holstein> benhem: sure, but, this is a newer version, then? newer kernel? newer driver? etc?
<holstein> benhem: you messed up a pretty nice setup?
<benhem> no, I mean, it did an hour ago
<benhem> I just install fglrx via apt-get and it messed with things
<benhem> holstein: yep
<holstein> sure, that can "mess things up".. if the hardware doesnt support the driver you are installing
<holstein> why is the open one not an option?
<benhem> it is -- I'd like to return to it!
<holstein> id purge what i installed..
<benhem> I thought the proprietary one might speed certain things up
<benhem> ok, apt-get remove --purge fglrx?
<holstein> you can also look for an xorg.conf if the package put one in place
<benhem> or use apt-get install purge and use that?
<benhem> unfortunately my xorg.conf files are spread out in a folder xorg.conf.d  -- and it doesn't seem to have backed anything up, and I'm not sure which one/s were modified
<holstein> what do i do? i'll literally do a "throw-away" install.. i'll install, a time or 2 or more, trying all the driver options.. as needed. then, if i need, i'll fresh install having learned what i need to do
<holstein> benhem: xorg.conf is the one
<benhem> ok, I don't have that file
<holstein> ok
<benhem> I have wacom, quirks, mouse, etc.
<holstein> so, remove the driver you install
<holstein> benhem: i will unplug *all* other hardware
<benhem> ok
<benhem> how do I remove the driver exactly?  use apt-get remove --purge fglrx?
<holstein> no need to have any other USB hardware installed here.. simpify, isolate.. identify.. repair
<holstein> benhem: you would remove whatever you installed
<holstein> !amd
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<benhem> well, I can't use a browser currently -- no display
<benhem> I'm in bash
<benhem> thanks though
<holstein> theres a safe mode in grub that you *can* use to get to the desktop
<benhem> but all I installed was fglrx, so I guess I'd remove that.  I'll try again
<holstein> benhem: though, you can use "bash" or whatever you like to remove whatever you installed to break what you broke
<holstein> benhem: sudo apt-get autoremove "whatever" is where i would start..
<benhem> ok, thanks holstein :)
<holstein> benhem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172319/how-can-i-start-in-safe-mode
<holstein> though, i'll just follow the promts in the recovery mode..
<benhem> holstein: it's ok, I did purge the fglrx file and reboot, and the center is kinda holding.  I still have my display stuck in a laughable resolution, and my mouse is polling verrrry slowly, very jumpy.  Had to replace compiz with xfwm4 to get window decorations
<benhem> but I can at least read about the issue online maybe
<holstein> i would not use compiz
<holstein> not to "fix" something you broke, otherwise
<holstein> i would try with another user, with the stock setup
<holstein> windoww decorations are not something i would bother with til i get other issues sorted..
<benhem> hmm
<benhem> I'm not currently using compiz
<benhem> I'll reboot and see if anything is helped
<holstein> benhem: ok, im only responding to where you state you did
<benhem> well, as I said, I replaced compiz
<holstein> benhem: at some point, considering what all you have added and changed, you may want to just reinstall.. might be the simplese
<holstein> simplest*
<benhem> it might!
<benhem> I would love to just reinstall the open drivers
<holstein> benhem: xubuntu doesnt ship with compiz.. so, im not sure when you added compiz..
<holstein> benhem: the open driver are just there.. you dont remove them.. you didnt
<holstein> you can use the link i gave before to see about showing what you are using .. lspci -v or -vv whatever you need to see the driver you are using.
<holstein> look and see
<benhem> this is not a fresh install, holstein  -- I've added compiz and various things over the months
<holstein> benhem: sure... so, like i was saying, if you have strayed a lot from stock xubuntu, and broken it, and want stock xubuntu, you may consider it "easier" to just reinstall
<benhem> sure
<holstein> otherwise, just start undoing what you did to break it
<benhem> all I did was install fglrx, to break it
<benhem> I removed that, and it's still broken, so before I reinstall completely, I'd like to see about fixing the open driver
<benhem> (if that's the issue)
<benhem> otherwise I don't know what's up.  xorg.conf might be behind it
<holstein> the open driver is still there, and not broken
<benhem> never thought fglrx would mess with it
<holstein> just run the commands i gave, and that are at the link i gave to see what driver you are using.. what driver are you using?
<holstein> !nvidia
<holstein> lspci -v should tell you what you are using
<holstein> benhem: what driver are you using?
<benhem> http://fpaste.org/183162/58123142/
<benhem> that's the output
<holstein> try lshw -c video
<benhem> doesn't seem to give output, just says PCI (sysfs)
<benhem> and hangs
<holstein> benhem: friend, you need to determine what driver you are using.. however you would like to do that..
<benhem> ok.  following your instructions afaik
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD is what i always refer to
<holstein> what driver are you using?
<benhem> http://fpaste.org/183163/23458354/
<holstein> benhem: so, what driver are you using? i dont see anything you are sharing with me that details that..
<benhem> well, I'm confused as you are
<benhem> this is the output of the command the site you linked suggested in order to identify same
<holstein> benhem: i realize you are reading what i type, and responding with the actions i link,but, the fact is, you need to know what driver you are using
<benhem> that's a thing I don't know.  You said the open driver can't be removed, so to my knowledge that's what I'm using
<benhem> there is no other driver isntalled
<benhem> *installed
<holstein> benhem: no.. the driver is baked into the kernel. so, you never removed it. but, you specificially installed a different driver which may blacklist the open module, or set an xorg.conf to specifify
<holstein> you state you have no xorg.conf..
<benhem> let me updatedb and look again
<holstein> if its my system, and ive been messing around on it for months, i reinstall.. it'll take about 15 minutes.. andi'll know its right after its done
<holstein> if i want to "Fix" that, i'll try reading the documentation for the package i installed
<benhem> right...I understand the perks of a fresh install
<holstein> i'll update.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. i'll look at any ppa's i added
<holstein> i'll try as another user
<benhem> ok, update might be worth a gamble
<holstein> gamble?
<holstein> you *want* the upates..
<holstein> updates*
<benhem> gamble with regard to this specific problem
<benhem> holstein: http://fpaste.org/183164/58787142/
<benhem> I don't think any of those are what I'm looking for.  Is there another way the open driver could have been 'blacklisted?'
<holstein> benhem: sure
<holstein> benhem: in the documentation for whatever you installed, you should be able to find what happened, where
<benhem> hmm.  Ok, will try.  Thank you!
<holstein> or, just look and see what driver you are using
<holstein> should be the open one now
<benhem> look how?
<holstein> benhem: i just keep trying things til i get what i need
<holstein> but, i dont know your system..
<holstein> i dont know why the commands i give are not working..
<benhem> hm, ok
<holstein> i dont know if you have any 3rd party ppas or sources.. or what all you have done to tweak the system
<benhem> http://fpaste.org/183165/23459008/
<holstein> benhem: note, below vga.. in the audio category
<holstein>         Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<holstein> thats what im looking for.. and i'll just keep hammering at it til it tells me
<benhem> oh, isn't that snd sound?  I skipped that for that reason
<benhem> thank you
<holstein> benhem: that *is* sound
<holstein> im saying, there is *not* one for the VGA.. and i dont know why
<benhem> ah
<benhem> ok, I tried as su and got a bit more info
<holstein> i dont know if something is blacklisted, or if you have ppa's added, or if you added custom packages.. or whatever else happened
<benhem> nothing major afaik.
<holstein> if you didnt use the GUI to install the proprietary driver, and you just input some random sudo command, thats rather major
<benhem> :/  k
<benhem> nothing ELSE major
<benhem> holstein: radeon driver is enabled again, finally
<benhem> remove --purge'ing the fglrx-updates and rebooting seemed to do it
<benhem> thank you for that.  Now my obstacle is getting panels and keyboard input back (again)
<uiye> hello
<XATRIX> Hi, why when i connect external RGB cable to my laptop, it shows me a screen configuration dialog, as it should, but when i close this app - my current XFCE theme changes?
<XATRIX> I suppose it should be chanaged after i close the app
<XATRIX> I'll show you in actual. Let me do a screenshots
<brainwash> XATRIX: the settings daemon crashed most likely
<XATRIX> Looks, like
<XATRIX> How can i check for ?
<brainwash> do keyboard shortcuts stop working also?
<XATRIX> Yes, seems like
<brainwash> the process "xfsettingsd" is not running anymore
<XATRIX> But, alt+tab is still functioning
<brainwash> alt tab is managed by the window manager
<XATRIX> yeap it doesn't
<XATRIX> But what could be wrong with xfsettingsd ?
<XATRIX> Yea, i restarted this daemon by my hands, and i have theme came back to
<XATRIX> And my keys are now func.
<brainwash> bug 1379702
<ubottu> bug 1379702 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfsettingsd crashes after disconnecting external screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379702
<brainwash> you can start the daemon like this to get some debug info: XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 xfsettingsd --replace --no-daemon
<brainwash> maybe it's even the exact same crash
<brainwash> a potential patch is available in the linked upstream report, maybe you could test it
<XATRIX> Yea, i'll try to
<XATRIX> Thanks a lot for the help!
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<sterastos> bonjou il y a un canal francophone ?
<sterastos> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | sterastos
<ubottu> sterastos: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guido1> Hello, can I check my Xubuntu 64 bit instalation? I had to install some pakages so that I can run programs which arre only available for 32 bit. I would like to know if that influenced the 64 bit base
<knome> Guido1, you're still running the 64-bit version of xubuntu
<Guido1> knome: okee, I know that you can modyfy Linux a lot. so I was thinking about the pposibility of changing a 64 bit version to 32. Some times it's a bit slow
<Bogdan1508> Welcome! Before me was a big problem for window 7 operating system when connected to the network, it says "limited access" and a few seconds is "connected" and I have access to the Internet. And the operating system at pidklyuchennni this network is a network and click on system connects but 10 - 20 seconds the connection is interrupted. What can you do about it? I noticed that this happens only on networks with "limited access"
<natuzi> When I install a theme, it is not the same as the preview.
<likemindead> Through the software center?
<natuzi> likemindead: no with xfce-look.org and the themes folder
<natuzi> Ex: http://xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/90145-1.png mine http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/39965384a.png
<likemindead> Missing dependencies?
<natuzi> I don't know this is the page http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=90145
<brainwash> natuzi: did you change the window decoration theme (settings > window manager)?
<brainwash> natuzi: it's also very likely that old themes are not compatible anymore
<natuzi> brainwash: gtk and xfwm
<brainwash> try another theme
<brainwash> something less ancient :)
<brainwash> oh, you could also try to contact the theme creator
<natuzi> brainwash: yes i'll and what is your theme for xfce?
<brainwash> natuzi: I usually use Numix, it's a very popular theme and should be installed by default
<ippotsuko> @KawaiiUshio: @jason0x21 @xfceofficial  How do I set systemwide proxy servers in Xubuntu? i need use socks5 proxy and use .pac file to automaticly control
<montagne> I have a little problem: http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/93954860la.png I don't have the full window
<montagne> Ichecked the resolution and some other graphic parameters but the problem still
#xubuntu 2015-02-10
<Travis> Hello.
<mozmck> Is there an easy way to create samba shared folders in xubuntu?  In Nautilus/Nemo there is a plugin making it easy to share a folder from the file manager...
<GridCube> !gigolo
<GridCube> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (utopic), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<GridCube> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<mozmck> I saw gigolo - I'll have to play with it some, but it is not as easy/convenient as right clicking on a folder and telling it to share it.
<GridCube> mozmck: it usually just works out of the box fo rme
<akiva-thinkpad> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 15 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<bazhang> how many channels are you hitting this with akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> bazhang, actually I accidently this channel
<akiva-thinkpad> bazhang, only the non-support ubuntu channels. Sorry.
<mirinda2k> good evening, i just installed me a fresh 14.04 LTS on amd64 machine, but now there are some volume icons on the desktop i do not want. how to get rid of these?
<cereal> so i'm trying to figure out why wireshark from the menu keeps trying to launch with gksudo but yet its not referenced at all in the .desktop file...what am I missing?
<GridCube> you can either add them to fstab so they automount and you dont see them anymore, or you can hide the icons from the desktop settings
<mirinda2k> hiding via settings didn't work for me - thanks for the tip with fstab!
<mirinda2k> hmm,  "cat /etc/fstab | grep sdb" gives no result, but these are clearly sdb partitions :-(
<GridCube> they are mounted by their hash
<GridCube> also if you see them on your desktop they are not added to fstab
<GridCube> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mirinda2k> hmm, k. so seems there is no way to get rid of the icons :-(
<GridCube> mirinda2k: what?
<GridCube> no just add the lines to fstab
<mirinda2k> "Desktop settings" only give me the opportunity to remove "disks and drives" as whole - but thats not what i want
<mirinda2k> oh, adding? i was thinking of removing something from fstab
<GridCube> no, you want to add the drives there, so they automount for themselves and dont appear on the desktop waiting for you to click them to mount
<mirinda2k> but i do not want them mounted at all :-/
<GridCube> then set them to not mount
<mirinda2k> k, thanks, will consult the manpage for that. thanks a lot!
<mirinda2k> may i ask another noob question (as mi'm alreadxy here?)
<GridCube> shoot
<mirinda2k> i downloaded seamonkey, but when i try to execute it it just says "Failed to execute file "seamonkey-bin". Failed to execute child process "/home/default/seamonkey/seamonkey-bin" (No such file or directory)."
<GridCube> is your username default?
<mirinda2k> yepp
<GridCube> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in utopic
<GridCube> !info seamonkey trusty
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in trusty
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> no idea
<mirinda2k> downloaded it from seamonkey-project.org (due to ubunto dropped support :-( a while ago)
<GridCube> yeah
<GridCube> no idea sorry
<mirinda2k> anyway, thanks for your help. o'll now do my fstabbing :-p
<mirinda2k> worked, the icons immediately disappeared. thx!
<bazhang> !find seamonkey
<ubottu> Found: enigmail, xul-ext-colorediffs, xul-ext-password-editor, xul-ext-pdf.js, xul-ext-y-u-no-validate
<bazhang> !info enigmail
<ubottu> enigmail (source: enigmail): GPG support for Thunderbird and Debian Icedove. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.2-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 749 kB, installed size 4751 kB
<mirinda2k> have a good day and thanks for the support!
<m3n3chm0> hello, anybody here is using Firefox on Ubuntu, Xubuntu in my case or any other derivate Ubuntu distribution ¿???
<knome> m3n3chm0, why don't you ask the real question and find out
<m3n3chm0> good :) hello knome my problem is just inmy Xubuntu laptop Toshiba a660 13T with 4GB and Nvidia dedicated 1GB ram my Firefox is a holy crap about the speed or charge... I've tested all tips found on the NET without success.. pipelining, deactivating all addons (i only use ublock, and two or three more of them..))
<m3n3chm0> so i'm findind out what exactly the problem is...
<m3n3chm0> i'm using propietary driver from Nvidia version 331.113
<m3n3chm0> ohhh xubuntu 63 bits and also firefox 64 i guess... i tried to install firefox 32 bits but the results were the same :S
<m3n3chm0> it's lagging a bit time.. about 3-4 seconds charging the webs it's strange...
<m3n3chm0> as you know in windows Firefox is working like a charm , in this same machine
<m3n3chm0> i tested more distros... but Xubuntu is very light i think about the XFCE no problems... so why is Firefox having this bad performance ??¿¿
<m3n3chm0> sorry guys for this bible Text... :)
<xubuntu10w> Hi, Iìm new to Xubuntu. I'm trying to run it (and in this moment it is running) from an USB 2.0 3.60GB Pen drive. It runs some days and then the system crashes, the pen becomes write protected and I have to fix it with a special executable file I got by the pen maker. More, when at the Installer boot menu I select 'Check disk for defects' right before running X and after installing it, it finds there are some errors in 1 file. X 
<xubuntu10w> Are there pen drives more suitable to being made bootable or should I change disk, for example an external HDD?
<m3n3chm0> knome  '
<m3n3chm0> did you read ?
<m3n3chm0> :)
<xubuntu10w> what's knome?
<xubuntu15d> hi iv moved over from unity to xubuntu but lost my sound any one can help pls?
<dmtarmey> anyone able to help with sound lost it after moving over from unity
<dmtarmey> hi ?????????
<elfy> hi
<elfy> not sure if you've used #ubuntu before, if you have then you'll find this channel less immediate - it having much less people in it - let alone actively watching
<elfy> anway - the main difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu is the DE, so if your card worked there it should here, before you do anything else - check Pulse Audio controls - you'll find it in Multimedia in the menu
<dmtarmey> elfy the sound setting are all up but the bar at the bottom which should show the level of live feed is empty
<hobgoblin> dmtarmey: on the config tab - do you have it set up for the right options, then on theoutput  tab - I set my normal card as the fallback - green tick top right corner
<hobgoblin> also what card is it?
<dmtarmey> hobgoblin can you explain !!
<hobgoblin> words could go on - so ...
<hobgoblin> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot2015-02-1019-26-15.php
<hobgoblin> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot2015-02-1019-26-42.php
<hobgoblin> and then finally - you can see in the last one the right card is selected for playback
<hobgoblin> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot2015-02-1019-27-15.php
<dmtarmey> it says no card available
<hobgoblin> please run /exec -o inxi -A |pastebinit from a terminal
<bazhang> does he have pastebinit installed
<hobgoblin> xubuntu has it default afaik
<Unit193> Since before 14.04.
<bazhang> sweet, my bad
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> bazhang: everyone should have it be default :)
<bazhang> agreed
<dmtarmey> command not found
<bazhang> dmtarmey, you still using ubuntu then?
<elfy> might be an old xuubntu - no inxi :)
<dmtarmey> i have ubuntu with xubuntu front end
<elfy> oh right
<bazhang> what version
<Unit193> 'xubuntu' or Xfce?
<dmtarmey> dont know i just upgrade to bleededing edge i think, though it might fix the problem, haw can i tell what version it has upgraded to.
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> dmtarmey, ^
<dmtarmey> 14:10 it says
<elfy> but it's still Ubuntu - you just have a new DE installed? as Unit193 says - what - did you install xfce or 'xubuntu' ?
<dmtarmey> hobgoblin http://paste.ubuntu.com/10162888/
<dmtarmey> elfe xfce over unity
<dmtarmey> elfy how can i convert to full xububtu as xfce dosnt seem to work
<elfy> run aplay -l and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<dmtarmey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10162974/ elfy
<elfy> just aplay -l
<dmtarmey> command not found
<elfy> aplay -l
<dmtarmey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10162986/
<dmtarmey> elfy!!
<elfy> yes
<dmtarmey> did you get that http://paste.ubuntu.com/10162986/
<elfy> so it is recognised
<dmtarmey> so it seems but still no sound
<dmtarmey> elfy can i restore the system back to first installation as it was working then?
<elfy> remove what you added to ubuntu
<elfy> I'd check alsamixer to see if it's decided to turn on (or off) digital output
<dmtarmey> anythink that will get the sound working and an os that likes myu old machine, as my little boy broked my best machine so im on this one till i get the screen fixed.
<elfy> but there's not a reason that I know of for sound being lost after installing a DE only
<dmtarmey> elfy iv done loads to the system since installing it!!
<elfy> from what we have read in here - sound worked, you installed xfce, sound doesn't work
<dmtarmey> to be honest cant remember at what point it stopped working that why i would like to do a clean install of xbuntu on the machine from command line if this can be done
<elfy> well you can install with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<elfy> but there's no easy way of getting rid of the old ubuntu-desktop parts
<dmtarmey> do you think this will work ok?
<elfy> I can't answer that question - I've no idea what else is on it - you might be better trying a clean install
<dmtarmey> ok will do cheers
<pjotter> Hello everybody. I installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my computer but I can't seem to turn off the screen-saver. Even though I turned everything off in the settings menu, the monitor goes blank after 10 minutes or so. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<Slesa> @pjotter sounds a bit like power management
<pjotter> I tried setting power management. But nothing changes.
<Slesa> Light Locker Settings?
<pjotter> Basically what I have done: all slides to left "0/none" position and all tickers to "off" position. Both for power management and lightlocker. But still the computer goes to blank after 10 minutes.
<Slesa> No idea which is responsible for turning out at last - you still could turn off power management and screensaver in "Session and Startup/Autostart", but I know that to be buggy :/ and then turnoff light locker completely.
<Slesa> If it still happens, I am out. Sorry
<pjotter> I'll fiddle around a bit. Thanks for the help!
<salseroo> hi all. i have new installed kontakt/kmail on my xubuntu. but i have a akonadi problem. akonadi doenst work correct is the error report
<salseroo> how can i fix this problem
<knome> salseroo, i'd ask in #kubuntu, they'll know better what dependencies etc kde applications need to have in order to work
<salseroo> i will use kmail, kontact and knotes
<salseroo> and calender
<salseroo> i have to copy the mails in kmail on a email client on a other pc. which xubuntu email client is suitable for this problem. in which email client i can import easyly kmail emails?
<bekks> salseroo: In noone. The most convinient way would be using an IMAP mailbox.
<salseroo> i have many emails in kmail. it is to late for imap
<salseroo> i would export them in a easy compatible email client
<Slesa> Are we speaking about POP3 Mails or about IMAP mails?
<Slesa> Who is nowadays still using pop?
<salseroo> pop3 mails
<salseroo> sadly i am using pop3
#xubuntu 2015-02-11
<craigbass76> Is there a way to scroll through the contents of a window without that window coming to the foreground?
<Unit193> Pretty sure you can change focus rules to only when clicked.
<craigbass76> Aha... Thanks
<craigbass76> That was numb...
<Unit193> "Raise on Click"
<jozefk> how do I run a command automatically, every time system goes off? reboot, shutdown
<baizon> jozefk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/416299/execute-command-before-shutdown-reboot
<baizon> jozefk: sorry that was for an VM, here you have it for a "normal" system: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293312/execute-a-script-upon-logout-reboot-shutdown-in-ubuntu
<jozefk> thank you baizon I saw those kind of things but I have to create a script like this for example: https://gist.github.com/ymc-geha/8416723
<jozefk> which I don't know how to create and no idea about what I have to place in that header INFO thing
<jozefk> I could try to just include one line of code and exit 0 in the end etc. Maybe I will try that :)
<jozefk> I am lost in space even with this example: http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/805-run-a-script-at-shutdown
<jozefk> do case things. I just one to run one simple line of code
<jozefk> I placed this file: http://pastie.org/9938869 in /etc/init.d/ and created the links with update-rc.d but nothing happens on reboot. Why?
<jozefk> I placed this file: http://pastie.org/9938869 in /etc/init.d/ and created the links with update-rc.d but nothing happens on reboot. Why?
<swiezapietrucha> hello :)
<knome> hello
<badak> hello can i run faster xubuntu on my acer ao 722?
<cfhowlett> badak, did you install xubuntu?
<badak> i'm install lubuntu... is no fast than windows
<knome> xubuntu is most likely not going to be faster than lubuntu
<badak> its slow, if im opening mozila
<cfhowlett> badak, ubuntu in not magic.  lubuntu is the lightest OS in the family.  if it's still too slow for you, buy more ram or get a better computer.
<badak> ram on my acer ao722 is 2gb, but proc amd is 1ghz :3
<cfhowlett> badak, so it's an old, slow machine.  what, you thought lubuntu would make it something it's not?
<badak> so my proc amd c60 is slow =)) ok i think lubuntu make it fast than windows... hehehe
<xubuntu46w> speaks russian somebody?
<badak> wew indonesian please =))
<badak> russian pro hacker @,@
<ochosi> !ru | xubuntu46w
<ubottu> xubuntu46w: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu46w> ubottu, thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xubuntu46w> )))
<badak> =)) ubottu bot
<xubuntu181> Hi all ... xubu 14.10 from here http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate ... but when i download get 14.04 ... why?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu181, cold be that ubuntu-it made an error.  more likely you downloaded 14.04
<praet> Hi, is it possible to browse a windows share in a terminal? For example, open smb://server/share in Thunar then Open in Terminal
<praet> I cant seem to find where (if?) Thunar mounts the remote directory
<GridCube> i think its only possible if the samba share is mounted by fstab
<praet> so thunar is doing it natively?
<GridCube> i would guess its using a service of somekind
<GridCube> if my memory wors its gvfs probably or something like that
<GridCube> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<GridCube> !info gvfs
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - GIO module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.20.2-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 99 kB, installed size 614 kB
<praet> GridCube: Thanks for the heads up, found the mount here: /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=servername,share=sharename/
<praet> there should be a Custom action that can run in a remote dir
<GridCube> excellent
<GridCube> my memory is not that bad then :D
<xubuntu55w> badly need help
<Azelphur> !help | xubuntu55w
<ubottu> xubuntu55w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu55w> I have installed xubuntu 14.04 on my Samsung ativ and I have windows 8. each time I attempt to log in it tells me incorrect password. I have changed the root password no less than 15 times. I Uninstalled it and reinstalled xubuntu completely. the problem persists. what do I do? It still does not recognize my password
<knome> xubuntu55w, you shouldn't have a root password.
<Luyin> xubuntu55w: why are you mingling with the root password? why don't you log in as the normal user?
<xubuntu55w> I'm using the root password because the normal login is not working. the resources state if the normal login password is not working then to change it from the root drop down after using recovery mode
<xubuntu55w> so what is the resolution?
<knome> xubuntu55w, which resources state that?
<xubuntu55w> it would be helpful to get a solution instead if criticism. I'm a first time Linux user. pardon my vast sums of ignorance. is there a solution to this?
<bazhang> xubuntu55w, please show us the 'resources' you refer to; sudo -i for a root shell, never enable the root account itself
<brainwash> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Unit193> !pwreset
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<xubuntu00w> My applications on the top panel are appearing in duplicate. Can you pls tell e how to correct this
<user123> my sound is working in all programs except skype
<user123> mic shows fine in the mixer but no sound in skype
<user123> anyone had this problem on laptop?
<ochosi> user123: skype manages the sound itself by default i think
<ochosi> you can look in the skype settings
<ochosi> and you can try the testing call
<user123> ochosi, got the package from skype.com and reinstalled, now working ;D
<xubuntu52w> hello
<xubuntu54w> my login password does not work on xubuntu 14.04. how can I reset or just bypass the password. I am first time Linux user
#xubuntu 2015-02-12
<korrigan1> any wireless gurus around?
<knome> why not ask the real question and find out?
<korrigan1> I'm facing a issue with my wireless card in my xubuntu
<korrigan1> I can have a functional wired connection but not wireless
<korrigan1> here's my specs http://paste.ubuntu.com/10179683/
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<korrigan1> already saw those holstein
<holstein> i follow that, and i use lspci, lsusb, ifconfig to see what exactly my hardware is doing
<holstein> korrigan1: sure.. and?
<holstein> for me, i follow this.. i test, in a known good, and known supported operating system, to make sure the hardware is capable of working.. then, i move on to seeing if it supports linux
<korrigan1> following the wiki info I installed the firmware/b43/installer
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<korrigan1> yes, saw that one also
<holstein> personally, i'll just pull those out, if i have issues with them, and replace them
<holstein> depending on the model, they can be problematic when trying to use them with linux
<holstein> theres no "magic bullet", though.. no linux wifi guru that can write you a driver for it.. sometimes, things dont support linux
<korrigan1> currently this is what I have:
<korrigan1> lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl b43                   398950  0  bcma                   46583  1 b43 mac80211              580709  1 b43 wl                   6148792  0  cfg80211              433826  3 wl,b43,mac80211 ssb                    55983  2 b43,ssb_hcd
<korrigan1> bad format
<holstein> for me, i'll grab different live iso's, different kernel versions, etc.. and if i can make it work, i'll note the kernel version and modules in use, and other relevant information
<holstein> korrigan1: are you sure the device is working? if so, how? it works in windows? or an officially supported OS?
<holstein> otherwise, you may just think you have a driver issue, when, in fact the hardware could be broken
<korrigan1> yers, it's working
<holstein> also, i would try 14.04 ..not 15.05
<korrigan1> in windos
<holstein> 15.04*
<korrigan1> the kernel is 3.18.0-13-generic
<holstein> try the 14.04 live iso.. add what is suggested at the wiki for your device
<korrigan1> ok I'll try it
<korrigan1> thanks for the suggestion
<NEI4U2K> hi, i purged unity last night and installed xfce last night. It works fine for first time booting. but it goes into black screen after lid-close suspend and login.
<NEI4U2K> how do i fix this?
<holstein> but, it was fine in main ubuntu?
<holstein> NEI4U2K: are you using xubuntu now? or did you literally just install xfce4?
<dunpeal> Hi. I somehow got into a weird state on my Xubuntu box, that the GUI is "zoomed in": I can only see a part of the entire screen, which changes as I move my mouse. How do I revert it?
<bluesabre> somebody could have answered that one
<holstein> bluesabre: ?
<holstein> bluesabre: i didnt see you post a question...
<bluesabre> oh, not mine
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> [21:16:46] <dunpeal> Hi. I somehow got into a weird state on my Xubuntu box, that the GUI is "zoomed in": I can only see a part of the entire screen, which changes as I move my mouse. How do I revert it?
<bluesabre> alt+scroll-wheel for the curious
<holstein> go for it
<Unit193> bluesabre: Er, yeah.. Missed it.  I'd snagged one before.
 * bluesabre wasn't paying attention either
<bluesabre> I got excited when I saw an easy one, then sad when I saw he already left
<XATRIX> Hi, how can i lock the screen ?
<XATRIX> I have no xlock app here
<XATRIX> Also, CTRL+ALT+DEL  - it's too long operation
<xubuntu51f> hey everyone
<xubuntu51f> as I understand Xubuntu 15.04 won't have network manager applet
<xubuntu51f> can anyone explain me what will be replacing it?
<cfhowlett> !vivid | xubuntu51f
<ubottu> xubuntu51f: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<xubuntu51f> cfhowlett, does that mean that I should ask something about xubuntu in a ubuntu channel?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu51f, your question referenced 15.04.  NOT supported here as not released.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu51f> cfhowlett, so is it fair to assume that ubuntu will also be replacing their network manager?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu51f, your question referenced 15.04.  NOT supported here as not released.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu51f> ok, cfhowlett. Can you at least tell me if ubuntu always has used the some network manager as xubuntu (at least until 14.04)?
<cfhowlett> always?  no, it changed but I can't tell you what version.  sorry.
<xubuntu51f> ok, thank you anyway
<Cold_Inz> Greetings, I was wondering if I could receive some tips and info about XFCE4 on laptops. I'm intermedium(?) in use of Linux and ubuntu. The problem is that the system seems to sometimes hang, lag abit, and when not used in a while, programs take some time to startup, no matter how light they are(I set down the use of swap from 60 to 10, since I have 1024ram), and it helped, but still not desirable. Also running pipelight on firefox, wich runs
<Cold_Inz>  "quite" nice, but slight stutter in fullscreen. The laptop is a Dell Latitude D620. Anyone got any tips?
<Cold_Inz> I've run KDE earlier, but it hogged alot of resources. In XFCE4, I can't really see anything hogging resources, other than pipelight when it's running, it's taking all the cpu(can this be fixed?)
<knome> there's nothing xubuntu can do about pipelight using all your resources
<Cold_Inz> Yeah, I thought so, figured I'd ask anyways
<bam_> Hi, I have a question regarding installation of mrouted on Xubuntu 14 on ARM
<bam_> Just looking for "mrouted" in Ubuntu Software Center gets me no results.
<bam_> Do I have to add more repositories (other, or older)?
<bam_> I surely wouldn't have to compile from source, would I?
<elfy> bam_: if it's not in the repos then yes - unless there happens to be a ppa
<bam_> I don't know too much about repos... through google I find some 'index' pages from which it seems that it must be out there somewhere.
<bam_> example:
<bam_> http://archive.debian.net/potato/arm/mrouted/filelist
<bam_> or: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mrouted/
<elfy> yes - no idea about the debian, but that ubuntu is unsupported
<elfy> https://www.openhub.net/p/mrouted/
<elfy> seems to be there
<cfhowlett> elfy, 2004 ...
<elfy> https://github.com/troglobit/mrouted/releases
<elfy> cfhowlett: fairly dated then ...
<elfy> bam_: those openhub links look better - but where you'd get support I don't know
<bam_> thanks elfy for your reactions. You mean that I should take the source from there, and then compile on my target machine?
<elfy> there is a deb at the second link for 64bit - other than I would guess so - best I can do I'm afraid :)
<elfy> good luck
<bam_> OK, I'll give it a try. Thanks
<spierce> don't believe this is specifically xubuntu, but my left ALT key is mapped somehow squirrelly and won't cycle apps or responded to shortcuts like the right alt key does?  I believe it is somehow mapped to the compose key but nothing I've done has been able to get it to respond as a normal ol' left alt key.
<bam_> elfy, thanks for your help. Compiling from source gave an error because yacc wasn't installed. Also this was not in Ubuntu Software Center, but "apt-get install byacc flex" did the job. I've now got a working mrouted.
<elfy> bam_: nice - and you're welcome
<lopta> I'm debating whether to use Xubuntu for my new work desktop.
<lopta> Has its bash been patched?
<Pici> patched?
<cfhowlett> bash?
<lopta> I know that's one of the questions the IT people will ask me.
<cfhowlett> what's wrong with bash?
<lopta> cfhowlett: If it doesn't ship with bash, that's great. :-)
<Pici> Yes, bash is the default shell.
<lopta> Ah, ok.
<Pici> Are you asking about a patch for a specific CVE?
 * lopta checks his email
<lopta> Something called "ShellShock", apparently. It mentions CVE-2014-6271, 7169, 7186, 7187, 6277 and 6278
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 processes trailing strings after function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apache HTTP Server, scripts executed by unspecified DHCP client... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<lopta> Thanks ubottu
<Pici> lopta: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2380-1/
<lopta> Pici: That looks encouraging. Thanks!
<timvisher> is there any way to lock the screen with a hot corner in xfce4?
<timvisher> i don't even know if that's the right question. i'm usually on a mac
<holstein> there are many ways to lock the screen.. you want to just hover in a corner and lock it?
<timvisher> yes. preferably if i move the mouse into any of the 4 corners the screen should lock
<ochosi> timvisher: i guess you could try with something like "brightside
<ochosi> ehm, "brightside". ideally it'll be available in your distro's software repositories
<timvisher> i thought brightside had gnome deps
<ochosi> i haven't used it personally though
<ochosi> just some gnome2 librarie
<ochosi> s
<holstein> gnome and xfce are gtk..
<holstein> if you want *only* xfce, just use xfce "as-is"... if you seek to add functionality, you'll need to add software
<timvisher> holstein: i don't have any philosophical issue with gnome, i just thought that it and xfce didn't like to share the same sandbox
<holstein> timvisher: you should be able to add repo applications with no issues
<holstein> timvisher: in many cases, i will either load up a live iso, or an installation in VM, or on another machine, and try applying and testing settings and applications
<timvisher> holstein: makes sense. i'll look into doing that
<holstein> no doubt, you can implent that hot-cornering you want..  but, its not something that will be a simple "click and do" in xfce
<timvisher> cool. that's what i wanted to know
<holstein> timvisher: i would start here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218063
<holstein> i would read the entire thread. there is good explanations for the risks, and a few different ideas
<voodoox> hi guys
<Nixus> hey
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<ankan_> Hi guys! I'm on a ASUS UX302LG and looking to get things started with Xubuntu. Is anyone running Xubuntu on a zenbook?
<xangua> you would first need to download xubuntu and try it yourself
<ochosi> ankan_: you could also google around a bit
<ankan_> yeah well I've found alot of stuff concercing ubuntu, can the same methods/information be applied with Xubuntu?
<ochosi> depends a bit, but in general yes
<ankan_> I'm soft of paranoid since this is a brand new laptop.. Trying to convince myself I can handle it lol
<ankan_> sort of*
<ochosi> i think really breaking it would mean dropping it on the floor
<ankan_> well hopefully thats not gonna happen, although I've never really explored my BIOS so really anything is possible
<Nixus> hola
<Nixus> cualquiera
<knome> Nixus, english only please.
<Nixus> aquieria?
<elfy> !es | Nixus
<ubottu> Nixus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nixus> okay
<ankan_> ok so now I created a live USB with Xubuntu on it, edited some in the BIOS and got the menu where I could choose "Try Xubunt, Install Xubunt.. and so on"
<ankan_> but when I clicked "Try Xubuntu without installing" my screen was just black with some dim light at the bottom for a minute..
#xubuntu 2015-02-13
<xubuntu116> test
<Two> test
<Two> weird
<BuddyButterfly> anyone tried xubuntu in kvm with spice?
<BuddyButterfly> Enhancement suggestion: Increase corner area for resizing windows. It is very tricky to hit the corner ;-)
<Luyin> BuddyButterfly: I use alt + right mouse button or alt+F7 (custom shortcut) to resize ;)
<BuddyButterfly> ?
<brainwash> BuddyButterfly: http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<BuddyButterfly> ah, will try. thanks. Though, the resize grips are very small.....
<BuddyButterfly> any idea why xubuntu does not work in kvm with spice?
<brainwash> only xubuntu?
<brainwash> if it's a general ubuntu issue, please ask in #ubuntu and/or #kvm
<BuddyButterfly> yes, only xubuntu
<BuddyButterfly> compared it directly to fresh install with kubuntu.
<BuddyButterfly> kubuntu works fine. xubuntu gets crippled fonts etc.
<BuddyButterfly> I have installed an encrypted system. xubuntu 14.10 did not start at all after reboot. 14.04 was able to start. Though splash for password can not be used as no keyboard input is accepted. One has to force shutdown and enter it then in textual mode. Splash must be then switched off to be able unlock.
<BuddyButterfly> same thing with the splash in virtualbox. No input accepted. Has to be switched off to get it to unlock.
<BuddyButterfly> Kubuntu workds, though.
<BuddyButterfly> any ide?
<BuddyButterfly> idea?
<BuddyButterfly> or, could you verify?
<brainwash> BuddyButterfly: sadly no idea
<BuddyButterfly> ok, but tnx für looking.
<brainwash> BuddyButterfly: it's just strange that kubuntu works fine. did you install them both with full disk encryption?
<BuddyButterfly> yes, both with full disk encryption.
<BuddyButterfly> that the splash does not work is not so important, though, annoying. But that 14.10 does not start is really a problem.
<brainwash> the splash/boot screen is rendered by plymouth, and it should behave identically across all ubuntu flavors I'd think
<BuddyButterfly> but it does not....
<brainwash> I suggest that you test the current development release 15.04
<brainwash> to see if the issue is still present
<BuddyButterfly> there must be some differences maybe in kernel parameters regarding screen resolution and device.
<BuddyButterfly> good idea.
<brainwash> also file a bug report on launchpad against xubuntu-meta and plymouth
<BuddyButterfly> maybe the difference is also in modules loaded for screendisplay.
<BuddyButterfly> the splash is shown nicely, though. Also the entry field is visible. but nothing can be entered.
<brainwash> the underlying layer (kernel, drivers, boot configuration,..) should be the same
<brainwash> it's possible that the xubuntu boot screen (the visual thingy) is somewhat broken or not compatible
<brainwash> but still, it should not prevent keyboard input
<brainwash> so yeah, please test 15.04 and file a bug report :)
<tyrog> Hi is this PPA considered stable? https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xubuntu-staging
<tyrog> I mean, does it have the risk of bringing major breakage?
<elfy> it does say "Please DO NOT consider this PPA a main, stable source for the packages."
<tyrog> elfy: That is the general advice of most PPAs though
<Luyin> is any PPA ever considered stable?
<Luyin> if it were it might as well be in the regular repos
<tyrog> Luyin: For those who want newer versions of packages, why not consider using them?
<Unit193> Luyin: Some pretty much are, others are daily builds and testing grounds, like this one.
<elfy> tyrog: yea I know that, but this one in particular might have things today - gone tomorrow, working today, not tomorrow
<Luyin> tyrog: I don't say I would not use PPAs, it's just that use of PPAs is not supported here
<elfy> tyrog: "The packages are uploaded for the convenience of people testing these new package versions and features."
<tyrog> thanks guys I will stay away from it then.
<Marzatha> why ff crashes on a new xubu install?
<Luyin> Marzatha: what do your logs say?
<Marzatha> dunno
<Luyin> perhaps it would help to know :P
<Marzatha> where is the log?
<Luyin> Marzatha: /var/log. it might also help to start firefox via a terminal and see what output you get
<Marzatha> Luyin: thank you!
<Luyin> np
<Unit193> Also if you're on a recent version, in ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
#xubuntu 2015-02-14
<dewp> hellohello! so many way described, but not sure which is the best getting native resolution on uhd display... using gtx 970 (already installed drivers) but cannot change the resolution
<dewp> how would you start?
<dewp> way => ways ;-)
<xubuntu01w> hi
<xubuntu01w> you there
<Unit193> We're all here, just maybe not mentally.
<Evil_Eric> i hate to ask such a simple question but i installed something that aint working and need ro remove it i used a installer but no ppa for it can anyone help xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bazhang> installed how
<bazhang> and what wa s the exact package
<Evil_Eric> mehhh never mind i figured there was a simple /sudo whatever command
<bazhang> all set then Evil_Eric ?
<Evil_Eric> yeah it was in a folder im my home directory
<Evil_Eric> so now im just busting it out 1 pieca at a time
<bazhang> what was the package, just out of curiousity
<Evil_Eric> pia_manager my vpn's beta installer package
<Evil_Eric> like i tried to explain abouve
<xubuntu29w> I have a question about using .xsession or .xinitrc with Xubuntu. Could anyone help?
<Evil_Eric> i figured you wouldnt need all this info just to uninstall something
<bazhang> depends entirely on what was installed, and the method used
<Evil_Eric> figured there was just a /sudo apt-get remove then package name to get rid of it
<Evil_Eric> i just explained all that a min ago
<bazhang> if apt does not know about it, then that wont work
<bazhang> checkinstall can be helpful in certain cases, though not this one
<bazhang> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Evil_Eric> it was installed with the installer and no ppa was installed i mean how mmuch more english can i get
<bazhang> ppa's are actually much easier to manage in that regard with ppa-purge
<Evil_Eric> yeah i know that
<bazhang> and asking simple questions on how something was installed are a very basic , normal step in helping troubleshoot issues
<Evil_Eric> but like i said its a installer not a ppa
<bazhang> as there are many different type such installers, the case was not clear
<bazhang>  .sh for example
<Evil_Eric> yeah
<Evil_Eric> thats exactally what type it was
<bazhang> network manager should have a way to manage vpn
<bazhang> thus obviating the need to go outside package management
<Evil_Eric> yeah it does i was just messin with the beta installer of it checking it out
<bazhang> a vbox is great for testing stuff; personally I would be very careful about using it on a personal desktop set up
<Unit193> xubuntu29w: Not if you don't tell us what the question is...
<xubuntu29w> I'm trying to setup uim in Xubuntu, and according to the instructions I'm reading I need to set some environment variables in either ~/.xsession, ~/.xinirc, or ~/.gnomerc, but when I create these files in my home directory and restart the vars don't show as changed in my terminal.
<bazhang> vim?
<xubuntu29w> uim "universal input method"
<bazhang> for what
<xubuntu29w> It's used to input text for foreign languages and scripts, such as Chinese.
<bazhang> ibus for that
<xubuntu29w> Unfortunately I'm having trouble getting it to run.
<xubuntu29w> I am trying to use uim, not ibus.
<bazhang> ibus is the correct tool
<bazhang> especially for such as Chinese
<xubuntu29w> I'm not going to argue over ibus. I want help with uim.
<Evil_Eric> http://pastebin.com/MdAkmTB3   <---- theres the paste bin
<bazhang> !find uim
<ubottu> Found: gkrelluim, golang-goget-ubuntu-touch-ubuntuimage-dev, libuim-custom2, libuim-data, libuim-dev, libuim-scm0, libuim8, libuima-adapter-soap-java, libuima-adapter-vinci-java, libuima-addons-java (and 44 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=uim&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<bazhang> !info gkrelluim
<ubottu> gkrelluim (source: gkrelluim): GKrellM plugin for uim. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1-4 (utopic), package size 12 kB, installed size 73 kB
<bazhang> not used uim, sorry xubuntu29w
<xubuntu29w> Does Xfce read from .xsession .xinitrc or .gnomerc?
<xubuntu29w> These are the instructions I'm reading: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Uim/Setup
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to get back old design of xubuntu 13.04 in 13.10? I hate this pink.
<ochosi> irgendwer4711: start up gtk theme preferences in the settings dialog and click reset
<irgendwer4711> I did already
<ochosi> did you restart your session too?
<irgendwer4711> no, but I got the idea
<irgendwer4711> I try this now
<irgendwer4711> well done
<winsux> ey xubuntu comrades! i
<winsux> 'm having a little bit trouble with my computer because it won't properly boot in GUI mode
<ObrienDave> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<winsux> i've tried to reset xfce config files but to be honest i don't know where to start
<winsux> it is a long story: i tried to compile gtk+3.0 on xubuntu 14
<winsux> i downloaded all depedencies and most libs compiled successfully, but when i tried to setup gtk+3.0 with ./configure it said 'XInput2 not available'
<ObrienDave> try asking in #ubuntu  there are more people to help you there
<winsux> after some googling i found out i had to change /etc/default/grub to make sure it boots in 'text' mode
<winsux> so after using vim and sudo update-grub and sudo reboot it boots in text mode, as expected
<winsux> but i couldn't figure out how to compile gtk+3.0 properly so i changed /etc/default/grub back to 'quiet splash' (the previous setting) and update-grub and reboot
<winsux> this is where the problems started. grub boots ok en xfce seems to load properly.
<winsux> but after a couple of seconds it reverts to a black screen with just a blinking cursor
<winsux> the only way to get out this was to CTRL+ALT+F1 to open the virtual console and login normally
<ObrienDave> try asking in #ubuntu  there are more people to help you there
<winsux> isnt that a problem to ask it there? because ubuntu does not use xfce
<ObrienDave> well, stick around then, someone can help you eventually
<winsux> well thanks for referring to ubuntu
<Alexfrench> maybe ask on xfce forum no ??
<winsux> good idea. this is a good time to register an account :P
<Alexfrench> even linux mint 17.1 use xfce too if you want
<Alexfrench> maybe this error occurs on another distribution
<winsux> i think that my configurations are messed up but i'm not sure because i'm fairly new to (x)ubuntu distro's
<ObrienDave> there's an easy fix for it, i can't remember how to do it
<winsux> once i logged into the virtual console. typing startx or startxfce4 boots a 'working' GUI, but then my audio output devices aren't properly detected.
<winsux> and typing X just takes me back to the black screen with a blinking cursor
<ObrienDave> you could try reinstalling xubuntu as a drastic measure. do you have a separate /home?
<winsux> home/methos is the only dir in /home
<winsux> that doesn't count as a separate /home i guess?
<knome> winsux, what happens if you log in with a new user account?
<winsux> i tried sudo adduser poep to create another account and i logged into that account in the virtual console. then i had to manually type startx to start the GUI. it looked like it had the exact same problems
<ObrienDave> i mean /home as a separate partition
<winsux> oh nope everything resides on a single partition
<winsux> (well i have a swap on another partition, but that's about it)
<mirinda2k> Good evening, i'm using 14.04. Is there a easy way to make window boarders thicker? It is not good useable for me when try to resize (stretch) a window.
<elfy> mirinda2k: try using alt + right mouse button to resize windows
<mirinda2k> i know i can do it with key shortcuts and also there is the triangle in the right lower edge of the window (at least in Bluebird theme), but i really want to make the borders thicker :-)
<elfy> not sure how - someone else might :)
<mirinda2k> anyway, thanksm elfy
<Alexfrench> maybe draw your own window theme ?? first is it possible on xubuntu ??
<mirinda2k> sure it would be i assume and i already was thinking about that, but i'm a little afraid of all the work.
<elfy> mirinda2k: some reading here might help http://sevkeifert.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/increase-window-border-size-in-xubuntu.html
<elfy> also I believe some other themes use thicker borders
<mirinda2k> elfy: thanks a lot for the link, that may fit my needs. Happy Saturday!
<elfy> welcome :)
<skinofstars> hey gang. i'm just trying out xubuntu. i was wondering if there is a meta-key launcher, like unity?
<jatt> Super+T opens terminal Super+W opens browser does that count?
<skinofstars> that's nice, but not very general use
<skinofstars> i guess i'm used to just hitting super and typing what i want
<elfy> ctrl+esc opens whisker and you can type then
<elfy> you can edit that so it uses super instead
<skinofstars>  ahh, that's pretty good. yeah, that'll do. thanks :)
<jatt> alt+f3 and search app
<skinofstars> haha, loads of options now :)
<Kream> hi all - I'm running 14.10 -- how do i disable lightdm?
<Kream> i tried update-rc.d - didnt work
<Kream> bun - didnt work
<Kream> lightdm keeps on displaying
<holstein> Kream: displaying the login screen? you mean?
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<holstein> id see if that still applies
<Kream> ahhh okay wow
<Kream> how would one just stop lightdm from running, every boot?
<holstein> Kream: if i didnt want it, i would remove it
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i would likely start with that ^ instead of xubuntu , and just add the minimao that i want
<Kream> yeah, i want it but for a few boots on this vm i want it disabled - how would i do that?
<holstein> Kream: i would try the text mode
<holstein> Kream: or, remove and put it back.. or, disable properly.. or, just use it all the time, since its not doing anything "bad"..
<Kream> sure, i could just sudo chmod -x the binary but i want to know how to do it the init script way ... i mean, its been a while since I've drawn a blank on something so basic
<brainwash> Kream: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-file
<brainwash> upstart is the default init system in 14.10
<Kream> i created lightdm.override - didnt work
<Kream> ahhhh i just did touch
<Kream> sec, tryin
<brainwash> read carefully :)
<Kream> yeah, the doc i originally read implied a file named lightdm.override would do the job
<Kream> rebooting...
<Kream> and it works. thanks brainwash and holstein
<brainwash> great :)
<brainwash> run "sudo start lightdm" to launch it on demand
<bigmek123> hello, anybody else has wierd white-box problem with icon for dropbox ?
<bigmek123> dont think "reinstall it" is the solution I want
<remline> bigmek123, I had that problem previously, but it recently went away. I'm assuming some update in the past 2 weeks resolved it?
<knome> well i don't think that would fix it either..
<bigmek123> remline, it just broke when I switched to pure xfce session, not xubuntu session
<bigmek123> shouldnt done that probably
<remline> bigmek123, what do you mean by pure xfce session?
<bigmek123> remline, you can choose session you log into, by clicking in the top right corner on a little mouse-icon
<bigmek123> there's two for xubuntu 14.04 - xubuntu and xfce
<remline> bigmek123, I have dropbox v3.2.6. What version do you have?
<bigmek123> remline, same
<remline> bigmek123, I assume restarting the computer didn't help? :)
<remline> I wish I could tell you why my icon is working now but wasn't before. It fixed itself somehow...
<bigmek123> remline, no, I shutdown daily
<bigmek123> I have this issue for a couple of days now
#xubuntu 2015-02-15
<slinkp> Does anybody know what is bound to the brightness / darkness keys?
<slinkp> whatever it is, it displays a brightness indicator when i hit those keys but it doesn't actually make the laptop screen brighter or darker...
<slinkp> and it has hijacked those keys away from the xbindkeys scripts i had written that actually work :(
<slinkp> can't find those keybindings in any config anywhere.
<ronin> my music player shows my tracks like 1 11 12 2 etc. how to rename that they are shown in order
<ronin> 0's are cut
<knome> what is "my music player" ?
<PrCZeK> hello, can anyone help me with xubuntu now ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | PrCZeK
<ubottu> PrCZeK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PrCZeK> sorry ok
<PrCZeK> I have issue on Thinkpad edge e531, if I want to change volume in keyboard Fn+F3 to volume Up. and then fast start type , then it freeze
<PrCZeK> and i cant type
<PrCZeK> I have to change volume again and then i cant type, I dont know how to fix it
<MajorGrub> Hi all
<MajorGrub> I’m having some troubles booting on a xubuntu USB key from Coreboot / SeaBios. On a HP chromebox.
<MajorGrub> lMajorGrub: It just hangs after I select my USB key and displays « Booting from USB Device »
<shp> hey watsup ppl... i have a problem...14.04here...my systray is gone what to do ? thanks
 * shp at xfce
<shp> please?
<shp> can any1 help?
<GridCube> shp, how gone?
<GridCube> do you still have panels?
<shp> well
<shp> there is no system tray
<shp> yes
<shp> how to show up sound vol and wireless interfaces
<GridCube> ok, then go to the panel, right clic on it, go to panel, then add new elements to the panel, then search for the plugins indicator addon
<shp> i have to manually start some diff wirelesds mngr in order to see my wireless netw stuff
<shp> ...tryin now
<shp> wow
<GridCube> ?
<shp> it works to a big extent thamks GridCube
<shp> !!!!
<GridCube> :) excellent!
<shp> i want to leave onlu the sound ind w/o thunderbird
<GridCube> sorry, i dont think you can do that
<shp> sound wireless and thunderbird are 1 how to split g
<shp> ..ok
<GridCube> oh, wait, you can choose wich ones you can show
<GridCube> in the settings of the indicator plugin
<shp> irts all under indicator plugin
<shp> how to access em?
<GridCube> you go to >panel >preferences of the panel >last tab "items", select the indicators plugin, clic the gear icon for the indicator settings
<GridCube> once its done you press alt-f2 and run xfce4-panel --restart
<shp> well it doesnt really working but at least i have my wireless and sound back..thanks a lot GridCube
<GridCube> de nada
<shp> hope u njoy the eve.. :-)
<GridCube> same same
<sidi> People who are testing 4.11, it'd be nice if you could have a look at https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11359 and try to find other plugins that do not support intelligent hiding. basically, all plugins that have a popup/window opening (such as the Clock plugin's calendar) should prevent the panel from hiding when their window is visible.
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11359 in General "Fix panel hiding when calendar is open" [Normal,Assigned]
<mbs_> evening all
<theRealGent> Anyone know how to restart xfce without loggin out and losing all my applications?
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu, someone might know
<theRealGent> O.o
<ObrienDave> since there's 10x the people in that channel
<ObrienDave> 13x, sorry ;p
<Unit193> theRealGent: What do you mean by 'restart xfce'?
<ObrienDave> you scared him ;P
<ObrienDave> he's over in #xfce
<MajorGrub> I’m installing xubuntu on a hp chromebox and in the list of partitions I see many different sda partitions… I don’t know if these were created by chromeos and if I can just remove all of them and create a single partition for xubuntu.
<ObrienDave> MajorGrub, not knowing chromebox, i would assume they are partitions for the installed OS
<MajorGrub> ObrienDave: Can I assume it’s safe to just delete them ?  I don’t intend to have chromeos installed side by side with xubuntu
<MajorGrub> ObrienDave: ?
<ObrienDave> only if you're ABSOLUTELY sure you want to do that
<MajorGrub> ObrienDave: … Hmm I guess I am
<MajorGrub> I don’t want chromeos
<ObrienDave> i am suffering some severe laptop lag LOL
<ObrienDave> ok, then i suggest two partitions minimum for xubuntu, / and /home
<ObrienDave> your OS will go into / and your user data/installed programs go into /home
<MajorGrub> But I don’t know if I can tell the installer to do that
<MajorGrub> I’m in the partitioner
<ObrienDave> yes, you can using the "something else" selection
<MajorGrub> Yah, and I see all the partitions now
<MajorGrub> With colors and all
<ObrienDave> yup, it's been quite a while since i did an OS install. you might ask in #ubuntu. more people to help there
<ObrienDave> same OS, different desktop environment
<MajorGrub> Yeah I know… Can you believe I’m an embedded system engineer lol
<ObrienDave> would you believe i'm an unemployed machinist/ CNC programmer? ;P
<ObrienDave> biab
<MajorGrub> Haha
<ObrienDave> anyway, not knowing chromebooks at all, i'd be reluctant about helping with a full install
<Meerkat> oh howdy dear people. I'd love some help. I was zooming out and in on Blender with a touch pad and now my whole ubuntu is zoomed in.
<knome> Meerkat, alt+scroll should revert taht
<Meerkat> knome, oh thank you very much! :)
<knome> np
<DexterF> hi. can't ssh into live after installign openssh-server and setting a passwd for user xubuntu. access denied. what else do I need?
<Unit193> DexterF: What command do you use?
<Unit193> ssh xubuntu@10.1.1.60  should work.
<MajorGrub> Xubuntu installed on HP Chromebox ! SUCCESS
<MajorGrub> I can sleep now
<Unit193> G'night!
<MajorGrub> Good night : )
<DexterF> Unit193: that's what I do. ssh asks for login but won't accept the passwd
<Meerkat> DexterF, ssh -v should inform you some more. There is also a log file for ssh connections. /var/log/auth.log
<DexterF> Meerkat: hm. reset password once more, works. am sure it was the same before. well.
#xubuntu 2016-02-15
<xubuntu469> windows dömane
<xubuntu469> help
<slickymasterWork> !ask | xubuntu469
<ubottu> xubuntu469: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu469> exit
<xubuntu469> domäne
<xubuntu469> windows domäne
<PhilGEE> hmm
<xubuntu451> is anyone out there?
<xubuntu60w> Hi, I'm currently installing Xubuntu and I'm stuck on mount points...I'm using / for my boot SSD, but what mount point should I use for my storage hard disk?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu60w:  you could use /home
<xubuntu60w> Thank you well_laid_lawn, I will use that.
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<`qq> does anyone know if i can change the name of a tab in xfce4-terminal, after the fact, and from a script?
<`qq> ie, this works xfce4-terminal --tab -T "title"
<`qq> but it creates a tab which i dont want
<xubuntu60w> My installation is now stuck at the "force UEFI" pop up window. I have clicked "continue" but there is no response.
<branau> `qq: Check this out here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=34078
<branau> If I'm not mistaken xfce4-terminal emulates xterm by default
<branau> So unless you've changed that, you should be able to tweak that to suit your goals
<`qq> branau: thanks. checking.
<`qq> branau: sadly no
<`qq> it works on an xterm, but not on xfce4-terminal
<`qq> it's fine
<`qq> i'll just do it on creation time
<`qq> thanks anyhoo
<branau> `qq: No luck with that? I'm sure it can be done, seems like a pretty basic concept. Let me look a little deeper, there's bound to be a way
<`qq> at least using the xterm compat doesn't work
<`qq> this works on an xterm echo -ne "\033]0;newtitle\007"
<`qq> but not on xf-term
<`qq> i work with lots of servers, and have a tab per server each with its own tmux. so i need the hint, otherwise it would be confusing.
<`qq> and the mouse on my laptop doesn't work, and i refuse to carry one :)
<branau> `qq: try this little bit, I found it on StackOverflow: trap 'echo -e "\e]0;$BASH_COMMAND\007"' DEBUG
<branau> That should update the terminal title
<`qq> branau: trying
<branau> `qq: I found it here: http://superuser.com/questions/175799/does-bash-have-a-hook-that-is-run-before-executing-a-command
<branau> There are some other things in there you could try too
<`qq> branau: is that for the prompt? or the title?
<`qq> well let me try
<branau> `qq: That snippet was supposedly for the title
<branau> I didn't test it though
<`qq> branau: yes!
<`qq> branau: thank you!
<branau> `qq: Nice! Glad you got something work. Sure thing!
<`qq> branau: this is HUGELY helpful to me ... mouseless as i am now
<`qq> thank you thank you
<branau> `qq: Sure thing! Glad you got it figured out :)
#xubuntu 2016-02-16
<xubuntu32w> I have xubuntu 14-04 and how do I up grade to the lastest one
<xangua> xubuntu32w: why?
<xangua> Why you wanna upgrade to the "latest one"?
<xubuntu32w> cuz my computer keeps asking me and then when I put my password in it does nothing
<xubuntu32w> i guess I don't have too
<xangua> xubuntu32w: what message do you actually get?
<xubuntu57w> Hi! I am on Xubuntu 14.04. My Gnumeric is 1.12.9. When I try yo use the "Customize Chart" window in Gnumeric, I get sub-windows in its tabs which are very, very small, making it extremely hard to change parameters for each plot. about 70% of the "Customize Chart" window is entirely unused (gray).
<Behi> Hi all, if Chrome freezes your system entirely from time to time, could you please do me a favor and upvote this bug report: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=586926
<Behi> I have spent a week or so on this bug report. I have also reported it to freedesktop.org: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94109
<krytarik> !crosspost | Behi
<Behi> Sorry, krytarik
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 94109 in intel "Sometimes, when taking Chrome out of full-screen mode, the whole system freezes and needs a cold reboot" [Critical,Assigned]
<ubottu> Behi: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jorhel> i just installed xubutu trusty tahr on my PC everything was working fine until my password stopped working and to boot I'm mow locked out of the system. How do I reset it short of re installing it and more to the point what happened to my password?
<Guest73956> hello #xubuntu
<DiamondSword> anyone around please ?
<dkessel> !ask | DiamondSword
<ubottu> DiamondSword: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DiamondSword> oh ok
<DiamondSword> I had brightness issue, just installed Xubuntu. I followed this: http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/ brightness seems ok now but I cannot change it.
<DiamondSword> power options, there is percent level for that on AC or on battery but nothing changes.
<DiamondSword> what do I miss?
<DiamondSword> also fn keys for brightness not working..
<DiamondSword> I have a Asus laptop and using xubuntu 14.04 lts
<DiamondSword> I've downloaded open sans .ttf files but don't know how to install them..
<DiamondSword> there is a guide here http://www.binarytides.com/gorgeous-looking-fonts-ubuntu-linux/ but /usr/share/fonts/ folder not have others fonts in it, there are folders. where should I paste the fonts I've downloaded to install?
<knome> you can create a new subdirectory in the directory you mentioned for open sans
<knome> or if you only need the fonts for you user, you can put them in /home/user/.fonts
<knome> or even alternatively, if you only install a few fonts, double clicking the font file should open a dialog that enables you to install the font
<DiamondSword> knome, double clicking opens window "open with" not the dialog to install the font.
<knome> okay. you can use any of the other two methods i told you then
<DiamondSword> knome, I'm new to this
<DiamondSword> I cannot have the option create file on file manager at /usr/share/fonts
<knome> you'll need to use sudo to do that
<knome> so if you only need it for your user, put the font in /home/user/.fonts
<DiamondSword> knome, I don't have home/user partition but I copied them to a new folder at /usr/share/fonts/opensans and it works.
<DiamondSword> thank you!
<knome> user being your username
<knome> and np
<xubuntu96w> why there are no checksums or signatures enclosed with downloads? I want to verify integrity of the image like pretty anything I install
<xubuntu96w> I mean on the page where downloads are
<knome> captngrumpy, please stop
<captngrumpy> knome: sorry!
<knome> xubuntu96w, torrents are the preferred method to download - with them, you don't need the checksums because that's done automatically; for the direct mirror downloads, the sums are on the download pages for them
<DiamondSword> I installed touchpad-indicator_1.0.4-0extras14.04.1_all.deb via ubuntu software center. I want to remove it but can't find on ubuntu software center. how to remove it?
<xubuntu96w> I dl-ded via torrent but I still want to verify it - gpg signature'd be the best
<knome> DiamondSword, sudo apt-get remove touchpad-indicator
<knome> xubuntu96w, you can get the sums from any of the (http) mirrors
<DiamondSword> thank you knome
<GeekDude> My sound settings window appears to have gone
<GeekDude> Might be related to when I accidentally broke xfce
<GeekDude> rather, uninstalled some necessary xubuntu packages
<GeekDude> though I thought that was fixed when I ran apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<knome> or in other words, you removed something you are uncertain of, and now you want our psychic skills to tell you what it was?
<sim642> I came back to my laptop to unlock it but it just froze on the unlock screen and now just shows "This session is locked"
<sim642> trying to login from a TTY doesn't work either, it just freezes after getting the password
<Guest64296> do you use xfce's task manager or?
<Guest64296> maybe gnome system monitor?
<Guest64296> I like both, but xfce's application finder not seem to work on task manager.
<Guest64296> any ideaa?
<Guest64296> *ideas
<knome> ideas for what?
<Guest64296> why application finder not working on xfce's task manager..
<Guest64296> does it work on you, knome ?
<knome> i don't use the application finder
<xangua> Yes, it does
<Guest64296> xangua?
<Guest64296> it seems to work, but not find any.
<Guest64296> I'm coming from Windows, normally I should start first mysql service and then mysql workbench can connect to the mysql server.
<Guest64296> here on xubuntu, I've started mysql workbench and it connected.
<xangua> By finder you mean whisker? Because that's what I'm referring
<Guest64296> I want to see if mysql service is working ..
<Guest64296> xangua, no. task manager's app finder, I mean
<Guest64296> xangua, button on top left when you run task manager
<Guest64296> so, I can't find mysql there, running processes
<Guest64296> I did "show all processes"
<Guest64296> g'night
#xubuntu 2016-02-17
<GridCube> for some reason my screen setup is not being remembered when i reboot the computer, both monitor go back to mirrored mode with the smallest monitor resolution, i made an arandr script with the desired configuration and added it to the autorun at login area of configs but still doesnt do it
<GridCube> this is the script http://pastebin.com/rDmCAn2q
<GridCube> i checked the sh created by arandr and says -rwx------ 1 grid 190 feb 13 16:44 base.sh so i went and made a chmod +x and now it looks like -rwx--x--x maybe this is it?
<GridCube> mmm im reading around and the problem seems to be lightdm messing with the screens, its suggested that i add the xrandr script to the lightdm.config file
<GridCube> i dont know how safe that is
<GridCube> this would be the suggested script http://pastebin.com/mgfYYUZp
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> no luck
<GridCube> i dont understand why the script doesnt get autoexecuted at the login
<GridCube> i dont get why it doesnt autorun the script
<GridCube> well i made a launcher on the panel and ill run the script from there, but thats just silly
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> it worked so fine until i upgrade
<GridCube> !hello
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> :/
<knome> GridCube, patience!
<knome> :)
<GridCube> :/
<knome> maybe it helps if you sleep over it
<GridCube> i tried
<GridCube> it seems xfce is not autorruning any script at all
<GridCube> i tried creating a different script that just created a file on the home folder but nope
<GridCube> nada
<GridCube> what bothers me too is that xfce is completelly disregarding ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml as well
<knome> maybe something else is overriding that
<GridCube> i just dont get it
<ep0na> hey
<ep0na> xfce4-terminal is being a PITA
<ep0na> can i disable hotkeys/shortcuts in it?
<ep0na> for example, F11 opens it full screen
<ep0na> but i need to use F11 in the terminal
<Unit193> ep0na: Edit → Preferences → Advanced
<ep0na> omg ty Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<ep0na> wait, that didn't do it
<ep0na> that only disables F10
<ep0na> F11 still makes the terminal full screen
<Unit193> ep0na: Eh, right.  For that, edit  ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/accels.scm adding  (gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/terminal-window/fullscreen" "")  and relog.
<ep0na> haahahahaha
<ep0na> you're kidding, right?
<ep0na> damnnnn
<ep0na> that's a huge pita
<DiamondSword> hello
<DiamondSword> I have this: http://i.hizliresim.com/yLYpr9.png
<DiamondSword> I just install the Xubuntu
<DiamondSword> there is some people talk about this but they are very old, like 2011-2012
<DiamondSword> tried some of them, didn't work out.
<DiamondSword> double mouse icon, double battery icon
<DiamondSword> what can I do to fix it, please?
<well_laid_lawn> DiamondSword:  that looks ok to me
<DiamondSword> well_laid_lawn, do you see there 2 mouse icon?
<DiamondSword> and it doubles when I add battery icon too.
<well_laid_lawn> DiamondSword:  I don't see one mouse icon in that image
<DiamondSword> well_laid_lawn, :) one on the right and the on on third at left
<DiamondSword> two are icon for mouse
<well_laid_lawn> why do you think they are for the mouse ? there's not normally a staus bar icon for the mouse
<well_laid_lawn> but I do see the two icons that are the same
<DiamondSword> well_laid_lawn, there is a battery icon there
<DiamondSword> they are both for mouse or something, anyway one of them is extra, I want to remove it
<well_laid_lawn> when you put the mouse over one of the icons does it give an indication of what it is ?
<DiamondSword> mouse, battery, show time in menu bar, show percentage in menu bar, power settings
<DiamondSword> I'm going to ubuntu ~
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<django_> hey all
<django_> when i hit print screen it gives me the option to upload to imgur, which account does it upload to though?
<dkessel> django_: they are uploaded without an account. At least here.
<sim642> would be nice though to be able to set up your own account
<sim642> that other weird service it has allows that
<K3N1> Hi
<dkessel> sim642:  sure. you're free to file a bug for xfce4-screenshooter - that is the application name
<dkessel> maybe on of the xfce developers will pick it up
<Guest79749> hi, I just installed xubuntu and updated etc etc, all was fine until I rebooted and the top panel/taskbar has disappeared...can anyone help me sort it out please?
<krycek> Guest79749: Check to see if the panel is running first.  Can do that from a terminal with   ps ux | grep xfce4-panel   if it isn't, alt+f2 and  xfce4-panel
<Guest79749> hi krycek, can't even open a terminal :/
<Guest79749> no such luck
<Guest79749> super+t or alt+ctrl+t both not working. I know they're both set to open it as I checked, but nothing is happening in the gui when I press those
<branau_> Guest79749 are you able to open a terminal by right clicking on the desktop?
<Guest79749> hi branau. Nope.
<Guest79749> :/
<branau_> How about alt+f2?
<branau_> Sorry, ctrl+alt+f2
<Guest79749> opens something called "application finder"
<branau_> With control + alt + f2?
<Guest79749> asks me for login info, I'm not sure of username...
<Guest79749> I have both passwords
<Guest79749> (not my laptop, my friend who is not here right now)
<branau> Guest79749: Ah, you'll need to know his username for that to work
<Guest79749> I'll message her now, she should be awake...hold on
<branau> You can press ctrl + alt + f1 all the way to like f7 to get back to the gui again
<Guest79749> thanks branau, I'm there already ;)
<branau> Cool, haha. Just making sure. If you can get her username and password, you could login to another shell session like that and then check the processes running
<Guest79749> that could help! ....if I can get the login username!
<Guest79749> :-)
<Guest79749> she might be working...hmmm. Right I'll come back here later when she replies. Thanks everyone: branau and krycek, really nice to have the support :-)
<branau> Sure thing, feel free to ping me when you're back if you're still stuck with it
<Guest79749> thanks branau, i just tried a thing: went to logout and it said Logout Squeek, so Squeek must be the username, right? so in a shell session it gives me the name of the computer and the word login and then a ":"
<Guest79749> I entered Squeek and the password but it didn't work
<Guest79749> That seems to have me stumped
<branau> yeah, Squeek is more likely than not her display name
<Guest79749> but not the username?
<branau> Correct
<Guest79749> damn!!
<Guest79749> ok
<branau> They're not necessarily the same
<Guest79749> true
<Guest79749> so many names so little login!! LOL
<Guest79749> ok branau, I'm off now, will ping you back when I find out m ore. Cheers again :-)
<branau_> Sounds good, good luck!
#xubuntu 2016-02-18
<branau_> quit
<rapha-k> when will there be a correction of dropbox' bug, that doesn't allow its icon to appear in xubuntu's notification bar? reference into the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2256902&page=4&p=13441870#post13441870
<dada__> Hello
<dada__> Does someone knows how I can disable a monitor using the command line only ? I am using an old laptop and the internal monitor is broken so I want Xubuntu to use only the external one
<Akxwi-dave> dada__, try here http://superuser.com/questions/636617/disabling-laptop-monitor-on-boot  down near the bottom is a script that may help
<nullx002> hi
<nullx002> xubuntu 15.10, can i hibernate and wake from a multiuser system.
<nullx002> one user is sudo others are desktop users
<nullx002> need to hibernate and wake sudo user, desktop users can live without swap
<navik> hey guys, i've been having issues with renaming files and thunar crashing
<navik> it's been marked as a bug i think but has a fix been issued so far?
#xubuntu 2016-02-19
<xubuntu07w> Hello, y a il un francais pour mes quelques questions de débutant honteux?
<krytarik> !fr | xubuntu07w
<ubottu> xubuntu07w: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu07w> k thx
<ryderr> so, one thing that *really* pisses me off about xfce is how difficult it is to resize windows? there's literally a 1 pixel wide border that you can grab onto to resize a window? any settings to fix this?
<knome> ryderr, please keep the language and attitude family-friendly
<knome> ryderr, but to answer your question, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<ryderr> thank you, nigger
<ryderr> i mean, knome
<RoadRunner> is there a screen saver app in xubuntu?
<xubuntu50w> hello
<heoyea> RoadRunner: xscreensaver
<RoadRunner> heoyea: ok, so that's from ubuntu software center; nothing is available in xubuntu by default right?
<heoyea> RoadRunner: yea u can install it
<RoadRunner> heoyea: what about rss-glx (that's also availbale on usc) and is suppose to be able to work independently from xscreensaver but doesn't.  Have you had any experience with that?
<heoyea> havent try anything else
<RoadRunner> I used rss under win and was happy with; installed it in xubuntu (without xscreensaver - which is suppose to work) each indiv. saver works as an app in a window but not as a screensaver...
<RoadRunner> I guess after installing xscrensaver, Light Locker becomes useless and can be removed?
<heoyea> sure
<RoadRunner> did anyone have any luck getting rss-glx screensaver to work without xscreensaver?
<Murii> Hey! Can someone help me install http://lxqt.org/ ?
<Murii> at least give me some advices on how to roll it?
<Unit193> There might be a PPA, but it is in Xenial.
<sorinello> Hello. I have installed the package system-config-samba to manage samba shares from GUI. When I start it, it requires my password, but then nothing appears on the screen
<sorinello> any idea is the package is broken ?
<Unit193> sorinello: I have never used that application, but can you either start it via terminal, or look in ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log?
<sorinello> Unit193, indeed, there are some errors http://pastebin.com/jjUk70bb
<Unit193> !find /etc/libuser.conf
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/libuser.conf does not exist in wily
<sorinello> and indeed, I don't have that file
<Unit193> sorinello: There's a few https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-samba/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 in there for that.  This really looks quite outdated...
<sorinello> ok, so I'll assume the package is broken, so I'll remove it. Thanks !
<xubuntu065> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu065> Inew to ubuntu, I am still installing
<mikodo> What display  server will Xubuntu be able to use once Ubuntu goes to Mir? Will X be supported for Xubuntu to use? Is XMir planned to be the long-term solution? What?
<knome> nobody knows yet; the xubuntu team will give a fair chance for all technologies
<knome> but of course it depends on xfce too
<mikodo> knome, Thx. "fair chance for all technogies" could that mean even looking at Wayland if need be?
<knome> sure.
<mikodo> Good. Then I don't need to worry for the long-term.
<mikodo> knome, One last thing. To keep abreast of developments, would the discussion on transition be discussed  here? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<knome> mikodo, in terms of mailing list discussions, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<knome> mikodo, and the irc channel #xubuntu-devel
<mikodo> knome, Got it. Thank you!
<knome> no problem
<knome> and if you are interested in helping, we'll happily help you get started and more in either of those place
<mikodo> knome, I would love to be able to, but if I told you my story, you would see why I can't afford the time really.
<knome> i understand (though let me try to lure you a bit more by telling there are tasks that do not require that much time investment (at any particular time) as well)
<mikodo> Let me guess. Testing
<knome> anything is welcome really, even just following discussion (and taking part)
<knome> including, but not only that :)
<mikodo> I'll start with reading the batch file lists. Thank you,.
<knome> np :)
#xubuntu 2016-02-20
<mikodo> knome, I just finished the registration through my email servic to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel and saved my thought I saved my password in KeePassX but turns out I didn't. What should i do?
<mikodo> oops, that looks stupid
<knome> mikodo, you should be able to reset the password from the listinfo page
<mikodo> Okay, without my password.
<knome> yes :)
<knome> it'll send you a reminder in your email address
<mikodo> Is that listinfo page in the email notification I got
<knome> you just sent the URL to that listinfo page ;)
<knome> it's in the "unsubscribe" part
<knome> basically just dump in your email address and it'll show you some options
<mikodo> Okay, I didn't read it yet, but I'll look.
<mikodo> knome, Okay I see it in the one you just sent and also in the first one. Sorry about the bother. Thanks!
<knome> no problem, glad you got it sorted
<GeekDude> Is there a way for me to output a custom snippet of text as a panel applet?
<GeekDude> It would need to update every few seconds
<GeekDude> Hopefully defined via some form of bash
<GeekDude> hmm, xfce4-genmon-plugin
<GeekDude> Seems to be working great :D
<xubuntu91w> I had problems while upgrading from trusty to wily.
<xubuntu91w> It crashed while installing the new packages.
<xubuntu91w> I rebooted, and typed:  dpkg --configure -a
<xubuntu91w> Now it starts the X server, but does not find the wireless card and usb devices so I can't connect to the net in xubuntu
<xubuntu91w> Does anyone know how to repair the aborted upgrade?
<knome> directly from trusty to wily?
<xubuntu91w> Yes
<knome> well, that's not a supported upgrade by any means
<knome> you can only upgrade from LTS to LTS or to the next regular release
<xubuntu91w> At this stage, what's the recommended thing for me to do? A clean install of wily?
<flocculant> xubuntu91w: where do keep your data? seperate home? do you have more than the wily installed?
<xubuntu91w> I don't have a separate /home partition, but I made a backup of /home before I started. I have dual boot with Win 8
<flocculant> grab a wily image then and put it on a
<flocculant> usb stick or however you want to install it
<flocculant> boot with that - when you've gone through the where you are bits - see if it offers you a wily to wily upgrade - try that first
<flocculant> if that doesn't work (and probably won't) reboot and install from the stick to the same partition you already have - use the something else option at partition to do that
<flocculant> then use your backup
<flocculant> xubuntu91w: ftr upgrade patchs are LTS to LTS or LTS to next version concurrently (but you have to tell it to look for any version)
<flocculant> s/patchs/paths
<flocculant> and the next version has to be a supported one
<flocculant> bear in mind that non LTS versions are now only supported for 9 months
<xubuntu91w> Thank you.
<GabiLuci> Hi, have any french user here?
<bekks> !fr | GabiLuci
<ubottu> GabiLuci: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bekks> Chances to find some are quite good in #ubuntu-fr ;)
<xubuntu81w> Can xubuntu be installed on Hp Stream 7  32 bit with UEFI firmware using flash drive install?
<xubuntu81w> Hello, need help with this:  Can xubuntu be installed on Hp Stream 7  32 bit with UEFI firmware using flash drive install?
<xubuntu13d> bonsoir
<xubuntu13d> il y a quelqu un ?
<Unit193> !fr | xubuntu13d
<ubottu> xubuntu13d: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu13d> j'ai besoin d'aide .. ok désolée je suis novice merci  bonne soirée
<Andrew1970> Hello
<Andrew1970> Hey I was just wondering if there is a better FLASHPLAYER than ADobe?
<xubuntu10d> bonsoir, désolée vous m'avez redirigée vers un salon d'aide xubuntu en français il y a qulques minutes mais suite à un pb j'ai perdu le lien vous pourriez me le redonner svp
<xubuntu10d> svp ?
<xubuntu10d> il y a quelqu'un svp ?
<xubuntu10d> svp vous pourriez me donner le chemin pour rejoindre le chat français pour l'aide xubuntu ? merci :)
<xubuntu10d> Quelqu'un parle français ? svp ?
<flocculant> !fr | xubuntu10d
<ubottu> xubuntu10d: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Andrew1970> Hey I was just wondering if there is a better FLASHPLAYER than ADobe?
<flocculant> Andrew1970: I just use whatever flashplugin-installer gets :)
<xangua> Andrew1970: better flash is no flash
<flocculant> maybe so - people still need to use it though unfortunately
<tortib> Hi, I'm interesting on installing Xubuntu on my Mac Pro 3,1
<tortib> Do I just create a USB thumb drive?
<knome> tortib, please note that mac's aren't officially supported hardware
<tortib> hmm
<tortib> well that's sad to hear
<medicijnman> how can i properly reinstall and restart the bluetooth daemon?
<Unit193> !mc
<tortib> knome my main thing is that I use Ableton in OS X , it's the only thing stopping me from using Linux
<Unit193> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<medicijnman> i tried sudo apt-get install bluez-gstreamer and then sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<medicijnman> but bluetooth service tells me it "can't open rfcomm control socket"
<medicijnman> because the address family is not supported by the protocol
<tortib> If i'm running a application in wine that requires USB devices, can I access those USB devices from wine?
#xubuntu 2016-02-21
<ngomes> hello
<knome> hello
<ngomes> anyone with xubuntu and using dropbox ?
<ngomes> there's something wrong with the dropbox applet ?
<knome> why not ask the real question?
<ngomes> i think the last dropbox update fails on xubuntu
<ngomes> at least , the applet,  the icon on panel
<knome> i don't use dropbox myself, but it would totally help support people if you told which xubuntu version and how you have installed the dropbox stuff
<ngomes> i use 15.10 with automatic updates from dropbox , 3.14.7 , i think its the latest from dropbox
<Unit193> Being their repo, or nautilus-dropbox?  And yes, it's now trying to use the indicator and leaves a "missing icon" in the panel, as well as something you can't click on?
<ngomes> their repository .
<ngomes> yes the icon is a prohibided icon
<ngomes> deb [arch=i386,amd64] http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu wily main
<ngomes> from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<knome> you probably should ask them then since we have no control over what they do
<ngomes> hmm
<ngomes> im in room #dropbox , but few ppl and none replyed yet
<ngomes> ok thanks , knome
<slapierre> question: magic mouse fails to connect automatically when booting, should I add something like "hciconfig "Apple Wireless Mouse" up" at the end of /etc/rc.local or is there a cleaner solution?
<xubuntu77d> hello evry body
<tortib> is it possible to create a image using dd of the used space on a disk drive?  I don't want the total of the usb drive to be the image, just the files that are used on that specific disk
<heoyea> yes
<tortib> heoyea how do I do that?
<heoyea> tortib: think it was call dd sparse
<tortib> heoyea what is that?
<tortib> is that a different binary?
<heoyea> just a method to get used data
<heoyea> not free space
<heoyea> but really use something else
<heoyea> like a filesystem cloner
<tortib> I just want to use dd
<heoyea> dd aint good for what u wanting to do
<tortib> sparse seems like it will do what i'm asking
<diamondsword> hello. I want to upgrade xfce version from 4.10 to 4.12 I think to follow this guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhiy5lq9HYw but after installing xfce 4.12, he doesn't have the stuff comes with 4.12 like new whisker menu, new dock, new brightness/volume controls. only now he has xfce version 4.12 when "about xfce" clicked. how can I get the real xfce 4.12 shown here http://www.xfce.org/about/tour ?
<KeyboardNotFound> How can I disable bluetooth on startup?
<dkessel> KeyboardNotFound: i don't know - but searching gave me this which might work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<xubuntu11> hi guys, i try to run a script at power state switch between ac to dc. i put the script into /etc/pm/power.d/ and chmod x it. it puts "performance" per echo into /sys/devices/ystem/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_govenor, but if i unplug my powercable and vi into the scaling_govenor it just stays at the default and doesnt change - what am i doing wrong?
<jpt9> Quick question -- is it possible to upgrade from a non-LTS release to an LTS release?  (I'm currently running 15.10, and I noticed 16.04's going to be out in a few months.)
<xangua> jpt9: yes, you'll be able to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04
<jpt9> Good to know.  Thanks.
<xubuntu11> how is the standard deamon called who handels cpu freq scaling?
<suncokret> hello, is there someone for help? :)
<flocculant> !ask | suncokret
<ubottu> suncokret: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suncokret> is it secure if we use portable linux programs which we put for example in home directory?
<suncokret> or it is better for me to put that programs in for example usr directory and paths for configuration files in home
<svetanikola2013> greets from serbia
<suncokret> otkud ti Nikola?
<knome> english only please
<svetanikola2013> hey i am sorry but i dont recognise the nickname suncokret
<knome> no problem; i didn't see you talking in non-english :)
<svetanikola2013> do you know where is the user suncokret from cause he spoke on serbian and seems to know me
<svetanikola2013> but i dont recall the nick
<knome> he's gone; i don't know him personally either
<knome> !rs | svetanikola2013
<ubottu> svetanikola2013: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<knome> maybe they can help
<svetanikola2013> yeah  :-D
<svetanikola2013> anyways  xubuntu ruleeessss....2 days ago i did ffressshh  install on 14.04.3  lts i got it customized so nice
<svetanikola2013> it's running like a charm
<knome> glad to hear
<svetanikola2013> oo yeah.....i am glad i god rid of windows and started using linux years ago
<knome> btw, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for a more relaxed chatter (this channel is for support)
<svetanikola2013> oh sorry i am gonna runt thru the list of channels again
<knome> np
<linuxguy> Hi all, how do I fix the floating "input not supported" message on latest xunbutu with an ATI card pls?
#xubuntu 2017-02-13
<walrider> how can i upgrade my OpenGL version to 4.2  my device is supported 4.2
<Infamous> walrider, may not be on linux
<akxwi-dave> walrider:  what gpu do you have
<akxwi-dave> Nvidia's 340.32 drivers support upto version 4.4 If I remember rightly..  just ensure your drivers are upto date
<walrider> akxwi-dave, i have AMD Radeon HD 6320
<walrider> akxwi-dave, and i am running 14.04.5
<walrider> akxwi-dave, i need upgraded opengl to run games from steam
<kraziekris> Hi, I have just installed Xubuntu on my Lenovo P50 laptop after trying EVERY other platform and its the first distro which has worked out of the box with my hardward.... Which is great, the only problem I am having is when I plug in an external monitor its seeing it as an extention of my laptop screen which means when I fullscreen an app its panning on both screens.
<akxwi-dave> walrider:  have you installed the propriorty drives from with xubuntu?
<walrider> akxwi-dave, yes but that is not letest version of openGL
<akxwi-dave> You may need to download the lastest drivers from AMD to get it.. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<kraziekris> Also to add to my question above. I am using Nvidia Drivers.
<akxwi-dave> although I had a  6570 on 14.04 and that ran steam games fine
<akxwi-dave> kraziekris:  you may want to restart your laptop with the extra monitor plugged in...  I sometimes find that not all options to extend rather than mirror isn't available if I plug in the monitor after I have already booted
<akxwi-dave> I now have it plgged in before booting up.. that way I get all options
<akxwi-dave>  mine is a Lenovo E530..
<akxwi-dave> with an  nvidia 630m gpu
<kraziekris> Hi, thanks, I have it extended but thats exatle what its doing its just extending, Its does not see each screen as individual so when I maximize an app it setends over both screens.
<kraziekris> its there a way around this?
<kraziekris> Hi, not sure if anyone answered me, the IRC channel kicked me.
<kraziekris> I need help with extended monitors.
<kraziekris> I need linux to still see them as individual to some extent... When I expand an app it stretches over both screens.
<kraziekris> is their a support forum?
<kraziekris> is there a support forum?
<kraziekris> Hi, after trying every Linux Distro for my lenovo P50 I have found Xubuntu to be the best suited as it nearly works out of the box.  The only trouble I am having is that Linux sees both my screens as 1 screen so when I maximise an app it pans over both screens.  How can I fix this so maximising an app just maximises to the screens its on?  Thanks  Chris
<kraziekris> I am using Nvidia drivers.
<pmjdebruijn> kraziekris https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/multihead#TwinView
<pmjdebruijn> oh he's gone again
<lerner> I added a pannel number 1 toxubuntu,on the bottom part of the screen. on certain applications like command line, even when configured to automatically hide, i can still see 2 milimeters of it
<lerner> how do I fix that?
<xubuntu27i> Hi!
<xubuntu27i> Someone there?
<Pici> Theres always someone here... whether they can help or not is another story
<xubuntu27i> jajaja
<xubuntu27i> cool
<xubuntu27i> I'm upgrading xubuntu. But I don't now how recognize an old crypt partition
<xubuntu27i> know*
<xubuntu18w> hola
<xubuntu18w> tengo una duda
<knome> english please
#xubuntu 2017-02-14
<zealot_work> o/ I was wondering if I could get some help with some Python issues in Xubuntu 16.04
<h> Hello
<Guest65741> How do I install ubuntu once it is downloaded? Do I extract the .iso and open an .exe?
<xangua> ! Install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DAlchy> I have an arm7l (rk3288) but I can't find an iso for it.  Anyone have a link to the iso I can flash to this device?
<bazhang> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<bazhang> augh quit
<karl_> Hi
<karl_> Any Eclipse Python users here?
<xubuntu56w> can you please tell me hoew to enable wifi
<zealot_grtl> Why I build python 3.4.2 from source, where does it install to?
<zealot_grtl> when, not why*
#xubuntu 2017-02-15
<xubuntu94w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu94w> hi there i need some assistance
<xubuntu94w> if you are able to do that it would be appreicated
<knome> ask the question and we will find out
<xubuntu94w> thank you
<xubuntu94w> probably a silly question
<xubuntu94w> i have been a windows user for 15+ years
<xubuntu94w> i got no idea how to install anything on linux
<xubuntu94w> how do i install programs?
<knome> use the "software" application found in the menu
<xubuntu94w> it wont load
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<xubuntu94w> at first it was crashing, then it stopped giving an error
<xubuntu94w> 16.4.1
<xubuntu94w> but now when i try to open it just looks like its loading
<knome> ok, open a terminal from the menu, then run the following command in it:
<knome>   rm ~/.local/share/gnome-software/*
<xubuntu94w> no icons or anything show everything is white with 3 dots
<xubuntu94w> ok this is a command in terminal?
<knome> (you might want to close the software window first)
<knome> yes
<knome> then try opening software again
<xubuntu94w> without the asterisc?
<knome> with it
<xubuntu94w> from rm to the*?
<knome> yes, the whole line
<xubuntu94w> ok software is closed
<xubuntu94w> will try now thanks
<xubuntu94w> another silly question lol
<xubuntu94w> whats the paste command>?
<xubuntu94w> right click worked fine
<xubuntu94w> it says rm: cannot remove '/home/pc/.local/share/gnome-software/*': No such file or directory
<xubuntu94w> im going to restart my computer, thanks for your time i really appreciate it. maybe after a restart that command will work
<skillz> Hello - since an update last week, I've noticed my wireless has become very unstable - any ideas?
<xubuntu01w> I lost all graphical environment of my installation
<xubuntu01w> The command line still works, you can recover there
<pmjdebruijn> when did you "lose" it
<pmjdebruijn> what happened
<pmjdebruijn> what version of xubuntu are you using? what graphics card do you have?
<xubuntu01w> I revove gtk + 2.0
<pmjdebruijn> revove?
<pmjdebruijn> removed?
<pmjdebruijn> how did you remove it?
<xubuntu01w> remove
<pmjdebruijn> apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0 ?
<xubuntu01w> Because I need to install gt + 2.18
<pmjdebruijn> how did you expect that to not cause problems?
<xubuntu01w> yes
<pmjdebruijn> apt will have explicitly warned you about that
<pmjdebruijn> and you can't install random versions of software on random distro versions
<xubuntu01w> then apt-get autoremove
<pmjdebruijn> if you need GTK 2.18, I would recommend to use an older xubuntu version
<pmjdebruijn> but better yet, not use GTK 2.18 at all
<pmjdebruijn> why would you need specifically 2.18?
<pmjdebruijn> I just realized how old 2.18 is
<xubuntu01w> Is it possible to roll back this or just reinstall?
<pmjdebruijn> reinstalling will be much much much simpler
<pmjdebruijn> recovering won't be super hard, but I don't have time to hold your hand doing it
<pmjdebruijn> but seriously, why do you think you need GTK 2.18?
<xubuntu01w> So let's go
 * pmjdebruijn is really curious
<xubuntu01w> I was trying to compile xscope
<xubuntu01w> I understood that I needed this version of gtk
<pmjdebruijn> if that's the case xscope is too unmintained to realistically use
<xubuntu01w> I tried installing, but an error happened ...
<pmjdebruijn> it might just as well not exist
<pmjdebruijn> presumably this is why distros aren't shipping it
<pmjdebruijn> unless the error was unrelated to gtk versions, you might want to pastebin the exactly including backlog, and someone might be able to help you build it
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu01w: but in short, when you remove a package, and apt tell you it's going to remove ten of other packages, you probably shouldn't proceed
<pmjdebruijn> tens*
<pmjdebruijn> dozens*
<xubuntu01w> I needed a parallel port logic analyzer, I did not find it for linux ...
<xubuntu01w> So I thought about modifying xscope and was trying to study it
<xubuntu01w> But I discovered that I am a user with little knowledge for this
<knome> well
<knome> hmm, wrong channel. nvm.
<pmjdebruijn> oh damnit, I wanted to point him to sigrok
<xubuntu56i> hi everyone
#xubuntu 2017-02-16
<Kaydo> Hello
<Kaydo> I'm having some issues with Xorg
<xubuntu26w> Hi, I have just successfully installed Xubuntu , coming from Kubuntu14.04
<xubuntu26w> My first and probably most important question: how can I move the top horizonal panel to the bottom?
<xubuntu26w> And my second one, how can i eliminate the starters on the left. I have now since over 10 years a different idea of Desktops than most developpers.
<flocculant> xubuntu26w: panel preferences - unlock it - move it about, desktop settings > icon tab > default icons
<xubuntu26w> Thanks. Do I have to click on a certain point inside the panel? I can not click and tear the panel down, as I did with the vertical second one for the left side.
<knome> you need to select the panel so it has a red dashed line around it
<flocculant> or just go straight to settings and find panel in there - might be useful to try help on the main menu - and check what you can do:)
<xubuntu26w> I have the red dashed line. But one has to catch the point to pull the panel in one of the four corners.
<xubuntu26w> OK, then up to the second question, Can I just delete the whatever they are called left vertical icons. I manage this via the file manager.
<xubuntu26w> Jus making that nothing gets lost this way.
<hoff> exit
<knome> xubuntu26w, the bookmarks? yes
<hp-elitebook> hi all
<hp-elitebook> im having issues with usb transfer speeds on the hp elitebook 8540w
<hp-elitebook> the correct driver is being used
<hp-elitebook> it is not a kernel problem, i tried mint kde with the same kernel and it was working fine
<hp-elitebook> any help would be greatly appreciated
<hp-elitebook> im gonna try main ubuntu version first. ill be back.
<pmjdebruijn> it's the same kernel
<pmjdebruijn> so it's highly unlikely it would matter
<pmjdebruijn> presumably you'd get an equivalent version
<xubuntu26w> OK, thanks a lot for your help. I will come back, promised.
<Guest39535> Xubuntu 16.04.2 have problems with thunar crashing. Also with wifi asking for verication. Lose internet connection when returning from suspend
<ljfs> Lately, my XFCE volume slider has stopped working at random. I think
<ljfs> it's when someone unplugs the main 1/8th inch jack and then plugs it
<ljfs> back in. I open up Pulseaudio volume control, and the "System Sounds"
<ljfs> slider doesn't work either. Ordinarily, I'm pretty sure the volume
<ljfs> keys control the "system sounds" slider, and moving either one of them
<ljfs> will control the volume. However, right now they seem to be different
<ljfs> things, and neither one is actually controlling the master volume
<slee> hi, just had an nvidia update for 375.39....i was already on 375.39, why was the update the same version?
<flocculant> check the changelog
<hp-elitebook-854> Hi All
<knome> hello
<hp-elitebook-854> So i've been having issues with usb transfer speeds on xubuntu 16.04
<hp-elitebook-854> it is using the correct drivers
<hp-elitebook-854> it is not a kernel issue, i tried several other versions, as well as other distro with same version.
<hp-elitebook-854> I also tried main ubuntu, and no issues there.
<hp-elitebook-854> the xubuntu live cd has no problems either as far as i could tell.
<hp-elitebook-854> so this is an xubuntu issue and I have no idea where to start fixing it
<hp-elitebook-854> any help would be greatly appreciated
<hp-elitebook-854> no ideas?
<Unit193> Did you try using a different filemanager?
<hp-elitebook-854> hi Unit193, yes I actually tried spacefm as well, same problem...
<moetunes> can we ban people with brand names as their nick ? Don't need marketing in here
<knome> i don't see any marketing there.
<Unit193> He doesn't like the 'hp' nick.
<knome> i understand that's what they are referring to, but i don't think the intention is to do any "marketing" (especially as the user tells their hardware isn't working...)
<Unit193> Well, in his testing, it's seemingly a software issue.
<knome> still, i wouldn't call that good advertising ;)
<Unit193> I didn't.
<genii> I was going to remark to moe before they timed out that the usual is we only ask for nick changes if it's considered offense
<genii> offensive/vulgar/etc
<_James_> Hello, wondered if anyone could help me, i accidentally changed some settings and now my desktop has these weird effects on them as show: http://i.imgur.com/0uBgbWp.png I've tried reversing what i did but it does not change the desktop back. Any help would be appreciated
<krytarik> (Got answered in #xfce.)
#xubuntu 2017-02-17
<xubuntu65w> Hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu65w> Can somebody please tell me a Data management program where I can split the list into two columns?
<xubuntu65w> Something like Dolphin
<xubuntu67w> help, I can't open vlc media player
<xubuntu67w> I tried a google and found what I need. 73
<eldo> Hi.
<eldo> I have a n00b question. I'd like to have two distros installed on my computer, Solus and Xubuntu. Which distro should I install first?
<pmjdebruijn> I have no clue to what extent different distro "honor each other"
<pmjdebruijn> the generally wisdom would be "don't"
<pmjdebruijn> boot loader aren't the most robust things in the world in the best of times :)
<digbychicken> I haven't installed Solus before, but I have installed 2 Ubuntu flavors and the install process will ask if you want to install Ubuntu "alongside" the other distro.
<digbychicken> If you're still test driving, you might just do a live CD/USB
<eldo> digbychicken: Solus installer also asks if I want to install it alongside the other distro
<eldo> pmjdebruijn that's why I am asking, I'm not familiar with the technical aspects of having two distros installed on one machine. I mean bootloader, grub etc. I don't want to f*ck up
<pmjdebruijn> the issue is, that this stuff changes through time
<pmjdebruijn> a few people care to keep track
<pmjdebruijn> single boot rarely fails
<pmjdebruijn> which is sortof why I'd advise against dual boot (in general, regardless of which OSes)
<pmjdebruijn> especially if you're not proficient with manual GRUB configuration/installation
<eldo> I know how to edit grub file (quiet splash, boot time etc.) but I'm not a pro
<eldo> I also asked on #Solus channel, but no response so far.
<eldo> I'll stick with Xubuntu for some time.
<eldo> Thanks guys for your help.
<xubuntu_Dude> Join
<flocculant> you did
<xubuntu_Dude> just dropped in to see if by chance someone has tried Xubuntu 16.04  x64 on older Acer laptop with SIS and Broadcom chips?
<xubuntu_Dude> It's kind of an experiment - test bed
<flocculant> xubuntu_Dude: well I've not noticed - but that doesn't mean they've not :)
<xubuntu_Dude> was wondering how to at CD boot up weather it will start up or I'll have to do some driver work first
<xubuntu_Dude> and how do to that?  Which option at boot or should I just let it run once and see?
<xubuntu_Dude> Well I guess no guts no glory.... Here we go
<flocculant> xubuntu_Dude: I'd try first - then see if you need do anything :)
<xubuntu_Dude> K   i'll letr' rip and see, I'm on a KVM switch so I'll leave chat up, but will be switched to laptop screen
<xubuntu_Dude> Crossed fingers
<xubuntu_Dude> ok hers what I got
<xubuntu_Dude> Upgrade Ubuntu 15.10 - Xubuntu16.04 LTS
<xubuntu_Dude> Install along side
<xubuntu_Dude> Erase disk and install Xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<xubuntu_Dude> would an upgrade retain any old SIS drivers and Bradcom stuff needed for the new install
<xubuntu_Dude> which I had to do with 15.10 to get wireless and next step on in video resolution
<xubuntu_Dude> guess my question is, is the older SIS and Broacom stuff on the CD to find or will it try to recognize and install
<flocculant> well it might have back when 15.10 was still supported ... and an upgrade would iirc, upgrade packages it could upgrade and packages it couldn't would be removed
<xubuntu_Dude> kind of figured that,, well it's a test bed learning thing for me anyway  we'll see   be back
<flocculant> an upgrade with an iso - keeps /home but replaces old with new - maybe check out packages.ubuntu.com for the 2 you're concerned about - see if they exist still
<xubuntu_Dude> yep all started up ok doing updates... think I will have to checkin wireless.kernel.org to get wireless going but still doing updates we'll see after reboot
<flocculant> :)
<xubuntu_Dude> flocculant: well all seems to be good with the new install.. did have to do the b43 self installer from wireless org alll seems good so fara
<xubuntu_Dude> seems to be a bit more responsive as well, smother at least
<xubuntu_Dude> haven't even don't the swappiness and cache settings yet and already better
#xubuntu 2017-02-18
<kaerhon> hi #xubuntu
<kaerhon> do you know if i can display my computer's screen on my phone's and remotely control it?
<kaerhon> my goal is playing in bed
<kaerhon> lattency isn't an issue for the game i want to play
<bazhang> something like the wii U?
<bazhang> you most certainly can, not only with software , though
<bazhang> what was the game you wanted to play, and is it on your computer or your phone
<kaerhon> i don't know if like wii u
<kaerhon> i'm just looking for playing to va-11 hall-A remotely x)
<kaerhon> the game's on my computer
<kaerhon> and i'd like to play it on my phone
<kaerhon> the computer runs on xubuntu 16.10, the phone's android
<kaerhon> i'm doing some research right now, looking for vnc stuff
<bazhang> so it's on a xubuntu OS computer, and you want to remotely play it from your phone?
<kaerhon> yeah
<bazhang> using the phone as a controller?
<kaerhon> as a controller and screen
<kaerhon> for playing in the bathroom for instance
<bazhang> android phone to xubuntu PC then
<kaerhon> yeah?
<bazhang> https://www.maketecheasier.com/access-ubuntu-pc-from-android/
<bazhang> something like that?
<kaerhon> hmm no, i won't be in the same room as my computer's screen
<bazhang> I'm not quite sure what you propose to do then
<bazhang> you want a game installed on your PC (xubuntu), and not only play it, but also use the android phone as a screen to play it on
<kaerhon> yes
<bazhang> I doubt any sort of combo of phone could do that
<bazhang> it means a two way thing
<kaerhon> i was searching for solutions on the vnc side
<kaerhon> i don't know, i know nearly nothing about what's possible or not :/
<kaerhon> thanks you for helping :)
<bazhang> welcome!
<eka> hi all, is there a way to open the menu with a shortcut and start typing the name of the app I want to execute? or I have to use something like launchy?
<Unit193> Something other than Ctrl+Esc?
<Unit193> Alt+F2?
<eka> Unit193: that was it... Ctrl+Esc thanks!
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<xubuntu63w> hello, I running in to trouble setting up my graphic card on xubuntu 16.04 (quadro k600)
<xubuntu63w> I did install the latest driver with crtl-alt-f2, stopping lightdm, running the correct nvidia.run and installed version 375. After restart only 367 and 340 are listed in additional drivers and only at 640x480
<xubuntu63w> I also tried to addmode in xrandr but get a  (X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)) error
<xubuntu63w> so I'm stuck getting my 1920x1080 resolution
<YetAnotherStupid> hello
<YetAnotherStupid> I'm struggling to change the Xubuntu behavior so it automatically runs autorun scripts when i mount removable drives
<YetAnotherStupid> for example on Ubuntu it will ask me if I want to run the autorun scripts on my USB drive
<YetAnotherStupid> here in Xubuntu I've checked everything, browsed all configuration pages and... nothing
<YetAnotherStupid> it'll ignore all autorun scripts
<YetAnotherStupid> i have to go into the terminal and run them manually every time
<YetAnotherStupid> really? nobody?
<Unit193> Check the settings in thunar-volman-settings
<YetAnotherStupid> everything is checked
<p00l3> Hello. I have orage clock in panel and i want to make it transparent since my panel is half transparent but this clock having still grey background.
<MarkYisri> Hello, is anyone online here?
<knome> p00l3, try one of the other plugins (they can/will open orage too), namely "Clock" or "DateTime" (you'll need to install xfce4-datetime-plugin to get this)
<Unit193> Though I believe at this point they are functionally the same.
<knome> DateTime gives you a bit more formatting options
<knome> and Clock otoh allows you to use an analog clock etc...
<knome> but yes, they are very close to each other
<Unit193> Waiting for one of them to pick up the gsimple cal feature, you can configure it so when you click it you get more than one timezone in the dropdown.
<Unit193> https://dmedvinsky.github.io/gsimplecal/g/scrot2.png
<knome> right, but i want two timezones visible on the panel in different colors (:
<JoWie> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/#lts gives me a 404 for the torrent downloads
<flocculant> JoWie: ack - we'll get that sorted - thanks for letting us know - if you need it now http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/desktop/
<JoWie> oh yea i already found it but just wanted to pass it along
<flocculant> JoWie: cheers :)
#xubuntu 2017-02-19
<lerner> guys with gnome use disk usage analyzer. For us without gnome, what do we use?
<xubuntu45i> Hello, bonjour.
<xubuntu45i> I was waiting for release 2. Install is running.
<xubuntu45i> What about scanning with un Epson XP-102 ? With release one, it was messy !
<xubuntu45i> release 2 of 16.04 !
<xubuntu38w> Has anyone ever dealt with Xubuntu asking for authentication to hibernate, despite hibernation not being enabled on the system?
<kaerhon> hiiii :D
<kaerhon> i have a weird issue i asked in #inkscape : (first, my computer has xubuntu 16.10), yesterday i installed a bunch of font packages via synaptic, and they don't show up in inkscape. They do in libreoffice, though. any idea what could happen?
<kaerhon> i manually put some other fonts files (ttf) in the /home/.fonts directory, and these ones show up
<flocculant> kaerhon: on the offchance this is the case - did you install inkscape as a snap?
<kaerhon> i think so yeah
<kaerhon> i wanted to see the gradient meshes ;x
<kaerhon> :x
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/879468/inkscape-0-92-0-snap-fonts-problem-ubuntu-16-10
<kaerhon> oh
<kaerhon> that explains why
<kaerhon> thanks!
<kaerhon> sorry, i should've remembered the snap part
<xubuntu38w> Has anyone ever dealt with Xubuntu asking for authentication to hibernate, despite hibernation not being enabled on the system?
<xubuntu14i> hello?
<xubuntu14i> is everyone dead?
<xubuntu14i> momy? momy where are you?
<knome> patience, where are you?
<flocculant> living in the last decade I think
<ppokojowczyk> Hi. I've got a long running issue with xubuntu ( exactly with all kinds of distros based on XFCE ). I use XFCE because of simplicity and lightweight, but with some apps like firefox or gimp I notice some kind of lags / sluggishness, I suspect it's because of GTK. I'm thinking about switching to lubuntu, but considering either XFCE and LXDE is based on GTK, should I expect improvement in this case?
#xubuntu 2018-02-12
<frad> my computer crashed and now I dont have sound on my speakers. Headphones are all right though
<frad> function keys to mute dont work
<frad> or to increase and decrease volume
<xubuntu411> hello
<xubuntu411> I have installed xubuntu on my intel atom mini pc Z83. Youtube does not work after updating the vmluz
<MoL0ToV> hi to all
<nikolam> I annoys me very much that lower window part is by default too thin, for default Xubuntu window manager theme. Other themes doesn't have this anti-feature. It gives much problem with resizing windows holding in lower down corner...
<nikolam> Could default Xubuntu WM theme allow easy resizing window by resizing from lower right corner? I think WM default theme editing is in place here.
#xubuntu 2018-02-13
<tiox> I have an interesting problem I've never encountered with Ubuntu MATE, which I am encountering in Xubuntu regarding automatically-mounted partitions (though this issue still happens if I mount it manually).
<tiox> I installed gnome-disk-utility to make some changes in /etc/fstab without actually touching it, and after I made changes which I know work in Ubuntu MATE (being, disabling session defaults so i can mount on system startup) I am unable to manipulate the fulesystem.
<tiox> filesystem*
<tiox> Like, I cannot write files or make folders, and I cannot browse it in xfwm4-terminal because I don't have permissions to do that.
<tiox> What's Xubuntu doing differently?
<tiox> Right, I'll be back in a bit.
<tiox> Right I'm licked.
<tiox> Anyone saw my previous messages? I am trying to have this other partition mount so I can use it for some folders I can manuoulate between Windows, Linux and Android.
<tiox> Problem is, the partition whcih I want to use is the partition I cannot write to because of no permissions, even after the system mounts it on boot and I would like to write on it.
<krytarik> tiox: What file system type?  If a Linux one, different user/group IDs?
<tiox> Fat32
<krytarik> Compared the entries each one makes for it in '/etc/fstab'?
<tiox> You knwo what? I forgot what permissions I have in Ubuntu MATE. I knwo root has 777 there.
<tiox> But I never looked for myself.
<tiox> BRB
<tiox> There is no difference.
<tiox> I cat'd both fstabs and I see nothing different between them. This is an XFCE issue I believe; is there some security-related stuff I should look into?
<krytarik> I'd hazard the theory that mounting through '/etc/fstab' and inability to access even through the CLI excludes the used desktop environment from being the issue.
<tiox> Then what could it be?
<tiox> I need to be able to mount this device so i can write to it outside of Linux. Otherwise if Microsoft and Android allowed for Ext* I wouldn't be having to screw with this.
<tiox> I fingered it out. gnome-disks lacks options for what would be rw and umask in fstab.
<tiox> So I added rw,umask=000 and now I can read and write in it.
<tiox> Filesystem basics; Ten years later and still learning them. Serves me right for using GUIs as crutches.
<krytarik> tiox: Well, I was just going to show you what mount options I got for mine there: "dmask=002,fmask=113,uid=1000,gid=46" - which makes it a little less permissive.
<tiox> Eh, TBH this isn't a loaner drive, its sole purpose is to be used as part of a private HTPC so permissions doesn't really matter for me.
<tiox> So long I get it to work in a single-user environment.
<krytarik> Well, even if not multi-user, they matter on a security level.
<frustratednewbie> Hi everyone. My problem is with installation. I have installed Xubuntu more than 3 times without apparent error onto an Acer Aspire One notebook, though when I have clicked the button to restart, the computer has failed to shut down. When I attempt to decrypt the hard drive afterwards, I have failed every time – except once, when I was successfully able to decrypt the hard drive, but not the home folder. I am certain this
<frustratednewbie> Thank you in advance for any advice.
<__marc> i just started with a fresh install of xubuntu 17-10 and remarked that at start up first a kind of screen tester runs (cycles the whole screen red blue yellow and so on) and then shows only the login screens right most quarter. has any one out there experienced something similar? by the way i can see the whole screen with out a problem if i put the fresh booted OS into hibernate and wake it then up, so i dont believe that there is a
<__marc>  driver issue or some thing like that
<frustratednewbie> Hi, I successfully installed xubuntu, decrypted home drive, and logged into home folder for xubuntu using the mini.iso installer (because I was unable to decrypt the hard drive after 4 installs with normal 64-bit installer)
<frustratednewbie> However, I am not sure where to go from here, there appears to be no GUI of any kind, which I need, I don't function well in command line generally speaking
<well_laid_lawn> frustratednewbie:  you can try    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<frustratednewbie> Thank you!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<frustratednewbie> I have successfully installed xubuntu, now I'm trying to update programs. I'm wondering why Firefox (newest version) has a very different appearance in xubuntu than in Linux Mint? Should this be the case, does it have to do with the difference in desktop environment (Xfce vs Cinnamon)?
<nokiomanz> Hi, I was using xubuntu 16.04 and just did a fresh install of xubuntu 17.10. For some reason that I try to understand all my color in a terminal are different. PLUS, if I ssh to 2 different machine color there are not the same. Where they used to be. Yes I am complaining about my color :( ahah
<drleviathan> frustratednewbie, FF look changed very recently.  Verify your version: navigate to `about:`
<drleviathan> frustratednewbie, you installed xubuntu-16.04 or some other version?
<drleviathan> nokiomanz, you did a "fresh install"... did it wipe the files in your $HOME or were they left intact?
<drleviathan> you're using the default terminal? I forget what that one is called... I've been using konsole for a long time.
<nokiomanz> drleviathan, xfce4-terminal. my 17.10 is a fresh install on a new computer. Starting fresh nothing migrated over. Both 16.04 and 17.10 were using "default" if it can be called that
<drleviathan> nokiomanz, it appears that the settings for that are stored in $HOME/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<drleviathan> but you should be able to configure the colors via the menu: EditMenu --> Preference...Option --> ColorsTab
<nokiomanz> drleviathan, played with terminalrc yesterday and for some reason had no impact. I'll do a few more test.
<nokiomanz> I am installing a vm of xubuntu 16.04 I'll get to the end of this! :D
<nokiomanz> maybe it start from bash color scheme. VM almost installed
<frustratednewbie> drleviathan, I honestly don't remember if I installed LTR release or latest, but I have moved on from project. It appears, tho, that there is a separate Firefox for Linux Mint, which I did not expect to be the case; I just assumed that was the norm, because it looks similar to Firefox on Android also. Thanks for your answer in any case!
<Unit193> nokiomanz: There's themes, you can reset it to the correct one in Edit → Preferences → Color.
<Unit193> Looking specifically to apply the differen presets until it looks right.  As for the bash prompt, you may want to look at what TERM is set to.
#xubuntu 2018-02-14
<xubuntu24i> hello. need help. Xubuntu 17.10 install failed due to unable to reformat a pre-formatted partition. What do I do now?
<xubuntu24i> helloooo? anyone there?
<doxva> Hi everyone! I'm having trouble with setting up a secondary monitor to the left my laptop. My laptop should stay the primary screen, but even if set it to be primary, all desktop icons and the panel move to the left screen. I searched the web, but found only outdated posts without solutions. I know that I can manually move the panel to "screen 2" in its own settings, but then it disappears if I unplug my laptop. I'm running Ubuntu 16.0
<nokiomanz> Unit193, drleviathan, I installed a VM with xubuntu 16.04. Both xfce terminal have the same color scheme from the option EditMenu --> Preference...Option --> ColorsTab. One difference is in the version. 16.04 xfce4-terminal 0.6.3 where 17.10 is 0.8.6
<nokiomanz> 16.04 TERM is set to xterm where 17.10 is set to xterm-256color. I will try that out!
<Unit193> That means the PS prompt will differ, but I mentioned you'll want to load a different *Preset* in the color selection.
<nokiomanz> Yes i tried different preset. I select the same preset on 16.04 and 17.10 and the color are not the same
<nokiomanz> well the color are the same but it seems thats with  xterm-256color i get more difference of the same color versus xterm
<nokiomanz> which is why I will try and see if it is what makes it different
<doxva> I don't want to annoy anyone, but does someone have any idea about my multi-monitor issue?
<GridCube> doxva: what would be the issue?
<chrishag_> can anyone help me out. I just installed and have internet via a wired connection but it is very slow. I have 60mb down on my windows machine a less than 1mb on this clean install of xubuntu
<jalt> Hi, is there a new target release date for Xubuntu 16.04.4 ISO? Alternatively, is there a daily or dev ISO I can download? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/xenial/daily-live/current/ might be it but it still says 16.04.3. Lastly, is there a public tracker where I can see the blockers for the release?
<pleia2> jalt: that's a better question for #xubuntu-devel (I don't know the answer)
<jalt> Thanks pleia2, will do.
<doxva> GridCube: I want my main monitor (the one with the panel, desktop icons etc.) to be on the right. Ticking the corresponding checkbox in the display settings has no effect, the leftmost monitor seems to always get selected as primary
<GridCube> Install ararndr move the screens to what ever positions you want and apply, if for some reason it doesn't work again after a reboot save the aeandr script anf add it to your autolaunch applications
<GridCube> doxva: ^
<liviuc_> hi, I'm using a Xubuntu 16.04 on a desktop at work. When I leave, I switch to tty1, and shut down the monitors. But by the time I get home (~30 min), it's already in some sleep/locked state, and I can't SSH back into it
<liviuc_> I've looked under "Power Manager", but nothing seems to help. Is there anything else I'm missing? TY!
<liviuc_> Also, when I get back, the lock screen is on, with the previous desktop session intact. So it's more like a lock screen/seep, rather than a log out. But I don't understand why the networking is dying
<doxva> GridCube: Ah, I didn't reboot after ararndr. Gonna try that now.
<GridCube> doxva: rebooting should not be necessary
<GridCube> The screens should respect the position they show
<doxva> GridCube: Sorry, then I misunderstood you. However, arandr did not fix the issue, anyway: while the layout is displayed properly in arandr, with the right screen being the primary one, in reality every program still seems to think the left is primary.
<GridCube> Mmmhm
<doxva> Setting the relative screen positions and stuff in arandr works perfectly fine, though
<xubuntu34i> Hi
#xubuntu 2018-02-15
<liviuc> FYI: I fixed my Xubuntu's sleep/power off issue. It was all due to badly configured "Power Manager" settings, doh!
<mmfood> wow, the software center is really a horrible experience for me. I installed xubuntu in a virtual machine (arch host) and need to install the guest drivers etc. But the software center keeps the dpkg locked down so I can't use apt-get. And when I finally can point my studdering mouse to install the updates in software center it tells me that it is installing the updates. But then it just flickers a bit and
<mmfood> everything is back the way it was. Nothing is installed.
<crond> mmfood, open terminal, find the process for the software-centre, kill it, then sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<crond> I don't even know why that program exists, but w/e.  I just don't use it.
<crond> the process is called 'gnome-software' om 17.10
<mmfood> crond: right, thx!
<mmfood> any ideas as to what guest packages to install?
<JTech> I'm not sure if Flash is my problem, but web browser games aren't loading any more, and I'm trying to install Flash but nothing works. that is, none of the software is found in the "software", nor in the website that help.ubuntu links to (for some reason directs to snapcraft.io/store )
<JTech> ok... the link in help.ubuntu is apps.ubuntu, so I guess my Xubuntu is redirecting to snapcraft.io/store
<scrolling> Hi, I'm trying to get reverse scrolling to work but selecting it in the settings has no effect, even after a restart
<scrolling> Anyone know why that might be?
#xubuntu 2018-02-16
<stevejobsinhell> hi
<stevejobsinhell> psql doesn't work even though the required packages are installed http://codepad.org/8KlOdhMe
<cfhowlett> stevejobsinhell, avoid cross posting to channels.
<stevejobsinhell> what's wrong with psql
<stevejobsinhell> nevermind I got it
<stevejobsinhell> it works when I sudo  -i -u postgres
<fiet> I have a laptop with xubuntu 16.04 on it. When I power down, it shuts down, but halts when it reaches powerdown event. When I start with noapic it does power off, but then I only have one of my two cores available.
<fiet> Does this sound familiar to anyone? And is there a solution or workaround for this? It's really annoying.
<xubuntu27i> hi guys :-) I was wondering if anyone knows how to install the xubuntu-restricted-extras without the flash media plugin?
<xubuntu27i> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Pinkamena_D> Hey All, I have an issue with using xrdp where some unreadable fuse mountpoint is created in the user home directory. I dont care about reading it and seemingly the bug will not be fixed in xrdp as 'that is the way fuse works' The problem is that, even though items are visible in terminal fine, thunar will not show anything in the home directory after reaching the error reading this one folder: "transport endpoint not
<Pinkamena_D> connected"
<Pinkamena_D> Is there some way I can let thunar just ignore reading this item and continue?
<knome> Pinkamena_D, well you can run "fusermount -u /path/to/that/dir", but no, i don't think you can tell thunar to ignore it..
<vivus> what packages does this team install on top of Ubuntu to create Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Well it's a different packageset, there's a lot of differences..
<Unit193> GNOME isn't there, Xfce is, etc.
<vivus> can I find the full packageset somewhere? I would like to re-create Xubuntu on another distro
<Unit193> If I may ask, which?
<Unit193> launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.bionic
#xubuntu 2018-02-17
<vivus> Unit193: #devuan
<Unit193> vivus: I did it for Debian, if you want an easier starting point?
<vivus> Unit193: you rebuilt Xubuntu entirely on Debian? which version?
<Unit193> Unstable.
<vivus> so a rolling release that auto-updates all the time?
<Unit193> I think we should likely move to query.
<vivus> query?
<Unit193> PM.
<xubuntu92d> START WIFI
<knome> xubuntu92d, is that an attempt at a support question?
<Sellareo> Hi, I've a problem with XFCE4 using the Arc theme. In the panel the background color is not great -> https://img1.picload.org/image/daridwrw/bildschirmfoto_2018-02-17_15-0.png
<Sellareo> Unfortunately, I do not know how to change that. I did not do any adjustments, just using the default Arc theme
<Sellareo> I mean the white background color here, so that it's very hard to read the text
<fxdave> Hi!
<fxdave> Is somebody online?
<Unit193> Someone surely is.
<fxdave> good i have just installed playonlinux
<fxdave> and have some question about it
<fxdave> i installed photoshop CS6 with the give instructions
<fxdave> and the input fields are weird
<fxdave> https://i.stack.imgur.com/DxRs9.png
<fxdave> any ideas?
<fxdave> I am not a native speaker sorry if it looks like i am not polite or something
#xubuntu 2018-02-18
<Unit193> Your questioning is fine, I don't use Photoshop in Wine so can't answer, but someone else may be able to.
<fxdave> hmm thank you then i wait for it
<Unit193> Chances are the people in #winehq would be able to assist more though.
<fxdave> Thanks! I go to that channel
<azen123>  /j #ubuntu-cn
<Jedee> hello everyone, i've got a question about resetting all the graphics, i'm visual not so great, and my current 24 inch fullhd monitor gets an upgrade to 32inch 4k... all my toolbars are big, how do i reset this prior my new monitor?
<Jedee> *my eyes are not great*
<fxdave> Hi! Is there a way to improve whisker-menu's search result?
<fxdave> I search for atom and the atom IDE is only the third in the results
#xubuntu 2019-02-11
<xubuntu34w> hello someone could help me to increase the unallocated space of the hard drive without removing information
<Kumool> xubuntu34w: did you try launching Disk?
<Kumool> in Settings
<xubuntu34w> I'll try
<Kumool> xubuntu34w: there is a wrench when you click on your partition, it says resize
<caldarella> * Hi guys, I have a problem with conky 1.10.8 the problem is appear and disappear of text in the desktop (flickering)
<brainwash> caldarella: tried different (conky) rending settings?
<brainwash> or disabling/enabling the Xfce compositor (Xfce settings manager > windows manager tweaks)?
<brainwash> rendering settings I meant to write
<caldarella> brainwash https://pastebin.com/cgfQWHH3
<brainwash> maybe switching double_buffer to true will resolve the issue
<caldarella> brainwash no, I had intentionally disabled it, because enabling it creates visualization problems
<caldarella> brainwash I have also try to disable compositor but nothing, the flickering is persistent
<brainwash> caldarella: then you will have to contact the conky devs
<brainwash> "Conky needs Double Buffer Extension (DBE) support from the X server to prevent flickering because it cannot update the window fast enough without it."
<brainwash> so, you have to enable the double buffer option in you conky config
<brainwash> and fix the visual glitches somehow
<caldarella> brainwash before contacting the developers of conky I think you need to try to solve the problem in this forum, also because the developers of conky I will redirect to the maintainers of xubuntu
<brainwash> you haven't specified the problem yet
<brainwash> what is are the "visualization problems"?
<brainwash> can you share a screenshot?
<caldarella> brainwash for "visualization problems" I mean that the conky text appears superimposed on the other windows, the system seems to be freeze
<caldarella> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/d3be239ace8065c17652cfe2e4ac5e58/conky.png
<caldarella> brainwash this is how text appear with double buffer setted true
<brainwash> caldarella: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/conky-window-type-override/18068
<brainwash> you should test with own_window_type = ‘normal’
<caldarella> brainwash I have try own_window_type = 'normal', and double_buffer=(true AND false) but nothing
<brainwash> caldarella: I wanted to test your config, but it was removed
<caldarella> brainwash https://pastebin.com/bbwc8qBc
<xubuntu46d> Login
<xubuntu46d> ???
<knome> ?
<xubuntu46d> I install but incorret pasajeros
<xubuntu46d> Password
<knome> did you use a different keyboard layout while installing?
<xubuntu46d> No. I DONT LOGIN IN INSTALL
<knome> you didn't set a password?
<xubuntu46d> No
<brainwash> caldarella: that is indeed strange. can you confirm that disabling the desktop icons (Xfce settings manager > Desktop > Icons > Icon type = None) removes the flickering?
<xubuntu46d> Is there a username and password standard?
<knome> xubuntu46d, you should have set up an account during your installation, so you should know the username at least.
<caldarella> brainwash Icon type = None hide the icons of desktop I tried with this setting but the problem of flickering persists, I think it is due to something else not to this setting
<knome> and tbh it's time since my last installation, but i'm not sure if you can create a user without a password... (you can enable passwordless login, but that's something different)
<xubuntu46d> Ok, thank  you
#xubuntu 2019-02-12
<Cosmos> I have installed Xubuntu 18.04.1 and in trying to transfer large files to USB, the transfer pauses for many seconds between short spurts of data. Why can't it continuously transfer to the USB device like Windows does?
<diogenes_> Cosmos, because you need to limit dirty bytes
<Cosmos> I found that, and did this recommendation but it didn't help. https://gist.github.com/2E0PGS/f63544f8abe69acc5caaa54f56efe52f
<Cosmos> Some said it worked, but it's not for me.
<diogenes_> Cosmos, run: cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_bytes
<diogenes_> tell me the output
<Cosmos> 0
<diogenes_> run: sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<diogenes_> at the end of the file you add: vm.dirty_bytes = 15728640
<diogenes_> after that you run: sudo sysctl -p
<diogenes_> reboot
<diogenes_> come back again
<Cosmos> Okay, will do.
<Cosmos> Okay, I did that, but it didn't help- it transfers for at 40MiB/s for a few seconds then stops for a while, then picks up again, then stops, etc...
<diogenes_> run: cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_bytes
<Cosmos> 15728640
<diogenes_> hmmm what is drives filesystem? ntfs?
<Cosmos> Zfs raid1 (2 USB sticks, as an experiment)
<Cosmos> Sorry for the non-conventional setup, I thought it would work...
<diogenes_> oh so windows writes to zfs without problems?
<Cosmos> The OS is on Ext4
<Cosmos> No, I formatted the USB sticks on the Xubuntu box.
<Cosmos> Using Gparted
<Cosmos> And Zpool
<diogenes_> is there zfs option in gparted?
<diogenes_> format them as ext4
<Cosmos> No
<Cosmos> I could later, it would break my raid. Thanks.
<Cosmos> I'll get back to you later. Thanks so much for your help.
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu37d> Where I can found a way to help improving Xubuntu
<xubuntu37d> ???
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/ - additionally, you can join the devleoper channel #xubuntu-devel and introduce yourself (we'll reply when we're around)
<genii> ..oh, a bit late
 * genii wanders back to the coffeepot
#xubuntu 2019-02-13
<wojak> howdy
<wojak> anyone on?
<wojak> every time i close my laptop and open it again, the screen just goes black after i log in
<wojak> the lock screen is fine, just after i log in
<wojak> sometimes it opens wherever i left off after a couple minutes, but most of the time i end up having to restart the computer
<nine_pt> a mistake was made and I remove /usr/lib/ after some tweaking my pc start but xubuntu do not show my login screen and do not let me access to any other workspace (ctr-alt-f1..f6). Any method to disable xubuntu startx and go to console mode?
<diogenes_> nine_pt, with live session
<nine_pt> a live cd?
<diogenes_> yes or usb
<diogenes_> you can copy /usr/lib directly from usb live to your hdd root partition
<nine_pt> I did that, and after run a script https://askubuntu.com/questions/272729/accidently-deleted-usr-lib-how-do-i-restore-it but xfce don't show login screen and don't allow to change workspace
<diogenes_> nine_pt, then you boot from live session usb/dvd and modify the Exec=startxfce4 to Exec=xterm in /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop or /usr/share/xsessions/xubuntu.desktop
<diogenes_> or both
<nine_pt> diogenes_: thanks, I will try that in a minute, my home partition is encrypted, I am trying to mount it and do a backup, if in case I can't start xfce I will clena and install again
<diogenes_> ok
<nine_pt> didn't work ... I replaced on both files and the screen gets black, it appears the mouse cursor and get black ... ang kepts this way forever. I am not able to reach to menu to do a login ...
<nine_pt> any way to change xubuntu to start on text console instead  the graphic user login?
<elwooz> you can temporarily switch from desktop GUI to a virtual console by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6
<elwooz> for
<elwooz> Boot into Command-line Permanently: http://ask.xmodulo.com/boot-into-command-line-ubuntu-debian.html
<nine_pt> changed the runlevel to 3 and I was able to  boot. When executing statxfce4 it fails with parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied)
<nine_pt> diogenes_: parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied) have any meaning to you? I am not able to startxfce4 with my user but it works with root
<diogenes_> nine_pt, try to create a new user or simply move all the .files in your /home dir to another place
<diogenes_> .files and .folders and re-log or reboot
<nine_pt> my folder is encrypted and I need it that way ...
<Andrei76> heya
<Andrei76> have a nice day wherever you are
<MNDudek> Diogenes_, I plugged in an Ext4 thumbdrive, and it copies fine, a bit slower (that may be due to the drive itself), but it was a constant flow of data, no pauses. Thanks for your time and your help, I'll continue to experiement.
<nine_pt> my older isn't able to pass from lightdm login, enter authentication screen gests black and back to lightdm, but a new user (create a new one) can. Any tip on how to check what is causing the problem?
<diogenes_> nine_pt, try remove .Xauthority
<nine_pt> diogenes_: ok ... one more logout login ...
<diogenes_> and .ICEauthority
<nine_pt> diogenes_: more ideas?
<nine_pt> didn't work ...
<diogenes_> rename .config
<nine_pt> diogenes_: all .config ?
<diogenes_> yes .config.bak
<nine_pt> give me a sec
<nine_pt> continue to fail ...
<diogenes_> then continue renaming .folders to .folder.bak and re-log
<diogenes_> that's a long trial and fail path
<diogenes_> start with .cache
<nine_pt> bahh ....
<nine_pt> ok, so after looing into .xsession-erros, should have done this some time ago ... file .ICEauthority was with was with root permissions
<nine_pt> diogenes_: thanks for the time and patient
<diogenes_> nine_pt, you're welcome.
<xubuntu26w> hi can i install the google chrome browser on xubuntu
<diogenes_> of course
<well_laid_lawn> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in bionic
<xubuntu26w> hi can i install the google chrome browser on xubuntu
<xubuntu26w> sorry I need the instructions - specific
<xubuntu26w> thanks for your time
<diogenes_> xubuntu26w, download this: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<xubuntu26w> you cant download, you have to use the terminal
<diogenes_> rather this: https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<diogenes_> if you want to use in terminal then run: wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<xubuntu26w> ok, thank you!
<diogenes_> after it's downloaded run: sudo apt install google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<diogenes_> and there you have it
<diogenes_> or: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<xubuntu26w> thanks
<diogenes_> yw
#xubuntu 2019-02-14
<xubuntu53i> join
<ssarah> what's the name of the process that thunar opens?
<ssarah> ps | grep for "thunar" and there's nothing
<diogenes_> ssarah, ps aux | grep Thunar
<ssarah> ah shit
<ssarah> it's cased
<ssarah> ty
<lopta> Does Xubuntu boot faster than (Gnome) Ubuntu?
<genii> They all boot about the same
<lopta> Hmm... perhaps there's something wrong with the PC I'm testing then.
<genii> As far as how long it takes to get to the login screen. The differences then start with the desktop manager and desktop environment afterwards
<genii> All *buntu variations will bog during boot if it hangs on something, like network is not working, etc
<lopta> Ah, that's fair enough then.
<D-melanogaster> what the default keyboard shortcut to open terminal of active window?
<diogenes_> D-melanogaster, right click on the empty space and "open in terminal"
<D-melanogaster> if there is no empty space?
<D-melanogaster> shortcut doesn't exist?
<diogenes_> not that i know of
<diogenes_> and i haven't seen one in other DEs
<D-melanogaster> damn
<D-melanogaster> it's quite uncomfortable don't you think?
<diogenes_> D-melanogaster, what exactly is uncomfortable?
<D-melanogaster> shortcut for this option
<diogenes_> for my case i don't see any problem there but if you want you can loon into nautilus terminal plugin so it show you a little terminal window in any directory you go to.
<diogenes_> s/loon/look*
<D-melanogaster> hm, this is a case, thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<Spass> D-melanogaster, I have a shortcut for that action (F4 in my case), but you need to set it yourself in Thunar menu Edit -> Actions
<Spass> and then choose Open in terminal and edit that action, you can add your shortcut there
<Spass> (if you have two "Open in terminal" actions on your list add a shortcut for both of them)
<Spass> at least that's what I have on 18.10
<Spass> but if you're on 18.04 there are other ways to add that shortcut
<D-melanogaster> Spass: At the Thunar menu Edit -> Actions no fields for adding a shortcut combination. Actually I can open a terminal by using Ctrl+Alt+T but it always starts with ~ directory no matter what directory opened in Thunar
<Spass> D-melanogaster, what Xubuntu version do you use? you can try this - in Appearance preferences, Settings tab, enable editable accelerators
<Spass> then open Thunar, open File menu, hover on Open in terminal and press F4 (for example)
<Spass> and see if that works
<Spass> I think I did it like this on 18.04 some time ago
<D-melanogaster> Spass: When I can check it? I just realized uname -a doesn't display it :/
<D-melanogaster> I mean version
<D-melanogaster> I think 18.04
<Spass> try "lsb_release -a"
<D-melanogaster> yea 18.04
<D-melanogaster> Wooo
<D-melanogaster> Spass: it works
<Spass> nice, and one more thing before you disable that editable accelerators
<D-melanogaster> Such a horrible manipulations for that small thing
<Spass> you should do that shortcut edit when you have clicked a normal file and a directory, as both actions are slightly different
<Spass> but both are named "Open in terminal"
<Spass> (I think you can set the same shortcut for both)
<Spass> and yeah, I recommend having that editable accelerators disabled after the change, to not mess things up by mistake someday :)
<Spass> one single cat on a keyboard could cause a real shortcut disaster
<D-melanogaster> Spass: Yeah Thanks a lot dude. Is this accelerating think sensible just for keyboard or mouse buttons too?
<Spass> I think just keyboard
<Spass> but you can check
<D-melanogaster> No it doesn't (a have a lot of mouse buttons). Anyway now I know how to ruin ubuntu machines :D
<Spass> please, don't ruin Xubuntu machines :)
<D-melanogaster> Xubuntu - never, but I am not sure about ubuntu)
<BloqueNegro> hi together :)
<BloqueNegro> i just found a keyboard layout 'eurkey' which works perfectly for me
<BloqueNegro> however, i can only set it via setxkbmap eu
<BloqueNegro> which will be reset after reboot
<BloqueNegro> i can NOT select it from sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<BloqueNegro> any idea or hint how to set eurkey permanently?
<brainwash> BloqueNegro: add it to the autostart apps
<brainwash> the setxkbmap command
<brainwash> xfce settings manager > session and startup > application autostart
<BloqueNegro> uh, sounds kinda dirty... but ok^^
<brainwash> BloqueNegro: how is that dirty?
<brainwash> BloqueNegro: tried to change it via settings manager > keyboard?
<BloqueNegro> brainwash: i did
<BloqueNegro> however the keuboard manager seems to pull the data from the same source as keyboard-configuration
<BloqueNegro> and setting it once there has the risk that it may be overwritten during the os phase without me really knowing it
#xubuntu 2019-02-15
<user04> is xfce the fastest desktop environment?
<BloqueNegro> the fastest?
<BloqueNegro> dont know
<BloqueNegro> the cleanest? yes!
<gnrp> Depends on what you count as a desktop environment... lxde is definitely "faster" (by whatever measure), but I wouldn't really call it a DE
<xubuntu43w> Morning! The torrent download links on this page are broken: https://xubuntu.org/download
<xubuntu43w> They point to 18.04.1 but the site only contains 18.04.2
<xubuntu43w> Is there a better place to report this than here?
<gnrp> xubuntu43w: Yes, maybe place a bug in the tracker
<gnrp> this one here is rather for general questions that people from the community can reply to
<gnrp> there is also another channel, #xubuntu-devel (also freenode), where more likely somebody might have influence
<c5e3> i've got a weird problem; i just installed a new nvme ssd and restored a backup from the nvme ssd. the system is usable for some minutes and all of a sudden active programs don't respond to key presses or mouse clicks anymore. not even the shut down menu pops up by pressing the power button. however, i can still move the mouse and highlight things.
<c5e3> since it is a dualboot system, i also tried using windows, where the problem doesn't appear
<c5e3> syslog doesn't show any errors
<c5e3> *backup from the old nvme ssd
<xubuntu43w> Thanks gnrp, I posted in #xubuntu-devel as well
<c5e3> i just tried copying files to the machine with scp and when the problem occurs, the transfer rate drops to 0
<gnrp> c5e3: does it happen regardless of activity?
<c5e3> gnrp: yes
<gnrp> c5e3: What you could do as an easy way of checking what is wrong, go to a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and wait till the problem occurs. Maybe you get a message then
<c5e3> gnrp: i will try that! ctrl+alt+Fx btw doesn't work after the problem occuring
<gnrp> yes, do it before, so when a kernel panic occurs, you will see
<gnrp> otherwise, I guess magic sysrq doesn't work? I forgot, but the only mouse is working is usually a panic, isn't it?
<c5e3> gnrp: i tried the magic sysrq, but i am unsure, if it is even possible to type it on a thinkpad t480s, as i have to press Fn+S for sysrq
<c5e3> i don't really understand what you mean with the second question
<gnrp> I don't know myself. But this behavior (only mouse working) is a specific thing
<gnrp> it depends on how you configured your system in BIOS. If you have the F buttons as the standard key, it is easy
<c5e3> gnrp: i've been waiting for it to happy now on tty1, but the system is still usable....
<gnrp> c5e3: Pity. :P
<gnrp> maybe go on it via ssh and do some hard drive activity
<c5e3> i will run fsck on the partition and report back after that
<c5e3> yeah, i'll try that too
<c5e3> gnrp: the old ssd had ICs only on one side and there is a thermal pad beyond it to disiappte heat to the mb, maybe it interferes with some capacitors on the new double sided ssd ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<c5e3> gnrp: lol, i just noticed, that the ssd was flexing due to the thermal pad being too thick
<gnrp> hmmmm ;)
<gnrp> let's just hope you didn't do any permanent damage?
<c5e3> gnrp: if so, amazon will replace the drive ;D
<gnrp> lol
<c5e3> gnrp: ok, the problem persists and not kernel panic on tty1
<gnrp> but the ssd still flexes?
<c5e3> gnrp: nope
<c5e3> ah, now a message appeared
<c5e3> gnrp: basically just errors, that tasks are blocked for more than 120 seconds
<gnrp> so the system is still running?!
<gnrp> or what kind of tasks? Processes?
<c5e3> gnrp: i just can switch between ttys now, nothing more
<c5e3> i can't even login on any tty
<gnrp> what do you mean that tasks are blocked? You mean processes?
<gnrp> you could also try to check dmesg in a loop or so
<c5e3> dmesg doesn't show anything
<c5e3> it prints something like "task xy is blocked for 120 seconds"
<gnrp> what are these tasks?
<gnrp> so you can still call dmesg?
<c5e3> chromium, systemd, scheduler etc
<c5e3> no, i can't
<c5e3> basically all running tasks are shown
<c5e3> i decided to get a replacement for the ssd anyway now
<c5e3> i just run shred(1) over it, maybe i'll get an error there
<xubuntu85w> i think i have found a bug in 18.04... what do i do ?
<brainwash> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu85w> thanks :)
<brainwash> feel free to describe the bug here. maybe we can assist you.
<xubuntu85w> the problem is with sgt puzzle collection when I use the "app manager" and uninstall it ... bunch of thing start going wrong...xfce... thunar and other start to fail
<xubuntu85w> tried to reproduce 3 time on tre different machine...same issue
<xubuntu85w> im using xubuntu 18.04 beaver
<xubuntu85w> Ok spent the day on this issue and I have just confirm, its only Xfce4 that needs to be reinstall to fix the problem.
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> I assume that it does not only remove sgt puzzle collection, but also does some cleanup
<brainwash> as in removing "unneeded" packages
<xubuntu85w> I think so too.
<JackFrost> GNOME software?  Is there any way to get a log from it as to what else it removes?
<brainwash> could be this one bug 1783764
<ubottu> bug 1783764 in exo (Ubuntu) "Deleting "Mail Reader" crashes the computer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783764
<brainwash> well, similar to this one
<xubuntu85w> it is prety close yes
<xubuntu85w> im going to try with mailreader see if i get same result
<brainwash> that one is a confirmed case though
<brainwash> maybe check what running "sudo apt remove sgt-puzzles" does
<brainwash> I cannot test it right now
<xubuntu85w> ok
<xubuntu85w> reinstalling xubuntu 18.04 fresh to test  :)
<brainwash> reinstalling the package could have been enough, or testing in the live session
<xubuntu85w> maybe... but i want to be sure... i still have 35 machine to do so.
<xubuntu85w> OK, I got it all figure out (its the 1783764 bug ) as mention before. I was cliking too fast on the uninstall button whitch was not the sgt-puzzles button but the mail-client that got removed. causing this issue :https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783764 in exo (Ubuntu) "Deleting "Mail Reader" crashes the computer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu85w> so if you do uninstall mail reader you will need to reinstall xfce4 to fix everything
<xubuntu85w> well for me it worked anyway.
<xubuntu85w> thanks for the help ;)
#xubuntu 2019-02-16
<MJCD> when running xubuntu in virtualbox with all the hardware accel options turned on (3d, VT-X, etc) - do I want to go for the kernels and xorg stuff marked 'hwe' ?
<MJCD> ps: sent here by #vbox
<JackFrost> 'hardware enablement stack' just means kernels/etc from newer releases, this tends to be useful if you have newer hardware and the kernel support is suboptimal.
<MJCD> hm I see
<MJCD> so i'd probably be better off with the more stable mainstream ones
<MJCD> even though the versions are the same
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> that's confusing
<MJCD> you'd think newer features would just be... newer releases
<JackFrost> Bionic comes with 4.15.x, hwe is linux-tools-4.18.0-15-generic, soo...That looks like a newer release to me!
<MJCD> what I mean is like
<MJCD> 4.15.x has a hwe module
<MJCD> the same as 4.18.0-15-generic does
<MJCD> so 4.15.x-hwe would seemingly have stuff from newer releases included
<MJCD> newer than itself
<MJCD> which seems like a bad plan
<MJCD> right?
<JackFrost> I'm not seeing that, though.
<MJCD> it wont be in the bionic repo's
<MJCD> it would be in the previous one
<JackFrost> ...So then what's your point?
<MJCD> My point is that it just seems a weird concept
<JackFrost> hwe gives you newer releases than at the time of the release, rather than just being bug/security fixes.
<MJCD> if you wanna enable next-gen stuff
<MJCD> install a next-gen version
<JackFrost> So then don't use them..?
<MJCD> like having two copies of the same thing
<MJCD> that's what I mean
<MJCD> one with newer features from proposed
<MJCD> that's just a newer version
<MJCD> I don't get the hwe thing
<JackFrost> I mentioned what the basic concept was, but..
<JackFrost> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MJCD> just seems like a complete anti-pattern
<MJCD> as a dev
<MJCD> like just make a new minor release :/
<MJCD> of that package I mean
<JackFrost> Did you read the page?
<MJCD> "even recommended for cloud or virtual images"
<MJCD> watttt
<MJCD> whyyyy
<MJCD> "The 16.04 HWE Stacks will follow a new Rolling Update Model as documented at the following location: "
<MJCD> so i'm using LTS
<MJCD> I am running servers obviously
<MJCD> in VM's
<MJCD> and it's desirable for me to have rolling updates to my kernel and graphics drivers? :|
<MJCD> in a vm where the drivers never change
<MJCD> or rather are seldom updated
<JackFrost> OK, so the answer to your support question "Should I use them?" would seem to be "No."  If you disagree with them...existing, well then perhaps file a bug report or whatnot, nothing will get done if you just elaborate here.
<MJCD> what? that page says I should use them
<MJCD> "even recommended for cloud or virtual images"
<JackFrost> You seem to fundamentally disagree with them, so..
<MJCD> I'm just asking questions
<MJCD> Like it just seems fundamentally flawed as a concept
<JackFrost> You're not really, though.
<MJCD> I want the latest features
<MJCD> tbh I'm livid there isn't a release of 19
<MJCD> because I Wanted to go full wayland
<MJCD> so for now i'm just xorg'ing by
<MJCD> lol
<JackFrost> Xfce doesn't have support for wayland, and the release schedule that has been around for years means that there will be a release in a couple months...
<MJCD> I noticed these and thouht it meant hardware enablement
<JackFrost> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<MJCD> aka better support for the latest features
<MJCD> which sounds good
<MJCD> but I don't want 'rolling releases'
<MJCD> of the same version
<MJCD> but with different capabilities?
<MJCD> how does that make sense haha
<MJCD> and I know xfce doesn't, i'm using it for now
<MJCD> though I do like it
<MJCD> I also like Qt
<MJCD> Qt5 and wayland will probably be the next thingy
<MJCD> but unrelated
<EoflaOE> Today when I open my XFCE whisker menu on Xubuntu, it doesn't show categories, only Favorites, Recently used, and All. I know the search function, but I need to use categories to easily find an app
<pfeiffer> any way to reset xfce terminal font from the command line?
<pfeiffer> I've set it to 'clean' and everytime i try to use the Appearance menu it crashes
<pfeiffer> .terminalrc doesn't seem to mention font
<brainwash> pfeiffer: dot?
<brainwash> here is xubuntu's default config https://git.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/tree/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<brainwash> it has FontName
<pfeiffer> hmmm. my terminalrc didn't have any font in it
<pfeiffer> I'll try that ...
<pfeiffer> brainwash, didn't work.. i've added the line: FontName=DejaVu Sans Mono 9
<pfeiffer> logged out and back in.. still stuck on cean font and stil crashing
<pfeiffer> clean* font
<eddyyy4> Hello everyone. Is there a way to get a .deb version of VLC 3.0.6. Snap version can't be themed so I want to stick with .deb.
<gnrp> eddyyy4: Did you try the ppa? https://launchpad.net/~videolan
<gnrp> I don't know though if it is the most recent version in there
<eddyyy4> They abandoned PPA.
<eddyyy4> Disco repos has latest VLC, is it possible to get it on Cosmic?
<gnrp> tbh, I don't know. I am not aware of a backports-like thing on ubuntu
<gnrp> and compiling it yourself is not an option?
<JackFrost> It'd be easier to backport it to a PPA or rebuild the package yourself, imo.
<eddyyy4> Not yet, still learing about Linux, using Xubuntu for about 5 months on my laptop. Love it.
<eddyyy4> I'll give MPV a try, heard a lot of good things about it.
<JackFrost> It's a nice player too.
<eddyyy4> What Xubuntu version are you running? I'm on 18.04.
<gnrp> eddyyy4: You can really try compiling. It is not hard, as long as no problems occur
<eddyyy4> Tnx, I'll look into it.
<brainwash> eddyyy4: there is bug 1812480
<ubottu> bug 1812480 in vlc (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.6 in Bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812480
<eddyyy4> So 3.0.6 might end up in 18.04?
#xubuntu 2019-02-17
<xubuntu966> no floppy
<xubuntu966> is someone there ?
<D-melanogaster> I am
#xubuntu 2020-02-10
<DarkTrick> why would xubuntu user xflock4 for locking the screen instead of `dm-tool lock`?
<JackFrost> dm-tool works specifically with lightdm/light-locker, xflock4 works with gnome-screensaver, mate-screensaver, xfce4-screensaver, light-locker, slock, xscreensaver...
<astraljava> Damn, beat me to it by ' ' much.
<DarkTrick> JackFrost, Thank you!
<bill_> hi all!
<bill_> I am meeting a slow disk(spin) issue
<bill_> sudo hdparm --direct  -Tt  /dev/sdc
<bill_> I run this command but result is like:
<bill_> Timing O_DIRECT cached reads:   110 MB in  2.03 seconds =  54.12 MB/sec
<bill_> Timing O_DIRECT disk reads: 174 MB in  3.14 seconds =  55.50 MB/sec
<bill_> I think 5xMB/s is very very
<bill_> What os I am using is Xubuntu 18.04
<brainwash> bill_: and this problem only occurs with xubuntu?
<bill_> I only have xubuntu OS.
<bill_> windows is in VMware guest maching
<diogenes_>  /dev/sdc seems like a removable drive to me.
<bill_> the /dev/sdc in my PC is connected to SATA port
<diogenes_> is it IDE/AHCI, what fs and how old it is?
<bill_> the /dev/sdc is new relatively , I bought it within this year
<bill_> bios's SATA is set as AHCI
<bill_> by the way is Toshiba 2T, chipper one from taobao site
<diogenes_> and filesystem?
<bill_> it is ext4
<bill_> When I copy a big file or folder, the process of it take too long time to be finished
<diogenes_> install gnome-disk-utility go to SMART and self test and nitice the value of Current Pending Sector Count.
<diogenes_> and the issue you've just stated is a known one and has a workaround.
<bill_> @digenes sure,  I use smartctl tool to those stuff of the disk
<bill_> but I did not see the Current Pending Sector Count
<bill_> I am seeing it  ....
<bill_> I got it
<bill_>  73 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<diogenes_> very bad
<bill_> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<diogenes_> the value must be o
<bill_> the header of data is  this line
<bill_> please remove "73" in the data line
<bill_> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<diogenes_> ok i didn't get it in that format :)
<bill_> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<bill_>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<bill_>   2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0
<bill_>   3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   100   100   001    Pre-fail  Always       -       2157
<bill_>   4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       393
<bill_>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bill_> ok I will use gnome-disk-utility
<bill_> gnome-disk-utility cannot show me the value of Current Pending Sector Count
<diogenes_> i guess it does the test on schedule, maybe you need a reboot.
<bill_> the gome-disk-utility have changed completely, really different the one several year ago
<bill_> I must use /usr/bin/gnome-disks to do that
<bill_> @diogenes I have reboot my PC serveral times and then tested with hdparm --directiro -t /dev/sdc these day
<diogenes_> the fact that it doesn't show  the value of Current Pending Sector Count is a question mark.
<diogenes_> on my both drives online and offline it shows 0 sectors.
<bill_> no question mark and no red text
<bill_> ok will see the info of my another disk
<diogenes_> i mean a question mark in the way that i wonder why it doesn't show it.
<bill_> @diaogenes I cannot understand u
<diogenes_> bill_, check this out: https://i.imgur.com/KZNDyKF.png
<diogenes_> now show us a screenshot of yours.
<bill_> I never used the imgur.com I am register and logining  it
<diogenes_> bill_, nooo
<diogenes_> don't register anything just use xfce4-screenshooter and host to imgur.
<bill_> ok I pasted to here: https://imgur.com/5rcIHHf
<diogenes_> bill_, ok now click on that gear icon and pick SMART Data & Self Test like in this screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/M5XGBbJ.png
<diogenes_> and pastebin those tests.
<bill_> I know pastebin
<diogenes_> and your drive is LVM2
<diogenes_> and LVM is a thing i've never had any experience with so i don't know how it might affect the performance, i suppose it might affect the performance.
<bill_> ya I did put the whole disk to lvm2 but did not partitioned it.
<bill_> Somebody's say I will lose something..., if I do so.
<bill_> thank I will find time to backup data in and partition it and then put ists partions to lvm2
<bill_> ok I thinking to buy new disk and replace it lively (lmv2 support that)
<CarlenWhite> Getting freeze-ups but journalctl nor /var/crash show anything wrong.
<CarlenWhite> When I tried to sysreq out, it appeared in the journalctl. So I'm a bit lost on what I can do or provided.
<CarlenWhite> Provide, rather.
<Alabalistic> dmesg
<Alabalistic> did you try
<CarlenWhite> Checking /var/log/dmesg.0 shows information 8 seconds after boot.
<CarlenWhite> Same for the latest
<CarlenWhite> But the crash happened long after 8 seconds.
<CarlenWhite> Or freeze rather.
<CarlenWhite> I'm suspecting AMD weirdness since I've had similar issues on my laptop, but it'd log whenever it hit a freeze.
#xubuntu 2020-02-11
<gottago_nostalgi> hi
<xubuntu67i> Hey, I've got a dumb request - can anyone send me a screenshot of the last page that you go through before Xubuntu starts installing from a LiveUSB? I stupidly hit next and started the installation without double-checking what I wrote on that page.
<xubuntu67i> It's the one where you set the computer's name.
<xubuntu39w> Hello everyone, total (x)ubuntu noob here. I've installed it just an hour ago, switching from evil windows 10 to xubuntu, and it's all good except one thing: it doesn't detect the HDD I plugged onto the pc with the usual USB-SATA wire. I have all my stuff on that hard disk, anyone could be of any help? Thanks in advance
<gnrp> xubuntu39w: when you do `dmesg`, what are the last few lines (after connecting it)?
<gnrp> paste it somewhere
<gnrp> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu39w> @gnrp here! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bvRNtHyzhB/
<xubuntu39w> (there's ALOT of stuff, if more is needed I can paste it)
<gnrp> xubuntu39w: That's the last few lines only, but really the last few ones?
<gnrp> so your computer deos not even see a USB device. Are you sure teh HDD is spinning up and that there's not power missing?
<xubuntu39w> @gnrp Yes, from the terminal. I also plugged the charger into the sata jack, with its blue light on, but it doesn't seem to spin or give any sign of life
<xubuntu39w> Note that that procedure allowed me to visualize the contents of the hdd on windows, if it's the powering the main concern
<gnrp> hm. Can you try to reverse the procedure? Like plugging in AC first, then USB, and the other way round?
<xubuntu39w> Let's see
<xubuntu39w> Unfortunately nothing changed
<gnrp> then I am also clueless, sorry. Maybe stay around in this channel for a while and somebody else will show up and say something
<xubuntu39w> Thank you for your time anyway!
<gnrp> but for now I would say it is a deeper hardware thing - the device does not even show up
<gnrp> one more thing:
<gnrp> after you re-plugged the hard drive, can you please paste the output of `dmesg` again?
<gnrp> and also the output of `lsusb`?
<xubuntu39w> ok
<xubuntu39w> here is dmesg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dkFH5CZJqx/
<xubuntu39w> and lsusb https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C3Dhhn7ph2/
<xubuntu39w> I don't know anything but judging from the second one the hdd doesn't even show up
<gnrp> I suspect it is an older computer?
<gnrp> ah, lol, I can look it up myself
<xubuntu39w> Yeah it's one of those compact pcs
<gnrp> ah, and maybe do not look here for help. This does not seem to be a Xubuntu issue, but a general thing. Go to #ubuntu
<xubuntu39w> ok, thank you!
<gnrp> and btw, no clue where you are from, but my impression is also that #xubuntu is pretty European. I.e., most of the people are sleeping right now...
<xubuntu39w> Yeah it's midnight lol
<gnrp> oh, and btw, did you maybe try another usb port?
<gnrp> that could be one more thing to try. But I really suspect some hardware issue rather than software. Linux should at least complain rather than not seeing *nothing* at all
<xubuntu39w> Yeah, all of them haha
<xubuntu39w> it's just weird that it could be an hardware issue since before, with windows, it used to work
<xubuntu39w> oh right, I'll try with another hdd since I've got two
<xubuntu39w> and I should mention that I ripped em off of dead computers lol
<gnrp> hehe
<xubuntu39w> (should raise suspicions, but they used to work, i'll see tho)
<xubuntu39w> usually when you plug in some external drive where does it show up? on the desktop?
<xubuntu39w> ok, the second hdd seems to spin and make noise
<gnrp> lol, that's already much better
<gnrp> when you start the file manager
<gnrp> there would be the option to mount it
<gnrp> don't know if the standard xubuntu configuration would show them on the desktop already
<xubuntu39w> hm, it's already set to show external stuff, I got it to show hidden files just in case, but nothing
<gnrp> hm, what do you mean? You have it mounted?
<gnrp> so you see it in the file manager?
<xubuntu39w> nope and nope
<gnrp> paste then please dmesg again
<xubuntu39w> kk
<xubuntu39w> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu39w> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sJCs4h5jc/
<xubuntu39w> if it's worth mentioning, it detect a normal USB i just plugged in
<xubuntu39w> just not the hdds
<gnrp> please show a dmesg from that then (when the usb drive is plugged in) and also a lsusb
<gnrp> when you also have the hdd connected
<xubuntu39w> ok, so this is the dmesg with only the usb (only last lines, if you need it all I can paste it) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Jq3jwS6pm/
<xubuntu39w> and the second one https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b5BCMj5mQH/
<gnrp> hm, ok. I cannot help with that, I'm sorry
<gnrp> so you can clearly see the USB drive there, but the HDD doesn't leave a single clue
<xubuntu39w> yeah it's weird, I don't know anything about that but maybe it has to do with the fat42something or nfts (or how is it called), I'll keep looking on the web
<xubuntu39w> thank you again kind stranger!
<gnrp> no, it has nothing to do with the filesystem
<gnrp> I mean, that would be the second thing that might require debugging
<gnrp> for now the whole device is just "invisible". If it was a filesystem issue, you would at least see the hard drive showing up in dmesg and lsusb
<xubuntu39w> maybe it's because it's partitioned for windows? are things partitioned 'for things' at all? lol i'm lost
<xubuntu39w> I see
<gnrp> no, the partitioning is also not an issue
<gnrp> then you would see a weird partitioning or some errors (linux numbers partitions, so sda1 is the first partition etc.). But you would still see the hardware
<xubuntu39w> hm
<gnrp> I suppose it is no issue with whatever is *on* the hard drive, but it is deeper down the line, somewhere on USB level
#xubuntu 2020-02-12
<gnrp> tbh, I doubt somebody can debug that from remote. If you had a second computer to connect the hdd to, then it would be easier
<gnrp> but stay here and maybe also try #ubuntu
<xubuntu39w> well, yesterday ONE THING happened, even if it didn't prevent the sata-usb cable to work with windows, expecially because I installed xubuntu right after finishing to move all the files on the hd
<xubuntu39w> I plugged the sata cable, with the charger, into an older hdd (even older than these two I have rn), and it sparked and started smoking lol
<xubuntu39w> BUT it still worked after that
<gnrp> lol
<gnrp> that sounds like an issue
<gnrp> if you have a windows or another computer you can try this with, do it
<gnrp> but sparks and smoke sound like a defect, even if it is not immediate xD
<xubuntu39w> unfortunately I don't
<xubuntu39w> hm hm
<xubuntu39w> If I'll find the solution I'll post it there, later I'll get onto#ubuntu as you suggested
<gnrp> no second computer? Not even a phone with an otg adapter?
<xubuntu39w> I... broke the laptop I had lol, and nope, I'm not really equipped (in fact I'm saving for a new pc lol)
<xubuntu39w> (well more than me breaking it it just died, it was also old, but you know, responsibilities lol)
<gnrp> hehe, ok, pity
<gnrp> but my suspect is now that the adaptor is broken. When you are happy, it didn't kill the HDD either
<xubuntu39w> well that's something!
<xubuntu39w> wait, I fished out an old pc from where I didn't think I had one, let's see if they work on that one, I'll have to turn off this one first
<xubuntu39w> see you later or in another life, eventually! thanks and if we don't see again, thanks again
<xubuntu50w> I swear I don't know why
<xubuntu50w> I was about to close everything on here when I did one last try and thrashed around with the cables
<xubuntu50w> and it worked :o
<xubuntu50w> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj-d7hYedHI mood
<xubuntu50w> well byeee
<ameris_cyning> Howdy, y'all!
<ameris_cyning> Anyone got a working theme for Yaru dark and a dark Yaru icon set? I love the theme and icons but they look pretty nasty on XFCE.
<ameris_cyning> I did find something that allowed for Yaru's titlebar to be used with XFWM4, but for Compiz the titlebar does not work. A dirty work-around is to use Mutter as my WM, but I dislike how the window focus works on XFCE
<swdick> Hello. I have recently installed QmapShack on my Xubuntu OS (18.04.4) through the sofware app. Unfortunately it installs a very old version. Can this be updated?dated?
<brainwash> swdick: doesn't look like there is an easy way to do that
<brainwash> there does not seem to be a snap or flatpak option, and no one packages and offers it via PPA
<brainwash> so, either try to compile it from source code or use xubuntu 19.10 or 20.04 dev release
#xubuntu 2020-02-13
<xubuntu99w> anyone using xubuntu know how to get it to recognize my smartphone
<bo2020> hey
<bo2020> Is it a significant security risk to have an Ubuntu subsystem on Windows 10?
<gnrp> bo2020: Yes, your ubuntu subsystem will be pretty insecure with a windows below it ;)
<bo2020> Yeah.
<bo2020> I meant for the Windows OS lol.
<gnrp> but anyway, see it like this: Of course you multiply the security risks by two. As with every piece of software you install
<gnrp> however, the "desktop" stuff from ubuntu is very unlikely to be abused
<gnrp> if you don't run an ssh server, start webservers or so, it should not matter
<bo2020> Many organisations seem to be trying to make Linux usable on their devices and software now.
<bo2020> But if someone did run a server :p
<bo2020> lol
<gnrp> any kind of software you run poses a potential security risk. There are some high-gain targets though because they are run very often or in very important places... Windows in general, webservers, ssh being some of them
<gnrp> so you have to configure them properly and keep them updated. There is virtually no risk when you know what you are doing
<gnrp> zero-day exploits are not used against unimportant individuals
<astraljava> I'd say installing WSL does not nearly introduce twice as many security risks, but maybe you were talking in general?
<gnrp> astraljava: I meant that you introduce the ubuntu security risks of course, in addition to the ones already present on Windows
<astraljava> gnrp: Right, yeah. So basically you don't really multiply the security risks by two, but you introduce a new set of security risks.
<astraljava> Because the lists of ones on distinct operating systems are vastly different when it comes to size. :D
<gnrp> astraljava: Ok. Can't give you the exact factor currently. Maybe it's pi/e or so. :P
<astraljava> :D
<xubuntu16w> Does Xubuntu 19.10 include any snap packages?  Will it download any if I install new packages?  What is the distro's plan for the future regarding snapd?
<lighterowl> as far as I remember, chromium is now distributed as a snap package.
<xubuntu16w> I know that is the case for Ubuntu, but I have heard that Xubuntu contains no snaps -- hence my questions.
<lighterowl> well, Xubuntu uses the Ubuntu repositories to provide packages, so...
<xubuntu16w> Lighterowl, are you saying the snaps will be there, Chromium and everything else?  What is your degree of certainty?
<brainwash> xubuntu does not install chromium by default, and Xfce is not packaged as snap
<xubuntu16w> So, one could always install snapd, but if you don't want it you don't have to, right?  Also, no need to uninstall the snap store or search for any installed snap packages after the initial install, right?  Finally, if I use apt to install new packages, they will never be snaps, right?
<brainwash> install snapd? I thought it's installed already
<brainwash> otherwise the user would not be able to see snap packages in the "Software" application
<brainwash> or install them
<brainwash> apt will probably not install any snaps
<xubuntu16w> OK, I'm getting confused.  If snapd is already installed, then if I want a system with no snap packages I would have to uninstall it right away, as well as search for and uninstall any specific snaps that might have been installed with the distro.  Is that right?
<lighterowl> xubuntu16w: if you uninstall snapd, all packages requiring it will have to be uninstalled too since they list it as a dependency (and if they don't, it's a whole other problem).
<Kumool> snap is a kind of system itself, you can't get rid of it without getting rid of everything else
<xubuntu16w> So, then as I'm currently on MX-Linux, which uses no snaps unless I specifically want to, I should probably just stay where I am.
<JackFrost> XUbuntu doesn't ship any snaps, if you install Xubuntu then purge snapd you're good.  There's a couple landmines in the repos, but they're easy enough to avoid.
#xubuntu 2020-02-14
<xubuntu78w> Hi guys anyone here can assist a newbie with an issue. I installed the latest iso 18.04 and since I did the updates the trackpad has gone haywire.
<xubuntu78w> A clean install doesn't solve the problem. It seems only that I have to remake the bootable USB with Rufus on windows to perfom a clean install to sort out the issue.
<xubuntu78w> anyone'?
<mattys> Hello, i recently installed Xubuntu on my laptop (Lenovo Ideapad 100s) and now my Sound doesn't work, i tried everything i saw, install alsa, reinstall pulseaudio etc.. Does anyone here know how to fix this?
<mattys> at the moment my audio doesn't work, i can't acces pulse audio because it tells me: "Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..." I waited like 10minutes, still nothing :(
<diogenes_> mattys, what xubuntu version?
<mattys> xubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64 is the iso i downloaded...
<mattys> I don't really have anything on my computer atm. i just installed some themes and just played with Linux
<diogenes_> have you noticed if it was working on the live iso?
<mattys> Sorry im a newcomer i don't even know what that means
<diogenes_> do you still have the usb disk with xubuntu?
<mattys> I do.
<mattys> I made the usb disk with unetbootin, as soon as I finished installing Xubuntu i removed the usb from the laptop.
<diogenes_> boot it and pick 'try xubuntu' and it will load the live xubuntu desktop and check the sound.
<mattys> Okay.
<mattys> It unfortunately doesn't work but Volume Control is working now...
<diogenes_> open some youtube.
<mattys> Yes i did open youtube and open a video but nothing...
<mattys> I checked if anything is muted, everything is on but in Output Devices in Volume Control under the volume slider i dont see that the bar under it is even moving or doing that effect.
<diogenes_> then you might want to try xubuntu 19.10 in the same way 'try xubuntu', you got better chances.
<mattys> I will try it then.
<diogenes_> and come with a feedback.
<mattys> oh my god it actually worked...
<mattys> thank you so much
<diogenes_> you're welcome
#xubuntu 2020-02-15
<Sawsiri> Hi guys
<Sawsiri> I am trying to install xubuntu
<Sawsiri> I experienced various issues
<Sawsiri> Sometimes its not continue after update and other software so i disconnected wifi and continue
<Sawsiri> After trying to install sometimes copying all files and stopped... Nothing happend then I have to keep power button presses
<Sawsiri> Some time creating parition and stopped what to do...
<well_laid_lawn> did you check th iso ?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu58w> For some years I have thought of Xubuntu as the best of the best distros. The latest model keeps putting up a password block after my timed black screen appears. I have tried in vain to negate this action. Is there one?
<diogenes_> xubuntu58w, 19.10?
<xubuntu50w> please help, need to create bootable usb stick for xbuntu from the download
<brainwash> xubuntu50w: what operating system do you use?
<xubuntu50w> win 7
<xubuntu50w> old laptop
<xubuntu50w> this laptopn i am on now is win 10
<brainwash> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-window
<xubuntu58w> yes, 19.10
<brainwash> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<brainwash> woops, first link is missing an s
<xubuntu50w> the old laptop is unable to take standard ubuntu, so xubuntu is ok i think
<xubuntu50w> Can I prepare the usb stick on my new computer, for use on the old computer?
<brainwash> xubuntu50w: I think so
<brainwash> the linked tutorial explains how to create a bootable usb device
<xubuntu50w> i can't work this out
<xubuntu50w> I have rufus, I have selected FREE DOS (for usb stick), but not sure what to do next..
<xubuntu50w> how do i put the necessary file on the usb
<brainwash> xubuntu50w: isn't that step 5?
<xubuntu50w> not sure
<xubuntu50w> yes
<xubuntu50w> just hope it works
<xubuntu50w> thanks for your help
<xubuntu58w> re: thread @ 11:04:21 and 11:00:21.......    any solution to this?
<tomreyn> chances are most people don't share your time zone
<tomreyn> also you don't seem to have answered the question
<xubuntu58w> I will check back in a couple of hours
<xubuntu93w> Hello all
<Kumool> Heeeeloooo
<xubuntu93w> I'm having troubles
<xubuntu93w> After update Xubuntu kernel to 4.15.0-74
<Kumool> we are all having troubles
<Kumool> life is troublibng
<xubuntu93w> jajajajaja
<xubuntu93w> Sorry, just don't get used to the enter
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> its fine
<Kumool> so what's your problem
<Kumool> I doubt I'll be able to answer but leave it there so someone might answer
<xubuntu93w> Ok I have Windows and Xubuntu, I start with the GRUB interface. I have a Laptop with Nvidia GTX1050i. After update linux kernel to 4.15.0-74 then choose to boot Xubuntu, the screen remains Black. (Linux kernel 4.15.0-72 worked just fine)
<xubuntu93w> I was thinking about the graphic drivers. Then I started Xubuntu with the "nomodeset" configuration but it is the same still
<Kumool> can you boot into single user mode at least?
<xubuntu93w> I just can choose to boot xubuntu, and in advanced features I can choose the older kernel (so it works just fine) but i was looking for permanent solution
<xubuntu93w> I will disconect, because i will try this found in a forum
<xubuntu93w> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2395451&page=3
<xubuntu93w> Thanks to all, specialy Kumol
<xubuntu58w> any way to negate the password routine when waking up your monitor?
<xubuntu58w> in 19.10
<xubuntu58w> not sleep just black monitor
<xubuntu58w> this is a lot like ice fishing.....just sitting here watching my bobber.
<gnrp> xubuntu58w: What do you mean with password routine?
<gnrp> or with "negate password routine"?
<xubuntu58w> i would like very much to move my mouse and have the window open. i haven't been able to figure out how.
<xubuntu58w> btw thank you gnrp!
<gnrp> xubuntu58w: I don't really get what the problem is
<gnrp> so you "wake up" your monitor, but what is the password routine and what is that you want to get rid of? What is the mouse problem?
<xubuntu58w> i have my system set so that my monitor goes black after 8 minutes. it will not come back on without entering a PASSWORD. i do not like that.
<xubuntu58w> Xubuntu puts the fun back into computing. passwords take the fun out of computing.
<gnrp> When you go to settings -> energy management -> security, did you switch it off there that the screen saver goes on?
<gnrp> otherwise, in the settings there is "session and startup" or so, there with the automatically started services, you can switch off the screen saver to start
<xubuntu58w> i was in power management. i just turned everything OFF in screensaver. i'll know in 10 mins. thank you!
<gnrp> try also the session and startup thing
<xubuntu58w> well, it didn't blank my monitor. i'll keep fiddling with the screensaver.
<xubuntu58w> working good now.  thanks again gnrp!
#xubuntu 2020-02-16
<Simon> Apologies if this has been said a thousand times, but the download links for 18.04 refer to and point to 18.04.3 which does not exist, although one can download 18.04.4 from mirror sites.
<gnrp> Simon: That's a good advice, thank you. Could you maybe make a bug report for that?
<Simon> This is the page: https://xubuntu.org/release/18-04/
<gnrp> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gnrp> s/advice/report/
<Simon>  I can't work out how to do so using 'ubuntu-bug' since there is no package to refer to and 'Other' is not accepted.  I'll try launchpad.net instead.
<Simon> Done.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-website/+bug/1863467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1863467 in Xubuntu Website "Torrent download text says and points to 18.04.3 and fails as 18.04.4 is current." [Undecided,New]
<gnrp> Simon: thanks
<dex1> Hello, can i bother someone with a question?
<well_laid_lawn> dex1:  sure
<well_laid_lawn> but keep in mind
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dex1> Ups sry, its my first time here. So basically i'm trying to stop my SSH key passphrase from being added to the ssh agent. I tried to delete it but it doesn't work. I tried ssh-add -d and -D but it doesn't delete it...
<well_laid_lawn> what's your motivation for doing that ?
<well_laid_lawn> http://rabexc.org/posts/pitfalls-of-ssh-agents
<dex1> Well i could say it's for safety but if i'm being honest at this point is more because i want to figure out how to do it. I tried ubuntu before xubuntu and this didn't happen, it would ask me for the passphrase every time. I guess i'm just stubborn and don't like to give up to get things working the way i want xD
<dex1> I thought it would be easier, just some config or something
<dex1> But if its something too hard to change, it's probably not worth the effort anyway, i guess i need to learn to let it go and not obsess over stuff like this
<well_laid_lawn> see if that link I pasted helps. I don't reall use ssh much
<dex1> thanks, will do
